# Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion



## YESYESYES!

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVzWBJZsQow&feature=channel&list=UL

Apologies that is part 2 but the 4 are there. Really enjoying it so far.

Ascension on TV (sort of) fuck yes.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Set reminds me of the very first Niro set at Disneyland.. 

Coheed and Cambira for the theme, as well... awesome.


----------



## Emberdon

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

YES! YES! YES! 

Thanks for this Clique.


Edit: For anyone who doesnt know where to find the new episode - 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11629046-post1.html


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Bo just looks pretty silly. He looks like an extra from "The Last Samurai". 
His microphone ability needs improvement, like, stat.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm pretty sure that Ascension has the best entrance in recent history.


----------



## YESYESYES!

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Dalexian said:


> I'm pretty sure that Ascension has the best entrance in recent history.


It's a shame Undertaker is now a rare attraction. A ministry like faction with them would have been great for them. However, I have no doubt they'll make it big by themselves. Really enjoyed the first NXT tbh, has a lot of potential.


----------



## YESYESYES!

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Also, Regal and JR are one hell of a commentary team.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Bray Wyatt and The Ascension :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



YESYESYES! said:


> It's a shame Undertaker is now a rare attraction. A ministry like faction with them would have been great for them. However, I have no doubt they'll make it big by themselves. Really enjoyed the first NXT tbh, has a lot of potential.


Kane's still knocking about? He could Embrace the Hate??


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



chr1st0 said:


> Bray Wyatt and The Ascension :mark:


Those three plus Kassius Ohno will be the best parts of that show until, of course, they debut .


----------



## Emberdon

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I have become a mark for Bray wyatt. Fuck that guy is amazing.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Husky really found his character. I just hope they don't fuck it up in the main roster.

I wish Kevin Thorn was still around. Him and Conor would have been more badass IMO. Cameron has a decent look though.


----------



## erikstans07

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

When did NXT Redemption start getting good? I didn't watch much of it, but I've heard good things. I wanna know, cuz I'm gonna download the episodes and watch em.


----------



## Green

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Love Bray Wyatt, plus Kidd in the main event equals a good show.



> When did NXT Redemption start getting good? I didn't watch much of it, but I've heard good things. I wanna know, cuz I'm gonna download the episodes and watch em


Been ages since I watched it but nearly all the good stuff seemed to come from Tyson Kidd having awesome matches every week. The storylines for the most part were unwatchable though.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Wherever they got the theme song for NXT..they need to do that for Raws theme song too. NXT now has the best theme song for any WWE show since Raw has Across the Nation.


----------



## Kincaid

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Coheed and Cambria's "Welcome Home" is the theme song.

WHAT a show. Single handedly made me care about WWE again.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Okay the Ascension are the most HYPE thing in WWE. Holy shit that was awesome. :mark: Conor O'Brian + that gimmick could be MONEY. WWE really doesn't need to change a thing about this team. Damn. 

Bray Wyatt vignette was cool. Not as into him as most people seem to be. I like the idea behind the gimmick, just not wild about his execution, or the content itself. It still needs some tinkering, but I guess that's what NXT is about. 

Bo Dallas is a fucking GEEK. Still. 

Really good main event match between Kidd and The Moment. (Y)


----------



## Kincaid

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

How many of you guys are gonna give it a try next week?

I'm curious. It seems like a lot of us dug the premier, but will that translate to people hunting it down next week?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah I'll watch next week for sure.


----------



## Brimstone-x

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Glad to see Tyson and McGillicutty getting good exposure. Bray mark now too. I only seen him once prior to this, it was like, his third match, I was too ignorant to look anything up on him, so I was confused as fuck. That promo cleared it up. Much better than Husky Harris.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kincaid said:


> How many of you guys are gonna give it a try next week?
> 
> I'm curious. It seems like a lot of us dug the premier, but will that translate to people hunting it down next week?


If I recall from the spoilers (which I won't post), the people on next week's show are different as the first 4 shows were all taped on one night. So it rotates a bit.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

People flamed me around the time I signed up because my username was HuskyHarris, saying that he's shit and has no talent.

Bray Wyatt proves that if you give him the right character the guy is as talented as fucking hell.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



D.M.N. said:


> If I recall from the spoilers (which I won't post), the people on next week's show are different as the first 4 shows were all taped on one night. So it rotates a bit.


Yeah, they tape three shows in a row, each with different people. I don't know if Seth Rollins was next week or "soon" but Cesaro is definitely next week.


----------



## Brisbayne

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The first episode was really good, no doubt about it.
I don't like Bo Dallas and I found Rollins' video promo to be lacking, but Kidd and McGillicutty tore it up in the ME and made up for the weaker parts of the show. Kudos to them.
What really blew me away, though, was The Ascension's entrance. The way it was done, their acting, their postures, the lighting and music, the way it all fit together - that's about as perfect as an entrance in itself can be. Very well done, amazing job by the production team and both Cameron and O'Brien.
I'll be watching next week!


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



PoisonMouse said:


> Yeah, they tape three shows in a row, each with different people. I don't know if Seth Rollins was next week or "soon" but Cesaro is definitely next week.


They tape 4 per set. Off the top of my head, Rollins wrestles next week and in week 4.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I was already chasing FCW down every week, so NXT hunting is only different in that it should be easier. I'm sure the shows will improve, and they'd better. The first episode wasn't as good as either of the shows that bastardized it.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*


Fresh talent with unlimited potential in Cesaro, Sandow, Rollins, Ohno, Wyatt, Ascension. 

Kidd tearing shit up in the main event.

Jim Ross & William Regal on commentary.

Coheed & Cambria theme (instead of pop-rock trash like Green Day/Nickleback)

Effective hype packages.

Wrestling oriented product.

Yeah, this is already better than the dreck WWE are putting out with Raw/Smackdown.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> His microphone ability needs improvement, like, stat.


Which is probably why he's in developmental. He got a solid babyface reaction from the crowd, which is a really great sign.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Stanford said:


> Which is probably why he's in developmental. He got a solid babyface reaction from the crowd, which is a really great sign.


Bo's been in developmental for three years and has been super pushed as a face for much of that time. Of course he's going to get a reaction, since Full Sail is close enough to FCW for a lot of those fans to know who he was already. 

That doesn't mean he isn't terrible.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Bo's been in developmental for three years and has been super pushed as a face for much of that time. Of course he's going to get a reaction, since Full Sail is close enough to FCW for a lot of those fans to know who he was already.
> 
> That doesn't mean he isn't terrible.


His super push only really started in 2011 when he was pushed to win the title twise. And if you think he's terrible you are incredibly wrong. He's a damn good wrestler in the same way Cena is. He's an insanely good babyface given how young he is.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

In what way is he a damned good wrestler? Every offensive move he has looks like the flailing of a little girl. He bumps fairly well, which I guess is the most important thing for a face these days. He can't speak at all. 

I don't even mind his androgynous look. I imagine that will do quite well with the teen girl demographic. My biggest problem with Bo is that he's painfully overhyped for where his skill level is actually at right now. I don't care how young he is. Sure, it means that he likely has a lot more upside than someone considerably older, but that doesn't make "insanely good" at anything at this point in time.


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Damn tyson kidd is a fucking wrestling master. I love this guy. Good commentary, good crowd, good main event. See you next week.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



YESYESYES! said:


> Also, Regal and JR are one hell of a commentary team.


Absolutely. Does anyone know if JR is doing more commentary for the new NXT?

That guy interviewing Bo Dallas after the first match is the brother of Ziggler, they have to be twins. He looks exactly the same and even has the same voice.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Bo's been in developmental for three years and has been super pushed as a face for much of that time. Of course he's going to get a reaction, since Full Sail is close enough to FCW for a lot of those fans to know who he was already.
> 
> That doesn't mean he isn't terrible.


I think you're seriously underestimating the importance of connecting with an audience. I don't care how long he's been there; lot's of wrestler get no reaction at all. Especially babyfaces with no character besides "good guy", like Bo.


----------



## Kincaid

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

My excitement still hasn't died down. FCW's been my favorite wrestling product ever since I saw a pissed off Husky Harris pull up to the arena in his pickup truck and storm the arena to the sounds of a howling at the top of her lungs Maxine. This is basically that, but in a cooler looking arena and with the best video packages WWE have done in a while.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Stanford said:


> I think you're seriously underestimating the importance of connecting with an audience. I don't care how long he's been there; lot's of wrestler get no reaction at all. Especially babyfaces with no character besides "good guy", like Bo.


Mike Dalton seemed to get decent pops during FCW shows. I'm not saying this to demean Dalton, because I actually think he's a skilled performer, but he's clearly not in the same area of hype/push as Bo. 

You're correct though. I did overstate my case against Bo initially. He totally does seem to connect with an audience, which is ultimately the "key" to getting pushed. For as overrated as I find him to be in the ring, he does have that going for him. I apologize if I came across too strongly Anti-Bo, as I do expect him to be wildly successful.


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I think even a casual fan would look at Bo's finishing spear and be unimpressed. Big Show's is better.

Judging by FCW TV broadcasts, there is little to no crowd reaction when Bo hits the spear, and there is surprise in the crowd when the unimpressive spear actually results in a 3 count. I would assume that there isn't a locker room full of wrestlers unwilling to sell the spear for him, so it's in the way he does it. He needs to do it better or he needs a new finisher.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Bo definitely needs a new finisher. It's like they hand out "out of nowhere" finishers by drawing them out of a hat. No one was using it, Bo drew it, and now he's stuck with it even though it's awful. He does need an "out of nowhere" finisher, but give him one he can actually perform.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Bo definitely needs a new finisher. It's like they hand out "out of nowhere" finishers by drawing them out of a hat. No one was using it, Bo drew it, and now he's stuck with it even though it's awful. He does need an "out of nowhere" finisher, but give him one he can actually perform.


Give him the Stunner or fire Orton and give him the Diamondcutter.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Fuck. Just watched Tyson Kidd vs McGilicutty. Fucking fuck great match. Kidd is unbelievable. New NXT is awesome. Good job HHH. :hhh


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Jammy said:


> Fuck. Just watched Tyson Kidd vs McGilicutty. Fucking fuck great match. Kidd is unbelievable. New NXT is awesome. Good job HHH. :hhh


"Old NXT" did the same main event more than once, and those matches were better.


----------



## -trav-

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The atmosphere of this show is exactly what the ECW revival should have been.


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I enjoyed it quite a bit. Love the new graphics and the new opening video. Looks like Bo is going to be the number one face on the show.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I hope JR will do more commentary on the new NXT. It makes this new show even better.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I fucking marked for Coheed and Cambria as the theme song. Hopefully that stays. Awesome show as well, could have done without the Raw Rebound but that's NXT for you.


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Pretty dull to be honest. The only thing that saved this was the Kidd & McGilicutty match. Hopefully it picks up next week!


----------



## N-Zone

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Absolutely. Does anyone know if JR is doing more commentary for the new NXT?
> 
> That guy interviewing Bo Dallas after the first match is the brother of Ziggler, they have to be twins. He looks exactly the same and even has the same voice.


As far as I'm aware, it's going to be JR every week with a different colour commentator (or at least for the first 4 episodes). The other three are Dusty Rhodes, Chris Russo and Byron Saxton.

And the interviewer Briley Pierce is indeed Ziggler's younger brother. It's crazy how similar they are.

As a whole this week show was pretty refreshing and definitely worth the watch for anyone who hasn't seen it yet. Looking forward to next weeks show and a good match from Cesaro.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Didn't realise how bad Bo Dallas was, wow, just incredibly terrible. 

Main event was a decent match.

Ascensions theme is awesome.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I ain't watched NXT for a long time.

Do you guys reccomend watching this new show.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*Just make sure you're watching the Kidd matches on NXT if nothing else.*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I enjoyed the show besides Bo Dallas. He sucks.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

JR announced that he's only on it for the first four shows (So the Full Sail ones) then after that, he'll be commentating the main event only. It'll probably be Regal/Chris Russo (commentator from FCW) doing the rest of the matches. I'd mark for Dusty, though.


----------



## omaroo

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Much appreciated Seabs. Im gona try to find a HD version of the show, cant find it here.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



PoisonMouse said:


> JR announced that he's only on it for the first four shows (So the Full Sail ones) then after that, he'll be commentating the main event only. It'll probably be Regal/Chris Russo (commentator from FCW) doing the rest of the matches. I'd mark for Dusty, though.


That's too bad, because Chris Russo is terrible on commentary. Byron Saxton is way better. I actually think Regal and Saxton (or JR and Saxton) work together better than JR/Regal.


----------



## Minka

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I really wish they would have introduced this version of NXT back in 2006 instead of reviving ECW. I just wonder what they are going to do with Maxine. Is she going to stay in NXT or move on up to the main roster? Either way, I'll continue watching.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Matches for next week

Seth Rollins vs. Jiro
Jinder Mahal vs. Jason Jordan
Leo Kruger vs. Aiden English
Antonio Cesaro vs. Dante Dash
Derrick Batemen vs. Johnny Curtis

For week three

Sofia Cortez vs. Paige
Seth Rollins vs. Camacho
Jake Carter & Corey Graves vs. Nick Rogers & CJ Parker
Kassius Ohno vs. Mike Dalton
Richie Steamboat vs. Leo Kruger
Derrick Batemen vs. Jinder Mahal

Week 4

The Ascension vs. The Usos
Bray Wyatt vs. Aiden English
Tyson Kidd, Seth Rollins & Bo Dallas vs. Hunico, Camacho & Michael McGuillicuty


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I suspect that at least one match will be moved from week 3 to week four, if not cut altogether. 6 matches is way too much for one show.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Too many clear squash matches for my taste. It's obvious the WWE doesn't understand that there are better ways to build someone than having him squash people (especially people no one has any reason to care about).


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

That's exactly what I was thinking. The next two shows will be pure squashes. Unless there is no promos, backstage segments and Raw Rebound.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I might start watching this show now Jim Ross and William Regal commentating much better than Raw


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I wonder if Vince cares about NXT? If he doesnt then there is the reason its so good.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TomahawkJock said:


> I wonder if Vince cares about NXT? If he doesnt then there is the reason its so good.


He doesn't. That's how NXT redemption seemed to be completely forgotten about, New NXT is Haitch's pet project. So it's all surrounding him.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

For all the stick Trips gets for burying the roster, people tend to forget he's a massive wrestling mark from when he was a kid, in business terms (keeping the Game out of it) he's a great mind for things. I wouldn't mind some more recent WWE staff helping out. Jericho and Edge for a start from the things said by people who've worked with them and their "Wrestling" minds the influence can only be a good thing. Jericho taking care of character tweaks and advice and Edge giving advice on how storylines and arc should be played out to the best effect. 

Sources : Breaking the Code & You think you know me..


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Triple H only buried people to elevate himself. As upper management now, it won't elevate him to ruin young talent. If anything, you should expect him to do everything in his power to make this particular show successful, just because that will make him look good.


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Matches for next week
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Jiro
> Jinder Mahal vs. Jason Jordan
> Leo Kruger vs. Aiden English
> Antonio Cesaro vs. Dante Dash
> Derrick Batemen vs. Johnny Curtis
> 
> For week three
> 
> Sofia Cortez vs. Paige
> Seth Rollins vs. Camacho
> Jake Carter & Corey Graves vs. Nick Rogers & CJ Parker
> Kassius Ohno vs. Mike Dalton
> Richie Steamboat vs. Leo Kruger
> Derrick Batemen vs. Jinder Mahal
> 
> Week 4
> *
> The Ascension vs. The Usos*
> Bray Wyatt vs. Aiden English*
> Tyson Kidd, Seth Rollins & Bo Dallas vs. Hunico, Camacho & Michael McGuillicuty*


:mark:

Does anyone in the UK or Ireland know when the first airing of NXT is every week on Sky Sports? I know it's on on Saturday nights after Superstars, but is that the first airing?


----------



## Dug2356

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



RobsYourUncle said:


> Does anyone in the UK or Ireland know when the first airing of NXT is every week on Sky Sports? I know it's on on Saturday nights after Superstars, but is that the first airing?


First Airing is Thursday Nights After the Repeat of Raw.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Great format, great episode and a great main event, a nice preview for what's to come o next week's episode as well, which will be more well rounded with Cesaro & Rollins blowing the likes of the Ascension and Bo out of the water.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Matches for next week
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Jiro
> Jinder Mahal vs. Jason Jordan
> Leo Kruger vs. Aiden English
> Antonio Cesaro vs. Dante Dash
> Derrick Batemen vs. Johnny Curtis


Rollins vs Jobber basically lol, but cool to see Rollins in NXT
Jinder-Jordan is boring...Think I'll watch NBA draft during that part
Kruger vs someone I never heard of. Though Kruger really has "the look" for an upper card-possibly main event star
Cesaro on NXT? I thought he was on Smackdown.
Bateman-Curtis.....doesn't sound that interesting


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Wow I'm not intrigued by any of the matches in this week's show. I'll still watch because I'm a wrestling geek but still.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Kruger vs someone I never heard of. Though Kruger really has "the look" for an upper card-possibly main event star


Aiden English's work as Matt Marquee in the indies is actually very good. There's some youtube stuff if you are interested in watching it. So far in FCW, he's been a face jobber without a lot of character being shown. They really need to highlight him more and give him the chance to stand out as I think he's one of the few in FCW actually able to be a face with some personality.

Kruger has the potential to be a top heel. The only problem is he could end up another foreign heel and I think he needs to do more to distinguish himself from the rest. Being from South Africa isn't enough.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

No links to this show yet?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*







The ring announcer this week is godawful. Three matches, three squashes so far. Usos/Ascension could be good.

Cesaro getting his FCW theme back is superb provided it's a permanent fixture.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Shepard said:


> The ring announcer this week is godawful. Three matches, three squashes so far. Usos/Ascension could be good


i was just thinking the same thing about the ring announcer.

wasn't to impressed with Leo Kruger, he just didn't have anything going for him

the tag match was pretty good to,


----------



## Kronical™

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Bray Wyatt's vignette was so mad!! I'm excited to see where this gimmick goes because it has plenty of potential.

A lot of people are hot on Seth Rollins but I can't take him seriously at this point when he's moshing as part of his stage entrance and wearing Asking Alexandria shit to the ring. Another enjoyable NXT.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ohno and Paige confirmed for next week!

Kruger has potential, but he just needs something more, which I guess is why he's on NXT.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Pretty crappy show this week but Bray's promo was easily the most interesting/entertaining thing on the show this week.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It took two weeks for NXT to completely lose focus. The whole episode was full of squash matches that went nowhere and didn't allow the audience to get used to the new wrestlers. Absolutely no storyline development at all which isn't promising for their third episode. Furthermore, why pull Mahal and Cesaro off Smackdown if they are going to be in NXT matches that last less than two minutes? It's a waste as they can't work the crowd to get them over as heels.

I thought the only decent match was The Usos vs. The Ascension.

I still think Rollins, Steamboat, and Dallas (from last week's episode) are completely boring as faces. This is a problem when those are likely going to be the top three faces of NXT. They all lack something that engages the audience. And Rollins is really trying way too hard to get over. It'll happen naturally without a weird ring enterance if he's doing his job correctly.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CaptainObvious said:


> It took two weeks for NXT to completely lose focus. The whole episode was full of squash matches that went nowhere and didn't allow the audience to get used to the new wrestlers. Absolutely no storyline development at all which isn't promising for their third episode. Furthermore, why pull Mahal and Cesaro off Smackdown if they are going to be in NXT matches that last less than two minutes? It's a waste as they can't work the crowd to get them over as heels.
> 
> I thought the only decent match was The Usos vs. The Ascension.
> 
> I still think Rollins, Steamboat, and Dallas (from last week's episode) are completely boring as faces. This is a problem when those are likely going to be the top three faces of NXT. They all lack something that engages the audience. And Rollins is really trying way too hard to get over. It'll happen naturally without a weird ring enterance if he's doing his job correctly.


Not gonna do a long winded reply since it pretty much comes down to this: I disagree with everything you said except for Bo is a boring face and it's only their second episode. Mahal and Cesaro need to be on NXT, Mahal especially. Wouldn't the entire point of NXT be to get them over? Do you really expect the man who just walked down the ramp for the first time to be instantly over?


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



PoisonMouse said:


> Do you really expect the man who just walked down the ramp for the first time to be instantly over?


No, but I think you have one chance to make an impression on the crowd. I'm guessing there were some viewers who are going to see NXT for the first time, and in the case of Rollins for example, they got a way over the top enterance and a match that wasn't worked well. That doesn't make Rollins look too great in his debut. He didn't grab the moment at all. The crowd wasn't into it. It just fell flat.

Look at The Ascension for example. Whether you like them or not, they found a way to stand out and be memorable last week. That's what you need to do. NXT is a training ground to prove who stands out and can make the main roster, and if that's what Rollins is going to do, then he needs a lot more development. In my opinion, he's not ready. Same with Steamboat and Dallas.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Well, week two was a complete waste of time. There was basically nothing worthwhile about that show. Bateman and Curtis didn't even put in much of a performance, and I like both guys. They basically had a "short" match (that should have been in the middle of a show) and got it labelled the main event. At least the Ascension wrestled an actual match for a change. That's the only positive. 

Instead of telling the fans who the "major players" are by giving them squash matches, they should have stuck those guys into matches against each other right off the bat. Some guy hardly anyone knows squashing some other guy hardly anyone knows isn't going to leave a lasting impression. Unfortunately, several of the squash victims thus far are better than a lot of the guys they're trying to push. 

Also, JR's commentary is awful. The guy strings together words and hopes to hit sentences at this point. Half of the stuff he says is completely nonsensical at this point.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Instead of telling the fans who the "major players" are by giving them squash matches, they should have stuck those guys into matches against each other right off the bat. Some guy hardly anyone knows squashing some other guy hardly anyone knows isn't going to leave a lasting impression. Unfortunately, several of the squash victims thus far are better than a lot of the guys they're trying to push.


This. Exactly.

If booking doesn't give us a reason to care about the guys, we aren't going to care. Consecutive squash matches was a poor decision that really didn't benefit anyone.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I laughed when J.R. said NXT performances could mean out the door or to the big penthouse in the sky like going to the big two brands was a death sentence.


----------



## erikstans07

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

What is with the crowd at these tapings? When they bought their tickets, did they not know that Cena and company wouldn't be there? There are almost NO reactions.

Anyway, it was good to see Rollins this week. Still don't see much in Jinder Mahal or Leo Kruger.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



erikstans07 said:


> What is with the crowd at these tapings? When they bought their tickets, did they not know that Cena and company wouldn't be there? There are almost NO reactions.
> 
> Anyway, it was good to see Rollins and Cesaro this week. Can't wait to see Steamboat next week.


If I saw Rollins flailing around like a fool on the entrance ramp, I'd be silent too.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CaptainObvious said:


> It took two weeks for NXT to completely lose focus. The whole episode was full of squash matches that went nowhere and didn't allow the audience to get used to the new wrestlers. Absolutely no storyline development at all which isn't promising for their third episode. Furthermore, why pull Mahal and Cesaro off Smackdown if they are going to be in NXT matches that last less than two minutes? It's a waste as they can't work the crowd to get them over as heels.


In fairness, they're limited in what they can do since they tape a buttload of stuff in one night. I have no damn clue why they didn't cut a couple of matches for promo segments though. The timings on tonights show were fucked up as hell. Seven matches, nearly all of them squashes and a main event that didn't even go five minutes. That's just poor work really. I'm fine with squashes. Hell, I liked the fact that all of the squashes tonight *felt* different. Jinder's was boring, Seth's looked like a spotfest, Kruger made Aiden look like a scrub, Steamboat's match didn't even seem like a squash - it was his usual match only shorter and Cesaro dominated his opponent. They were all different matches, which is good. What wasn't good was that there was nothing else. It's great to show who the higher up guys are, but promo segments *are *needed. They should have aced the Cesaro and Jinder matches to air a couple of promos. It would have provided a buffer between the matches and allowed the guys to establish something, anything about themselves other than "I can beat jobbers".

I *hope* that they change this once the key players have been established (which they all should be after next week). Squashes are fine to introduce someone, but for anyone who isn't cut from the same cloth as Ryback, poor to do on a regular basis.



> I still think Rollins, Steamboat, and Dallas (from last week's episode) are completely boring as faces. This is a problem when those are likely going to be the top three faces of NXT. They all lack something that engages the audience. And Rollins is really trying way too hard to get over. It'll happen naturally without a weird ring enterance if he's doing his job correctly.


I won't disagree with you (except about Dallas. Guy's shown he can get an audience behind him in FCW). Steamboat has the charisma of a corpse and Rollins is completely fucking terrible. 



PoisonMouse said:


> Not gonna do a long winded reply since it pretty much comes down to this: I disagree with everything you said except for Bo is a boring face and it's only their second episode.


And? That's no excuse for having a poorly paced, poorly structured show. 



> Mahal and Cesaro need to be on NXT, Mahal especially. Wouldn't the entire point of NXT be to get them over?


No, they don't. Mahal is shit, but being on NXT won't change that. All it's doing is taking time up that could be used to help the guys who are going to be on NXT long term to establish themselves. And how is NXT, a show taped in one arena unaired in the USA going to help either man get over anywhere? It won't. Think it through, genius.

For example, if we cut the SD guys' matches (other than the ME) we'd have an extra 4 minutes to play with. In that time we could show a backstage promo of two guys wrestling on next week's show (let's say Steamboat and Kruger). Straight after Steamboat's Kruger could come up and do something like this:

LK: Good match there, kid. Real impressive victory
RS: Thanks Leo...
LK: But next week, you're not going to be wrestling Rick Victor. You're going to be wrestling me.
RS: (smiling) Well, I'm looking forward to it, Leo. May the best man win (presents his hand)
LK: (looks at it with disgust) Do you know what you remind me of? A pet cat I had when I was eight. Worthless thing it was, walked around with its little pink nose in the air as if it owned everything it saw. But then one day that cat saw a lion, and the lion looked at it and stood up. Do you know what the cat did? It ran away and was never the same again because it knew that it was only a cat in a world full of lions. Next week I am going to show you that you're nothing but a small cat who thinks himself king of the lion's den. (LK walks off, end scene)



> Do you really expect the man who just walked down the ramp for the first time to be instantly over?


That depends on the context. I'd expect Bray Wyatt to get a reaction if he debuts next week, for example.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The problem here is not really the fact that there were squash matches. I'd expect that at this point. It's the length of the squashes that was the issue.

Squash matches that are 5 minutes long on NXT are fine, as the person that wins gets to showcase their talents. But squash matches that are only 2 minutes are counter-productive, really. Looking at the lengths:

- Seth Rollins squash (1 minute, 32 seconds)
- Jinder Mahal vs Jason Jordan (2 minutes, 52 seconds)
- Leo Kruger squash (1 minute, 35 seconds)
- The Usos vs The Ascension (3 minutes, 40 seconds)
- Richie Steamboat squash (4 minutes, 24 seconds)
- Antonio Cesaro squash (1 minute, 45 seconds)
- Johnny Curtis vs Derrick Bateman (3 minutes, 47 seconds)

Also, I can't take Johnny Curtis seriously after his SmackDown gimmick. Ascension look like they're heading upwards, I wonder if they would take a gamble and debut them at Raw 1000? Surely that show will showcase the future as well as the past?

Kruger was alright, but his in-ring posture looked too similar to Damien Sandow for my liking.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> No, they don't. Mahal is shit, but being on NXT won't change that. All it's doing is taking time up that could be used to help the guys who are going to be on NXT long term to establish themselves. And how is NXT, a show taped in one arena unaired in the USA going to help either man get over anywhere? It won't. Think it through, genius.


Worked for Husky Harris. He reinvented himself using "a show taped in one arena" in FCW, which was only shown in Florida.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



PoisonMouse said:


> Worked for Husky Harris. He reinvented himself using "a show taped in one arena" in FCW, which was only shown in Florida.


...He's over with the crowd in one state. Everyone else, aside from us smarks (who make up a small proportion of the audience) has no fucking clue who he is. If he debuted on Raw tomorrow he'd get crickets. Hell, the vignettes that are airing in NXT (taped in the same state) are airing to ensure he gets a reaction.

Even when NXT *did* tour the states the guys weren't over. Putting it in Florida made it less relevent for the SD guys, because even less of the audience is going to watch.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

BTW, for anyone who's into Indie wrestling.

Anyone catch Brodie Lee during Bray Wyatt's video package?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> BTW, for anyone who's into Indie wrestling.
> 
> Anyone catch Brodie Lee during Bray Wyatt's video package?


I didn't recognise him. I spotted Garrett Dylan and James Bronson though.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anyone got a link to the show? for some reason all the vids on youtube were taken down. Which seems funny since WWE don't upload the show on they're channel or they're website and FCW was uploaded in the past all the time without getting taken down. Does WWE not want anyone to see the show or what? they even advertised the damn thing on the last show of NXT redemption then just took the show off all together.


----------



## The XL

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I can't find it either, a link would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Wow. This took ten seconds to find.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JDbPDz1-EE


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> Wow. This took ten seconds to find.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JDbPDz1-EE


Thanks for the link. But man i did indeed type in NXT 6 27 12 and hit most recent and nothing came up so maybe this was uploaded a few minutes ago because it sure wasn't there when i looked.

Why does almost everyone put HQ in the vid title when the vid is clearly not HQ? Standard 360p doesn't qualify as HQ to me, i just hate it when i click on a vid expecting HQ or HD and its just standard. I'am glad to have the new NXT in any form don't get me wrong but i just wish they'd quite putting HQ and HD in the title and the max quality on it is only360p.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I am not impressed by week two. 

Full of gimmickless winning in uninspired matches beetween guys with a better look that them but without entrances.

What the hell are Seth Rollins and Richie Steamboat? Their attire is absolutely generic and their in ring style reminds me a pair of poor man's Justin Gabriel. In fact I was looking forward to Rick Victor better. Today WWE= pseudo-highflyers with Chris Jericho attire hitting kicks= We're all fucked.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Interceptor88 said:


> I am not impressed by week two.
> 
> Full of gimmickless winning in uninspired matches beetween guys with a better look that them but without entrances.
> 
> What the hell are Seth Rollins and Richie Steamboat? *Their attire is absolutely generic* and their in ring style reminds me a pair of poor man's Justin Gabriel. In fact I was looking forward to Rick Victor better. Today WWE= pseudo-highflyers with Chris Jericho attire hitting kicks= We're all fucked.


I don't think i agree with that when it comes to Seth Rollins. His attire while it is black trunks and kickpads but he always has really great unique designs. Like Medussa's head, the Butterfly Suicide, the Dead Have Risen attire, and recently the scarecrow cornfield. Kickpads and trunks doesn't automatically mean Generic, it depends on what kind of design you have with them.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Interceptor88 said:


> I am not impressed by week two.
> 
> Full of gimmickless winning in uninspired matches beetween guys with a better look that them but without entrances.
> 
> What the hell are Seth Rollins and Richie Steamboat? Their attire is absolutely generic and their in ring style reminds me a pair of poor man's Justin Gabriel. In fact I was looking forward to Rick Victor better. Today WWE= pseudo-highflyers with Chris Jericho attire hitting kicks= We're all fucked.


How is Richie a pseudo high flier? A running crossbody =/= high flying.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

You're both right. 

Kickpads and trunks doesn't mean generic, but when you have in the same roster CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Justin Gabriel, Tyson Kidd, Daniel Bryan and at a lesser extent Kofi Kingston with a similar style, I see in Seth Rollins nothing that separates him from them beyond the two-coloured hair. 

And the same goes with Richie Steamboat, but worse. He has NOTHING. If at least he utilized the gimmick of his father with the colourful dragoon-patterned full tights and the oriental theme, he should have something that stand out. But now he's pointless. Ant it's a shame because I was sincerely looking forward to him.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Interceptor88 said:


> You're both right.
> 
> Kickpads and trunks doesn't mean generic, but when you have in the same roster CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Justin Gabriel, Tyson Kidd, Daniel Bryan and at a lesser extent Kofi Kingston with a similar style, I see in Seth Rollins nothing that separates him from them beyond the two-coloured hair.


There is something that makes him different. Those guys have tallent, he doesn't.



> And the same goes with Richie Steamboat, but worse. He has NOTHING. If at least he utilized the gimmick of his father with the colourful dragoon-patterned full tights and the oriental theme, he should have something that stand out. But now he's pointless. Ant it's a shame because I was sincerely looking forward to him.


The thing about Richie is... he's an immature performer. Technically, he's solid as a rock. However he's really green. That match he had on NXT, that's exactly what you'll see him do in a match three times the length. However, he's also someone who you can see improve as a performer. Back when his run in FCW began he worked like a highlight reel using just idly drifting between his dad's spots. Now at least he has a different style to his Dad. He's just got to work on making himself stand out.


----------



## OKWhatMe

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Watching the new NXT it's really clear that Triple H grew up watching "Superstars of Wrestling" in the 80's. The shows have almost the identical format - squash matches with the eventual winner always introduced second (and with the loser often "already in the ring"), filmed promos to introduce new personalities, and an interview or two out on/near the entrance ramp. The only thing missing is a Piper's Pit/Barbershop/Brother Love Show segment.

While the show's production values are a huge step up on both the old NXT and FCW, there are still some "minor league" qualities showing through. J.R., as professional as he is, most often sounds like he read the background on these wrestlers 10 minutes before the broadcast. I was quite surprised to hear him call Seth Rollins's finisher by its indy name ("Blackout", as in Tyler Black). As others have said the ring announcing was awful (did she call him GINGER Mahal?), and it was disappointing to hear Chris Russo turn back the clock about 25 years by claiming that Samoans have thicker skulls than the rest of us.

Worst of all was Richie Steamboat's voice-over for his video package. How did this make it past the production team??? Damien Sandow would have a field day! Richie, your father was FAMOUS, not INFAMOUS.

Infamous:	
Well known for some bad quality or deed.
Wicked; abominable: "infamous misconduct".
Synonyms:	
ignominious - disgraceful - disreputable - shameful

And you want people to "make their own assumption" of you? What does that even MEAN?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Is it just me or did that terrible ring announcer chick say "introducing first Jimmy and Jay, The Oso's!"?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



David Banner said:


> Is it just me or did that terrible ring announcer chick say "introducing first Jimmy and Jay, The Oso's!"?


Don't know why she, or her sister(alicia fox) have jobs.

I wish Stone Cold worked backstage with WWE. He'd rip whoever gave her a job.

Austin called her out on Tough Enough for being so soft spoken and everything. So what does WWE do...gives her a job at ring announcing. The job that's designed for those who can speak loud/exciting


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Don't know why she, or her sister(alicia fox) have jobs.
> 
> I wish Stone Cold worked backstage with WWE. He'd rip whoever gave her a job.
> 
> Austin called her out on Tough Enough for being so soft spoken and everything. So what does WWE do...gives her a job at ring announcing. The job that's designed for those who can speak loud/exciting


Honestly i have no idea why she has a job. My only guess would be because she has a cute face and they just wanna use her as eye candy for the ring announcer position. Its funny Austin called her out for being too soft spoken and they give her a job ring announcing. Cameron was eliminated first from TE because Austin said she wasn't passionate about the business and what happens shes the first person signed, WWE logic.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Meh. Steamboat and Rollins showed off their talent but didn't really get too much of an opportunity. They need to stop with the squash matches. It doesn't work if your show is only on its second episode.

Ascension was the high-point (albeit a short lived one), they have real potential in the tag-team division, very original and sound ring skills, just give them a mic and a feud and you've got your next tag team champion.

And another cool Wyatt promo though, but I'm guessing his first few matches will be squashes. NXT has potential put it will take a while.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Don't know why she, or her sister(alicia fox) have jobs.
> 
> I wish Stone Cold worked backstage with WWE. He'd rip whoever gave her a job.
> 
> Austin called her out on Tough Enough for being so soft spoken and everything. So what does WWE do...gives her a job at ring announcing. The job that's designed for those who can speak loud/exciting


I thought the ring announcer this week was Summer Rae. In which case... look at her.


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Gimmicky said:


> Meh. Steamboat and Rollins showed off their talent but didn't really get too much of an opportunity. *They need to stop with the squash matches. It doesn't work if your show is only on its second episode.*
> 
> Ascension was the high-point (albeit a short lived one), they have real potential in the tag-team division, very original and sound ring skills, just give them a mic and a feud and you've got your next tag team champion.
> 
> And another cool Wyatt promo though, but I'm guessing his first few matches will be squashes. NXT has potential put it will take a while.


I don't agree. it's a great way to introduce the wrestlers who will be relevant for the show. 
The first matches between the "important new guys" will have big match feeling. I think it's smart.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> I thought the ring announcer this week was Summer Rae. In which case... look at her.


Haven't seen it yet, but if that's the case, then she shouldn't be ring announcer either.

She has no wrestling experience, probably isn't even a WWE fan, is just there for the money and publicity. Watch her promos, she seems like she doesn't know what to do half the time(especially with the promo with her and Dusty on FCW).


Hopefully the Jinder match is during the Raptors pick in the NBA draft. Gonna watch draft and nxt but really hoping that I don't miss a good part of nxt for the draft. Only 3/5 matches tonight look good, so hoping I don't miss any of those 3.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but if that's the case, then she shouldn't be ring announcer either.
> 
> She has no wrestling experience, probably isn't even a WWE fan, is just there for the money and publicity. Watch her promos, she seems like she doesn't know what to do half the time(especially with the promo with her and Dusty on FCW).


Trish Stratus wasn't a WWF fan and had no wrestling experience. Don't be an elitist dumbass.



> Hopefully the Jinder match is during the Raptors pick in the NBA draft. Gonna watch draft and nxt but really hoping that I don't miss a good part of nxt for the draft. Only 3/5 matches tonight look good, so hoping I don't miss any of those 3.


there are 7 matches, none 5 minutes long.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> Trish Stratus wasn't a WWF fan and had no wrestling experience. Don't be an elitist dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> there are 7 matches, none 5 minutes long.


Trish is a rare occurrence though. Just like The Rock. WWE assumes that since the rock made it big in hollywood, any of their stars can, so they brought in WWE Studios and it's failing. WWE saw Trish as a model and brought her in and saw how big she was, and now are trying to bring in models all the time to be divas, and are seeing how big that's failing(biggest example is Kelly).


There's 7 matches? On the card I saw, it was only 5?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Not a bad episode, I do think that this new NXT will start hitting it's stride when they stop doing debuts and squash matches. I understand they have to debut people, and the easiest way to do so is to make them look strong in a quick match, although these aren't particularly interesting, the crowd aren't into it and neither are the commentators. 

Highlight of the night was probably the Bray Wyatt video package and the Steamboat match (looked sharp), but Bateman/Curtis was pretty decent as well as the main event.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It was the worst WWE show I've watched this year, and that's saying something because they've had some crap (mostly Raws). The Ascension had the "best" match (which is also saying something) and that match looked like something they added way after the fact to fill space. If I was just starting watching (and didn't already know everyone) I'd have written off the entire product already. 

I do imagine shows will get better, but at a minimum that won't be until the second set of tapings airs. I won't miss JR once he inevitably stops doing commentary again. The man clearly no longer follows the product he's supposed to be commentating.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> It was the worst WWE show I've watched this year, and that's saying something because they've had some crap (mostly Raws). The Ascension had the "best" match (which is also saying something) and that match looked like something they added way after the fact to fill space. If I was just starting watching (and didn't already know everyone) I'd have written off the entire product already.
> 
> _*I do imagine shows will get better, but at a minimum that won't be until the second set of tapings airs. *_I won't miss JR once he inevitably stops doing commentary again. The man clearly no longer follows the product he's supposed to be commentating.


Yeah I agree, just because I think this crowd had to sit through about 4 different tapings in one night if I'm correct? If so that's a LOT of squash matches and is probably why they're fucking dead for the most part. I hope this is the reason anyway, it's very annoying how quiet the crowd are.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I noticed what i presume is piped in/overlayed sound. After Kruger won his match it had his FCW theme playing whereas he came to the ring with new music, then after the replay of the match was shown it went back to the music he used for his entrance with a bad set of boo's added to iy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Leo Kruger definitely has the look. The rear naked choke isn't a bad finisher either. I can definitely see WWE pushing him to the moon in the future. Actually if it wasn't for his neck injury he would have been in the main roster already.

Seth Rollins looked horrible. The guy has no charisma whatsoever and that weak finish didn't do him any favors. He should go back to the Abra Kadabra.

Usos vs. Ascension was a nice formula tag match. Ascension can go far with the right booking.

Steamboat's match never picked up. Not that he was bad but the match was arm drag, arm drag and arm hold and then it was over.

They changed Cesaro's theme and he actually showed more in this match than his entire Smackdown run. Hopefully his match with Sin Cara on Superstars tops this.

Bray Wyatt promo amazing once again.

Skipped Curtis & Batemen. They simply don't interest me at all.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Leo Kruger definitely has the look. The rear naked choke isn't a bad finisher either. I can definitely see WWE pushing him to the moon in the future. Actually if it wasn't for his neck injury he would have been in the main roster already.


Agreed, he also uses escaping from the hold well as a finish sequence. He's seemingly traded it for a hangman's facebuster as of the most recent FCW show though. It's a good thing, having a good impact finisher is pretty important for a wrestler like Kruger, especially if he's wrestling shorter matches.



> Seth Rollins looked horrible. The guy has no charisma whatsoever and that weak finish didn't do him any favors. He should go back to the Abra Kadabra.


He lacks many more things than charisma. Like Tallent, psychology, a good look, brains and a good attitude.

Also it's Arvada Kadavra, not abra kadabra. Guy's a Harry Potter fan. Infact the "Black" in his indie name comes from Sirius Black.



> Usos vs. Ascension was a nice formula tag match. Ascension can go far with the right booking.


Agreed.



> Steamboat's match never picked up. Not that he was bad but the match was arm drag, arm drag and arm hold and then it was over.


That's pretty much what you'll get from Richie in any match. Arm work, then some running and strikes to finish it. Oh, and there's that part of the match where he sells too. It wasn't in that match, but it's similarly unspectacular.



> They changed Cesaro's theme and he actually showed more in this match than his entire Smackdown run. Hopefully his match with Sin Cara on Superstars tops this.
> 
> Bray Wyatt promo amazing once again.
> 
> Skipped Curtis & Batemen. They simply don't interest me at all.


Agreed on all fronts.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

^^
Why would you skip a part?

---
So, this episode was also bad?
:/
Rhodes as on-screen GM, Regal and JR on commentary, NXT and FCW wrestlers as the roster, all of it sounded to good, or what?


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Going to be that guy, Avada Kadavra. XD


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> ^^
> Why would you skip a part?
> 
> ---
> So, this episode was also bad?
> :/
> Rhodes as on-screen GM, Regal and JR on commentary, NXT and FCW wrestlers as the roster, all of it sounded to good, or what?


I didn't skip it, though it wasn't worth watching either. I think it will pick up, don't get me wrong, they're just introducing the key players by way of squashes.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT is confusing. They're editing/cutting/pasting different parts of the show to make it into 1 show? 1 second I'm watching a match with JR-Saxton on commentary, 1 min later it's Regal-JR-Russo, then another few mins later, it's back to JR-Saxton


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> ^^
> Why would you skip a part?
> 
> ---
> So, this episode was also bad?
> :/
> Rhodes as on-screen GM, Regal and JR on commentary, NXT and FCW wrestlers as the roster, all of it sounded to good, or what?


Rhodes didn't even appear. JR commentated with Saxton for most of the show. Also, JR's commentary was brutal in every way. It was a combination of having no idea about the talent in most cases and tossing together random adjectives in an attempt to "describe" talent he's apparently not very familiar with using terms that weren't even remotely applicable. 

There were SEVEN matches and NONE of them hit five minutes. Total, there was less than twenty minutes of actual wrestling. Again, there were seven matches. No backstage segments. Fewer hype videos (which weren't as good as last week anyway).


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Maybe they cancelled a few matches they thought were uninteresting. I would have cancelled the Rollins match but they already announced him for next week so they had no choice.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Weird, I thought Seth looked way better in this show than on FCW, in fact he was probably my highlight of the show along with Ascension and Jinder Mahal. Don't understand the hate for either Rollins or Mahal on here.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> NXT is confusing. They're editing/cutting/pasting different parts of the show to make it into 1 show? 1 second I'm watching a match with JR-Saxton on commentary, 1 min later it's Regal-JR-Russo, then another few mins later, it's back to JR-Saxton


They moved one match from what seemed to be the third or fourth episode to the second. Hence the random commentary swapping.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> They moved one match from what seemed to be the third or fourth episode to the second. Hence the random commentary swapping.


Steamboat match and tag match were the 2 that got moved.

You could obviously tell too since JRs commentary was talking about the Ascension being on NXT a few weeks ago(though in tv time,it was only 1 week)


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Steamboat match and tag match were the 2 that got moved.
> 
> You could obviously tell too since JRs commentary was talking about the Ascension being on NXT a few weeks ago(though in tv time,it was only 1 week)


I'm fairly sure that Steamboat's match was in the second week of the spoilers though. Ascension's was obvious.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> I'm fairly sure that Steamboat's match was in the second week of the spoilers though. Ascension's was obvious.


I'm not sure that proves anything either. JR's commentary was awful and all over the place, so he might have simply screwed up.


----------



## keith133

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

the only thing that was moved was the ascension match from the forth week my guess is because on superstars the usos debuted a new look


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hell yeah, JR still announcing on NXT.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched Seth Rollins debut on NXT, he looked good in the ring but my god he really needs to drop the moshing on the stage and headbanging on the turnbuckle. It looks absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> Weird, I thought Seth looked way better in this show than on FCW, in fact he was probably my highlight of the show along with Ascension and Jinder Mahal. Don't understand the hate for either Rollins or Mahal on here.


 He looks and fights like a CM Punk/Justin Gabriel mixed wannabe. He's gimmickless and brings nothing new or unique. 

He reminds me when untalented 6'8 feet tall guys debut only because their size and muscle, but changing that for being a guys from the indys who wears kickpads and uses thousands of kicks in his matches.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I don't get how Rollins could have looked "way better" considering his match was a minute and a half. Rollins CAN be involved in good matches, but it requires his opponent to have a good handle on what he's doing.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Still not a fan of Seth hardcore dancing on the stage (hardcore dancing in general is stupid) but i kinda liked the headbanging in the corner after his win... bit cheesy but i enjoyed it.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I dunno, at least I remembered which one Seth Rollins was. Stupid or not, it's something different.

Steamboat was boring as hell. Not as boring as Bo Dallas, but still pretty boring.

Ascension. These guys. They need to learn the difference between camp and cheese. Then they'll go insanely far. But that's what NXT is for.

Can someone explain Bray Wyatt to me? I didn't watch FCW, and I don't understand what the character is meant to be.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Interceptor88 said:


> He looks and fights like a CM Punk/Justin Gabriel mixed wannabe. He's gimmickless and brings nothing new or unique.
> 
> He reminds me when untalented 6'8 feet tall guys debut only because their size and muscle, but changing that for being a guys from the indys who wears kickpads and uses thousands of kicks in his matches.


He brings a hell of a lot more than a guy like Tyson Kidd. He's charismatic in the ring and can get the people behind him. I'm no Rollins mark but I thought he was the standout guy on the show, his match was memorable even though it was a squash and his promo afterwards was ok too, in fact I don't think I've ever seen him cut a really bad promo, just no great ones either. Put it this way, he did pretty much the same thing as Bo Dallas last week and was 100x better in every aspect.

For those criticizing his entrance, watch Goldberg or Batista's entrances in a similar environment and it would probably look equally stupid if not more so. I actually really like Seth's entrance, it's much better than a generic guy in trunks walking to the ring, add some pyro and it could get over fast.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> For those criticizing his entrance, watch Goldberg or Batista's entrances in a similar environment and it would probably look equally stupid if not more so. I actually really like Seth's entrance, it's much better than a generic guy in trunks walking to the ring, add some pyro and it could get over fast.


This. When you're in a tiny room with maybe 200 fans who are dead ass quiet, anything over-the-top is going to look foolish. However, in a regular WWE arena, you HAVE to be over-the-top, because everything around you is that much bigger. Willing to bet Ascension's entrance would look less cheesy in a regular arena as well.

Honestly, the deadness of the fans is killing this show for me. At this point, I'd rather have some piped in cheers and boos and whatnot than the jack crap nothing there is right now.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> He brings a hell of a lot more than a guy like Tyson Kidd. He's charismatic in the ring and can get the people behind him. I'm no Rollins mark but I thought he was the standout guy on the show, his match was memorable even though it was a squash and his promo afterwards was ok too, in fact I don't think I've ever seen him cut a really bad promo, just no great ones either. Put it this way, he did pretty much the same thing as Bo Dallas last week and was 100x better in every aspect.
> 
> For those criticizing his entrance, watch Goldberg or Batista's entrances in a similar environment and it would probably look equally stupid if not more so. I actually really like Seth's entrance, it's much better than a generic guy in trunks walking to the ring, add some pyro and it could get over fast.


Seth Rollins is way better than Bo Dallas. No arguments there. 
I would like to point out that Tyson Kidd gets fans behind him. His popularity is on a serious upswing.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

My thoughts on this weeks show...

Seth Rollins - Looked like he was having a seizure at times. Don't like his finishing move. But seems to be a decent wrestler and has an interesting look about him.

Leo Kruger - Didn't get this guy at all. Kept comparing himself to a lion (which they were showing the vid of) then he was sitting there in a suit...that seemed a little contradictory to me. And how come he had an accent at times and sometimes he didn't? Needs a new finisher too. 

Why is Jinder Mahal doing a squash match on NXT? Well anyways, he has a decent gimmick and seems like a good wrestler, but he HAS TO STOP SPEAKING INDIAN. I'm not going to watch a promo where I can't understand what he's saying 2/3 of the time. He speaks perfect english, so let him speak english.

Richie Steamboat - Easily the best performer of the show, seems a little too much like daddy still, but I'm confident he will gain his own identity.

Ok, now why is Cesaro doing a squash match on NXT? He seems OK to me. Nothing special. Aksana is hot.

Ascension - Love their gimmick and entrance. Seem like OK wrestlers. Need to see a little more from them on that front to make a judgement.

Johnny Curtis - Seems like a decent wrestler. Again need to see more. But don't we have enough overconfident pretty-boy type guys in wrestling?

Bateman - Seems awfully generic to me. Does he have a gimmick? Or is he just...himself? Seems like a decent wrestler though.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



SrsLii said:


> This. When you're in a tiny room with maybe 200 fans who are dead ass quiet, anything over-the-top is going to look foolish. However, in a regular WWE arena, you HAVE to be over-the-top, because everything around you is that much bigger. Willing to bet Ascension's entrance would look less cheesy in a regular arena as well.
> 
> Honestly, the deadness of the fans is killing this show for me. At this point, I'd rather have some piped in cheers and boos and whatnot than the jack crap nothing there is right now.


I disagree. The Ascension is also over-the-top with their vampire gimmick, yet it comes off good in the small NXT arena (imo). The whole moshing was just looking really stupid and like he was a having a seizure. When he first started moshing I had no idea what he was doing and thought something was wrong with him until it hit me what he was doing. Idk, maybe he needs to change his entrance music to better fit what he does on the stage, but as of now I still think it looks ridiculous.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



The Corre said:


> I disagree. The Ascension is also over-the-top with their vampire gimmick, yet it comes off good in the small NXT arena (imo). The whole moshing was just looking really stupid and like he was a having a seizure. When he first started moshing I had no idea what he was doing and thought something was wrong with him until it hit me what he was doing. Idk, maybe he needs to change his entrance music to better fit what he does on the stage, but as of now I still think it looks ridiculous.


Yeah. Kinda like when Jack Swagger starts screaming and stomping around for no reason. Just looks stupid.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



The Corre said:


> I disagree. The Ascension is also over-the-top with their vampire gimmick, yet it comes off good in the small NXT arena (imo). The whole moshing was just looking really stupid and like he was a having a seizure. When he first started moshing I had no idea what he was doing and thought something was wrong with him until it hit me what he was doing. Idk, maybe he needs to change his entrance music to better fit what he does on the stage, but as of now I still think it looks ridiculous.


Ascension's gimmick is too much for the small arena too, IMO. It will be awesome in a real arena, so don't think I'm knocking them for it... but yeah, maybe it's just a matter of what seems natural or makes sense in your experience. Actually, the crazy moshing around thing kind of reminds me of my husband, which might be why it doesn't seem unnatural to me. Personal experience, I guess. Would it work better for you if he came out to some crazy ass old skool Metallica riff?


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



SrsLii said:


> Ascension's gimmick is too much for the small arena too, IMO. It will be awesome in a real arena, so don't think I'm knocking them for it... but yeah, maybe it's just a matter of what seems natural or makes sense in your experience. Actually, the crazy moshing around thing kind of reminds me of my husband, which might be why it doesn't seem unnatural to me. Personal experience, I guess. Would it work better for you if he came out to some crazy ass old skool Metallica riff?


The moshing reminds me of my brother he does it nearly daily and I think it's stupid when he does it too lol.

And no I don't like Metallica so I wouldn't like it if he started using that. I suppose some rock music would hit him, I don't listen to much rock music but I'm sure there's something that'd fit him better than what he has now..


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



The Corre said:


> The moshing reminds me of my brother he does it nearly daily and I think it's stupid when he does it too lol.
> 
> And no I don't like Metallica so I wouldn't like it if he started using that. I suppose some rock music would hit him, I don't listen to much rock music but I'm sure there's something that'd fit him better than what he has now..


Oh, I think it's pretty stupid when my husband does it too, I'm just saying it makes more sense to me.

Anyways, this is his suggestion for a better entrance theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1G0TJ_89ao


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Moshing =/= hardcore dancing. 

Ideally if me was going to use his love of metal music as part of his gimmick i'd have him just headbanging on the stage (like he did after his win) and a few slaps to the face after to show he was psyching himself up. Also i would prefer if he used his War of Ages theme again or 2nd Sucks which he wanted to change to, both would fit better and work with the basic and simple headbanging entrance (it worked for Hardy who did a simular thing really)

Also his curbstomp needs a better name, until his NXT debut it was just called the curbstomp then they called it (so iv'e heard) the name of one of his ROH finishers, The Blackout.


----------



## The XL

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Not terribly impressed this week. Bunch of squash matches. Man, the Usos have very low value for someone on the main roster. Jobbing to Ascension in front of a couple of hundred people on NXT? Ouch.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I've been wondering for awhile what exactly they did wrong because they've been a tag team for ages and ages yet they have jobbed to everyone and their mother and been passed over for tag team titles in favor of the likes of Otunga and various jobber smashes.


----------



## The High King

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

just watched nxt for the first time ever 
Not really impressed with seth rollins if honest.
Jinder Mahal looked good but nothing unique
Kruger looked good but shite gimmick
Ascension looked good as well...the usos jobbing again.
Steamboat looked very ordinary
Cesaro looked very impressive
Bateman and cutis both looked good


----------



## ThisIzLeon

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Nothing wrong with the latest episode, i throughly enjoyed it.
These squash matches are just to establish the talent to the audience, give it 2/3 months and i'm 99% sure we will have feuds with proper matches.


----------



## Kincaid

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeaaaaaaaaaah

You really can't call a move on a national product the curbstomp.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

What are the matches happening this week, since someone posted a card that turned out to be diff since WWE edits together matches from diff shows into their 1 main show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Paige vs. Sofia Cortez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQgMnJO9IFo

Seth Rollins vs. Camacho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6K6BLgujfE&feature=plcp

Jider Mahal vs. Derick Batemen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzXjUMwQfwg&feature=g-all-u


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

^That's it?

That sounds basically like the old NXT but slightly worse. Random divas match, useless main event, and 1 good match.

FCW is way better than this. Rollins,Big E,Bo,Wyatt,Ascension among others should be the main people on NXT, not people like Jinder and Bateman


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So are the guys who are already on the main roster the "main eventers" of the new NXT?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> ^That's it?
> 
> That sounds basically like the old NXT but slightly worse. Random divas match, useless main event, and 1 good match.
> 
> FCW is way better than this. Rollins,Big E,Bo,Wyatt,Ascension among others should be the main people on NXT, not people like Jinder and Bateman


No, those are just the only parts that have hit YouTube.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It's up on YouTube.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

OK episode of NXT. Again, a lot of short matches that should have been longer to really showcase the talent. And overall, the crowd didn't care, which ruins the atmosphere of the matches. I'm not really seeing the point of NXT if it's a bunch of matches back to back without any storyline development (besides the Ohno promo which was awkward). How are we supposed to connect with the characters? I think the lack of storylines combined with the fact that the crowd may not be familiar with the talent is why the crowd is dead throughout the night.

Paige vs. Sofia Cortez- I thought both ladies came across as heels and that kind of messed up the rhythm of the match as the crowd didn't know who to cheer for. Sofia has a lot of potential and handled her debut well. I've always felt Paige was a bit overrated seeing her FCW work and her debut on NXT just proved that point further. She looked nervous and just went through the motions. She might get there in time (isn't she only 19?), but Paige isn't ready now. Sofia was the one to watch in this match. Put her in the divas division ASAP.

Camacho vs. Rollins- Time for Camacho to get his own titantron. I've said everything I needed to say about Rollins last week. Camacho was OK, but nothing too memorable. The match didn't go anywhere, the crowd was still dead. Camacho should have gotten the win here as it would have been a nice moment to show off Camacho as a heel threat. Rollins winning did nothing for either man.

Graves/Carter vs. Rogers/Parker- Graves is ready. He's impressive and should be on the main roster. Smackdown or Raw needs Graves. His gimmick works and he knows how to work a match. Out of all the men who debuted so far on NXT, he stood out the most. Carter is the weaker of the two in the tag team and doesn't stand out as much, but since the tag division is non-existant, I'd keep them together for now. Rogers/Parker were just there to make Graves/Carter look good.

Ohno vs. Dalton- The most interesting thing about Dalton is his tights pattern. Other than that, he's in the odd position of making others look good while being completely indistinguishable himself. I didn't get into Ohno's part of the match either. The match went nowhere and was way too short. There really was no point to airing this match.

Bateman vs. Mahal- WWE is trying to get over Mahal as a vicious heel, but something is missing. Bateman wasn't the right opponent to try something like this since the crowd didn't have any sympathy for Bateman.

Kidd/Dallas/Rollins vs. McGillicutty/Camacho/Hunico- Hunico/Kidd/McGillicutty stood out here. And this tag match is a good example of how the other three aren't on their level yet.

Overall, Graves and Cortez have potential and probably don't even need NXT as they are ready now. Kidd/McGillicutty/Hunico made the main event. And the rest was pretty much filler. While in theory, it's great that WWE wants to showcase as many people as possible from FCW, but with three weeks of filming now, it's apparent that there's a huge division of talent forming from those who are ready for WWE programming and those that shouldn't be on camera yet. Instead of showing everyone, they need to focus on the top 6 or so people who are ready and give them feuds, storylines, and mic time. That way, the crowd knows what is going on.


----------



## TheUMBRAE

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/user/TeamOrtonCB?feature=watch
This guy posted the full show on his youtube page for those that have not seen it yet.

over all I thought it was a good show this week. The crowd might not be to much into it because of the multiple tapings they do in one night.

I don't mind the short matches they are still trying to introduce the new talent. Hopefully after introducing the talent is done and over they actually make a belt for NXT and introduce some storyline into their product. 

Paige did what she was told and that is to job and make Cortez look good. Hell just look at her matches with Audry on FCW, she makes that Audry look like a decent wrestler.

Can not wait till Bray Wyatt comes on next week I wonder if they will pair him off with a diva since in his video package you hear a creepy women laughing. 

People need to be patient, the show is still new, let it play out for a while and see if it will lead to something good.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The crowd would still be dead because it's the same crowd from the last two weeks, only more tired. They'd be well into the 3rd hour of the first tapings by this show. Next week will be even worse.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really looking forward to the debut of Bray Wyatt, I liked the promo they did for him on this weeks episode. It looks like they paired him with Brodie Lee (Luke Harper now right?) as you could see him in a few shots in that promo.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The crowd would still be dead because it's the same crowd from the last two weeks, only more tired. They'd be well into the 3rd hour of the first tapings by this show. Next week will be even worse.


The taping structure does put the talent at a disadvantage. But it also gives the talent a real life situation of trying to get something out of a crowd that isn't responsive. If they make the main roster, they're going to have to do that in real life. Those that can get a reaction at NXT are the ones that are going to be able to move ahead and deal with being on the main roster.


----------



## Flux

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I absolutely despise the new NXT. It's not even doing much for the FCW talent either to be honest. 3 Minute matches infront of 300 people doesn't do much, I don't think. Plus NXT was twice as good when Regal was the GM and they had they whacky storylines, was probably the best show in North America with only Impact coming close. At least with that, they were developing characters and feuds with superstars people were already familiar with - Maxine, Bateman, Kaitlyn, Curtis, Watson, Young and O'Neil (look what NXT did for them), Kidd and McGillicutty as well. Also look what FCW did for the likes of Bo, Rollins, Cesaro etc - Kept them fit an healthy, developed their skills, allowed them to adapt and provided opportunities for gimmicks to be tried and tested. No gimmicks are being exposed either, other than Bray Wyatt, but that can't really count seeing as it's only video packages.

The new NXT serves very little purpose, IMO, especially compared to the former NXT and FCW. Bad decision, IMO, by the WWE.


----------



## TheUMBRAE

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNdBg8iTRT4&feature=youtu.be
Here is the full show for those who don't want to bother searching or the show going by parts.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Another boring show this week.

Can they incorporate some storylines into this already?

Matches are great but they're hard to watch when I don't care about the wrestlers involved.

EDIT: The vignette for Wyatt was the most entertaining portion of the show.. Again...


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



FluxCapacitor said:


> I absolutely despise the new NXT. It's not even doing much for the FCW talent either to be honest. 3 Minute matches infront of 300 people doesn't do much, I don't think. Plus NXT was twice as good when Regal was the GM and they had they whacky storylines, was probably the best show in North America with only Impact coming close. At least with that, they were developing characters and feuds with superstars people were already familiar with - Maxine, Bateman, Kaitlyn, Curtis, Watson, Young and O'Neil (look what NXT did for them), Kidd and McGillicutty as well. Also look what FCW did for the likes of Bo, Rollins, Cesaro etc - Kept them fit an healthy, developed their skills, allowed them to adapt and provided opportunities for gimmicks to be tried and tested. No gimmicks are being exposed either, other than Bray Wyatt, but that can't really count seeing as it's only video packages.
> 
> The new NXT serves very little purpose, IMO, especially compared to the former NXT and FCW. Bad decision, IMO, by the WWE.


This. Exactly.

NXT so far is basically shaping up to be a lower grade version of Superstars. If Triple H has a bigger plan here, I'm not seeing it. I understand the argument of being patient and letting things develop, but if WWE isn't going to put a lot of effort in most of the debuts, why would they once they debuted? The talent has one shot at getting introduced to the audience. If anyone gets over, it's because the talent got themselves over instead of WWE providing a framework to get them over.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Bray Wyatt promo was the highlight of the show. 

They really need to start having longer matches and the dead crowd is killing it for me. You can even see them leaving the seats.


----------



## Minka

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



RiZE said:


> Can they incorporate some storylines into this already?


I think they will eventually. They can't debut all the FCW talent at once so it might take another month before we actually see them in stories and character development. Aside from that, I really do miss the old NXT with their wacky storylines and everybody on the roster wanting to leave NXT.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Got better this week, slightly more even matches, slightly longer and if you squint you could see a story with the Rollins stuff. They're getting their.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Match quality was way up this week. I agree that the lack of reasons to care is a major problem, but at least the matches were (mostly) better. The main roster guys (Kidd, Hunico, McGillicutty) really showed the FCW guys that they've got a long way to go.


----------



## Batman

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Does anyone know that name of the song Ohno used?


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Here I was excited as fuck to watch this week's episode in an hour's time in HD, now I'm not so excited and may just skip it and head out after reading all the reviews.

WWE are morons, the first show was fucking awesome and now 2 weeks in a row of below average shows, arghh.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Here I was excited as fuck to watch this week's episode in an hour's time in HD, now I'm not so excited and may just skip it and head out after reading all the reviews.
> 
> WWE are morons, the first show was fucking awesome and now 2 weeks in a row of below average shows, arghh.


The only thing the first show had over the third show was more hype videos. The second episode was trash, but the third one at least had some actual matches.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Haven't seen the third yet, just going by reviews.

Everyone was creaming after the first show, not only because of the hype videos, but the whole show was a great watch, entertaining as fuck, can't say that about the second week at all.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I didn't think the first week was anything close to "great," but the third week is closer to week one than it is to week two.


----------



## TheKman

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The build up for NXT has made it so-so, obv alot of squashes are going to happen as they develop stars and forge their upper, mid, and low cards.

The sound quality for the show pisses me off though, and I can't stand the announcer, she sounds like a soprano, I happen to like Lillian because her Alto-ish voice makes for a great announcer. The crowd is also hit or miss, over half the crowd seems disengaged 

The commentator is hit or miss, they're alot of moments of pure silence, and since both commentators are playing face I can't really get engaged into it

Big things are going to come, just going to take some time for NXT to get built up.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Does anyone know where is Leakee?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

^I think he got injured a couple of months ago.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Does anyone know where is Leakee?


He JUST returned to FCW. Cut a heelish promo while wearing a suit on the latest episode to air.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Bray's vignette was top notch again - who is the woman? All the others are other developmentals - Brodie Lee and Adam Mercer amongst them. 

Kassius Ohno vignette seemed to be a different character - felt like the Edge pre-debut vignettes mixed with some Mankind. Also where did Ohno's FCW music go? Bastards! 

Not a good look when the grandstands are all empty in such a small venue. When you have a PG product on a college campus I guess that's what your going to get though.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not a good look when the grandstands are all empty in such a small venue. When you have a PG product on a college campus I guess that's what your going to get though.


I have to wonder how much WWE markets the NXT tapings to the local community. College students aren't going to be interested in wrestling. They are busy doing other things. If WWE doesn't notify the public about the tapings, then attendance is very likely to be low.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> He JUST returned to FCW. Cut a heelish promo while wearing a suit on the latest episode to air.


Which surprised me. I'd have expected him to more or less say "Leo Kruger did it". Mostly because he's the logical culprit and that's what you'd expect of a returning babyface.

But anyway, pretty good show this week. I'd still have cut the SD guys for more promo work, but still, the matches were longer than last week. 7 matches was just overkill.

And guys, looking at the spoilers from the first taping, there's only two unaired matches left one of which is *going* to be a squash. I suppose they must be planning to to use stuff from the next taping for the next episode.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bray's vignette was top notch again - who is the woman? All the others are other developmentals - Brodie Lee and Adam Mercer amongst them.


Probably Raquel Diaz, from the sound of the laugh. Bronson's in there too. 

Either that or the unaired match got a buttload of time, which is also possible.


----------



## wholedamnshow

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I thought it was a really solid episode. Some good TV matches, Wyatt's hype video was great again and it's giving the FCW wrestlers a platform and a chance to work with more established guys (in the casual WWE fan's eye).


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CaptainObvious said:


> I have to wonder how much WWE markets the NXT tapings to the local community. College students aren't going to be interested in wrestling. They are busy doing other things. If WWE doesn't notify the public about the tapings, then attendance is very likely to be low.


It's more so a word of mouth and Twitter. The one I went to was pretty full.


----------



## Hades1313

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Another solid show IMO. Kidd and McGillicutty are gold in the ring together.

I'm starting to fall in love with Paige even though she lost. Sofia is a pretty good wrestler.

Can't wait for Bray Wyatt next week. Love the gimmick they got for him.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I can't really even bring myself to care about the problems the show has because the tech is so horrid and the crowd is so dead. They have a long way to go.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Was Full Sail even open to the general public? Either way I think it's probably going to fail there because the crowd issues. Pro-wrestling isn't the place to be, college kids are not going to go watch a 3-4 hour taping of squash matches by virtual no names. 

Florida is pretty much dead for "indie" wrestling - might have to move developmental to the north east somewhere.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Was Full Sail even open to the general public? Either way I think it's probably going to fail there because the crowd issues. Pro-wrestling isn't the place to be, college kids are not going to go watch a 3-4 hour taping of squash matches by virtual no names.
> 
> Florida is pretty much dead for "indie" wrestling - might have to move developmental to the north east somewhere.


For the first taping, students and faculty only. For the second, it was open to the public.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Was Full Sail even open to the general public? Either way I think it's probably going to fail there because the crowd issues. Pro-wrestling isn't the place to be, college kids are not going to go watch a 3-4 hour taping of squash matches by virtual no names.
> 
> Florida is pretty much dead for "indie" wrestling - might have to move developmental to the north east somewhere.


This was still the first taping and it wasn't open to the general public. The second one was and it was packed. Went to it and thought the crowd was pretty good


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



CaptainObvious said:


> I have to wonder how much WWE markets the NXT tapings to the local community. College students aren't going to be interested in wrestling. They are busy doing other things. If WWE doesn't notify the public about the tapings, then attendance is very likely to be low.


Not much... I only knew about the last taping because my aunt works at the school and knows I love wrestling so she forwarded me the email they sent to everyone that works there


----------



## cheese_it

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hunico was great in the 6 man tag. His underhook backbreakerbomb was gorgeous.


----------



## ThisIzLeon

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Another solid episode of NXT. I am really enjoying the show it's like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## RobsYourUncle

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good episode, really enjoyed it. The 6 man tag didn't disappoint, really liked the finish too.

They seriously need to fix the sound issues they're having though, everytime the show cuts to an ad for the Raw tour or something I have to dramatically turn the sound down on my TV, the show is far too quiet.

Are they still going to show Bray Wyatt's debut next week despite the injury? Seems a bit pointless at this stage...


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I like the small venue type feel, and I think there is still a long way to go in many areas. However, they have a solid roster, and many of us are forgetting that this new format just started. They have to find a way to allow the fans to identify with these characters first before starting feuds with them all. The Kassius Ohno promo was an example of that, and so was the Bray Wyatt vignette. My only problem is who they are going to build the show around? Kassius, Bray Wyatt, Bo Dallas, Rollins, or should I even dare suggest Dean Ambrose?

Right now it seems to me that they are first trying to get their most creative, or best mic workers the time to carve their niche, and relate to the fans. This direction makes sense for a show with only a few hundred fans packed to watch. Fans will likely disagree, but I honestly think Ambrose should debut on this show just to test the waters of his popularity, and to see if he does have "it". He would be the perfect heel, or anti-hero to center the show around. Say what you want about the man, but he can carry a story. I also think some old names, or legends could really help the show out as well, and just come in to job out to some of the talent there.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I have to admit that I just can't get into this new program, the arena and setup just looks so small-time, a complete jobbers show, there's no atmopshere at all.

I just can't imagine any of these guys becoming stars after watching this.

Thank god Ambrose isn't on there.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The first set of tapings was full of college students who don't know shit about the business. Hopefully some wrestling fans from around Full Sail area start showing up. They can't get any pipped cheers or boos either since it will be noticed greatly since is a small arena.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I wish they would show the episodes sequentially. It was so strange seeing that 6-man tag end the show with different commentators, a different ring announcer, different atmosphere and having already seen Rollins and Camacho wrestle earlier in the program. I don't know what the explanation for this is, but it kind of ruined this week's episode for me, and the same last week with the Asecension match. Don't get me wrong, I love the idea of NXT being a standalone show, but I'm not sure filming in batches of four episodes at a time is going to work from any sort of storyline or continuity perspective.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I dont mind the small setting but this show is boring. No good atsmophere at all. Its completely dead.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



mpredrox said:


> This was still the first taping and it wasn't open to the general public. The second one was and it was packed. Went to it and thought the crowd was pretty good


Did they have more promos and storylines during the 2nd taping?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Did they have more promos and storylines during the 2nd taping?


None mentioned by Josh Parry, though he worked on the assumption that they did some pre tapes that weren't shown to the live audience.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Did they have more promos and storylines during the 2nd taping?


Nope not really...except Mcgillicutty interfering in Tyson's match


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> The first set of tapings was full of college students who don't know shit about the business. Hopefully some wrestling fans from around Full Sail area start showing up. They can't get any pipped cheers or boos either since it will be noticed greatly since is a small arena.


Really? Cause I heard fans chanting stuff at Ohno(calling him by his old name).

What are the ticket prices for the event? I can't imagine anyone paying over $10 to see anything like that.

Who's on the show this week?


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> Really? Cause I heard fans chanting stuff at Ohno(calling him by his old name).
> 
> What are the ticket prices for the event? I can't imagine anyone paying over $10 to see anything like that.
> 
> Who's on the show this week?


The last one was $10 for general public, $5 for staff and $3 for students...now it's free for students for the taping tomorrow


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Marketing 101: MAKE THE FIRST TAPING FREE TO EVERYONE TO PUT BUTTS IN THE SEATS AND GET THE WORD OUT. Jesus. How hard is this?


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



SrsLii said:


> Marketing 101: MAKE THE FIRST TAPING FREE TO EVERYONE TO PUT BUTTS IN THE SEATS AND GET THE WORD OUT. Jesus. How hard is this?


the first taping WAS free but they made the mistake of limiting it to students and staff and their guests


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Damn fine NXT this week. Only one squash, and it was Bray Wyatt's.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Tyson Kidd vs. Camacho was good. WWE is using NXT to improve Camacho. Good move. McGuillicuty's interference also adds some storyline between them. They are slowly adding stories to the show.

They are giving Justin Gabriel mic time? To be honest he didn't sound that bad but he needs to imrpove. He sounded a bit nervous but this show is to improve.

Bray Wyatt odd character during his entrance and his match is gold. He even got let's go Waytt chants. The only squash in this show as well which is good.

Rollins promo was better than his first one but is he actually trying to sell that lame ass finisher?

Richie Steamboat and Leo Kruger brawl backstage. WWE adding storylines once again. I wouldn't mind another Steamboat and Kruger feud since I liked their matches in FCW.

Good tag match main event between The Usos and PTP.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

My only complaint with NXT is that I would like to see some actual storylines and/or purpose behind all these matches but I understand that we need a chance to get used to these guys first. The difference between this and a regular debut like Sandow for example is that there are other things going on around him on SD, other familiar things so his newness can be appreciated. Everybody on this show is new and therefore we need some time to get a feel for the characters etc before they go starting feuds. That's my take on it anyways and even at that, I'm still really enjoying the show. The atmosphere can be a little dead at times but I can deal with that.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

They're doing that now. The squashes were to show who the big dogs on campus are. Now they've established that, they can work on storylines. All things in time.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really enjoyed NXT this week. Especially Kidd vs Camacho and it's nice to have a bit of a feud boiling with McGillicutty and Kidd.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I agree with *Starbuck*.

We've gotten a series of squash matches to it's time to incorporate some storylines into this show. I like quality wrestling but I find it rather difficult to enjoy without a good story/character involved.

Seems like they're establishing a feud/rivalry with Kruger and Steamboat. Keep it up.. 

Bray Wyatt was good as usual. His match was a squash so I won't comment on it too much.

They're also continuing Tyson/McGillicutty from NXT redemption. I foresee good matches but I hope they add a story like they did on last time. Tyson's match with Camacho was decent.

The promo for Seth Rollins finisher was okay. I think "Fade 2 Black" would've been a better name than "blackout". Blackout just sounds cheesy and generic to me for some reason. 

PTP vs. the Usos was an okay match.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This was the best Camacho has looked in a match. From a show standpoint, the latest one was definitely the best in regard to balancing wrestling with getting some promos/angles/etc going. 

I actually thought the Rollins video was solid, but I still can't take the actual finisher seriously.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> This was the best Camacho has looked in a match. From a show standpoint, the latest one was definitely the best in regard to balancing wrestling with getting some promos/angles/etc going.
> 
> I actually thought the Rollins video was solid, but I still can't take the actual finisher seriously.


Agreed.

It just seems like a move you'd hit before you finish your opponent off with your signature.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I don't mind the finisher too much. I mean getting stomped on the head is damn painful.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

watching the show right now, the kidd and Camacho best match was good, best match Camachos had in wwe, Kidd might also be the best pure in wwe right now, great worker.

Bray wyatt was great, his psychology is amazing, everything he does from the way he walks around the ring, to his facial expressions, singing to himself, he's going to huge you can just see it now, 

Just that tag match to go now, not really that fussed about it though.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



andersonasshole900 said:


> I don't mind the finisher too much. I mean getting stomped on the head is damn painful.


It looks more like a back push using one foot than it does a stomp to the head most of the time. It doesn't help that the opponent is usually about a foot and a half from the mat already. Every other finisher Rollins/Black has ever used is better. That probably has a lot to do with why I don't like it. I have the same issue with Cesaro's finisher.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

*MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS
CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS 
CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS*


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheWFEffect said:


> *MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS
> CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS
> CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS CUTS*


haha I love those two. They got a lot of heat that night. Darren kept turning around and yelling at the section I was sitting in


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I knew Bray Wyatt's debut would go through since they taped today's show like a month ago.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I actually didn't think they would considering his recent injury. Hopefully they keep him cutting promos.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> I knew Bray Wyatt's debut would go through since they taped today's show like a month ago.


more than that. Also, you need to remember that Leo Kruger vs Richie Steamboat was taped at the same time as Bray's début but still hasn't aired.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

After seeing the debut it made me very angry that he got injured. The guy is awesome.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Guys, is NXT really now FCW? I'm thining about checking it out tonight. It's either that or Impact since they both start at the same time.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Today's show was pretty good, Wyatt's debut was fucking awesome he got a dead crowd that's been sitting on there ass for the past 3 weeks to give him a loud reponse.

I think they all went home on that day after watching 4-5 hours of NXT and only remembered Bray Wyatt match when they got home.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Today's show was pretty good, Wyatt's debut was fucking awesome he got a dead crowd that's been sitting on there ass for the past 3 weeks to give him a loud reponse.
> 
> I think they all went home on that day after watching 4-5 hours of NXT and only remembered Bray Wyatt match when they got home.


Wow 4-5 hours really? That is pretty damn long-winded. I was exhasted after a 2 hour indy show I went to.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah, they taped like 4 weeks worth of shows with the same crowd.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anybody see the new NXT title? It's silver, just like the ECW belt was. :no: It's alright, I guess.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Here's a better pic courtesy of Josh Perry.

https://twitter.com/JoshParry95/status/223638017657679872/photo/1/large


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

That's actually looking a bit gold. Bronze maybe?


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

They'll probably still run with Bray Wyatt even though he's injured. They had like one or two other Wyatt matches taped I think, then they can simply have him cutting promos and then a few video packages here and there to remind people, then just one or two weeks of him missing maybe and then bam, he's back before yo uknow it.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Today's show was pretty good, Wyatt's debut was fucking awesome he got a dead crowd that's been sitting on there ass for the past 3 weeks to give him a loud reponse.
> 
> I think they all went home on that day after watching 4-5 hours of NXT and only remembered Bray Wyatt match when they got home.


dude different show with different crowd


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



mpredrox said:


> dude different show with different crowd


Nope, Wyatt's bebut was on the fourth show of the first set of tapings. The other matches were from the second batch though.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> Nope, Wyatt's bebut was on the fourth show of the first set of tapings. The other matches were from the second batch though.


nope...I saw myself in the crowd during Wyatt's match and I went to the second taping.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



mpredrox said:


> nope...I saw myself in the crowd during Wyatt's match and I went to the second taping.


Well that's just strange. I swear the spoilers from the first taping had him having a match there too.


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I like Harris' current gimmick. This guy is brilliant.


----------



## Rhawk

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Was an alright show this week, I really liked how they made that promo hyping up Rollin's Blackout finisher, this should be done more with other talent's finishing moves...


----------



## King_Of_This_World

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



sharkboy22 said:


> Guys, is NXT really now FCW? I'm thining about checking it out tonight. It's either that or Impact since they both start at the same time.


I cant believe anybody would seriously choose NXT over Impact.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> I cant believe anybody would seriously choose NXT over Impact.


That's like saying, "I can't believe anybody would choose an AHL hockey game over an OHL hockey game", or for non canadians lol..."I can't believe anybody would choose NCAA Football over AFL"


The one people will choose, is the one associated with the bigger sports league. AHL leads to NHL, NCAA leads to NFL, NXT leads to WWE.

Not saying it's gonna be better than Impact, but if they're more WWE fans out there(which there obviously is), there'll be better chance people go to a taping with WWE stars. It helps even more when some big names from the NXT tapings are guys from independents that even TNA fans(who might not even be WWE fans) might want to check out.

Though many WWE fans attend Impact as well, you see WWE shirts during Impact, and of course, yes chants at times too.

Without spoiling...what matches happen on NXT? Canada doesn't get it until tomorrow.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



King_Of_This_World said:


> I cant believe anybody would seriously choose NXT over Impact.


I went to a couple of Smackdown tapings more for NXT: Redemption than for Smackdown. If I'd lived nearby, I'd have gone to FCW frequently, and I imagine I'd have done the same for current NXT (it's still not on the level of either show it's taken from).


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I believe NXT is superior to Impact in almost every way, besides, there isn't an extra hour of filler on NXT. By the way, not a fan of any one company, just a wrestling fan.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Richie Steamboat just had a match where he *didn't* work the arm. I had no idea he was capable of that.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Loved the main event between Slater/Gabriel this week.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> Richie Steamboat just had a match where he *didn't* work the arm. I had no idea he was capable of that.


I thought the same thing. I commented on the lack of arm drags. I also found Kruger continuously entertaining during that match. 

The main event was also good, which is impressive considering Gabriel/Slater has been done to death.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I thought the same thing. I commented on the lack of arm drags. I also found Kruger continuously entertaining during that match.


That's what happens when wrestlers listen to Kruger in the ring. He knows how to make himself and the opponent look good. I expected some arm work out of Richie though. That's just what Richie Steamboat does.



> The main event was also good, which is impressive considering Gabriel/Slater has been done to death.


Gabriel doesn't often put on bad matches. When he's facing someone who he's got strong chemistry with, the probability tends towards zero. Hell of a bump he took too.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I've been a Kruger fan since I first started watching the guy. The man doesn't get enough credit. 

I'm higher on Gabriel than I was prior to his injury. He was always talented, but he seems to do less throwing himself around for the sake of throwing himself around since his injury. That was a serious bump.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I've been a Kruger fan since I first started watching the guy. The man doesn't get enough credit.


Agreed.



> I'm higher on Gabriel than I was prior to his injury. He was always talented, but he seems to do less throwing himself around for the sake of throwing himself around since his injury. That was a serious bump.


Gabriel can be very, very good when he chooses to be. Go look at his FCW stuff against Kaval, Kruger and Barrett, for example. Though to be honest he didn't have a bad match in his FCW run after his first three matches (which were squashes).


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good episode of NXT this week. I particularly enjoyed the Kaitlyn/Tamina match. I wrote about it here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/wwe-nxt-71812.html


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Pretty good main event this week, although the show itself just felt like the old NXT, but not in the good way. There was very little in the way of storylines and angles. We got some (Kruger/Steamboat will continue) but not many. Kruger v Steamboat was pretty decent as well.

No idea why Cesaro was so terrible in his backstage segment as well. He has charisma, but that was a cringeworthy segment.

Also, the commentary team is awful. There's no combination of commentators in this NXT that works for me. None at all.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's show was good too. Jinder/Percy, Steamboat/Kruger and Slater/Gabriel were pretty good matches.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



GetStokedOnIt said:


> Pretty good main event this week, although the show itself just felt like the old NXT, but not in the good way. There was very little in the way of storylines and angles. We got some (Kruger/Steamboat will continue) but not many. Kruger v Steamboat was pretty decent as well.
> 
> No idea why Cesaro was so terrible in his backstage segment as well. He has charisma, but that was a cringeworthy segment.
> 
> Also, the commentary team is awful. There's no combination of commentators in this NXT that works for me. None at all.


NXT the last two weeks has basically felt like FCW with a few hype videos thrown on top. That's still way better than the first round of tapings went, but yeah, they've got a long way to go.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT was a one match show, and that one match delivered. Diaz is fucking dreadful, by the way, reminds me of someone. #ExcuseMe


----------



## Minka

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Raquel needs a lot work. Hopefully they tweak her character to make it less annoying. Her ring attire is hideous and her hair and make-up was a mess. On the otherhand, Paige was awesome. I loved the support the crowd gave her.

Tamina and Natalya seem to go back and forth from heel to face. I hope they don't put Kaitlyn in that same limbo. They already erased a Kaitlyn heel turn before.


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Watched for the past two weeks in a row and I have got to say that I am loving it! Raquel Diaz is a bit annoying, and JR tweeted that a champ was being crowned tomorrow night?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

At the taping, yes. It'll be Rollins.


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I already reviewed this weeks episode and I didn't think that much of it:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/wwe-nxt-725202.html


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I have to say that the new NXT is good, because the up and coming wrestlers obviously have their own show. Also, I like the look of the arena in Full Sail University.

But my main reason for 'watching' NXT is because *JR *is on commentary, always great to hear him on new shows.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

What matches happened this week?


----------



## pushJTG

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

natalya vs sofia cortez best divas match in some time ... the crowd actually chanted this is awesome


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> What matches happened this week?


Bo Dallas and Bateman vs Johnny Curtis and Michael McGillicutty
Ascension squash match
Sofia Cortez vs Natalya
Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntrye

Rollins vs McIntyre was pretty good, but the Full Sail crowd should be ashamed of themselves. Every taping they sit on their fucking hands and there's no sign that any of the crowd response will get better. There's about 3 people who are actually into the show in the crowd.

They should be banned from wrestling events. Yeah, that's right, _banned_. For poor crowd reaction. That's how bad they are.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It was an ok show this week, Antonio Cesaro vs Alex Riley wasn't that bad of a match, same with Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre it was ok nothing more.

I agree a little with GetStokedOnIt, the crowd on nxt are never that good, they popped a little when Natalya put the sharpshooter on Sofia but they where dead for the most part.

William Regal also needs to take Kings place on Raw, he's great on commentary, spent the whole night hyping everyone up who was in the ring, instead of just arguing with Byron Saxton like King does with cole.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The crowd is killing NXT. Are these people even wrestling fans? Good God, I made more noise in my bedroom watching the main event. They were there live and sat there doing nothing.

Anyway, just how damn good was Rollins vs McIntyre? It's so good to see Rollins in a WWE ring. But since when all of a sudden people were riding the Seth Rollins bandwagon? I know I can't compare but there was an old message board that I used to be on (mostly full of ROH fans) and every one used to shit on Black. This was, of course, during his ROH days. Like I said, I know it's two different groups of people but I just find it amazing to see the praise Rollins gets on these parts.

Man, I'm loving the new NXT. It's full of fresh, young talent which and is a good break from the main WWE shows. There's a lot of wrestling on this show, and damn good wrestling too. More goes on in NXT on just one hour than a regular RAW in 2 hours. it just goes to show that feuds can develop via matches and mic work that is limited to a simple backsatge promo. It's also good to see women's wrestling being taken seriously in NXT as well. Oh yeah and some of the characters such as The Ascension and Husky Harris' new gimmick are much better than half the midcard roster on the main shows. Not to mention, the guys on NXT look more like superstars than the midcarders on RAW and SD. I guess the talent really does skip a generation.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I really liked the Natalya match even though the end was stupid.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



sharkboy22 said:


> The crowd is killing NXT. Are these people even wrestling fans? Good God, I made more noise in my bedroom watching the main event. They were there live and sat there doing nothing.
> 
> Anyway, just how damn good was Rollins vs McIntyre? It's so good to see Rollins in a WWE ring. But since when all of a sudden people were riding the Seth Rollins bandwagon? I know I can't compare but there was an old message board that I used to be on (mostly full of ROH fans) and every one used to shit on Black. This was, of course, during his ROH days. Like I said, I know it's two different groups of people but I just find it amazing to see the praise Rollins gets on these parts.


The match was good, but I'm still not convinced that Rollins really knows what he's doing in the ring. He's athletic and moves well, but he just seems a little lost at times. I'm pretty much convinced that he CAN have very good matches, provided he has a skilled opponent who can control the match. Drew McIntyre does not have bad matches at this point (the squashes they keep sticking him in don't count).


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm glad to see that the show has a title, but what the fuck does NXT even stand for, or mean?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> The match was good, *but I'm still not convinced that Rollins really knows what he's doing in the ring.* He's athletic and moves well, but he just seems a little lost at times. I'm pretty much convinced that he CAN have very good matches, provided he has a skilled opponent who can control the match. Drew McIntyre does not have bad matches at this point (the squashes they keep sticking him in don't count).


That would be because he doesn't. A lot of people think he does, including himself. A lot of people are completely fucking stupid, including himself. When somebody with skill and seniority works with him, they can take him by the ear and drag him from spot to spot, telling him exactly what to do and when to do it he can be carried to a good match. When he's in there with someone who can be persuaded that spots over psychology and hitting multiple finishers is the way to go then the match goes down the crapper. For all his faults, Drew meets the criteria of being able to tell Seth "do exactly what I say" and expect him to do that.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> That would be because he doesn't. A lot of people think he does, including himself. A lot of people are completely fucking stupid, including himself. When somebody with skill and seniority works with him, they can take him by the ear and drag him from spot to spot, telling him exactly what to do and when to do it he can be carried to a good match. *When he's in there with someone who can be persuaded that spots over psychology and hitting multiple finishers is the way to go then the match goes down the crapper*. For all his faults, Drew meets the criteria of being able to tell Seth "do exactly what I say" and expect him to do that.


You realy can't blame Rollins, it's just that style that he was used to working. What I blame is those stupid independent promotions with their brainless fanbase who actually try to sell me that style of wrestling. Yeah, I'm supposed to just watch a guy go head first into a table and then kick out after 1 like nothing happened. The just get up perfectly fine and somehow muster up the strength to pick his opponent up. Then there's the stupid spots like dual-boots and the dual-super kicks. Yeah, the super kick which ends matches is just traded like regular punches. It's borrowed from the puro style of wrestling (which I also despise and fucking kill me for it I'm not a fan of any Misawa/Kenta matches because nobody fucking sells anything and a super duper corkscrew motherfuckin suplex apparently deals the same damage as a fucking right hand)

I was a fan of Tyler Black during his ROH because I saw some ability in him. That and he has the look. A lot of people often ask,'Why would you put someone like Rollins in FCW?" Well it's because they need to teach them how to actually wrestle and tell a story because they've been brainwashed over the years thinking that the more spots and the more suplex variations you can do, makes you a better wrestler'. I don't give a rat's ass about that submission move you learned in Mexico that you execute so cleanly. If it's gonna be awkwardly placed and applied to a body part you won't even working, then it has no place in the match and you shoulnd't be using it. Oh and is 5-10 submission moves per match really neccessary? I think the first thing they tell you in wrestling school is "Get it through your thick skull that less is more and your stupid flips add no meaning to the match whatsoever" There's a documentary on the Hart Dungeon and this matter was seriously addressed. Even one of the Hart brothers admitted to doing 'some pretty fucked up things" in his day. Less is more.

So yeah, you really can't blame Rollins. It's the only style he knows. He probably watched a lot of independent and puro shit. Not to mention the brainless ROH fans slapping the barricade chanting "This is awesome" every time somebody kicks out of a pin after being dropped on their head could get the momentum going and making you think you're putting on a good match, when you're not. And I don't think this matter should be up for debate. A lot of guys in the business have spoken out against this sort of wrestling. It's not wrestling. It's just move for move, spot for spot. 

It's okay though. There's a reason he's on NXT. Right now they're trying to tone him down. And people take that term the wrong way. Toning down doesn't mean limiting your moveset. It means restricting it so that you can use the vast amount of moves in your arsenal effectively. The WWE has been known to tone these guys down really good and give them the ability to wrestle that style that tells a story and focuses more psychology rather than moves and spots. Look at CM Punk. He has changed a lot since his ROH days. Again, kill me I don't care, his match with Airies was fucking abysmal. Now look at his match with Cena. Has Punk ever did the Koji Clutch before in WWE? No. And that's why it meant so much that night. Less is more. And it was applied at perfect timing.

Rollins will get there. Right now the guy that I want WWE pick up is Adam Cole. He has basic understanding of ring psychology. I saw a documentary that featured. He knows his shit. He has ring psychology 101 downpact. But it's that stupid ROH that's fucking him up.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I do hope that Rollins eventually "picks it up," but he has been wrestling constantly in the WWE system for almost two years now. Given the amount of "success" they've handed to him so far, I'm not sure he even realizes there's a problem, however. He might believe that he's doing just fine and not bother, at which point he'll be a catastrophic failure.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



truk83 said:


> I'm glad to see that the show has a title, but what the fuck does NXT even stand for, or mean?


It's Next, just spelt wrong (because poor literacy is kewl!) and they're all supposed to be the next big thing, even the ones who have been on the show several years now and don't have any plans on going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



sharkboy22 said:


> You realy can't blame Rollins, it's just that style that he was used to working. What I blame is those stupid independent promotions with their brainless fanbase who actually try to sell me that style of wrestling. Yeah, I'm supposed to just watch a guy go head first into a table and then kick out after 1 like nothing happened. The just get up perfectly fine and somehow muster up the strength to pick his opponent up. Then there's the stupid spots like dual-boots and the dual-super kicks. Yeah, the super kick which ends matches is just traded like regular punches. It's borrowed from the puro style of wrestling (which I also despise and fucking kill me for it I'm not a fan of any Misawa/Kenta matches because nobody fucking sells anything and a super duper corkscrew motherfuckin suplex apparently deals the same damage as a fucking right hand)
> 
> I was a fan of Tyler Black during his ROH because I saw some ability in him. That and he has the look. A lot of people often ask,'Why would you put someone like Rollins in FCW?" Well it's because they need to teach them how to actually wrestle and tell a story because they've been brainwashed over the years thinking that the more spots and the more suplex variations you can do, makes you a better wrestler'. I don't give a rat's ass about that submission move you learned in Mexico that you execute so cleanly. If it's gonna be awkwardly placed and applied to a body part you won't even working, then it has no place in the match and you shoulnd't be using it. Oh and is 5-10 submission moves per match really neccessary? I think the first thing they tell you in wrestling school is "Get it through your thick skull that less is more and your stupid flips add no meaning to the match whatsoever" There's a documentary on the Hart Dungeon and this matter was seriously addressed. Even one of the Hart brothers admitted to doing 'some pretty fucked up things" in his day. Less is more.
> 
> So yeah, you really can't blame Rollins. It's the only style he knows. He probably watched a lot of independent and puro shit. Not to mention the brainless ROH fans slapping the barricade chanting "This is awesome" every time somebody kicks out of a pin after being dropped on their head could get the momentum going and making you think you're putting on a good match, when you're not. And I don't think this matter should be up for debate. A lot of guys in the business have spoken out against this sort of wrestling. It's not wrestling. It's just move for move, spot for spot.
> 
> It's okay though. There's a reason he's on NXT. Right now they're trying to tone him down. And people take that term the wrong way. Toning down doesn't mean limiting your moveset. It means restricting it so that you can use the vast amount of moves in your arsenal effectively. The WWE has been known to tone these guys down really good and give them the ability to wrestle that style that tells a story and focuses more psychology rather than moves and spots. Look at CM Punk. He has changed a lot since his ROH days. Again, kill me I don't care, his match with Airies was fucking abysmal. Now look at his match with Cena. Has Punk ever did the Koji Clutch before in WWE? No. And that's why it meant so much that night. Less is more. And it was applied at perfect timing.
> 
> Rollins will get there. Right now the guy that I want WWE pick up is Adam Cole. He has basic understanding of ring psychology. I saw a documentary that featured. He knows his shit. He has ring psychology 101 downpact. But it's that stupid ROH that's fucking him up.


Rollins has been in FCW for two years. In less time Justin Gabriel went from this:






to this:






and put on consistently outstanding matches no matter who he worked with. 

If Seth can't learn how to work while working on a daily basis with Ricky Steamboat and Dusty Rhodes, alongside someone like Damien Sandow or Leo Kruger he's not going to.

In his time in FCW *nobody* has has been catered to like Seth Rollins. When he came in having worked few short matches they brought in the FCW 15 matches for him and quality wrestlers to work with at every step. This has had the effect oh hiding his weaknesses very well, to the point that most internet dumbasses don't realise how shit he is. and the fact that he's been catered to so strongly means that nobody has told him how shit he is. I literally can't remember the last short match Seth had in FCW. He also came in being treated like hot shit with the exact same music and spots that he was while he was getting booed out the building in ROH. Nothing about his in ring work has changed, and his idea of "making himself stand out" is to bleach half his hair. Being an ex-indietard is no excuse for being a pathetic excuse for a wrestler.

Kaval improved.

Daniel Bryan improved

Dean Ambrose improved

Seth has not.


----------



## Combat Analyst

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> Rollins has been in FCW for two years. In less time Justin Gabriel went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put on consistently outstanding matches no matter who he worked with.
> 
> If Seth can't learn how to work while working on a daily basis with Ricky Steamboat and Dusty Rhodes, alongside someone like Damien Sandow or Leo Kruger he's not going to.
> 
> In his time in FCW *nobody* has has been catered to like Seth Rollins. When he came in having worked few short matches they brought in the FCW 15 matches for him and quality wrestlers to work with at every step. This has had the effect oh hiding his weaknesses very well, to the point that most internet dumbasses don't realise how shit he is. and the fact that he's been catered to so strongly means that nobody has told him how shit he is. I literally can't remember the last short match Seth had in FCW. He also came in being treated like hot shit with the exact same music and spots that he was while he was getting booed out the building in ROH. Nothing about his in ring work has changed, and his idea of "making himself stand out" is to bleach half his hair. Being an ex-indietard is no excuse for being a pathetic excuse for a wrestler.
> 
> Kaval improved.
> 
> Daniel Bryan improved
> 
> Dean Ambrose improved
> 
> Seth has not.


I like Low-Ki, One of the small guys that doesn't need to do 20 corkscrew moonsaults to get over.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Combat Analyst said:


> I like Low-Ki, One of the small guys that doesn't need to do 20 corkscrew moonsaults to get over.


I found him dull as shit in TNA. He was the best man by far in NXT2. That's improvement


----------



## Combat Analyst

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> I found him dull as shit in TNA. He was the best man by far in NXT2. That's improvement


Because in TNA, he was brought in as some International Talent, strictly for the X-Division, that just seemed like a special attraction.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Combat Analyst said:


> Because in TNA, he was brought in as some International Talent, strictly for the X-Division, that just seemed like a special attraction.


I was talking about his second TNA run, when he had the X-Division title for 6 months and spent entire matches doing nothing but kicking his opponent. He wasn't a special attraction, he was a regular feature.


----------



## Combat Analyst

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> I was talking about his second TNA run, when he had the X-Division title for 6 months and spent entire matches doing nothing but kicking his opponent. He wasn't a special attraction, he was a regular feature.


Still a special attraction. Sin Cara is booked as a special attraction and he's a regular feature.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I do hope that Rollins eventually "picks it up," but he has been wrestling constantly in the WWE system for almost two years now. Given the amount of "success" they've handed to him so far, I'm not sure he even realizes there's a problem, however. He might believe that he's doing just fine and not bother, at which point he'll be a catastrophic failure.


You don't know what you are talking about. I've been going to the last few NXT tapings and Rollins is a crowd favorite. The crowd always seem to go insane for him. He has the Jeff Hardy effect.


----------



## Combat Analyst

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



mpredrox said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. I've been going to the last few NXT tapings and Rollins is a crowd favorite. The crowd always seem to go insane for him. He has the Jeff Hardy effect.


That's not the Hardy, effect. That's the Morrison effect. Hardy at least did extreme spots, and put on some face paint to make himself different. Rollins is just there.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Combat Analyst said:


> That's not the Hardy, effect. That's the Morrison effect. Hardy at least did extreme spots, and put on some face paint to make himself different. Rollins is just there.


I say Jeff because I think he was way more over than Morrison


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



mpredrox said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. I've been going to the last few NXT tapings and Rollins is a crowd favorite. The crowd always seem to go insane for him. He has the Jeff Hardy effect.


I never questioned the man's popularity. I questioned his in-ring skills. There's a gulf of a difference there. I'm well aware that the guy is popular (by FCW up and comer standards). That doesn't make him a good wrestler. Jeff Hardy got popular years before he could wrestle either, so I'm not going to argue with your comparison.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> I never questioned the man's popularity. I questioned his in-ring skills. There's a gulf of a difference there. I'm well aware that the guy is popular (by FCW up and comer standards). That doesn't make him a good wrestler. Jeff Hardy got popular years before he could wrestle either, so I'm not going to argue with your comparison.


yes but you said he would be a failure. He'll do just fine the way he is. He's very exciting to watch live


----------



## Combat Analyst

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



mpredrox said:


> I say Jeff because I think he was way more over than Morrison


Yes but Rollins is closer to Morrison.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Combat Analyst said:


> Yes but Rollins is closer to Morrison.


Except less talented, charismatic and good looking. Who knew it was possible to be a poor man's John Morrison?


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



mpredrox said:


> yes but you said he would be a failure. He'll do just fine the way he is. He's very exciting to watch live


I meant failure as an in-ring performer. I'm well aware that having no ring skills whatsoever isn't likely to hold someone back if the WWE wants to push him, and Rollins isn't THAT irredeemably bad in the ring. That being said, part of Seth's current appeal is that most of the fans already know him down there. Pretty much anyone who gets pushed as a face who wins all the time is going to have some fans. It's not like he's going to show up on Smackdown one day and automatically get a pop.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> Except less talented, charismatic and good looking. Who knew it was possible to be a poor man's John Morrison?


Well I disagree because I wasn't really a fan of Morrison. Never understood Jeff's popularity either


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



mpredrox said:


> Well I disagree because I wasn't really a fan of Morrison. Never understood Jeff's popularity either


Jeff couldn't talk for shit but he is charismatic. That weird charisma is why people love him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

When is this show going to be online? Meant to air on Wednesdays right? Yet it's still nowhere to be seen online. Complete shambles by WWE and I don't know why they bother making this show if it's impossible for most people to watch it.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Heel said:


> When is this show going to be online? Meant to air on Wednesdays right? Yet it's still nowhere to be seen online. Complete shambles by WWE and I don't know why they bother making this show if it's impossible for most people to watch it.


It airs on Wednesday nights internationally. Someone has to tape it and then upload it to youtube. Nothing to do with WWE. They make NXT to give the developmental kids a chance to run around and meet contractual agreements.


----------



## EmoKidTV

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Heel said:


> When is this show going to be online? Meant to air on Wednesdays right? Yet it's still nowhere to be seen online. Complete shambles by WWE and I don't know why they bother making this show if it's impossible for most people to watch it.



Umm , have you ever heard of TORRENTS -.- ?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Without spoiling it...what matches happened on NXT this week?

It might air on Wednesday "internationally" , but in Canada, it doesn't air until Thursday


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's show was okay. There was a decent Steamboat/Kruger match and a great Rollins vs McIntyre match. Full review here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/nxt-8112.html

Other matches were:
Big E. Langston Squash
Diaz vs Aubrey Marie
Hunico/Camacho vs Mike Dalton/Jason Jordan


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So they had a rematch?

Cool.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Both "tournament" matches were rematches. They were also probably both better the first time around. 

Steamboat is so vanilla. Without constant arm drags, he really has nothing offensively. 
Rollins has an entirely unconvincing moveset (to add to my list of existing complaints about the guy). I don't hate him, but I certainly don't "get" him either. 

The NXT faces who were recently in FCW are somehow even blander and more "generic and smiling" than the faces on the main roster. 

The tag match was definitely solid. It was nice to see Dalton and Jordan not get squashed for a change.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Both "tournament" matches were rematches. They were also probably both better the first time around.
> 
> Steamboat is so vanilla. Without constant arm drags, he really has nothing offensively.
> Rollins has an entirely unconvincing moveset (to add to my list of existing complaints about the guy). I don't hate him, but I certainly don't "get" him either.
> 
> The NXT faces who were recently in FCW are somehow even blander and more "generic and smiling" than the faces on the main roster.
> 
> The tag match was definitely solid. It was nice to see Dalton and Jordan not get squashed for a change.


I'm still waiting for him to prove that he can "outwork" Morrison.

I haven't seen it and the guy doesn't have anything that would make me a fan.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



RiZE said:


> I'm still waiting for him to prove that he can "outwork" Morrison.
> 
> I haven't seen it and the guy doesn't have anything that would make me a fan.


Seth Rollins isn't anywhere close to the level of John Morrison. 
Mike Dalton is a vastly superior worker to Rollins.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



rzombie1988 said:


> This week's show was okay. There was a decent Steamboat/Kruger match and a great Rollins vs McIntyre match. Full review here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/nxt-8112.html
> 
> Other matches were:
> Big E. Langston Squash
> Diaz vs Aubrey Marie
> Hunico/Camacho vs Mike Dalton/Jason Jordan



Big E, Steamboat-Kruger and Rollins-McIntyre matches are ones I wanna see on this show, those other 2, I hope are opening the show, so I can skip it and watch something else.


----------



## Minka

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Raquel Diaz vs Audrey Marie was a hot mess. I miss Maxine so much.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Seth Rollins isn't anywhere close to the level of John Morrison.
> Mike Dalton is a vastly superior worker to Rollins.


And Mike Dalton himself isn't anything special. He's very solid in the ring, but Kruger putting him over repeatedly is the only reason he's looked at as being one of the best.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> And Mike Dalton himself isn't anything special. He's very solid in the ring, but Kruger putting him over repeatedly is the only reason he's looked at as being one of the best.


Right, Dalton has good in ring skills and great pants. That's still two things he has that Rollins lacks. 
Kruger's in ring antics will never cease to be entertaining. This episode of NXT reinforced my belief that Kruger and McIntyre would make an excellent tag team/alliance.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Right, Dalton has good in ring skills and great pants. That's still two things he has that Rollins lacks.
> Kruger's in ring antics will never cease to be entertaining. This episode of NXT reinforced my belief that Kruger and McIntyre would make an excellent tag team/alliance.


Very true. But Kruger's work in putting him over in every match they had did more for him than his Storm honed solidness.

I'd rather see Gabriel and Kruger team up to be honest. Partially because they've got a decade and a half's experience working together, partially because I mark for both men, partially because I think both men compliment one another perfectly. But mostly because their team name is Pure Juice. How can you not love a team called *Pure Juice* and comprised of "the coolest cats in the land"?


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Big E reminds me exactly of Monty Brown, I hope this guy does that running headbutt finisher too and man he's going to be awesome.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Big E Reminds me more of Mark Henry, they could probably do an angle where he's Mark's protege.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Yeah, especially with the same exact weights that Henry used on his titantron, I think Big E will have the same World's strongest man gimmick or a similar one.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Yeah, especially with the same exact weights that Henry used on his titantron, I think Big E will have the same World's strongest man gimmick or a similar one.


When you're a national powerlifting champion who has set competition records you don't need to hang around with Mark Henry to have the gimmick of being scarily strong.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Didn't know that he was, had my TV on low volume during his match, Henry/Big E have to feud than with Big E getting the rub once Henry retires.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rated R™ said:


> Didn't know that he was, had my TV on low volume during his match, Henry/Big E have to feud than with Big E getting the rub once Henry retires.


It wasn't mentioned on commentary. It's just something that is true.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



PoisonMouse said:


> Big E Reminds me more of Mark Henry, they could probably do an angle where he's Mark's protege.





Rated R™ said:


> Didn't know that he was, had my TV on low volume during his match, Henry/Big E have to feud than with Big E getting the rub once Henry retires.


Regal was talking alot on FCW about how he hoped someone like Mark Henry would mentor Big E, cause that'd do alot of good for his career.

Henry could help Big E to not be just another big guy in WWE, but how to be like Mark Henry(and in peoples opinions on this forum...how to draw ratings lol)


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Big E will probably end up teaming with Kofi.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

There's no other way to describe this week's NXT than just plain boring. Pretty lackluster matches and 2 that we've seen before. Highlight was probably Dusty Rhode's intro segment, or the Hunico/Camacho tag match (even that wasn't too special though).

Also, who the _fuck _made the graphics for the NXT tournament/belt/whatever? I've already aired my complaints at how ugly the title itself look, but the graphics made me want to throw up. One of them looked more like a fucking film reel than it did the actual title belt. 

At least the crowd seemed a bit better this week. Still not good though.


----------



## Diesel_124

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

People actually watch this lol?


----------



## EmoKidTV

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Diesel_124 said:


> People actually watch this lol?


Diesel and Cena fan ha ? I'm not surprised that you don't like NXT..cause there is actual WRESTLING !


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Though I do feel like "new" NXT has largely been underwhelming thus far. It has a long way to go before it even surpasses FCW, let alone the Golden Age of NXT: Redemption.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Though I do feel like "new" NXT has largely been underwhelming thus far. It has a long way to go before it even surpasses FCW, let alone the Golden Age of NXT: Redemption.


From what I've seen, yeah. I think we set our expectations too high, especially with the "OMG OMG OMG, JR AND REGAL ON COMMENTARY AND DUSTY RHODES AS THE GM!"

I hope things get better once they "introduce" all the young stars and get things truly going.


----------



## Minka

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Tamina & Paige vs Kaitlyn & Caylee was a decent diva tag match but Caylee made me laugh with her performance. Anyways, it seems like Kaitlyn's a heel on NXT and a face on Smackdown... is the new NXT canon anymore?


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I always wanted to watch what the Rollins', Rotundas and Steamboats were all about and so far, I've been impressed a lot. Even the womens matches (minus Raquel Diaz's lol) have been pretty good and Paige and Sofia scream potential although the latter has a bit of areas to improve on. With the introduction of the NXT title and with storylines building up slowly, I've found it really entertaining. And with Dusty as GM, Regal-JR as the commentary team and with Triple H running most of the NXT related stuff instead of Vince, I've found this show to be much better than Superstars, and sometimes, even Smackdown!

Jinder Mahal being the top heel of the show also is a major reason behind me liking this show a lot.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

McGillicutty vs Gabriel was a good match. I expected it to be the best match of this week's show and it didn't disappoint. 
Three of the four divas looked pretty good. Caylee is awful, which wasn't a surprise.
Ohno was really underwhelming this week. 
Jinder looked decent. Bo is the limpest wrestler I've ever seen. Nothing he does looks like it could hurt. 

The promos this week were really good.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I personally really like the tame feel of NXT - wrestling at its roots. There's something very old school and exciting seeing these guys coming out there and straight up wrestling. Might also be the the help of the underexposure which makes things feel fresh.


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The diva's tag team match wasn't bad to be honest. Sure Caylee seems stiff, but even though she has won the Diva's Championship down at FCW live events, she actually still continues to ring announce and not wrestle, so her being off is alright imo. I mean, she sure needs to get the ring dust off, but after only wrestling for about two years, and with one year only having about five matches, I am pretty sure she would be off.

Paige is extremely talented and I love her, Kaitlyn while I find her boring as a face her heel work is actually somewhat pretty interesting and Tamina is good as always. Caylee needs to improve a little but shall be fine!


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

What's non spoiler card for this weeks show?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



dxbender said:


> What's non spoiler card for this weeks show?


Jinder Mahal vs Richie Steamboat

Heath Slater gives an open challenge to anyone in the back (i wont say who because that'll spoil it).

The Ascention vs The Uso's

Michael McGillicutty vs Seth Rollins


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Underwhelming tournament matches this week, but maybe that's because I don't think Rollins is very good (McGillicutty looked good, as always) and I think Richie might be the least interesting performer in the company. 

The other two matches were actually better than I'd have expected, so it was a strange week. 

I fully expect the tournament final to be horrible.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Underwhelming tournament matches this week, but maybe that's because I don't think Rollins is very good (McGillicutty looked good, as always) and I think Richie might be the least interesting performer in the company.
> 
> The other two matches were actually better than I'd have expected, so it was a strange week.
> 
> I fully expect the tournament final to be horrible.


This.

I still haven't seen the big deal with Rollins and Steamboat is just there. Both need some personality. 

The tag team match was decent. 

Nice to see Scotty. 

The Leo Kruger promo was.... extremely weird..


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Wait, "Scotty" only appeared now?
Didn't that happen, like, before RAW 1000?

Damn, these taped episodes suck.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



RiZE said:


> The Leo Kruger promo was.... extremely weird..


Yeah. Never seen that kind of promo out of him. I liked it a lot, but still, what the fuck.


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good NXT this week. Loved the McGullicutty vs Rollins match and the Uso's were OVER. Full review with Quotes and Pics:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/nxt-8152012.html


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Richie Steamboat vs Jinder Mahal was actually pretty good for what it was, kept a decent pace. Was legit shocked to Scotty 2 Hotty on NXT and it was cool nonetheless. Tag match was decent but the finish was rather strange. And Seth Rollins vs Michael McGillicutty was a very good match.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Leo Kruger was interesting for quite possibly the first time ever. I've always said he was solid, if unspectacular, in the ring, but needed a character hook. That interview left me wanting more - to see where he's going. His past character attempts in FCW/NXT have been generic as hell - this one makes you take notice. 

Jinder Mahal is the wrong guy to have in the finals. I think McGillacuddy vs Rollins/Steamboat should have been the final match. 

Nobody seemed to know who Scotty 2 Hotty was - not much of a reax, but then more than half the folks there probably thought it was just another new developmental guy making his debut.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jinder Mahal is the wrong guy to have in the finals. I think McGillacuddy vs Rollins/Steamboat should have been the final match.


I disagree with you, sir. Jinder Mahal was built as the major heel of the NXT roster since day one, when he cut the promo of molding NXT into his vision. He has worked against top dogs like Sheamus, Ryback and Khali on Smackdown and Raw but McGillicutty hasn't, which takes him out of the equation. So when Rollins beats Mahal, a man who has such a background, he automatically gets over as the champion.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> I disagree with you, sir. Jinder Mahal was built as the major heel of the NXT roster since day one, when he cut the promo of molding NXT into his vision. He has worked against top dogs like Sheamus, Ryback and Khali on Smackdown and Raw but McGillicutty hasn't, which takes him out of the equation. So when Rollins beats Mahal, a man who has such a background, he automatically gets over as the champion.


While Jinder's currently higher on the totem than McGillicutty, McGillicutty is vastly superior in the ring. This entire tournament was strangely built up to make everyone look good in the first round with little thought for what would happen afterward. I'm not expecting Jinder vs Seth Rollins to be any good as a wrestling match. I agree with your reasoning for WHY they did it, but any of the other heels would have created a better match. I'm not saying Jinder is bad in the ring, but he really needs to be the "other" guy during a match. Rollins has the same problem. 
I'd have gone with McIntyre though. While he hasn't done much lately, he was still the guy in the tournament who'd been the "highest" in the WWE structure.


----------



## GeoFrasure

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm extremely impressed with the major changes to the new season of NXT. The full sail kids are doing a great job with the vignettes and it truly shows. It has even influenced the videos showing on WWE TV(Wade Barrett). I will be writing a weekly review of the show as well as character reviews on a weekly basis. I've followed NXT(the new FCW for two years as well as watching all the way back to episode 1). I look forward to your responses and thoughts on the upcoming blogs. I will review character development in many different aspects ranging from introduction of the character to the current state as well as the development from beginning to end; long term and short term potentials; upside and downfalls, potential future feuds and standings on the main roster, and finally the correct times to make the jump. I will post my reviews and blogs in this thread in the future, unless it becomes necessary to post it in its own stand alone thread. I also am doing the same for TNA(will be in its own thread and will have a link to the thread in my NXT writings)


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> While Jinder's currently higher on the totem than McGillicutty, McGillicutty is vastly superior in the ring. This entire tournament was strangely built up to make everyone look good in the first round with little thought for what would happen afterward. I'm not expecting Jinder vs Seth Rollins to be any good as a wrestling match. I agree with your reasoning for WHY they did it, but any of the other heels would have created a better match. I'm not saying Jinder is bad in the ring, but he really needs to be the "other" guy during a match. Rollins has the same problem.
> I'd have gone with McIntyre though. While he hasn't done much lately, he was still the guy in the tournament who'd been the "highest" in the WWE structure.


But McGillicutty is a gimmickless, boring, bland and dull sack of genericness.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

i'm enjoying the derrick bateman/bo dallas storyline with the tease of a heel bateman.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Is it me or do some of the NXT guys have more presence that some of the midcard/undercard guys in WWE? 

As for this week's NX, didn't think much of it really. Was nice to see The Worm again. Oh and The Ascension is always welcomed on my TV. As for the main event, I thought it was a hot mess. Rollins fucked it up tbh. He has no idea how to pace a match. The only thing that's saving his ass right now is that he has presence. But really Rollins doesn't have a fucking clue how to structure a match. McGuillicutty did a good job though but who cares about him?


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> While Jinder's currently higher on the totem than McGillicutty, McGillicutty is vastly superior in the ring. *This entire tournament was strangely built up to make everyone look good in the first round with little thought for what would happen afterward.* I'm not expecting Jinder vs Seth Rollins to be any good as a wrestling match. I agree with your reasoning for WHY they did it, but any of the other heels would have created a better match. I'm not saying Jinder is bad in the ring, but he really *needs to be the "other" guy* during a match. Rollins has the same problem.
> I'd have gone with McIntyre though. While he hasn't done much lately, he was still the guy in the tournament who'd been the "highest" in the WWE structure.


I agree with you at a certain extent (the bold part) but both McIntyre and McGillicutty haven't done anything on the major shows recently, plus both of them don't have a gimmick. Jinder Mahal, who's foreign heel #19939703898783 is actually more interesting than those two. Along with the technical wrestling stuff, the storylines/entertainment value is also important in making a match interesting. So I still think its a right decision.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I didn't say Jinder was the "wrong" choice. Jinder's currently the most relevant one in the group, so it made sense for him to advance. Match quality in the later rounds was obviously hurt in the process, which was my primary point. It's not even really Jinder's fault. The "FCW Faces" in the tournament aren't nearly as good in the ring as some people think (themselves included, most likely). The drop from Gabriel to Seth Rollins is quite large, and it only got worse from there.


----------



## Rhawk

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I enjoyed the hell out of the Rollins/McGullicutty match this week, except the crowd nearly ruined it with their overdone 'OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!' chants. Only in Florida people! ¬__¬


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Rhawk said:


> I enjoyed the hell out of the Rollins/McGullicutty match this week, except the crowd nearly ruined it with their overdone 'OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!' chants. Only in Florida people! ¬__¬


We had a great time with that match. As long as you know we were mostly mocking. Hahah


----------



## Greatness_

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Well i went to a FCW show in my town ( house show) they did a King of the Mountain match and i started a "Double J , Double J , Double J" chant... is that rude?


----------



## Swark

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Is there a high level of obesity in Florida cause I can't imagine the fat people ran to get those front row seats.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anyone with non spoiler card of matches for this weeks show?


----------



## The XL

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I have not been impressed by Kassius Ohno, at all.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I don't think Ohno's gimmick is doing him any favors, since it limits him to an offense almost entirely consisting of strikes. 

Nice tag match this week, but I wouldn't expect anything less from those two teams. 
Bateman vs Cesaro was also solid. 

I liked that more stuff seems to be happening as NXT moves along. While I didn't doubt that it would happen eventually, it's still good to see. 
That being said, I'd still rather have NXT: Redemption (or at least the same writers).


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



The XL said:


> I have not been impressed by Kassius Ohno, at all.


I haven't either. WWE is trying to get him over, but the gimmick isn't working at all.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



The XL said:


> I have not been impressed by Kassius Ohno, at all.


That's because he's not an impressive wrestler.



TheSupremeForce said:


> I don't think Ohno's gimmick is doing him any favors, since it limits him to an offense almost entirely consisting of strikes.


A limited offence is no excuse for lack of talent. Someone who isn't worthless can have a good match despite doing no more than three moves in it. Ohno just isn't a good wrestler.



> Nice tag match this week, but I wouldn't expect anything less from those two teams.


Two of the people in the match could have a good match with anyone on the roster, one of them is a very solid motherfucker. The other is Johnny Curtis. He couldn't stop the inevitable. Interesting to see the roles reversed for the tag finisher though. Gabriel's usually the one holding the victim for their Hart Attack vatiation.



> Bateman vs Cesaro was also solid.


Agreed.



> I liked that more stuff seems to be happening as NXT moves along. While I didn't doubt that it would happen eventually, it's still good to see. That being said, I'd still rather have NXT: Redemption (or at least the same writers).


I wouldn't. NXT Redemption was directionless and repetitive with no driving focus and the same shit being played out again and again. Didn't help that the featured players aren't very good.



CaptainObvious said:


> I haven't either. WWE is trying to get him over, but the gimmick isn't working at all.


It's not working because he's shit.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> *That's because he's not an impressive wrestler.*
> 
> 
> 
> *A limited offence is no excuse for lack of talent. Someone who isn't worthless can have a good match despite doing no more than three moves in it. Ohno just isn't a good wrestler.*
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the people in the match could have a good match with anyone on the roster, one of them is a very solid motherfucker. The other is Johnny Curtis. He couldn't stop the inevitable. Interesting to see the roles reversed for the tag finisher though. Gabriel's usually the one holding the victim for their Hart Attack vatiation.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. NXT Redemption was directionless and repetitive with no driving focus and the same shit being played out again and again. Didn't help that the featured players aren't very good.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not working because he's shit.


Question, have you seen any of his matches outside of WWE?


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Modern said:


> Question, have you seen any of his matches outside of WWE?


Why would I watch his matches outside WWE? I hate the indie style of wrestling, and Ohno is crap. I am not going to watch a guy who I already dislike wrestle a style I already dislike because the end result will be a match I don't like.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

It was really cool to see guys at the top talking about the NXT title and really putting it over, made it seem at least somewhat more important.


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really good Gabriel/Kidd vs McGillicutty/Curtis tag this week and an okay Cesaro squash. Full report with pics and quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/nxt-8222012.html


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> I wouldn't. NXT Redemption was directionless and repetitive with no driving focus and the same shit being played out again and again. Didn't help that the featured players aren't very good.


Oh lol where did you come from?

Fine, have a different opinion, but NXT:Redemption (once the competition thing ended) was the best part of 2011 in WWE...
O.K., after The Summer of Punk.


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> Oh lol where did you come from?


I move in the space between spaces.



> Fine, have a different opinion, but NXT:Redemption (once the competition thing ended) was the best part of 2011 in WWE...
> O.K., after The Summer of Punk.


If you're a fan of irrelevance, pointlessness, shitty wrestlers and matches that have been done and done again it was. For those who don't no, it wasn't. This NXT has blown redemption out of the water.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Kotre said:


> I move in the space between spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a fan of irrelevance, pointlessness, shitty wrestlers and matches that have been done and done again it was. For those who don't no, it wasn't. This NXT has blown redemption out of the water.


Really? I've seen a LOT of repetitive matches on this NXT already. From about October of last year, Redemption was miles above anything else the WWE was doing, and definitely better than this version. This NXT is just starting to do anything, and there's been very little to that bit of getting started. I'd go so far as to say that current NXT still hasn't even caught up with FCW in any area that doesn't involve main roster guys being better in ring performers (for the most part) than the FCW crew. 

Much of the Redemption roster is carrying new NXT right now anyway, at least from an in-ring standpoint. They still haven't put on any matches that are even close to some of the stuff that Redemption put out there.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just watched this weeks show, and I'm loving Hero's new intensity. It really works for him in his matches. I think he should add a couple suplexes that land on the neck to add to his gimmick and provide variety in his moveset. His promo work seems to still be lacking a bit though, which sucks because I want to see the chris hero from ROH instead of a semi nervous watered down kassius ohno.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Hero needs to grow some muscles and not a beard if he wants to make it into this business


----------



## The XL

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Hero needs to grow some muscles and not a beard if he wants to make it into this business


He also needs to improve his mic skills and workrate. I came in with an open mind, but man, has he been horrible so far.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Kassius had a solid match with Carter, and the timing on the finisher was epic, and the crowd loved it. That finish definitely got a solid pop by the small audience there watching. I have been convinced for weeks now that Ohno is the real deal, and his time in NXT is running out because he is going to the main roster in the very near future.


----------



## Ignoramus

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



The XL said:


> I have not been impressed by Kassius Ohno, at all.


Mail that to the WWE and hope for a depush then. 

And for that guy who called Hero a bad wrestler. Meh. I guess bad wrestlers get to train under Mitsuharu Misawa in one of the most prestigious wrestling dojos in the world and also get to perform in eye popping matches in Tokyo, the wrestling capital of the world. Because, I mean, people who actually know their shit about wrestling want to watch bad wrestlers, right? Go back to busting that fatal nut to the World's Strongest Slam and the Brogue Kick.


----------



## The XL

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Ignoramus said:


> Mail that to the WWE and hope for a depush then.
> 
> And for that guy who called Hero a bad wrestler. Meh. I guess bad wrestlers get to train under Mitsuharu Misawa in one of the most prestigious wrestling dojos in the world and also get to perform in eye popping matches in Tokyo, the wrestling capital of the world. Because, I mean, people who actually know their shit about wrestling want to watch bad wrestlers, right? Go back to busting that fatal nut to the World's Strongest Slam and the Brogue Kick.


I'm sure Chris Hero is a fine worker, he just hasn't shown it yet. He also has a bad look and no mic skills to boot.

And indy marks tend to overrate the shit out of their guys anyway. Just because you had an hour Broadway that told no story, had no psychology, and had 7 million rest holds doesn't make you the best worker on the planet.


----------



## Ignoramus

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



The XL said:


> I'm sure Chris Hero is a fine worker, he just hasn't shown it yet. He also has a bad look and no mic skills to boot.
> 
> And indy marks tend to overrate the shit out of their guys anyway. Just because you had an hour Broadway that told no story, had no psychology, and had 7 million rest holds doesn't make you the best worker on the planet.


I'm not an indy mark. I'm a wrestling mark. And I am sure that you're sure that Chris Hero is "a fine worker", and you're right, he _hasn't_ shown it yet, and I'm not even sure he ever will in the WWE, because there's the WWE style of wrestling and then there's the pure style of wrestling, the real pro wrestling, in which he specializes. I just don't see why people who have absolutely no idea about wrestling (entertainment, maybe) should come in here and call into question the man's ability to wrestle properly, considering some of them are fond of the likes of Cena, Sheamus and The Miz.

Size-wise, I've got no beef with you or anybody else saying he's totally unfit. He's had fitness problems all his life, going from a regular, plain looking guy to obese (early 2000s), then from that to chubby, then from that to the toned Chris Hero (2008), and from then on to what we see today. I know that he's been spending time in Cena's gym lately with all the NXT guys so I haven't lost hopes for him regarding that. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Ignoramus said:


> I'm not an indy mark. I'm a wrestling mark. And I am sure that you're sure that Chris Hero is "a fine worker", and you're right, he _hasn't_ shown it yet, and I'm not even sure he ever will in the WWE, because there's the WWE style of wrestling and then there's the pure style of wrestling, the real pro wrestling, in which he specializes. I just don't see why people who have absolutely no idea about wrestling (entertainment, maybe) should come in here and call into question the man's ability to wrestle properly, considering some of them are fond of the likes of Cena, Sheamus and The Miz.
> 
> Size-wise, I've got no beef with you or anybody else saying he's totally unfit. He's had fitness problems all his life, going from a regular, plain looking guy to obese (early 2000s), then from that to chubby, then from that to the toned Chris Hero (2008), and from then on to what we see today. I know that he's been spending time in Cena's gym lately with all the NXT guys so I haven't lost hopes for him regarding that. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


Finally someone with some brains around here. I'm tired of being called an "Indy Mark" just because I happen to think that someone outside of the WWE is better than 95% of the roster in terms of mic skills, look, and overall wrestling skills. It also just makes me sick to my stomach when people say Kassius can't wrestle. Fucking amazing since he has trained over 50 professional wrestlers himself. Stop with the bullshit, and get with the program, Hero/Kassius is the future of the WWE, or at least a very bright part of it.


----------



## The XL

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



truk83 said:


> Finally someone with some brains around here. I'm tired of being called an "Indy Mark" just because I happen to think that someone outside of the WWE is better than 95% of the roster in terms of mic skills, look, and overall wrestling skills. It also just makes me sick to my stomach when people say Kassius can't wrestle. Fucking amazing since he has trained over 50 professional wrestlers himself. Stop with the bullshit, and get with the program, Hero/Kassius is the future of the WWE, or at least a very bright part of it.


Ohno certainly isn't better than 95% of the roster in mic skills and look, and I guess time will tell in terms of workrate. Because he hasn't shown anything yet, quite frankly.


----------



## Ignoramus

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*











You may be asking, what's the point? The point is that the second he gets on one of the main shows and the WWE gives him the oppurtunity to show his skills to people like you (90 percent of WWE fans), that's what you are going to see.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Finally got around to watching this weeks show. I'll just come out and admit it now. NXT is my favorite WWE show to watch these days. I just love everything about it, especially the newness. It just feels like it's bursting with potential and I love that. This was the first time I saw something click with Ohno. I enjoyed his match and his finisher could get over huge if they promote it right. He definitely needs to sort out that gut though. The longer is stays the longer _he_ stays in NXT. I really enjoyed Raquel Diaz and think her gimmick is great. Bags of charisma that one. Rollins/Jinder was a cool way to set up for next week and right now the NXT title is looking more important than the WWE title lol. I think it's great that they're making such a huge deal out of it. Can't wait for this weeks show now.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



The XL said:


> Ohno certainly isn't better than 95% of the roster in mic skills and look, and I guess time will tell in terms of workrate. Because he hasn't shown anything yet, quite frankly.


Yeah, that was a ridiculous claim. Ohno's been average in the ring, below average on the mic, and possibly below that in the looks department. He's shown flashes of moving well, so I've already said that his gimmick probably isn't helping his ring work. His gimmick CERTAINLY isn't helping his mic work, because nearly all of his promos have been poor. 

Maybe there's some coasting involved.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



The XL said:


> Ohno certainly isn't better than 95% of the roster in mic skills and look, and I guess time will tell in terms of workrate. Because he hasn't shown anything yet, quite frankly.


He certainly is, and I would say out of all the members of the WWE talent %5 are actually more entertaining than Ohno. You may not think that, and you are entitled to that opinion. However, Ohno has "it", and right now he is just paying his dues in NXT no different that Punk in ECW, or Bryan on NXT. Ohno is working with lesser talent in terms of experience with wrestling in general. Many of you seem to forget that fact. Those who work well in NXT, or FCW do so only because they have been in those developmental programs their whole WWE careers. Guys like Richie, Bo, and Leo Kruger have never made the main rosters. 

Ohno has to lower his "standards" for work rate in NXT, and for those who think otherwise that's fine, but please provide an explanation to that point. His most recent match went over very well with a very green Jake Carter. Kassius' finisher went over well in this most recent match, and my hat is off to Carter who solid it so perfectly. The hard elbow knockout is exactly what he talks about in his promos, so I think he is connecting well within that creative aspect. His biggest problem right now is keeping a sound rhythm to his promos. There at times seem to be awkward pauses in his work on the mic.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

What matches happened this week?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



truk83 said:


> He certainly is, and I would say out of all the members of the WWE talent %5 are actually more entertaining than Ohno. You may not think that, and you are entitled to that opinion. However, Ohno has "it", and right now he is just paying his dues in NXT no different that Punk in ECW, or Bryan on NXT. Ohno is working with lesser talent in terms of experience with wrestling in general. Many of you seem to forget that fact. Those who work well in NXT, or FCW do so only because they have been in those developmental programs their whole WWE careers. Guys like Richie, Bo, and Leo Kruger have never made the main rosters.
> 
> Ohno has to lower his "standards" for work rate in NXT, and for those who think otherwise that's fine, but please provide an explanation to that point. His most recent match went over very well with a very green Jake Carter. Kassius' finisher went over well in this most recent match, and my hat is off to Carter who solid it so perfectly. The hard elbow knockout is exactly what he talks about in his promos, so I think he is connecting well within that creative aspect. His biggest problem right now is keeping a sound rhythm to his promos. There at times seem to be awkward pauses in his work on the mic.


Couldn't agree more man. Great post!

I think he needs to cut his promos the way he was in ROH on HDNET. "Rhythm" is a good word, because that's exactly what he had in those, and once he gets back to that "Muhammad Ali" type catchphrase packed promos he'll do just great!


----------



## BehindYou

comparing him to the whole roster rather than his peers is basically pointless. The way I see it, based on what we've seen of hero in fcw/nxt he is the bottom of the top 5 in developmental.

Ambrose and cesaro have both been far better all round. Kruger is swiftly evolving into a ring general & would also get the nod. Huskys ring work is interesting & he has a great gimmick.

Hero may be the 5th guy but cases could he made for others as hes yet to have any great matches or promos. 

Citing his work elsewhere is pointless, if he can't work the way WWE want they'll never do anything with him so he has 2 options, adapt or move on.


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's main event is definitely must see, but the rest was so-so. Full report with pics and quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/nxt-8292012-review.html


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The main event was decent (better than I expected), but the ending sequence was terrible. It doesn't help that Rollins has an awful finisher, but the setup was borderline stupid. The match was definitely better than either of the matches in the previous round of the tournament, but not as good as a couple of the matches from the first round. Nor was it Kidd/McGillicutty. May have cracked the new NXT Top 5 for matches so far (maybe). 

Hunico/Camacho vs Jordan/Dalton II was pretty good.
The Ascension/Usos feud is interesting enough, and at least the Ascension is doing something.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I still don't understand why WWE is so interested in Big E. Langston. He's completely boring in the ring and lacks the presence to pull of the character that they want from him. There are much better wrestlers in NXT right now that WWE should be focusing on.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I don't see how anyone can talk bad about Mahal after that main event. He played the heel role perfectly and got the crowd right behind Rollins. Hopefully he now gets a strong push on one of the main shows.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Watching the match now.

God-dammit, Dusty, JR, Regal, Finkel... This show should be fucking fantastic in theory.

Anyways, can someone remind me of how the whole tournament went so far? The brackets, I mean?

=====
Watched the match.
Decent stuff, somewhat average if you ask me.
I dislike Rollins' finisher, it just... No. Besides that, he seems like a pretty... "Cool" performer overall, I like him so far. As for actual "skillz" and "value", I can't really give a good description yet.

Mahal... With my constant efforts to be fair and objective, I'll just say that he is so... "Meh". I've always been positive about him, but the more I look at him, the more I say "No... For now." 
His signature/finishers - Full Nelson Slam and Camel Clutch. FNS is cool, but the Camel Clutch is so stereotypical - but O.K., I guess. 
I dislike his facial expressions and his VEINS, eh.
As for his wrestling, dunno. His knees, which are supposed to be a big part of his arsenal - they are bad-ish. I feel little impact from them, they just don't look as cool as they should be. He still seems somewhat awkward in the ring for some reason... The way he dropped from the apron and took that crossbody is testament of that. 

So, I'll say that it is NOT just my personal preference when I say that Drew is so much superior.


----------



## x78

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> So, I'll say that it is NOT just my personal preference when I say that Drew is so much superior.


McIntyre couldn't have put Rollins over in the way Mahal did. He may have been able to put on a better technical match in theory, but the crowd wouldn't have been anywhere near as into it and so it wouldn't have been as entertaining. Whether or not you like or dislike individual aspects about Mahal, he connects with the audience and is fantastic at putting over faces, which is something I don't feel Drew will ever be able to do. Mahal is also younger and less experienced than McIntyre and is already a long way above him in the important areas IMO.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm not sure that Jinder "connects with the audience" so much as people boo him because he's an "evil foreigner." It's more a misguidedly racist response than anything proper. 

Drew's matches against Rollins were both better than the Mahal/Rollins match. I actually like Mahal, but every McIntyre match is better than every Jinder match. They face mostly the same opponents, as well. Drew's problem is that he's been booked so weakly that crowds assume he's going to lose. Jinder's been booked (slightly) better than that lately, AND he lets crowds pretend to be patriotic much more easily.

I do agree that for this particular match, Jinder was the correct opponent. Maybe Drew will get a title match down the line, since he already defeated Rollins once (assuming they choose to go in that direction). 

As you said, Drew's been doing this a lot longer than Mahal, so it's not like Jinder doesn't have plenty of time and opportunity to reach the same levels in the ring.


----------



## The XL

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



truk83 said:


> He certainly is, and I would say out of all the members of the WWE talent %5 are actually more entertaining than Ohno. You may not think that, and you are entitled to that opinion. However, Ohno has "it", and right now he is just paying his dues in NXT no different that Punk in ECW, or Bryan on NXT. Ohno is working with lesser talent in terms of experience with wrestling in general. Many of you seem to forget that fact. Those who work well in NXT, or FCW do so only because they have been in those developmental programs their whole WWE careers. Guys like Richie, Bo, and Leo Kruger have never made the main rosters.
> 
> Ohno has to lower his "standards" for work rate in NXT, and for those who think otherwise that's fine, but please provide an explanation to that point. His most recent match went over very well with a very green Jake Carter. Kassius' finisher went over well in this most recent match, and my hat is off to Carter who solid it so perfectly. The hard elbow knockout is exactly what he talks about in his promos, so I think he is connecting well within that creative aspect. His biggest problem right now is keeping a sound rhythm to his promos. There at times seem to be awkward pauses in his work on the mic.


Ohno certainly doesn't have it, and he doesn't really have decent mic work. He's probably a better worker than he's shown, though.


----------



## GunFactor007

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Just finished watching this week's show and while the other events were a bit meh, the main event made the NXT Championship the most prestigious title in the WWE right now, the build-up to it, the hype it had, having the locker room out there to watch the match, having The Fink to announce it, getting Dusty go out there to present the title, Jim Ross doing the PBP, everything that was done in that match made that title the most important in WWE. No other title had the kind of push it got like it tonight, sure it was to crown the first champion but in the magnitude and the pageantry it received was phenomenal for the developmental brand. It's almost reminiscent to Japanese Wrestling in how the build-up and the culmination of it all felt like. WWE did a tremendous job at making that title mean something, and to have someone like Seth Rollins be the first champion was only fitting. Being that he was ROH Champ at one point only helped him to be the first NXT Champion, it meant that the promoters and the bookers trusted him to carry the brand and the company on your back. Rollins is fully capable of doing just that. It's only a matter of time before he becomes a World Champ on the main roster. And THAT is how you do a title match.

As far as Jinder Mahal goes, he'll definitely be a big time heel in the company, although I'd rather have Muhammed Hassan be that top Indian heel, Mahal does a great job as a heel. There's no question that even though he lost the match he still gained a ton of points in creative's eyes in what was a pretty damn good match in his first meaningful bout since he's been in the company.


----------



## ThisIzLeon

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Really enjoyed the main event, easily my favourite match on the new NXT since it started.


----------



## Undashing Rom

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Holy crap, Finkel, JR and Regal at the same place? Legendary.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



x78 said:


> McIntyre couldn't have put Rollins over in the way Mahal did. He may have been able to put on a better technical match in theory, but the crowd wouldn't have been anywhere near as into it and so it wouldn't have been as entertaining. Whether or not you like or dislike individual aspects about Mahal, he connects with the audience and is fantastic at putting over faces, which is something I don't feel Drew will ever be able to do. Mahal is also younger and less experienced than McIntyre and is already a long way above him in the important areas IMO.





TheSupremeForce said:


> I'm not sure that Jinder "connects with the audience" so much as people boo him because he's an "evil foreigner." It's more a misguidedly racist response than anything proper.
> 
> Drew's matches against Rollins were both better than the Mahal/Rollins match. I actually like Mahal, but every McIntyre match is better than every Jinder match. They face mostly the same opponents, as well. Drew's problem is that he's been booked so weakly that crowds assume he's going to lose. Jinder's been booked (slightly) better than that lately, AND he lets crowds pretend to be patriotic much more easily.
> 
> I do agree that for this particular match, Jinder was the correct opponent. Maybe Drew will get a title match down the line, since he already defeated Rollins once (assuming they choose to go in that direction).
> 
> As you said, Drew's been doing this a lot longer than Mahal, so it's not like Jinder doesn't have plenty of time and opportunity to reach the same levels in the ring.


I really don't see how Mahal is superior at "connecting with the crowd". That's not exactly what Drew is famous for (I still say that it's decent), but Mahal doesn't really do much... He just speaks Indian, makes mean faces and attacks faces... Occasionally. 

So I agree with Supreme, only reason Mahal was the better person for the job is because of the minimal, guaranteed foreign heel boos he is gonna get... That, and well, Drew was jobbed out like crazy. Mahal at least had that mini-feud with Sheamus and Khali, now with Ryback...

Anyways, McGillicuty could be a good choice. I'm guessing that we will see all 3 having matches with Rollins, at least in short programs.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Rollins will go far even without a good mic skills he is exciting to watch in the ring remind of jiff hardy lately with the reactions he is getting on nxt
and i am sure he will get the same on the main shows and will be over as a top face in no time


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Good match with a few nice spots, amazing build up which really made for a prestigious win, though I'm still wondering they changed his finisher when he got to NXT, the Superkick was fine and would have made for a much better finish.

As for Rollins, I see him going far. WWE are high on his high flying skills and general feel, a very safe indy vibe that'll appeal but wont be particularly challenging. My prediction is that he'll show up on the main roster post WM29 and have one of the secondary belts by Summerslam.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Gimmicky said:


> Good match with a few nice spots, amazing build up which really made for a prestigious win, though I'm still wondering they changed his finisher when he got to NXT, the Superkick was fine and would have made for a much better finish.
> 
> As for Rollins, I see him going far. WWE are high on his high flying skills and general feel, a very safe indy vibe that'll appeal but wont be particularly challenging. My prediction is that he'll show up on the main roster post WM29 and have one of the secondary belts by Summerslam.


They changed his finisher before NXT. He used his terrible new one in his last several FCW matches.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheSupremeForce said:


> They changed his finisher before NXT. He used his terrible new one in his last several FCW matches.


O.K, still wish he'd change back. The stomp is almost reminiscent of the 619 since it almost always requires an opponent to leave themselves in a stupidly obvious position.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I agree. It also looks awful pretty much every time. "Hey, I'm going to half-jump and lightly step on you. You fall."


----------



## Kotre

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ahh, the carbonite has finally been melted.



truk83 said:


> He certainly is, and I would say out of all the members of the WWE talent %5 are actually more entertaining than Ohno.


Ohno isn't more entertaining than 5% of the NXT regulars, let alone 95% of the WWE roster.



> You may not think that, and you are entitled to that opinion. However, Ohno has "it", and right now he is just paying his dues in NXT no different that Punk in ECW, or Bryan on NXT.


The only thing Ohno has in common with Daniel Bryan on NXT is that they came from the same place and are getting outperformed. Actually, you can add being bland as fuck to their similarities at that time.



> Ohno is working with lesser talent in terms of experience with wrestling in general. Many of you seem to forget that fact.


And? Justin Gabriel has had a longer career than half the pros on NXT1. You haven't seen anyone have to make excuses for him having poor matches. Probably because he hasn't had one that I can recall since getting a US Visa.



> Those who work well in NXT, or FCW do so only because they have been in those developmental programs their whole WWE careers.


Tell that to Justin "I was wrestling before Daniel Bryan had driven down to Texas" Gabriel. And Ohno's been in FCW/NXT since he got a contract too, in case you hadn't noticed.



> Guys like Richie, Bo, and Leo Kruger have never made the main rosters.


No, but Leo champion of a nationally broadcast wrestling show that outdrew WWE in the area. Also, nor has Kassius Ohno.



> Ohno has to lower his "standards" for work rate in NXT, and for those who think otherwise that's fine, but please provide an explanation to that point.


If you think it's acceptable to halfass it when you're in WWE you're a dumbass. Justin Gabriel (yes, I keep referring to him. He's a great example in this case) has fucking redefined his style multiple times without compromising his "workrate". Also, using workrate in an argument makes me think your IQ is about as low as Jason Steele's body fat percentage. And if Chris Hero isn't capable of putting on anything resembling passable with anyone other than an ex-ROH guy, he's worthless.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

^ This coming from a man who thinks Justin Gabriel, and Leo Kruger are the future of professional wrestling. You can throw insults out all you want. Just because you have taken my quotes, and responded to them doesn't make your argument relevant. Once again Ohno is easily the most talented star on NXT from top to bottom. He is certainly better than most on the main roster. Clearly you know absolutely nothing about professional wrestling. Clearly.

You act as if Gabriel has never had a bad match while in WWE NXT, or FCW. His move set, and ring work is filled with missed spots. What has Justin done since debuting in one of the bigger angles in recent WWE memory with The Nexus? Nothing. Leo Kruger still can't get a call up to the main roster. The fact that Ohno is wrestling with stars greener than the weed Chris Jericho smokes makes me say that your criticisms of him are half assed. It's never the "other guy", it's always Ohno. 

You probably were shitting on Daniel Bryan to judging by your comment of him from his NXT days. You seem to forget Bryan is now a household name. His work in NXT was more of a reason he was called back up to the main roster. You claim that both Ohno, and Bryan were bland while on NXT. Obviously an opinion, but a half assed opinion at best. You're that guy who sees talent in stars no one else sees talent in. You just want to be outside of the box because you can't face the fact that the stars everyone knows will be successful actually are. You're like that GM of a sports team who would pick Ryan Leaf over Peyton Manning. Maybe you should watch some more wrestling so that you can be smarter, and stuff like that.:cool2


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'd take Gabriel and Kruger over Ohno right now. It's not even close. Ohno's current work wouldn't even land him in my NXT Top 5 in ring guys. He doesn't land in the Top 10 if we're including guys from the main roster who appear on NXT. He hasn't really shown much of anything. 

I do concede that it's possible that someone can half ass in NXT (FCW) and step up his game once he hits the main roster, since that's what Cesaro did.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



truk83 said:


> ^ This coming from a man who thinks Justin Gabriel, and Leo Kruger are the future of professional wrestling. You can throw insults out all you want. Just because you have taken my quotes, and responded to them doesn't make your argument relevant. Once again Ohno is easily the most talented star on NXT from top to bottom. He is certainly better than most on the main roster. Clearly you know absolutely nothing about professional wrestling. Clearly.


I hate posts like this.

Just GTFO with fanboyism and close-mindedness like that.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Ignoramus said:


>


fixed


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> I hate posts like this.
> 
> Just GTFO with fanboyism and close-mindedness like that.


Please. I hated Chris Hero. That was until I actually watched his work. I didn't see "it" in him either, and then I realized it would be best to watch his work. He has transitioned to the WWE style just fine, and his work on NXT shouldn't "stand out" because it's NXT. Most of these men aren't that experienced with the "WWE style" anyhow with the exception of the few who have been in the WWE Developmental system for what seems like forever, and that would include stars like Leo Kruger, Richie Steamboat, Bray Wyatt, etc.

Kassius Ohno is a marketable name, logo ,and phrase if you use the last name "Ohno" in various ways on T-shirts, action figures, etc. His look is perfect, and he is 6'4, and could easily add some size in no time. For many of you it seems as though he has to have this "muscular" build, and I happen to disagree. Kassius looks just fine with his current physical size which I'm sure he will tone back in to muscle, or add about 10-12 lbs of bulk. He isn't a small man in height, and I think that helps him out just fine in the WWE. Watch the videos already posted he moves around like a man half his size, that's incredible.

By staying in NXT he is showing that he is a solid professional. He is working with stars we won't remember in 5 years from now(Jake Carter). Ohno has tons of upside, and I'm certain he is showing the guys a few things, or so because he has plenty of global wrestling experience that most of the developmental roster lacks. Kassius sold T-Shirts, and along with Cesaro marketed themselves rather well on their through wrestling circuits all over the world. That's hard to do these days especially as a tag team, let alone by yourself, which Chris Hero was able to do. The WWE finally realized this, and the most obvious move was made. Kassius is the future of professional wrestling. He has "it".


----------



## BehindYou

All you've really said again in a huge post is that you think ohno has 'it'...


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



BehindYou said:


> All you've really said again in a huge post is that you think ohno has 'it'...


This.

I didn't even say nothing against Ohno - but his posts are just hilarious. 
Reminds me of me a few months back, I was close-minded and subjective like that.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Zankman Jack said:


> This.
> 
> I didn't even say nothing against Ohno - but his posts are just hilarious.
> Reminds me of me a few months back, I was close-minded and subjective like that.


Obviously, I was able to strike some sort of emotional response from you, if indeed you thought my posts were hilarious. Humor has no boundaries, and I except that. I was close-minded with Chris Hero, and I was easily one of his nastier critics. I used to say that he, and Michael Quackenbush were a bunch of useless jobbers with no skill. I still sort of feel the same way for Michael because he doesn't have that "look" to make it in the big leagues. However, Michael is easily one of the better "wrestlers" in the world today.

Close-minded isn't acknowledging someone has "it". Has Ohno been perfect since coming in to WWE Developmental? Certainly not. Who has? Yes, their are flaws in his game just like anyone else. However, when it comes down to overall potential Kassius is light years ahead of most of the NXT roster outside of Dean Ambrose. The WWE is about delivering in the ring, but especially on the mic. Ohno has similar mic skills to that of a CM Punk, in that he has a lot to say. Ohno is also really in to the character, and knows his character. The man lives, and breaths professional wrestling just like all the other guys say they do. The difference with Ohno is that he is going to be a major star.


----------



## BehindYou

So again your answer is "hero has it". 
You say he hasn't been great in fcw but than come out with him being similar on the Mic to punk, with no evidence of it. 
If anything his character is hurting him... His promos with claudio as KoR are far better.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

And now you are being a smart-ass, talking about "evoking emotional responses" and such.

Why are you even addressing me with your posts about Ohno? I don't want to discuss him, at all.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



BehindYou said:


> So again your answer is "hero has it".
> You say he hasn't been great in fcw but than come out with him being similar on the Mic to punk, with no evidence of it.
> If anything his character is hurting him... His promos with claudio as KoR are far better.


What evidence would you like me to give that you can't already do yourself on the very PC you use? I have heard both CM Punk, and Hero's promo work. I find that there are similarities in emotion, and tone of their promos. Even facial expressions are there, and certain body language. In other words both men are physically expressive when they speak. They speak from the heart, and it comes out in their promos. There is a level of anger in both men that you can hear. I feel like they both carry that "chip" on their shoulder, like they have something to prove. Punk already has, and now it's Kassius' turn. Yes my asnwer again is that Kassius Ohno has "it". I agree that his character outside of the WWE was more entertaining because he was given more telelvision time, and now that he is in the WWE it's much different with all the talent surrounding him.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Looking like at the 9/14 tapings Seth Rollins and Cody Rhodes will have a confrontation, possibly a match. Suppose that would be good to see and a big rub for Seth. Unfortunately with faces being booked ridiculously strong now I would say that Rhodes will lose...again.


----------



## EmoKidTV

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Ohno was awesome in the segment with Ricky Steamboat )


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

This week's show was pretty flat with an interview of all things ending the show. The only good thing we got was a Steamboat/Kassius Ohno altercation which had Ohno yell, "What are you gonna do? Armdrag me?". Full report here with pics, quotes and GIF's:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/wwe-nxt-962012-review.html


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Does anyone know if they plan on airing Punk's NXT match?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Great show this week. The Ascension are fucking intense. I love the attitude they bring with them to the ring. Great stuff. Ohno/Steamboat Senior segment was great. Awesome little promo between them lol. Rollins capped everything off with a great little promo too. Once again NXT is the most enjoyable WWE show of the week for me.


----------



## BehindYou

I hated Rollins throwing the belt around himself...
The ascension are still bad in the ring but it won't matter to casuals and they will get over. Connor has a fantastic look imo.... He looks big, mean and dangerous.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm not a Rollins hater, but what the FUCK was up with him throwing the belt round his head? Looked like a right geek.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

yeh the belt thing was a little too much lol but ohno is looking like hes ready for the big time. Along with the ascension


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The Ohno, and Ricky Steamboat segment felt like a Raw moment. It just had that top tier feel to it, and Ohno was genius in how he addressed Steamboat. Yes, Ohno is going to be a star, and I think he is slowly proving that down in NXT.


----------



## Ignoramus

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

"Do you want your career ending twice?" with his two thumbs up made me laugh.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The Best: 

-I love the Ascension and The Usos. In my opinion they are better than some tag teams of the main roster(ejem, Prime Time Players).
-The Trent Barreta promo is hilarious.
-The announced match beetween Rollins and Rick Viktor. I hope Rick is going to get some focus on him. 

The Worst:

-Man, Big E.Langston is incredibly ugly, and not in the intimidating meaning. 
-Tyson Kidd VS McGillicutty. Sure a good match, but I cannot stand these two absolutely characterless guys.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I'm not really a fan of the Usos (relative to most of the other teams), but they're definitely improving at a good clip. Everyone's better in-ring than the PTP, obviously. 

I'm a big fan of Trent, so I'll be glad to have him back. That video was hilarious. 
I think Rick Victor is one of many, many, many guys on NXT who are better than the current champion.

I like Kidd and McGillicutty, but I'm getting tired of them being the default NXT match. Sure, they work well together and this was better than their last match, but they're overdoing it. Also, their Redemption matches were better.


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I didn't like this week's show at all aside form the goofy Where's Trent segment. Full report here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/nxt-9122012-review.html


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

How long as one of the Uso's had that sleeve?

Is that supposed to be a cilice that Cameron wears on his left thigh?

McGillacutty vs Kidd just shows you how behind the rest of the NXT roster is when Kidd/McG look so much crisper, smoother and more impactful and are enhancement guys on the main roster. 

Why can't Kidd fight an NXT guy and McGillacutty fight an NXT guy? They've fought each other over a half dozen times now on NXT(new and old).


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

cant wait for trent
cant wait to see what happends next with ohno and ascension
big e langston is pretty sweet as well


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Great show this week. Watched it from start to finish and didn't touch the remote once. Ascension/Uso's is one of the better feuds in WWE atm. They all have great chemistry together and I love how different they are yet how well they seem to mesh together. Big E Langston was badass. That was awesome lol. He's a big guy but there's something different about him. He was well over with the fans too. Poor Chad Baxter. KO's sparring session should be interesting. Can't wait to see that and I'm loving KO/Steamboats as a feud. I didn't know this Rick Victor guy but I know him now lol. I love how we don't always get to see the champ wrestle. It should feel special when we see him and it will. I like to believe that Dusty saying 'we don't just throw around title shots down here' is a little shot at the illogical retardedness that is the Raw/SD title scenes lol. Kidd/McGillicutty was a nice match with the latter progressing to face Rollins. I look forward to that. The title feels like a huge deal right now and I really hope they keep it that way.

Great show, really looking forward to next week.


----------



## truk83

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The "Where's Trent?" vignette was awesome. This is exactly what the WWE needs more of, quality entertainment in short burst like that vignette. It was hilarious, and yet told a short story. I am actually awaiting his return now because his vignette incorporated some truth, and that was nice.


----------



## Steve.

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I've been quite high on Langston for a while now but after his performance on NXT this week I'm officially a mark for him  the crowd were really in to him too which made his part of the show even better. Loving the 5 count gimmick he has now, reminds me somewhat of the "Better than U-Topia" storyline in one of the WWE games.


----------



## GunFactor007

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anyone catch what was the chant the fans did everytime McGillicutty did a strike?


----------



## BehindYou

Rick Viktor is awesome in a solid midcard for life way


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

:mark: Trent returning next week!


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



BehindYou said:


> Rick Viktor is awesome in a solid midcard for life way


Only if that still makes him better than Seth Rollins.


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anyone know when Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins vs Kassius Ohno match is going to air? They filmed it last night, meant to be up there with the best wwe matches of the year. it started as just Cody vs Seth then Ohnio interfered and the match became a tipple threat.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



11rob2k said:


> Anyone know when Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins vs Kassius Ohno match is going to air? They filmed it last night, meant to be up there with the best wwe matches of the year. it started as just Cody vs Seth then Ohnio interfered and the match became a tipple threat.


I think that was just a house show/live event and wasn't a taping.


----------



## BehindYou

TheSupremeForce said:


> Only if that still makes him better than Seth Rollins.


 Yeah by solid midcard for life I mean like a Christian level talent...someone who gets tv time & a good amount of IC/US title reigns. 
Seth Rollins isn't that good imo


----------



## 11rob2k

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think that was just a house show/live event and wasn't a taping.


I hope to god you are wrong and this will be shown on nxt at some point.

Edit, Found the match well worth watching its a great match, one of the best from wwe all year.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

So I haven't really watched much NXT since the title tournament, finally got round to seeing this week though. Seems to be a lot more focus on storyline which is nice. Seeing Rick Victor on NXT is good too since I always liked him in FCW.

Ascension/Usos was alright, seems like they've been feuding for a bit which is nice.
Really digging Big E's new gimmick, bit more than just generic squash.
Seeing Sandow was a surprise, but admittedly a nice one.
McGillicuty/Kidd was fun as usual but maybe a bit overdone. McGillicuty/Rollins could be good though.

Also thought Kassius Ohno's promo was better than some of his other WWE stuff, so if he's getting back into his groove then cool. Has his ring work gone up similarly or is he still really average?


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Absolutely fantastic show this week! In one hour, it made up for the horrible RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Anyone got a good place to watch NXT?


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

NXT 9/19/2012

Good show. Three out of the five matches were good with Curtis/Barreta being a great match. 

Full report with pics, quotes and gif's here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/nxt-2192012-review.html


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Leo Kruger's promo was epic.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Is Leo Kruger's new gimmick supposed to be a retarded homosexual? That must have been the weirdest thing I've ever seen. The delivery was terrible and the laughing was just too weird for me. I have no doubts that when he wrestles he's just going to wrestle the same way he usually does anyway, so what's the point of this weird gimmick?


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Is Leo Kruger's new gimmick supposed to be a retarded homosexual? That must have been the weirdest thing I've ever seen. The delivery was terrible and the laughing was just too weird for me. I have no doubts that when he wrestles he's just going to wrestle the same way he usually does anyway, so what's the point of this weird gimmick?


He now wears cool attire instead of lame trunks *_*

He's supossed to be a hunter. Bad gimmick? Maybe, I don't know. But better than being a generic gimmickless guy, YES.

Although I understand your point. I expected a more seriously menacing promos from a "Kraven" character.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



THANOS said:


> Is Leo Kruger's new gimmick supposed to be a retarded homosexual? That must have been the weirdest thing I've ever seen. The delivery was terrible and the laughing was just too weird for me. I have no doubts that when he wrestles he's just going to wrestle the same way he usually does anyway, so what's the point of this weird gimmick?


You really go over board to bury any other talent then Ohno in your posts so far we know kruger's new gimmick involves him being a hunter now judging by the promo and what he said his character is basically a hunter who has himself become a animal as seen in his mannerisms and is coming for a new hunt at NXT.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

The ending of the main event was typical babyface hulking up, anticlimactic garbage, but Rick Victor looked good. 
Good wrestling for the most part this week, even if Ohno was back to being dull. Great to see Trent again, and Curtis surprises me with his athleticism more and more. 
McGillicutty made me laugh.

Kruger now reminds me of a Disney villain, which could be good or bad. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

I enjoyed the promo it certainly makes me interested to see where they go with him. Thing is he already wrestled with his new gimmick a few weeks back.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



TheWFEffect said:


> You really go over board to bury any other talent then Ohno in your posts so far we know kruger's new gimmick involves him being a hunter now judging by the promo and what he said his character is basically a hunter who has himself become a animal as seen in his mannerisms and is coming for a new hunt at NXT.


That I do not do. I actually expressed my enjoyment with his last vignette as the new Monty Brown esq. "Alpha Male" of the jungle gimmick. If the newest vignette followed that way instead of being downright ridiculous I would like it, but sadly it wasn't. I understand he did a "licking the chops" type of gesture in there which would fit with said gimmick, but the whole production of it and terrible execution was almost unbearable.

Kassius Ohno may have seemed very generic and unmotivated since coming to NXT but Ikve seen him be impressive and amazing in the past so I know it's there, as I'm not one of those "what have you done for me lately" type of fans. Leo Kruger has never really impressed me since I first caught wind of him so his body of work as a whole does not click with me the same that a Chris Hero's does.


----------



## BehindYou

Johnny Curtis is impressive.
Connor o Brian really needs to expand his moveset with some nice power moves to match his physique.
Liked the Kruger promo though it was a bit much at points


----------



## x78

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

O'Brien needs to shave, he was back to looking like rat boy again this week and it really took away from his aura.


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



WeAreTheFallen said:


> Anyone got a good place to watch NXT?


You have to download it unfortunately. It's challenging to watch it through youtube or dailymotion and it's not on tv.


----------



## Zankman Jack

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



rzombie1988 said:


> You have to download it unfortunately. It's challenging to watch it through youtube or dailymotion and it's not on tv.


What?

Don't lie to him.

I watch NXT and every other piece of WWE programming, easy... Via YouTube and Dailymotion and even other places if necessary.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Paige/Fox was a cracking match. Regal's commentary is just win and yes, Fox does have an incredible bridge lol. 

Great show once again this week. NXT still my favorite WWE show right now. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*

Caught NXT for the first time since I checked out the debut episode of the re-vamped series.

Paige/Fox was probably the best match of Fox's career. Fox's execution is sloppy but she has a better idea of how to work a match since being taken of the main shows. Paige was also very impressive and she is probably one of the better female workers on roster right now.

I really thought the first part of the main event was very good with Rick Victor using classic old-school heel tactics such as stalling to lure Rollins into his grasp. Rollins really soiled the match by having a abysmal comeback but I thought his finisher was pretty awesome.


----------



## hadoboy

*Re: Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion Thread*



Cactus said:


> Caught NXT for the first time since I checked out the debut episode of the re-vamped series.
> 
> *Paige/Fox was probably the best match of Fox's career. Fox's execution is sloppy but she has a better idea of how to work a match since being taken of the main shows. Paige was also very impressive and she is probably one of the better female workers on roster right now.
> *
> I really thought the first part of the main event was very good with Rick Victor using classic old-school heel tactics such as stalling to lure Rollins into his grasp. Rollins really soiled the match by having a abysmal comeback but I thought his finisher was pretty awesome.


To be honest I have to agree, she wrestled that match really awesome. I don't see her that sloppy, not like Kelly Kelly, Eve & Layla, but whatever.

Does anyone know the matches that are taking place on this week's NXT?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

OhNo snapped. Got good vibes off of Ohno in the ME. (Y) Honestly the first time I heard Paige talk, LOL her accent is nice.


----------



## NeyNey

> Paige/Fox was a cracking match. Regal's commentary is just win and yes, Fox does have an incredible bridge lol.


Yep, that was awesome! Regal is so epic at commentary. Always a pleasure to listen to him.  (...and the only reason I watched Saturday Morning Slam. :B)


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 9/26/2012 Review

Good show this week. All 4 matches were interesting, no time was wasted and there was no stupid stuff. Ohno really looked good this week as did Ryback.

Full report here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/wwe-nxt-9262012-review.html


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Is Ohno's gimmick the same as the gimmick peeps were complaining about when he was in the old NXT. And if not, what exactly is his gimmick atm. The dude also seems pretty tall.


----------



## RiverFenix

The other guy Ryback squashed was French wrestler Lucas Di Leo who's NXT name sounded like Remy Dorion.


----------



## NeyNey

> Good show this week. All 4 matches were interesting, no time was wasted and there was no stupid stuff. Ohno really looked good this week as did Ryback.


Yes, I enjoyed all matches, too. 

Mc vs. Bo was nice.
And I loved to see Paige talk a little. 

Jake Carter looks like a mix between Miz and Slater, I don't like him atm. His Entrance was terrible. 
Leo Kruger was nice, just like the match.

Ryback match was okay and Ohno vs. Steamboat great. (Y)


----------



## JoseBxNYC

What exactly is Leo Kruger's new gimmick? To be honest I liked the old Kruger just fine.


----------



## EmoKidTV

An African hunter who became an animal himself .


----------



## americanoutlaw

so when will this week NXT be up?


----------



## EmoKidTV

^Downloading it from XWT right now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

EmoKidTV said:


> An African hunter who became an animal himself .


So he's basically like Kraven The Hunter


----------



## EmoKidTV

IDK , not a SpiderMan fan..


----------



## Asenath

JoseBxNYC said:


> So he's basically like Kraven The Hunter


Basically, yes. He makes it work, though. I wish they'd given his opponent a gimmick. He's a cutie, but kind of bland.


----------



## NeyNey

This Nxt was very good. ^^

The beginning with that short "Backstage"-Segment was nice. 
And I liked the match between Steamboat and McIntyre. Ohnos look when Steamboat lost was great! :agree:

I usually don't like big muscle guys because they often don't have any character
But Big E. Langston kind of get my attention. Let's see to what that leads to.

And I _enjoyed_ the "conversation" between Rollins and McGillicutty! (Y)

The Ascension watching awkwardly out of that window were *HILARIOUS*. xDDD

YEAH THE WON!!! (rock)


----------



## Smoogle

steamboat looks like Brandon Lee to bad he can't bootleg that crow gimmick because sting took it lol


----------



## Asenath

Only because no one loved Sting enough to tell him "Friends don't let friends dress like The Crow."


----------



## TheSupremeForce

Did they put the NXT Title on Seth Rollins because he makes everyone around him sound like the Rock on a microphone by comparison?


----------



## Killmonger

TheSupremeForce said:


> Did they put the NXT Title on Seth Rollins because he makes everyone around him sound like the Rock on a microphone by comparison?


You mean he's so bad that everyone in comparison looks that much better? Could be.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rollins is awful on the mic. It doesn't help that he sounds like a teenager.


----------



## rzombie1988

Good show this week. They pushed Ohno/Steamboat, Langston looked good and we finally learned more about the Ascension. Full report with pics/gif's/quotes here:

http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/wwe-nxt-1032012-review.html


----------



## TheSupremeForce

RiZE said:


> You mean he's so bad that everyone in comparison looks that much better? Could be.


That's what I meant. In one show, he made McGillicutty (who has improved, but not THAT much), Kidd, and Gabriel all seem competent with a microphone. That's rather impressive, in an embarrassing way.


----------



## NeyNey

Edit bla


----------



## Killmonger

TheSupremeForce said:


> That's what I meant. In one show, he made McGillicutty (who has improved, but not THAT much), Kidd, and Gabriel all seem competent with a microphone. That's rather impressive, in an embarrassing way.


Oh, I agree.

I just finished it and McGillicutty is actually decent now. He is like Austin or Rock compared to Rollins. Kidd and Gabriel did a good job too. The Ascension showing up was a nice touch.


----------



## americanoutlaw

too bad no one has put this week nxt on youtube yet


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

americanoutlaw said:


> too bad no one has put this week nxt on youtube yet


I just watched it from youtube a couple of hours ago.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

americanoutlaw said:


> too bad no one has put this week nxt on youtube yet


YouTube will just keep taking it down. You need to find a better source.


----------



## Bubz

Been watching some stuff from the last month or so from NXT. Ohno is by far the best thing on the show, he's just so good in his role. I knew once Hero got into his zone he'd bring it and he has been. The way they're pushing him as a KO machine I'd be surprised if he isn't one of the first guys on the main roster.


----------



## the fox

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/kassius-ohno-photos

there are other nxt stars photos
is this a new added photos?
maybe nxt will start showing soon inside the US?


----------



## x78

TheSupremeForce said:


> That's what I meant. In one show, he made McGillicutty (who has improved, but not THAT much), Kidd, and Gabriel all seem competent with a microphone. That's rather impressive, in an embarrassing way.


Really? I thought Rollins outshone McGillicutty on the mic, which is what he was booked to do but still.

I enjoyed the tag-team main event, both those teams should be regulars on the main roster although I still think that Gabriel & Kidd need some sort of gimmick/hook and a name to get them over.


----------



## RatedRkoBen

I think you might have to search it in dailymotion instead, youtube keeps removing them


----------



## RatedRkoBen

After watching the past few episodes of NXT, I noticed that Jake Carter is now a single wrestler and that Corey Graves has been removed from the opening of the show, does anyone know if Corey Graves has been released?


----------



## BehindYou

Big E seems to be getting pretty over in the NXT arena.... I think this showcases that big dudes with high impact finishers will always get over with casuals.


----------



## x78

RatedRkoBen said:


> After watching the past few episodes of NXT, I noticed that Jake Carter is now a single wrestler and that Corey Graves has been removed from the opening of the show, does anyone know if Corey Graves has been released?


He's still listed on the roster page, apparently he has been teaming with Judas Devlin at house shows.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

x78 said:


> Really? I thought Rollins outshone McGillicutty on the mic, which is what he was booked to do but still.
> 
> I enjoyed the tag-team main event, both those teams should be regulars on the main roster although I still think that Gabriel & Kidd need some sort of gimmick/hook and a name to get them over.


I just don't see Rollins having any direction whatsoever, so he just cherry picks buzz-lines from wherever he can find them. "You don't respect me? I don't think you respect me." That sort of thing. His gimmick is basically Happy-to-Be-There-Champion. 

Also, his voice simply annoys me to no end, and I don't find his delivery any better.


----------



## x78

TheSupremeForce said:


> I just don't see Rollins having any direction whatsoever, so he just cherry picks buzz-lines from wherever he can find them. "You don't respect me? I don't think you respect me." That sort of thing. His gimmick is basically Happy-to-Be-There-Champion.
> 
> Also, his voice simply annoys me to no end, and I don't find his delivery any better.


I can't argue with any of that, but I feel like his promo style can get people behind him and sell feuds which is really all that is necessary for someone like that. Rollins is over as hell in the NXT Arena and the segment with McGillicutty ended with the fans chanting his name, which isn't something that would happen with a truly terrible mic worker especially after McGillicutty no-sold him earlier on. 

I don't personally like Rollins' promos, but I'm not expecting him to be another Ambrose or Punk. As long as he can get himself over and sell matches and feuds, that's fine by me.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

Rollins has the sort of look that some fans get behind. He also has the advantage of being a strongly booked face (arguably the most strongly booked face in FCW/NXT going back for a year plus), which helps with someone's overness. Look at Ryback, for example. People chant with him all the time, and he doesn't even cut promos. 

Don't get me wrong. I don't actually dislike Rollins. I just don't think he's "all that" like some people do. His ring work can be quite good, so he has that going for him. He works well with McGillicutty in the ring, which I find more important than promo skills anyway.


----------



## truk83

TheSupremeForce said:


> Rollins has the sort of look that some fans get behind. He also has the advantage of being a strongly booked face (arguably the most strongly booked face in FCW/NXT going back for a year plus), which helps with someone's overness. Look at Ryback, for example. People chant with him all the time, and he doesn't even cut promos.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I don't actually dislike Rollins. I just don't think he's "all that" like some people do. His ring work can be quite good, so he has that going for him. He works well with McGillicutty in the ring, which I find more important than promo skills anyway.


I certainly don't think he is "all that" as you put it, but I do think he is the ideal person to build NXT around. Fans do love to get behind this man, and I think he has way more upside than a Jeff Hardy as well. Rollins is an all around solid worker. His mic skills aren't great, but over time I think that is something that will improve. He has the charisma that others like Shelton, or Morrison just lacked. There is a presence with Seth. He has the passion for the business, and you can see it in practically all of his work.

He will certainly be a breath of fresh air once he debuts on the main roster, and I wouldn't be surprised to see him after WM. They will need to figure out who to build the show around, and my guess would be Richie Steamboat, it's his time to lead NXT, and I would even throw Bo Dallas down the line as a possible "face" of the NXT show after Steamboat. Rollins has done well as a champion, and I actually enjoy his matches. NXT in general has been very nostalgic in some ways.


----------



## Asenath

Just got a chance to watch this week's NXT. Can we talk about how Richie Steamboat desperately needs a clearly defined character? I really enjoyed his match with Drew McIntyre, and the feud with Kassius Ohno is a step in the right direction - my attention is definitely piqued. But I have a very clear idea of the kind of man KO is playing and no idea about who Little Ricky is, besides being a "I want my dad to be proud of me" guy like the rare appearances of Face!Cody. 

Also, Aiden English is an excellent WCW-style jobber - in the proud tradition of guys like Disco Inferno and Norman Smiley. He really knows how to perform being a hapless victim of whichever monster he's sacrificed to each week. He can stay.


----------



## Asenath

Also, why do I want to call Seth Rollins "Punk, Jr."?


----------



## Hypno

NXT was the better show between all the WWE shows this week. I'm going to guess this is the norm.


----------



## Asenath

Basically, yeah.


----------



## x78

Apex said:


> NXT was the better show between all the WWE shows this week. I'm going to guess this is the norm.


Since the start of the year pretty much. FCW in March/April was a sight to behold with all the current stars plus Sandow, Cesaro, Ambrose & Wyatt appearing regularly.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

Asenath said:


> Also, why do I want to call Seth Rollins "Punk, Jr."?


He reminds me a lot more of someone like Jeff Hardy.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

where can i watch the new episode


----------



## Asenath

THA_WRESTER said:


> where can i watch the new episode


It's up on Hulu.


----------



## Interceptor88

Phantomdreamer said:


> He reminds me a lot more of someone like Jeff Hardy.


 Jeff Hardy had a more unique look with the cargo pants, the armbands, etc. Rollins in the other hand is a debuting CM Punk.


----------



## Starbuck

Just got done watching last weeks show. Every week I come in here and can't gush enough about how much I enjoyed it lol. Drew/Steamboat was a great match. Langston/English was fun. He's getting OVER is Lnagston. Ascension are impressive as always. I truly believe they can build the tag division around these guys. The Ohno/Steamboat feud is awesome and I look forward to what's going to happen next every week. I hope they eventually get a NODQ match or something along those lines because it would own if you ask me. Rollins/McGillicutty promo was simple but effective. I'm really looking forward to their match next week and to top it all off we got Punk making an appearance too. Looks like we're set for a cracking show. Once again NXT proves that it is the best WWE show out there atm.


----------



## ToddTheBod

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Rollins is awful on the mic. It doesn't help that he sounds like a teenager.


Yeah, I really don't dig him as of yet. He's young though and has a decently high ceiling considering he's pretty athletic.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Great show this week! A very impressive main event and I thoroughly enjoyed the undercard. I also marked for the Rollins/Punk promo. What a great site to see. 

I think the one hour is somewhat of a blessing in disguise. Less is more. I can sit down and watch NXT in its entirety without hesitation. RAW on the other hand... 

Does anyone think NXT will become a bigger entity than even WWE might imagine? The way it's going now, it will be one of the most important backbones of the company.

I'd be flabbergasted if they dropped the show in the future. Hopefully we see it for generations to come.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Asenath said:


> It's up on Hulu.


for free??


----------



## Honey Bucket

New episode:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu...0th-october-2012-10-10-12_sport?search_algo=2


----------



## NeyNey

This episode was so wonderful! 

I think I was excited about all matches. 
Bo Dallas vs. Johnny Curtis was nice, I like Dallas more and more. 

And I was really hyped when I saw the Tag Team Match with Audrey/Paige vs. Kaitlyn/Foxx! :mark: 
That was really awesome. Especially the crowd. It's so beautiful to see, how they going crazy about a Diva Match. ^^ 
And I gotta say, Audrey impressed me. 
I really like Paige, but these "We want Paige" chants when Audrey started to fight, were a bit unnecessary. 
And _HURRAY_ for Audrey/Paige win! 

Rollins/Punk Promo was nice. 
Leo Kruger is awesome! I was laughing so hard when I saw that bush of hair on the ring! :lmao
Also, Regal was great. "I told you before, he's mental." xD
The only thing I don't like about Kruger is his accent. But I can live with that. 

McGillicutty Promo was good. Finally someone who doesn't join this _"IT'S ALL ABOUT RESPECT! I WANT RESPECT! YOU HAVE TO EARN RESPECT!"_ Club.  

And I loved the Nxt titel match. Rollins and McGillicutty were both awesome, McGillicuttys flourishing in his role with his screams and his anger almost made me stand up and giving him standing ovations. xD (Y)

The only thing I didn't like: NO ASCENSIONS! ;( :B


----------



## truk83

I thought the best part of the show was Joe Hennig claiming that he was coming after the WWE title once he finishes off Seth Rollins. That is just fucking hilarious. I guess anything can still happen in the WWE.


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 10/10/2012

Overall thoughts: Good show. The divas match was good, Leo Kruger was interesting and the main event was very good. The commentary was great and overall this was a nicely presented show. It's worth a look but nothing too must see. 

I reviewed this in my blog in my signature with pics/quotes/gif's.


----------



## THANOS

NXT was great yet again except leo kruger's terrible promo. Man I try to give that guy a chance but he's just too fucking weird for me. That voice he uses is the most annoying thing I've ever heard.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Anyone else find it funny when Rollins said "respect" the exact way Punk has been saying it lately. Just something I picked up on

Show itself was good, rather short opening match, good divas match, and the main event was top-notch. It was nice to see Punk but it also felt weird because it was outdated. Punk's haircut and shaking Jim Ross's hand, plus still acting somewhat like a face. Things like that can't be helped though when it's taped so far in advance. Perhaps an issue they may need to address.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

Is it my imagination or was Rollins' entrance less moshy and more Jeff Hardy (from a movements, particularly of the arms)? Between that and his "respect" spiel, I'm picturing him trying to be both guys. Imagine the self-loathing!


----------



## BaraaTZK92

The NXT title match was awesome, a really great wrestling match.

Its was also great to see CM Punk on the show, I just hope that one day we can see Punk and Seth form a tag team.


----------



## BehindYou

The crowd had so much less interest in the 1st match than they did the divas match... Bo is awful


----------



## BaraaTZK92

BehindYou said:


> The crowd had so much less interest in the 1st match than they did the divas match... Bo is awful


No, he isn't.
imo Bo is a great talent for a 22 years old, Curtis on the hand is absolutely awful...


----------



## x78

McGillicutty is hopeless, he botched so many times in his short interview segment and his McIntyre-like overacting during the main event didn't really go over at all. The match itself was ok but I wasn't really invested in it.

Dallas is horrible too, being young is no excuse for lacking everything required to be a professional wrestler. I couldn't help but think during the match that Dallas should be a heel because I literally cannot see anything to like about him.


----------



## TN Punk

Did they show the match where Big E Langston did his finisher like 5 times because the crowd kept chanting for him to do it again? It was against a white wrestler with a jobber entrance. I can't remember his name for a damn thing right now.


----------



## x78

TN Punk said:


> Did they show the match where Big E Langston did his finisher like 5 times because the crowd kept chanting for him to do it again? It was against a white wrestler with a jobber entrance. I can't remember his name for a damn thing right now.


That was last week.


----------



## Hypno

Leo Kruger reminds me of what would happen if Foley and Nash had a child, that was mildly retarded.
I liked everything about him though, except that promo at the end. The fuck was that?

Aside from that one small thing, it was a great show.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kruger should go back to the sleeper. It sucked for his old bland character, but it would fit his hunter gimmick. I'd have him pounce on random wrestlers and put them to sleep and talk about how Kruger was so good a poacher that hunting with a weapon became boring so he started hunting with only his bare hands, using the sleeper to take down the animals.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

I miss the sleeper.


----------



## SOSheamus

Kruger should use the gore. What he's using now sucks ass.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

SOSheamus said:


> Kruger should use the gore. What he's using now sucks ass.


Isn't that basically (or entirely) the same move that Curt Hawkins was using for a while? I didn't think it was terrible, but both times I've seen it used, I felt the guy's previous/other finisher was much better. Fortunately, Hawkins went back to the elbow.


----------



## Asenath

Finally saw last week's episode. 

Could they have played that CM Punk as proud papa, Rollins as Punk Jr. thing any harder? I speculate we'll see Rollins as a Punk protege, sooner than later. Which would be a shame because he's developed so nicely from a spot monkey - but he still needs more time to cook. There will be a storytelling wrestler made out of him, one way or another.

Also, DAMN. Why can't we get a Women's match like THAT on Raw? William Regal was bouncing out of his chair calling the various holds and throws. I was bouncing out of my chair to see them! Even Alicia Fox, Botchamania's First Lady, looked competent. 

I don't know what they're doing to Leo Kruger, but all the callbacks to poaching and colonialism in Africa and what not give me the ~uncomfortables. Also, LOL at that hair close up. I have hair like that, and that just looks like the leavings in my brush after I work on it in the morning. He did not yank that.


----------



## the frenchise

Just saw this week's nxt. Nothing special, but Regal is really putting the wrestlers over and that's great.

I just realize that there is a big big problem with nxt gimmicks. Some of them are completely over the top (Ascension, kruger, wyatt) and some of them are completely inexistant (Steamboat, dallas, carter) Not really a good balance.
The only good gimmicks for a rookie show are Rollins, Usos, Langston and Ohno.

Speaking of Ohno, i just don't understand why he has not taken some muscles yet. I'm not a fan of big men, not at all, but i'm a ohno fan. And i don't see him on the main roster with this terrible shape.


----------



## KO Lariat

the frenchise said:


> Just saw this week's nxt. Nothing special, but Regal is really putting the wrestlers over and that's great.
> 
> I just realize that there is a big big problem with nxt gimmicks. Some of them are completely over the top (Ascension, kruger, wyatt) and some of them are completely inexistant (Steamboat, dallas, carter) Not really a good balance.
> The only good gimmicks for a rookie show are Rollins, Usos, Langston and Ohno.
> 
> Speaking of Ohno, i just don't understand why he has not taken some muscles yet. I'm not a fan of big men, not at all, but i'm a ohno fan. And i don't see him on the main roster with this terrible shape.


It sucks but that's the best shape he can get into. Kassius has really bad genetics


----------



## RiverFenix

KO Lariat said:


> It sucks but that's the best shape he can get into. Kassius has really bad genetics


To a degree maybe. But I'd also bet he doesn't work out or eat nearly as clean as Antonio Cesaro does, for one example.


----------



## Interceptor88

the frenchise said:


> I just realize that there is a big big problem with nxt gimmicks. Some of them are completely over the top (Ascension, kruger, wyatt) and some of them are completely inexistant (Steamboat, dallas, carter) Not really a good balance.
> The only good gimmicks for a rookie show are Rollins, Usos, Langston and Ohno.


As a fan of Undertaker, Mankind, Kane, Hurricane and Goldust, I don't see the problem of The Ascension, Kruger and Wyatt.


----------



## THANOS

KO Lariat said:


> It sucks but that's the best shape he can get into. Kassius has really bad genetics


Nah man it's just laziness. Bad genetics can be overcome with hard work. Look at Cody Rhodes for proof of that. I've heard Chris Hero, on Colt Cabana's PADCast lol, once state that he hates going to the gym and rather do stamina and balance work.

So Ohno can get bigger he probably just doesn't want to which is a damn shame because of the machine's opinion on matters like that.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Well, look at Jeff Hardy and CM Punk.


----------



## KO Lariat

THANOS said:


> Nah man it's just laziness. Bad genetics can be overcome with hard work. Look at Cody Rhodes for proof of that. I've heard Chris Hero, on Colt Cabana's PADCast lol, once state that he hates going to the gym and rather do stamina and balance work.
> 
> So Ohno can get bigger he probably just doesn't want to which is a damn shame because of the machine's opinion on matters like that.


I don't remember Chris saying that at all PADcast. Maybe I'm just drawing a blank but. I'm just repeating from what I heard from a wrestler I know he's been around for years. Longer than hero and he knows hero he told me that. Also told me a little thing about the rock and why he was wearing the track suit for that one year


----------



## THANOS

RevolverSnake said:


> Well, look at Jeff Hardy and CM Punk.


Yes and Ohno is now 32, do you think he can afford to wait the 6+ years that each Hardy and Punk had to wait to get that proper main event push? The fact is he shouldn't have to, and if he broke his ass every day in that gym he wouldn't. Yes, eventually the cream rises to the top but when Ohno is in his late 30s I doubt WWE will start pushing him then seeing as they didn't with both MVP and R-Truth.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

THANOS said:


> Yes and Ohno is now 32, do you think he can afford to wait the 6+ years that each Hardy and Punk had to wait to get that proper main event push? The fact is he shouldn't have to, and if he broke his ass every day in that gym he wouldn't. Yes, eventually the cream rises to the top but when Ohno is in his late 30s I doubt WWE will start pushing him then seeing as they didn't with both MVP and R-Truth.


Okay, I see where you're coming from. Butto be honest I don't think even his he bulks up he would get a proper main event chance.

Regarding MVP: if he wouldn't have get himself fired I'm quite sure he would already be atleast one time world champion.


----------



## ToddTheBod

I don't see a problem with Wyatt, Kruger or The Acension. I really liked Wyatt as Husky as well.

I find Rollins pretty dull. The jury is still out on how I feel about Ohno. I think I like him. He's far too old to be the future though.

But the gimmickless guys, from a character standpoint, it's always hard to like them.


----------



## truk83

Ohno's got a good decade in him still. When you keep in shape, and don't abuse your body it's easier to last longer. I could care less about Ohno's physique, and I don't think it will bring him down. He is main event material, and that's about it.


----------



## TheSupremeForce

the frenchise said:


> Just saw this week's nxt. Nothing special, but Regal is really putting the wrestlers over and that's great.
> 
> I just realize that there is a big big problem with nxt gimmicks. Some of them are completely over the top (Ascension, kruger, wyatt) and some of them are completely inexistant (Steamboat, dallas, carter) Not really a good balance.
> The only good gimmicks for a rookie show are Rollins, Usos, Langston and Ohno.
> 
> Speaking of Ohno, i just don't understand why he has not taken some muscles yet. I'm not a fan of big men, not at all, but i'm a ohno fan. And i don't see him on the main roster with this terrible shape.


This list doesn't even make sense. Rollins, the Usos and Ohno have "good gimmicks" on what level? They fall into the same category as Steamboat, Dallas, and Carter (not that Carter's had a chance to do/show anything on NXT). I'm not even trying to insult them, but it seems like you like the guys in the last group, so you upped them a level.


----------



## WrestlingFan 171

I like NXT alot


----------



## WrestlingFan 171

do any of you watch on HULU


----------



## NeyNey

This weeks NXT was okay. ^^
Sandow was awesome, I laughed so hard when 
the crowd was like "YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK!" 
and Sandow just said calmly:










:lmao

Also, THE ASCENSION! :mark:
And Regal with passion, like always.



> do any of you watch on HULU


I would but you can't watch Hulu-Vids in Germany. 
So I watch it in a Stream.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's show in my blog in my signature below with pics/gifs/quotes. I wasn't a fan of this. The Barreta match was the only decent match I thought. There seemed to be no build to really anything here and it felt like a house show. I found it to be a waste of one hour and maybe my least favorite NXT yet.


----------



## americanoutlaw

so when is nxt will air that has bray wyatt and luke haper


----------



## Asenath

WrestlingFan 171 said:


> do any of you watch on HULU


I do.


----------



## the frenchise

TheSupremeForce said:


> This list doesn't even make sense. Rollins, the Usos and Ohno have "good gimmicks" on what level? They fall into the same category as Steamboat, Dallas, and Carter (not that Carter's had a chance to do/show anything on NXT). I'm not even trying to insult them, but it seems like you like the guys in the last group, so you upped them a level.


I admit that "good gimmicks" was a poor choice of words. I wanted to say that in my opinion, their gimmicks work here and would work on wwe main roster. Even if Rollins and Ohno gimmicks have nothing special( a mean guy who wants to ko people and an overexcited champion) i feel there is a huge gap between them and Steamboat and dallas who don't have any gimmick (oh yes son of wwe legend...)

I don't especially like the guys i mentioned (Rollins is pretty bland on interview, ohno has not the shape of a wwe wrestler and Langston hasn't shown me anything in wrestling terms) but i think their gimmick are good for rookies in a rookie show: not too bland and not too crazy.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Loved William Regal this week. "What's going on with Alex Rileys hair? He looks like something out of a Hovis advert" turns to Byron Saxton "you have no idea what I'm talking about do you?"


----------



## truk83

The NXT crowd has slowly been catching on to Kassius Ohno. He was able to get a solid reaction from the crowd on multiple occasions. Awkward 6-man tag, but it still kept the Steamboat/Ohno feud relevant. I can't really dig The Usos just yet.


----------



## Asenath

Is it just me, or was this week's episode _missing_ something?


----------



## BehindYou

I totally agree but I always get this with NXT... It's either awesome or kind of nothing.


----------



## Interceptor88

Asenath said:


> Is it just me, or was this week's episode _missing_ something?


 Too much Steamboat and McGillicutty. Having two gimmickless bland guys "main eventing" the show is such a bad thing.


----------



## dxbender

What was the episode where Rollins won the NXT title? I stopped watching NXT from the episode before that(not cause I wasn't interested, I just kept forgetting to watch it lol)


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 10/24/2012

Features: 
Brodus Clay vs Camacho
Kassius Ohno vs Trent Barreta
Layla and Alicia Fox vs Audrey Marie and Paige
Lincoln Broderick vs Bronson - Double Debut's
Antonio Cesaro on the mic
Heath Slater vs Seth Rollins

This was a decent show with a couple of the matches being good and the Diva's match being the highlight. I gotta say though, NXT is getting stale. Rollins desperately needs a storyline as do alot of other people here. I think they also need to focus on the developmental people instead of bringing in so many lower card main roster guys. Full review in my blog with pics/gifs/quotes.


----------



## EmoKidTV

Just finished watching . Surprised that Bronson isn't that much of a bad worker as I thought he was , and Tyson Kidd isn't a bad talker at all .


----------



## Srdjan99

Kassius Ohno vs Trent Baretta was great


----------



## truk83

I have been saying for weeks that Seth Rollins needs a heel who can work the mic, and give him a feud. Bray Wyatt isn't a bad choice, but it's too early for him right now. I honestly feel like if they aren't going to debut Ambrose on the main shows, then he should be feuding with Seth Rollins over the NXT title. Outside of that I don't have a problem with WWE calling down lower card talent like Mahal, or Clay to come in. I wouldn't mind seeing Alex Riley in NXT as the top heel if Ambrose can't. Riley needs repackaged, and he was a great heel while it lasted. His Varsity Villain gimmick was lame, but he played the heel well. Give him shot a vs Seth Rollins.


----------



## Srdjan99

Or you can turn Rollins heel


----------



## Honey Bucket

Still no Wyatt and Harper? Thought they would've aired that show by now, ah well. Will watch it anyway.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Damn, Bronson looks impressive. Ruthless, totally savage and powerful. Plus, he really DOES look like Charlie Bronson (the lifer) haha.


----------



## Striketeam

Bray Wyatt returns next week! Can't wait.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Bronson reminded me of a mix between Big Show and Ryback. He had some decent offense but nothing to form an opinion of his general ability yet.



Striketeam said:


> Bray Wyatt returns next week! Can't wait.


:mark:


----------



## NeyNey

I marked for Slater and Vickie!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Broderick vs Bronson was interesting. 

The Diva Tag Team match was good. (But I hate Layla more and more, I don't know why.)

Cesaro/Kidd was one of the best things today! 
I laughed so much when Cesaro screamed and used the word _"ZICKENBOCK" _ :lmao:lmao:lmao
Tyson needs def more time on the mic! He's good!

Slater/Rollins/Vickie was funny. :>


> Bray Wyatt returns next week! Can't wait.


(rock)


----------



## Damien

Srdjan99 said:


> Kassius Ohno vs Trent Baretta was great


yeah I really enjoyed that match

Cesaro continues to be awesome and Kidd made it more enjoyable


----------



## the frenchise

I highly enjoyed this week's nxt (last week's sucked big time)

Ohno/baretta and Rollins/slater were great.

Divas tag team was very good. damn paige is over!!

Amazing destroyer performance from Bronson. Good job i hope he can do it to the main roster. Good squash.
Nothing to say about cesaro, this guy is funny and very good as champion right now. i love it. Loved the tyson chant.


----------



## SOSheamus

Really like Bronson. Hope he makes it on the main roster with the whole death wish mma gimmick and not the wierd doctor gimmick he had a while back in FCW. I'd really like to see him alongside Punk and Heyman or even alongside Ambrose as a bad ass enforcer. 

Tyson Kidd showed me that while his mic skills aren't amazing he has some charisma and should be getting a proper push. I think if he got some more mic time, especially combating Cesaro on a main show he might start building a following.

Trent and Ohno was a great match...Trent seriously needs to be highlighted on a main show. Another guy like Kidd that if given a chance could develop a solid following and start competing with guys like Cesaro for the US title. If not, get him in with Hawkins and bring back the dude busters as another tag team.

Paige is seriously hot. Call her up...NOW!


----------



## dxbender

dxbender said:


> What was the episode where Rollins won the NXT title? I stopped watching NXT from the episode before that(not cause I wasn't interested, I just kept forgetting to watch it lol)


Anyone....


----------



## Asenath

According to wikipedia, the August 29th episode. There was a tournament, the final bracket was Rollins v. Mahal.


----------



## TN Punk

SOSheamus said:


> Tyson Kidd showed me that while his mic skills aren't amazing he has some charisma and should be getting a proper push. I think if he got some more mic time, especially combating Cesaro on a main show he might start building a following.


I know NXT is a small sample, but he's really over with the crowd.


----------



## SOSheamus

TN Punk said:


> I know NXT is a small sample, but he's really over with the crowd.


Exactly, no disrespect to Justin Gabriel, but im surprised he is the one getting the push out of him and Kidd. I like Gabriel and feel he is a guy that like Jeff Hardy could be huge whilst not having great mic skills, but Kidd is by far the guy that should be getting the shot IMO. They should have continued his build after MITB because even then he was getting some solid reactions.


----------



## Asenath

Just sat down to watch this week's episode. Why, oh why, are there so many main roster folks on the show as of late? And, also, we should see Dusty more.


----------



## JAY JAY millz

I actually like seeing the lower mid card-opening match guys on NXT, it makes everyone seem credible, Slater getting a chance to showcase what he can do in more than 3 minutes. It kinda takes time away from the VAST roster they already have but its a way for those guys to try new things and see if they can get over


----------



## TheSupremeForce

There are probably several reasons why so many main roster people are appearing on NXT. In the case of divas, it's obvious. They don't have enough "TV ready NXT divas" at the moment. 

The other part of it is probably to protect their NXT guys. Losing to a main roster guy isn't as damaging as losing to another "nobody." At the same time, beating a main roster member "means more" than defeating another "nobody." Also, people who aren't getting any television time on the main roster need to be doing SOMETHING to gain exposure. 

While I get the reasoning, they definitely overdid it last week.


----------



## Heel

Is Wyatt on this week's episode then? :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

Heel said:


> Is Wyatt on this week's episode then? :mark:


Looking at the tapings spoilers I don't think he is. Looks like a vignette/promo announcing his return "next week" on todays show and he'll be back next week.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Yup, no Wyatt this week, so hopefully next. 

As for this week's episode, it was alright. I definitely enjoyed last week's show better.


----------



## EmoKidTV

Consequences and Leakee debuted this week . Pretty good show except Big E's very bad and awkward promo .


----------



## Heel

Bo Dallas is absolutely fucking terrible on the mic. Genuinely one of the least charismatic guys I've ever seen. Awful.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Show this week was kinda meh.

Solid start with Johnny Curtis showing signs of his future Ricky Martin gimmick haha. Usos need to show up on Raw, enough of the repetitive tag matches they already have every week.

Leo Kruger character just isn't doing anything for me. Looks too clean cut and not intense enough to be seen as a menacing guy.

Big E promo was starting to go nowhere until Vickie showed up. Still dig his gimmick though.

Roman Reigns looked like a star. He just has that look. Solid match but nothing too special.

The four way promos all looked awkward I thought, and this continuity issue shows that too many tapings occur on one night. Drew and Mahal fighting each other even though the 3MB have been together for almost a month. So stupid.

The ring announcer is _terrible_, possibly the worst one I've ever heard. I thought it couldn't get any worse than Justin Roberts.

Main event was pretty good, but again, nothing really to write home about.

Next week looks pretty promising. Four way match and of course...Wyatt and Harper! About fucking time!


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 10/31/2012

Features:
*The Usos vs Johnny Curtis & Michael McGillicutty (Curtis debuts a new gimmick)
*Leo Kruger vs Xavier Woods (debut)
*CJ Parker vs Roman Reigns (debut)
*Antonio Cesaro vs Tyson Kidd

I reviewed this show in my blog with pics/gif's/quotes.

It was a decent show. The main event of Tyson Kidd vs Antonio Cesaro III didn't disappoint and we got some new debuts, which I took pics of. Hated that segment though with Drew/Jinder. WWE loves to use the term Bizarro World and that segment definitely took place wthin state lines of Bizarro World. I also thought Roman Reigns sucked.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Someone on here last week said Wyatt would be on. How disappointing that he wasn't.


----------



## NeyNey

Johnny Curtis' entrance and McGillicuttys reaction!!! :lmao Priceless!
*...and The Ascension!!* :mark::lmao

Oh god, the first 9 minutes will satisfy me for weeks! (Y)

Xavier Woods vs. Leo Kruger was nice!  
Big E. is not a bad talker at all. He just needs something with meaning to talk about. ^^ 
Lol and Vickie again? Sweet! <3

Mahal/Gabrial/McIntyre/Dallas Fatal 4? Not bad. Loved those four in the ring. :ryder1

Cj Parker vs. Roman Reigns: Let's see if Regal is right, that "he's gonna be a huge star!"  And [email protected] the little girl celebrating when Reigns won. :lol
Cesaro vs. Kidd: Was good as expected. (Y)



> The ring announcer is terrible


Jepp.


----------



## Asenath

Cesaro v. Kidd was a pleasure to watch. I want these to to feud on the main programming, so I can feel like I haven't wasted my time tuning into Raw/Smackdown.


----------



## truk83

Currently the NXT roster has 50 stars on it, and I'm guessing still has room for more. It's obviously not the greatest roster of all time, but I certainly think they have of a media outlet with the WWE as their source to reach a large audience. I believe the show airs over seas on television? Can anyone clarify this for me. If this is true I would guess that right now the WWE is looking to get the show, and it's stars more International stardom, or recognition should they ever decide that they enough to market to land a show in the United States. At that point I wonder if anyone feels like this show along with TNA can re-create the buzz that WCW, and the WWE had done? All the while Raw, and Smackdown are completely left out of the picture.

Now, I'm not suggesting that ratings would be threw the roof, but something in which you have the NXT show going head to head Thursdays against Impact Zone. Similar to how Nitro, and Raw went at it. Impact would be live like Nitro, while NXT is taped just like Raw used to be. I remember the skits the WWE would air in order to take shots at Nitro, and WCW. The same with Nitro spoiling Raw's main events. That was epic, and I thought it gave both shows more creativity with their stories, and characters. Both shows were trying to out do each other, and let's face it Raw/Smackdown have no competition. Nothing against TNA, or NXT, but I just think if done properly these two shows could ultimately end up being more entertaining than what Raw, or Smackdown has done recently.


----------



## Calzum

truk83 said:


> Currently the NXT roster has 50 stars on it, and I'm guessing still has room for more. It's obviously not the greatest roster of all time, but I certainly think they have of a media outlet with the WWE as their source to reach a large audience. *I believe the show airs over seas on television? Can anyone clarify this for me.* If this is true I would guess that right now the WWE is looking to get the show, and it's stars more International stardom, or recognition should they ever decide that they enough to market to land a show in the United States. At that point I wonder if anyone feels like this show along with TNA can re-create the buzz that WCW, and the WWE had done? All the while Raw, and Smackdown are completely left out of the picture.


In the UK yes, it's on the hour before Raw starts, and throughout the week


----------



## hadoboy

Calzum said:


> In the UK yes, it's on the hour before Raw starts, and throughout the week


It is as well as aired in Australia. I heard NXT was aired on TV in many international countries, just not America.


----------



## sulpice

In singapore, yes. Shown on TV one day after Raw.


----------



## RiverFenix

Wyatt segment sounded better on paper than it was in execution. Bray seems to have also lost his accent and is more hard edged in his speaking - a change not for the better. Luke Harper didn't look that good either.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I loved it personally. He's lost the accent true, but I feel he could've picked it up a notch in the aggressive stakes and that's what he's done. Luke Harper looked solid as well, and I'm glad they've kept him in the wifebeater and jeans. He played his character really well, as if he was being mind controlled by Wyatt on the ramp. The Wyatt Family is finally here!


----------



## Flux

The Corey Graves video package has definitely got me invested in him. Very reminiscent of Punk's ECW promo. Decent show, tbh. Looking forward to Mahal/Rollins and to see where Barreta/Ohno goes.


----------



## americanoutlaw

I think the wyatt Promo was one of the best promo we have seen in sometime


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah, I liked the Corey Grave vignette, one minor tweak could be his accent, which sounds too cookie cutter for my liking but that's a minor gripe. He reminded me alot of Ricky Warwick, the singer of The Almighty.


----------



## NeyNey

I liked the Wyatt promo a lot. 

Anybody else noticed that annoying screaming person when Reigns did his promo? 
God, that *SUCKED*!!! :lol (the screaming person)

The end of with Mahal/Bo Dallas looked really painfull lol. 
How can you even tap out in that position! xD


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah Roman Reigns needs alot of work, that promo was cringeworthy.


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 11/7/2012

Features:
Kassius Ohno vs Trent Barretta
Big E. Langston vs Memo Montenegro (debut of Alberto Del Rio's brother)
Bray Wyatt debuts
Luke Harper aka Brodie Lee (debut) vs Jason Jordan
Jinder Mahal vs Bo Dallas vs Drew McIntyre vs Justin Gabriel

This was a good show overall but not must see. Lots of debuts here which makes for an exciting show and they finally seem to have a clear vision of where they are going. All of the matches here were fine.

Full review with pics/quotes/gifs in my blog.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I'm loving the gimmicks on NXT! Finally good gimmicks are getting their chance to shine. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come. 

Also, fantastic NXT this week.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Not a great show. The Barretta/Ohno match was good. The Big E Langston stuff is alright but goes on too long. Wyatt's promo was not the standard I have come to expect from him, but the whole 'family' thing is a good way to go imo. Main event was terrible tbh. Took the best two workers out at the start.


----------



## x78

Disappointed with Wyatt. He seemed a little off. Harper on the other hand was awesome in his role.


----------



## SOSheamus

americanoutlaw said:


> I think the wyatt Promo was one of the best promo we have seen in sometime


I also thought his promo was awesome...I think if they have had him drop the accent, i didnt even notice until he started talking to "Jason", that it was done intentionally. It seemed like he switched and was talking to Jason like a normal person but the words he was saying made him have a little bit more of a demented twist to his character.

Graves vignette interested me too, interesting to see what they do with him because what he said, in particularly about the women he's "known" subtly gave off the impression to me that he has a dark criminal past perhaps. Seems to have a very edgy character off of one vignette.


----------



## Interceptor88

**** Seth Rollins: Trent Barreta for the NXT Championship. 

The best: Barreta, Corey Graves and Wyatt.

The worse: Bland Dallas, Bland Reigns and Big E.Langston being terrible at the mic. With Ryback in the main roster, what's the point?


----------



## Honey Bucket

SOSheamus said:


> I also thought his promo was awesome...I think if they have had him drop the accent, i didnt even notice until he started talking to "Jason", that it was done intentionally. It seemed like he switched and was talking to Jason like a normal person but the words he was saying made him have a little bit more of a demented twist to his character.


'LOOK DADDY, I GOT MAH WINGS BACK!' That quote put a massive smile on my face.


----------



## Kratosx23

I had to look at NXT just because of Wyatt being back, his promo was great. A little all over the place, with him switching into his "normal" voice, but great nonetheless. I just love the way this guy talks.

"Let me be your breath, ahahahaha, and then together, together we will climb this rotten mountain, and we will stand atop the walls of Valhalla, and we will peer down at them fools, ahahahaha, we will peer down at those fools, and we will watch them as they turn to ash, and we will simply fly away".










I'm drinking. 

I love how he cuts promos with that awesome theme music playing as well, just another unique touch. Why is he on NXT? He and Ambrose should be on Raw and SmackDown, but no, instead we get Brad Maddox and fucking Fandango.


----------



## Heel

Wyatt was awesome, as usual. Not much more you can say about this guy's mic work, he's just phenomenal and as *Tyrion* mentioned, having his creepy music playing in the background adds so much. He just has tremendous presence.

Only other thing of note this week was Corey Graves' hype video. He has a very unique look and I think he could have potential. Interested to see what they do with him.


----------



## the frenchise

NeyNey said:


> I liked the Wyatt promo a lot.
> 
> *Anybody else noticed that annoying screaming person when Reigns did his promo?*
> God, that *SUCKED*!!! :lol (the screaming person)
> 
> The end of with Mahal/Bo Dallas looked really painfull lol.
> How can you even tap out in that position! xD


I did. I confess it amused me a bit! That girl was screaming you suck every 10 seconds...

Crowd was on fire for Langston, and the guy has an ongoing feud with vicky: good for him, he will debut in 2013 after mania i guess.

Bray wyatt is back, and his "son" brodie lee did well. Here's a guy who can deliver a true black hole slam (you hear me batista, barrett)

Kassius ohno is less intimidating than kaithlyn.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this weeks NXT in my blog with pics/gifs/quotes.

Overall thoughts: Nothing great except for Bray Wyatt. Atleast we got some new faces here and they got some storylines going on. I could totally do without Jinder or Bo though.


----------



## RiverFenix

Conor O'Brien going with the almost bald look now looks even more badass. Ascension is really coming together - I get a Eliminators vibe from them over and above their finisher. I wonder if Saturn has taken them under his wing while helping out with training. 

Graves is a scrawny dude - needs to bulk up a bit. He has the look to make the big show though. Announcer botched the Fuller Lock call or should I say miscall. 

No need for the Layla vs Aksana match. 

Crowd is dead for Reigns. He might need some vignette help to get him over. Squashes aren't helping. Fans just don't care. All his posturing and screaming seems too scripted. Chase Donovan is going no where. He's in FCW as a solid jobber hand one has to figure. 

I was hoping there would be a zoom out at the end of the Wyatt promo that would show many more people sitting on the hill listening to him - from the back and unidentifiable - but just hint at future numbers. 

I don't know what the NXT booker sees in Mahal. Easy heel heat gimmick I guess.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Agh, fucking Daily Motion had their NXT videos deleted now. Anywhere else I can get to catch this?


----------



## Deebow

Marty Vibe said:


> Agh, fucking Daily Motion had their NXT videos deleted now. Anywhere else I can get to catch this?


You can pay $7.99 for Hulu Plus. WWE uploads the new episodes every Wednesday(or Maybe Thursday).


----------



## NeyNey

I'm not even finished watchting yet but...

...DUDE!! 
The Ascension are so great.. the tag thing and Camerons headbang to the kicks of O'Brian was so amazing! :lol 
Today they were even more epic than usual. God.. how can you not love them..
I'll continue watching now.

Rest:
Wow, a _"Your hair looks ugly!"_ line... how inventive guys! unk
The first thing I noticed on the Graves vs. Gray match: 
_"YOU SUCK!!!!"_-lady again.  
Fuck off you piece of... poo. Somebody should've started a "SHUT THE FUCK UP!" chant. Or "SUPERDRAGON!" 
Match was okay as far as I remember but I got to admit I was distracted most of the time.
I should stop paying attention to that. 

When Big E. came to the mic I was hoping they gave him something good to speak about. They didn't. 
All hope was gone when he started _"Five Five Five"_ as a _"Feed me more"_ copy. 
It's a shame because I think he could be a good powerful speaker. 

Aksanas punches on the match were awful. I prefer NXT-Divas instead. Such a waste of space man. :/

Wyatt promo: (Y)

Bo Dallas/Mahal was better than expected. Liked it very much.


----------



## Interceptor88

Big E has a very weird facial and head structure. It's like his eyes are too small and his head is too broad and square. 

Corey Graves look and gimmick are really good. His match wasn't anything special though, thypical heelish style tediously punishing his opponent with the aim of winning heat. 

What's Bo Dallas point?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Deebow said:


> You can pay $7.99 for Hulu Plus. WWE uploads the new episodes every Wednesday(or Maybe Thursday).


I'm from England, and even if I was able to get the service, I ain't paying that amount of money per month just to watch NXT (yes, I'm a skinflint).


----------



## BehindYou

Bo Dallas is so bad it hurts. Charisma is something you have or you don't...if someone doesn't than why bother trying to develop them?

I get that the point is that the ascension just mudhole stomp people BUT they are in developmental and should be getting to be better workers and i just don't feel they are. If not, there gimmick will urn it's course. And its a shame cause i think O Bryan really looks like a main eventer


----------



## x78

Wyatt's promo was good this week but his delivery still seemed a little off compared to how it was before, I'm guessing he's still feeling his way back into the role. 

Big E Langston reminds me of something out of WCW with his promo style.


NeyNey said:


> The first thing I noticed on the Graves vs. Gray match:
> _"YOU SUCK!!!!"_-lady again.


She is awful, I remember hearing her screaming in the background of Ambrose's promos on the old FCW.


----------



## Asenath

You know that game from PeeWee's Playhouse, back in the day - where if you said the word of the day, everybody screamed? I feel like on NXT, "respect" has become the new Word of the . . . forever.

This is my side-eye, Bo Dallas. I know you are very sad about missing out on being a Twilight Werewolf in the last movie, but try harder.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

WOAH BRAY WYATT.......wow at this promo


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 11/22/2012

Features:
Alicia Fox vs Paige
Big E. Langston vs Camacho
Bronon vs Nick Rogers
Luke Harper vs Mike Dalton
Kassius Ohno vs Richie Steamboat

Full review with pics/gifs/quotes in my blog.

Overall thoughts: I liked this show. I enjoy Bray Wyatt and Leo Kruger and I also don't mind Langston or Bronson. There was also no Bo Dallas, so that's a plus. A decent show overall that built some things for next time. 

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Damien

DFUSCMAN said:


> WOAH BRAY WYATT.......wow at this promo


:mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Where can I watch this?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Kassius Ohno vs Richie Steamboat was pretty cool. Gonna be pretty interesting when he meets up with Cesaro on the main roster.


----------



## RiverFenix

Paige could be on the main roster today if she still wasn't underage. I liked her old lift ddt better though. 

Big E Langston is a one-tune song, a one trick pony. I could see NXT putting the title on him as he seems to be the most over talent, but he needs to expand in-ring from squashes. I don't know if he'll have a long wwe career though given Henry will tower over him, as will other muscled up bigs like Ezekiel Jackson and Mason Ryan. 

I like Bronson in-ring, but his character/backstory is lacking IMO. I think an ex-con gimmick would work better than an mma streetfighter. Needs to work on his look a bit, better ring gear to look more professional-level. Hoodie and esp the thumbs down pose could be trademarks of his if he ever gets to the wwe and gets over. 

Mike Dalton is the Ziggler of NXT in that he can make anybody look good. Harper looked much better this week, and Wyatt in the rocking chair was a great visual. 

Ohno vs Steamboat was a good match, the cravate-plex was badass. I like how Kassius is being billed as a very smart guy, it's a little different from the "he's demented and just liked to hurt people" heels that NXT seems to have too much of - Kruger, Wyatt/Harper, and Bronson alone on this one episode.


----------



## x78

Harper and Wyatt are so good. Wyatt had his accent back too which makes his character 10x better.

Agree with the above post about Bronson, I was impressed again but he could do with a more fleshed out character.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else catch Wyatt's little Charles Manson line there after Luke Harper's match? I believe Manson said the exact same thing in an interview but in a different way of course "Believe me if i started murdering people, there'd be none of you left" Wyatt said "When i start hurting people, believe me there won't be any of you left".


----------



## ToddTheBod

Now that Seth Rollins is on the main show, what have they been saying about the NXT Championship? Are we going to see another tournament for the title?


----------



## SAMCRO

ToddTheBod said:


> Now that Seth Rollins is on the main show, what have they been saying about the NXT Championship? Are we going to see another tournament for the title?


He'll most likely drop it to someone. I doubt they'd do another tournament again so soon, it'd be too repetitive. I'd like to see Kassius Ohno take it from him.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Just tuning into the November 14th episode. Who the hell is the announce team now and where'd they get these two from?

Is Matt Striker now doing ring announcing or am I just dumb?


----------



## Steve.

I'm seriously starting to dislike the one guy on commentary who uses 'For the win' at the end of nearly every match, stupid catchphrase and a really annoying voice


----------



## Honey Bucket

ToddTheBod said:


> Just tuning into the November 14th episode. Who the hell is the announce team now and where'd they get these two from?
> 
> Is Matt Striker now doing ring announcing or am I just dumb?


He is indeed, and I think he does a much better job than Justin Roberts or Lilian Garcia.


----------



## RiverFenix

Pretty uninspired show this week. Really no reason to watch it. I'll never know how anybody thought Jinder Mahal was the right choice to be the initial top heel - is Full Sail in red neck (and/or) evangelical country where Mahal's "otherness" would mean cheap heat or something?


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this weeks NXT in m blog with pics/gifs/quotes.

Overall thoughts: I didn't like this show. Tons of important people were missing like Wyatt, Big E, Ohno, Steamboat and other less important people like Bronson, Graves, Paige, Harper and Bo were gone as well with no explanation. The announcing was really bad as Tony Phillips doesn't even know what a cross body is and the mirror universe gimmicks of Mahal and Rollins make it hard to have any idea on what in the heck is going on. This was a dumb show and a waste of my time.


----------



## NeyNey

*Why???*
No _Hell no_ vs. _The Ascension_.


----------



## TheWFEffect

God I love NXT best wrestling show every week everything has a meaning and even if there is one filler match its fresh and great and its the only place where storyline continuity exists in WWE this week JOHNNY CURTIS FINALLY GOT HIS TAG TEAM SHOT.


----------



## TempestH

The funny thing is that even though Seth Rollins is a face on NXT, I don't see any lack of continuity in regards to him being a member of The Shield. The Shield's gimmick is meant to be railing against percieved "injustices", and the promo that Rollins cut against Jinder actually addressed an "injustice" of Jinder attacking him. Seth Rollins is a face, but The Shield believes that they are faces.

Although I don't like him as a contender to the NXT Title, I like that Jinder Mahal apparently has his own life and endeavors outside of 3MB (the stable was already established when this episode was taped). Imo, it's better for tag team and stable members retain some sense of their own identity rather than being sucked into a hive mind/bubble.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

NeyNey said:


> *Why???*
> No _Hell no_ vs. _The Ascension_.


so they can give The Ascension a loss??


----------



## NeyNey

Moonlight_drive said:


> so they can give The Ascension a loss??


But... but...


----------



## rockdig1228

I don't know who else caught it, but during the Audrey Marie/Emma match, JR goes "I feel sorry for these women, they don't even have last names." LOL. Good ol' JR...


----------



## x78

Not sure why they seem to be alternating between so many different commentators, backstage interviewers and ring announcers. I was quite happy with Saxton and Regal at commentary, changing things around every time doesn't do anything for the continuity of the show. Does anyone know if Chris Russo is still with the company? He wasn't a great commentator but I thought he did a pretty good job as ring announcer.


----------



## Starbuck

Johnny Curtis >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Eclairal

I hadonly watch Audrey Marie vs Emma because I heard NXT women's wrestler were incredible ... WTF was that match. They had 3 minute and I don't think there was a single move. The only things I can remember are roll-up, Body scissor and a slap


----------



## Mr. I

Eclairal said:


> I hadonly watch Audrey Marie vs Emma because I heard NXT women's wrestler were incredible ... WTF was that match. They had 3 minute and I don't think there was a single move. The only things I can remember are roll-up, Body scissor and a slap


That was Emma's first match on TV, and she's a rookie. Audrey Marie is also very green.

When people say the women's wrestling is much better, they're talking about the likes of Paige, Layla, Alicia Fox, etc having good matches on there.


----------



## Bryan D.

Alicia Fox and Layla matches on NXT are way better than their matches on Raw/Smackdown. They gave them alot of time to show what they value and they also don't have the pressure of being on the main show, Raw.


----------



## SOSheamus

So Rollins tweeted he's heading back to Tamp for Thursdays nxt taping...Are we gonna see a new champ?


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here with pics/gifs/quotes :
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/nxt-1252012-review.html

Overall thoughts: Decent show with a flat ending, but atleast the ending builds to next week. Cesaro was awesome and the highlight of this show. The rest, I could give or take. And where was Big E? 

Shots from the show:


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge

Is it me or has there been way too many squash matches lately on NXT? Last show in particular.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Steve. said:


> I'm seriously starting to dislike the one guy on commentary who uses 'For the win' at the end of nearly every match, stupid catchphrase and a really annoying voice


I hate that guy so much. Even more so because I don't have any alcohol to play a drinking game with whenever he says "for the win!"


----------



## Epididymis

Can't believe this hasn't been talked about yet, but CM Punk and Seth Rollins teamed up to face the Kings of Wrestling (Cesaro/Ohno) in a dark match on Aug. 23. It was the show that CM Punk appeared on. Does anyone have any video of this? Talk about ROH dream match in the WWE.


----------



## BadManDudley

So Jinder wins the title or is Seth only partime on the main stage. Does it mean they will give the belt to who will be coming up soon


----------



## EmoKidTV

They already gave the title to Big E Langston in one of the tapes .


----------



## Shepard

Kruger and Ohno could be fun team. I like them taking people out anyway.

Do you need some sort of great beard to join the Wyatt family? Rowan looked okay in the ring, as much as you can in a squash. Like Wyatt's "follow the buzzards" line. Camacho can't talk for shit, tedious segment with him and Dusty. Looking forward to Big Show smashing in Bo Dallas, the best thing Dallas can do is sell a beating so it'll be the most I enjoy him for a while. Mahal/Rollins was alright, Mahal seems to have improved since I last saw him.


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 12/12/2012

I reviewed the show in my blog with pics/gifs/quotes.
Features:
Paige vs Sasha Banks(debut)
Oliver Grey vs Rowan aka Erick Rowan(debut)
NXT Title - Seth Rollins vs Jinder Mahal

Overall thoughts: Decent show with some really bad commentary and a good promo from Roman Reigns. Reigns' promo was worth checking out and you can probably skip the rest. I hope Tom Phillips goes away ASAP. 

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Hell yeah, The Wyatt Family is growing nicely. Rowan looks more like Charlie Bronson more than Bronson (the wrestler) does! Albeit a ginger version. He also dresses like a binman which I don't think suits him to well. Nevertheless, really wondering where they take this group now.


----------



## Yamada_Taro

Damn Paige screaming just before her finished reminded me of Daffney from TNA. I miss this girl, if only WWE could hire her as Paige's mentor. She dated CM Punk, please Punk help her.


----------



## x78

Never thought I'd mark out for Erick Rowan but that whole segment was so awesome. The Wyatt Family is one of the most sinister things I've seen in WWE, I love the way Bray Wyatt introduces the new members and can't wait for them to debut on the main roster. Imagine a feud between them and Ascension, too bad Cameron had to blow it 

The championship match was pretty good but hopefully this is the last of the 'alternate reality' episodes, it's been really off-putting for the last few weeks.


----------



## RiverFenix

So is Harper a trucker and Rowen a garbageman? Bray is some messiah to working class stiff lost souls? They should have a small guy who could be the Mcdonalds/fast food burger flipper. Hell that could be the role for Corey Graves!!


----------



## cab12345

The Harper family is fantastic. Bray Wyatt is great on the mic and the family is building nicely.

Can't see Paige staying on NXT for much longer, she is ready for a call up to the main roster.

I laughed out loud when Camacho said he needed the bounty to get Hunico back from Mexico.


----------



## tbp82

I think Kruger and Ohno are clicking since being put together.

Camacho will never be a star with that gimmick but if he works hard he'll eventually get repackaged and could be big time.

Roman Reigns probably has by far more potential than anyone on Raw or Smackdown.

Jinder Mahal and Rollins work well together.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Great promo from Reigns.

I am loving the Wyatt family stable. Bray sitting on the ramp on his rocking chair and introducing members of his 'family' before having them crush people. He made a good babyface/tweener, but he's easily a better heel. 

Luke Harper is decent in the ring, and has a good look that suits the white trash, southern, Tallahassee Messiah they are going with when it comes to the Wyatt family. 

I thought for sure Rowan would have debuted with the Viking gimmick, but this works better. He too looks the part. He was never a good worker, but he had a decent match, as good as a squash match can be. I like how they tried to give him an asylum outfit, it's really sinister and foreboding, but the green made him look like a garbage man. Should be prison blue.

I am a big fan of Kruger and maybe this Ohno Kruger team will lead to a loose alliance, possibly even a tag team.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here with pics/gifs/quotes:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/nxt-12192012-review.html

Overall thoughts: The show wasn't bad but it wasn't particularly interesting either. The opener was good though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## SOSheamus

Interesting how they ran the Ascension promo after the Uso's match. I would have thought they'd potentially edit it out and act like it didnt happen because as far as i know this is the last week that Cameron would have been with NXT and nothing further happened between the Ascension and The Uso's.

Graves promo this week was good. Really enjoyed it but i dont like his denim blue jean suspenders. Give him a black pair or something.


----------



## Srdjan99

A bad show this week, but the tag match was really good


----------



## RiverFenix

Tag match was good technically and all, but there is no reason to care about either tag team. 

Graves seemed pretty gassed from his short beatdown of Rollins. 

I'll never give a shit about Percy Watkins either.

And Big Show vs Bo Bo? Why?


----------



## Srdjan99

The maiin-event was awful


----------



## PunkShoot

graves has one nasty submission absolutely awesome


----------



## Bryan D.

That promo from Graves was really good. I hope he goes for the title, since Langston is now on the main-roster.


----------



## Asenath

You guys, I've been going back through things and looking at who might carry the title now that Seth & Langston debuted. Richie Steamboat has grown on me. A lot.

He needs a haircut, though. A haircut and a gimmick. (But not a ~turn.) Give the belt to Ohno, re-ignite the Steamboat feud. Magic.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

The Mahal-Rollins match was okay, not as good as their first encounter. Graves cut a good promo, but he still doesn't come across as a legitimate contender to me. 

I too am surprised we saw the Ascension promo. They edited Cameron out of the opening so I expect this means that the team will continue, with a replacement for Cameron. Hopefully it's Rick Victor. 

Dallas and Show had a decent match. Told a great story and Dallas sold everything very well. Has some good in ring psychology. In a recent interview the Big Show said Dallas was a future star. I might be able to understand that now.


----------



## HEELKris

I'm jumping on the Corey Graves bandwagon


----------



## RFalcao

Chris Hero arrived to WWE so late, i dont know why. The guy is 33, i wanna him in Raw or SD.


----------



## sharkboy22

Just seen NXT from last week, it was an ok show.

Did anybody else find the crowd to be just way too damn annoying during Rollin's segment? Anyone else catch the annoying 14 year old retard who just randomly chanted "Shut the fuck up!" and then "Yes! Yes! Yes!" Like what the fuck?

Then during Graves' promo, some assholes were chanting "What" and everybody was out of sync and it just came off as well, trying way too fucking hard to be a good crowd. No wait, I think they were just being dumb cunts and they succeeded at it.

As for Corey Graves, not too entirely sold on the guy yet but he did cut a good promo. And am I the only one who finds NXT to be the place for CHARACTER. The NXT roster has more personality than the RAW roster. It would be a shame if The Ascension doesn't get called up under that gimmick. It's been a while since we've seen the dark, satanic shit. Those guys are cool to watch.


----------



## FlyLikeCat

my guess is they're prepping graves to be the next champ, haven't had a heel NXT champ yet. just hope they don't push him to the main roster too quickly


----------



## nclegacy

hello can anyone tell me how i can watch nxt. i like the shhield and see people on here talk about others in nxt. would like to watch the future of the wwe. thanks


----------



## Dr S

nclegacy said:


> hello can anyone tell me how i can watch nxt. i like the shhield and see people on here talk about others in nxt. would like to watch the future of the wwe. thanks


Where do you live ?


----------



## nclegacy

i live in NC. I didnt know if they had full episodes of NXT on youtube or not


----------



## Swarhily

nclegacy said:


> i live in NC. I didnt know if they had full episodes of NXT on youtube or not


Try looking on Dailymotion, they usually have full episodes on there.


----------



## Starbuck

I've missed the past 2 or 3 weeks of NXT. Having said that, I've barely watched Raw or SD either. Still have them saved on my sky+ box though so I hope to get around to them pretty soon.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/nxt-132012-review.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with a great ending. Some nice matches here as well.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## rockdig1228

Really good episode of NXT this week... I know it's mostly a showcase for the developmental guys, but it's nice that they take the time to build some storylines for this show. Kicking off the show with the Shield was a good choice and a solid promo from everyone involved. Quick thoughts on the matches:

Bo Dallas vs. Epico - Nice little match that shows Epico is a good heel when they allow him to do his thing, and they continue to build Bo as one of the top babyfaces on the show. He's been painfully bland throughout his time on NXT though, so hopefully the 'masochist/enjoys the pain' shtick will allow him to develop some sort of personality.

Sasha Banks vs. Tamina Snuka - Alright match to showcase the divas; I'm glad that they at least try and have one women's match per show. Not much to say here otherwise.

Kassius Ohno/Leo Kruger vs. Tyson Kidd/Justin Gabriel - Really good tag match between these four men. Kidd/Gabriel show why they should get more of an opportunity on the main roster & Ohno/Kruger work really well together. Ohno as the guile & Kruger as the muscle works for this pairing... I'd prefer them as singles competitors down the line, but for now it's working quite well.

Corey Graves vs. Seth Rollins - Enjoyed the match as a continuation of the story, and I thought that Graves looked really sharp. Rollins allowed him to shine and it was easily Corey's best showing on NXT so far.

The post-match stuff was all great too, really good setup for next week.


----------



## WG655fury

The tag match was good. I saw that Gabrial/Kidd took a few moves out of MCMG book!


----------



## RiverFenix

Pretty solid show this week, in-ring it was really good. I can't stand Bo Dallas right now - he's not the right guy to have the "he loves pain" gimmick either. Just team him with Garrett Dylan and have a Cade and Murdoch team all over again. Bo is years away from being a top guy even if the wwe sees him as having that potential. Let him cut his teeth in a tag team - not everybody called up needs to get a top guy singles push. 

I like Kruger and Ohno separately but I think both are wasted in a thrown together tag team. Hopefully with recent call-ups both head back to singles. 

I'm a big fan of Tamina Snuka - she was/is criminally underused. She could be a cornerstone of a competitive divas division with Nattie, Eve, Kaitlyn and until recently Beth. With Vickie seemingly without a storyline on wwe, I wonder if the Snuka bodyguard angle is already dropped.


----------



## NikkiSixx

"For the win" commentator is going to cause me to rage blackout, I just know it. And the variation of "for the pin" isn't cute either.


----------



## just1988

*Having not seen NXT since it's first episode post FCW, I was looking forward to this. I thought the show opened in a kind of manic way with the Shield all kicking butt in the ring. I marked for Dusty Rhodes as the authority figure, having not seen him on TV in a suitable role in months.

Bo Dallas vs Epico was an okay little match, it seemed to have little meaning but it obviously served to help Dallas polish himself in the ring and hopefully get over. 

The woman's match was decent, I was impressed by Sasha and obviously Tamina's quality, so all was good here. If only the WWE would do more with Tamina, on a similar note I'm sure Sasha will one day be one of the top diva's in the WWE. 

The tag match was nice too, I really enjoyed seeing KO for the first time in this incarnation, him and Kruger seemed to have a good chemistry together. Gabriel and Kidd are a team who were thrown together, are really well matched but can't seem to get over. I enjoyed their homage to MCMG in the match and look forward to seeing more undercard matches from the 2 for many years to come. 

Then we get the main again Seth Rollins, obviously Tyler Black from ROH (no relation to Ultra Mantis Black though :/) against Corey Graves. I don't really know much about Graves but he seemed like an okay worker and the kind of guy who would really fit in on the TNA under-card. The match being ended by the Shield helping out Rollins was good. Then when they basically kicked the arses of the entire NXT locker-room, I thought it was a bit much. Big E Langston coming down to save the day, without them making contact was interesting. I was kinda thinking we'd see an alliance, whilst in the back of my mind realising if they were to align with each other it would happen on a much bigger stage than NXT.

Overall it was a good show and looking forward to watching next week although not too sure about Langston/Rollins.*


----------



## Klee

Bo Dallas needs to be in The Ascension.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HiddenViolence

Cloverleaf said:


> Bo Dallas needs to be in The Ascension.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Bo Dallas is horrible in every way.


----------



## Eulonzo

I don't watch NXT actively like I'm sure some of you do, but I know some wrestlers there, I actually watched last week's episode and the episode from 2 weeks ago.

I marked out over Dean Ambrose having mic time with Dusty Rhodes at the beginning of the show last week. I'd like to see Ambrose wrestle on there but it seems like they're just gonna use Ambrose and Reigns as Seth's muscle/bodyguards, which isn't surprising considering it makes sense for a heel champion to use their stable for help when they think something's gonna go wrong, this has been going on for years so it's no big deal. But I like how they're using Ambrose/Reigns on there. Can't wait for more of Ambrose on the mic. :mark:

But Bo Dallas is alright, wasn't too impressed, he seems very average and generic. We've had too many fucking guys that have that monster/psycho babyface type of gimmick that does weird, not-intimidating-at-all looks whenever they feel pain. Nobody gives a fuck if you like the feel of pain, now wrestle for your life and stop trying so hard. We don't need a character like that. It's too cheesy for my liking.

Paige seems like a great female wrestler, though. I'm keeping my eye on her. Probably the only diva right now that I like not just because of her looks.

Kruger/Ohno are alright as well, although it seems like they don't even know what to do with them, which is sad.

I'm not that excited for next week, though. Hopefully Langston and Seth deliver and it isn't just a short less than 10-5 minute match where Langston dominates and The Shield comes out and attacks and shit like that. Also, it's kinda've weird how Langston is a monster heel bodyguard on RAW/SmackDown, yet.. he's a monster babyface on NXT. :lmao Just thought that was a little interesting. I wondered if they do that with guys like The Shield and Langston and other guys who are on main shows but are still on NXT.


----------



## NexSES

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Pretty solid show this week, in-ring it was really good. I can't stand Bo Dallas right now - he's not the right guy to have the "he loves pain" gimmick either. Just team him with Garrett Dylan and have a Cade and Murdoch team all over again. Bo is years away from being a top guy even if the wwe sees him as having that potential. Let him cut his teeth in a tag team - not everybody called up needs to get a top guy singles push.
> 
> I like Kruger and Ohno separately but I think both are wasted in a thrown together tag team. *Hopefully with recent call-ups both head back to singles.*
> 
> I'm a big fan of Tamina Snuka - she was/is criminally underused. She could be a cornerstone of a competitive divas division with Nattie, Eve, Kaitlyn and until recently Beth. With Vickie seemingly without a storyline on wwe, I wonder if the Snuka bodyguard angle is already dropped.


I'm hoping this is just to get Chris used to tagging again, leading to an eventual reunion in the bigs.


----------



## Striketeam

That was very good episode of NXT. The Wyatt family continues to look strong, Paige is developing into a future top diva, and Big E Langston the new NXT champion. I would have enjoyed that last part a bit more if I didn't know that Big E was going to get called right when he won the title, I'm guessing that in the next few weeks we will have another new NXT champion by the name of Cory Graves.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Haven't watched in a while so I did this week. Good stuff. The match with the Wyatt Family was okay and established them as a threat and keeps Bray doing something until he heals. Great stuff.

I'm liking Paige more and more. It sucks that the Divas division sucks ass because she could be the one that makes it thrive into something decent. Emma was pretty bad, though.

I loved the tag match. I still think Bo is horrible and that this gimmick is a waste of time but Hennig was over as rover and Primo/Epico played great heels. Just call him Joe Hennig and get his ass onto the roster. Sheesh.

The main event. Decent match with Rollins acting as a the desperate champion against the powerhouse known as Big E. Langston. The crowd was hot and I loved the end, especially with the roster stopping Reigns and Ambrose. I also particularly loved how Langston SOLD his title win at the end. Yeah, the title doesn't really mean anything but so what? Sell the fact that it can.

Great show.


----------



## Eulonzo

Uh.. when do they tape this show?

Just wondering, because they have so many shows now that it's hard to know/tell when they're taped so I just guess when they are. I know SmackDown is taped on Tuesdays, and I _think_ WWE Superstars is taped before RAW (I saw a photo of The Shield and Ryback rehearsing the ladder spot for the TLC match on Monday - it was probably before fans could go inside lol - and the ring apron had the WWE Superstar logo shit on it..). I assume Saturday Morning Slam is taped before SmackDown, I just assume it is for some reason - which sucks because I'm going to a SmackDown show in March. But as for this show, I'm not sure because I saw GIFs of Dolph/AJ on there last night but I saw on Facebook that HBK will be at the NXT tapings tonight..

So I'm not sure. Just curious. Although this show is taped like SmackDown, I can tell they don't fake their crowd reactions because the crowd never reacts to anything on this show. I can't think of one show where they went wild over something aside from Big E Langston last week.


----------



## Eulonzo

& Apparently Big E is the new champion? Not surprising considering the-now former champion is apart of a major stable on RAW so I'm sure they did this because they know it'd be ridiculous to have someone who's basically in a big stable on the A-show, especially when he obviously has better things to do.

+ I don't think they've ever mentioned how Seth Rollins was "the current NXT champion" nor did they even atleast say one of The Shield members is a champion on NXT.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/nxt-192013-review.html

It features:
Yoshi Tatsu and Percy Watson vs Luke Harper and Erick Rowan
Paige vs Emma
Bo Dallas and Michael McGillicutty vs Primo and Epico
NXT title, No DQ - Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston

Overall thoughts: Pretty good show with not a bad thing on it! One of the better NXT shows!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Korvin

This was the first NXT show that I have seen in a really long time (probably since August or September) and I thought that it was good.

I liked the fact that the crowd kept chanting Joe during McGillicutys tag match. The crowd was hot for him and possibly more so over Bo Dallas, who I find very bland.

The Wyatt Family is cool. Paige seems very over.

Langston vs. Rollins was very crowd involved. I felt that they did a good job with it.

Oh, how about Byron Saxton with the ring announcing?


----------



## x78

Eulonzo said:


> Uh.. when do they tape this show?
> 
> Just wondering, because they have so many shows now that it's hard to know/tell when they're taped so I just guess when they are. I know SmackDown is taped on Tuesdays, and I _think_ WWE Superstars is taped before RAW (I saw a photo of The Shield and Ryback rehearsing the ladder spot for the TLC match on Monday - it was probably before fans could go inside lol - and the ring apron had the WWE Superstar logo shit on it..). I assume Saturday Morning Slam is taped before SmackDown, I just assume it is for some reason - which sucks because I'm going to a SmackDown show in March. But as for this show, I'm not sure because I saw GIFs of Dolph/AJ on there last night but I saw on Facebook that HBK will be at the NXT tapings tonight..
> 
> So I'm not sure. Just curious. Although this show is taped like SmackDown, I can tell they don't fake their crowd reactions because the crowd never reacts to anything on this show. I can't think of one show where they went wild over something aside from Big E Langston last week.


They tape NXT in batches of three or four shows, roughly one taping a month. If the crowd seem dead at times it's because they have been sitting there for hours through numerous matches involving the same people. Big E won the title at the start of December, but it was only just shown on TV tonight.


----------



## Itami

Watching the latest show and hearing Jim Ross announce made me happy. That is all.


----------



## dxbender

Guess we know who controls NXT


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

dxbender said:


> Guess we know who controls NXT


LOL holy shit. 

After all the shoots on HHH, HHH still never turned his back on his boyz.


----------



## Mr.Ambrose

NXT best show in WWE now.


----------



## ellthom

Loved this weeks show. Really liked Wyatt's tag team, reminds me of the godwins when they were heel. also I am still loving Paige I think she can be a great Diva, she has good character, WWE need a dark female character and I think they can pull it off with her plus shes from my home town of Norwich England


----------



## Srdjan99

Paige's match against Emma last week was awesome.


----------



## PRODIGY

Srdjan99 said:


> Paige's match against Emma last week was awesome.


Of course it was awesome. She was born for this.


----------



## Tiger4959879

for the video
http://www.wwe.com/videos/dx-and-kevin-nash-invade-the-nxt-taping-at-full-sail-university-26083612


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Where can i watch NXT?


----------



## Obfuscation

It airs internationally. But, in the states you have to download it or watch via HULU Plus.

Paige's match last was WAY too short to be anything special. Tis a shame. Seeing her was :mark: though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Hailsabin said:


> It airs internationally. But, in the states you have to download it or watch via HULU Plus.
> 
> Paige's match last was WAY too short to be anything special. Tis a shame. Seeing her was :mark: though.


thanks


----------



## The Beserkers Past

So far all I have been able to get is a few youtube clips or Paiges matches and Promos, but from what I have seen I am in love. Much prefer the dark haired, pale skin and ability over the bouncing, blonde, spray tan wearing, bimbos.


----------



## Obfuscation

The Beserkers Past said:


> So far all I have been able to get is a few youtube clips or Paiges matches and Promos, but from what I have seen I am in love. Much prefer the dark haired, pale skin and ability over the bouncing, blonde, spray tan wearing, bimbos.


IMO


----------



## GNARLY

That video of Shawn and all them was priceless. The NXT titles are interesting though.


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 1/17/2013 has:

Adrian Neville(PAC) vs Sakamoto
Trent Baretta vs Leo Kruger
Big E Langston vs Camacho
Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro and Damien Sandow

Full review with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/nxt-1162013-review.html

Overall thoughts: Middle of the pack show with Neville's Corkscrew SSP being the only real highlight.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## THANOS

rzombie1988 said:


> NXT 1/17/2013 has:
> 
> Adrian Neville(PAC) vs Sakamoto
> Trent Baretta vs Leo Kruger
> Big E Langston vs Camacho
> Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro and Damien Sandow
> 
> Full review with pics/gifs/quotes here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/nxt-1162013-review.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: Middle of the pack show with Neville's Corkscrew SSP being the only real highlight.
> 
> Some shots from the show:


I'm just watching it right now! PAC did great! Such an amazing finisher with the corkscrew shooting star, but I definitely would have preferred the 630 since I've never seen it in a wwe ring before. I'm sure once wwe signs Richochet though he'll get to use either that or the double moonsault which will be sick to see!


----------



## Obfuscation

Downloading now. After seeing how PAC wins - oh my god. Dying to see his debut.

:mark:


----------



## budah

rzombie1988 said:


> NXT 1/17/2013 has:
> 
> Adrian Neville(PAC) vs Sakamoto
> Trent Baretta vs Leo Kruger
> Big E Langston vs Camacho
> Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro and Damien Sandow


Just saw Adrian's match and WOW, great finisher! Hopefully we'll get to see him more.

Also, is Hunico "still in Mexico" as Camacho has been saying? Or did he actually go down there to recover from injury?


----------



## PRODIGY

That is a great finisher but if he's off somewhat it could get bad.


----------



## RiverFenix

Sakamoto is solid enough in ring to stick around - pair him with Yoshi Tatsu if the wwe (or NXT) is going to push tag teams. Hell Funaki lives in Houston right - have him manage the team, be the new Mr. Fugi. 

While we're at it - Regal compared Neville to Tommy Billington, put him in a tag team with a big Brit and have them as a new British Bulldogs. Is NXT'er Gavin Reid any good? Hell pair him with Mason Ryan, who's from Wales - close enough.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thoughts...

*NXT 1/16/13​*
1) Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto ~ *


2) Trent Barreta vs Leo Kruger ~ 3/4*


3) *NXT Championship*
Big E. Langston(c) vs Camacho ~ DUD


4) International Airstrike_ (Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel)_ vs Antonio Cesaro & Damien Sandow ~ *​

Hugely disappointing main event. Was so uninspired and vanilla. Only thing to take away from this show is PAC's debut, Ohno on commentary, & how Big E. Langston continues to be one of the worst things I've ever seen in the world of wrestling. A "5 count" gimmick. :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Man, watered down Pac is kinda strange after I've saw him live 2 years ago...


----------



## William Murderface

So why was Big E Langston the best person to take the title off of Rollins? because i just see a big oaf with a shitty, let me say that again shitty "gimmick"

Seeing PAC debut was clearly the highlight of the show ofcourse.


----------



## Obfuscation

lol @ Big E. Langston.

That's all I got to say.


----------



## Stanford

Big E rocks.


----------



## Srdjan99

NEville's finisher was the highlight of the show, no doubt 'bout that. Dissapoitning main-event, expected more from that one. Bad NXT edition, but PAC debut was enough for me to make it a great show


----------



## x78

Hopefully this is the last we see of Cesaro on NXT. I know he's a fairly recent call-up but the guy is an upper mid-carder on the main shows, I don't know why they keep featuring him on NXT and taking the time from people who actually need it. Same with Sandow. These guys are featured on Raw and Smackdown every week, they shouldn't be on NXT.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Neville is amazing. Might be watered down, but still.


----------



## Obfuscation

No need to even claim him as "watered down." It's the case for anyone when they get signed by WWE. Not to mention he had one match on TV and it went 3 minutes.

He got to bust out the corkscrew shooting star press. Works for me.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

If you don't know why Big E. is champ, then you must be new to wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

More like new to Vince's vision of wrestling. 

aka it's a pretty asinine reason to slap a championship on someone. b/c they're BUFF


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Hailsabin said:


> More like new to Vince's vision of wrestling.
> 
> aka it's a pretty asinine reason to slap a championship on someone. b/c they're BUFF


Lol, you're already missing 3/4 of the picture.


----------



## Obfuscation

stop being vague and elaborate on what the "picture" is then.

b/c I'd love to know.


----------



## Interceptor88

The Beserkers Past said:


> So far all I have been able to get is a few youtube clips or Paiges matches and Promos, but from what I have seen I am in love. Much prefer the dark haired, pale skin and ability over the bouncing, blonde, spray tan wearing, bimbos.


 This, despite some dumbass claiming being pale is ridiculous.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Hailsabin said:


> stop being vague and elaborate on what the "picture" is then.
> 
> b/c I'd love to know.


It's quite simple. He's the most over guy on the roster, somebody who has solid in-ring ability (whether you agree or not), a pretty good look, a catch-phrase, and simply he's someone who they have confidence in with getting to the next level. Not every decision can be explained by someone like myself just simply observing. But you have to imagine they're is more than meets the eye when it comes to wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

Solid in ring ability is a no. I'm watching the matches, I know what I see.

The look thing is bunk. I'll never follow that mentality and it goes right under my comment of what I said about "vince's type of wrestling." So yeah.

Catch-phrase is not bad. I hate the catch-phrase personally, but it certainly has aided him in getting fans behind him. Too bad WWE screwed that up by debuting him as a heel and leaving that gimmick in the dust.

He's reminding me so much of the next Bobby Lashley right now. Which gives me shivers to think the company will throw the world at him when he's quite awful. And lol @ throwing this who "business approach" at me as if I don't know. Of course I know. Do I care? Nope. Know why? b/c I've never concerned myself with what goes on backstage since I'm not there. Too many fans nowadays think b/c they know how THE BIZ WORKS they can chime in their two cents about how things are or should be ran. Just be a fan and watch the product on screen. Ignore the reasons behind things and ratings. It's dissolved the fun so much.

In short, I'm not a fan of Big E. Langston. Not at all. It's also puzzling to slap the strap on him when he debuted a few weeks following it. That's where the real questioning came into play.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Hailsabin said:


> Solid in ring ability is a no. I'm watching the matches, I know what I see.
> 
> The look thing is bunk. I'll never follow that mentality and it goes right under my comment of what I said about "vince's type of wrestling." So yeah.
> 
> Catch-phrase is not bad. I hate the catch-phrase personally, but it certainly has aided him in getting fans behind him. Too bad WWE screwed that up by debuting him as a heel and leaving that gimmick in the dust.
> 
> He's reminding me so much of the next Bobby Lashley right now. Which gives me shivers to think the company will throw the world at him when he's quite awful. And lol @ throwing this who "business approach" at me as if I don't know. Of course I know. Do I care? Nope. Know why? b/c I've never concerned myself with what goes on backstage since I'm not there. Too many fans nowadays think b/c they know how THE BIZ WORKS they can chime in their two cents about how things are or should be ran. Just be a fan and watch the product on screen. Ignore the reasons behind things and ratings. It's dissolved the fun so much.
> 
> In short, I'm not a fan of Big E. Langston. Not at all. It's also puzzling to slap the strap on him when he debuted a few weeks following it. That's where the real questioning came into play.


Well it is Vince's company, so of course it's going to go in his vision. This isn't even a debate.

His ring ability isn't that of El Generico for instance, but for a big man he is quite solid. 

I'd imagine when he turns face, we're going to get his face run gimmick - catchphrase/5 count finish.

So instead of just 'sitting back and enjoying the product', you're choosing to complain about Big E. Seems hypocritical to me. I know for one, I'm sitting and enjoying what I'm seeing on NXT for instance, especially when Big E wrestles. He exudes a natural charisma where fans are getting behind him and therefore making his matches more exciting. He's only been on TV for a few months, so at least give him a chance.

I'm guessing you didn't complain when Rollins got the strap even sooner than Big E? I sense a bias for some reason. 

I'm not saying this to offend you either, just trying to point out an observation.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not complaining. As it is that I'm puzzled by it more or less. Felt out of left field, b/c like you said, he's only been on TV for a few month and bam. Instant championship win. Haven't warmed up to him and fairly certain I won't ever, so yeah, there could be a bit of personal bias there when Rollins dropped it to someone that garners zero interest from me. Can't see that as complaining as merely pointing out something I find to be less than favorable from a product I really enjoy watching. If I wanted to bitch and moan, I would. It'd be obnoxious and lame so lets all be glad I'm not lacking the brain cells to do such a thing.

Well the observation stands. That much was obvious. Company obviously felt he was the guy to win it and so it happened. I'll have to live with it, but I'll have it in the back of my head questioning why he was brought up so soon following the win _(since that is why Rollins dropped it in the first place)_ & why he didn't debut as a face considering that's what he's being built up as on NXT. I said the same thing about Rollins being a heel too. Only I've come to grips with that fast since it has had a pay off that I've enjoyed.


----------



## Swark

Big E is/was over as fuck in NXT.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's a good thing I never tried to deny that. That's not what DisturbedOne and myself got on different wavelengths about. He thought I was spitting about not understanding the process behind why Langston was chosen. I explained. It's all square outside of my own personal opinion on Langston.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Hailsabin said:


> Not complaining. As it is that I'm puzzled by it more or less. Felt out of left field, b/c like you said, he's only been on TV for a few month and bam. Instant championship win. Haven't warmed up to him and fairly certain I won't ever, so yeah, there could be a bit of personal bias there when Rollins dropped it to someone that garners zero interest from me. Can't see that as complaining as merely pointing out something I find to be less than favorable from a product I really enjoy watching. If I wanted to bitch and moan, I would. It'd be obnoxious and lame so lets all be glad I'm not lacking the brain cells to do such a thing.
> 
> Well the observation stands. That much was obvious. Company obviously felt he was the guy to win it and so it happened. I'll have to live with it, but I'll have it in the back of my head questioning why he was brought up so soon following the win _(since that is why Rollins dropped it in the first place)_ & why he didn't debut as a face considering that's what he's being built up as on NXT. I said the same thing about Rollins being a heel too. Only I've come to grips with that fast since it has had a pay off that I've enjoyed.


I completely agree on the second paragraph. I'm pretty puzzled they called him up when and how they did. Also, since Ryback is around, it seemed like they could have waited until he loses more steam so there would be more room for a dominant big man. The only redeeming reason they might have for doing it the way they did is if it somehow falls into a 'bigger picture'. I'm always skeptical of long term booking when it comes to WWE though lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, Ryback being there leaves a lot to be desired with Langston on the scene too. Do they want the eventual big man vs big man collision? Maybe. I'm not going to ponder it myself _(remember, I don't care for that, haha)_ I did see a report on something possible for Langston in the future while on the main roster. I won't spoil or give away any "dirtsheet" details, as I take them with a grain of salt to begin with, but what I read seems to open more doors for him than his current situation does.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Hailsabin said:


> Yeah, Ryback being there leaves a lot to be desired with Langston on the scene too. Do they want the eventual big man vs big man collision? Maybe. I'm not going to ponder it myself _(remember, I don't care for that, haha)_ I did see a report on something possible for Langston in the future while on the main roster. I won't spoil or give away any "dirtsheet" details, as I take them with a grain of salt to begin with, but what I read seems to open more doors for him than his current situation does.


The big man vs. big man thing might work. I'd probably be interested in seeing that and is probably one of the routes WWE might take - hence why Big E might have been brought in heel. Keeps that traditional face vs. heel dynamic. 

It's inevitable Ziggler will start blaming Big E for losing and get up in his face until Big E snaps and turns on him. Those moments can be great and a good way to get someone some face success.

It would be nice if WWE actually acknowledged their NXT champs on RAW and Smackdown. It would make more sense when they show up. It would help prove the belt's worth and garner more interest in NXT itself.


----------



## Obfuscation

It would be a collision. I'm not into Langston, but I could see myself being into a mammoth clash like that. For the spectacle of it, you know? Although Ryback just comes off MUCH more threatening so I can't him but imagine he'd possible edge out with the win. Makes sense considering where he's at.

That's what the report was leaning on, haha. It's got to happen sometime. Don't know when or how soon of course. 

I'd be into that. Much like how say ROH used to showcase the FIP Championship on their shows. It added much more credibility to the other championship and got it some good exposure all at the same time. They could continue to build up Langston while being showcased as the champ on RAW and Smackdown too boot.


----------



## x78

NXT is non-canon so I doubt they will make any reference to the belt on the main shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tis a pipe-dream for sure.


----------



## William Murderface

It would be cool, but WWE doesn't really need another title like ROH did since they retired the Pure Title.


----------



## Bryan D.

I loved the PAC debut. I've never seen anything of him but his in-ring ability is great.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't wait till PAC gets the chance to work some lengthy singles bouts. Interested in what the WWE will let him use with more time.


----------



## DOPA

PAC looked really impressive in his NXT debut. Loved that corkscrew shooting star press which was pulled off to perfection. Obviously anyone who has seen his work before NXT knows how great of a worker he is. It'll be interesting to see how he does in the coming weeks.

I'm really not sold on Big E at all to be honest. His mic work was quite poor on NXT and I think the five count gimmick is really silly. Though it seemed to be getting really over. It doesn't help that he had to face Camacho who is one of the worst workers WWE has right now. But yeah, he has a great look and all but nothing has impressed me about him at all since he debuted on the main roster and seeing his stuff on NXT.

The show overall was a real big meh to be honest.

Other random thoughts about NXT as its my first post in this thread:

* Leo Kruger reminds me of the wrestler Skinner who was in the WWF in the early 90's. And that isn't a good thing by the way (look him up).

* Ohno's commentary was pretty funny overall but he got annoying towards the end.

* Bo Dallas is the most overrated talent in NXT. No idea what WWE sees in him.

* Bray Wyatt and the Wyatt family are gold. Wyatt could be a favourite of mine for years to come.

* I absolutely adore Paige :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

SKINNER. I said the same thing only I coined him as "when Skinner meets the Crocodile Hunter". I like Kruger's twisted approach to his character though. He's not bad. Pairing with Ohno is random though. Don't see how Hero with his knockout gimmick seems to fit with a guy rocking a Game Hunter character go together, but oh well. Thought their tag vs International Airstrike was fairly solid so it's looking good for now.


----------



## DOPA

I'm glad i'm not the only one who picked up on the similarities between Kruger and Skinner. I don't like the gimmick though to be honest, I just personally can't take it seriously. That's nothing against Kruger as a wrestler or performer as I've not really seen enough to judge him.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's fun. It gives me a vibe of something I could have seen from the 90's. Seeing another guy possibly in the WWE with a more of an actual gimmick isn't a problem. You got a whole slew of "normal" individuals around. Lets have a character or two show up.


----------



## DOPA

my favourite wrestler on NXT atm is Bray Wyatt who is 100% character driven.


----------



## Obfuscation

And he's quite excellent. He's certainly the strongest character on the show right now. 

Not sure who my personal favorite happens to be right now. I'm partial towards all the indie cats I followed so them collectively seems to be the case. Luke Harper is the MAN. Can't wait for him to start destroying people in WWE with the Wyatt Family.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Crusade said:


> * Bo Dallas is the most overrated talent in NXT. No idea what WWE sees in him.


Bo Dallas is one of the most underrated workers on NXT.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gonna have to side with Crusade here. I don't see anything good from the guy right now. He's young, so there _could_ be room to improve.


----------



## frankrott

Hailsabin said:


> I won't spoil or give away any "dirtsheet" details, as I take them with a grain of salt to begin with


Congrats on pointing out you use independent thinking.


----------



## Obfuscation




----------



## Rah

Bo Dallas is pretty terrible on the mic but there's something about his in-ring ability that attracted me to him.

Whether it was just being the turd that didn't stink as much as the rest of the compost heap or not, when I watched FCW a couple years ago (?) Bo Rotunda used to be one of the guys I didn't mind seeing. His wrestling wasn't bad, his spear was pretty decent and he kept me invested. That's more than most of the others did, at any rate.

I don't think his time will be any time soon, but with another couple years of training I don't see why he won't be a very solid performer held back only by his inability to work a microphone. No main event star, but he'll probably end up being the next Tyson Kidd in terms of IWC fandom. Which, with all intents and purposes, is all you apparently need to be considered deserving of a major push and/or the title of "most under-rated" according to most IWC members.


----------



## frankrott

Hailsabin said:


>


You should take everything with a pinch of salt. 



Rah said:


> I don't think his time will be any time soon, but with another couple years of training I don't see why he won't be a very solid performer held back only by his inability to work a microphone. No main event star, but he'll probably end up being the next Tyson Kidd in terms of IWC fandom. Which, with all intents and purposes, is all you apparently need to be considered deserving of a major push and/or the title of "most under-rated" according to most IWC members.


As you communicate with all of the IWC? What is this nonsense?


----------



## Rah

Actually, yes.

I conducted an elaborate, qualitative survey ranging from the forum-addicted right down to the one-post wonder. Noting your join date, I suppose you arrived after I had a chance to include you on this list. 

Sorry if it's made you into a bitter person.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I need to catch up in the past two shows. Are they both worth watching?


----------



## seancarleton77

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I need to catch up in the past two shows. Are they both worth watching?


Yes.


----------



## Obfuscation

Matches aren't too noteworthy, but it's a fun go as always. Worth watching to check out Adrian Neville's debut.


----------



## Shepard

I can't wait for Nevilles accent to confuse everyone.


Dallas bumps well and makes a decent babyface but god damn if his matches dont seem repetitive as hell. Spear annoys me too.

Watched Ohno/Kruger vs Gabriel/Kidd earlier. Disappointed. Seems to be a trait whenever I've watched Ohno in FCW/NXT


----------



## Flux

NEVILLE


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

I'm guessing the Wyatt Family will win the tag tournament. Shame Kruger and Ohno couldn't make it to the finals.

O'Brian will likely beat Langston, but I have no idea what they intend to do with Graves. He wants the title, but I'm guessing he will feud with Riley.


----------



## TempestH

If Riley and Graves are going to feud, I'd like this to eventually lead to Graves' callup and the two of them feuding on the main shows.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/nxt-1232013-review.html

Overall thoughts: Not a bad show. Nothing great and nothing that really stood out minus Adrian Neville, but as a whole it was fine.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Anybody knows how's Corey Graves's new theme named? Sounds epic.


----------



## Bryan D.

Corey Graves is great :mark:

Decent show. I liked the tag-team matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've heard PAC cut a promo. I understood it. :hayley3


----------



## x78

Graves looked like a star tonight, I'm sold on the guy after seeing that. I feel like he would make a good face in the future. Looking forward to his feud with Riley, although Riley should be on the main roster.

What was with the referee randomly putting on gloves during the PAC match? :lmao


----------



## Aficionado

NXT proves to be the most entertaining hour of WWE progaming every week. I'm licking my chops at what this means for WWE going forward. 

Corey Graves and Adrain Neville were the stars this week. Love Graves' new theme. The great thing about Neville is he Corkscrew Shooting Star Press is just one of the many awesome moves in his arsenal. I'm anticipating him to incorporate some of his handstand moves.


----------



## Delbusto

Video I made of the Neville/Grey vs 3MB match


----------



## SOSheamus

I think graves is gonna be a star...Good heel, but i think he could be huge as a face. Modern day rebel against Authority/ The System.

Pac and Grey...Good team. Pac is the star, but Grey could surprise a few people. I see why they put them together and not just because they're both english. Regal mentions Dynamite Kid and Pac in the same sentence...Waiting for him to make the same comparisons between Grey and B Bulldog.

O'Brian's promo gave me chills. Replacement for Taker. Hopefully he can achieve just a measure of what Taker has.


----------



## Srdjan99

PAC, impressive again. Or should I call him Neville?


----------



## Obfuscation

PAC and Dynamite Kid...I don't really see it.

He's awesome though. Now that's something a comparison doesn't need to be said for.


----------



## Starbuck

Corey Graves. I love everything about this guy. He's just _on _at the minute. This upcoming feud with Riley could be great for both of them.

I thought the show was really good this week. I enjoyed the whole thing. The NXT Tag Division is starting to take off. Can't wait to watch the rest of it unfold. 

Fantastic show.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bateman and especially Riley were brutal in their backstage segment. Who wrote Riley's lines, and why did he get super intense when Graves showed up? 

"Are you feeling froggy? Then jump" God was that lame. And where did the "circus boy" insult come from? And Bateman with the silly music and Riley giving him the hand signal cut off like he's the alpha boss or something. Just all seemed out of nowhere. 

I'm not digging Conor O'Brian as a solo act. He was more the muscle, with Kenneth Cameron being the "it" guy with the charisma. I'll never understand why they just don't put another developmental with Conor. Hell Axel Keegan could have fit, Judas Devlin could have fit, Rick Victor could have fit. 

McIntyre and Slater are criminally misused. 3MB is corny ass shit - sure it's supposed to be, but both they deserve better. Slater could have been a cross betweeen Honkytonk Man and Double J Jeff Jarrett (country music singer version).


----------



## DisturbedOne98

The best case scenario for the whole Ascension debacle is that Cameron is indeed coming back but they have to wait it out ala Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Obfuscation

Certainly hope that can go down. Ascension hitting a speed bump was crushing. Such a great angle, imo. I was immediately hooked.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Connor will likely be the one to beat Big E. I have no problem with that, I'm not a Big E fan, but O'Brian has a cool gimmick.


----------



## Flux

I thought O'Brian's promo was average at best, the guy looks like a goof. Cameron was definitely the star of the tag team, I think. I marked for a rare BATEMAN sighting, but he just looked like Riley's bitch. Pac, Grey and Graves were the stars of the show. Decent, but not the best. I'd much rather Graves went for Big E than O'Brian, but oh well. I guess I'll actually be behind Big E for once.


----------



## TempestH

I look forward to Adrian Neville, but I'm not sure what the future holds for Oliver Grey. Like it seems like he's just "The Other British Guy" to team up with PAC.

Graves is solid on the mic and is an amazing heel. I hope this program with Alex Riley is the first step to rebuilding Riley and bringing him back to the main shows. Maybe Graves can get called up and they can continue their feud on SmackDown.


----------



## Obfuscation

Connor O'Brien please. Dig the gimmick and dig him behind it.

Graves being the guy to dethrone Langston works too. I'll only have a preference to lean towards O'Brien first. No worries either way. As long as Langston is out soon, the better.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this weeks NXT with pics, gifs and quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/01/nxt-1302013-review.html?m=1

Overall thoughts: Good show with pretty much everything being decent.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Skipabble show this week.


----------



## djmathers1207

Haven't watched NXT all that much since the new branding, so i'm not really familiar with some of these guys.
Some I know a little bit more because of their indy work like Kassius Ohno, who I think should get called up next to team up with Cesaro to form the KOW.


----------



## TempestH

Too many main roster talents on this episode. It really irked me that Alex Riley and Derrick Bateman, two guys who should already be on the main shows got jobbed out. I don't like main roster guys being put into contention for the NXT championships, because it puts them in a no-win situation. They can't win the belts, but they can't lose either, because it makes them look weak if they're jobbing out to developmental guys. NXT guys and WWE guys should be kept separate or the main roster guys should at least be kept away from the people that WWE are actually trying to push.


----------



## WG655fury

Alright show for me. I did like Primo's DDT on Dallas through!


----------



## RiverFenix

Sakamoto needs to start spitting green mist and he's ready for the main roster, he has a different look to him. Pair him with Yoshi Tatsu - who would spit red mist - as a heel tag team.

For the record - Red burns, green stings. 

Mason Ryan should have been partnered with Adrian Neville. Power House and flippy shit wrestler together is pretty standard. 

Epico with long hair wasn't a good look. 

Kruger and Ohno are being wasted in a tag team. Both could be top NXT guys as singles. 

NXT has a lot of trouble booking or creating faces it seems. All their interesting characters are heels, all their attempts at faces are bland and lame.


----------



## rockdig1228

TempestH said:


> Too many main roster talents on this episode. It really irked me that Alex Riley and Derrick Bateman, two guys who should already be on the main shows got jobbed out. I don't like main roster guys being put into contention for the NXT championships, because it puts them in a no-win situation. They can't win the belts, but they can't lose either, because it makes them look weak if they're jobbing out to developmental guys. NXT guys and WWE guys should be kept separate or the main roster guys should at least be kept away from the people that WWE are actually trying to push.


Here's the thing though - because NXT isn't aired in the US, it really doesn't make much of a difference. Guys like Riley & Bateman aren't doing anything on the main roster anyways, and if they aren't being used on the main shows then it makes since to use them on NXT. They're recognizable faces so it actually makes more sense for a team to go over them - that win means more.

Don't get me wrong though, I do think Riley & Bateman deserve to be on TV - but if WWE isn't going to use them there, they may as well serve a purpose on a show like NXT.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sakamoto needs to start spitting green mist and he's ready for the main roster, he has a different look to him. Pair him with Yoshi Tatsu - who would spit red mist - as a heel tag team.
> 
> For the record - Red burns, green stings.
> 
> Mason Ryan should have been partnered with Adrian Neville. Power House and flippy shit wrestler together is pretty standard.
> 
> Epico with long hair wasn't a good look.
> 
> Kruger and Ohno are being wasted in a tag team. Both could be top NXT guys as singles.
> 
> NXT has a lot of trouble booking or creating faces it seems. All their interesting characters are heels, all their attempts at faces are bland and lame.


I also agree that Sakamoto & Yoshi Tatsu should be paired up... call them the New Orient Express and let them loose in the tag division.

And I disagree when it comes to Mason Ryan - I much prefer Oliver Grey with Neville since either guy can play the face-in-peril role, and Grey will be far more fun to watch on offense than Mason Ryan. Plus, Ryan still doesn't have a very good ring presence IMO. The guy looks like a million bucks but there's not a whole lot else there yet, maybe with time though.

I actually don't mind Kruger & Ohno as a team right now, but I'd prefer they be singles competitors down the line. It's obvious that they're building to an Ohno/Regal match (hopefully feud) and I think they'll drop the partnership once that happens.

And finally, you are correct with your assessment of how faces are bland & lame - however, it's not just an NXT problem, it's indicative of WWE overall.


----------



## x78

TempestH said:


> Too many main roster talents on this episode. It really irked me that Alex Riley and Derrick Bateman, two guys who should already be on the main shows got jobbed out. I don't like main roster guys being put into contention for the NXT championships, because it puts them in a no-win situation. They can't win the belts, but they can't lose either, because it makes them look weak if they're jobbing out to developmental guys. NXT guys and WWE guys should be kept separate or the main roster guys should at least be kept away from the people that WWE are actually trying to push.


Agree 100%. Although to be fair, Riley and Bateman are both coming back from injury, but I agree that both should be on the main roster. Why the likes of Epico & Primo are appearing on NXT almost every week is beyond me.


----------



## TempestH

rockdig1228 said:


> Here's the thing though - because NXT isn't aired in the US, it really doesn't make much of a difference. Guys like Riley & Bateman aren't doing anything on the main roster anyways, and if they aren't being used on the main shows then it makes since to use them on NXT. They're recognizable faces so it actually makes more sense for a team to go over them - that win means more.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, I do think Riley & Bateman deserve to be on TV - but if WWE isn't going to use them there, they may as well serve a purpose on a show like NXT.
> 
> 
> .


But how are we supposed to buy them as possible credible threats if they can't even beat the minor league guys?

If you're going to use them on NXT, then they should always win unless they're wrestling another WWE Superstar. Instead of putting them in a situation where they HAVE to lose, have them wrestle against jobbers like Jake Carter, etc. who WWE aren't pushing. Don't have them wrestle someone that the company is actually high on like Kassius Ohno.


----------



## rockdig1228

TempestH said:


> But how are we supposed to buy them as possible credible threats if they can't even beat the minor league guys?
> 
> If you're going to use them on NXT, then they should always win unless they're wrestling another WWE Superstar. Instead of putting them in a situation where they HAVE to lose, have them wrestle against jobbers like Jake Carter, etc. who WWE aren't pushing. Don't have them wrestle someone that the company is actually high on like Kassius Ohno.


1. I'm not sure WWE even cares if we take them as credible threats - especially with all the talk of Riley being buried because of Cena.

2. As I mentioned before, NXT doesn't even air in the US. You have to go out of your way to find it - it doesn't affect the casual fans at all. There's been threads in other sections of THIS site & Bateman's name is mentioned but people don't know who he is.

3. Wins & losses don't matter nearly as much as we want to believe they do. If you're entertaining enough, people will care about you. There's a reason that Ziggler gets audible chants in his favor from smarks attending live shows... even though he loses all the damn time. An even better example? Jericho has probably lost more big matches than he's won in WWE, but he's still one of the most loved performers of all time.

I get that Bateman & Riley aren't on the level of those guys, but if WWE wants us to take someone seriously, they will push him to the moon - just watch how they will handle Bo Dallas on the main roster. People on sites like this know that some guys deserve better & we will buy them winning if they are booked to win, because we know they're talented.


----------



## TempestH

rockdig1228 said:


> 1. I'm not sure WWE even cares if we take them as credible threats - especially with all the talk of Riley being buried because of Cena.
> 
> 2. As I mentioned before, NXT doesn't even air in the US. You have to go out of your way to find it - it doesn't affect the casual fans at all. There's been threads in other sections of THIS site & Bateman's name is mentioned but people don't know who he is.
> 
> 3. Wins & losses don't matter nearly as much as we want to believe they do. If you're entertaining enough, people will care about you. There's a reason that Ziggler gets audible chants in his favor from smarks attending live shows... even though he loses all the damn time. An even better example? Jericho has probably lost more big matches than he's won in WWE, but he's still one of the most loved performers of all time.
> 
> I get that Bateman & Riley aren't on the level of those guys, but if WWE wants us to take someone seriously, they will push him to the moon - just watch how they will handle Bo Dallas on the main roster. People on sites like this know that some guys deserve better & we will buy them winning if they are booked to win, because we know they're talented.


U.S. fans can watch NXT on Hulu plus. So, they, and the rest of the world see guys like Alex Riley and Derrick Bateman as big losers. Since that is their only broadcasted appearance in forever, especially for Bateman, who is rarely used at all, they have very little chance to redeem themselves in the eyes of the fans that do get to see them, unlike Jericho or Ziggler who are on TV every week. Jericho is a decorated veteran with multiple World Title reigns. He can afford to job out because he already has a legacy.


----------



## rockdig1228

TempestH said:


> U.S. fans can watch NXT on Hulu plus. So, they, and the rest of the world see guys like Alex Riley and Derrick Bateman as big losers. Since that is their only broadcasted appearance in forever, especially for Bateman, who is rarely used at all, they have very little chance to redeem themselves in the eyes of the fans that do get to see them, unlike Jericho or Ziggler who are on TV every week. Jericho is a decorated veteran with multiple World Title reigns. He can afford to job out because he already has a legacy.


Even though NXT is on Hulu plus, my point is that the audience for NXT is much, much smaller than that of Raw, Smackdown & even Main Event. If it's not on television in the US, the majority of fans will never see it or hear anything about it. When the majority of your live audience lives in the US and they don't see you lose on TV, then it doesn't matter... I doubt there's many casuals who follow NXT, or even know it exists anymore.

I understand your point - I just disagree with it & maintain that wins & losses don't matter as much as we envision them. Like I said before, if you're entertaining enough then it won't matter as much. When WWE wants to use them, they will and they'll make sure to show us that by putting them on the bigger TV shows - that's the reality of the situation.


----------



## Tony Tornado

This episode made me realise that Mason Ryan and Aksana are beyond saving as wrestlers. Aksana is good as a valet and Ryan would be good as the WBF champion but neither of them will ever make it as active wrestlers.


----------



## TempestH

Tony Tornado said:


> This episode made me realise that Mason Ryan and Aksana are beyond saving as wrestlers. Aksana is good as a valet and Ryan would be good as the WBF champion but neither of them will ever make it as active wrestlers.


I don't believe that any wrestler is completely useless. I would rather keep Ryan around as an enhancement talent so that guys with bigger upsides and more potential don't have to be jobbed out anymore.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Mason Ryan is back but he looks like he hasn't trained at all. Was he off the road?


----------



## rockdig1228

TempestH said:


> I don't believe that any wrestler is completely useless. I would rather keep Ryan around as an enhancement talent so that guys with bigger upsides and more potential don't have to be jobbed out anymore.


I completely agree with you on this - if the WWE could maximize their performers' strengths & mask their weaknesses, they'd be in a much better place. Even in our back in forth about main roster guys on NXT, I don't think that Riley & Bateman are useless - far from it in fact, but I think that those in charge have a different agenda for certain guys. The problem is that backstage politics have a big impact on the product we see churned out on TV, which is a shame.


----------



## x78

Dallas pulling a Cena, kicking out of that DDT and then winning with one (shitty) move. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come.

I can't understand why Riley is on NXT, the guy looks like world championship material to me. He should be getting Bo's push on the main roster.


----------



## Flux

I cannot take anybody seriously if they're called BO.

Fucking BO. 

BO fpalm


----------



## Obfuscation

x78 said:


> Dallas pulling a Cena, kicking out of that DDT and then winning with one (shitty) move. I hope this isn't a sign of things to come.
> 
> I can't understand why Riley is on NXT, the guy looks like world championship material to me. He should be getting Bo's push on the main roster.


As a guy who's pretty sweet on Riley, I can't help but agree. Maybe not so much on the World Championship side, however I think he's got the tools to work with another push on the main roster. Still </3 over his last one going up in smoke out of nowhere. US Championship program vs Ziggler would have been a fun highlight for me.

Ryder got it in the end - so I guess I really can't complain.

Getting this week's NXT atm. Looking forward to more tag team championship tournament fun. + O'Brien angle & Graves looking to make his mark on NXT. Gonna be some fun like always. _(unless Big E. Langston shows up. I'll gladly take Bo Dallas over him.)_


----------



## James1o1o

Marked out when Paige put Aksana in that submission move. I thought it was the Liontamer!


----------



## SOSheamus

That DDT on Bo was flipping sick. Should have put him away. It's funny, i was only sitting watching him on Raw and thought too myself that i could see them putting a ruthless aggression gimmick on him, and now people are already comparing him to Cena.


----------



## Srdjan99

Great NXT this week. Paige was awesome


----------



## PRODIGY

James1o1o said:


> Marked out when Paige put Aksana in that submission move. I thought it was the Liontamer!


It looks like a mix between the liontamer and cloverleaf which looks pretty painful.


----------



## Srdjan99

> - There is talk that WWE NXT Diva Paige was injured in her match against Summer Rae at last night’s NXT TV tapings in Winter Park, Florida. We hope to have more details soon.


Hope this thing is wrong


----------



## Tony Tornado

Legasee said:


> It looks like a mix between the liontamer and cloverleaf which looks pretty painful.


Didn't Edge use that move and called it "Edgecution"?



TempestH said:


> I don't believe that any wrestler is completely useless. I would rather keep Ryan around as an enhancement talent so that guys with bigger upsides and more potential don't have to be jobbed out anymore.


He has a really good look but that's it. The guy can't work to save his life, makes every move look bad, gets no reaction whatsoever. I'd rather see Khali walking around like a mummy than this guy. You'd think he had learn how to work a half-decent match by now but judging by that match it's like he's actually getting worse. To me he's as close to useless as you're going to get.


----------



## djmathers1207

This is my first time watching NXT in a while. I've seen one or two episodes last year and I wanted to watch it, but for some reason, I lost interest in it. But, I have to say that this week's is a good show so far.
This Paige girl can GO in the ring and is ready to be called up to the main roster and also Corey Graves is maniacal in a good way that he could be the next Mankind


----------



## Interceptor88

Tony Tornado said:


> Didn't Edge use that move and called it "Edgecution"?
> 
> 
> 
> He has a really good look but that's it. The guy can't work to save his life, makes every move look bad, gets no reaction whatsoever. I'd rather see Khali walking around like a mummy than this guy. You'd think he had learn how to work a half-decent match by now but judging by that match it's like he's actually getting worse. To me he's as close to useless as you're going to get.


A) No. Edgecution is the spike DDT Edge used as a signature move-secundary finisher and Riley used in the past as his finisher. 

B) I don't think Mason Ryan is that bad. In fact I prefer him over Big E Langston and naturally Ezekiel Jackson.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I'd take Ryan over the likes of Langston & Jackson too. Not much there though. It's like the lesser of two evils. Or three, in this case.


----------



## seancarleton77

HayleySabin said:


> Yeah, I'd take Ryan over the likes of Langston & Jackson too. Not much there though. It's like the lesser of two evils. Or three, in this case.


Langston can talk, his offense and selling is good, and he's actually over. In short, he's nothing like Zeke or Ryan.


----------



## Obfuscation

Your logic is tremendously hilarious.

He can talk, therefore he can't be grouped as a power wrestler with other power wrestlers.

His promos are the absolute worst too.


----------



## Bryan D.

seancarleton77 said:


> *Langston can talk*, his offense and selling is good, and he's actually over. In short, he's nothing like Zeke or Ryan.


No, he can't.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Langston is a bad talker, that much can't be denied. He can move in the ring, but he's not agile. He has about four moves, which he can execute well, but it makes him boring because he's repetitive. He's too short to be intimidating or a true enforcer in my eyes. Mason Ryan is someone I can see being a legitimate enforcer, though nothing more than that. They should have kept Langston with Rusev. The only reason his stupid five gimmick got over is because WWE put plants in the audience to get the cheers going.

I wonder who Sasha Banks' admirer is? Jake Carter would have been my initial guess, but he's a jobber. Mojo Rawley maybe? Or Judas Devlin? Sylvester Lefort?


----------



## Flux

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Langston is a bad talker, that much can't be denied. He can move in the ring, but he's not agile. He has about four moves, which he can execute well, but it makes him boring because he's repetitive. He's too short to be intimidating or a true enforcer in my eyes. Mason Ryan is someone I can see being a legitimate enforcer, though nothing more than that. They should have kept Langston with Rusev. The only reason his stupid five gimmick got over is because WWE put plants in the audience to get the cheers going.
> *
> I wonder who Sasha Banks' admirer is? Jake Carter would have been my initial guess, but he's a jobber. Mojo Rawley maybe? Or Judas Devlin? Sylvester Lefort?*


Obviously someone with very low standards

:sabin


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

FluxCapacitor said:


> Obviously someone with very low standards
> 
> :sabin


She's... cute and likeable. A lot of the bearded goofs on NXT would be lucky to have her.

Hopefully they don't have the admirer be Ohno with his sick version of love or something like that.

Maybe Rick Victor? Or Richie Steamboat? I haven't seen either of them in a while.


----------



## Obfuscation

FluxCapacitor said:


> Obviously someone with very low standards
> 
> :sabin


Psychedelic Sabin or not, I like her.


----------



## Eulonzo

What channel is this show on? I hear this is actually on TV but I never bothered to find out where.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

If you live in Canada, Australia, pretty much anywhere English speaking outside of the USA you should be able to catch it on TV. Here in Canada you can watch it on the Score.


----------



## Delbusto

I am really starting to like NXT. The tag tournament is coming off very well, and there are a lot of good matches taking place. I liked the pairing of Ohno and Kruger.

Oh, and Mason Ryan is jacked. Jesus.


----------



## Obfuscation

Neville & Grey vs Ohno & Kruger this week = (Y)

Looking forward to those PAC/Hero interactions. It's 2008 again, woo.

CONOR O'BRIEN's return up coming too. Sweet.


----------



## Daiko

First time I've watched NXT and I've gotta say.. It's pretty good. Mason Ryan looking like a beast, Paige seems awesome and Dallas is really bad.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lol

Nobody likes Bo Dallas.


----------



## Asenath

Eulonzo said:


> What channel is this show on? I hear this is actually on TV but I never bothered to find out where.


If you're in the US, it's on Hulu Plus.



HayleySabin said:


> :lol
> 
> Nobody likes Bo Dallas.


Nope.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I was questiong PAC's potential due to his lack of mic skills and the whole dialect problem but now I truly believe he will get over in the WWE because of how innovative his offense is. This isn't no botch cara bs or standard highflyer, PAC is one of a freaking kind and I think he will use that to get to the top


----------



## Obfuscation

No different than Evan Bourne. I know it certainly helps to have the ability to cut a promo, but it isn't the only thing needed. Ring work and the ability to wow the fans can make one marketable. IE Rey Mysterio. That man can't work a mic to save his life. Major success.


----------



## Rah

I have a major impression that those who say PAC cannot cut a promo is rather due to his Geordie accent than anything else. Otherwise, I agree. WWE bought him up because of and will market him on his moves above all. Kind of what Sin Cara should have been, imo.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think it's stemming from his accent.

PAC has marketability if you ask me. It seems like the company is already intent on putting some form of a push behind him so we'll see where it goes.


----------



## Flux

:lmao

William Regal: "Betty Swallocks, my first girlfriend, I'll never forget her" 

Regal is the GOAT.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Very awesome episode this week. Wyatt is back in ring it seems. Regal with his GOAT lines, British Ambition, nothing unlikeable except for Summer Rae.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd rather see Grey and Neville go by "High Society" than British Ambition. High Society would refer to the upper class for Grey and the aerial offense of Neville. They also need matching ring gear going forward if they're going to be a permanent team. 

Conor O'Brian has lost the mystic of The Ascension. Maybe it was because there was no entrance, but in ring Cameron was always the one with the charisma. And Roman Reigns stole the roaring bit and already used it on wwe programming. 

Looks like Bray Wyatt covered up the tribal on both arms now. Hopefully he got his "wings" fixed on his back as well. At least make them much bigger.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah, was a good episode this week. If I don't see British Ambition as an established WWE tag team in six months then something has definitely gone wrong.

I'm sorry Conor O'Brien, but now that Kenneth Cameron has been fired, there's nothing much left. Maybe a name change and revamp of the whole gimmick, because I'm not buying it at the moment.

Wyatt Family still bossing it (Wyatt is a natural at promos, fucking hell) every week, but there's still one nagging criticism. Luke Harper is fantastic with his brawling, facial expressions and Terry Funk-style drunken staggering, but Erick Rowan certainly needs to improve. Not sure if that's his gimmick as the quiet, isolated personality who likes to stay in his shell, but he seems a bit slow and uninterested sometimes.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

I too an starting to doubt O'Brian, but maybe because the entrance was cut off. I say give him another year in developmental, start training a partner, like Devlin or Victor as everyone has been saying, and put him in a tag team. Cameron was better, but I still think O'Brian and the gimmick can survive.

I like British Ambition, though I like Kruger and Ohno as well. It was a win-lose moment for me. 

Overall a decent episode, next week should be better though.

PAC looks like an alien straight out of the X-Files though. Grey is the superior one in the duo, no question. Better look, youth and a better talker.


----------



## Eclairal

FINALLY, Sylvester Lefort, the future of wrestling is going to makes his debuts in NXT. I can't wait to see him with Sasha. There is no way she could be able to resist to the charm of the French Lover


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT with pics, gifs and quote here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-nxt-272013-review.html

Overall thoughts: The show was okay but skippable.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Eclairal said:


> FINALLY, Sylvester Lefort, the future of wrestling is going to makes his debuts in NXT. I can't wait to see him with Sasha. There is no way she could be able to resist to the charm of the French Lover


Must have missed the Sasha segment, did they actually show Lefort?


----------



## BehindYou

I actually found watching Oliver grey far more entertaining than i thought it would be, especially with such a (intentionally?) bland name


----------



## Kratosx23

rzombie1988 said:


>


Bray Wyatt is so great. When he let out that expression my jaw nearly dropped, I couldn't believe how perfect his response was. Where the hell did this come from? He didn't show anything as Husky Harris.


----------



## RiverFenix

He was a character in FCW before "Husky Harris" as well...






I have a feeling that he could pull off just about any character really and make it compelling/interesting. Sort of like Foley with Cactus Jack, Mankind and Dude Love.


----------



## Honey Bucket

He was also Axl Mulligan for a couple of seconds. Was basically a Mankind ripoff that bombed unsurprisingly.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

I thought his work as Husky Harris in FCW late in 2011 and early in 2012 was pretty good. He played a tweener/face character and feuded with Richie Steamboat and Leo Kruger. He was pretty good and badass. He and Steamboat had a good feud, a hardcore match I believe and a bullrope match.


----------



## Striketeam

Wow is Luke Harper awesomely convincing or what, the guy just sells the crazy backwoods ******* gimmick to a T. If you told me that he was method acting, I honestly wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd rather see Grey and Neville go by "High Society" than British Ambition. High Society would refer to the upper class for Grey and the aerial offense of Neville. They also need matching ring gear going forward if they're going to be a permanent team.
> 
> Conor O'Brian has lost the mystic of The Ascension. *Maybe it was because there was no entrance,* but in ring Cameron was always the one with the charisma. And Roman Reigns stole the roaring bit and already used it on wwe programming.
> 
> Looks like Bray Wyatt covered up the tribal on both arms now. Hopefully he got his "wings" fixed on his back as well. At least make them much bigger.


Oddly, I noticed that too until I watched it again on the Score. He in fact did have an entrance.


----------



## Daiko

Pretty good NXT this week.. 

Liking British Ambition, Kruger, Paige and The Wyatt Family already. Really not a fan of Dallas or Summer Rae though. (Also, can someone link me some of the Ascension stuff. I missed that whole deal and have heard good things about it.)


----------



## x78

Daiko said:


> Pretty good NXT this week..
> 
> Liking British Ambition, Kruger, Paige and The Wyatt Family already. Really not a fan of Dallas or Summer Rae though. (Also, can someone link me some of the Ascension stuff. I missed that whole deal and have heard good things about it.)







21:41

I'm not sure what was going on with O'Brian this week though, he was acting like a bit of a clown and not really like he was in Ascension. Hopefully he just had an off night.


----------



## Stanford

Bo doesn't look so bizarre in profile. They should just make sure he's ALWAYS AND ONLY SEEN IN PROFILE.


----------



## Srdjan99

Good NXT this week. The tag team match was a good match, with Ohno being awesome and Neville his usual great self. The main-event was pretty boring, but the ending was great with Wyatt taking out Dallas. Nothing special here, but again a good edition


----------



## NeyNey

I didn't watch NXT for 3 weeks or something, only watched a few segments/matches. Shame on me.

Conor O'Brian, still my love. :bateman He's so brutal and awesome.


> And Roman Reigns stole the roaring bit and already used it on wwe programming.


I love that roaring of The Ascension so much, I was :mark:ing so hard about the fact that one day, they would do it on RAW or Smackdown... and then Reigns just did it after Ambrose did it once and now he does it every time and it's kind of his thing.
Thanks god Conor has an outstanding look and does it with so much passion. 8*D
[/mark]

The Wyatt Family is just fucking awesome. Never thought I would like them *that* much. (Y)(Y)(Y)

In the recap from last week I saw Summer Rae beating Paige after her match? Aweosme! :mark:
How she slided out of the ring looked fucking epic. :lol


----------



## Mister Hands

I'm probably higher on McGillicutty than most around here, but man, putting him next to Bo makes him look a million times better, huh?


----------



## Flux

Who would have thought Husky fucking Harris would be the man with the most potential in the WWE?


----------



## Shepard

tag matches were a bunch of fun. Ohno and Kruger are a nice pairing and its the most ive enjoyed ohnos ring work in nxt for a bit. Wyatt family owns too and Bo spent the match getting beat up which is all he's good for.


Agree that O'Brien feels off. Everything felt different. I think his music changed, he didnt have the entrance, his hair looks weird (lol) and his sideburns arent as epic. He felt a step off in the ring too. If he gets back to what he used to be in the tag team he could make it as a singles guy. Maybe it's the time off. Wouldn't be against him getting a partner back though. Fun episode this week.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thought the opening tag could have shaved off a few minutes. To their credit, those fans were DEAD for their match. That could have taken me out of it. I do enjoy the Ohno/Kruger pairing. Out of the 4 remaining teams, they're the ones I get the best vibe off of. Only b/c I'm so unfamiliar with Grey & Rowan looks to be VERY inexperienced, despite his partner being the most talented guy around.

Finals should be fun. I get PAC vs Harper. I'm into it.

Oh, lmao @ Big E. Langston still being the worst. Have to slip that in there. Thankfully I think they secretly know he sucks. Which is why he gets 30 seconds of air time weekly.


----------



## RiverFenix

You know how Kruger pushes his tongue out of his missing tooth at the side to make himself seem demented...

Well look what happened to Ohno thanks to Woods at the recent show -


----------



## bme

Damn he fucked his grill up


----------



## Shepard

HayleySabin said:


> Thought the opening tag could have shaved off a few minutes. To their credit, those fans were DEAD for their match. That could have taken me out of it. I do enjoy the Ohno/Kruger pairing. Out of the 4 remaining teams, they're the ones I get the best vibe off of. Only b/c I'm so unfamiliar with Grey & Rowan looks to be VERY inexperienced, despite his partner being the most talented guy around.
> 
> Finals should be fun. I get PAC vs Harper. I'm into it.
> 
> Oh, lmao @ Big E. Langston still being the worst. Have to slip that in there. Thankfully I think they secretly know he sucks. Which is why he gets 30 seconds of air time weekly.


I think Rowan looks bad put next to Harper b/c Harper literally does everything right in the role. Mannerisms and stares to Wyatt now and then are perfect. He literally looks like he's under a spell whereas rowan is a bit more wooden but if he was by himself he'd probably still pull off imposing. wouldn't shock me if they stuck him with harper to learn a thing or two which is fine by me. has a badass look/BEARD


----------



## Obfuscation

He has the right look for the stable and it's possible - if not VERY - that he was put with Harper to do as you say. Get a nice rub and learn a thing or two.

oh, and ignore my statement on the opening match on that show. Tag match was actually quite good. Gave it a second chance and really dug it. Hard to believe British Ambition are in the finals after only just debuting a few weeks ago.


----------



## Shepard

Grey impressed me, and the workovers didn't get boring when i thought they might. I could see British Ambition on the roster by like the summer maybe, they seem quite high on Neville. It's not like he wouldn't get over.


I want to hear him talk more though b/c its cool hearing an accent similar to mine on WWE


----------



## Obfuscation

He feels like a natural babyface. Made for the role he played in the tag match. PAC will get over. He's already over with the NXT crowd. Put him in a WWE ring and it'll be the same thing once they see his work in the ring.

Well, he finally got to talk when they were showing the Royal Rumble tournament package. Maybe they'll be a promo for next week before the tag championship? I know it's not "ideal" in some people's eyes with his accent, but if Del Rio gets to talk. PAC can talk. Del Rio hardly knows English by the sounds of it.


----------



## Tony Tornado

FluxCapacitor said:


> Who would have thought Husky fucking Harris would be the man with the most potential in the WWE?


Absolutely. He's fantastic in that gimmick.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

I liked Kruger and Ohno the most, but that match should have been four minutes shorter. I've seen some indie clips and damn, Ohno has really bastardized his moveset. He's boring in the ring right now. Thank God he has some decent psychology and Kruger has experience or the team would be dead.

Don't see them lasting though. The only real teams coming out of NXT appear to be the Wyatt Family and British Ambition. Still like Grey more.


----------



## Obfuscation

I thought that about the tag match on a first watch. After a second watch I realized it was fine to the time given. If not really good actually. One of the overall best WWE matches of the year so far. Might hold up as the best tag team match for a while too.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Wasn't able to catch NXT last night. Has it not aired yet?


----------



## TempestH

Just watched this week's episode.

The opening with Paige, just awesome.

I'm still not fond of Riley jobbing out to developmental talents. No disrespect to Graves, as I am enjoying his work so far, but Riley deserves a whole lot better than this and I feel that it made Riley look weak to tap out to a "minor league" guy. I feel that a WWE Superstar putting over these newer talents should be sold as a major upset, and the fact that main roster talent are presented simply as if they are just "one of the boys" bothers me. If you sell these guys as a threat, it will mean more when the NXT Superstars go over them.

The tag team main event was solid. I know that Adrian Neville is the obvious standout of the team, but Oliver Grey managed to impress me with what limited offense he was allowed to get. Loved the post match interview and how they sold the victory as well.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Anyone know where I can watch this online? It doesn't appear to be on the usual sites I use.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

I don't like the fact that they make Oliver Grey carry the whole match and then PAC does the finisher and the pin. Grey has very OK in-rings but I wanna see more PAC FFS.


----------



## TempestH

The Cynical Heel said:


> I don't like the fact that they make Oliver Grey carry the whole match and then PAC does the finisher and the pin. Grey has very OK in-rings but I wanna see more PAC FFS.


PAC is already the star of the team. Grey is just "The Other British Guy".


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

TempestH said:


> PAC is already the star of the team. Grey is just "The Other British Guy".


I disagree, I think Grey has a better look and is more comfortable on the stick. He can wrestle, but he's booked to be the guy who takes the beatdown and makes the hot tag. 

I just saw it. Not so pleased that it was Summer Rae of all people to defeat Paige, but it makes sense. Paige wouldn't be much of an anti-Diva if she doesn't have a barbie to feud with. I was hoping they would hold off until they bring in Anya, but I'm interested to see where this goes. 

Corey Graves beats Riley, as he should. Don't think Riley is much really, just has a good theme. His build is so disproportionate it's funny, and he's so generic. 

I did want the Wyatt Family to win though, mainly because British Ambition hasn't really had time to develop into anything more than a duo of English dudes. 

Is Mike Dalton destined to be a WWE jobber, the next Evan Bourne maybe? Not that I have a problem with it, but if he was trained by Lance Storm he must be pretty good.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT 2/14/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-nxt-2142013-review.html

Overall thoughts: It was pretty much a one match show. The tag title match was pretty good and NXT really knows how to make big title matches seem special. Other than that, we had crazy Paige and that was about all that went on.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## x78

Summer Rae reminded me of Maryse. I liked her a lot, she's green but definitely has that 'it' factor that a lot of Divas are missing.

Everyone else featured on the show should be called up to the main roster by Survivor Series at the latest.


----------



## cab12345

I was impressed by Summer Rae, i already care more about her after a few weeks than i do about most of the Divas on the main roster. I would be surprised if Paige is not called up to the main roster after Mania.

The tag team title match was really good. NXT have built the Tag Titles well over the last few weeks so it felt important when Neville/Grey won the belts. Hopefully the Tag titles continue to be an important part of NXT in the future.


----------



## Amber B

Summer Rae is the love child of Daizee Haze and Maryse. That should be a fabulously fucked up combination but Rae does nothing for me.


----------



## Starbuck

Caught up with the last 3 weeks of NXT this morning. Fuck I love this show. The tag titles feel like such a huge deal and while all the teams down there aren't amazing by any means, the ones that actually get the focus and spotlight most certainly _are _worth watching. 

This weeks show was just fantastic from top to bottom. The best hour of WWE TV I've watched in a long time. I only forwarded through the breaks. DAT PAIGE. DAT SUMMER RAE. Holy fuck. This thing is the best feud I've seen this year so far and I'm not even joking. Paige just has that raw charisma, that intangible. The fans love her and watching her go nuts made for great TV. Then out of nowhere comes Summer Rae with that promo and an injection of life into her character. Wow. I was blown away both of them. I can't remember the last time I was so invested in a diva's character never mind two at the same time. 

The main event was brilliant. BRAY WYATT DA GOAT. I'm glad to see Neville/Grey win though. The end of the show was a feel good moment for sure and I don't think the Wyatt Family need the titles to feel important while the other duo definitely do. 

Graves/Riley was a fun match too. A-Ry is fucking over. Guy has bags of charisma. Hopefully he keeps developing down there before a call up to the main roster again.

Can't wait for the next weeks show. I never come away from NXT feeling disappointed. It doesn't even matter who wins or who loses the matches etc because everybody matters and for the most part, everybody gets/stays over. It's just so refreshing. 

DAT NXT.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I think I like NXT more because it's in a small venue. I'm really starting to despise those big black holes that are arenas, filled with zombies where everything falls flat. The intimacy of the NXT arena makes everything feel like it has more life and energy.


----------



## Minka

I love Summer Rae! She's fierce, flawless, and she was workin' it on her entrance. I'm so glad they made her heel.

Of course, Paige is obviously awesome as well. The future of the diva's division looks bright.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Does anyone in here have an intake on NXT's Alexander Rusev?


----------



## Tony Tornado

NXT is great. This is even better than the previous season with Johnny Curtis, Bateman, Maxine and Kaitlyn.

-I'm confident Summer Rae will turn out a better worker than all the previous blonde models. I like her entrance. Paige was awesome as always and I hope we get to see her with a steel chair in her hands one day.-
-I'm very impressed with Luke Harper. I had never seen him wrestle as Brodie Lee but he's amazing. Erick Rowan looks really green but it kinda fits the character so it's not really a problem. I expected Oliver Grey to be just another jobber but I think he'll have a spot on the roster someday maybe even in a tag-team with Neville, who is a can't miss superstar.
-I'm not sold on Corey Graves yet. He has a great look and the STAY DOWN gimmick is cool but I feel something's missing. Riley is one the biggest missed opportunities in recent years. He's always so over and I honestly can't understand why apart from him being a good looking guy. That kind of charisma is really rare and WWE is wasting his talents even if he's a mediocre worker.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Anyone know where I can watch this online? It doesn't appear to be on the usual sites I use.


Dailymotion has all of the latest episodes!


----------



## MikestarManiac3

IMO, but I see possible main event potential in Grey, he's young, got the look and decent ring skills(will improve over time) and has a likeability to him, when I've heard him speak on the mic. I'm a huge Neville fan but his mic skills are subpar but who knows, he has time on his side. Maybe im bis, but god it feels good to be English atm!


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

MikestarManiac3 said:


> IMO, but I see possible main event potential in Grey, he's young, got the look and decent ring skills(will improve over time) and has a likeability to him, when I've heard him speak on the mic. I'm a huge Neville fan but his mic skills are subpar but who knows, he has time on his side. Maybe im bis, but god it feels good to be English atm!


Hopefully all the English stars in the WWE will hold gold in the company, and I feel certain ones like Barrett are a lock on for top gold.


----------



## Obfuscation

Great main event this week. British Ambition does it again and steals the show. They're such a strong babyface team. It's almost amazing to know WWE has these guys right now. Main roster's faces are suffering with only Hell No to keep it afloat. Future should be bright for both Neville & Grey. I'm hoping at least.

Summer Rae isn't someone I think I'll care about, yet, I'll give them credit for making the Divas actually feel like they matter. It was rather impressive. Centering the division around Paige has done well for them so far. If it keeps up then more power to them.


----------



## Srdjan99

Riley vs Graves was a very good match, they have great chemistry . I just love that Riley's spinebuster . The main-event was great, I liked how the Wyatt Family played the monster heel role. NEvilee and Grey played the babyface underdogs perfectly and they put up a good match. My only problem is that Neville worked so much on the Waytt's arms. He's not a sumbission guy so he should stop trying to be one. Great reaction for Grey&Neville after they won the champiionship


----------



## Flux

Srdjan99 said:


> Riley vs Graves was a very good match, they have great chemistry . I just love that Riley's spinebuster . The main-event was great, I liked how the Wyatt Family played the monster heel role. NEvilee and Grey played the babyface underdogs perfectly and they put up a good match. My only problem is that Neville worked so much on the Waytt's arms. *He's not a sumbission guy so he should stop trying to be one. Great reaction for Grey&Neville after they won the champiionship*


But The Wyatt Family are brawlers and big powerful guys. It does make sense seeing as if you weaken their arms, they can't throw as heavy strikes and they may find it harder to throw them about with slams etc. But it didn't pay off at they, as Harper and Rowan just continued to use their power. It would have made sense had Harper and Rowan thought about it.

Although I am a Brodie Lee / Luke Harper mark, and nothing he does is wrong. SO FUCK YOU ERIC ROWAN


----------



## SOSheamus

Srdjan99 said:


> Riley vs Graves was a very good match, they have great chemistry . *I just love that Riley's spinebuster* . The main-event was great, I liked how the Wyatt Family played the monster heel role. NEvilee and Grey played the babyface underdogs perfectly and they put up a good match. My only problem is that Neville worked so much on the Waytt's arms. He's not a sumbission guy so he should stop trying to be one. Great reaction for Grey&Neville after they won the champiionship


Seriously...

I like Riley and everything, and i even sat watching this match thinking he could very well be WWE's next face of the company after Cena. Great clean cut look, can talk and has charisma, and he can get the fans on his side which he proved when he first broke out as a face feuding with Miz. 

But god he needs to slow down in the ring. The whole intense baby-face Cena stick he's channeling makes all of his moves look so un-natural just like Cena.

The spinebuster this week and the week before. Slow it down, and execute it properly like a real AA Spinebuster otherwise he's gonna hurt someone by not planting them properly. 

Really impressed by Grey. I think he could a top english baby face star that Steve Lewington could have been if Lewington was a better talker.


----------



## Shepard

I don't really see an issue w/ Rileys pace. He's super over and way way improved from when he first debuted. Dug the match w/ Graves, both looked good in it.

Main event was great. Both teams are just a bunch of fun to watch and it's actually nice to see the babyface team in control for a good portion of the tag. Big boot to Neville was superb. Reactions to the win makes the titles seem worth so much more. FIRST EVA. FIRST EVA TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Srdjan99 said:


> Riley vs Graves was a very good match, they have great chemistry . I just love that Riley's spinebuster . The main-event was great, I liked how the Wyatt Family played the monster heel role. NEvilee and Grey played the babyface underdogs perfectly and they put up a good match. My only problem is that Neville worked so much on the Waytt's arms. He's not a sumbission guy so he should stop trying to be one. Great reaction for Grey&Neville after they won the champiionship


The reaction after the match I had mixed feelings on. They played the shocked and in awe champions really well, gasping for breath and pouring with sweat, but they didn't actually say anything of meaning. They just hugged and spewed out broken sentences. It was a nice moment and I still think they came off well, but it was nothing exceptional.


----------



## RiverFenix

Solid show from top to bottom this week. Didn't like the darker ring mat though, hopefully that's not permanent. 

Summer Rae reminds me of Michelle McCool more than anything. Looking at the NXT Diva roster though, it's Paige and a bunch of green types. Given wwe doesn't use their diva roster for much, then should send down a couple of the women. OR even better, have had Sara Del Ray play the Dusty role, so that she could have got physically involved, or could down the line. Paige vs Del Ray would be a match I'd like to see. Or send Natalya down, as she's better off than being with Khali and Hornswoggle and have her bullying around the NXT divas and then have Del Ray confront her for coming down to take on trainees and then challenger her - Nattie vs Sara Del Ray!

But I digress...

What is Alex Riley's character hook/gimmick? With the Miz he was sort of Mini-Miz, the cocky (former) jock. But as a face exactly what is he? Most wrestlers start out pretty gimmicked to get fans to care about them and then gradually lose the gimmick to be rather gimmickless regular guy just fighting. Riley seems to be gimmickless but never had the character hook established for folks to care about him. I thought he was going to play the high school jock who can't let those "glory days" go even 10-20-30 years later. We've all run into "those guys", he could always talk about the touchdown he scored in highschool, or the home run he hit, or winning prom king, or all the rad parties he threw etc in his promo's and call his opponents nerds or geeks who got cut from JV teams. He could wear his letterman jacket, his class ring etc.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Solid show from top to bottom this week. Didn't like the darker ring mat though, hopefully that's not permanent.
> 
> Summer Rae reminds me of Michelle McCool more than anything. Looking at the NXT Diva roster though, it's Paige and a bunch of green types. Given wwe doesn't use their diva roster for much, then should send down a couple of the women. OR even better, have had Sara Del Ray play the Dusty role, so that she could have got physically involved, or could down the line. Paige vs Del Ray would be a match I'd like to see. Or *send Natalya down, as she's better off than being with Khali and Hornswoggle and have her bullying around the NXT divas and then have Del Ray confront her for coming down to take on trainees and then challenger her - Nattie vs Sara Del Ray!*


Don't tease us man. That would be too incredible to believe.


----------



## TempestH

SOSheamus said:


> Seriously...
> 
> I like Riley and everything, and i even sat watching this match thinking he could very well be WWE's next face of the company after Cena. Great clean cut look, can talk and has charisma, and he can get the fans on his side which he proved when he first broke out as a face feuding with Miz.
> 
> But god he needs to slow down in the ring. The whole intense baby-face Cena stick he's channeling makes all of his moves look so un-natural just like Cena.
> 
> The spinebuster this week and the week before. Slow it down, and execute it properly like a real AA Spinebuster otherwise he's gonna hurt someone by not planting them properly.


Riley been wrestling this style for over a year and a half. If it were a problem, then someone from management would've told him to slow down a while ago. You can tell that he's polished it up a bit. He's come a long way from being the sloppy shit wrestler who botched every third move when he got initially pushed.

The higher ups probably approve of Riley's in ring schtick

The quick paced ring work is Alex Riley's whole appeal. He's charismatic, over, and good on the mic and all, but he doesn't have much of a gimmick (and imo doesn't need one, just a bit more mic time, or maybe give him a slight comedic side). He's only 6'2 and 240 lbs. He's not big enough to wrestle a full big man style, and he isn't a technically proficient grappler like Daniel Bryan or Tyson Kidd, but he's just as quick and agile as a cruiserweight. This high energy, intense style is what gets Riley over. It's what KEEPS him over now that he's stuck as a jobber. If he starts moving slower, I can guarantee you that the crowds will stop cheering for him.


----------



## RatedRviper

1.Don't you agree how awesome now ring looks with yellow ropes and black mat?! 
2.How do you watch NXT btw,do you all download from torrents or what?


----------



## The Cynical Heel

RatedRviper said:


> 1.Don't you agree how awesome now ring looks with yellow ropes and black mat?!
> 2.How do you watch NXT btw,do you all download from torrents or what?


Yep, and yep.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

RatedRviper said:


> 1.Don't you agree how awesome now ring looks with yellow ropes and black mat?!
> 2.How do you watch NXT btw,do you all download from torrents or what?


If you live in Canada you can watch on the Score, anywhere else you'll have to get online. I hear Dailymotion has full shows.


----------



## RFalcao

I wanna Chris Hero on Smackdown and Raw.


----------



## Obfuscation

He'll get there eventually, obviously. The right time is when it matters. He still has this open ended program with William Regal to do on NXT as it is. Which I can't wait for considering it leads down the road of a match or two.


----------



## chargebeam

Gareth Mallroy said:


> If you live in Canada you can watch on the Score, anywhere else you'll have to get online. I hear Dailymotion has full shows.


Yup, I catch it on The Score. It's funny how I always land on WWE programming when I turn on The Score. It's almost like it's "WWE Network Canada"


----------



## AntUK

got around to seeing it....that look then the slap

















A diva ..selling an injury properly....

Get this girl on raw, yet all the other divas suck can she perk interest in the division alone...


----------



## wkdsoul

Hearing much accross the boards of Bray Wyatt, i saw the initial promos wen NXT started and i know his first appearance was delayed for this, how far should i got back at the min to check out his stuff?


----------



## x78

wkdsoul said:


> Hearing much accross the boards of Bray Wyatt, i saw the initial promos wen NXT started and i know his first appearance was delayed for this, how far should i got back at the min to check out his stuff?


Bray Wyatt FCW matches/promos:

















Bray Wyatt NXT debut:




 (21:59)

These are his only televised matches AFAIK. Since returning from injury he's been managing Luke Harper & Erick Rowan. The focus has mostly been on them but there have been some good segments involving Wyatt.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw...-and-eric-rowan-highlights_sport#.USQvcGeVCxs 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xxdu75_bray-wyatt-attacks-bo-dallas_sport#.USQxb2eVCxs
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv4lh5_bray-wyatt-s-lets-play-a-game-promo_sport#.USQx8GeVCxs


----------



## Conor?

I watch NXT on Sky Sports.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

chargebeam said:


> Yup, I catch it on The Score. It's funny how I always land on WWE programming when I turn on The Score. It's almost like it's "WWE Network Canada"


It's a must have network for me. I love the Score.


----------



## rockdig1228

Thoughts on this week's NXT:

- Bray Wyatt's match & the segment with his family afterwards was the highlight of the show for me. Not much else needs to be said, but they should definitely be called up after Mania.

- I'm still not sold on Xavier Woods... I think he'll work much better in front of larger crowds, but the NXT crowd was pretty quiet throughout his match with El Local. Ricardo showed some nice moves under the mask though, which was nice to see.

- Glad to see that NXT is giving some of the divas actual storylines! Sasha Banks/Audrey Marie put ona decent match for the short time frame they were given, so kudos to them. Also, Summer Rae's promo on Paige was solid... the way she was avoiding looking at the camera & interviewer was a tad distracting though, as it seemed less of a character trait and more so of a discomfort level thing.

- The segment with Tyson Kidd, Leo Kruger & Justin Gabriel was effective. Tyson didn't say much of substance but it didn't really matter as it seems it was mainly a vehicle to give Kruger & Gabriel something to do.

- And then there's Conor O'Brian vs. Big E Langston... I want both of these guys to succeed since there's a shortage of quality big men in the WWE, but neither is ready for a prominent role on TV. There's several things about O'Brian that just don't click for me - his ring entrance is great, but once he sheds that jacket he's very generic, very meh. Other than the full nelson slam he used, the entire rest of his offense was punches & restholds - I'm not saying he needs to chain-wrestle or anything of that sort, but he really could use some variation in his ring style. On to Big E... his offense is believable, but he really needs to work on conveying emotions other than intensity. When he was put in restholds, it just seemed like he was waiting for a cue to move on & put no effort into selling the move. If I were one of the shot-callers in WWE, I'd make both O'Brian & Langston ride with Kane for WWE live events because he would be an ideal teacher for both of these guys.

Overall, the show this week was a little lackluster. One of the things that stands out a lot when watching NXT is that most of them don't quite grasp how important the little things are - it's what you do in between the moves that makes you a great performer. Now I understand that they're in the developmental system for a reason & they're learning on the job, but it does tend to get tedious to watch sometimes. It's also why guys like Wyatt, Ambrose, Rollins & Reigns are far more entertaining than most of the other guys recently in developmental.


----------



## HiddenViolence

So is Bray Wyatt cleared to compete properly now then?


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Pretty boring show. The ending match was okay, considering it was Big E. Decent end to the show, and the start with the Wyatt Family was amazing, highlight of the show. Incredibly done.

Woods is okay but aside from some flashy moves he doesn't have much else to offer right now. I like his Apollo Creed gimmick more. 

What was the deal with Sasha? I thought we would get some payoff right about now? Summer Rae's promos was decent. She could make me into a fan, but her tone is awful. 

Kruger, Kidd and Gabriel was good though. Kruger's new theme is cool, and he got some live mic time which was good. Targeting Kidd (Who was great to see again) was a good move. They should have done a Gabriel vs Kruger feud a long time ago. 

This show really just seemed designed to set up next weeks show, which likely will have some Triple Threat for the title set up, and Kidd and Gabriel going head to head.

Would have liked to have seen Paige though...


----------



## Honey Bucket

First segment was top class. Love the scuffling that Wyatt orders his family members to do. All three are ready.

It's refreshing to see the Divas get some proper storylines and angles. It seems they've assigned the divas their personas. Very odd booking though with Summer beating Paige and then Audrey beating Sasha clean.

Xavier Woods has a likeable gimmick, and obviously has the right amount of charisma, but needs way more match time.

I'm guessing (or hoping) that Tyson Kidd will now be given the nickname 'The Workhorse'. Still not fully convinced with Kruger though, he just looks a bit too clean cut. His promo seemed too abrupt also, as if he didn't know what he was doing out there either.

Conor O'Brien has an awesome entrance, but...fuck sake, come on, he needs to change his fucking name! Still needs a lot more time to gel as a singles athlete. Big E has good levels of intensity, but I get the impression of 'one trick pony'.

All in all a decent episode with a fantastic opening segment.


----------



## MikestarManiac3

Once Woods finishes his phd I'm sure he'll feature more often, he's a good all around talent and a likeable babyface, but he needs an edge so that he doesn't become a stale happy go lucky midcarder. I loved the ascension gimmick but now its becoming abundantly clear that without the cool entrance, O'brian really isn't special, quite generic actually which saddens me. The nxt divas division >>>> wwe divas division. Wyatt family and Kruger, post mania call ups please


----------



## RiverFenix

I liked the show this week outside of the terrible ME finish. But of course I'll always nitpick. 

I didn't get the look Bray Wyatt was going for at first, thought he was wearing a moo-moo or something. In the very least it should have been a different color than his shirt, like a standard white one. But regardless wearing a cook's apron - didn't work. 

What is the point of Yoshi's continued employment if he's getting squashed on NXT now? I liked the Harper and Rowan being told to fight bit, but Bray needed to be a bit more vocal on his commands as the mic wasn't picking it up well. 

Tyson Kidd looked different. I would have figured that the guy was balding given his hair cut stylings - I think he should further grow out his hair over his time off. He seemed comfortable on the mic, and his voice seemed a bit deeper. I don't know what it is - he just seemed really different in presence. He could come back as an "embrace the grind" type of never quit, never say die characters. His face seemed much leaner as well - but that could just be from the hair, as a shaved head usually makes your face look rounder. 

Dug the Kruger mic work and new music. Justin Gabriel's save though was utter crap. Total flop. 

El Local/Ricardo Rodriguez needs to lose about 30lbs. Xavier Woods - he's a man without a character. I agree that he was better during his Apollo Creed rip-off TNA days. 

I like Conor's new music - but not for Conor. Why couldn't he just keep the Ascension entrance? He needs more base/violence in his entrance music. Once the lights come on though - any intrigue evaporates with him. He doesn't have any natural charisma about him. He needs to find a new partner and be put back in the tag ranks where he can be the muscle of the group but have his partner be the flashier, more charismatic workhorse.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I liked the show this week outside of the terrible ME finish. But of course I'll always nitpick.
> 
> I didn't get the look Bray Wyatt was going for at first, thought he was wearing a moo-moo or something. In the very least it should have been a different color than his shirt, like a standard white one. But regardless wearing a cook's apron - didn't work.
> 
> What is the point of Yoshi's continued employment if he's getting squashed on NXT now? I liked the Harper and Rowan being told to fight bit, but Bray needed to be a bit more vocal on his commands as the mic wasn't picking it up well.
> 
> Tyson Kidd looked different. I would have figured that the guy was balding given his hair cut stylings - I think he should further grow out his hair over his time off. He seemed comfortable on the mic, and his voice seemed a bit deeper. I don't know what it is - he just seemed really different in presence. He could come back as an "embrace the grind" type of never quit, never say die characters. His face seemed much leaner as well - but that could just be from the hair, as a shaved head usually makes your face look rounder.
> 
> Dug the Kruger mic work and new music. Justin Gabriel's save though was utter crap. Total flop.
> 
> El Local/Ricardo Rodriguez needs to lose about 30lbs. Xavier Woods - he's a man without a character. I agree that he was better during his Apollo Creed rip-off TNA days.
> 
> I like Conor's new music - but not for Conor. Why couldn't he just keep the Ascension entrance? He needs more base/violence in his entrance music. Once the lights come on though - any intrigue evaporates with him. He doesn't have any natural charisma about him. He needs to find a new partner and be put back in the tag ranks where he can be the muscle of the group but have his partner be the flashier, more charismatic workhorse.


Agreed on Conor. He thrived with a partner to carry the gimmick and he held his own during the match, but he seems way to uncertain as a solo act. Not his fault, he's been in a tag team for so long, but I think it's best if they give him Rick Victor or Devlin as a partner. Hell, even Neville if Grey is badly injured. Needs to change his name though. How about Merrick Connor? 

How do you mean Kruger is too clean cut Krang? Like, literally too clean and shaven? I guess on the main roster they could smear some dirt on him and make him look filthier and more brutal. This is why I wished he stayed as the Alpha Male Lion Stud. His mic work was good, his attire was good and he seemed a lot more confidant and had some great lines. "I am who I am and who I am is the greatest of all time!"

Kidd should have some sort of MMA styled gimmick, or at least one like you suggested Phoenix, something grittier and tougher, a guy who won't quit, takes the punishment, a tougher than nails kinda guy.


----------



## Honey Bucket

He should let his hair hang over his eyes, and they could maybe enhance his ring attire somewhat. I guess if they dirty him up too much he'll start to look like a member of the Wyatt Family, heh.

I'm not fully convinced by his promo style, but that may just be a matter of personal taste, and who knows, I may grow to like it.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> He should let his hair hang over his eyes, and they could maybe enhance his ring attire somewhat. I guess if they dirty him up too much he'll start to look like a member of the Wyatt Family, heh.
> 
> I'm not fully convinced by his promo style, but that may just be a matter of personal taste, and who knows, I may grow to like it.


His style as the Game Hunter is certainly different, and I guess doesn't appeal to everyone, but he hasn't been practicing the character for too long either. I liked his Gentleman character, it was a tad bit generic as far as heels go, but it's an act that can be placed anywhere on the card and he was good at it.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-nxt-2212013-review.html

Overall thoughts: Well this had some good stuff and some pretty awful stuff. Audrey Marie being the secret admirer was stupid and the main was a Worst Match of the Year Candidate. Summer Rae was really good though and I'm totally up for a El Local vs Xavier Woods rematch. Also, Tom Phillips really sucks.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## chargebeam

Is this the one that airs tonight on The Score? (Canada)


----------



## x78

Pretty good show overall with Wyatt outstanding, and I liked Kruger being given live mic time, his new character really is sinister and a massive improvement from when he was FCW champion.

I actually liked the O'Brian/Big E match, Conor needs time to grow into his gimmick but it was a slugfest and put both guys over as legit heavyweights. Definitely better than O'Brian's last singles outing which is encouraging.


----------



## KNEES_TO_FACES

Wyatt Family all the way


----------



## HiddenViolence

Bray Wyatt has one of the best characters in wrestling today. The fact that Bo Dallas is on the main roster and Wyatt isn't is horrible.


----------



## Obfuscation

Got to like how Bray Wyatt began the show and made you think it was going to remain on a high the entire night. Then Big E. Langston had his match. Made me hate wrestling for about 6 minutes. Corey Graves sure was a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## Daiko

Before I started to watch NXT I used to wonder what all the fuss was with Wyatt.. My god do I know now though! Quite possibly the best character in the entire WWE right now. It's sad that while NXT seems to be bringing the best out of these three, you just know that as soon as they are moved up to the main roster they are going to get fucked over by Creative..

Xavier Woods looks like he'd be a fairly solid Midcard Kofi Kingston type role when he works out his Character a bit more.. He's got a really entertaining moveset and gets the crowd involved a fair bit. 

Big E & Conor O'Brian match was horrible.. Just.. Horrible.

(Side note.. Audrey Marie is hot!)


----------



## Obfuscation

Woods is cool. He'd make a nice midcarder like you said. I enjoyed him back in TNA so it's good to see him popping up on NXT right now.

Luke Harper has to be the future though. He's too great not to be. Come on WWE, don't let me down.


----------



## Srdjan99

- Great to see Wyatt back, and his post-match promo was excellent, love his gimmick, he really is one of the best thing in the WWE right now.

- I'm impressed with Local, it's only the 2nd time i see him in the ring and he is great. Woods was ok too, i think he can be a star in the future and his dancing, 70s gimmick is fairly good. Their match was not really that good. It had to many headlocks which slowed down the match.

- It's good that at least in the NXT we have some proper Divas feuds and Audrey/Banks was a decent match, but they try to sell Banks as the underdog, a thing that they do quite badly.

- Kidd's promo was good to, but I wasn't really into it.

-The main-Event was a great powerhouse fight and Graves stealing the title at the end helps the storyline further. I can’t wait to see the fallout from that. The finish was a bit anti-climactic. I get that it’s so neither man looks weak, in a sense, but it feels cheap.

Overall: A solid NXT edition. The Wyatt's family segment and the main-event were the main attractions here


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

HayleySabin said:


> Woods is cool. He'd make a nice midcarder like you said. I enjoyed him back in TNA so it's good to see him popping up on NXT right now.
> 
> Luke Harper has to be the future though. He's too great not to be. Come on WWE, don't let me down.


I said on another thread that Harper could try out the Diesel gimmick.


----------



## RiverFenix

Luke Harper is much more Bruiser Brody than Diesel.


----------



## truk83

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Luke Harper is much more Bruiser Brody than Diesel.


Agree here.


----------



## tbp82

Luke Harper as a Diesal Type-It would take a haircut, beard and mustache trim, shaped goatee, tan, and slick back hair okay maybe I just turned him into Roman Reigns. Just because he looks like Bruiser Brody now doesn't mean he can't look like Nash if cleaned up.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I think Harper is fine the way he looks. The guy could be a real unhinged monster if given the right booking.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I've never really had a reason to care about Tyson Kidd (as did anyone else), but that changed tonight. The heartfelt promo was great and if he can somehow roll with the workhorse thing, then it might do him wonders.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I've never really had a reason to care about Tyson Kidd (as did anyone else), but that changed tonight. The heartfelt promo was great and if he can somehow roll with the workhorse thing, then it might do him wonders.


I enjoyed it too, it was good work, and he was looking okay despite the injury. A little thinner. Gabriel trying to make the save was poorly done though, despite the reaction.

I suggested the Diesel character because Harper has experience playing a bully trucker character in one of his indy feds.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gareth Mallroy said:


> I said on another thread that Harper could try out the Diesel gimmick.


:kobe

He's suited exactly how he is.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

HayleySabin said:


> :kobe
> 
> He's suited exactly how he is.


As a mentally handicapped goon? Sure, it would be cool for the first two-three years, but it seems an awful waste for a guy who can talk, work and could really pull off a singles run. Play to his strengths, he's been a trucker before, he could do the Diesel gimmick and become a legit monster heel in the company. With Mark Henry, the Big Show and Kane nearing retirement soon I think it's best that WWE invests in some more big men who can work and wrestle. Luke Harper would be wasted as a goon or tag team man. He can be a Wyatt for his initial career, but I feel he's meant for more.


----------



## Kumail

Im really liking Wyatt right now. There's just something about Connor O'Brian that intrigues me and makes me want to see him every week. This new entrance is awesome. He knows his character pretty well and he'll only improve if he is given the adequate time to continue what he is doing. WWE needs a character like Connor O'Brian right now. The match with Big E Langston really wasn't anything more than it needed to be. Imagine O'Brian's entrance on a main show with full production and louder music. Awesome. I wish he'd create a more solid move set though. Thats the only criticism I can come up with.


----------



## Daiko

Been wondering this for a few weeks now, but where has Richie Steamboat disappeared to? He hasn't been on since I started watching (Start of the Tag Tournament) and I've noticed that he isn't in the next set of tapings either.. Just wondering if he picked up some sort of injury or he's just not getting matches.


----------



## Srdjan99

He is injured i think


----------



## x78

Daiko said:


> Been wondering this for a few weeks now, but where has Richie Steamboat disappeared to? He hasn't been on since I started watching (Start of the Tag Tournament) and I've noticed that he isn't in the next set of tapings either.. Just wondering if he picked up some sort of injury or he's just not getting matches.


He's injured, but has anyone honestly missed him?


----------



## Daiko

Wouldn't say that I have missed him, but I was a little curious. 

Thanks for answering anyways


----------



## chargebeam

Just gotta say... Whoever thought of using "Welcome Home" as NXT's official theme song should be put in charge of choosing a new theme for Raw & Smackdown, and also all the upcoming PPV themes.


----------



## Asenath

x78 said:


> He's injured, but has anyone honestly missed him?


I have.


----------



## -Extra-

He should've got the Bo Dallas spot esp. Since his dad had an altercation with Wade in weeks before RR.


----------



## Stanford

Can anyone link me to any article citing that Steamboat is injured? Thanks mates.


----------



## Asenath

There's no injury report on him since 2010.


----------



## Stanford

Asenath said:


> There's no injury report on him since 2010.


That's exactly what I'm finding too. I'm wondering where all this talk of an injury is coming from.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

No one should care about Richie Steamboat. He's a midcard loser. Ohno was right when he said to Ricky that his son had no potential.


As for NXT last night, it was okay. Excellent opening bout with Gabriel and Kruger. I liked Kruger's new theme. Having Tyson in the corner was smart, and the overall match was pretty good. Technical, with lots of psychology involving the arm. I'm guessing that Over Head Arm/Elbowlock is his new finisher. Good stuff. THe crowd really got behind Gabriel, which means the heel is doing the job well. The kayfabe story between the two is pretty cool:

http://www.fcwwrestling.info/LKruger-CunninglyCrazy.html

Bo gets jumped, nothing special given the attacker is revealed in the main event. 

Aksana vs Emma went a lot longer than I would have expected. About as good as an Aksana match can get, though Emma did an okay job. Not to fond of her stupid dancing act though. We had Layla for that.

Main event was okay. The contrasting styles didn't mesh well at all. O'Brian didn't use nearly as many power moves as he should have, and GRaves should have been chop clocking his leg the whole match. Boring, but not bad. Shield showing up was random. I would rather they just stay off of NXT now. 

I know NXT is taped three in a row, so why weren't Grey and Neville on the show? Poor handling of the tag champions indeed.


----------



## rzombie1988

WWE NXT 2/228/2013

I reviewed it here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-nxt-2272013-review.html

It had:
Justin Gabriel vs Leo Kruger
Emma vs Aksana
Corey Graves vs Conor O'Brian

Overall thoughts: The opener was good but it all sucked from there. Too many people missing from the show as well which hurt it. Skip it. 

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Interceptor88

rzombie1988 said:


> Some shots from the show:


Epic.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Yeah, aside from the opening match, no point in seeing it. With the next four tapings coming up this one seemed pretty irrelevant.


----------



## Situation

Interceptor88 said:


> Epic.


how lame was that :shocked:


----------



## RiverFenix

Situation said:


> how lame was that :shocked:


That's her gimmick.


----------



## Tony Tornado

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That's her gimmick.


And it's one of the best. I'm now an Emma mark. Put her on the main roster right now because she has the only dancing gimmick we need. I guarantee all of you she'll be over as hell one day.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Tony Tornado said:


> And it's one of the best. I'm now an Emma mark. Put her on the main roster right now because she has the only dancing gimmick we need. I guarantee all of you she'll be over as hell one day.


It's kinda funny that they have such a goofy and awkward character, but I'll need to see it more first.


----------



## Asenath

Gareth, I hate to call you out in so many words, but you should view and benefit from this:


----------



## Amber B

rzombie1988 said:


>











I can't with this chick :lmao
The troll music, the walk, the "dance", her battle with the ring ropes, she's all of the fuckery that I simply love in wrestling.


That Shield pop, though. :ass


----------



## PRODIGY

rzombie1988 said:


>


:lmao

What the fuck!


----------



## NikkiSixx

"That's a lariat, right?" Mr. For The Win drives me crazy every single week.


rzombie1988 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao New fave. Bless her.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

NikkiSixx said:


> "That's a lariat, right?" Mr. For The Win drives me crazy every single week.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao New fave. Bless her.


Aww, give Dawson a break. He's learning. And he's very enthusiastic.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I actually liked the main event tbh.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I actually liked the main event tbh.


Could have been a better match if they made O'Brian look like a dominant force and Graves like the cocky underdog who won't give up, but they made them look near equal, which is poor storytelling and it was a somewhat slow paced match.


----------



## Tony Tornado

WHEN ARE WE GOING TO GET THAT MIKE DALTON vs AXL KEEGAN MATCH THEY PROMISED US??????


----------



## x78

The main event was fine, I don't know who thought it would be a good idea to put a long heel v heel match at the end of a 4 hour taping but they both did well, it just kind of sucked because they both worked a heel style and the crowd were understandably dead. 

That pop for The Shield though


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Emma looked like she was drunk rather than being a bad dancer lol.


----------



## Stanford

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Aww, give Dawson a break. He's learning. And he's very enthusiastic.


Agreed. He could have just done the lazy thing and called it a clothesline. That's what Cole does. At least he wants to get it right. This _is_ a developmental show after all.


----------



## Daiko

For some reason I really want to repeatedly punch Bo Dallas in his moronic prick of a face.. Is this normal or should I seek some mental help?

Edit: Just finished watching NXT.. Pretty decent show once again!

Emma is actually pretty amusing. Not laughed like that at a diva since.. Dunno really. But it was a loooong time ago.

Dallas is really bad. Like. Real bad. The fact that he and Bray are related is astounding as they are at complete opposite ends of the spectrum! One has one of the best gimmicks in the entire WWE, has fantastic Mic work and isn't too shabby in the ring. The other's only defining factor is the fact that he looks more like a woman than most of the Divas.

I'm beginning to like Graves and his gimmick more and more as the weeks go by. 

Ambrose with a mic!!! :mark: 
Reigns roaring like a motherfucker!! :mark: 
Rollins! :mark: 
Seeing Gabriel having a match and winning! :mark: 
Dallas getting KTFO!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx

Daiko said:


> For some reason I really want to repeatedly punch Bo Dallas in his moronic prick of a face.. Is this normal or should I seek some mental help?


One of us. One of us. One of us.

(I'd say it's normal.)


----------



## x78

I would probably think you were strange if you didn't want to punch Bo.


----------



## Kumail

TD is awesome


----------



## Bryan D.

Daiko said:


> For some reason I really want to repeatedly punch Bo Dallas in his moronic prick of a face.. Is this normal or should I seek some mental help?


I know that feel bro.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg

I agree with everybody when they say they want to punch Bo (he looked so smug at the beginning with Graves). I really like Emma, she plays the awkward character very well. The dancing cracks me up.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Zach Gowen's Leg said:


> I agree with everybody when they say they want to punch Bo (he looked so smug at the beginning with Graves). I really like Emma, she plays the awkward character very well. The dancing cracks me up.


Speaking in kayfabe, wouldn't you be smug if you lasted 20 minutes in the Rumble, beat Wade Barrett and then get a title shot on NXT while some small fry is complaining>


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone know where i can watch the latest NXT episode at? The site i usually use has all bad links that were removed due to copyright or whatever.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone know where i can watch the latest NXT episode at? The site i usually use has all bad links that were removed due to copyright or whatever.


Dailymotion, sports2watch, Bollyrulez are good ones.


----------



## PoisonMouse

I love how Emma is basically a WWE Diva parody.


----------



## Arcade

Conor O Brien's theme is epic. Too bad I can't find it anywhere on the internet.

Edit: Found it.


----------



## hadoboy

Emma is brilliant. Her character is simply amazing. Though mind you, her wrestling skills seem rather lacking, I mean Aksana actually seemed more talented then Emma.


----------



## Daiko

hadoboy said:


> Emma is brilliant. Her character is simply amazing. Though mind you, her wrestling skills seem rather lacking, I mean Aksana actually seemed more talented then Emma.


I don't know much about her, but I think that is her gimmick in a nutshell. She's meant to look comically bad at everything.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy

Decent NXT last night. We got another terrible Summer Rae promo. I knew her voice sucked from the moment I heard her do ring announcing, but it just gets worse and more embarrassing every week. However, they lovely Renee Young saved the segment by simply being their.

Neville wins a handicap match, standard affair because Grey is missing. Devlin is wearing Zack Ryder tights. Neville wins, but the Wyatt Family trash poor Grey at the top of the ramp. I hear Grey has recovered from his injuries pretty well, so I'm sure he will be back in action at the next tapings, but for the next two or three I expect he will be a non-wrestling presence. 

Kruger vs Tatsu was actually decent for a squash. Kruger used a couple of new offensive moves, the most interesting being a crossface chickenwing which he transitioned into an arm wrench/breaker of sorts. I also dig his new theme music. The finisher is simple, but the Kruger End wasn't doing him any favours. His gimmick, with the whole story laid out is pretty cool, it just never gets time to shine.

Six diva tag was okay. Teams were abrupt and random once again, but the major conflict was between the teams was Banks and Marie. I'm guessing the feud will continue.

Shield message was generic and redundant. We get it, no one can stop you... except you ran scared from Big E Langston a month or so back. Rollins needs to ditch the stupid hat. He looks like a train conductor. 

Bo Dallas and Wyatt have an exchange. I would like to see the Wyatt Family and the Shield collide just once, maybe on NXT. Would be cool. Wyatt tells Dallas he could have protected him from the Shield, which only fuelled my interest. I mean, Rollins and Ambrose don't look like any form of threats to two giant, mentally handicapped backwater nutjobs. 

Main event was much better than last week. Bo Dallas got new theme music. I liked his previous Texas Special but the Cowboy/Western type of vibe it had didn't go with his energy and youthful look. I was a good match, flowed pretty well, was a step above the typical triple threat formula you would expect from less experienced guys. Crowd was behind Graves and Dallas, and O'Brian showed some impressive agility when he tried a top rope clothesline. He used another innovative manoeuvre, when he set up Graves for a power bomb, but then twisted his body so Graves neck was wrenched. Some interesting moves on NXT this week. 

Bo Dallas impressed during the match. Drop kick, suplex, neck breaker, running turnbuckle bulldog, nothing super incredible but he showed he knew a variety of offensive manoeuvres. Awesome spot where Graves gets Dallas in the 13th Step before O'Brian gets him in some kind of neck scissors arm wrench. 

O'Brian gets the win from a Wyatt distraction. Hopefully the rematch is better than last time.

This NXT is really worth a watch. Advancement in all major stories, a healthy dose of Bray Wyatt, some British Ambition finally, movement for Gabriel and Kruger, hopefully leading to another solid match, and a very good main event.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kruger is really growing into his gimmick - I liked his offense/sub game much better as well, never liked Krugers End to begin with. New finisher is McGuinness' London Dungeon finisher. Only issue I had with the match was Regal mentioning how Kruger's lariat is so damaging because he he played cricket - a guy like Kruger wouldn't be playing cricket. It would be like saying Kane has a clothesline from playing baseball. I think Leo is ready for a post-Mania call-up.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kruger is really growing into his gimmick - I liked his offense/sub game much better as well, never liked Krugers End to begin with. New finisher is McGuinness' London Dungeon finisher. Only issue I had with the match was Regal mentioning how Kruger's lariat is so damaging because he he played cricket - a guy like Kruger wouldn't be playing cricket. It would be like saying Kane has a clothesline from playing baseball. I think Leo is ready for a post-Mania call-up.


Definitely. As Mallroy said, his offence has really grown and he's added a few new moves which play well into his new psychology, especially that Hammerlock/Chikenwing move. 

Nice pick up on the London Dungeon. I feel targeting specific sections of his opponents goes well with his Hunter gimmick. 

Kruger is ready I feel. I enjoyed his South African Alpha Male Lion Stud gimmick, mainly because it showed off what a good talker he could be, and he drew some good heat from the crowd, but this gimmick is certainly quite unique. 

Yeah, Regal's comment was pretty stupid. It would fit perfectly with his previous gimmick, but not this one. 

I liked the main event too. Good triple threat, the right man won.


----------



## MikestarManiac3

Conor O'Brian really impressed me imo. His moveset seemed a lot less generic and he lasted quite well for a big guy( well sorta big) and that electric chair like facebuster was wicked. Dallas showed good energy but he really has a plain offense, which credit to him he does well, he could use a few more original maneuvers. Graves was good to. I wish Adrian Neville didn't have such a strong geordie accent, it doesn't do him a lot of favours. Kruger is roster ready, he implements his character perfectly into the match and has great psychology


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

MikestarManiac3 said:


> Conor O'Brian really impressed me imo. His moveset seemed a lot less generic and he lasted quite well for a big guy( well sorta big) and that electric chair like facebuster was wicked. Dallas showed good energy but he really has a plain offense, which credit to him he does well, he could use a few more original maneuvers. Graves was good to. I wish Adrian Neville didn't have such a strong geordie accent, it doesn't do him a lot of favours. Kruger is roster ready, he implements his character perfectly into the match and has great psychology


I agree. O'Brian is fairly solid in the ring and has the right look, he just needs to soak up the character a bit more. With time that will happen.

Neville has a pretty weird voice. I hope in the future they let Grey do the talking.


----------



## Stanford

hadoboy said:


> Emma is brilliant. Her character is simply amazing. Though mind you, her wrestling skills seem rather lacking, I mean Aksana actually seemed more talented then Emma.


She was trained by Lance Storm, and the word is that she's actually very advanced. I think she's just playing to her gimmick.


----------



## rzombie1988

WWE NXT 3/7/2013 had:

Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin and Scott Dawson
Leo Kruger vs Yoshi Tatsu - Match of the Night
Sasha Banks, Cameron and Naomi vs Alicia Fox, Aksana and Audrey Marie
Corey Graves vs Conor O'Brien vs Bo Dallas

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-nxt-372013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: The show was good as a whole though the main wasn't real impressive. T2P Leo Kurger was however and looked the best he ever looked. He busted out some new submissions and really got my attention. The divas match was also decent for the most part though the finish had some issues. Overall, the show is worth seeing but I could have done without the main.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Decent episode. Main event was kinda sloppy, and Bo Dallas' new music is shit. Typical generic radio friendly heavy rock. At least his old theme had some character.

Starting to come around on Leo Kruger the past week or two, although his match with Yoshi wasn't that noteworthy.

Just love Wyatt's demeanour and his mannerisms when he speaks. Alarming how he and his real life brother differ in promo quality.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Decent episode. Main event was kinda sloppy, and Bo Dallas' new music is shit. Typical generic radio friendly heavy rock. At least his old theme had some character.
> 
> Starting to come around on Leo Kruger the past week or two, although his match with Yoshi wasn't that noteworthy.
> 
> Just love Wyatt's demeanour and his mannerisms when he speaks. Alarming how he and his real life brother differ in promo quality.


Main event was sloppy, but then it is developmental. 

As for the new theme for Dallas is fits him. The previous theme was better, and I can imagine Mulligan coming out to that with his US title, but it didn't fit Bo too well, especially when you take into account his age and his energy.


----------



## rockdig1228

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Decent NXT last night. We got another terrible Summer Rae promo. I knew her voice sucked from the moment I heard her do ring announcing, but it just gets worse and more embarrassing every week. However, they lovely Renee Young saved the segment by simply being their.


I'll agree that her voice is annoying, but I thought it was actually a really good promo. She plays a snobby biatch very well, as well as Michelle McCool did (speaking of voices, I never could get past her accent).

Other thoughts:
- I like the fact that the Wyatt Family is all over the show. Looks like they're setting up Neville/Grey/Dallas vs. the Family at some point and I don't mind that so much.

- I find Devlin's tattoos terrrrrible, especially the leg tats. I'd be ok if he covered those up.

- I also enjoyed Kruger's match & he's getting much more comfortable in the gimmick, plus the London Dungeon as a finisher works well for him. I also wish he would use the abdominal stretch like he did against Trent Barreta a while back (where he was continually wrenching it and laughing like a maniac), it was perfect for his character.

- Really enjoyed the Shield promo, as usual. Thought it was the best Rollins has delivered yet.

- Didn't like Bo's new theme... thought the old one was perfect for him, especially when you hear his accent.

- Finally, the main event was really good IMO. I've bagged on O'Brian previously for his ring work, but he really stepped it up for that match. I think a quicker tempo is a much better pace for him; once he slows a match down it becomes nearly unwatchable for me. Enjoyed seeing Graves bust out the Half Boston Crab too; I feel like that would be a much better finisher for him than his current one, as it's much easier to apply and can come out of nowhere (such as rolling into it after shooting someone off the ropes). Also thought Bo pulled his weight and made the others look good, which is easily his most redeeming quality as a performer. Not sure how I feel about the hip toss/powerslam as a finisher though... guess it's better than his weak-looking spear at least.


----------



## x78

Pretty good show overall. Kruger looks ready for the main roster based on that, I loved his new moveset. The main event was nice, O'Brian seems to be improving each week as a singles wrestler which is great, I feel like he's just lacking a high-impact finisher now to take him to the next level. Good in-ring performance from Bo too, but could that backstage segment have been any worse? He's so much like Tommy Wiseau it isn't funny.


----------



## Defei

Do they ever plan on debuting Conor O'brian on the main roster or what? Dude is 33, older than Orton FFS. Now if they put him in the mid card, he would be well above 35 before he makes it as a main eventer(if at all).


----------



## x78

Defei said:


> Do they ever plan on debuting Conor O'brian on the main roster or what? Dude is 33, older than Orton FFS. Now if they put him in the mid card, he would be well above 35 before he makes it as a main eventer(if at all).


No point debuting him before he's ready. Del Rio didn't debut until he was 33, R-Truth didn't really debut in WWE until he was 36. DDP didn't even make his wrestling debut until he was 35.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

rockdig1228 said:


> I'll agree that her voice is annoying, but I thought it was actually a really good promo. She plays a snobby biatch very well, as well as Michelle McCool did (speaking of voices, I never could get past her accent).
> 
> Other thoughts:
> - I like the fact that the Wyatt Family is all over the show. Looks like they're setting up Neville/Grey/Dallas vs. the Family at some point and I don't mind that so much.
> 
> - I find Devlin's tattoos terrrrrible, especially the leg tats. I'd be ok if he covered those up.
> 
> - I also enjoyed Kruger's match & he's getting much more comfortable in the gimmick, plus the London Dungeon as a finisher works well for him. I also wish he would use the abdominal stretch like he did against Trent Barreta a while back (where he was continually wrenching it and laughing like a maniac), it was perfect for his character.
> 
> - Really enjoyed the Shield promo, as usual. Thought it was the best Rollins has delivered yet.
> 
> - Didn't like Bo's new theme... thought the old one was perfect for him, especially when you hear his accent.
> 
> - Finally, the main event was really good IMO. I've bagged on O'Brian previously for his ring work, but he really stepped it up for that match. I think a quicker tempo is a much better pace for him; once he slows a match down it becomes nearly unwatchable for me. Enjoyed seeing Graves bust out the Half Boston Crab too; I feel like that would be a much better finisher for him than his current one, as it's much easier to apply and can come out of nowhere (such as rolling into it after shooting someone off the ropes). Also thought Bo pulled his weight and made the others look good, which is easily his most redeeming quality as a performer. Not sure how I feel about the hip toss/powerslam as a finisher though... guess it's better than his weak-looking spear at least.


McCool's tone wasn't Summer Rae bad. While the essence of her promo was good, sometimes improper tone or an accent can ruin the whole segment.

Bo's new theme is generic, but his previous theme didn't seem to suit him. It would fit his uncle and grandfather, hell, even his father in his US Express days could rock that, but he's too youthful and energetic for the theme. 

I like the 13th Step. Unique, cool and it looks painful. The half-crab is not a favourite of mine, it reminds me of Luger too much. Too simple and plain.

I do agree, O'Brian has been doing better, now he just needs to get himself a bit more in character, maybe by laughing during matches or growling like Cameron used to. 

He's older, but if he keeps himself in good shape there's no reason why he can't go another ten years. Kane is doing well, and while he is Kane and a fantastic athlete I think it proves that anyone who keeps themselves in good physical condition can have longevity in the ring.


----------



## Defei

x78 said:


> No point debuting him before he's ready. Del Rio didn't debut until he was 33, R-Truth didn't really debut in WWE until he was 36. DDP didn't even make his wrestling debut until he was 35.


Completely different cases here. Both Ron killings and DDP came from a different era where age didn't really matter to get over or get established in a main event scene. Del Rio is one of Vince's pet projects and he's positioned as a draw for the mexican market. We all know how much he got handed in his two years in the company alone and the push isn't going to stop. 

Conor O'brain has none of those advantages except for maybe good looks that Vince mcmahon loves. I don't think it's enough.


----------



## x78

Defei said:


> Completely different cases here. Both Ron killings and DDP came from a different era where age didn't really matter to get over or get established in a main event scene. Del Rio is one of Vince's pet projects and he's positioned as a draw for the mexican market. We all know how much he got handed in his two years in the company alone and the push isn't going to stop.
> 
> Conor O'brain has none of those advantages except for maybe good looks that Vince mcmahon loves. I don't think it's enough.


Truth only debuted in 2008. Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit were 36 before they made it to the main event, JBL was 37 etc. I know they needed people to step up and take the reigns at that time but if guys are good at what they do I don't think age matters too much in terms of being successful. Mark Henry was pretty much a jobber until he was 40. Having said that I agree that O'Brian needs to get a call up sooner rather than later if he's going to make it, Leo Kruger and Kassius Ohno are also 33 so the same applies for them too. I actually think O'Brian would probably be on the main roster already as part of a tag-team if Cameron hadn't got himself fired. Now he needs a little more time to reinvent himself as a singles competitor.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Every time I see Naomi she impresses me more and more. I seriously believe they could rebuild the Diva's division around Naomi and Aj matches alone for the next 6 months.

I was seriously hoping for Emma to do her dance this week.

The main event was great. Corey Graves is one of my picks to hopefully be called up. BTW, Batista was around 32 when he debuted on Smackdown and had his first World Heavyweight Championship run was four years later around the age of 36. So there ya go.


----------



## SOSheamus

CruelAngel77 said:


> Every time I see Naomi she impresses me more and more. I seriously believe they could rebuild the Diva's division around Naomi and Aj matches alone for the next 6 months.
> 
> I was seriously hoping for Emma to do her dance this week.
> 
> The main event was great. Corey Graves is one of my picks to hopefully be called up. BTW, Batista was around 32 when he debuted on Smackdown and had his first World Heavyweight Championship run was four years later around the age of 36. So there ya go.


I actually think Naomi has regressed a little. Looked much more solid in the ring in the old FCW pre divas season of NXT.


----------



## RDEvans

The main event was alrightm Corey Graves really Impresses me.
Bo Dallas' new theme is kind of unfitting and Neville once again has impressed me.
speaking of themes







I can't get enough of Biritsh Ambition's theme, it has to be my favorite NXT theme RN


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

RDEvans said:


> The main event was alrightm Corey Graves really Impresses me.
> Bo Dallas' new theme is kind of unfitting and Neville once again has impressed me.
> speaking of themes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get enough of Biritsh Ambition's theme, it has to be my favorite NXT theme RN


I'm partial to Graves' theme, but this one isn't bad.


----------



## Obfuscation

Main event this week = (Y)

Quality action from all three. Even the creepy lad Smilin' Bo Dallas showed us something. WWE has a goldmine with him though. And it isn't in the capacity of where he's at now. The face. The smile. Creepy gestures all around. If he got a gimmick of being the "window starer" it would sell tickets. Bank on it.

NXT this week should have been renamed NXT starring Bray Wyatt. He was all over this edition. Which in no means is a negative..

Shield promo was some more quality. :mark:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

HayleySabin said:


> Main event this week = (Y)
> 
> Quality action from all three. Even the creepy lad Smilin' Bo Dallas showed us something. WWE has a goldmine with him though. And it isn't in the capacity of where he's at now. The face. The smile. Creepy gestures all around. If he got a gimmick of being the "window starer" it would sell tickets. Bank on it.
> 
> NXT this week should have been renamed NXT starring Bray Wyatt. He was all over this edition. Which in no means is a negative..
> 
> Shield promo was some more quality. :mark:


There was a rumour a while back that trainer/former wrestler Steve Keirn suggested that Dallas should have a 1920's - 1960's style swinger gimmick with the theme Dixie Biscuit.


----------



## fivestar

This weeks show might have been the best one I've seen thus far. Naomi is the best and most energetic womens wrestler in AGES (different style than some of the other talented women like Natalya or Beth) & the main event with Graves and O'Brian was more interesting than quite the majority of an average RAW.


----------



## THANOS

fivestar said:


> This weeks show might have been the best one I've seen thus far. Naomi is the best and most energetic womens wrestler in AGES (different style than some of the other talented women like Natalya or Beth) & the main event with Graves and O'Brian was more interesting than quite the majority of an average RAW.


They did Graves/O'Brian again? That marks three weeks in a row now I believe. I hope the match was good! What else was on this week's show?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Thanos I think they mean last weeks show, with the triple threat. 

Just finished watching. Decent show overall. 

I have a feeling people are going to flip out when they see the result of one particular match involving everyone's favourite NXT face and heel.

Kruger's new gimmick is pretty good. It's not just about being a Hunter anymore, now he's ex-South African military. A militia fighter. 

Divas action was plodding and boring. I missed Paige.


----------



## THANOS

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Thanos I think they mean last weeks show, with the triple threat.
> 
> Just finished watching. Decent show overall.
> 
> I have a feeling people are going to flip out when they see the result of one particular match involving everyone's favourite NXT face and heel.
> 
> Kruger was great, as always. The main event was as good as their first match, excellent psychology. Kruger has tons of experience, he needs to be called up as soon as Wrestlemania is past. He's really getting into the gimmick now.
> 
> Divas action was plodding and boring. I miss Paige.


Thanks for clearing that up for me bro! Are you talking about this week's show now?


----------



## fivestar

THANOS said:


> They did Graves/O'Brian again? That marks three weeks in a row now I believe. I hope the match was good! What else was on this week's show?


Yeah sorry, I didn't bother mentioning Dallas because he impressed me the least. So anyone got the card for THIS week already? Worth watching?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I actually think the Diva match with Emma and Summer was pretty dang good. I mean, it actually had a story, consistent selling and a targeting of a body part, and ring psychology for once. That's more than most Diva matches have.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I actually think the Diva match with Emma and Summer was pretty dang good. I mean, it actually had a story, consistent selling and a targeting of a body part, and ring psychology for once. That's more than most Diva matches have.


Maybe because I'm not sold on either character I couldn't get invested in the match. Summer's kick looked a little better though.

Yeah THANOS, I'm talking about yesterdays show. The whole show is good, but as I said, there's a result many people will be irritated by. 

Fivestar I actually felt Dallas impressed me during that match. A basic and simple offensive game but it worked and he was playing the crowd.

Opening match was okay. I like Bateman but his face turn on Redemption made me dislike him and now he's got something else going which didn't have much time to get used.

Main event was excellent though. Great selling and psychology.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'm guessing this ain't up on Dailymotion yet then?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I'm guessing this ain't up on Dailymotion yet then?


Try Bollyrulez. That's the one i use when I miss the live one on Wednesday.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The crowd really reacted to it when Summer Rae (who's really growing on me, I must admit) basically mocked Paige by doing her "yell" in the middle of the ring after stomping on Emma in the corner. Had a whole "Ooooh no she didn't?!!" feel to it, lol. 

As for Emma, I just can't tell if she's SUPPOSED to be this clumsy and goofy with her ring entrance (it's confusing to me), but her in Ring work is ok so far. The little crossbody in the corner looked to be not held back, I can appreciate things like that.


----------



## MikestarManiac3

I actually liked the Neville interview.... Play's a typical fighting brit quite well(I'm english) and it suits his accent. Wyatt is just god and Dallas's finisher is pathetic. Found it kinda cool how they built a story of Kruger being in the military and it having an effect on him, it gives him good depth and doesn't make him #1500randompsychohiredbywwe.


----------



## RDEvans

The main event was Okay not good but not bad.

I'm really looking forward to the Ohno-Regal feud, I really think it's gonna help Ohno out a lot, I just wish they changed his name back to Chris Hero, hell they called him Chris Hero in the CM Punk DVD

Divas match wa okay, what the hell is Emma doing in entrance, that is some very bizzare dancing

Another great Wyatt promo

What is Bo Dallas' new theme called? I've been trying to find it on the internet?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

MikestarManiac3 said:


> I actually liked the Neville interview.... Play's a typical fighting brit quite well(I'm english) and it suits his accent. Wyatt is just god and Dallas's finisher is pathetic. Found it kinda cool how they built a story of Kruger being in the military and it having an effect on him, it gives him good depth and doesn't make him #1500randompsychohiredbywwe.


Yeah, I'm happy they moved away from the Game Hunter and are going for a mercenary, ex-miliatry gimmick now.

Dallas needs a new finisher. He used that swinging double arm face buster a while back, he should use that again.

Ohno cut the beard thank God, but his finisher did not impress me.


----------



## MikestarManiac3

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Yeah, I'm happy they moved away from the Game Hunter and are going for a mercenary, ex-miliatry gimmick now.
> 
> Dallas needs a new finisher. He used that swinging double arm face buster a while back, he should use that again.
> 
> Ohno cut the beard thank God, but his finisher did not impress me.


If Ohno used the 'cyclone kill' I'd mark the fuck out. Why he didn't use his elbow though. I think Kruger is still the game hunter, but maybe this is just another side of him, either way he's probably imo the most roster ready out of anyone in NXT. Dallas could use a ddt for all I care but a bloody hip toss fails at making me suspend my disbelief, I mean Wyatt's urange looked so much more punishing than a throw that supposedly can keep you down for a count of 3... Dallas should just use a t-bone it looks kinda similar to his hip toss variant but is better and more believable as a finisher.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/nxt-3142013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Summer Rae and Bray Wyatt were the best things on the show. Summer looked great in ring. The main event wasn't bad either but the dirty finish sucked.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

MikestarManiac3 said:


> If Ohno used the 'cyclone kill' I'd mark the fuck out. Why he didn't use his elbow though. I think Kruger is still the game hunter, but maybe this is just another side of him, either way he's probably imo the most roster ready out of anyone in NXT. Dallas could use a ddt for all I care but a bloody hip toss fails at making me suspend my disbelief, I mean Wyatt's urange looked so much more punishing than a throw that supposedly can keep you down for a count of 3... Dallas should just use a t-bone it looks kinda similar to his hip toss variant but is better and more believable as a finisher.


Hangman's Clutch or Cyclone Kill. One of the two. I guess the elbow is taken by Barrett now.

Kruger is main roster ready, I agree. Has a deep gimmick, he's versatile in that if one gimmick fails he has two others to fall back on and he's brought a lot of new intensity to the ring.


----------



## Honey Bucket

So I'm guessing Derrick Bateman is no longer going to use the Mr. USA gimmick that he had some vignettes for a while back? I'm slightly ambivalent about Kassius Ohno at the moment, but hopefully this upcoming feud with Regal will make me see him in a different light.

Finish to the Wyatt-Dallas match was fucking lame. Not the result but the way in which Dallas won. Looked like a damn hip toss not a belly to belly. Nice to see DA FAMILY get their heat back though. Dallas impressed me in the triple thread last week but I wasn't feeling it today.

I struggle to really care about Langston and O'Brien at this stage. Corey Graves has got it down to a tee though.


----------



## CruelAngel77

rzombie1988 said:


>


#emmalution

Rotunda brothers had a decent match. I still don't see strong potential in Bo "creepy smile" Dallas, but it took Bray Wyatt some time to find a role that fit him in the WWE too.

I was wondering if Ohno would have to stop using the Rolling Elbow soon after Wade Barrett started using his basterdized version of an elbow strike as a main finisher. Ohno's version made it seem like he cracked his opponents skull, Barrett's just looks like he pushes them down. I'm highly upset.


----------



## RiverFenix

The NXT main event scene is crapola. Big E Langston is a terrible champion, and he and Conor O'Brien are not the types to carry matches. Really doesn't help when Langston is still supposed to be a face in NXT but is a heel on the main roster. Graves is a heel, and Conor is who knows what. 

Looking at the NXT roster - it's really lacking over faces. Neville and Gray are tag champs and of course there is Bo, but after that - Kruger, Ohno, Graves, Wyatt, Harper, Rowan, Bronson are all heels. When is Richie Steamboat due back? Maybe top face could be a role for Generico when he debuts. 

The roster as a whole is stagnant. How about some fresh blood. 

What military action would Kruger have seen in given he's early 30's now? He's too young for the apartheid years or the SA Border Wars. The attempt at a backstory falls apart as a result. Maybe have his father in the military and raised Leo as a survivalist or something.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The NXT main event scene is crapola. Big E Langston is a terrible champion, and he and Conor O'Brien are not the types to carry matches. Really doesn't help when Langston is still supposed to be a face in NXT but is a heel on the main roster. Graves is a heel, and Conor is who knows what.
> 
> Looking at the NXT roster - it's really lacking over faces. Neville and Gray are tag champs and of course there is Bo, but after that - Kruger, Ohno, Graves, Wyatt, Harper, Rowan, Bronson are all heels. When is Richie Steamboat due back? Maybe top face could be a role for Generico when he debuts.
> 
> The roster as a whole is stagnant. How about some fresh blood.
> 
> What military action would Kruger have seen in given he's early 30's now? He's too young for the apartheid years or the SA Border Wars. The attempt at a backstory falls apart as a result. Maybe have his father in the military and raised Leo as a survivalist or something.



Yeah, not digging the main event scene. Maybe turn Graves into a tweener to feud with O'Brian but we have all seen those matches. WWE might turn to guys like McGillicutty or something to challenge O'Brian.

Kruger could be a child solider. There's a lot of conflict outside of South Africa. It could be the reason for his deranged state. Or maybe he's a mercenary instead, trained by the military/militia but went off on his own to make a quick buck up in Sierra Leone.


----------



## RDEvans

On an unrelated note are the NXT tapings tonight?


----------



## Tony Tornado

I thought this show was pretty good once again. NXT always entertains me.

Ohno is really underwhelming on NXT. I don't know why that is but he needs to try something different in my opinion. Same for Bateman, who everyone knows should be doing a comedy gimmick instead of having that generic serious wrestler attitude. His offense was awful by the way. Those shoulder blocks into the cover were horrendous to watch. If he doesn't change his gimmick he'll be unemployed in no time.

I'm a complete mark for Emma so what can I say. She's awesome. Summer Rae was really impressive in this match, at least until that horrible spinning kick she uses as a finisher. It was a really good match and I think some of Summer's offense may have to do with Sara del Rey training them. Thank God for NXT so we can have some fun characters and decent wrestling from the women too. I think Paige, Summer Rae and Emma all have a really interesting future if things change in the Divas division.

Bray Wyatt is more than ready to debut. He's fantastic in every aspect of his character and let's hope he's treated the way he deserves when he's on the main roster. I don't even know what to say about Bo, I think he'll be a somewhat effective babyface but he's just too much for me personally, even more so now that he has the red, white and blue all over his entrance.

The main event was OK. There's no credible opponents for Big E to work with right now so I guess that's why the needed someone from the main roster. Anybody else notice that woman on the crowd who really hated Cesaro's guts? She was annoying as hell.


----------



## x78

I have no interest in watching Cesaro wrestling on NXT, why is he still there at every taping? The guy is a main roster star, I don't know if they have some sort of policy about newly called up talent or whatever but his appearances should be heralded in the same way as Del Rio and all the other main roster guests that they have, not just randomly appearing and wrestling NXT talent every few weeks.

As for the rest of the show, Wyatt did better than I expected in a longer match, I know it's developmental but I still don't understand how the bookers could possibly consider putting Bo over him. The little touches like singing during a rest hold, yelling at the referee etc, he really seems to have his character down which is great. Bo's promo was embarrassing yet again, thankfully the version I watched edited out him clearing out the Family but why this guy is even featured on TV is beyond me. 

Summer Rae was badass as usual. Big fan of her.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

All I'm going to say is that was a fantastic episode of NXT imo.


----------



## Srdjan99

Ohno/Bateman- *3/4
Emma/Summer- *1/2
Wyatt/Dallas- **1/4
Langston/Cesaro- **1/2


----------



## SOSheamus

Tony Tornado said:


> I thought this show was pretty good once again. NXT always entertains me.
> 
> Ohno is really underwhelming on NXT. I don't know why that is but he needs to try something different in my opinion. Same for Bateman, who everyone knows should be doing a comedy gimmick instead of having that generic serious wrestler attitude. His offense was awful by the way. Those shoulder blocks into the cover were horrendous to watch. If he doesn't change his gimmick he'll be unemployed in no time.
> 
> *I'm a complete mark for Emma so what can I say*. She's awesome. Summer Rae was really impressive in this match, at least until that horrible spinning kick she uses as a finisher. It was a really good match and I think some of Summer's offense may have to do with Sara del Rey training them. Thank God for NXT so we can have some fun characters and decent wrestling from the women too. I think Paige, Summer Rae and Emma all have a really interesting future if things change in the Divas division.
> 
> Bray Wyatt is more than ready to debut. He's fantastic in every aspect of his character and let's hope he's treated the way he deserves when he's on the main roster. I don't even know what to say about Bo, I think he'll be a somewhat effective babyface but he's just too much for me personally, even more so now that he has the red, white and blue all over his entrance.
> 
> The main event was OK. There's no credible opponents for Big E to work with right now so I guess that's why the needed someone from the main roster. Anybody else notice that woman on the crowd who really hated Cesaro's guts? She was annoying as hell.


I think her awkward dancing could make her extremely over. A few people are already starting to do it in the NXT crowd. I could see it taking off with the fans, be it in an ironic way or not.

Bo Dallas. Get a new finisher dude.


----------



## Interceptor88

It's funny how the IWC hates the bodybuilders but they love Big E Langston God knows why despite being a disgusting lump with no mic skills and a horrible look.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Yeah, Emma might be onto something. Her dancing could possibly grow into something big. We all know how much society loves dance crazes.


----------



## Srdjan99

The WWE really has a dancing crew right now.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg

Summer Rae is actually half decent in the ring. I've changed my opinion about her. Her voice still grates on me though.


----------



## NikkiSixx

rzombie1988 said:


>





CruelAngel77 said:


> #emmalution


Legit fave status. I showed the gif to a friend, and her reaction was: "Why does her body move like that?"


----------



## Obfuscation

God, another shit match from Langston. Kill this push now. It's utter fail.

Summer Rae has proven to be more impressive than this lump of trash.


----------



## Nostalgia

Wyatt losing to Bo Dallas is just fpalm. Match was ok though. Can't wait until Wyatt is called up to the main roster.


Interceptor88 said:


> It's funny how the IWC hates the bodybuilders but they love Big E Langston God knows why despite being a disgusting lump with no mic skills and a horrible look.


Who loves Big E Langston? I haven't seen any real praise for him on here, I've seen some hate, and most just don't care or are indifferent on him.


----------



## Asenath

I love Big E. because he's in the proper place for a big lump - as the second banana to an outstanding wrestler. It's like how Kevin Nash was tolerable when he was second banana to HBK.


----------



## Nostalgia

So because Big E's in the only role he can play that's tolerable, because he's very limited and green, that makes you love him? Anyway I don't mind Big E, because I don't have to watch him wrestle or talk, he's just plays a very limited role as Ziggler's bodyguard and on occasion will help Ziggler win a match, and sometimes he'll attack a guy post-match. That's all he does. No real reason for me to dislike him.


----------



## x78

Big E is ok, I think he's suffering from the Bizarro World booking though and his gimmick has got a little stale on NXT because of it. They called him up too soon but there's no going back on that now so he needs to drop the NXT title ASAP, the trouble is that there are no credible babyfaces for a potential heel champion to feud with. I wouldn't mind an Ohno face turn TBH, nothing can be worse than what he's doing at the moment.


----------



## hadoboy

Summer Rae has actually been decent for a while now, even back in the FCW days, where she was stuck being the general manger for FCW as she would actually wrestle at live events which sometimes the footage managed to surface online. Though mind you she looked like a ring veteran in the ring with Emma, I think though she either needs a new finisher or work on her spinning heel kick because it's quite bad. 

And Emma, my god, her dancing moves are awesome. She is taking this gimmick by the ball and she is running with it.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> I love Big E. because he's in the proper place for a big lump - as the second banana to an outstanding wrestler. It's like how Kevin Nash was tolerable when he was second banana to HBK.


Ouch. Nash was a lot better than Langston, so far. He could talk at least, had a cool factor to him. I always liked the Trucker/Diesel gimmick.


----------



## AmWolves10

HI guys. How do you watch NXT besides online? is it anywhere on TV still?


----------



## Obfuscation

Asenath said:


> I love Big E. because he's in the proper place for a big lump - as the second banana to an outstanding wrestler. It's like how Kevin Nash was tolerable when he was second banana to HBK.


Then Kevin Nash got pushed. May god have mercy on us all if things follow suit. b/c at least Nash was capable. Where as Langston is far, far from it.


----------



## AmWolves10

hadoboy said:


> Summer Rae has actually been decent for a while now, even back in the FCW days, where she was stuck being the general manger for FCW as she would actually wrestle at live events which sometimes the footage managed to surface online. Though mind you she looked like a ring veteran in the ring with Emma, I think though she either needs a new finisher or work on her spinning heel kick because it's quite bad.
> 
> And Emma, my god, her dancing moves are awesome. She is taking this gimmick by the ball and she is running with it.


The divas division in NXT is quite impressive. There's no one who i'd say is "bad". Everyone seems like they can at least hold their own a bit in the ring. No one as good as Beth Phoenix, but they're all decent. And there are some very good ones like Paige.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only ones with any glimmer of hope seem to be Paige & Summer Rae thanks to her antics being quite solid.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I can't wait for Anya to debut. A 6'1 kick boxing Russian who is also a professional translator? Sign me up.


----------



## Nostalgia

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I can't wait for Anya to debut. A 6'1 kick boxing Russian who is also a professional translator? Sign me up.


Yeah, I've read a bit about her. Anyone know when she's going to debut? A pretty good looking girl too and she's only 22.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

^ Damn!


----------



## Nostalgia

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> ^ Damn!












Best pic of her imo. From her twitter. Don't understand why you need to wear heels when you're 6'1 lol. :|

She's good looking, young, very tall by divas standards so she could be booked as the new dominate diva.


----------



## Obfuscation

hmm. Maybe the dame I was thinking of is someone completely different. Thought it was some "fighter" type that was posted in the WOW discussion thread.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

^ You thinking of Kendra Smith? 



Nostalgia said:


> Best pic of her imo. From her twitter. Don't understand why you need to wear heels when you're 6'1 lol. :|
> 
> She's good looking, young, very tall by divas standards so she could be booked as the new dominate diva.


:yum:

That is lovely. Goodness me. She is a total knockout, pun intended. 

Yeah, with a legitimate fighting background, beauty and height on her side there's nothing stopping her from being the perfect thing the division needs to succeed. That's a woman I could take very seriously as champion.


----------



## hadoboy

AmWolves10 said:


> The divas division in NXT is quite impressive. There's no one who i'd say is "bad". Everyone seems like they can at least hold their own a bit in the ring. No one as good as Beth Phoenix, but they're all decent. And there are some very good ones like Paige.


To be honest I still don't understand why Beth gets praised the way she does around here. Nothing against her personally, but she became stale in the ring. I mean it is really sad when Kelly Kelly out of all people actually pull out more entertaining moves then Beth, but each to their own I guess. 

To be honest with you, all the divas on the main roster are decent too, it's just they don't get to show what they have, until they actually do come to NXT.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

hadoboy said:


> To be honest I still don't understand why Beth gets praised the way she does around here. Nothing against her personally, but she became stale in the ring. I mean it is really sad when Kelly Kelly out of all people actually pull out more entertaining moves then Beth, but each to their own I guess.
> 
> To be honest with you, all the divas on the main roster are decent too, it's just they don't get to show what they have, until they actually do come to NXT.


It's not like Beth could pull out her fisherman busters and DDTs on the current crop of divas. They couldn't take the bumps. Whereas Natalya and Beth were experienced enough to take the moves divas like Kelly Kelly and Alicia Fox would dish out.

Beth's best work is no doubt in 2008-early 2010. With McCool, Melina, and James to feud with she had good matches.


----------



## Aficionado

I gotta mention I'm pleasently surprised with the Divas' themes lately. I'm diggin' all 3 of Emma's, Summer's, and Paige's current music. Where as I can't stand any currently being used on the main roster. I hope to god they get rid of that "Diva" theme they play before a match. Just an awful way to hype the division.

Jim Johnston instrumentals >>> Shitty bubblegum pop with lyrics


----------



## Obfuscation

Apparently WWE changed Kaitlyn's excellent latest theme song for some Nicki Minaj sounding tripe.

Now I'm inclined to agree about the NXT diva themes being >.


----------



## TankOfRate

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> *It's not like Beth could pull out her fisherman busters and DDTs on the current crop of divas. They couldn't take the bumps.* Whereas Natalya and Beth were experienced enough to take the moves divas like Kelly Kelly and Alicia Fox would dish out.
> 
> Beth's best work is no doubt in 2008-early 2010. With McCool, Melina, and James to feud with she had good matches.


:lmao People pull this out of nowhere all the time and it is total bullshit. You're trying to tell me that a person on TV with years- hell, even _months_- of wrestling training can't take suplexes and _DDTs_? Y'all really need to stop with that. Of course they can take the fucking moves, most take much harder bumps on a regular basis. I don't even know where people get this from, seriously. It's more an issue of their matches being heavily fluffed out by the people backstage, if anything. Whenever they try tougher bumps- ie Melina v McCool- they get yelled at backstage.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao People pull this out of nowhere all the time and it is total bullshit. You're trying to tell me that a person on TV with years- hell, even _months_- of wrestling training can't take suplexes and _DDTs_? Y'all really need to stop with that. Of course they can take the fucking moves, most take much harder bumps on a regular basis. I don't even know where people get this from, seriously. It's more an issue of their matches being heavily fluffed out by the people backstage, if anything. Whenever they try tougher bumps- ie Melina v McCool- they get yelled at backstage.


Fine, they either couldn't take the bumps or the spots were banned. The end result is the same, that is the quality of the matches took a nose dive and Natalya and Beth couldn't use their wide range of in ring offence.


----------



## hadoboy

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Fine, they either couldn't take the bumps or the spots were banned. The end result is the same, that is the quality of the matches took a nose dive and Natalya and Beth couldn't use their wide range of in ring offence.


To be honest none of them can. But either way, divas minus Beth, were at least pulling out some sort of other moves and such. I'm sure Beth was limited as hell but other divas such as Kelly Kelly and Alicia Fox were doing other moves then they usually do. It's like Beth just sticked to the same moves. 

With that being said, I'm pretty sure the divas could take Beth's power moves, they are actually trained to do so.


----------



## Stanford

I admit, I've got a thing for Anya. Can't wait for her debut.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I enjoyed the opening match this week, Kruger vs Gabriel. Not as good as the first, I'll admit, but good psychology, a little more story development, Kruger's new finisher is much better now, just needs a name, and of course, Kruger got the win, a clean one mind you. Now what I'd like to see is Gabriel and Kruger have a promo. Gabriel isn't stellar, but Kruger is pretty decent. They need to get this character across and having Gabriel expose Kruger for being a child solider, wanted poacher, mercenary or whatever and then having Kruger attack him leading to a rubber match is the best way to get this character across.

Audrey Marie segment. She looks better without tons of that makeup on. Much better. She looks inebriated with the amount of blush she used to put on. 

Regal and Ohno promo segment. This is likely what everyone wants to see. Pretty good. Regal is always solid, he made this one feel very realistic and heartfelt. I liked how Ohno started off his promo with respect and admiration before descending to anger and disgust with Regal, it's very Jericho-esque. Solid promo overall. It's not a legendary or particularly noteworthy promo but it's a decent watch, and I'll tell you what, this promo was better than every single Ohno match thus far. 

Paige is back! Oh thank God. She squashes the new girl, Bayley, who actually has some potential. She seems to have a decent athletic resume and Paige and her have a decent squash. Summer Rae comes out but then runs away. 

NXT really knows how to fill time. When they aren't recapping they use every bit of time to advance every possible feud. 

Main event is Harper vs Neville. Good match. Typical giant vs high flyer dynamic, but it works very well. The Family get involved towards the end and Harper gets the win. Not sure that I like that Neville and Dallas before him, two smaller guys, are able to overpower Rowan and Harper, two giants in the ring so often, but at least the Family won. Grey and Dallas save Neville from a beat-down. I guess Grey has recovered and as soon as the next tapings come along we will see a six man tag. 

Overall, good show. Another thing worth mentioning is that Tony Dawson has a lot of potential. I know a lot of people find him repetitive, and he uses 'for the win' more than an chatroom would, but he's eager, enthusiastic, excited and genuinely comes across as loving the the 'sport'. He also frequently and actively tries to get the colour commentator involved, asking their opinion and talking about certain moves and the feeling and pain that the wrestlers are experiencing. He really seems eager to learn and I'm all for him getting the lead spot on Smackdown as opposed to that boring old sock named Josh Matthews. 

Well worth a watch this week.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Fuck sake, Dailymotion has decided to act like a mongy cunt by not letting me search for anything. Sounds like a good show with at least three segments I want to see. Three segments in a one hour show. Holy fuck, Raw this is what you could've been.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Fuck sake, Dailymotion has decided to act like a mongy cunt by not letting me search for anything. Sounds like a good show with at least three segments I want to see. Three segments in a one hour show. Holy fuck, Raw this is what you could've been.


Try Putlocker. On Bollyrulez. When my PVR times for NXT coincide with other TV recordings I use Bollyrulez to watch.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ahaaa, ta very much.


----------



## RiverFenix

I really dug the show this week. Kruger vs Gabriel was a good match, the finish submission came out of nowhere though, I think Kruger will need to have a little showmanship before he locks it in to let folks know it's coming. But he's really finding his character - he's more than ready for the main roster, and I expect he'll be a post-mania call-up. He'd certainly deserve it. Gabriel was better as the Nexus heel, he just doesn't have intensity as a face. I loved it when he'd perch himself up for the 450 Splash and almost show remorse of what he was about to do, but then do it anyways. 

I loved the Regal/Ohno segment. Ohno has dropped the crazier parts of his character, trimmed his beard -he was much more Chris Hero in the segment I thought. I liked his debut persona, didn't like where he was going when he was teaming with Kruger, but if he had to drop the KO gimmick because Barrett stole it that's a shame. I think his eventual wwe debut will work best involving Antonio Cesaro in some form. Either confronting him as a man from his past, or maybe making a save out of the audience and re-uniting as a tag team for a run. 

Bailey vs Paige was short, but they bring physicality that the wwe divas don't. You can tell they're both indie wrestlers because they basically work the men's style in the ring, and sell accordingly. Bailey looked good, I'm not sure I like the screaming Paige though, I liked her more as the mysterious brooding Brit. I guess she needs to be the face in the feud with Summer, but playing to the crowd is not what an anti-diva would do. 

Main event was solid, if unspectacular. Crowd was sort of flat. Harper is perfect for his role. I liked Regal explaining why Neville would consider going to the top rope ie needing that extra force given the size difference in order to keep Harper down. Virtually no pop for the save - maybe needed a bit more post match beat down to sell that a little better.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I really dug the show this week. Kruger vs Gabriel was a good match, the finish submission came out of nowhere though, I think Kruger will need to have a little showmanship before he locks it in to let folks know it's coming. But he's really finding his character - he's more than ready for the main roster, and I expect he'll be a post-mania call-up. He'd certainly deserve it. Gabriel was better as the Nexus heel, he just doesn't have intensity as a face. I loved it when he'd perch himself up for the 450 Splash and almost show remorse of what he was about to do, but then do it anyways.


I actually though having Gabriel as a heel was fighting the grain. He looks like a babyface, with his boyish good looks and his long hair and high flying style. 

I do think Kruger will need to signal for the submission, maybe banging his head with his hands like he did earlier. He's in tune with the character, They just need some sort of proper, five minute segment to get it across. 



> I loved the Regal/Ohno segment. Ohno has dropped the crazier parts of his character, trimmed his beard -he was much more Chris Hero in the segment I thought. I liked his debut persona, didn't like where he was going when he was teaming with Kruger, but if he had to drop the KO gimmick because Barrett stole it that's a shame.


I thought the KO character was good initially, while he was feuding with Steamboat, but yeah, as soon as that ended and he joined with Kruger not much came of them. Kruger doesn't seem the type to have a partner and Ohno was just... boring. He had that witty, snide humour to him before but he lost that in the team. 

I do like that he ditched the glasses and the long beard. From his indy promos he seems pretty good. Catchphrases and promotes himself really well. Maybe instead of the bashes and gashes heel they should make him into a sarcastic, ruthless, arrogant guy with catchphrases who cheats whenever he has the chance, literally nearly every match. Either way, they are taking steps to improve the character, which I like. 




> Bailey vs Paige was short, but they bring physicality that the wwe divas don't. You can tell they're both indie wrestlers because they basically work the men's style in the ring, and sell accordingly. Bailey looked good, I'm not sure I like the screaming Paige though, I liked her more as the mysterious brooding Brit. I guess she needs to be the face in the feud with Summer, but playing to the crowd is not what an anti-diva would do.


I feel the 'anti-diva' character isn't really something that makes a whole lotta sense with Paige and the roster right now. If she's going to work as a babyface then I think the screams and shouts and fiery character all work in her favour. A darker, brooding character just doesn't come across very effectively. It may work if WWE had actual barbie divas on the roster, but they don't. 

So Bayley is a indy wrestler then? Good to know. Glad WWE has been signing so many capable women. 



> Main event was solid, if unspectacular. Crowd was sort of flat. Harper is perfect for his role. I liked Regal explaining why Neville would consider going to the top rope ie needing that extra force given the size difference in order to keep Harper down. Virtually no pop for the save - maybe needed a bit more post match beat down to sell that a little better.


I'm just glad Grey is back. Yeah, crowd was a little flat this time around, I'm guessing because Neville hasn't really broken out a lot of his high flying offence yet.


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 3/21/2013 had:

Leo Kruger vs Justin Gabriel
Paige vs Bayley(debut) aka Davina Rose
Regal and Ohno talking
Luke Harper vs Adrian Neville

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-nxt-3212013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Skip this one. This show mostly advanced storylines and never really picked up. I wasn't too interested from anything on here.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah, this episode was great. Not OMG awesome, but better than average.

I thought they would've tried and extended the Kruger/Gabriel feud but was surprised to see the match end clean. I'm digging Kruger more and more as the weeks go by, but it still feels as though something is missing. Something to really give his character some more sting. Perhaps some face paint or a prop? A coat to wear to the ring even (not one of those cheesy hunter coats)? I like his submission, but yeah like has been said before, he needs to give a signal on when it's about to be applied, make it more threatening.

Kassius Ohno was really giving me CM Punk vibes in that segment with Regal. Not so much the quality, but the way he looked. If he cut his hair he'd almost be a dead ringer for Punk. If this is going to lead to a match and it most probably will, is it going to be a retirement match? I'd like to see him retire on WWE programming but I think he'd like to give a rub in this fashion and I see no qualms.

Divas match was short and unspectacular. Nothing more needs to be said about Paige really, she looks the part and is ready. Bayley looks to be another addition who can be molded into a character in the next couple of months as it looks like she has the ability.

Main event match was decent, but I loved the closing segment. WWE wishes they could book a feud like this for their midcard talent. Luke Harper is just awesome, and the Family are looking more deranged and cohesive as the weeks go by. Thought Neville played the underdog role brilliantly, but match was too short to give it any real effectiveness. Can't wait for the six man tag that we'll get very soon. When are the next bunch of tapings?


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Hey guys, new to the forum, I just recently started getting back into WWE stuff after a long while off and I gotta say I'm loving this NXT thing, more of an old school feel to it and it's great getting to see the young guys strut their stuff. Plus Regal is boss of course.

I really like Kruger - I know he's not as hyped as some of the current and recent WWE prospects but he's got a good character and I think his new finisher really brings things together. That armbreaker he used right before the finish was sweet too, I'd never seen anything like that before. I could see him having trouble getting over on the main roster though for some reason...anyway the match with him and Gabriel was solid.

Unlike many people here I have enjoyed KO so far in NXT and I like his matches, the style is unique and I think "disasterpiece" is a good way to put it as he does. The KO elbow looks great and I liked him beating Bateman with the boot last week too, it puts over that he can knock you out at any time in a variety of ways.

That said, I didn't think the promo today was terrible strong...I think all the pieces were there but it seemed disjointed. I think what he was trying to say was that he was disgusted with Regal for apologizing and acting wimpy when he used to be inspiringly vicious, but he didn't exactly say that, he just dissed Regal and said his career was worthless, etc...he didn't really connect the dots between "I idolized you" and "you are a loser" to me. He just needed to say something like "I don't want you to apologize for hitting me, that's exactly the kind of thing I used to love about you, now you are old and washed up and you regret your past instead of being the proud villain you once were." Idk just my two cents.

Wyatt family of course is great, shame we didn't get to hear Bray on the mic as he is always awesome but it was cool getting to see Harper in extended action. Looking forward to the pending 6-man tag match with the Family vs. Dallas/British dudes. 

On a side note since i mentioned Dallas, I don't hate him as passionately as some here despite his creepy smile and transvestite looks, but damn man this dude needs better moves especially his finisher. His spear was pathetic and this belly-to-belly nonsense is even worse, I get that they want to give him a surprise come out of nowhere type move but it just looks crappy and as a result it makes his opponents look weak. I think he is trying to do like the Shelton Benjamin Tbone/Exploder thing, but he's really just not pulling it off.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

rzombie1988 said:


> Overall thoughts: Skip this one. This show mostly advanced storylines and never really picked up. I wasn't too interested from anything on here.


Well seeing a show where the storylines advance should be a good thing. I particularly found all the matches interesting as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, didn't get the 'skip this show' comment either. If anything this edition was on par with the norm that NXT brings. Which is a quality wrestling program week in and week out.

Oh, and I want Harper vs Neville II please.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Yeah, this episode was great. Not OMG awesome, but better than average.
> 
> I thought they would've tried and extended the Kruger/Gabriel feud but was surprised to see the match end clean. I'm digging Kruger more and more as the weeks go by, but it still feels as though something is missing. Something to really give his character some more sting. Perhaps some face paint or a prop? A coat to wear to the ring even (not one of those cheesy hunter coats)? I like his submission, but yeah like has been said before, he needs to give a signal on when it's about to be applied, make it more threatening.


A military jacket maybe, or some kind of vest. I guess a weapon of some kind would be cool. Something stereotypically South African but not something too big or showy. Maybe he could use his fang necklace as a weapon. 

I just want to see him cut some more promos.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Any of those, or even better - a concoction of everything named so far. Just how kick ass would he look if he wore some kind of mask/hood to the ring, with his fang necklace and a weapon, only to take off the mask and unveil a painted face enhancing his creepy eyes and smile? I think it'd work wonders.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Any of those, or even better - a concoction of everything named so far. Just how kick ass would he look if he wore some kind of mask/hood to the ring, with his fang necklace and a weapon, only to take off the mask and unveil a painted face enhancing his creepy eyes and smile? I think it'd work wonders.


I think he's good enough to pull it off. It would certainly lend a lot to how the audience would perceive him.


----------



## rockdig1228

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I do like that he ditched the glasses and the long beard. From his indy promos he seems pretty good. Catchphrases and promotes himself really well. Maybe instead of the bashes and gashes heel they should make him into a sarcastic, ruthless, arrogant guy with catchphrases who cheats whenever he has the chance, literally nearly every match. Either way, they are taking steps to improve the character, which I like.


The character you are describing is pretty much the Chris Hero from ROH around 2009-2010, and he does it extremely well. It worked even better when he had Sara Del Ray & Shane Hagadorn ringside to run interference, as well as slip him the loaded elbow pad to win matches. Hopefully we're seeing a transition back to that - maybe even give him a lackey to help him ringside.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

rockdig1228 said:


> The character you are describing is pretty much the Chris Hero from ROH around 2009-2010, and he does it extremely well. It worked even better when he had Sara Del Ray & Shane Hagadorn ringside to run interference, as well as slip him the loaded elbow pad to win matches. Hopefully we're seeing a transition back to that - maybe even give him a lackey to help him ringside.


I like the idea of him having a lackey who can help him cheat to win.

I honestly don't watch a lot of indy material so I wouldn't know, but if they move him towards his Chris Hero persona as you are saying, then it seems to be working and a good thing for him.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Where can I watch NXT?


----------



## rockdig1228

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I like the idea of him having a lackey who can help him cheat to win.
> 
> I honestly don't watch a lot of indy material so I wouldn't know, but if they move him towards his Chris Hero persona as you are saying, then it seems to be working and a good thing for him.


Yeah, I hope that's the direction they're going if he's going to be a heel. Here's one of his best ROH matches that illustrates what I'm saying:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

JoseBxNYC said:


> Where can I watch NXT?


Hulu Plus, if you live in Canada you can catch it on the Score, Dailymotion, or just try Bollyrulez.


----------



## Starbuck

Haven't watched any NXT goodness for about 3 weeks now. I need to get caught up and fast.


----------



## THANOS

Starbuck said:


> Haven't watched any NXT goodness for about 3 weeks now. I need to get caught up and fast.


Ohno had a great promo with Regal on this week's show that's worth checking out! Kruger has also been all kinds of awesome the past few weeks. He has added so much to his in ring style and moveset that further cement and flesh out his hunter character, and added Nigel McGuinness' finisher, the London Dungeon as his new finisher.

Other notables are British Ambition and The Family's feud, and the Paige and Summer Rae feud.


----------



## Starbuck

THANOS said:


> Ohno had a great promo with Regal on this week's show that's worth checking out! Kruger has also been all kinds of awesome the past few weeks. He has added so much to his in ring style and moveset that further cement and flesh out his hunter character, and added Nigel McGuinness' finisher, the London Dungeon as his new finisher.
> 
> Other notables are British Ambition and The Family's feud, and the Paige and Summer Rae feud.


Got them all sitting backlogged on my Sky+ along with a couple of WrestleTalkTV podcasts. Need to find a day to just sit and watch them all if I can. I love NXT. Unfortunate that I've missed it for so many weeks now.


----------



## x78

Ohno failed to deliver yet again IMO. He stammered his way through the promo and what he said made no sense, one minute he was praising Regal and then the next he was insulting him and calling him a joke? It just left me confused more than anything else, especially when Regal was trying to be nice to him. On the plus side he at least looked more legit with the shorter beard, but there's still a long way to go before he's even close to being ready for the main roster.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> Ohno failed to deliver yet again IMO. He stammered his way through the promo and what he said made no sense, one minute he was praising Regal and then the next he was insulting him and calling him a joke? It just left me confused more than anything else, especially when Regal was trying to be nice to him. On the plus side he at least looked more legit with the shorter beard, but there's still a long way to go before he's even close to being ready for the main roster.


To each their own but I disagree completely. I think he did quite well this week and explained his reasoning perfectly. He started respecting Regal for helping to train him and for being a vicious villain, but then went on to say that he now has nothing to gain from getting a career like Regal's, and told him he's now shell of his former self and a walking joke. It made perfect sense because he looked up to him while on the indies until he got to the wwe and saw everything that Regal had to show for his "talents" and then lost all that respect.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> To each their own but I disagree completely. I think he did quite well this week and explained his reasoning perfectly. He started respecting Regal for helping to train him and for being a vicious villain, but then went on to say that he now has nothing to gain from getting a career like Regal's, and told him he's now shell of his former self and a walking joke. It made perfect sense because he looked up to him while on the indies until he got to the wwe and saw everything that Regal had to show for his "talents" and then lost all that respect.


That's what was implied but I don't think he really made it clear enough at all, it just seemed like he started insulting Regal for no reason right after praising him. If we didn't know that he used to be Chris Hero, the promo would have made absolutely no sense. The actual delivery of the second part was alright, he was getting good heat when he started insulting Regal and he does at least sound like a WWE Superstar but I don't know, I'm clutching at straws really, like I said there's still a lot of work to do. It's strange because I saw a video of him cutting a perfectly good in-ring promo last year at a NXT house show, so I'm not sure why he hasn't really been able to do it on TV yet. He still seems kind of awkward in his role to me, maybe he should turn face after his feud with Regal is over.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

x78 said:


> That's what was implied but I don't think he really made it clear enough at all, it just seemed like he started insulting Regal for no reason right after praising him. If we didn't know that he used to be Chris Hero, the promo would have made absolutely no sense. The actual delivery of the second part was alright, he was getting good heat when he started insulting Regal and he does at least sound like a WWE Superstar but I don't know, I'm clutching at straws really, like I said there's still a lot of work to do. It's strange because I saw a video of him cutting a perfectly good in-ring promo last year at a NXT house show, so I'm not sure why he hasn't really been able to do it on TV yet. He still seems kind of awkward in his role to me, maybe he should turn face after his feud with Regal is over.


Apologize for re-posting as this is part of my first post a couple pages ago but since it's right on point with what you're talking about:

Unlike many people here I have enjoyed KO so far in NXT and I like his matches, the style is unique and I think "disasterpiece" is a good way to put it as he does. The KO elbow looks great and I liked him beating Bateman with the boot last week too, it puts over that he can knock you out at any time in a variety of ways.

That said, I didn't think the promo today was terrible strong...I think all the pieces were there but it seemed disjointed. I think what he was trying to say was that he was disgusted with Regal for apologizing and acting wimpy when he used to be inspiringly vicious, but he didn't exactly say that, he just dissed Regal and said his career was worthless, etc...he didn't really connect the dots between "I idolized you" and "you are a loser" to me. He just needed to say something like "I don't want you to apologize for hitting me, that's exactly the kind of thing I used to love about you, now you are old and washed up and you regret your past instead of being the proud villain you once were." Idk just my two cents.

So I def agree with you....kind of seemed like they were having 2 different coversations or something. Still not complaining too much though, it was pretty good overall.


----------



## Interceptor88

It's funny how NXT has much better gimmicks than the main roster. Bray Wyatt, Leo Kruger, Corey Graves, the Ascension... Please WWE, fire all those Hollywood writers of Raw and use NXT writers; they know about what wrestling characters should be.


----------



## Srdjan99

From last night NXT:

-Kruger/GAbriel- **3/4. Good performance from Gabriel here. The match was destroyed by Kruger working only on the arm.

-Great segment between Regal and Ohno, and this is an interesting feud.Ohno seems to have grown more on the mic and he’s enjoyable to me. I’m also interested to see if the two end up having a match. Ohno can go in the ring, obviously, but Regal’s gotten up there in age.

-Paige/Baylee- **. Good divas match here. Baylee seemed good here, but it was a short match and I can't really pronnounce.

-Neville/Harper- **1/2. Neville was great here, he played the underdog role excellent. Can't say nothing bad about Harper either, he played his character perfectly dominating the underdog.

Overall: This week show was great. An excellent segemnt between REgal/Ohno and none of the matches were bad


----------



## VINT

I kinda noticed Ohno's hand gestures were too much, kinda reminded me of a rapper, someone like T.I. or Eminem, like they do. Kassius stop listening to rap dammit!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

:kobe 

This this air on NXT?


----------



## Obfuscation

Emma needs to go away. Very quickly.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Meh, I got no problems with Emma. A dancing looney who provides some laughs, and she can wrestle, fuck it who cares. She's got a character at least.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only dames on NXT I've given interest towards is Paige & Summer Rae. Rest are all just there. Emma's gimmick is so bad _*stupid*_. That's the problem for me.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I got no problem with Emma as well, her attempts to get in the ring are funny, well to me. They just need to let her speak so we can see more of her character.


----------



## BehindYou

I really think British Ambition have so much potential to be big and potentially huge draws for the UK market.
Why put them with dallas....being 2 on 3 makes them plenyty underdog which is how they should work.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

BehindYou said:


> I really think British Ambition have so much potential to be big and potentially huge draws for the UK market.
> Why put them with dallas....being 2 on 3 makes them plenyty underdog which is how they should work.


Grey is still injured so they need some filler for the team before he gets back into the fray.

As for Emma, yeah, I'll give her a pass. She can work an ok match and she has some substance at least.


----------



## RiverFenix

If Oliver Grey is out for awhile, why not put the other NXT Brit Danny Burch with Neville?

Neville could be the high flyer, Grey the technical wrestler and Burch could be the brawler.


----------



## VINT




----------



## Obfuscation

Is Grey's injury severe or will it only be a matter of time till he's back in the fold? I'll be a shame if he has to miss any significant amount of ring time.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

HayleySabin said:


> Is Grey's injury severe or will it only be a matter of time till he's back in the fold? I'll be a shame if he has to miss any significant amount of ring time.


It's hard to say. For a knee injury he was running around and brawling against the Wyatts pretty normally, so it's clearly not a severe injury. If it was something long term they likely would have taken the titles off of them or something in the next tapings so given that they didn't, I expect Grey will likely be missing the next month or two, but it doesn't seem to be anything like what happened to Kidd or Hawkins.

That's a good idea about Burch by the way. I haven't seen him wrestle yet, but he seems to have some experience on his side and he makes a much more logical choice than Dallas.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Sorry for the double post. Just saw NXT. 

Skip it. Aside from the opener the rest of it was just filler and plug ins for Wrestlemania. I don't think a single NXT talent was even used this week. 

Shield promo was routine Shield, except they got a little more crazy and fanciful this time.


----------



## wkdsoul

VINT said:


>


wtf? am i seeing double. you dawg, we heard you like TV's so we put a tv on it..


----------



## Interceptor88

BehindYou said:


> I really think British Ambition have so much potential to be big and potentially huge draws for the UK market.
> Why put them with dallas....being 2 on 3 makes them plenyty underdog which is how they should work.


 I would like to know what is British Ambition gimmick. I mean, besides being British what are Grey and Neville characters?


----------



## Obfuscation

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> It's hard to say. For a knee injury he was running around and brawling against the Wyatts pretty normally, so it's clearly not a severe injury. If it was something long term they likely would have taken the titles off of them or something in the next tapings so given that they didn't, I expect Grey will likely be missing the next month or two, but it doesn't seem to be anything like what happened to Kidd or Hawkins.


Yep. Saw it a few days ago when I watched and thought the same. Hopefully he'll be back in a month's time tops. British Ambition vs Wyatt Family II is one I'm pumped to see.



Interceptor88 said:


> I would like to know what is British Ambition gimmick. I mean, besides being British what are Grey and Neville characters?


Plucky babyfaces from England. It's simple and plenty effective for their role/situation. PAC/Neville also relies on his absurd high flying ability to get him over.


----------



## Nostalgia

How come JR commentates on some episodes and not others? 

Anyway currently catching up on this weeks episode.


----------



## Obfuscation

Think he may be done as a whole these days. He only popped up on about the first two, maybe three, episodes of 2013. Unsure as to why he was sporadic. I don't mind the Regal/Dawson booth, tbhayley.


----------



## Nostalgia

HayleySabin said:


> Think he may be done as a whole these days. He only popped up on about the first two, maybe three, episodes of 2013. Unsure as to why he was sporadic. I don't mind the Regal/Dawson booth, tbhayley.


Shame, he's still a very good commentator. 

And damn Kaitlyn/Natalya got decent time compared to most divas matches, I wasn't really paying attention to it, and I just had it in the background while I was on here, but it seemed to a go a while.

Edit: what's up with this episode? Kaitlyn/Natalya, Brodus Clay, Orton/Sandow, all main roster talent, where's the NXT talent this episode?


----------



## Obfuscation

Knew that episode was upcoming. Don't understand it a single bit. In fact, I think it is quite stupid. This isn't Main Event. It's NXT. We want to see the wrestlers who are specific to this show. I might just skip this week.


----------



## Nostalgia

HayleySabin said:


> Knew that episode was upcoming. Don't understand it a single bit. In fact, I think it is quite stupid. This isn't Main Event. It's NXT. We want to see the wrestlers who are specific to this show. I might just skip this week.


Probably because they wanted to build the WrestleMania matches as we're so close now, they had interviews with Cena, Orton, The Shield, plenty of RAW recaps etc. The only good things has been JR on commentary and Howard Finkel announcing. The only NXT-related thing I've seen so far is Kassius Ohno attacking Regal.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ohno attacks Regal? Well, I must witness the build for this. So a download has been permitted by proxy.

JR back is fun. I'll gladly admit that.


----------



## Nostalgia

Well I'm nearly finished the show, currently watching the main-event of Orton vs Sandow and the commentators just mentioned it was the ''WrestleMania edition'' show of NXT, so I was right. 

And yes, Ohno attacked Regal half way through the show when Regal was commenting in a short segment - and because of that it's just JR and that other commentator (Dawson?) commentating for the main-event.


----------



## RiverFenix

SO there is no NXT next week?


----------



## x78

Total waste of time, I don't know why they bothered with this. NXT is supposed to be a developmental show, nobody wants to see main roster talents wrestling pointless matches, it's not as if they have a TV audience to cater to so having a show like this makes zero sense. It also seemed like this show happened a week earlier than it should have, even though it was scheduled in the spoilers. There is another in the next set of tapings too featuring almost entirely main roster talent, hopefully they air that next week and we can get back to normal after WM. Like someone else said, if I wanted to see matches like this I would watch Main Event, they are only hurting their own brand by featuring so many main roster talents on a developmental show.


----------



## Nostalgia

Well they show NXT on TV in the UK, so they have a TV audience here, but I agree with your point. With RAW, Smackdown, Main Event, they have enough shows promoting WrestleMania matches and recapping RAW moments, they don't need to do it with NXT too. 

When I watch NXT I want to watch talent like: Bray Wyatt, Corey Graves and Paige - not Kaitlyn, Brodus Clay and Randy Orton...


----------



## Daiko

It's almost as if Vince just remembered about NXT and decided he needs to fuck it up with all these recaps and shit...


----------



## x78

Nostalgia said:


> Well they show NXT on TV in the UK, so they have a TV audience here, but I agree with your point. With RAW, Smackdown, Main Event, they have enough shows promoting WrestleMania matches and recapping RAW moments, they don't need to do it with NXT too.
> 
> When I watch NXT I want to watch talent like: Bray Wyatt, Corey Graves and Paige - not Kaitlyn, Brodus Clay and Randy Orton...


Yeah, the thing is that because it's not televised in America you know nothing of consequence is going to happen involving the main roster guys. They are hardly going to do a title change or any storyline progression because NXT isn't even acknowledged as part of the canon on the main programming. So when main roster talent shows up it's guaranteed to be a Groundhog Day-like meaningless throwaway match, especially when they wrestle each other. They're having a 'Clash of the Champions' edition of NXT in a few weeks featuring US, IC and Divas title matches, and it's stupid because that just means we know the result of every match beforehand. I wish they'd dedicate the show to actual developmental talent and stop wasting everyone's time with guys that we can see two or three times every week already.


----------



## x78

Also, why was Ohno dressed like a snooker player?


----------



## THANOS

Nostalgia said:


> Well I'm nearly finished the show, currently watching the main-event of Orton vs Sandow and the commentators just mentioned it was the ''WrestleMania edition'' show of NXT, so I was right.
> 
> And yes, Ohno attacked Regal half way through the show when Regal was commenting in a short segment - and because of that it's just JR and that other commentator (Dawson?) commentating for the main-event.


Did you watch it on tv or stream it? If it's the latter would you be a friend and link me to it please?


----------



## Nostalgia

TV because they show it here in the UK. Only ever watch NXT on TV. Sorry.


----------



## THANOS

Nostalgia said:


> TV because they show it here in the UK. Only ever watch NXT on TV. Sorry.


 Damn! That sucks but thanks for replying lol! I want to see the Ohno/Regal segment and the Shield promo and can't find a link anywhere to them.

EDIT: I found the link for anyone who wants to watch.

http://www.dailymotion.com/ca-en/search/wwe+nxt+3+27+2013+part/1?af=1#video=xykdfx


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> Damn! That sucks but thanks for replying lol! I want to see the Ohno/Regal segment and the Shield promo and can't find a link anywhere to them.


There's no 'segment', it's just 10 seconds of Ohno attacking Regal behind a desk while the commentators are talking in between recaps. Then the refs come out and Ohno leaves. And that was literally the only time any NXT talent was featured on the show. Really not worth seeing.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah, not going to bother with it this week.

So if this week is a Wrestlemania edition, what the hell is next week?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Shield promo and Ohno were the only real good segments. I don't know why they have to promote Wrestlemania on a show very few people watch.


----------



## VINT

Sandow/Orton was a very solid match tbh


----------



## James1o1o

Was this weeks NXT ran by Vince or something? Hardly any NXT, felt more like an episode of Smackdown.


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 3/29/2013 had:

Howard Finkel announcing!
Kaitlyn vs Natalya
Brodus Clay vs El Local
Randy Orton vs Damien Sandow

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/03/wwe-nxt-3272013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: The show was okay as a whole. The divas match and the Ohno beat down were the best parts and the main was unoffensive. I liked seeing El Local as well. It was nice to see Howard Finkel also.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Swarhily

Surprisingly good divas match this week, the crowd was into it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Edition of NXT was so unusual. Had all of the main roster talent, then out of nowhere Kassius Ohno demolishing Regal. Enough to the point of where it seemed like he randomly debuted attacking Regal on a normal WWE program. I don't like this. Shame. NXT is usually my favorite thing about WWE weekly. Next time I watch and see Randy Orton over Luke Harper, I might be done.

ok, not really. It just sucks.


----------



## CruelAngel77

This was horrible. NXT was part Wrestlemania commercial and part Smackdown this week. That's not why I watch NXT, I like that it's characters and storylines are for the most part separate from the main shows and this felt like a throw away episode of Vince's ECW.


----------



## kidzeen

I want Ohno vs. Regal in the pre-show of wrestlemania!


----------



## HiddenViolence

It was annoying to have virtually no NXT guys on the show (barring the short attack segment), but we still had two good matches in Kaitliyn /Natayla and Sandow/Orton. This show seems like it was meant for next week though.


----------



## CactusJamie

My favorite thing about NXT is that it isn't Raw or Smackdown. Main events are matches, not promos. This week's NXT did have far too much main roster involvement, but hopefully things will be back to normal soon and can't wait for Ohno vs. Regal


----------



## Obfuscation

Watched NXT again. While the main event was dreadful, the rest of it did have a different vibe to it. Leading on the fun variety. Felt as if I was watching Shotgun Saturday Night or an old school territory show with the WWE gang in a smaller setting. It is what it is with this week's edition being WM filler, but at least I found partial enjoyment with most of the show. Next week things will be back on the right path. Thankfully.


----------



## Kimura Kid

Hi Guys I'm New here but just wanted to say hello and say that this weeks Main Roster NXT was a major Turn off. Hopefully it was so main Roster Heavy this week due to mania. But I've noticed a trend since NXT came to Full Sail. Seems every week we are getting more Main Roster Talent and less and less NXT Stars. Very Upsetting.


----------



## Obfuscation

They usually blend the two. Which is what we'll continue to get. This week was only used to plug WM as we all know. Which was odd considering they didn't slate it now since it is the go-home week, after all.


----------



## Soul Respect

thanks


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-nxt-442013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: The Regal/Ohno brawl was good and the hot crowd helped the show along. The main was much better than the last time Big E and O'Brian fought.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

NXT this week starts with a recap. Why is Jason Jordan in the intro? We don't see him and no one cares!

Then we on to tag team action. Wyatt Family or Harper and Rowan vs Dallas and Neville as Grey is still injured. This was actually a pretty good match. Ohno provided good commentary while Maddox was his usually funny self. I love Dawson on commentary. He always brings his guests into the match, asking their opinion, he calls the action, balances with stories, comes across as eager. He needs a little more tuning but I will be glad to see him on Smackdown and glad to see the back of Josh Matthews. Neville had some good spots in the match, a standing shooting star press and a corkscrew plancha. Babyfaces get the win when Dallas hits his awful belly to belly/hip toss. The move doesn't even look like a finisher and isn't sold as one. It's more like a surprise move because Harper rolled right out of the ring after the pin and seemed fine.

Would have preferred to have seen the Wyatt's go over. They are the giant duo, they should cement the fact that Dallas and Neville aren't partners and thus don't have the chemistry to take on such a team. Conor O'Brian cuts a very slow and boring promo which is short as well on his match against Langston for the title. He needs a tag partner or a mouthpiece because he isn't cutting it. The special effects, entrance and his look are carrying him. 

Regal attacks Ohno. Which is a shame because I liked Ohno on commentary. Maddox sells it hilariously. Regal goes away, Ohno leaves. Show goes on.

Divas tag match, Rae and Marie vs Banks and Paige. The former three divas get tepid reactions but Paige gets everyone on their feet. Audrey Marie is pretty bad. Her work with Paige during the match was kinda slow and Marie missed spots and mistimed a few others. Banks did a good job selling and Rae ran away when Paige came in. Prolongs the feud which is fine with me. A rubber match between the two should end it. Marie tries to sell the Paige Turner and Paige and Banks win. 

Regal vs Ohno is announced for next week. Can't wait. Langston and O'Brian are out next. I think Dawson calls O'Brian an Orc at some point during his entrance which had me choke up in laughter. Match was alright. Crowd could have been more into it. When O'Brian controlled the match it was pretty good. He hit his spots and Langston tried to sell. Langston makes a come back after some back and forth and shockingly, to me, wins. Langston does the post match routine of laying out O'Brian once again. Disappointing. We don't need Langston as champion anymore. This was a good time to have a heel take it and use the title to get Graves over as a face or a new challenger. I like that O'Brian did control a large portion of the match since with Langston most of his matches don't even go past the two minute mark. His most competitive bout yet, more so than the Shield match and his last match with O'Brian. 

Decent show, worth a watch because everything was plot relevant. It just had a disappointing lack of follow up to each match.


----------



## RiverFenix

Grey just had surgery - so he could be out awhile longer yet. I hate Bo getting the spot with Neville. I don't know why he's such the golden boy.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Grey just had surgery - so he could be out awhile longer yet. I hate Bo getting the spot with Neville. I don't know why he's such the golden boy.


Damn. If I recall correctly they taped five NXT's in a row, which means he will likely miss the next set of tapings as well if progress isn't fast. He seemed to be moving okay, so it's not a Tyson Kidd injury, but I hope he's back within the next two months.

I don't mind seeing Wyatt and Dallas feud, as they are brothers even if it's not acknowledged and maybe they can bring out the best in each other, but yeah, I hope this team with Neville doesn't become a permanent thing on NXT.


----------



## x78

Much better NXT this week, no main roster talent which was great. I thought Maddox on commentary was the highlight of the show, I wouldn't mind seeing him in that role on a permanent basis TBH. Also, it seems like a strange thing to say but I really enjoyed the ring announcing this week, was it Saxton? He's in line for a call-up to the main roster if so.


----------



## Obfuscation

Brad Maddox on commentary does it again. Brad Maddox in general tends to steal the spotlight always. Maddox, Regal demolishing Ohno, & the damn good tag team opener made this show (Y) to watch, yet again. In fact, the only thing I didn't care for was the main event. Crowd was hot & Conor tried, but it was about the sort of quality I expected going in - weak.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

HayleySabin said:


> Brad Maddox on commentary does it again. Brad Maddox in general tends to steal the spotlight always. Maddox, Regal demolishing Ohno, & the damn good tag team opener made this show (Y) to watch, yet again. In fact, the only thing I didn't care for was the main event. Crowd was hot & Conor tried, but it was about the sort of quality I expected going in - weak.


Brad Maddox never fails to impress me with his antics. 

Main event was weak for sure. It's about as good as you'll get from Langston if you're Conor. The result is baffling.


----------



## Obfuscation

Baffling to the fans who watch and know Langston is honest to goodness the worst thing around - yes. But, baffling in terms of thinking Conor O'Brien had a chance to win? Not at all. Langston will sadly hold that championship for a bit longer. No way he'd be dethroned in his first official championship defense.


----------



## Honey Bucket

UGH @ Dallas beating Luke fucking Harper with that cunting belly-to-belly suplex.


----------



## Obfuscation

For some reason Harper always takes the falls. Didn't pester me considering I was going in expecting it. Once again, having lowered expectations walking in doesn't leave me annoyed by some result. Besides, WWE can put Bo Dallas over Luke Harper all the times they want. I know who the real talent is and where his future can be if they play his cards right. Luke Harper should be a-ok, if WWE uses their brains with him. Man is a goldmine waiting to be struck.


----------



## Srdjan99

The main-event sucked, O'Bryan really sucks


----------



## Obfuscation

The guy who did the work in trying to make the match tolerable is the one who gets slammed?


----------



## Srdjan99

Pretty much, yeah. They both sucked anyway, hope Big. E will do well at WM


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, since O'Brien had two good matches in-between his Langston crapfests, I'm gonna have to disagree with both being bad. Only saw one dreg out there.


----------



## Daiko

Would have been a little bit more disappointed with the Main Event if it wasn't for Maddox just being brilliant as usual! Regal vs Ohno is just :mark: worthy!! I can see Regal taking the loss, but I can't really complain much about that as it builds up Ohno more and shows that someone is interested in him. Still reminds me of Regal / Ambrose though..

Bo and his Powerslam Belly to Belly Nuclear Bomb of a finisher are still awful yet he gets treated like the next Cena.. 

I hope to see Grey at some point in the next tapings, even if it is just him sitting in commentary for Neville's match. 

Audrey Marie <3


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Srdjan99 said:


> Pretty much, yeah. They both sucked anyway, hope Big. E will do well at WM


What the? That doesn't make sense. O'Brian did the work. Langston couldn't even sell all to well. I'm hoping he just stands there and helps in tag team moves at Wrestlemania, let Ziggler do the work. The less I see of Langston the better. 

And I can't wait for someone to beat him for the title. There will be a bunch of call ups soon, so it's hard to tell who will take the title.


----------



## Obfuscation

I swear I only think Bo's finisher gets hate b/c he does it.

Magnum TA did it. It's good. All momentum. I'll take it over the spear any day.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

HayleySabin said:


> I swear I only think Bo's finisher gets hate b/c he does it.
> 
> Magnum TA did it. It's good. All momentum. I'll take it over the spear any day.


The Spear is so watered down these days that anything is better. The only guy right now who can pull a good one off believably is Reigns

As for the Belly-to-belly/hip toss move, well, it's not terrible, but it's not convincing either. The recipient is doing all the work really and no one sells it like a proper finisher. He should have another one, a convincing match finisher and then this one, which is more of a surprise move he busts out very rarely to get surprise pins.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's fine. No different than the T-Bone Suplex Shelton Benjamin used. All momentum taken over on the opponent to earn himself a swift three count. I think it's the watered down mentality of current wrestling fans that negate the appeal of the move. It was successful in the 80's _(and even in the 90's with Shane Douglas)_ so theoretically it can't work these days or some kind of dense logic.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

HayleySabin said:


> It's fine. No different than the T-Bone Suplex Shelton Benjamin used. All momentum taken over on the opponent to earn himself a swift three count. I think it's the watered down mentality of current wrestling fans that negate the appeal of the move. It was successful in the 80's _(and even in the 90's with Shane Douglas)_ so theoretically it can't work these days or some kind of dense logic.


It's just not what people are used to, and not in a good way. They used to finish people with arm drags and headbutts in the '70s and '80s too, but the time of the Hans Mortiers and the Harley Races of the world is over. People like something showy or at least vaguely believable in a finisher. I like Bo Dallas, I've defended him before, I think he has promise, so I'm against the move because he uses it, just because it could very well to damage to him.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well I win out of this scenario either way. It's his finisher and those who aren't wise enough to accept a less than flashy move in 2013 have to deal with it. I like it, so more for me to enjoy. Yay, I guess.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

HayleySabin said:


> Well I win out of this scenario either way. It's his finisher and those who aren't wise enough to accept a less than flashy move in 2013 have to deal with it. I like it, so more for me to enjoy. Yay, I guess.


Well the majority is on my side and having the majority means that I win!


----------



## Honey Bucket

I don't mind it as a finisher if it's applied to someone who is the same size as Dallas, but come on, really? A little squirt defeats a brute like Luke Harper with a belly to belly? Need some perspective here.

Ah fuck it who cares, it's only developmental.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I don't mind it as a finisher if it's applied to someone who is the same size as Dallas, but come on, really? A little squirt defeats a brute like Luke Harper with a belly to belly? Need some perspective here.
> 
> Ah fuck it who cares, it's only developmental.


Bo Dallas is tall, he's just so gangly. Like Smeagol.


----------



## Daiko

The finisher just isn't believable at all. A spear looks painful when done right, but I just can't say that today when people kick out of finishers left, right and centre that Bo's looks like it would keep anyone down for a 3 count.. 

I'll happily admit that I cannot stand Bo Dallas at all, but this isn't any bias on my part.. I would say the same thing if Christian, Regal or any other wrestler I like used the same finisher!


----------



## x78

He should bring back the BoDazzler.






Actually, no he shouldn't, someone better should have that move and it shouldn't be called the 'BoDazzler', but yeah.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> He should bring back the BoDazzler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no he shouldn't, someone better should have that move and it shouldn't be called the 'BoDazzler', but yeah.


There you go, he should be using that.


----------



## Obfuscation

BoDazzler 

:lmao


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

HayleySabin said:


> BoDazzler
> 
> :lmao


At risk of being crucified by the people on here, Bo Dallas should make a tag team with the Dazzler Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I think a submission move would suit him to a tee. He's got a tenacious and determined personality, and seeing him apply something like the Boston Crab would enhance those credentials.

EDIT: The Bo-Ston Crab.

Sigh, how did I miss that?


----------



## Obfuscation

Bo "The Great" Dallas may be too good to ever have a partner, tbhayley.

PAC excluded b/c of circumstances.


----------



## x78

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> At risk of being crucified by the people on here, Bo Dallas should make a tag team with the Dazzler Daniel Bryan.


Good idea, their team name could be The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> Good idea, their team name could be 'The Good, The Bad and The Ugly'.


Then they need a third member to be the ugly


----------



## x78

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Then they need a third member to be the ugly


I was thinking Bo covers both bad and ugly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Langston can be the bad.


----------



## CactusJamie

If by 'bad' you mean he sucks shit, I totally agree lol. I'm pretty sure I heard someone on NXT mention that Oliver Grey will be out for 6 months. If true, then what will happen with the tag belts? We saw Neville defend both belts on his own already, but I don't want to see that for 6 months. It isn't really a tag title if there is only one guy defending it. It's a handicap title.


----------



## Jmacz

I've been going back and watching older NXT episodes, can someone explain to me why the crowd chants "CHA" at Mr. Perfects son who's last name I'm not going to attempt to spell.


----------



## Obfuscation

CactusJamie said:


> If by 'bad' you mean he sucks shit, I totally agree lol. I'm pretty sure I heard someone on NXT mention that Oliver Grey will be out for 6 months. If true, then what will happen with the tag belts? We saw Neville defend both belts on his own already, but I don't want to see that for 6 months. It isn't really a tag title if there is only one guy defending it. It's a handicap title.


I figured they'll have Bo Dallas be an interim champion until Grey is able to return. If not dethroned till he's cleared to wrestle, that is.


----------



## Bryan D.

Big E have just 3 moves? Looks like so.


----------



## RiverFenix

For what it's worth, possibly nothing, Adrian Neville teamed up with Sami Zayn at an Axxess event match today taking on the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> For what it's worth, possibly nothing, Adrian Neville teamed up with Sami Zayn at an Axxess event match today taking on the Wyatt Family.


Would be a nice way to integrate him, but I still want Grey to remain champion until he's cleared to return.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Jmacz said:


> I've been going back and watching older NXT episodes, can someone explain to me why the crowd chants "CHA" at Mr. Perfects son who's last name I'm not going to attempt to spell.


I only remember it vaguely, but I could've sworn they were chanting "JOE" since that's his real name.


----------



## kidzeen

Bryan D. said:


> Big E have just 3 moves? Looks like so.


I agree. I hope he lose the championship.


----------



## TN Punk

Jmacz said:


> I've been going back and watching older NXT episodes, can someone explain to me why the crowd chants "CHA" at Mr. Perfects son who's last name I'm not going to attempt to spell.


I've been to the majority of the shows and I honestly have no idea. I missed the one where it started.


----------



## x78

Big E will surely drop the title at the tapings tonight.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

No comments on this week's badass show yet? This was one of the best NXT episodes I've seen (although I've only been watching for a few months). 

I loved seeing the Shield in action, I feel they haven't wrestled on TV nearly enough since debuting in WWE - 2 ppv matches, 1 raw match, 1 aborted Rollins singles match. Imagine my joy last night when I unsuspectingly put on Main Event only to see them beat on some fat bastards, then put on NXT and out they come again to wreck some jobbers. Pumped for Rollins/Graves next week too.

Rollins using the skywalker for the win was cool too, although honestly I don't know how I feel about the way the move looks, it looks like it needs opponent assistance too much, the guy taking it should bend backwards sooner so it looks more like Rollins doing a backflip while holding the guy's head, versus getting lifted and held in the air before coming down. Or just do the Kendrick instead.

And of course, it was so great seeing Regal back in action. His ring psychology, the way he works his character in the ring, just so great. Love the knee trembler. And KO did a great job too. Are they calling the cravate the Kassius Crunch (or Kassius Clutch or whatever they said) now too? Anyway I expect Kassius to get his win back in a great rematch and then head up to the main roster.


----------



## RDEvans

x78 said:


> Big E will surely drop the title at the tapings tonight.


There's tapings tonight? Also I can't find NXT on dailymotion anymore, is it on Youtube or Hulu still?


----------



## RiverFenix

x78 said:


> Big E will surely drop the title at the tapings tonight.


I hope to see a few new roster debuts as well. Sami Zayn will almost surely debut, but I'd like too see a couple others, A Judas Devlin, Mojo Rawley, or Bronson re-debut. 

I also suspect Conor O'Brian will debut a new tag partner tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket

More tapins tonight already? Weren't the last tapings like two weeks ago?


----------



## RiverFenix

Dopesick said:


> More tapins tonight already? Weren't the last tapings like two weeks ago?


NXT site says they were on the March 21st, so three weeks. NXT is usually about a month ahead. But they also seemed to tape five shows at that taping so I don't know. Maybe they'll edit out things or cut a show - I hope Jericho vs Wyatt wasn't a dark match. Otherwise they should have shows taped up to the May 1st airing.


----------



## WG655fury

I nice technical match between Ohno and Regal. I like the bit where Ohno seemingly popped his finger back into place. Ohno's kicks looked like they hurt and pleased that Regal picked up the win.


----------



## RiverFenix

The top rope knee over the stretched out opponent should be the Shield tandem finisher when they hit the tag scene. I don't like the skywalker for the same reason suggested here - it looks too opponent aided. I'd have Rollins attacks knee based and give him Kenta's Busaiku Knee as his solo finisher - 





Ohno (wearing Regal's Mans Man gimmick t-shirt) and Regal had great promo's to sell their match.

Ohno needs new ring gear, a singlet or something with spanx in it. 

Match is what you'd expect from these two, technical but plodding. The finish was a little undersold, and fans didn't expect it as a result. 

Brad Maddox doesn't have the voice for commentary.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I can't remember too much of the show in detail after seeing it last night. Shield tag was basic and simple, promo was routine. I don't like Skywalker too much either. It worked for Dragon but he executed it better, made it look like he was doing all the work. Rollins' looks to rehearsed. He should start using Blackout again. Graves challenging him was okay but I would have rather liked to have seen Reigns or Ambrose take him on, simply because we've seen Graves and Rollins before and it was very basic stuff. Give the others a chance!

Clash of Champions is bound to be fun though. Dallas vs Barrett. They've been doing a few matches together on house show circuits and it was once hailed as match of the night. 

Lot of diva promos but the tag match between the Funkadactyls and the Bellas barely had my interest. 

Main event was technical, a little too technical. Waaaaaay to technical. The match was promoted nicely, but you have Ohno come across as this obsessed sadist in his interview but for the early portion of match he didn't show an of that. He was far to calculated rather than brutal and aggressive. I was expecting a stiff contest but it didn't get to that level. The last five minutes of the match was rather good though, the drama was building and Regal sold very well for Ohno. I liked that Regal picked up the win, as he did against Ambrose the first time they wrestled I believe. Doubt there will be a rematch so I was fine with the result.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Loved the main event, told a good story. I was hoping Ohno would win but I do see a rematch potentially happening in which Regal puts over Ohno. Which is fine by me.


----------



## Bryan D.

Ohno/Regal was SICK! :mark: These guys told a great story in the ring.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT 4/10/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-nxt-4102013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Great show all around with nothing bad on it at all. Regal/Ohno was great and Summer Rae was pretty good on her interview, as was Regal.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## RDEvans

http://fcwwrestling.info/NXT-Wrestling-Full-Sail-Live.html

yep there's a TV taping, but no main roster appearances sadly


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Regal/Ohno was a personal MOTYC for me...absolutely loved it. Hoping for a rematch down the road.


----------



## RiverFenix

RDEvans said:


> http://fcwwrestling.info/NXT-Wrestling-Full-Sail-Live.html
> 
> yep there's a TV taping, but no main roster appearances sadly


No tweeting about it from live audience as there usually is. Makes me believe it was re-scheduled for a later date or canceled and the next taping will be May 2nd. They taped five shows last taping, which would take them through to a May 1st airing.


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No tweeting about it from live audience as there usually is. Makes me believe it was re-scheduled for a later date or canceled and the next taping will be May 2nd. They taped five shows last taping, which would take them through to a May 1st airing.


It looks like there's an event at Tampa instead, not sure if they will be taping matches but if not then they will have to tape a hell of a lot next time since after May 2nd there isn't another taping scheduled until June 20th. So I make that 7 shows they would need to do in one night?


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Anybody else notice at the end of the episode Brad Maddox said "Vickie is going to know, who Kassius Ohno is after this week" Hope this actually means something haha Kassius Ohno could bring a lot to the mid card, maybe even upper mid card depending on how well his work ethic is which i'm hopin hes got.


----------



## TN Punk

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No tweeting about it from live audience as there usually is. Makes me believe it was re-scheduled for a later date or canceled and the next taping will be May 2nd. They taped five shows last taping, which would take them through to a May 1st airing.





x78 said:


> It looks like there's an event at Tampa instead, not sure if they will be taping matches but if not then they will have to tape a hell of a lot next time since after May 2nd there isn't another taping scheduled until June 20th. So I make that 7 shows they would need to do in one night?


There wasn't one here...the next taping isn't until May where John Cena is going to be the guest. That is why they did so many tapings at the last Full Sail event.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Regal was a wrestling god in that match! Man he is so good. I wish this Regal was used more on WWE tv instead of the brass knucks power of the punch, British ambassador gimmick. He is flat out badass and his selling was beyond greatness. Yep early WWE MotYC for me also.


----------



## Daiko

Not to sound like a broken record here, but Regal / Ohno was an incredible match and if Ohno doesn't get a call up after that I will be really surprised.

The Shield :mark:
No Bo Dallas :mark: :mark:
Renee Young <3
Regal's Promo :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

Kassius Onho V William Regal is the greatest match in NXT history, seriously, it's better than Tyson Kidd V Michael McGillicutty. Everyone needs to watch this match.

Also, The Shield match was good


----------



## Interceptor88

No Bo Dallas?
Best NXT ever. Instantly.


----------



## CruelAngel77

That Regal/Ohno match could of been at Wrestlemania. Regal never loses a step in the ring. I honestly believe if he got put on a regular schedule he could hang with the younger roster every night.

#emmalution is greater than Lady Gaga and Madonna combined.

Corey Graves and Seth go at it..... next week.That part made me a sad panda, but at least it's something to look forward to. I can watch The Shield kill jobbers all day, urr day.

When Naomi did all those butt moves was I the onlyone that thought "Me next"? You know what, don't answer that.


----------



## Bryan D.

Rollins/Graves, Cesaro/Neville, Dallas/Barrett and Kaitlyn/AJ all next week? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Interceptor88

"The Shield is the most dominant and efficient force in the history of this company"- Seth Rollins. 

Wow. Biggest heel cliché sentence in years.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Man, Renee Young really wasn't ready for this role. Her acting is so bad lol.


----------



## Lazyking

THA_WRESTER said:


> Anybody else notice at the end of the episode Brad Maddox said "Vickie is going to know, who Kassius Ohno is after this week" Hope this actually means something haha Kassius Ohno could bring a lot to the mid card, maybe even upper mid card depending on how well his work ethic is which i'm hopin hes got.


Cesaro/OHNO tag team.

Book it


----------



## The Widow Maker

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I hope to see a few new roster debuts as well. Sami Zayn will almost surely debut, but I'd like too see a couple others, A Judas Devlin, Mojo Rawley, or Bronson re-debut.
> 
> I also suspect Conor O'Brian will debut a new tag partner tonight.


Agreed. Half the people on the roster (other than jobbers) I've not even seen.

I'd even forgotten about Bronson, and he's a guy who needs to be on far more.


----------



## Delbusto

Great match between Regal and Ohno.


----------



## Lazyking

That edit is pure brilliance.


----------



## RiverFenix

NXT looks like it cleaned up it's roster page - Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns have been removed. However it seems to have made some cuts as Denton Blackwell is gone. Can anybody notice any others?


----------



## Delbusto

Lazyking said:


> That edit is pure brilliance.


Thank you sir.


----------



## unknownuser

Srdjan99 said:


> Kassius Onho V William Regal is the greatest match in NXT history, seriously, it's better than Tyson Kidd V Michael McGillicutty. Everyone needs to watch this match.


lol copied word for word off another wrestling forum. Can you not think of anything original to say to praise this match? Did you even watch the match? or were you just going along on the Onho/Regal bandwagon because that's what other people are saying?

-----

The match really makes you miss William Regal as a full time wrestler, we really don't get anything this stiff or vicious when he's not around. The result took me by surprise actually which made the finish even better.


----------



## Ignoramus

Who else on here believes that the Ohno/Regal match is way, way better than anything produced by even the mid(and above)-card in the WWE today? I don't watch anything anymore, but definitely a breath of fresh air I'd say.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bryan D. said:


> Rollins/Graves, Cesaro/Neville, Dallas/Barrett and Kaitlyn/AJ all next week? :mark: :mark:


No, the latter three championship matches will air in two weeks. Only match announced for next week is Rollins vs Graves Lumberjack match.


----------



## Eulonzo

What do you people search when you search for a new NXT episode on Dailymotion?

I searched for the 4/9/13 edition of NXT and I got stuff from January instead. :kenny It's annoying.


----------



## Rah

unknownuser said:


> The match really makes you miss William Regal as a full time wrestler, we really don't get anything this stiff or vicious when he's not around. The result took me by surprise actually which made the finish even better.


While I'm not against seeing more of Regal, I wonder how much his stock would fall with most people if we didn't get his matches so rarely. I'm sure the novelty factor does help his stuff, a lot. As for the copy-pasting, yeah, I don't think he's the same user.



Eulonzo said:


> What do you people search when you search for a new NXT episode on Dailymotion?
> 
> I searched for the 4/9/13 edition of NXT and I got stuff from January instead. :kenny It's annoying.


Just bookmark this guy. If that fails, I search for WWE NXT, and then I select the search paramter as "sort by most recent".


----------



## DOPA

Can't wait for Cesaro/Neville and AJ/Kaitlyn. Those matches should be at least entertaining. Regal/Ohno was an amazing match. So brutal from a psychological standpoint. Might be the WWE MOTY thus far.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's got everything beat so far except for Undertaker vs Punker, which ties it. Regal pops up out of nowhere and gives off this kind of quality. It's beyond absurd now. Regal, you wonderful evil villain, you.


----------



## AmWolves10

oh my, great European style match between Kassius Ohno and William Regal. That was brilliant! Great selling, psychology, mat technique, WOW!!!!! Highly recommend every fan of in ring wrestling to watch this match. Shit. Regal still has it, one of the best in ring workers on the roster even today.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I don't get the praise. It was sloppy and plodding. Good selling, they knew their psychology well, but it made it hard to get invested in the match, they doddered around the ring for most of the match. I've always disliked that European style. Nowhere near as brutal and stiff as people are making it out to be. I expected something stiff and a real slobber-knocker and I didn't get that, hold after hold after hold. 

This is why I can't get into Kassius Ohno's work. He's got nothing on Cesaro or his other ROH alumni pals. He's so slow in the ring, and while he's technically sound I don't get any sense of emotional connection to what he's doing because he's so damn boring! For what it was it was decent, nowhere near as good as people are making it out to be. Just because a match goes on for 13 minutes doesn't make it good! I liked they they were selling the finger damage, that was different, it looked real and it was a mix up from the usual, but the match had such poor pacing I couldn't enjoy it too much.


----------



## Shepard

I don't like Ohno but he was good in the match. Not to the level of Regal but it wasn't a carry job by any means. He sold the offense well, the spot with him putting his fingers back was great, the effect it had on his holds later in the match was a nice touch, and his strikes looked very good. That's always been his strong point but his kicks in particular seemed very effective, which coupled with Regals selling was a nice visual. Whether he can keep this up is another question, but at least he's shown what he's capable of in a WWE ring.


----------



## Lazyking

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I don't get the praise. It was sloppy and plodding. Good selling, they knew their psychology well, but it made it hard to get invested in the match, they doddered around the ring for most of the match. I've always disliked that European style. Nowhere near as brutal and stiff as people are making it out to be. I expected something stiff and a real slobber-knocker and I didn't get that, hold after hold after hold.
> 
> This is why I can't get into Kassius Ohno's work. He's got nothing on Cesaro or his other ROH alumni pals. He's so slow in the ring, and while he's technically sound I don't get any sense of emotional connection to what he's doing because he's so damn boring! For what it was it was decent, nowhere near as good as people are making it out to be. Just because a match goes on for 13 minutes doesn't make it good! I liked they they were selling the finger damage, that was different, it looked real and it was a mix up from the usual, but the match had such poor pacing I couldn't enjoy it too much.


The match was supposed to be slow. I get not liking the match but it wasn't about hitting move after move. I thought it was perfectly paced so that the emotion could build towards the end.


----------



## AmWolves10

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> but the match had such poor pacing I couldn't enjoy it too much.


That's fine, the European style isn't for everybody. That's what they do over there. they kind of work each other in a very slow paced exchange of submission holds. But it is all psychological and works extremely well. Personally for me it was an acquired taste as I tend to like more high flying moves in matches as well as a few powerbombs and stuff. But you've got to at least admire how skillful they are at their craft if nothing else.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

AmWolves10 said:


> That's fine, the European style isn't for everybody. That's what they do over there. they kind of work each other in a very slow paced exchange of submission holds. But it is all psychological and works extremely well. Personally for me it was an acquired taste as I tend to like more high flying moves in matches as well as a few powerbombs and stuff. But you've got to at least admire how skillful they are at their craft if nothing else.


I watch a lot of puroresu so I don't mind slow pacing or stiff wrestling but this wrestling style just didn't click and honestly I don't think this would go over all that well with more casual and younger fans anyway. At least with puroresu they add a dramatic flair and have great finishing sequences. This didn't even have that. 

I mean this was painfully slow. Wolfe didn't pace his matches like this. He used a lot of holds but it would always build up to a good finish, something strong and explosive. 

With Regal and Ohno they had holds and strikes nearly the entire match and I was hoping it would build towards a good finish but even that fell flat. Maybe it was the style, maybe this is further proof Ohno can't hang with the big leagues, maybe it was Regal's age, who knows, but this was average. Regal's always been rather sloppy and flailing when he's in the ring but I thought with a former student the match could be something good, but no, it just got slower and slower before a lacklustre finish. 

And Ohno didn't build any heat on himself. Regal manhandled him through almost the entire match. Part of wrestling psychology among heels and faces is building some form of heat on the heel or at least getting some kind of support on the faces. That didn't happen either. Ohno came across as a chump who couldn't hang with washed up old man. Hell, that's certainly the case in real life, so maybe the story they were communicating made some sense. 

I enjoyed the selling, as Shepard said basing some offence around the fingers was a cool touch and came across as very gritty and real, but selling can't save a match. 

I want to like Kassius Ohno because I enjoyed what I once saw from him but right now he's a stale, crusty bagel. He's Kaval 2.0. An over hyped indy star who clearly can't cut it. I can't believe WWE is actually considering bringing him up. He's nowhere near ready. No one on NXT has given a damn about him since Steamboat disappeared. Why waste time giving this guy the spotlight when Kruger, Wyatt, Graves, Bronson, Harper and even Bo frigging Dallas of all people have shown more charisma and life than he has. 

Best NXT match ever? Match of the Year for WWE? Solid affair, but not either of those.


----------



## Duke Silver

Regal's work on the fingers, Ohno's selling of the fingers, that finishing sequence, the brutality, seeing both men collapsed on the mat, mid-match. I could watch that shit all day. What. A. Match.

I hope there's a rematch somewhere down the line ala the Ambrose feud. I also hope that Regal gets back into the ring more regurarly. There's still so much that he can offer. Even if it's just wrestling on NXT. I'd actually almost prefer that, because he'll be given the time he deserves.

REGAL VS. CESARO NEEDS TO HAPPEN!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

El Cuñado said:


> Regal's work on the fingers, Ohno's selling of the fingers, that finishing sequence, the brutality, seeing both men collapsed on the mat, mid-match. I could watch that shit all day. What. A. Match.
> 
> I hope there's a rematch somewhere down the line ala the Ambrose feud. I also hope that Regal gets back into the ring more regurarly. There's still so much that he can offer. Even if it's just wrestling on NXT. I'd actually almost prefer that, because he'll be given the time he deserves.
> 
> *REGAL VS. CESARO NEEDS TO HAPPEN!*


That match would actually be good. I would like to see that.


----------



## Davion McCool

Just coming on her to say that is the best match I've seen from the WWE for a long, long time, at least since Punk Vs Bryan. I actually thought it was even better than Regal Vs Ambrose. Absolutely fantastic psychology from both, no wasted movement, every single thing either of them did contributed to the story of the match. Just staggeringly good. I can't believe how good Regal still is. He deserves a big sending off match at Wrestlemania like Flair got. Maybe with Ambrose, Bryan or Punk?

I'd book him in a Career Vs World Heavyweight Championship match. Obviously I'd have the wily old bastard win, and then be taken out of commission permanently by someone like Ambrose on the next day's RAW. But hey, I don't book teh matches.


----------



## AmWolves10

I'm surprised they never did a major William Regal vs Daniel Bryan feud. Student vs Teacher. Since they can't do Daniel Bryan vs HBK this would be the obvious choice.


----------



## Davion McCool

AmWolves10 said:


> I'm surprised they never did a major William Regal vs Daniel Bryan feud. Student vs Teacher. Since they can't do Daniel Bryan vs HBK this would be the obvious choice.


To quote CM Punk "William Regal taught Daniel Bryan. All Shawn Michaels did was take $500 off him"


----------



## JoseBxNYC

NXT Divas looking good

https://twitter.com/MsCharlotteWWE/status/324611444094169089/photo/1


----------



## Fxhd

Finished watching NXT. Both Kruger/Gabriel and Graves/Rollins were pretty good. Also, the videos of NXT guys at WrestleMania axxes were pretty fun.

Bray Wyatt making squashes entertaining = GOAT.


----------



## Damien

I enjoyed this weeks NXT, Rollins/Graves was not bad...not totally sold on Bray just yet.


----------



## Itami

Just watched NXT... is it weird to say that I enjoyed Emma's entrance/match more anything on this show? Kane/DB segment and Shield were fun too. But I mean, Emma. That stupid dance is growing on me.


----------



## THANOS

Excellent episode of NXT this week! Bray Wyatt's squash and epic promo were great to watch, as was Kruger/Gabriel, Rollins/Graves with Ambrose and Reigns destroying 12 lumberjacks by themselves :mark:, and Emma was great inring! Sara Del Ray is certainly doing some amazing work down there.

Here's the episode btw.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xz4j1g_wwe-nxt-full-show-4-17-2013_sport?search_algo=2#.UXBFj8rjWYg


----------



## Damien

Itami said:


> Just watched NXT... is it weird to say that I enjoyed Emma's entrance/match more anything on this show? Kane/DB segment and Shield were fun too. But I mean, Emma. That stupid dance is growing on me.


Yeah I found myself doing the dance by the end of the match! :side::agree:


----------



## RiverFenix

Good show this week. Gabriel vs Kruger have never really clicked for me personally, technically it's good, but there is never any crowd heat. I'd like to see both move on to other opponents. NXT is terrible creating faces though - which makes it hard for non-squash heels to get over. 

Kruger's sub finisher is called the GC3, whatever that stands for. I will point out again that Regal needs to drop the Cricket backstory for Kruger, he's a child soldier/mercenary/poacher who wouldn't be playing cricket in his spare time. 

I dug the NXT at Wrestlemania behind-the-schenes, I don't know why more fans don't go to the free matches, though I believe Rollins did say they're at 8am or something. 

Bailey is going to be something special I think. She could be the best womens wrestler in NXT right now, and no we haven't seen a lot, but it's just the little things and a gut feeling on my part. The bloom is off Paige at the moment for me, mostly because she's being booked as a face, and all the crowd playing that comes with that territory doesn't seem to fit her. I liked the slingshot faceplant into sub finisher for Emma, she just needs to make it a bit smoother in execution (and take out the brief dancing part).

Bray Wyatt got his other arm re-inked/covered up. I wonder if he'll do something with the tribal wings on his back next. A bit cliche - the wings - but would fit his character nonetheless, he just needs to make them a lot bigger. Match was your typical Wyatt squash though, seen it all before. Did learn that his finisher is called "Sister Abigail". Whatever that means. Bray has his character nailed right now, and is ready for the call-up. I'd buy an "Eater of Worlds" t-shirt. Maybe simply have Bray Wyatt written across the front, with the B having his trademark hat hanging off the corner of it, and then "Eater of Worlds" across the back. 

I was more interested in the lumberjacks than the in-ring during the Rollins vs Graves main event. Lumberjacks were - Knuckles Madsen, Saywer Fulton, Travis Tyler on the entrance side, than Axl Keegan (huge bald spot), Enzo Amore and Troy McClain across the top, Aiden English, Danny Burch(smaller than I expected), Colin Cassady on the left, and Mojo Rawley, Baron Corbin, Angelo Dawkins along the bottom. 

Langston has to drop the title at the next set of tapings. The should give it to a face, given all the heels. Not Bo Dallas though. I'd say Adrian Neville is probably the best candidate - make him drop the tags if Oliver Grey is out for awhile, but give him a singles title shot out of it.


----------



## Bryan D.

Just watched NXT. Fun show. Kruger/Gabriel was a fun match and i love Kruger's finisher submission. Pretty badass.

Emma is funny and she's over with the crowd. I kinda like his character and i enjoy watching her in the ring.

Bray Wyatt = GOAT. Just amazing. :mark:

Graves/Rollins was a good match. I thought Rollins said last week that he wanted to finish Graves by himself? That Shield run-in didn't make sense.

Fun show and i'm really pumped for next week. Clash of Champions and Cesaro/Neville :mark:


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/nxt-4172013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Pretty solid show from top to bottom with a little bit of everything. Emma has become the star of NXT.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## x78

Wyatt is ridiculously good. The only downside is that he doesn't seem to be singing anymore.


----------



## Damien

Bryan D. said:


> Cesaro/Neville :mark:


It kind of annoys me when it says its for US Title and we know that's not the case :side:


----------



## Tony Tornado

Emma will take Cena's place as the face of the WWE, that's all I have to say. She's ridiculously good.


----------



## rockdig1228

As others have said, this was an excellent episode of NXT.

At this point, I've stopped watching Raw & Smackdown altogether and keep up with the happenings through recaps, as well as occasionally watching Main Event if I see something that sounds interesting. NXT is the only WWE produced show that I watch on a consistent basis now - perhaps once the talent from developmental is populating the main roster I'll start watching again. The current WWE product is so stale for me I can't stand it any more, while the best thing they have isn't even on air in the US. Such is life...


----------



## TN Punk

The funny thing about Emma is at first when she'd come to the ring and mess up, people thought she was botching, but I was telling people who sat around me that it's her character. Like she organically has gained a lot of love in the NXT Arena.



Itami said:


> Just watched NXT... is it weird to say that I enjoyed Emma's entrance/match more anything on this show? Kane/DB segment and Shield were fun too. But I mean, Emma. That stupid dance is growing on me.


:lol she was legit shocked at how the crowd was doing the dance.


----------



## Daiko

Pretty good show as always from NXT. Nice to see Gabriel continue this story with Kruger, but it doesn't really seem to be bringing young Leo any heat.. Emma is just fantastic. One of the few Comedy gimmicks that work well which kinda makes me hope that the NXT Womens title rumour is true and they keep her, Bayley and Paige down a little longer to give one of them the title. Bray is ready. I think that Rowan needs a bit more time to fit in more, but Bray & Harper are ready to make the jump to the Main Roster. Graves is great!! He's got a good moveset, that weird deranged look and decent Mic Skills that probably won't benefit him in the slightest when Vince decides to job him out to Ryback... 

Gabriel :mark:
Paige & Renee <3 <3 <3
Emma :mark:
Emma Sign :lol
Sheamus' Extreme Rules thingy.... Yeah..
Bray eating worlds :mark:
Reigns putting the jobbers in their place :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chr1st0

Big E in Cesaro's shirt :lol

Was there a very brief glimpse of Mason Ryan as well?

Gabriel/Kruger match seemed a bit stale, how many times have we seen that now? Commentary seemed half arsed during it too.

EMMALUTION!!!

I'd rather if Big E and The Shield were done with NXT at this stage tbh.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Seriously, the rate at Emma is getting over now, I wouldn't be surprised at all if she's brought up first instead of Paige. Plus, she can fucking wrestle as well!


----------



## CruelAngel77

#Emmalution

I'm so glad that Emma is catching on with people! It's still so bizarre to me that Mr. "If I can be serious for a moment" is her teacher. For a second when she went for that submission it looked like she was going for a Calgary Crab and I nearly lost it. I was Emma-tained.

How bad ass is The Shield when it just takes two of the members to kill 12 guys dead, granted they were job squad but still. Top rope Dragon Screw Leg Whip! Nice main event, as I really like Corey Graves and Seth Rollins.

Isn't next week the episode where most of the main roster show up on NXT? Not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## x78

Yeah, next week is going to suck.


----------



## TN Punk

Wade Barrett vs Bo Dallas is GREAT for all of the wrong reasons. :lmao


----------



## jordang

I have to say the only good part about NXT was Emma vs Bayley. Emma is really growing into her character and it is very entertaining to watch. I love the sign they had in the crowd. Great match between her and Bayley and I'm hoping Bayley will get a character soon enough, but she is very talented in the ring.


----------



## Smitson

rockdig1228 said:


> As others have said, this was an excellent episode of NXT.
> 
> At this point, I've stopped watching Raw & Smackdown altogether and keep up with the happenings through recaps, as well as occasionally watching Main Event if I see something that sounds interesting. NXT is the only WWE produced show that I watch on a consistent basis now - perhaps once the talent from developmental is populating the main roster I'll start watching again. The current WWE product is so stale for me I can't stand it any more, while the best thing they have isn't even on air in the US. Such is life...


NXT doesn't air in the US? That's weird, it airs here in Canada.


----------



## Smitson

CruelAngel77 said:


> #Emmalution
> 
> I'm so glad that Emma is catching on with people! It's still so bizarre to me that Mr. "If I can be serious for a moment" is her teacher. For a second when she went for that submission it looked like she was going for a Calgary Crab and I nearly lost it. I was Emma-tained.
> 
> How bad ass is The Shield when it just takes two of the members to kill 12 guys dead, granted they were job squad but still. Top rope Dragon Screw Leg Whip! Nice main event, as I really like Corey Graves and Seth Rollins.
> 
> *Isn't next week the episode where most of the main roster show up on NXT? Not looking forward to that at all.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Brad Maddox in action as I've never seen him wrestle.


----------



## Flux

CruelAngel77 said:


> #Emmalution
> 
> I'm so glad that Emma is catching on with people! It's still so bizarre to me that Mr. "If I can be serious for a moment" is her teacher. For a second when she went for that submission it looked like she was going for a Calgary Crab and I nearly lost it. I was Emma-tained.
> 
> How bad ass is The Shield when it just takes two of the members to kill 12 guys dead, granted they were job squad but still. Top rope Dragon Screw Leg Whip! Nice main event, as I really like Corey Graves and Seth Rollins.
> 
> *Isn't next week the episode where most of the main roster show up on NXT? Not looking forward to that at all.*


How are you not looking forward to Cesaro vs. Neville?! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.

CruelAngel77 said:


> #Emmalution
> 
> I'm so glad that Emma is catching on with people! It's still so bizarre to me that Mr. "If I can be serious for a moment" is her teacher. For a second when she went for that submission it looked like she was going for a Calgary Crab and I nearly lost it. I was Emma-tained.
> 
> How bad ass is The Shield when it just takes two of the members to kill 12 guys dead, granted they were job squad but still. Top rope Dragon Screw Leg Whip! Nice main event, as I really like Corey Graves and Seth Rollins.
> 
> *Isn't next week the episode where most of the main roster show up on NXT? Not looking forward to that at all.*


Yes. Cesaro/Neville mark, Barrett/Dallas, Kaitlyn/AJ and Langston/Maddox.


----------



## x78

FluxCapacitor said:


> How are you not looking forward to Cesaro vs. Neville?! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Because it's obvious who will win, and the fact that Cesaro isn't even US champion any more just makes the whole thing even more stupid.


----------



## Death Rider

Meh it is still Cesaro vs Neville. AJ vs Kaityln will be sweet and Maddox wrestling could be cool


----------



## dietjuice

Just finished watching NXT 
-Great technical match between Kruger and Gabriel 
-Emmalution getting over so quick loved the Tarantula
-Bray Wyatt Squash match meh..
-NXT WM29 behind the scenes was a nice, with Rollins and Big E giving stories and Big E with that Cesaro Tshirt
-Graves vs Rollins pretty good was hoping Graves to go over and Shield destroying 12 jobbers was great


----------



## NikkiSixx

Itami said:


> Just watched NXT... is it weird to say that I enjoyed Emma's entrance/match more anything on this show? Kane/DB segment and Shield were fun too. But I mean, Emma. That stupid dance is growing on me.


I always have the goofiest grin on my face during Emma's entrance. She's so great. And the crowd loves her!


----------



## Bryan D.

Emma's dance > Big E. Langston's five.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bryan D. said:


> Emma's dance > Big E. Langston's five.


While I still dislike this Emma nonsense, YES. This is true. At least she looked well in the ring vs Bayley. She made me enjoy her for that and that alone.

Good show this week. Not a surprise. All of the matches stood on their own, which was the real positive. Wyatt squash was more of an excuse for him to cut another chilling promo post match. I'll take it. He's such a wonderful character. It's no wonder why he has so many fans on here.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

I just checked out this weeks episode of NXT (Mostly because I only wanted to see the Kaitlyn/AJ match), and I liked what I saw. This was taped weeks ago, so obviously that means Kaitlyn won the match.

Like I stated, I liked what I saw, speaking from my perspective. AJ used smart and logical tactics to go after Kait's arm/shoulder after throwing her into the post, using a vary of attacks and holds, especially one hold that looks like Dolph taught her himself.

It was a fairly standard back and forth affair, with both competitors getting their lumps in. Nice short match.

The end came when AJ hit the Shining Wizard, but to only get a 2 count. She started to lose her cool, and pounce on Kaitlyn. After being separated by the ref, AJ bounced off the ropes, only to be met by a vicious SPEAR by Kaitlyn, who gets the 1-2-3 to win and retain her title.

All in all, good match. Only gripe is that I wished it was longer. AJ and Kait gelled well together, and you could tell. I hope these two get their match on Extreme Rules, and it's NOT a piss break filler match. We could have one of the best Divas matches in YEARS if this is done properly.


----------



## Bryan D.

My good lord, Cesaro/Neville was fucking GOLD. :mark:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

This is a show worth seeing. All the matches were pretty good, above average at least.

Neville vs Cesaro is as good as you'll expect from both men. Cesaro proves why he's the Michaels of his former team and Neville shows off some great high flying. An Asai moonsault right back into standing position. The crowd was really behind Neville. Cesaro can work a good match with Sin Cara so you can imagine how good this match with Neville was.

They mentioned Grey was out for six months with a torn ACL, which likely means British Ambition is done for now. Expect Neville to lose those titles around the time taping.

Divas match was okay. Both AJ and Kaitlyn are rather sloppy, but they busted out some moves they don't often use and AJ was rather impressive. 

Squash with Langston was the usual rubbish. I was hoping Maddox would be treated just a little more seriously on NXT, but I guess not. 

Main event with Wade Barrett and Bo Dallas was actually pretty good. Bo can really sell, realistically too. That's definitely one of his strong suits. He cut a weak pre-match promo, better than the usual Bo stuff, but very Jumpin Jeff Farmer like actually. Random pauses when he speaks, like Jeff Goldblum.

Match itself was pretty good once again. Bo started off as a plucky underdog but after a scary looking bump, where he landed on his head, Barrett controlled the rest of the match and ultimately got the win after Bo rallied for a short period. Both guys looked good, Bo sold well and made Barrett look strong and we can finally have this loose end tied up.

The crowd was really against Bo though. Some kids and women were cheering for him but most of the guys there were booing him. I think they were chanting "No more Bo!" at one point and they were behind Barrett for most of the match. 

Jericho was announced for next week's NXT.


----------



## Bryan D.

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> This is a show worth seeing. All the matches were pretty good, above average at least.
> 
> Neville vs Cesaro is as good as you'll expect from both men. Cesaro proves why he's the Michaels of his former team and Neville shows off some great high flying. An Asai moonsault right back into standing position. The crowd was really behind Neville. Cesaro can work a good match with Sin Cara so you can imagine how good this match with Neville was.
> 
> They mentioned Grey was out for six months with a torn ACL, which likely means British Ambition is done for now. Expect Neville to lose those titles around the time taping.
> 
> Divas match was okay. Both AJ and Kaitlyn are rather sloppy, but they busted out some moves they don't often use and AJ was rather impressive.
> 
> Squash with Langston was the usual rubbish. I was hoping Maddox would be treated just a little more seriously on NXT, but I guess not.
> 
> Main event with Wade Barrett and Bo Dallas was actually pretty good. *Bo can really sell, realistically too*. That's definitely one of his strong suits. He cut a weak pre-match promo, better than the usual Bo stuff, but very Jumpin Jeff Farmer like actually. Random pauses when he speaks, like Jeff Goldblum.
> 
> Match itself was pretty good once again. Bo started off as a plucky underdog but after a scary looking bump, where he landed on his head, Barrett controlled the rest of the match and ultimately got the win after Bo rallied for a short period. Both guys looked good, Bo sold well and made Barrett look strong and we can finally have this loose end tied up.
> 
> The crowd was really against Bo though. Some kids and women were cheering for him but most of the guys there were booing him. I think they were chanting "No more Bo!" at one point and they were behind Barrett for most of the match.
> 
> Jericho was announced for next weeks NXT.


Very true. He sold Barrett's moves like a boss. Everything Wade Barrett did looked legit. He was great in that aspect.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-nxt-clash-of-champions-4252013.html

Overall thoughts: Great show with 3 good matches and a very hot crowd. This is definitely worth a look!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## TN Punk

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> The crowd was really against Bo though. Some kids and women were cheering for him but most of the guys there were booing him. I think they were chanting "No more Bo!" at one point and they were behind Barrett for most of the match.
> 
> Jericho was announced for next weeks NXT.


we sure were against him! 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Streak

Cesaro and Neville, one of the best 8 minute matches you'll see.


----------



## RiverFenix

Face wrestlers get over with moveset - if you don't have one, you almost have to be heel first to get fans to care about you in any way. You can't debut as a vanilla babyface with a bland moveset and expect to get over. 

Bo should go heel - either the Rock path or the Angle path. He could turn on the fans for hating him when he was trying hard to be the good guy or he could be over the top face - like Angle with his Three I's, and be oblivious to fans hating him. Or you make him delusional/self-denial face - He could think/claim they're saying Bo!oooo when they're booing. He could explain the "No More Bo!" chants as being "No, More Bo!" in that the fans want to see more of him, and he could name his finisher "You Suck" and then claim hyped fans are chanting for him to hit his finisher all the time. If there is a "You Can't wrestle" he can pump his fist in acknowledgement and believe they're saying "You CAN Wrestle!"...


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bo should go heel - either the Rock path or the Angle path. He could turn on the fans for hating him when he was trying hard to be the good guy or he could be over the top face - like Angle with his Three I's, and be oblivious to fans hating him. Or you make him delusional/self-denial face - He could think/claim they're saying Bo!oooo when they're booing. He could explain the "No More Bo!" chants as being "No, More Bo!" in that the fans want to see more of him, and he could name his finisher "You Suck" and then claim hyped fans are chanting for him to hit his finisher all the time. If there is a "You Can't wrestle" he can pump his fist in acknowledgement and believe they're saying "You CAN Wrestle!"...


 :lmao

Or they could nickname him 'The Nightcrawler' and give him a gimmick similar to Seven in WCW, but without the mask.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Face wrestlers get over with moveset - if you don't have one, you almost have to be heel first to get fans to care about you in any way. You can't debut as a vanilla babyface with a bland moveset and expect to get over.
> 
> Bo should go heel - either the Rock path or the Angle path. He could turn on the fans for hating him when he was trying hard to be the good guy or he could be over the top face - like Angle with his Three I's, and be oblivious to fans hating him. Or you make him delusional/self-denial face - He could think/claim they're saying Bo!oooo when they're booing. He could explain the "No More Bo!" chants as being "No, More Bo!" in that the fans want to see more of him, and he could name his finisher "You Suck" and then claim hyped fans are chanting for him to hit his finisher all the time. If there is a "You Can't wrestle" he can pump his fist in acknowledgement and believe they're saying "You CAN Wrestle!"...


That's a pretty hilarious and yet good idea actually. Having a heel who's completely oblivious to being one would be something different after quite a few years of stale midcard acts.


----------



## DOPA

*Watched this week's Nxt*

* Cesaro/Neville was really good overall, nice story told from both men. The strength of Cesaro/speed and quickness of Neville merged really well together here. Some sicks spots in this one. Love both of them so I'm not surprised this was as good as it was.

* AJ/Kaitlyn was a good match albeit a little sloppy at times. Really smart working from AJ going after the shoulder and arm, good submission work and a sick armbar take down. Her working and selling throughout the match was good. She really gets it which makes it sadder that she never gets a chance to showcase that on the main shows. Absolutely fantastic character work into this match as well, the way she moves, her facial expressions etc. :mark: Not many people have a defined character worked into their matches like AJ does. Kaitlyn was solid but I'm still unconvinced by her as champion. Both these girls definitely have good chemistry with each other.

* Maddox's ring attire :lmao. Absolutely hilarious. His introduction of himself was great too, really liked it. This was a nothing match with Big E squashing Maddox. The 5 count gimmick I think is so goofy. Just his expressions and mannerisms make me fpalm. So bad. For some reason though, its really over.

* Bo Dallas...UGGGGGGGGGH. His interview was AWFUL and not just because of his lack of delivery or content but because it felt like he wasn't trying...like *at all*. Such a lazy interview.

* Match between Bo and Barrett was pretty good. Barrett carried him pretty well I thought and Dallas's selling wasn't bad. The crowd was shitting on Bo so much :lmao. Really surprised how the crowd mirrored how everyone here feels about Dallas. Loved Barret's strikes and him destroying Bo with the kicks and body shots. Not bad overall.

Overall good show, highlights for me were definitely the opening match and the divas match. From there, things slowly drifted downhill.

I also watched Emma's segment from last week because I was curious at the praise she was getting. And I seriously don't get it. To me her dancing gimmick is still really goofy and looks really awkward. Especially during the match when she's worn out. I will say she does show signs of being good in the ring. The Tarantula and the Indian Deathlock were both really nicely executed. But I don't see what the fuss is about, I really don't like her character at all.


----------



## Obfuscation

^yep. Emma's gimmick is crap.


----------



## Mr. I

Emma's gimmick is goofy? Awkward? You don't say. That's the entire point of it.


----------



## DOPA

It might be the point of it, but it doesn't excuse it being garbage to me.


----------



## AmWolves10

At least Cesaro wasn't forced to yodel


----------



## Rah

Regarding the crowd mirroring WF's views, how much of NXT's crowd is actually Indy fans, anyway? I get a feeling that NXT can be like a glorified Indy promotion, at times, noting their talent drawing power.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Crusade said:


> It might be the point of it, but it doesn't excuse it being garbage to me.


Who cares. So far it's getting over and getting over pretty fast. You just got to roll with those things if you are WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

Rah said:


> Regarding the crowd mirroring WF's views, how much of NXT's crowd is actually Indy fans, anyway? I get a feeling that NXT can be like a glorified Indy promotion, at times, noting their talent drawing power.


I think it does act as one in a way. Because there is no US television clearance, only hardcore fans can watch it do so via the internet. And if you're on the internet to watch it, odds are high you are also a dirtsheet reader smark type. Also because there is no television clearance, the fans live at the arena must go every show to follow along, or again follow on the internet. There just isn't many casuals attending live events, or many casual US fans. 

This is huge for talents in that if they get over in NXT, it's like getting over in the indies - which I believe is pretty big for debuting new talent. Guys like Punk and Bryan got over in very large part because of their indie following, and it could be argued these indie fans saved their jobs early even when both had rocky starts and not many fans in the office.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Face wrestlers get over with moveset - if you don't have one, you almost have to be heel first to get fans to care about you in any way. You can't debut as a vanilla babyface with a bland moveset and expect to get over.
> 
> Bo should go heel - either the Rock path or the Angle path. He could turn on the fans for hating him when he was trying hard to be the good guy or he could be over the top face - like Angle with his Three I's, and be oblivious to fans hating him. Or you make him delusional/self-denial face - He could think/claim they're saying Bo!oooo when they're booing. He could explain the "No More Bo!" chants as being "No, More Bo!" in that the fans want to see more of him, and he could name his finisher "You Suck" and then claim hyped fans are chanting for him to hit his finisher all the time. If there is a "You Can't wrestle" he can pump his fist in acknowledgement and believe they're saying "You CAN Wrestle!"...


This is all really spot-on. They can't expect Bo to get over with such a bland gimmick and no exciting moves. That rope running bulldog was OK, step in the right direction, but in general his offense is super boring.

I honestly felt pretty bad for him during that match...the kid clearly tries and while in general I do feel he sucks, he isn't quite as bad as everyone here seems to think. You all gotta admit his selling was great, he really made it look like Barrett killed him a couple times, and that's a valuable wrestling skill. Like he could be half of a decent tag team at some point.

But I think turning him heel could be the answer for sure. Give him a total troll type gimmick, I like the Angle path idea, many fans clearly love to hate him so encouraging that is the way to go.


----------



## Mr. I

Problem is the Rock always had that charisma hidden under the surface, same with Angle, as heels it came out and they flourished. I don't know that Bo has any hidden charisma. He's had a LOT of chances to show it off, and his brother was a revelation in hidden charisma after he came up with the Bray Wyatt character. But Bo? He can barely even bloody talk, never mind talk well.

Maybe that's why Dusty likes him, his incomprehensible voice reminds him of himself. Though Dusty is of course responsible for some of the best promos in wrestling history. Can't say I see that for old Bo.


----------



## TN Punk

Rah said:


> Regarding the crowd mirroring WF's views, how much of NXT's crowd is actually Indy fans, anyway? I get a feeling that NXT can be like a glorified Indy promotion, at times, noting their talent drawing power.


I would say a small percentage are Indy fans.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedRviper

HOLY SHIT Dusty Rhodes has shitty mic skills...he can't say letter S


----------



## mpredrox

Crusade said:


> It might be the point of it, but it doesn't excuse it being garbage to me.


 It's gotten her so over through. Crowd loves her now and does the dance when she comes out


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> Problem is the Rock always had that charisma hidden under the surface, same with Angle, as heels it came out and they flourished. I don't know that Bo has any hidden charisma. He's had a LOT of chances to show it off, and his brother was a revelation in hidden charisma after he came up with the Bray Wyatt character. But Bo? He can barely even bloody talk, never mind talk well.
> 
> Maybe that's why Dusty likes him, his incomprehensible voice reminds him of himself. Though Dusty is of course responsible for some of the best promos in wrestling history. Can't say I see that for old Bo.


Bo has no natural charisma, you can tell by his tweets and the way he conducts himself, he seems really, really unintelligent. However he does seem to be able to follow orders pretty well, so if they prepared some sort of character for him and told him exactly what to do and when to do it then he might be able to do that.


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> Bo has no natural charisma, you can tell by his tweets and the way he conducts himself, he seems really, really unintelligent. However he does seem to be able to follow orders pretty well, so if they prepared some sort of character for him and told him exactly what to do and when to do it then he might be able to do that.


Meanwhile his brother is the complete opposite. Not only is he playing a great character really well, according to Jericho (who visited NXt and worked with Bray), Husky Harris came up with the Bray Wyatt character himself and pitched it in FCW, so it's all him. Incredible dichotomy between brothers from a wrestling family.


----------



## DaftFox

So after that abomination called RAW I thought I would go and watch a few episodes of NXT. Haven't watched it in a few months.

Watched PAC/Cesaro and it wiped my memory clean of RAW. What a match. Not sure why WWE would re-hire RVD when they can just call up PAC who does everything better. He is an actual high flyer, unlike Kofi who they like to call one. 

Went back and watched the one previous so I could see how al the wrestlers have grown. 

- Kruger still needs work but I like him, he's trying something different.

- First time i've seen Emma. She's over as hell! It's kind of strange seeing a 'diva' with crowd support, especially with the current state of the division.

- WYATT. Regal said it best during his entrance: goosebumps. The theme, the characters, the look, the presence. Everything is fantastic, call him up now.

- Graves reminds me of Punk for obvious reasons. Killer look.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

RatedRviper said:


> HOLY SHIT Dusty Rhodes has shitty mic skills...he can't say letter S


Dear God no. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5a8NHgZkPY&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0sFhGM83VE&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGbEy0DhAJ0&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxC3oAD1iUg

Educate yourself!


----------



## Arcade

Edit: Oops wrong topic.


----------



## Obfuscation

mpredrox said:


> It's gotten her so over through. Crowd loves her now and does the dance when she comes out


Doesn't excuse one's opinion for disliking it though. I'm in the same boat as him.


----------



## RiverFenix

Emma's "gimmick" is a one trick pony that doesn't have any longevity. And unfortunately for her, fans have added arm movements to their sing-along-with-Fandango-entrance that will make her look like a rip-off.


----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Emma's "gimmick" is a one trick pony that doesn't have any longevity. And unfortunately for her, fans have added arm movements to their sing-along-with-Fandango-entrance that will make her look like a rip-off.


When did that confrontation between Jericho and Wyatt air, that's in your sig?


----------



## Obfuscation

Presumably this week b/c Jericho is slated to appear on NXT.


----------



## THANOS

Obfuscation said:


> Presumably this week b/c Jericho is slated to appear on NXT.


Sweet that's awesome ! I can't wait til it's uploaded tonight! Thanks for the response.


----------



## Obfuscation

iirc Paige vs Summer Rae clash is going to happen on it too. Two things to look forward seeing on this edition.


----------



## THANOS

Obfuscation said:


> iirc Paige vs Summer Rae clash is going to happen on it too. Two things to look forward seeing on this edition.


Sweet that should be great to see as well! I wonder what else is on that episode.


----------



## Obfuscation

THANOS said:


> Sweet that should be great to see as well! I wonder what else is on that episode.


It sounds AWESOME



Spoiler: NXT card this week



PAC & Bo Dallas vs Wyatt Family vs Colons - Three Way Elimination Match
Paige vs Summer Rae
Jericho vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## THANOS

Obfuscation said:


> It sounds AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NXT card this week
> 
> 
> 
> PAC & Bo Dallas vs Wyatt Family vs Colons - Three Way Elimination Match
> Paige vs Summer Rae
> Jericho vs Bray Wyatt


GREAT card!! I'll be watching all of that ! Thanks for posting that man, now I'm all hyped!


----------



## Obfuscation

That makes two of us. :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Obfuscation said:


> That makes two of us. :mark:


:mark:


----------



## VINT

Wyatt vs. Jericho was so perfect :bateman


----------



## Mr. I

Great episode this week, no short matches, all three got the time they needed, plus no RAW recap. This episode really enforces the obvious fact that Bo is useless and Bray is a future star. Apart from one or two extremely obnoxious female fans, none of the crowd likes Bo at all, despite the big push as a top babyface. He was getting boos and "NO MORE BO" chants every time he was in the match. He's a lost cause, Dusty, let it go.

Paige is great, Summer Rae is clearly on a lower level, but she played her part perfectly well. Still prefer Paige's cradle DDT as a finisher, though.


----------



## Mr Poifect

Brad Maddox reminds me of Eric Bischoff. I think he's quite good 


:clay


----------



## Rickey

Man that was a brutal apron spot in the Paige vs. Summer Rae match.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-nxt-512013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Everything on here was at least okay with the women's match being the best match on the show. This was a good edition of NXT.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Watching NXT now...why the fuck is the referee wearing gloves?


----------



## Mr. I

Dopesick said:


> Watching NXT now...why the fuck is the referee wearing gloves?


Someone must have gotten a cut. The ref is obligated to put on the rubber gloves if any amount of blood is shed, for safety reasons.


----------



## Srdjan99

Opener- **3/4
Paige/Summer- **1/4
Wyatt/Jericho- ***1/4

Good NXT edition


----------



## Honey Bucket

Okay, NXT was awesome.

First match was your standard three way dance. No real OMFG moments, but it went at the right pace with a good ending, and a perfect way to open the show. Wyatt Family vs. Neville and BO next week. (Y)

Paige vs. Summer Rae was the finest Divas matches I've seen in aeons. There has been endless praise heaped on Paige and for good reason, but Summer Rae showed here that she is definitely more than just a Kelly Kelly lookalike. She can wrestle, and I hope the WWE let her start to use this brattish personality in her role as Fandango's dancer.

Wyatt vs. Jericho was great as expected. Started slow but the last five minutes were awesome. Jericho is still fucking awesome and Wyatt was the perfect old school heel, using his mannerisms to full effect and Harper always a menacing, physical presence on the outside. Debut must be imminent.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

So I'm sure everyone is thrilled with the news that Bo Dallas is officially Neville's tag partner for the titles until Grey comes back...

The first match was good though. Neville/Dallas vs. Wyatt Family is gonna be good next week, I kind of hope the Wyatt family takes the titles so Neville can move on to bigger and better things.

I skip the divas stuff a lot but the Paige/Summer Rae match was pretty good. I don't exactly get why people on here are super big on Paige, she's OK, I don't dislike her, but I was more impressed with Summer Rae during the match.

And Jericho vs. Wyatt was of course great. Only complaint: I wanted them to square off on the mic too! It was nice to see Wyatt in a longer match, usually he's in squashes, he held up great. I like his offense and the outside interference stuff was good. Did anyone else catch the little kids yelling to the ref after Harper booted Jericho "Ref he hit him ref! He kicked him!" lol


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Summer Rae was awful during that match. Sloppy and she messed up the finish.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nabbing NXT now. Oh this is sounding as strong as it did on paper. Can't wait.


----------



## AmWolves10

Why is Summer Rae vs Paige the best feud in the WWE right now? This just proves the writers are lazy on RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## DaftFox

Does anyone know for certain who the writers for NXT are?

I get the impression it's just Dusty and Trips, then the wrestlers are given a bit of freedom to do what they want.


----------



## Daiko

DaftFox said:


> Does anyone know for certain who the writers for NXT are?
> 
> I get the impression it's just Dusty and Trips, then the wrestlers are given a bit of freedom to do what they want.


I think the wrestlers write their own promos and Triple H & Dusty book the matches. Whatever it is though, it's working well!


----------



## RiverFenix

DaftFox said:


> Does anyone know for certain who the writers for NXT are?
> 
> I get the impression it's just Dusty and Trips, then the wrestlers are given a bit of freedom to do what they want.


Dusty Rhodes with Byron Saxton, Rob Naylor and Matt Martlaro.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dusty Rhodes with Byron Saxton, Rob Naylor and Matt Martlaro.


They need that staff running Smackdown and Raw every week. They do so much with one hour of TV. Imagine what they could do with six!


----------



## Mr. I

Daiko said:


> I think the wrestlers write their own promos and Triple H & Dusty book the matches. Whatever it is though, it's working well!


Triple H doesn't have time to be booking the shows himself, Dusty is Creative Head so he's the booker, and they have a couple of writers underneath then who write the segments. Triple H, I'm sure, gives Dusty direction on what he wants to concentrate on, however.


----------



## RiverFenix

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> They need that staff running Smackdown and Raw every week. They do so much with one hour of TV. Imagine what they could do with six!


They'd probably get burnt out and over-worked like the current creative is in all honesty. Writing for 1 hour a week is easy. Writing for 10 hours a week isn't. This is why I think the brand split should be brought back and Raw go back to 2 hours. Give each brand it's completely separate creative team responsible for one 2 hour show and one 1 hour show(ie Main Event, Superstars) a week. That is at least manageable. 

How many shows have 10 hours of television time a week, for 52 weeks a year and 80+ characters to have to write for?


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They'd probably get burnt out and over-worked like the current creative is in all honesty. Writing for 1 hour a week is easy. Writing for 10 hours a week isn't. This is why I think the brand split should be brought back and Raw go back to 2 hours. Give each brand it's completely separate creative team responsible for one 2 hour show and one 1 hour show(ie Main Event, Superstars) a week. That is at least manageable.
> 
> How many shows have 10 hours of television time a week, for 52 weeks a year and 80+ characters to have to write for?


The brands do have seperate creative teams, allegedly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Great show this week. Jericho vs Wyatt, man that rocked. Jericho played his part well - doing his standard work. Wyatt was the star. His bumping, selling, efficient work with Harper to gain the control, etc. All culminated in making him look like a top flight player. The stuff you want to see.

Next week's tag match should be quality. Even with Bo in the mix over Grey. Bo may be a touch overpushed in most people's eyes, but the kid isn't bad. Far from it. Plus HARPER in the mix = quality match.


----------



## AmWolves10

As I sat watching Jericho vs Bray Wyatt go for 10+ mins, I couldn't help but think what a waste. They could have done Jericho vs Ohno or Jericho vs Rollins or Jericho vs Ambrose instead and torn the house down.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

AmWolves10 said:


> As I sat watching Jericho vs Bray Wyatt go for 10+ mins, I couldn't help but think what a waste. They could have done Jericho vs Ohno or Jericho vs Rollins or Jericho vs Ambrose instead and torn the house down.


We'll see Ambrose and Rollins soon enough on the main roster. And Jericho shouldn't have to waste his time with Ohno. The man couldn't tear a house down with the Goddamn Undertaker against him. 

Wyatt has a future. Ohno should be added to his Family. Might save him from the axe.


----------



## Asenath

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Wyatt has a future. Ohno should be added to his Family. Might save him from the axe.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> We'll see Ambrose and Rollins soon enough on the main roster.


Um... have you been watching RAW or any of the PPV's lately?


----------



## Obfuscation

He must have missed WWE programming since November.


----------



## Saint Dick

Maybe he meant Jericho v Ambrose/Rollins.

Watched this week's show. First full episode of NXT I've seen. The Wyatt Family made an immediate impression.


----------



## Obfuscation

Any quick thoughts on Luke Harper?

He could have a big future if WWE lets him unleash.


----------



## Saint Dick

He caught my attention more than anybody else. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

(Y)


----------



## Honey Bucket

From Bray's Twitter. Might not mean anything.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Dopesick said:


> From Bray's Twitter. Might not mean anything.


...is that him as a butcher?


----------



## RiverFenix

He tried out the butcher apron look once in NXT. I don't like it - where is the straw hat and Hawaiian-esqe shirt? I liked Cape Fear inspired Bray Wyatt. They seem to be taking him in a darker direction. 

(I thought that was a pic of Mideon at first)


----------



## Fxhd

Dopesick said:


> From Bray's Twitter. Might not mean anything.


IT'S THE BAY HARBOR BUTCHER!


----------



## MikestarManiac3

I think that picture( if that's the new look he's going for) is pretty awesome!. Definitely a lot darker, but I've always wondered, if he could take his character in a mick foley kind of direction, with the cape fear, Hawaiian esque attire resembling a less comical version of dude love, and this new look being a mankind like thingy. He doesn't need to have major alter ego's but I think it would be cool if every now and then he swaps around, could even add to his 'craziness'.


----------



## Srdjan99

Wow, that Wyatt pre-match promo was fuckin' awesome


----------



## Mr. I

Dopesick said:


> From Bray's Twitter. Might not mean anything.


Assuming he does not change from NXT to RAW, he's gonna scare the crap out of the little jimmies.


----------



## RiverFenix

What's up with the mask -


----------



## Jigsaw83

I don't think the mask will be permanent, I think it is just there to show how psychotic Bray really is. I was at the live event in Youngstown when he had the butcher like outfit, I thought it was different, but not bad.


----------



## Obfuscation

Butcher look. Creepy Undertaker mid-90's mask. 

I love this guy even more.


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7

Even though I'm loving NXT right now and the talent coming out of it, i'm not gonna get excited yet. We've seen already triple h trying to build these guys and then once they get to tv vince fucks them in the ass! Sandow and Cesaro are perfect examples.


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't see how that affects NXT.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

The respect Dawson has for Regal is awesome. 

"I'm waffling a bit tonight Tony, you just jump in there whenever you want." 
"Never, I never want to interrupt you."

These two are awesome. First match was Corbin vs Sandow. Corbin's first TV appearance. He's built like Lance Archer, tall and lean. He's got an interesting look and he has a theme with lyrics and a titantron which leads me to believe we will see more of him. The match was a standard affair. Mostly just grappling and a bunch of holds. Sandow wins with a new finisher, the Silencer which looks like a sitout Cobra Clutch slam. Challenges Big E right after.

Bayley vs Paige is next. Given that Bayley is another indy wrestler like Paige the match wasn't as plodding or clunky as Summer Rae's matches. Paige wins in decent time. Bayley hit a flying elbow and actually got a suplex in. Summer Rae attacks but leaves the ring pretty fast without laying out Paige. I like their rivalry, though hopefully we can get some segments between them this time around, because Paige does need to work on her mic skills to a degree. 

Big E and Sandow have a segment backstage. Big E, like the last few times we've seen him, is showing off a more goofy side. It kinda works, because it's somewhat different and he plays it off okay. That said, he talks a little too quickly and has a rather annoying, gimmicky voice. When Sandow joins in and they do a math problem which leads inevitably to five it gets funny, especially when Sandow chastises the interviewer for not holding the mic properly. 

Pierce vs Sakamoto was next. Short but rather nifty affair. Pierce did some of his brother's headstands during certain holds and locks which got a nice reaction from the crowd. O'Brian comes out to a decent pop. The crowd wasn't really into the match, they were chanting 'we want' someone. Dunno who it was. I thought it was Pierce at first but then it sounded like Rollins and then like Ryder. Guess when they see jobbers they think the Shield will come out and squash them or the man who is synonymous with jobbers at this point, Zack Ryder. O'Brian makes short work of the two. He's still impressive physically but he's rather basic in the ring. Kept it simple, stuck to clotheslines and flapjacks. Pierce and Sakamoto had an interview right after commercial break and they set up next weeks match. I'm excited for what comes after the match next week.

The Anti-Christ is out next. Kassius Ohno looks average as ever. Runs around and attacks the turnbuckle and ring post for no reason, the abusive bastard. His theme is good though, nice beat and the lyrics hit at just the right moment, not so late that you don't hear them but they let the tune play out first. He's facing Camacho, who we haven't seen since Big E ate him alive. Ohno does the usual holds but luckily Camacho uses his strength to neutralize that. Ohno hits a nice gamengiri after a leapfrog and the crowd is on his side. Hits an awkward front drop kick and then goes for a nasty looking Jawbreaker, though this time to the back of the head rather than to the jaw. Camacho gets some standard offence in but he looks okay. The announcers put over Ohno's fighting spirit and make note of his striking, which hopefully means he'll ditch the cravats soon enough and start elbowing and kicking more often. Rest holds by Camacho which typically gets the fans with Ohno who makes a comeback. He jumps off one turnbuckle and then runs and hits a flying elbow on Camacho on the opposite turnbuckle called the Flying Wing attack. He goes for the Discus Knee, the bastardized Cyclone Kill and he hits it, but it looks awkward and didn't look like it hurt. Maybe he should hit it to a bent over opponent instead. Wins with the armtrap cravat. 

Decent match by both. Ohno was okay on the whole, Camacho was solid, if not unspectacular. Ohno delivers the typical 'lost man' promo, saying he doesn't know who he is anymore. He apologizes to Regal and you can hear a guy in the crowd mockingly go 'awww'. Wyatt comes out and instantly makes this segment worth seeing. Harper and Rowan pass Ohno by but attack him from behind when Wyatt distracts him. Hits Sister Abigail on the pavement. Hopefully that keeps Ohno off of TV for a while. 

Neville and Dallas come out and the match is underway. Have to say, Neville's theme is pretty good, really suits him and Dallas' titantron works with his own theme. They came out separately by the way. Bo gets a good pop to start with but then the 'No more Bo' chants start. Neville gets a big pop when he tags in. Dallas brings back his awful spear towards the end. Neville hits British Airways pretty early, which kinda tells you how the match was going to go. It's decent overall. Dallas and Neville make a lot of swift tags to keep the bigger men down but Harper and Rowan eventually dominate. Dallas goes for the Bo-Dog but knocks over Neville when Rowan shoves him. Rowan hits a big boot and Harper hits the Discus Clothesline and pins Dallas and the Wyatt Family wins the titles. They celebrate as Regal puts over Neville and Dallas as the to bravest young men he knows. Bray Wyatt comes down the ramp and they hold their titles high.

This show is a must watch. We get two debuts, Sandow makes a challenge, a solid divas match with more story to it and the two backstage segments were pretty good, O'Brian is back with a new story, Ohno turns face and a title change. All the matches were pretty good as well.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-nxt-582013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: I thought it was a good show as a whole. I liked the Ohno/Camacho match and the main was good at times. Nothing was really bad here and they fit a lot into one show. I'm not excited for the return of Conor O'Brian though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## x78

Looks like the promised Bo heel turn segment wasn't aired


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

You guys are too hard on Bo Dallas. He's okay to good in the ring and the rest of his work is okay. When he surpasses that bland babyface phase he'll be one of the well respected guys.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Just finished watching the entire episode and it was really good. I watched the entire episode without skipping anything and I can't remember the last time I did that with Raw or Smackdown. There are quite a few guys who are extraordinary, Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Adrian Neville I think they will all be big players when they get to the main roster. I really hope to see Adrian Neville against Evan Bourne at Wrestlemania one day, it would be a dream match.

The women's match was good too but I'm not feeling Paige's Rampaige finisher, I'd much rather she'd use that submission move as it makes her look more dangerous and vicious.

Great show from top to bottom, highly recommended once again, NXT is by far my favourite wrestling show at the moment. Looking forward to reading your reviews!


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I liked the pre match bit between Bo and Neville, guys Bo is kinda starting to grow on me! lol The 80% thing was good, I think he's more self aware than we give him credit for, and I think if he hasn't already he'll realize soon he can make a great douchebag heel because he is so naturally hateable.

Liked the new finisher for Sandow, it looked a little awkward to apply, but then again so was Terminus, and that move, while being a cool move and having a sweet name, just didn't really look powerful enough to be a finisher. Wish we coulda seen slightly more from Corbin, it's impossible to tell if he's any good or not from such a short match.

Oh and Regal is just the best. Briley Pierce comes out, Tony says he's Ziggler's younger brother, Regal goes "well why is his last name pierce then?" lol I wish he would use that line next time McGillicutty is on and it's mentioned he's Hennig's son.

I liked the KO match well enough, the kassius klutch is pretty cool it's like the crippler crossface but he uses (of course) a cravat on the head. But I really hope they don't abandon the elbow/knockout stuff! I normally don't love roaring elbow type moves but his is just so good. Did you guys notice the modified cyclone kill too? used a knee strike instead of the boot, presumably bc it would be too similar to Sheamus' brogue kick otherwise...cool idea looked a lil awkward but i'm sure i'll get used to it.


----------



## SOSheamus

So Ohno potentially turning face after his apology to Regal and the attack from Bray and The Family. I'm imagining that now The Family has the titles, they will be challenged by Ohno and Regal.

I'd love to see Ohno get called up as a face with Regal by his side. Not that Ohno needs him, but as a face, Regal by his side may just help the crowd take to Ohno more than they would without him. Plus it would be cool to see the feud between Regal and Ohno continue onto WWE TV. Ohno could turn on Regal somewhere down the line saying that he had used Regal to get the call up to the main roster and get some exposure. 

But also it would be cool to see Ohno's feud with Bray and The Family continue onto WWE TV in the future with Cesaro teaming up with Kassius.


----------



## tbp82

rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed this week's NXT here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-nxt-582013-results-and-review.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: I thought it was a good show as a whole. I liked the Ohno/Camacho match and the main was good at times. Nothing was really bad here and they fit a lot into one show. I'm not excited for the return of Conor O'Brian though.
> 
> Some shots from the show:


I just read your review over on your site and I noticed that you had praise for Camacho. I know that Camacho isn't ready to be on the main roster (although technically he is) but, he has as much upside and potential as anyone oon NXT. I think he sould stay in NXT and be given a repackage. What are your thoughts on a Camacho repackage and his upside and potential?


----------



## x78

tbp82 said:


> I just read your review over on your site and I noticed that you had praise for Camacho. I know that Camacho isn't ready to be on the main roster (although technically he is) but, he has as much upside and potential as anyone oon NXT. I think he sould stay in NXT and be given a repackage. What are your thoughts on a Camacho repackage and his upside and potential?


I like Camacho and I'd love to see him and Hunico getting a push on the main roster.


----------



## tbp82

x78 said:


> I like Camacho and I'd love to see him and Hunico getting a push on the main roster.


I don't like him in that particular role. I like as a talent. He has the size and look to do well in WWE. I think he would be suited in a more cocky heel role. Something along the lines of The Rock when he first joined the Nation of Domination or Randy Orton when he was in Evolution or Sonny Siaki when TNA first started.


----------



## Bryan D.

Is this Kassius Ohno turning face or what? Looks interesting.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

tbp82 said:


> I don't like him in that particular role. I like as a talent. He has the size and look to do well in WWE. I think he would be suited in a more cocky heel role. Something along the lines of The Rock when he first joined the Nation of Domination or Randy Orton when he was in Evolution or Sonny Siaki when TNA first started.


WWE just needs to have faith in Camacho. I feel like he could be a big talent with the right direction.


----------



## tbp82

DisturbedOne98 said:


> WWE just needs to have faith in Camacho. I feel like he could be a big talent with the right direction.


Agreed just needs the right character.


----------



## Cyon

Baron Cobin looks like he could be one of those badass faces that WWE lacks. Sandow's new finisher looks like it has more impact than his other one. I like it.

Both Paige and Bayley were looking good wrestling-wise and appearance-wise. Fairly solid match for what it's worth. Bayley's flying elbow was nice. She looks capable.

It still feels weird to me to see Big E Langston act like a face on NXT and a heel on RAW/Smackdown. Looking forward to his match with Sandow. Also, I wonder if they're going to give Pierce the show-off gimmick just like his brother if he makes it to the main roster. Maybe they could be tag partners in the future.

Ohno and Camacho were solid. Nothing much to say about this for me. Face Ohno is kind of refreshing. 

Speaking of Camacho, whatever happened to Hunico? Is he still around?

The tag team championship match was very good. Neville was great with his moves. I'm still unsure of what to think of Bo since his debut. I think Rowan and Harper did good for the most part. Kind of excited to see where they're going to take the Wyatt Family from here on with them winning the tag team titles.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I like WWE's format on NXT where the championship matches cycle between the Tag Team Championships and the NXT Championship. It gives the spotlight to each division accordingly. I wish this happened on RAW and Smackdown.

Also, Baron Corbin is a horrible ring name. That's got to go; and fast.


----------



## x78

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I like WWE's format on NXT where the championship matches cycle between the Tag Team Championships and the NXT Championship. It gives the spotlight to each division accordingly. I wish this happened on RAW and Smackdown.
> 
> Also, Baron Corbin is a horrible ring name. That's got to go; and fast.


Baron Corbin has to be one of the worst ring names I've ever heard. The guy had pretty good size and seems to have athletic credentials, but everything else I've seen from him looks really, really bad. If you come in with a name like 'Baron Corbin', you're pretty much going nowhere.


----------



## Eulonzo

Bray Wyatt is decent.

Not a bad gimmick, but the way he sold some of the stuff in his match with Jericho was horrible. And nobody can use the "he's a big guy" excuse because even Taker, Kane etc can sell great at their size.


----------



## DaftFox

Eulonzo said:


> Bray Wyatt is decent.
> 
> Not a bad gimmick, but the way he sold some of the stuff in his match with Jericho was horrible. And nobody can use the "he's a big guy" excuse because even Taker, Kane etc can sell great at their size.


Still only 25, he'll get better.


----------



## FlyLikeCat

x78 said:


> Baron Corbin has to be one of the worst ring names I've ever heard. The guy had pretty good size and seems to have athletic credentials, but everything else I've seen from him looks really, really bad. If you come in with a name like 'Baron Corbin', you're pretty much going nowhere.


like how Adrian Neville is such a pathetic name and he wont go anywhere


----------



## x78

Adrian Neville at least sounds like a real name though even if it sucks. 'Baron Corbin' is even worse than McGillicutty because it just doesn't sound like anything, when have you ever heard of someone called 'Baron'? Names usually don't make that much of a difference, but when you choose to call yourself 'Baron Corbin' then things aren't really looking good for you.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

x78 said:


> Adrian Neville at least sounds like a real name though even if it sucks. 'Baron Corbin' is even worse than McGillicutty because it just doesn't sound like anything, when have you ever heard of someone called 'Baron'? Names usually don't make that much of a difference, but when you choose to call yourself 'Baron Corbin' then things aren't really looking good for you.


Baron Davis, multiple time NBA all-star?


----------



## RiverFenix

Paris Hilton's brother is called Baron IIRC as well. So that's 2. Two more than Bray, which I believe is a made up name. 

In other naming news Oregon State wrestler Clayton Jack's wwe name is "Cal Bishop".


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Paris Hilton's brother is called Baron IIRC as well. So that's 2. Two more than Bray, which I believe is a made up name.
> 
> In other naming news Oregon State wrestler Clayton Jack's wwe name is "Cal Bishop".


I like the name Bishop but Cal kinda sucks. Still, decent name. 

I like this Baron Corbin though. Like I said, he had a titantron, a lyrical theme, and a televised entrance. I think he might appear on NXT more. Put him with Carter and reunite "Your Girlfriend's Favourites".


----------



## Eulonzo

I really don't get why Regal/Jericho won their matches. Not that it's the end of the world, I just don't really get it.

Both were good matches, though. ESPECIALLY that Regal match. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

LUKE HARPER ladies and gentlemen. 

Yep. WWE continues to make me love NXT. Most pleasing result for me all year from the company.


----------



## Mr. I

Eulonzo said:


> I really don't get why Regal/Jericho won their matches. Not that it's the end of the world, I just don't really get it.
> 
> Both were good matches, though. ESPECIALLY that Regal match. :mark:


Regal winning his match set up Ohno's face turn, and Jericho's match was a "test run" for Wyatt against a top talent. Simple stuff.


----------



## RiverFenix

Speaking of names, if Harper has a decent wwe run - say five years, before being released. He could always hit the indies again as Lou Carper.


----------



## Stanford

x78 said:


> Adrian Neville at least sounds like a real name though even if it sucks. 'Baron Corbin' is even worse than McGillicutty because it just doesn't sound like anything, when have you ever heard of someone called 'Baron'? Names usually don't make that much of a difference, but when you choose to call yourself 'Baron Corbin' then things aren't really looking good for you.






I think I've seen that guy with the comb-over interviewing other wrestlers. I dunno though.


----------



## x78

Stanford said:


> I think I've seen that guy with the comb-over interviewing other wrestlers. I dunno though.


That guy clearly has a 'Red Baron' gimmick.








This guy clearly doesn't.

Ok, there are some people called Baron (although I don't think NBA players are the best example since the most well known have names like Kobe and LeBron), that doesn't stop it from being a shitty name. Bray Wyatt may be made up but it sounds like a hillbilly name and fits his gimmick, AFAIK Corbin doesn't even have a gimmick yet (apart from being someone who wants to have brain cancer on those leaked promos), so unless he's going to become a European Baron or something then the name really doesn't make a lot of sense. It's like if Jason Jordan or Mike Dalton was called 'Lord Overland' with no explanation, except even that name is better than Baron Corbin because at least it flows off the tongue.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dolph Ziggler got over. Anything is possible. 

Besides, WWE picks dumb names all the time for their wrestlers. This is a drop in the bucket. Only funnier b/c it's a parody on Indie wrestler Darrin Corbin. Why or how they stumbled upon that correlation is a mystery to me and everyone else, nonetheless, it's funny due to the awful nature.


----------



## x78

Dolph Ziggler is like Kassius Ohno. It's garish and ridiculous, but also kind of works in a strange way. Baron Corbin is just, WTF is that. It's a Brutus Beefcake level of stupidity, nobody is going to take it seriously.


----------



## Obfuscation

A stupid name is a stupid name. Small potatoes and nobody will give a damn at the end of the day if the guy rocking it has the tools.

Simple stuff. Making too much of something that might not even go anywhere considering the guy in question is currently a new jobber.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

He should go the Skip Sheffield route with the change to Ryback. I'd like to see more ring names like that again.


----------



## Wcthesecret

...maybe he called himself baron Corbin because Darin Corbin was already taken?


----------



## VINT

Great NXT this week. I really liked Wyatt's promo and actually making a story out of the mask-him checking his nose after the match was kinda cool. E/Sandow was good too, Sandow for the most part though.

ZAYN NEXT WEEK BITCHES.


----------



## TheUMBRAE

VINT said:


> Great NXT this week. I really liked Wyatt's promo and actually making a story out of the mask-him checking his nose after the match was kinda cool. E/Sandow was good too, Sandow for the most part though.
> 
> ZAYN NEXT WEEK BITCHES.


Hell yea good episode. SEEDS!! SEEDS!! PLANTED EVERYWHERE. :clap


----------



## RiverFenix

Dug the show this week as well. Good matches, great character development. 

Best segment of the show for me was the Graves interview/confrontation with Wyatt. 

Nattie vs Summer was a solid match, Nattie should stay down here full time (as ridiculous as that sounds), as she was given time and opportunity to actually wrestle. Ending was a bit clunky as Paige decided to finally get around to interfere when Nattie was looking for the sharpshooter - which didn't make a lick of sense. Hopefully Nattie is in the Womens Title tournament and maybe gets her win back against Summer there. I'd LOVE to see Nattie vs Paige down the line as well. 

Don't know what they're going for with the Sami Zayn character yet - but I have a huge schoolboy crush on Renee Young. 

Bray Wyatt has his character completely figured out - it's really fun to watch. Where can I order my "Eater of Worlds" t-shirt? I didn't dig the mask, but understand it's not permanent but rather protecting a broken nose from a house show match. He tied it into his promo really well though - a real pro. 

Match was standard fare from Wyatt, I liked the him headbutting the punch spot though. Burch is a lot smaller than I figured he was though and will need to come up with a gimmick quickly. I think a London street punk/hooligan could work for him. 

Bo seems to be going to an "over the top face" heel character (that does actually make sense), which could work, at least I'll give it an honest chance. If he starts claiming the Booing is Bo-ing (taking a page out of Mr. Burns/Smithers they're saying Boo-urns) he might even win me over. 

Conor O'Brian squash is what it is. I'm glad they're putting him back in a tag team and Rick Victor was the right choice. Victor is very solid in the ring, so he can do most of the in ring work like Cameron did, allowing Conor to be the powerhouse. 

Sandow carried Langston to possibly his best match I've seen. I understand Langston going over, but I didn't like the extra big ending and five count ending. In the very least I think Sandow should have kicked out of the five count - because it would just be something he'd do. 

If they want to take the title off of Langston while protecting him at the same time, have a heel talk him into needing a five count to win. Actually it would be a good spot for Babyface Bo, make it sound all innocent and how Big E is so dominant and likes the five count why not sign the contract for the match where to beat Bo he needs to be pinned for five seconds (with Bo only needing three to pin Big E of course). This would allow Big E to have numerous four counts during the match (ie he would have won a regular match) and then when Bo finally gets the 1-2-3 on him he could celebrate his big win but fans would reject it as cheap.


----------



## THANOS

Great episode this week! Wyatt was as amazing as ever in his segment with Graves, and his inring promo. Bo Dallas pissed me off as usual and this time had the nerve to quote that buffoon John Cena's goody two-shoes catchphrase, but it ended well because it seems he's definitely turning heel and will, hopefully, join the Wyatt Family in the near future. I absolutely love Wyatt's nickname as the Eater of Worlds as well. I thought Generico did great and way better then I expected with his first nxt promo but it is kind of weird that he looks almost identical to Aidan English, so hopefully he does debut with the mask when he gets called up in the future!


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## THANOS

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


That's fucking awesome. Did you make that?


----------



## Mr. I

A fine episode this week. Match quality not quite as high as last week's, but two great promo segments from Graves/Wyatt and Sami Zayn, who thankfully has turned out to be a great talker (given his El Generico character was a very specific kind of promo). Like others, I definitely read a coming heel turn for Bo Dallas from that promo, which would be the best option. He's already getting booed, there's no point in trying to keep pushing him as a face (something the top brass still hasn't realised 8 years after Cena started getting boos for being dull and repetitive) against the will of the crowd. Plus a heel character would do a great deal to help him be more interesting.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Really don't know what to think of the Zayn promo. He did better than I expected but the content was... meh. They should make him an over the top, super eccentric babyface.

Rick Victor is back! Yes!

Wyatt and Graves will be the show stealers next week no question.


----------



## RiverFenix

THANOS said:


> That's fucking awesome. Did you make that?


Nah. Bray uses that on his twitter page (I believe it is fan made though).


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-nxt-5152013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: The show was good as a whole. Conor O'Brian had a decent squash which was a miracle and the women's match was fine. Of course, the big highlight was El Generico/Sami Zayn doing an interview and thereby making his first appearance on WWE TV.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Cyon

Bo Dallas was awkwardly hilarious for all the wrong reasons :lmao I lost it when he talked so much cheese about John Cena and trying to cheer up Aiden.

I loved the Bray Wyatt/Corey Graves segment. Looking forward to Sami Zayn in the ring next week.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Oh shit that was El Generico?? Totally blanked on that one. The promo was ok in terms of delivery. But the whole 'start my connection with the WWE Universe' was just bad.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Bray Wyatt is just amazing....I would like to see him get called up after the Pay Back PPV.


----------



## hadoboy

rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed this week's NXT here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-nxt-5152013-results-and-review.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: The show was good as a whole. Conor O'Brian had a decent squash which was a miracle and the women's match was fine. Of course, the big highlight was El Generico/Sami Zayn doing an interview and thereby making his first appearance on WWE TV.
> 
> Some shots from the show:


Just letting you know, the Nattie/Summer backstage segment last week on NXT actually did air.


----------



## Nostalgia

Wish they would call up Bray Wyatt already. What's the story on him wearing a mask now? I haven't been following NXT much lately.


----------



## x78

hadoboy said:


> Just letting you know, the Nattie/Summer backstage segment last week on NXT actually did air.


I think last week's NXT was edited strangely, the version I saw had no segment with Summer and also didn't include the segment with Bo & Neville or Briley Pierce's entrance, both of which I've seen other people commenting on.


----------



## Daiko

Nostalgia said:


> Wish they would call up Bray Wyatt already. What's the story on him wearing a mask now? I haven't been following NXT much lately.


If you are going to watch this weeks episode then he explains it in his promo. 



Spoiler: What he says



Pretty much, Jericho shook him up and he 'wants to go back to his roots' and show people the new 'Face of Fear'.



Why am I not surprised that Bo is quoting John fucking Cena.. Neville's face while he was doing so amused me a bit.



Spoiler: Neville


----------



## x78

Bo's segment was hilarious :lol

What a great direction for his character to take. I've said for ages that Cena should be doing the same thing on the main roster - an annoying, OTT goody-two-shoes who doesn't realize that the people hate him. Neville needs to work on his acting a bit but yeah, that segment was great.

A new Wyatt vignette too :mark: :mark: I legit got chills, hopefully we see that during Raw on Monday night.


----------



## Daiko

Holy shit. Just saw Rick Victor and he looks eerie as all hell!!


----------



## Obfuscation

^oh that was Rick Victor? I'm already into it.

Bo Dallas going heel. Love it. Compensates for the Ohno face turn.

Main event was bleh, but overall another show that left me with :mark: NXT is so good. It's not fair to any other wrestling program on TV today. Not just WWE.

NEXT WEEK WILL BE THE BEST THING EVER. :generico

splooge.


----------



## Daiko

Obfuscation said:


> ^oh that was Rick Victor? I'm already into it.
> 
> Bo Dallas going heel. Love it. Compensates for the Ohno face turn.
> 
> Main event was bleh, but overall another show that left me with :mark: NXT is so good. It's not fair to any other wrestling program on TV today. Not just WWE.
> 
> NEXT WEEK WILL BE THE BEST THING EVER. :generico
> 
> splooge.


Yeah, it was him and his weird ass eyes.. 

Wait, that was a heel turn? I just thought he was being his normal douchey self.. 

This Sayn guys seems fairly good. Nice random find, but I'm slightly disappointed that they haven't signed El Generico yet..


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I like the direction they're going in for Bo and that was definitely teasing a heel turn. His overreaction towards Neville mentioning Grey, mentioning his Rumble appearance and patronizing him spells it out pretty clearly. I like how seemingly oblivious he is in regards to his obnoxiousness and arrogance. Could lead to a good run and change for Bo, a guy I've said all along has potential, just needs more time and experience. 

That said, I don't want him to join the Wyatt Family. I'd much rather Grey, Graves and Ohno feud with them while Bo pretty much abandons the babyfaces to Wyatt Family's reign of terror. Bo can feud with Neville and Zayn.

And then we've got the Ascension to consider. They were being built as the dominant force on NXT and now that Victor is back I do wonder if that'll continue. He looked good out there. He's very competent in the ring, and while O'Brian showed signs of life this edition of NXT, having Victor around will be a big boost.


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko said:


> Yeah, it was him and his weird ass eyes..
> 
> Wait, that was a heel turn? I just thought he was being his normal douchey self..
> 
> This Sayn guys seems fairly good. Nice random find, but I'm slightly disappointed that they haven't signed El Generico yet..


He looked different. Crazy eyes aside.

Bo knows no douchey qualities. He only knows how to BO.

Zayn & Generico team. Now that's what the WWE needs. amirite?


----------



## Honey Bucket

x78 said:


> A new Wyatt vignette too :mark: :mark: I legit got chills, hopefully we see that during Raw on Monday night.


When was this?

NXT >>>>>>>>>>>> all other WWE programming

I can see cocky Bo giving me some good laughs if he continues this role. Some good developments this week with the first appeaance of Rick Victor, Sami Zayn and potential THUG Danny Burch. Wyatt ruled the roost this week as always.


----------



## x78

Dopesick said:


> When was this?


It was shown after Zayn's promo on the TV version that I watched, I can't find it anywhere online. It was incredible though, and seemed more like a hype video than the vignettes for his NXT debut which were more like movie trailers. It will definitely make an impact if they do play it on Raw, and will absolutely scare the shit out of the Little Jimmies.


----------



## Obfuscation

NXT's quality isn't fair when put in a comparison. Nothing comes close. Even with Langston as their champion the quality isn't hindered much. Just imagine if he wasn't. Things would be even _stronger_.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Obfuscation said:


> NXT's quality isn't fair when put in a comparison. Nothing comes close. Even with Langston as their champion the quality isn't hindered much. Just imagine if he wasn't. Things would be even _stronger_.


They really do seem to be taking him out the door now, it's not like the O'Brian feud this time around, he's definitely dropping it. Dallas and Neville and the Wyatt story all seem to be taking precedence and I really can't imagine Langston retaining over the Battle Royal winner. 

NXT has a lot of possibilities now in how they handle their main title scene. Will be good to have a champion who's around every week once again.


----------



## Obfuscation

Langston has honestly been on the outside looking in ever since he's become champion. It's what has almost made him being "champ" tolerable. He shows up once in a blue moon to defend and then the more important characters/programs continue to be the focal point of the show. 

I think he's got to be done too. Who will dethrone him is the million dollar question. Would think Wyatt, but he's almost zooming to the main roster right now. Or it feels that way. Perhaps personal opinion on his character is leading me to think he's primed and ready for the call up. I'd almost hate to lose him on NXT b/c he's tremendous.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Obfuscation said:


> Langston has honestly been on the outside looking in ever since he's become champion. It's what has almost made him being "champ" tolerable. He shows up once in a blue moon to defend and then the more important characters/programs continue to be the focal point of the show.
> 
> I think he's got to be done too. Who will dethrone him is the million dollar question. Would think Wyatt, but he's almost zooming to the main roster right now. Or it feels that way. Perhaps personal opinion on his character is leading me to think he's primed and ready for the call up. I'd almost hate to lose him on NXT b/c he's tremendous.


Langston's run fits the traditional champion image that prevailed for quite a while pre-Raw, but I can't say I enjoyed it too much. At least will Rollins we got something from him every week. While I enjoy the idea of scheduled defences and not having the champion compete all the time, Langston was almost a non-issue with the title. Everyone else was miles ahead in what they were doing and Langston's basic programs against O'Brian and Camacho seemed irrelevant. Though, they've bigged up his run recently, getting Sandow involved.

I'm guessing it'll be Neville. Dallas somehow cheats to win the Battle Royal, but fails in his challenge, while Neville upsets Big E in his shot and wins the title. Dallas promptly beats him in short order, creating a kind of Storm-Roode type of feud.

I'd love for it to be Wyatt, but I think you're correct in saying he's due a call up. His wrestling has just managed to match up to his tremendous character and his rather unique style lets him stand out rather easily. I'd be shocked if he didn't get a call up by Summer's end.


----------



## skamodest

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I'm guessing it'll be Neville. Dallas somehow cheats to win the Battle Royal, but fails in his challenge, while Neville upsets Big E in his shot and wins the title. Dallas promptly beats him in short order, creating a kind of Storm-Roode type of feud.


Never thought i might ever say that but Dallas now seems to be more logical choice to be a champ. We already had a highflyer babyface champ and a powerhouse babyface champ. Now it's the perfect time for some sleazy weak heel and that is exactly what Bo is about to become. Bray would also fit just for the Family to hold all titles at once but he doesn't need it much as they are going to a war with Ohno and Graves.


----------



## seabs

*Who's the road agent for these Divas matches on NXT? Because they're really good, better than most of the male matches on the main roster. Paige/Summer from a couple of weeks ago and Nattie/Summer this week were both very good TV matches. I mean Nattie's as good as most of the males on the roster (seriously) but Summer looked really good and the match was laid out really well. 

Zayn promo was very good. HYPED for next week. Langston/Sandow was good but christ Sandow can't work a control segment. If it's gonna be filled with mat holds then it needs to be more than just sitting in a hold for a minute, teased comeback and then another resthold. Langston is very good as a babyface though.*


----------



## Flux

Zayn vs. Hawkins and Bray vs Graves will make next week awesome. I literally don't think I can say one bad thing about NXT, they're even making the most out of Bo bastard Dallas. I personally love Big E as a face on NXT, very big fan of him tbh. I dislike O'Brian but whatever, as long as he isn't taking up too much time. I can live with him being in squash matches.


----------



## Daiko

Seabs said:


> *Who's the road agent for these Divas matches on NXT? Because they're really good, better than most of the male matches on the main roster. Paige/Summer from a couple of weeks ago and Nattie/Summer this week were both very good TV matches. I mean Nattie's as good as most of the males on the roster (seriously) but Summer looked really good and the match was laid out really well.*


Sara Del Rey? (Probably not, but it would make quite a bit of sense.)

I can't wait for a Zayn / Neville match at some point down the line as it could be incredible! Then again, I can't wait for the next episode of NXT and the possible continuation of the Ascension. :mark:


----------



## SOSheamus

Lols. People jumping on the heel Bo Bandwagon already after getting slated heavily on here for weeks.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Wyatt (and Harper) would have been up months ago under the old brand split format. But now both shows are eaten up by the top programs. 

My concern with Wyatt is that we've seen so much character development in NXT that we'll have to see it all over again on wwe programming for the larger audience - and if we don't, than the character will be missing history for the vast majority of the audience. In the very least Bray NEEDS 4-5 pre-debut vignettes.


----------



## Obfuscation

Big E. Langston is a good babyface? He's had one complete match during his entire tenure


----------



## Srdjan99

Big.E/Sandow was a pretty good match, I'll give it a **1/2. Summer Rae/Natalya was a great divas match, both of them were great ***


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg

I'm really warming up to Corey Graves. I was indifferent at first but now I'm starting to like him. Looking forward to his match with Wyatt next week.


----------



## Mr. I

SOSheamus said:


> Lols. People jumping on the heel Bo Bandwagon already after getting slated heavily on here for weeks.


They're not "jumping on the bandwagon", they're applauding the use of Bo, who is so god damn awful that he can never work in that face push they gave him, so they're using that to make him into a heel. That's a good move, because I still hate the guy, but now I'm actually supposed to.


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> They're not "jumping on the bandwagon", they're applauding the use of Bo, who is so god damn awful that he can never work in that face push they gave him, so they're using that to make him into a heel. That's a good move, because I still hate the guy, but now I'm actually supposed to.


Exactly this, I think people are just happy that the NXT bookers listened to the fans and didn't try to continue shoving Bo down everyone's throats as a face while pretending he's not getting booed out of the building, which is what would have happened on the main roster.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

SOSheamus said:


> Lols. People jumping on the heel Bo Bandwagon already after getting slated heavily on here for weeks.


I've always been on the Bo-Wagon. I think most people are glad Dusty and whoever else books NXT are listening to the fans and trying something new for a character that was rather uninspired. Besides, his backstage promo was rather good. It wasn't smoothly done but he hit all the right targets and he got the message across pretty well.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Wyatt (and Harper) would have been up months ago under the old brand split format. But now both shows are eaten up by the top programs.
> 
> My concern with Wyatt is that we've seen so much character development in NXT that we'll have to see it all over again on wwe programming for the larger audience - and if we don't, than the character will be missing history for the vast majority of the audience. In the very least Bray NEEDS 4-5 pre-debut vignettes.


Definitely, those vignettes that we saw last Summer for Wyatt need to shown again. He needs buildup, plenty of screen time and promo time. He's not the kind of guy you can have miss a week or two. 



Obfuscation said:


> Big E. Langston is a good babyface? He's had one complete match during his entire tenure


Don't really see it either. He's over which counts for something I suppose and the character is somewhat different, but he's done nothing that makes me want to cheer him.

Saw the Sami Zayn promo again. I did like how he was humble, calm and determined rather than the hot-blooded, idiot eager babyface we usually see. Just an experienced, calm and polite guy who knows what to expect.

That said, it wasn't GREAT. Good enough for a guy who has played a character way on the other side of the spectrum for long, but it's not GREAT. The groundwork is there though. Provided he backs it up next week in the ring then this guy will have nothing to worry about.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I kind of see a bit of Randy Orton in Corey Graves, or is it just me? Regardless, I have high hopes for Graves. I can see him getting over quite well in WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

This is the direction I'd go with Graves (NSFW - LANGUAGE)-


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I kind of see a bit of Randy Orton in Corey Graves, or is it just me? Regardless, I have high hopes for Graves. I can see him getting over quite well in WWE.


Yeah, a mix between 2010 Orton and Straight Edge Superstar Punk.


----------



## Bryan D.

I totally marked out when i saw El Generico in an interview. He's going to face Hawkins next week? Awesome. Looking forward to it.

Bray Wyatt is more awesome than ever. The mask fits very well on him. He sounds and looks very creepy. I hope he gets to the main roster sooner or later.

:mark: at Rick Victor staring at Conor O'Brian. He looked so creepy. Awesome shit. :mark:

Nattie/Summer was a fun match. The divas division is kinda nice here on NXT. Paige/Summer has been a good feud so far. Keep it up.

The main-event was decent. They worked well the match but it was sloopy at times.

Generico/Hawkins and Wyatt/Graves next week? Awesome. :mark:


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This is the direction I'd go with Graves (NSFW - LANGUAGE)-


I've always seen a bit of Tyler Durden in Graves. He seems to have bulked up too which was my only real complaint about him. A feud with Wyatt should be fantastic and I'd love to see him get a title run after that.


----------



## Boss P

I havent seen NXT in like a year and can't seem to sit through the average raw/smackdown/impact so i decided to check it out.

Damn. This is a good wrestling show. Bray Wyatt was always good. No surprise there. But this Corey Graves dude (who I've seen a few clips of over the past couple months) is a great character, too. Even dudes like Bo Dallas seem to be showing some characterization. Seeds being planted for that Ascension dude, The girls are getting ring time, Paige is coming into her own, etc... 

What's going on here? The show is 45 mins and it seems to have just as much story/character development as a three-hour RAW? :lol


----------



## Wcthesecret

Bryan D. said:


> I totally marked out when i saw El Generico in an interview. He's going to face Hawkins next week? Awesome. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Bray Wyatt is more awesome than ever. The mask fits very well on him. He sounds and looks very creepy. I hope he gets to the main roster sooner or later.
> 
> :mark: at Rick Victor staring at Conor O'Brian. He looked so creepy. Awesome shit. :mark:
> 
> Nattie/Summer was a fun match. The divas division is kinda nice here on NXT. Paige/Summer has been a good feud so far. Keep it up.
> 
> The main-event was decent. They worked well the match but it was sloopy at times.
> 
> Generico/Hawkins and Wyatt/Graves next week? Awesome. :mark:


He's also fighting Antonio Cesaro next week too.


----------



## Itami

Just saw Sami Zayn's promo... omfg it was the cutest thing ever. <3 If his gimmick is to be a sweet guy, then he's gonna do well. I loved how calm/laidback he was.


----------



## Daiko

Boss P said:


> What's going on here? The show is 45 mins and it seems to have just as much story/character development as a three-hour RAW? :lol


Sad but true. NXT is the best thing WWE has right now and it's filled with some of the best talent that the WWE has. Not to mention that The Ascension are back :mark:

Anyone else seeing a Wyatt Family / Ascension feud coming up after the Family are done with Ohno and Graves? (And possibly Gray/Neville when they get back together)


----------



## Obfuscation

I would dig the two heel factions clobbering around. It could happen. Fans may or may not know what to think of it at first, but heel vs heel programs can be fun & offer up a whole new window to matches we thought we wouldn't get to see. I'd be for it. Let both expand outward. They're both firmly with the mentality of taking anyone on - "good" or "bad". As they rise, it almost feels like an inevitability.


----------



## Interceptor88

Itami said:


> Just saw Sami Zayn's promo... omfg it was the cutest thing ever. <3 If his gimmick is to be a sweet guy, then he's gonna do well. I loved how calm/laidback he was.


 Wut da hayell.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Itami said:


> Just saw Sami Zayn's promo... omfg it was the cutest thing ever. <3 If his gimmick is to be a sweet guy, then he's gonna do well. I loved how calm/laidback he was.


He. Is. Adorable. I know that's weird to think when it comes to a wrestler, but it was the case when he was El Generico, and it's the case now. Natural babyface through and through and I really look forward to whatever he does with his character on NXT.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I agree with the idea of a heel vs heel stable feud. The Ascension of O'Brian, Victor and maybe Devlin vs the Wyatt Family could be really interesting, keeps the tag titles with a feud and NXT can throw in Grey and Neville maybe when he's recovered or Dawson and Dylan w/Lefort.


----------



## RiverFenix

Best outcome of Wyatt Family vs Ascension would be a 3-on-2 beatdown with Bray, Rowan and Harper mauling Conor and Victor only to have Kenneth Cameron return. Ascension would be the default faces in any feud with Wyatt Family because they would be outnumbered initially.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

The Ascension seem like natural heels to me. I wouldn't want a face turn from them (yet). It certainly would work at some point, but not this soon imo.

Also, is Sami Zayn going to team with Ohno? I could see Ohno wanting revenge on the Family.


----------



## normal situation

The Ascension actually came out and distracted the Wyatt Family during a match at a recent NXT live event I went to, so it seems like they're hinting at a possible feud between the two teams. I would personally enjoy seeing the Ascension as a tweener tag team, just fighting everybody, no matter who they are.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DisturbedOne98 said:


> The Ascension seem like natural heels to me. I wouldn't want a face turn from them (yet). It certainly would work at some point, but not this soon imo.
> 
> Also, is Sami Zayn going to team with Ohno? I could see Ohno wanting revenge on the Family.


They don't need to turn face. Heel vs heel can make for interesting TV, even if it defies the classic depiction of wrestling stories.


----------



## Aficionado

Wow. The interaction between Graves and Wyatt was brilliantly done. Enjoyed it so much I had to re-watch it a few times. I have been salivating over a feud between these two for months even though both have been playing heels. Now that Graves is seemingly in the process of turning face/tweener, I'm chomping at the bit for this match up.

"I guess...we shall see then...yeah?"


----------



## Daiko

:mark::mark::mark:

Can't get over how eerily awesome he looks...


----------



## normal situation

Daiko said:


> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Can't get over how eerily awesome he looks...


The goggles were a bit goofy looking when we first saw him, but otherwise he looks pretty cool. Excited to see him on NXT more!


----------



## RiverFenix

Blacked out contacts does make a freaky look. His ring gear seems to have an Egyptian motif, maybe more Illuminati - hard to tell.


----------



## DSOHT

They should use Victor's theme instead of Conor's.


----------



## Wcthesecret

DSOHT said:


> They should use Victor's theme instead of Conor's.


Hmm...maybe they'll change his name to Vic Rictor when he gets to the main roster. I mean, it's switchable aint it?


----------



## Minder Jahal

Daiko said:


> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Can't get over how eerily awesome he looks...


I marked out when I saw the blacked out eyes, so class I made it my avatar! Thanks for uploading it.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Daiko said:


> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Can't get over how eerily awesome he looks...


He looks cool. A while back people said he had a Fallen Angel type of look. With his blacked out eyes, those awesome goggles and a cleaned up beard he looks good and ready for the Ascension. He will most certainly rise.


----------



## Obfuscation

Getting very excited for the upcoming developments in NXT. Most notably the debut of Sami Zayn & the NXT Battle Royal. Getting the vibe whomever wins that match will be en route to knocking off Big E. Langston.


----------



## Daiko

I can't see anyone other than Bo Dallas winning this thing as all the other big stars are doing their own thing..

Wyatt and the Family vs Graves & Ohno
Neville is a face which would be odd against a Face Big E.
Gray = Out
Ohno = Occupied
Graves = Occupied
O'Brian is going to be in the Tag Division with Rick Victor :mark:

In the end, who else can even come close to Big E in NXT right now? Unfortunately, I think #BoKnows...


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd take it. Bo is going down the douchey path & I'm into his ring work far, far more than I am Langston's. Most viable contenders in the battle royal will curry favor for me if they receive the championship.

I've said it before in here: I don't mind Bo Dallas. Not at all. His comical appearance and all that jazz is good for a running joke. Doesn't mean I'd object to him getting a mild push.


----------



## Daiko

Obfuscation said:


> I'd take it. Bo is going down the douchey path & I'm into his ring work far, far more than I am Langston's. Most viable contenders in the battle royal will curry favor for me if they receive the championship.
> 
> I've said it before in here: I don't mind Bo Dallas. Not at all. His comical appearance and all that jazz is good for a running joke. Doesn't mean I'd object to him getting a mild push.


I can't stand him, but I'm not completely against him getting a title run to see how he copes with it, but I still think this is way too early for him to be pushed as hard as he has and possibly will be.

I hope he completely proves me wrong and he turns into a good champion as it will add to the future of the company. If he isn't improving though, they need to have him drop the title fairly quickly and give someone like Graves a run with it.


----------



## Flux

GOAT episode of NXT

:generico


----------



## Obfuscation

I've seen both bland & good performances from Bo. Can't think of one I've found to be straight up bad. 

For that - he's fine by me.


----------



## jamal.

Great debut by Sami Zayn, seems like he's moving up the ladder very quickly.

Very cringeworthy promo between Bo Dallas and Neville (it's not Neville's fault though).

That Emma segment is ok, kinda funny.

That Mason Ryan finisher is cool.

Bray Wyatt/Graves was pretty awesome.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

BADABOOM! ... REALEST GUY IN THE ROOM!

NXT is an awesome wrestling show. So many good segments. Emma is golden once again and we have two future stars debuting on the same episode. Sami Zayn and ENZO AMORE. Not sure how Emma is still a heel though, considering how over she is.


----------



## RiverFenix

Emma is a heel because she's supposed to be oblivious to the fact the fans are laughing at her, she is supposed to think she's a really good dancer and people are dancing along because she's just so damn cool.


----------



## THANOS

Well I loved Sami's debut against Hawkins and Cesaro! He looked quite crisp but I worry what WWE wants him to restrict out of that? Also, I know it was only a couple 5 minute matches, but seeing him use absolutely nothing from his indy moveset other than his regularly used tornado ddt, which he used as a finisher fpalm, it looks like the old El Generico may be long gone. Hopefully my assertion proves to be wrong, and he'll show more of what makes him unique in his future matches, but I'm not holding my breath on it, seeing as this is WWE.


----------



## Daiko

Zayn's debut :mark: 

I liked the 'new' Hawkins, which is a bit of a shame as he just doesn't get a chance to shine anywhere, but GeneriZayn is pretty damn awesome!!

Cesaro Squash and I'm not complaining. Nice to hear Regal actually putting him over instead of Cole and Lawler putting over the WWE App..







:cole3

Cesaro talking smack :mark: 
NXT is Generico!! :mark: 
Foreign Smack Talk (I think...) :mark:
Camera Dude #4 not even out of the ring before they start beating the hell out of each other :mark: 
NXT IS GENERICO!!! :mark::mark::mark:

Renee Young <3 :yum: Emma :mark: Audrey/Amy/Alisha :mark: If Paige makes an appearance, my brain will just overload! 
Emma :lol

Enzo.. I.. I have no fucking idea what this guy is smoking, but he's hilarious :lol
Mason Ryan's an odd looking potato.. 
mother of god that finisher.. Mah Gawd

Steph McMahon next week!!









The fans in Wyatt's entrance :lol

Pretty damn good episode this week.. Next weeks will be either great or ruined depending on who wins that Battle Royale. NoBoPlz!


----------



## RyanJohnWood

What did people think of this weeks show? 

I've got a few quick thoughts that I want to get out there:

1) How bad was the acting in the backstage divas segment? Even the interviewer looked embarassed by it.

2) I am not against WWE putting younger talent over on NXT but they have to do it sparingly. It is becoming all too common that the rookie wins via a roll up. At least if the rookie is going to win, vary the way that he goes about it.

3) Sami Zayne is good but in my opinion he needs a new finisher. The rope run DDT screams jobber and it is something you'd see in an old Brian Kendrick match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix

Great show this week, from top to bottom. 

Zayn came off really well - a star in no time. Hawkins looks like crap now - his new look was a mistake, if it was his choice or not. The "Prince of Queens" simply doesn't work as "King of Queens", he was better as the "Party Starter" with the long hair and beard. Zayn plays the babyface really well, just the little things like making sure to get the high five from the little girl after his match goes a long way. 

Graves vid package was well done as well. I like his "I'm not here to leave a mark, I'm here to leave a scar" quote. 

Cesaro vs Tatsu was just the set-up for the main course of Cesaro vs Zayn. I don't know why Tatsu is treated an the go-to NXT jobber though. I believe I read recently he's well liked backstage though, and as mentioned by the commentators he has 250K twitter followers. He's down in Florida learning English, but if they job him out in developmental how can they expect to ever get him over down the line? 

Regal puts over Cesaro strong on the mic every chance he gets. You can tell he's a big fan of his. 

I like Cesaro's new gear/look with the beret and the aviators - it helps him look like a big deal. Still has trouble connecting with the crowd though, as his post match speech seemed to lose the audience (though was actually pretty strong given Antonio's mic rep). I dug the back and forth between Cesaro and Zayn on the mic, though think it would have been greeted better by the fans if Zayn was a known entity, and not a guy who just debuted minutes earlier. Zayn is really comfortable on the mic which will be a huge asset, as his ability to speak Arabic. Zayn's "It's competition you're gonna get homeboy" was perfect boil-it-down challenge after both were showing off speaking various languages. 

Match was solid enough, but everybody knows they could do so much better if given the time. The running corner uppercut Cesaro hit on Zayn was brutal looking. The finish where Cesaro powered out of the first roll up attempt only to be caught with the next one was neat as well. I didn't like Zayn acting so shocked/surprised that he won though - as he came out showing supreme confidence in himself and his abilities, so him winning shouldn't have been such a shock. Cesaro got heat with the post match beatdown, so both Cesaro and Zayn played their parts well. Zayn is going to be a big time star, I'm talking face of the wwe big. Looks a lot like Seth Rogan, which strangely enough probably will help him get over as a face. 

These Wyatt promo's should be airing on wwe programming, announcing his imminent debut. 

Enzo screams manager/mouthpiece to me. Seems solid enough on the mic, both from todays show and those leaked promos from awhile back. But his look is pretty garbage - maybe that is part of his gimmick, I don't know. "Badaboom - the realest guy in the room" has Regal quip "Is this one of DDP's lovechilds" Ha! On the other hand, if Ryan could ever just become passable in the ring he's be pushed as a top guy - he's basically Vince McMahon's wet dream look wise. 

Graves vs Wyatt was the match of the night. Graves is starting to look like he's ready for the call-up as well. Bray of course has his character down pat. I liked the spot with/on the ring steps - it's just the little things Wyatt does. outside interference and Wyatt winning was the right call. Kassius Ohno failed save attempt makes me think we could see a Graves/Ohno vs Harper/Rowan match down the line.


----------



## rzombie1988

NXT 5/22/2013 had:
Sami Zayn(debut) vs Curt Hawkins
Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
Enzo Amore(debut) vs Mason Ryan
Bray Wyatt vs Corey Graves

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-nxt-5222013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: This was an awesome NXT and certainly one of the best NXT's ever. This show really had it all with debuts, good matches, good interviews and awesome characters. NXT is really loaded right now and has everything you could want from a wrestling show and I can honestly say that I can't wait for next week's show. Zayn/Cesaro was very good, Emma was hilarious and I really liked the Mason Ryan squash. Great show.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Xevoz

Cesaro/Zayn feud OMG YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## rockdig1228

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Great show this week, from top to bottom.
> 
> Zayn came off really well - a star in no time. Hawkins looks like crap now - his new look was a mistake, if it was his choice or not. The "Prince of Queens" simply doesn't work as "King of Queens", he was better as the "Party Starter" with the long hair and beard. Zayn plays the babyface really well, just the little things like making sure to get the high five from the little girl after his match goes a long way.


I actually don't mind the new look for Hawkins - I think WWE should seriously consider putting Ryder & Hawkins back together as a tag team though. Call them the 'New York Connection' or something like that to play up their respective hometowns of Long Island & Queens. Or just pair Hawkins with Colin Cassady & play up their Queens heritage.

For everyone that kept saying "Generico is ruined!" they obviously didn't understand his strengths as a performer... as you've said, he's a great babyface and that's always been what made him so awesome. He knows how to connect with an audience & I have no doubt he'll be a star for WWE.



> Graves vid package was well done as well. I like his "I'm not here to leave a mark, I'm here to leave a scar" quote.


Agreed. I really enjoy Graves as a character, but he's been a little bland in the ring to me. It looks like they're trying him out as a babyface for the time being, which I think will help his ringwork actually. His pacing as a heel just wasn't working for me.



> Cesaro vs Tatsu was just the set-up for the main course of Cesaro vs Zayn. I don't know why Tatsu is treated an the go-to NXT jobber though. I believe I read recently he's well liked backstage though, and as mentioned by the commentators he has 250K twitter followers. He's down in Florida learning English, but if they job him out in developmental how can they expect to ever get him over down the line?
> 
> Regal puts over Cesaro strong on the mic every chance he gets. You can tell he's a big fan of his.
> 
> I like Cesaro's new gear/look with the beret and the aviators - it helps him look like a big deal. Still has trouble connecting with the crowd though, as his post match speech seemed to lose the audience (though was actually pretty strong given Antonio's mic rep). I dug the back and forth between Cesaro and Zayn on the mic, though think it would have been greeted better by the fans if Zayn was a known entity, and not a guy who just debuted minutes earlier. Zayn is really comfortable on the mic which will be a huge asset, as his ability to speak Arabic. Zayn's "It's competition you're gonna get homeboy" was perfect boil-it-down challenge after both were showing off speaking various languages.
> 
> Match was solid enough, but everybody knows they could do so much better if given the time. The running corner uppercut Cesaro hit on Zayn was brutal looking. The finish where Cesaro powered out of the first roll up attempt only to be caught with the next one was neat as well. I didn't like Zayn acting so shocked/surprised that he won though - as he came out showing supreme confidence in himself and his abilities, so him winning shouldn't have been such a shock. Cesaro got heat with the post match beatdown, so both Cesaro and Zayn played their parts well. Zayn is going to be a big time star, I'm talking face of the wwe big. Looks a lot like Seth Rogan, which strangely enough probably will help him get over as a face.


I agree with you again - I have no clue why Yoshi has been treated as a jobber either. You'd think that they would want a Japanese native to be a bigger part of their roster, or at least more of a threat. I've always enjoyed watching him wrestle when he was given time, like his series with Tyson Kidd on Superstars a while back.

Cesaro's new look is definitely an improvement on what he was doing before - I was sad to see he wasn't wearing any ring jackets for a while because they were sweet, plus the beret & sunglasses add a lot. As for the match, it was just a slight glimpse into what Zayn & Cesaro can do together. It seems like we may get more of the same & I'd be alright if we saw more of Cesaro on NXT. At least he wouldn't be jobbing in 2-3 minute matches on Raw.



> These Wyatt promo's should be airing on wwe programming, announcing his imminent debut.


I'm hopeful that we'll see him on the main roster soon - not sure what direction they'll take with him when he debuts though. I'd be interested to see him feud with Kane once Team Hell No splits (which they've been hinting at recently it seems)... debut him solo & introduce The Family at the end of the program to put Kane out for a while.



> Enzo screams manager/mouthpiece to me. Seems solid enough on the mic, both from todays show and those leaked promos from awhile back. But his look is pretty garbage - maybe that is part of his gimmick, I don't know. "Badaboom - the realest guy in the room" has Regal quip "Is this one of DDP's lovechilds" Ha! On the other hand, if Ryan could ever just become passable in the ring he's be pushed as a top guy - he's basically Vince McMahon's wet dream look wise.


I could see Enzo in a tag team, I think that'd be a good use for him. He's not the biggest guy on the roster, but he'd play a loudmouth character who hides behind the big bully really well. I disagree about Enzo's look being garbage though. I think it makes him stand out, which is a good thing. It's one of the reasons NXT has been so refreshing since it's rebranding because we've had so many unique looks instead of the generic trunks/kickpads look. Graves & the Wyatt Family are good examples of this - they're great characters because they have appearances that make sense with their gimmick.



> Graves vs Wyatt was the match of the night. Graves is starting to look like he's ready for the call-up as well. Bray of course has his character down pat. I liked the spot with/on the ring steps - it's just the little things Wyatt does. outside interference and Wyatt winning was the right call. Kassius Ohno failed save attempt makes me think we could see a Graves/Ohno vs Harper/Rowan match down the line.


The thing that made me enjoy this match as much as I did is because both Graves & Wyatt do all the little things that sell the realism of professional wrestling. It's a great example of two guys who aren't great technicians, but are really good workers.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I would dig a Hawkins, Cassidy, Amore stable. They're all from that New York area, all three can talk okay and Hawkins is a decent worker.

Zayn was fun. Likeable. Probably what WWE was hoping Dallas could be but he's better off turning into a troll heel.

Ryan looked good physically, a little leaner, but his in ring work was weak. Good finisher though.


----------



## RiverFenix

rockdig1228 said:


> I actually don't mind the new look for Hawkins - I think WWE should seriously consider putting Ryder & Hawkins back together as a tag team though. Call them the 'New York Connection' or something like that to play up their respective hometowns of Long Island & Queens. Or just pair Hawkins with Colin Cassady & play up their Queens heritage.


I liked him better like this - 









or this - 









I his new look is rather generic, bland and sort of "indie-tastic". 

I wouldn't mind Ryder and Hawkins re-teaming, but only if Ryder went to the jaded dark side where Hawkins has been. They could use the new gear on Hawkins as an attempt to do things Ryders way and it didn't work. Ryder could drop his Long Island Iced Z gimmick, become jaded with the whole business and kissing fans asses in hopes of getting noticed etc. Or as you say team Hawkins up with Colin Cassady - I wonder if they could use "King*s* of Queens" without running into trade mark issues with the sitcom. Or just call them the "Borough Boys" or something, and could even include Brooklyn's own JTG - I guess they could have an epic feud with 3MB and squashed by The Shield when needed. 3-on-3 violence!!1!





rockdig1228 said:


> I'm hopeful that we'll see him on the main roster soon - not sure what direction they'll take with him when he debuts though. I'd be interested to see him feud with Kane once Team Hell No splits (which they've been hinting at recently it seems)... debut him solo & introduce The Family at the end of the program to put Kane out for a while.


I'd debut Bray Wyatt in the vignettes solo, but then have him debut on his first show with Harper (I'm not sure Rowan will ever be ready for the main roster). Have Wyatt convert some underused main roster talent to his side - sort of like Undertaker took directionless Faarooq and Blackjack Bradshaw and made them the Acolytes. My choice for this would be Brodus Clay and Tensai - let them be the monsters they should be. However I think Clay and Tensai couldn't pull off the creepiness/craziness factor that the Family nails so well now. Maybe Drew McIntyre could be saved from the 3MB silliness. Or Zack Ryder could get a new push as a broken soul jaded by life that Bray Wyatt saves. Bray could have Zack perform a cleansing where he burns all his merchandise, and shaves his head and adopts an ascetic/zero-possession/self-denial lifestyle - which would be a complete 180 from the True Long Island Story Ryder gimmick. 



rockdig1228 said:


> I could see Enzo in a tag team, I think that'd be a good use for him. He's not the biggest guy on the roster, but he'd play a loudmouth character who hides behind the big bully really well. I disagree about Enzo's look being garbage though. I think it makes him stand out, which is a good thing. It's one of the reasons NXT has been so refreshing since it's rebranding because we've had so many unique looks instead of the generic trunks/kickpads look. Graves & the Wyatt Family are good examples of this - they're great characters because they have appearances that make sense with their gimmick.


When I was talking about Enzo's look, I was more referencing his shape. He's been in developmental for awhile now, I guess I just think he should be bulked up a bit. But then again, that could be part of his gimmick as a regular looking dude with delusions of grandeur. Will Vince "get it" though? He could be this generations Brooklyn Brawler at worse I guess IF he ever gets out of developmental. 




rockdig1228 said:


> Agreed. I really enjoy Graves as a character, but he's been a little bland in the ring to me. It looks like they're trying him out as a babyface for the time being, which I think will help his ringwork actually. His pacing as a heel just wasn't working for me.
> 
> The thing that made me enjoy this match as much as I did is because both Graves & Wyatt do all the little things that sell the realism of professional wrestling. It's a great example of two guys who aren't great technicians, but are really good workers.


I agree completely. His gimmick/character never meshed with the rest hold/grind it out heel style, nor never connected with the fans. He should be more of a flashy move/risk taker in the ring. Now he's not a high flyer, so he'll have to work on adding flash and or high impact moves to his face match stylings.


----------



## x78

Hawkins has never interested me too much, I've never seen much potential in him. Ceiling is a tag-team 'Jannetty' or enhancement talent IMO.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Hawkins in a biker vest? OMG TNA INVASION ANGLE!!!


----------



## Cyon

Sami Zayn's first match with Curt Hawkins was decent, but his second match with Cesaro was great. He's definitely playing babyface role pretty well. I feel Hawkins needs to reunite with Ryder and form a heel tag team like others suggested. Both Hawkins and Ryder are so directionless right now, and it would fit Ryder considering how he's now not wearing those broski things anymore. I always got a Sons of Anarchy feel from Hawkins.

Renee Young looked like she was having a hard time trying not to laugh during that whole Diva segment.

Don't know what the hell Enzo Amore's gimmick is supposed to be, but he made me laugh. :lmao

Good stuff between Corey Graves and Bray Wyatt. Ohno coming in was interesting as well.

BTW, I haven't seen Kruger in a while on NXT. Anything happen to him?


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg

Great debut by Sami Zayn loved that he kept the tornado DDT. Emma is funny as hell "You wanna take me out? Can we go eat cause I'm starving I didn't even have lunch" :lol shame they got rid of Audrey. Enzo is a goof but he has decent mic skills. Good match between Wyatt and Graves, looks like they might put Ohno and Graves together to take on The Family which would be interesting.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Awesome episode. First time we get to see Sami Zayn on TV and he wins two matches straight off the bat. Has potential to be a fantastic babyface, and look forward to his imminent rematch with Cesaro.

The Graves and Wyatt video packages were excellent, they need to be shown on the main shows, but without the clips of them performing in NXT. Maybe they're a preview before being shown on Raw to see which one gets the better reaction?

Don't really care about Mason Ryan at the moment, but I fucking LOVE Enzo Amore already. His mannerisms were hilarious :lol and he really impressed me with his promo. I agree with the person above who said he would make a great heel manager/part-time wrestler.

'STAY DOWN STUPID!' :lol Wyatt Family were awesome once more as per usual. Even Rowan seemed to be less wooden than normal this time around. Graves still has yet to really win me over but I prefer him as a babyface definitely.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Marked out when the fans started chanting Ole!

Glad Generico wrestled 2 matches. That back breaker was awesome. He kinda sounds like Steen on the mic.


----------



## Brown Hippy

What's the name of the chick on NXT that does the funny arm thing?

I thought she was Summer Rae, but then I saw them in a picture together...

I know Paige is the dark haired british chick that everyone on here has a boner for.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Brown Hippy said:


> What's the name of the chick on NXT that does the funny arm thing?
> 
> I thought she was Summer Rae, but then I saw them in a picture together...
> 
> I know Paige is the dark haired british chick that everyone on here has a boner for.


Emma is the annoying dancing one. That backstage promo actually irritated me. Can see why they kept her as a heel.

New NXT intro is awesome. Don't know why Woods is in it.

Wonder what Kruger's up to. Should be used way more. I could see him being an interesting factor in the Wyatt Family feud or the NXT title picture, given that he has two clean wins over Justin Gabriel. We'll find out tonight I guess. 

I think Hawkins has talent, at least as a tag guy and I really like this Enzo Amore.

Kinda weirded out that I have the exact same Hawaiian shirt Wyatt was sporting.


----------



## x78

Amore was great, his promo was the highlight of the show for me. Hopefully we see a lot more from him.


----------



## CruelAngel77

This wasn't a good episode of NXT...

It was an amazing episode. I was already looking forward to Bray Wyatt v. Corey Graves along with Sami Zayn's debut, but then Cesaro shows up and we have an impromptu match by Sami and Antonio. It feels like just yesterday I saw these two working matches in PWG and Roh and look at them now. It's like how I felt when Bryan and Punk started their feud. I can't wait until those two work a longer match on the bigger shows.

I lol'd hard when Bray Wyatt was bent over backwards and yelling at Graves. Another great match, both men looked great out there, and even Ohno threw himself into the mix in the end. I'm really looking forward to what develops next between these guys.

During the Cesaro v. Zayn match I thought "The only thing that would make this episode amazing would be if Emma came on screen and did her little dance". It's like NXT read my mind. Whenever I get aggravated I do "The Emma" dance too.

#Emmalution

Regal called Enzo Amore Diamond Dallas Page's love child which damn near killed me! More of this guy please, way less of Mason Ryan. In fact keep him off my TV altogether. What was with him running around the ring before he did his finish, yelling stupid guy stuff trying the get the crowd hyped up? No one knows or likes you. The crowd was confused by the idiocy of it all. Mason Ryan ain't no real G! he ain't never been no real G.


----------



## The Enforcer

I'm about half done with this week's episode and it's been very good so far. Generico/Hawkins was good for being quick and Generico/Cesaro was a lot of fun. I'd love to see those guys work a PPV in about a year's time. 

Does anybody else think that vid of Wyatt they played would make a great vignette when they're finally ready to bring him up? I loved the intensity and if you lose the clips of him wrestling in NXT it really gives off a creepy vibe.


----------



## Spaz350

I definitely rewound and watched the Wyatt vignette at least four times, goddamned gorgeous. The "Run..." at the end gave me chills. 

Both the Zayn matches were fun, but he really needs a better finisher. The tornado ddt, even with the turnbuckle run just seems like "generic cruiserweight move No. 7", nothing really noteworthy. 

I noticed they're calling Graves' submission the "Lucky 13" now, sounds worlds better than "13th Step". I think he's very close to call-up ready, if not already there.


----------



## The Enforcer

A few more thoughts after finishing the show:

-Enzo Amore is already one of the most irritating wrestlers I've ever seen and tonight was the first time I even knew he existed. Not sure if that means he's got a garbage character or if he's got the potential to get over pretty well.

-Go away Mason Ryan. Forever.

-The Divas backstage stuff was really awkward. Emma has pretty terrible timing but at least she's not bad to look at.

-Wyatt plays his character to absolute perfection and I'd be willing to bet anything he'll be the top heel in the company within 5 years. Other than Ambrose and Danielson, Wyatt is the only must-see viewing in the company for me right now.

-Graves, on the other hand, didn't really impress me. I guess he didn't really get to show a ton of offense but the stuff he did utilize looked sloppy and weak. It might just be another case of me hating someone's character and being biased against their work.


----------



## Obfuscation

Enzo Amore was the ultimate jobber. That's all I took away from him. Nothing wrong with that - he'll be 100x more entertaining jobbing than a babyface like Yoshi Tatsu.

Emma is still a trash character too. I only like her while wrestling. Not such a bad problem to have.

Rest was grand. I love NXT so, so much. Generico vs Cesaro II down the pike should be all kinds of good. Company put Generico over so huge this week. He's damn near credible right off the bat.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Obfuscation said:


> Enzo Amore was the ultimate jobber. That's all I took away from him. Nothing wrong with that - he'll be 100x more entertaining jobbing than a babyface like Yoshi Tatsu.
> 
> Emma is still a trash character too. I only like her while wrestling. Not such a bad problem to have.
> 
> Rest was grand. I love NXT so, so much. Generico vs Cesaro II down the pike should be all kinds of good. Company put Generico over so huge this week. He's damn near credible right off the bat.


PPPFFFFTTTT BAHAHAHAHHAHHA YOSHIDA TATSU GETTING A SQUASH MATCH!? BAHAHHAAHA OH THAT'S RICH THAT'S JUST REALLY FUCKING RICH KID!!! BWAHAHAHAHHAH!!!! *sighs* listen kid, yoshi tatsu is a jobber, was a jobber, and always will be a jobber. He has no personality, no charisma no likeability whatsoever, his theme song is more over than him, he is fandango status, and thats all hell ever be, a santino marella, a Trent baretta, an Evan Bourne...no wait, that's what Evan Bourne should be, as well as Kofi Kingston, ...maybe someone should retire him, and Evan and Kofi too. That could work out for everybody, killing 3 useless birds with one stone. I'll be the first volunteer too.


----------



## Obfuscation

^what's this spastic going off about?


----------



## Death Rider

Obfuscation said:


> ^what's this spastic going off about?


Just smile and wave boys. Just smile and wave :dancingpenguin 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Obfuscation

I think he left his comprehension at the door and thought I was putting over Tatsu or something. 

Wrong. Yoshi Tatsu sucks.


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah I read it 3 times and had no idea what he was saying. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Interceptor88

Well, I can say I prefer Mason Ryan over Big E any day of the week. Much better look and great finishers.

Corey Graves is awesome.


----------



## Minder Jahal

Wcthesecret said:


> PPPFFFFTTTT BAHAHAHAHHAHHA YOSHIDA TATSU GETTING A SQUASH MATCH!? BAHAHHAAHA OH THAT'S RICH THAT'S JUST REALLY FUCKING RICH KID!!! BWAHAHAHAHHAH!!!! *sighs* listen kid, yoshi tatsu is a jobber, was a jobber, and always will be a jobber. He has no personality, no charisma no likeability whatsoever, his theme song is more over than him, he is fandango status, and thats all hell ever be, a santino marella, a Trent baretta, an Evan Bourne...no wait, that's what Evan Bourne should be, as well as Kofi Kingston, ...maybe someone should retire him, and Evan and Kofi too. That could work out for everybody, killing 3 useless birds with one stone. I'll be the first volunteer too.


Ummmm... Good on you... Kid? ositivity


----------



## NikkiSixx

CruelAngel77 said:


> Mason Ryan ain't no real G! he ain't never been no real G.


:lmao "You ain't bad! You ain't nothin'!"


----------



## Wcthesecret

Minder Jahal said:


> Ummmm... Good on you... Kid? ositivity


YOSHICLES EVERYWHERE!!! AHAHHAHAHAAHHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOSheamus

Wcthesecret said:


> PPPFFFFTTTT BAHAHAHAHHAHHA YOSHIDA TATSU GETTING A SQUASH MATCH!? BAHAHHAAHA OH THAT'S RICH THAT'S JUST REALLY FUCKING RICH KID!!! BWAHAHAHAHHAH!!!! *sighs* listen kid, yoshi tatsu is a jobber, was a jobber, and always will be a jobber. He has no personality, no charisma no likeability whatsoever, his theme song is more over than him, he is fandango status, and thats all hell ever be, a santino marella, a Trent baretta, an Evan Bourne...no wait, that's what Evan Bourne should be, as well as Kofi Kingston, ...maybe someone should retire him, and Evan and Kofi too. That could work out for everybody, killing 3 useless birds with one stone. I'll be the first volunteer too.


Dude are you special or something? He wasn't saying anything at all good about Yoshi Tatsu.

Side note. Enzo Amore. I hope this guy can go in the ring cause i think this dude is gonna have bags of charisma. Reminds me a little of Latino Heat Eddie G with his mullet and look.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Interceptor88 said:


> Well, I can say I prefer Mason Ryan over Big E any day of the week. Much better look and great finishers.
> 
> Corey Graves is awesome.


I think Big E is a better worker though. Ryan looks more impressive, but he's still rather dry and mechanical in the ring.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

SOSheamus said:


> Dude are you special or something? He wasn't saying anything at all good about Yoshi Tatsu.
> 
> *Side note. Enzo Amore. I hope this guy can go in the ring cause i think this dude is gonna have bags of charisma. Reminds me a little of Latino Heat Eddie G with his mullet and look.*


Omg, glad it wasn't just me. That's exactly who he reminded me of. I think he would be perfect with an enforcer. I'm thinking a Little Guido/Big Guido dynamic.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Omg, glad it wasn't just me. That's exactly who he reminded me of. I think he would be perfect with an enforcer. I'm thinking a Little Guido/Big Guido dynamic.


He seems to be with Cassidy for a lot of shows, so put them together. Both can talk, they can be a tag team. Would be a nice gimmick. 

I like this Amore guy. Potential is there.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Watching 5.22.13 NXT now.

I don't know about Sami's debut. I'm not trying to be that guy but without the mask he doesn't have much of a look. He's got a weird body (pale, untoned) and he does really have a face you remember. He's got a ton of natural charisma but they've / he's gotta work somewhat on his look now.

As for that finisher, it looked impressive, I like it but it's not going to work on everybody. I think there is work to be done there.

Overall his match with Hawkins was good though. I hope he can do something in the WWE. I've been behind him for quite sometime.

EDIT : Checking out his little segment with Cesaro. He of course, sounds pretty good. The match was alright as well.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Really glad Mason Ryan grew his hair out, looks so much better.

Enzo seems like he's going to be cool. I love how he seems pretty hard nosed but sort of has that cheesy feel about him too.

Ryan's "He's out! He's dead! He's done!" or whatever was very cringe worthy.


----------



## SOSheamus

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> He seems to be with Cassidy for a lot of shows, so put them together. Both can talk, they can be a tag team. Would be a nice gimmick.
> 
> I like this Amore guy. Potential is there.


Stick Hawkins with him and Cassidy. Call them the Kings of Queens.


----------



## Wcthesecret

SOSheamus said:


> Dude are you special or something? He wasn't saying anything at all good about Yoshi Tatsu.
> 
> Side note. Enzo Amore. I hope this guy can go in the ring cause i think this dude is gonna have bags of charisma. Reminds me a little of Latino Heat Eddie G with his mullet and look.


I have asphergers.


----------



## Obfuscation

ToddTheBod said:


> Watching 5.22.13 NXT now.
> 
> I don't know about Sami's debut. I'm not trying to be that guy but without the mask he doesn't have much of a look. He's got a weird body (pale, untoned) and he does really have a face you remember. He's got a ton of natural charisma but they've / he's gotta work somewhat on his look now.
> 
> As for that finisher, it looked impressive, I like it but it's not going to work on everybody. I think there is work to be done there.
> 
> Overall his match with Hawkins was good though. I hope he can do something in the WWE. I've been behind him for quite sometime.
> 
> EDIT : Checking out his little segment with Cesaro. He of course, sounds pretty good. The match was alright as well.


How hard is it to hit a tornado DDT on the majority of the roster? It shouldn't be a problem in the slightest.


----------



## 123bigdave

Holy shít DAT mask on Bray Wyatt (broken nose) against Corey Graves makes him even more intimidating!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KYSeahawks

Have checked this thread for the last couple of weeks and feel like I'm missing out where do you watch NXT saw the Zayn matches and immediately interested with a feud between Cesaro and Zayn. I know I have one more random question who is this Bray Wyatt guy like what is his shtick and is one of the guys I see with him Brodie Lee. OK have found a place to watch it is there any recent episodes I need to check out.


----------



## Wcthesecret

KYSeahawks said:


> Have checked this thread for the last couple of weeks and feel like I'm missing out where do you watch NXT saw the Zayn matches and immediately interested with a feud between Cesaro and Zayn. I know I have one more random question who is this Bray Wyatt guy like what is his shtick and is one of the guys I see with him Brodie Lee.


...yes


----------



## PunkShoot

EMMA is hilarious in her promo


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Emma's seggment was awful. She can't act for shit


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I'm a complete Emma mark now.

Fun character, hilarious dance, fantastic finisher, and just in case you didn't know, yes she can wrestle.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Solid NXT this week. I liked the debut of D-Squared (terrible name though they gotta come up with something better). Wyatt Family tag match was cool too, I love Harper with the "yeah yeah yeah yeah" bit, that could really catch on lol. At first too I thought Rowan was boring in the ring because all he does is real basic stuff but I'm finally starting to catch on that is part of the gimmick.

The Big E/Bateman match was useless. I like Big E but I am looking forward to the day he is no longer champ, I miss the days of Rollins and good entertaining title matches on the reg.

The battle royal was entertaining, where was Leo Kruger though? I liked how Ryan blew through everyone then Neville got him, I liked Graves and Ohno getting eliminated by Wyatt to further their feud. I don't really like that spinning knee strike from Ohno though, please bring back the KO elbow, that was the good shit. I really wanted Neville to win but I'm OK with Bo winning as long as they go full on with his heel turn...I wish he had cheated or done something sneaky or questionable to win, but we'll see where this goes.


----------



## MikestarManiac3

The new team that debued looked solid, and could lead to some fun antics with Lefort. Mason ryan domination much haha. Neville vs Big E would of been a great 'david vs goliath match' but I guess aslong as they change Dallas's character, it can't be too bad.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Lefort looks like the perfect manager, but not sure about the team itself. They look really bland.

Overall, pretty good NXT. It would have probably benefited if they scrapped Big E's mattch and had a longer battle royal. Big E coming out at the end for a stare down would have been better imo.


----------



## truk83

Damn shame Bo botched the set up move before Wyatt's finisher. How awful he is.:clap


----------



## NikkiSixx

Dat #emmalution. Queen of my heart.


----------



## RiverFenix

I thought the show pretty much sucked this week. We had the Wyatt Family squash of two debuting developmentals. Tyler did most of the ring work, then Sawyer came in and got stiffed on a big boot, a big splash and the discus lariat. Harper has a huge bald spot forming - while it works well enough for his gimmick/look, he was pigeon-holed by it. Rowan needs to develop some character in the ring, unless he's going for the no charisma, no emotion, robotic big man. Since we didn't get any character from the newbies other than they're amateur wrestlers (which is a terrible direction to go) I'll just rely on the eye test on them - Tyler is going nowhere, Fulton is a bigger dude, and seems to have an old school hardman type look to him. Hard to explain I guess, but the low forehead, wide shoulders makes him look like he could play a mob enforcer in old black and white movies. Or maybe a pit boss at a shady casino. Or bouncer at a dive strip club. 

Maddox and Tom Phillips were absolutely HORRID on commentary all night. No chemistry, don't listen to each other. Maddox is so bloody forced in his delivery, and simply isn't a story/anecdote teller - you need to be a veteran type to do that. Phillips is bland as always. Their attempts to fake excitement was like nails on a chalkboard. Excruciating. 

I'm completely OVER Emma. A total one trick pony that is played out already - that will not get over in the wwe to begin with. Match was just there. Nothing more worth writing about. 

D-Squared is a RIDICULOUSLY BAD team name, gladly from their twitterings that has gone by the wayside and they're The Roughnecks now, which is better. Still not near ready for prime time, they're in their infancy with the gimmick and will need awhile yet to work out all the kinks. First of all Dylan needs to lose the BBQ sauce prop. Make him more a cowboy, have him wear a cowboy hat and chaps. Have Dawson more a red neck trailer park type - have him with the cheese greater baseball cap, the cut off jorts look. And rather than him being a bouncer, make him retail security (aka mall cop), or trailer park security - more power trippy without merit and give something fans can get on him about. It would better explain the flashlight as his prop of choice. Also the story background as to why Lefort is with the two good ol' boys lacks imagination. If LeFort is the wealthy high life Frenchman, have it that he boarded a plane for Paris thinking he was going to Paris, France but ended up in Paris, Texas and while waiting at the dive bar for a flight back home his mouth got him into some trouble, but Dylan and Dawson came to his aid and now he's managing them. Or something like that. 

We've seen Carter before, and I'll say it again - Vader shouldn't be having girlfriend stealing sons. Either have a monster son, or don't mention the family connection. Travern looked like an indie jobber - and was rightfully fired. Take your spot seriously and try to get into better shape and get some decent gear is not too much to ask. 

I did like the Roughnecks finisher - the sitdown double axhandle to the face is different. 

Couldn't care less about Langston vs Bateman - skipped it. 

Langston added to commentary made the bad booth exponentially worse. 

Battle Royale was a lot of greenbacks who didn't know what to do in it. Bo wins. Meh.


----------



## rockdig1228

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I thought the show pretty much sucked this week. We had the Wyatt Family squash of two debuting developmentals. Tyler did most of the ring work, then Sawyer came in and got stiffed on a big boot, a big splash and the discus lariat. Harper has a huge bald spot forming - while it works well enough for his gimmick/look, he was pigeon-holed by it. Rowan needs to develop some character in the ring, unless he's going for the no charisma, no emotion, robotic big man. Since we didn't get any character from the newbies other than they're amateur wrestlers (which is a terrible direction to go) I'll just rely on the eye test on them - Tyler is going nowhere, Fulton is a bigger dude, and seems to have an old school hardman type look to him. Hard to explain I guess, but the low forehead, wide shoulders makes him look like he could play a mob enforcer in old black and white movies. Or maybe a pit boss at a shady casino. Or bouncer at a dive strip club.


I agree on the fact that it was a lackluster show, but it's nice that we're starting to see a few new faces here & there. The new guys here (Tyler & Fulton) didn't really show much, but I think that was the point too. Like you said, Travis Tyler's look is pretty generic at the moment but as long as he's jobbing that's not too big of a deal. The best thing about NXT is that even if you need to repackage someone, all you have to do is give them the video package treatment. I could see Fulton as an enforcer type at some point... I think he'd be better off ditching the trunks though & go for more of a Diesel-esque attire.

In regards to the Wyatt Family, Harper's look did pigeon-hole him into that type of gimmick but I'm glad he got put with Wyatt. It'll help him in the long run & if he wants to change his look down the road he can always buzz his head or something. When it comes to Rowan, I always thought that his role was to be the mindless big man who isn't really a 'wrestler,' more like a guy they found off the street. He could use a shot of personality when he beats people up though.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Maddox and Tom Phillips were absolutely HORRID on commentary all night. No chemistry, don't listen to each other. Maddox is so bloody forced in his delivery, and simply isn't a story/anecdote teller - you need to be a veteran type to do that. Phillips is bland as always. Their attempts to fake excitement was like nails on a chalkboard. Excruciating.


Yeah, the two of them definitely do not gel. I've never been a fan of Phillips in the booth since and he hasn't seemed to improve that much (unlike Dawson, who has become much better since his rough start). I usually don't mind Maddox though, but he's much better when he doesn't have to carry any of the conversation. When he has the chance to insert silly one-liners, he's very entertaining IMO. He'd be better off as the third man in a commentary team. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm completely OVER Emma. A total one trick pony that is played out already - that will not get over in the wwe to begin with. Match was just there. Nothing more worth writing about.


I disagree about Emma - yes, it's one dimensional but it's a way to get a reaction from the crowd. I think it would play out just fine on WWE TV. Her opponents underestimate her because she's a goof, but then once she gets in the ring she knows what she's doing. The match itself... it was pretty meh, but it was pretty short as well. Didn't think it was bad though & I'm still shocked that Audrey Marie was released - she's not any worse than some of the people they've put on TV before at least.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> D-Squared is a RIDICULOUSLY BAD team name, gladly from their twitterings that has gone by the wayside and they're The Roughnecks now, which is better. Still not near ready for prime time, they're in their infancy with the gimmick and will need awhile yet to work out all the kinks. First of all Dylan needs to lose the BBQ sauce prop. Make him more a cowboy, have him wear a cowboy hat and chaps. Have Dawson more a red neck trailer park type - have him with the cheese greater baseball cap, the cut off jorts look. And rather than him being a bouncer, make him retail security (aka mall cop), or trailer park security - more power trippy without merit and give something fans can get on him about. It would better explain the flashlight as his prop of choice. Also the story background as to why Lefort is with the two good ol' boys lacks imagination. If LeFort is the wealthy high life Frenchman, have it that he boarded a plane for Paris thinking he was going to Paris, France but ended up in Paris, Texas and while waiting at the dive bar for a flight back home his mouth got him into some trouble, but Dylan and Dawson came to his aid and now he's managing them. Or something like that.
> 
> I did like the Roughnecks finisher - the sitdown double axhandle to the face is different.


The Roughnecks is a solid name for them... hopefully they do a little more to explain the gimmick & I like your idea about why Lefort is managing them. Like you said, they should probably play up the characters in the attire too. Room for improvement, but I liked the initial introduction. Cool finisher too.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> We've seen Carter before, and I'll say it again - Vader shouldn't be having girlfriend stealing sons. Either have a monster son, or don't mention the family connection. Travern looked like an indie jobber - and was rightfully fired. Take your spot seriously and try to get into better shape and get some decent gear is not too much to ask.
> 
> Couldn't care less about Langston vs Bateman - skipped it.
> 
> Langston added to commentary made the bad booth exponentially worse.
> 
> Battle Royale was a lot of greenbacks who didn't know what to do in it. Bo wins. Meh.


Agree with everything else you said here. Carter has had several chances to do things in FCW & NXT, but he's not showed much. He's solid, but hasn't shown anything special at this point.


----------



## Honey Bucket

At the start of their matches, I like the way Harper just forces Rowan into the corner as if to say 'let me handle this'. It's like Harper is the guiding light; the outgoing, jabbering power house while Rowan is the inexperienced, introverted 'little' brother ('little' because...well, he's a rather large chap isn't he). I was hoping they would continue the trend of not trusting one another after Bray made them fight a few weeks back, but they know they have to co-exist for the sake of the family.


----------



## truk83

Nothing against Sawyer, or Tyler. I think both have upside. Tyler has charisma, and can actually wrestle well in the ring. Sawyer has the pedigree to be a consistent worker. I was surprised at the regular look that they gave Sawyer. Tyler's look is awful, orange, and blue was it? Fulton has really good size. Having them squashed just doesn't make any sense to me. You want your stars to look like they can hang with anyone. Fulton isn't a small person by any means, and he was able to get zero offense in.

Honestly, I expect a guy like Sawyer Fulton to grow, and mature on NXT. I expect to see him become one of the more dominant stars the show has, and in two years ready for the main roster. His character shouldn't need to say much, and he should be somewhat of a bad ass. He reminds me of Scott Norton, and I don't know why. Pairing him with Travis Tyler was a bad move. Two totally different people. If they were going to pair him with anyone it should involve hiring Jim Cornette as his manager. Fulton seems like a person who should be wearing a double singlet attire.

Travis Tyler has the ability to be a mainstay player in the WWE. The kid can move in the ring, and I think right now it's too early to tell. However, I think he could be around longer than we think. Not to mention Travis has good size as well. He isn't a small man either. In comparison to Sawyer Fulton he is, but he isn't some "vanilla midget". Fulton should have been given vignettes showing him working out, or a background story on who he is, and where he came from. The same can be said for Travis Tyler. Give them something to work with. Sawyer "The Destroyer" Fulton, and "Red Hot" Travis Tyler. I know it sounds corny, but it's just to get them noticed in NXT.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-nxt-5292013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: This was a good episode of NXT. Emma was the highlight here and this episode was fairly significant as it had some of the last appearances of different wrestlers. Sylvester Lefort looked like a star and I'm looking forward to next week's show.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Interceptor88

It's funny how the guys I found more interesting this NXT were Travern and Sylvester, and one was fired and the other is a manager. 

No Leo Kruger, no Corey Graves, no Ascension... pretty weak show this week. At least I understand it is a development show so it's ok if they try to debut new people despite them being... kinda bland. 

It's funny how the NXT Women's Championship looks way better than that horrible Barbie of Swan Lake belt from the main roster.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Looking forward to stupid, arrogant and chicken shit heel Bo Dallas if they go with it he will play the role brilliantly I may actually start to like him.


----------



## Daiko

Luke Harper :mark:
Steph :mark:
Audrey :mark:
Emma and the Bubbles :mark:
Renee <3 :mark::mark::mark:

Oh hey look, it's Beer Mo.. Oh,, Nope, it's Cough Syrup Man and his trusty sidekicks Weird Black Dildo Boy and The Persian Pimp. Hmm.. Apparently Cough Syrup man is chugging BBQ Sauce. I like him. He's unorthodox. 

Didn't need the Raw Recap.. They can fuck right off with those.

Has Graves changed his Intro music?? I liked it. 

Mason fucking Ryan :mark::mark: Tossing bitches about like they're nothing!

7..8..9.. GO ON SON!! 10! 11.. Somebody call their momma's, he's on f.. Never mind.. 

Ziggler Pr.. Never mind.. 

Wyatt / O'Brian Stand-Off!! Ascension vs Wyatt Family roots being set?? :mark::mark:

Bo getting butchered in the corner :mark:

The Boo / Cheer at the Bo / Neville punch fest :lol 

Red Arrow? I thought the CSSP was called British Airways.. 

#NoMoreBo

2 sightings of Miss Young (<3), BBQ Sauce Man and Friends, Mason Ryan fucking shit up and Wyatt / O'Brian faceoff.. 10/10
bowinslol -2.5/10

Overall - 7.5/10 Really only about 5-6/10.. NXT used Filler! It was Super Effective!


----------



## x78

I didn't really enjoy the show this week for a couple of reasons. The first was the commentary - Tom Phillips has a good voice but is absolutely terrible in every other aspect and should be kept off commentary. At some stages it seemed like he was literally making things up as he was going along. I don't know why they hired him. Maddox is fun but isn't really a commentator, and pairing him with a complete novice like Phillips was a disaster. 

Second, pretty much the entire show was filler since all the main guys were involved in the battle royale. This would have been fine, except the battle royale was ridiculously short. They should have extended it by 10-15 minutes and cut the Big E and Wyatt Family matches, which accomplished nothing and were pretty much a waste of time.

The new tag-team have a lot of work to do but showed some potential, and Lefort looks like a lot of fun. 'D-squared' is a horrible name and hopefully no reference will be made to that again.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bo Dallas people.

Nailed it. 

Fun episode per usual.


----------



## CruelAngel77

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm completely OVER Emma. A total one trick pony that is played out already - that will not get over in the wwe to begin with. Match was just there. Nothing more worth writing about.


I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of the crowd freaking out over Emma.


----------



## Obfuscation

Didn't realize if someone was over that automatically means they're worth seeing.

Big E. Langston must be the greatest guy ever then.


----------



## Daiko

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm completely OVER Emma. A total one trick pony that is played out already -* that will not get over in the wwe to begin with*. Match was just there. Nothing more worth writing about.


Bullshit.

Bryan got insanely over shouting Yes/No and had In-Ring Talent to keep them entertained.
Ryback got over by shouting Feed Me More constantly. Not the most talented In-Ring competitor, but he got the crowd behind him. 
Big E and the 5 count is another example..

Emma can get over with her 'dance'. She's talented in the ring and has most of the NXT Fans dancing away. Why? Because it's simple, it's infectious and it's something the fans/kids can join in doing and have a good laugh in the process. She'll never get over with the Smarks, but the kids (and even some of the adults, judging by NXT) will love her and they're what the 'E is aimed at these days.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I'm not going to deny that she can't get over in the E with that gimmick. If anything, I think she may have a good chance to actually get fans on the main shows to interact with Divas matches. As we all know, that never happens. So simply having the potential is worth kudos.

I don't have to be a fan to realize the simple nature of the beast.


----------



## WG655fury

Lefort's team seems interesting kinda reminds me of Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch.


----------



## Obfuscation

^^^Said the same thing.


----------



## RiverFenix

Emma's dance is just like Fandango's music. It wasn't supposed to catch on, but for whatever reason it did. So WWE jumps on it and rams it down the fans throat now and it loses whatever fan love it had. 

She's a bad dancer that thinks she's good, Jillian Hall was a bad singer who thought she was good - same difference. Where is Jillian now? Emma might have a short run in the wwe, maybe that's enough.

As an aside, Garrett Dylan is Kris Kristofferson's kid so get used to him because Vince will make sure he sticks around and has a run on the main roster.


----------



## RiverFenix

x78 said:


> Second, pretty much the entire show was filler since all the main guys were involved in the battle royale. This would have been fine, except the battle royale was ridiculously short. They should have extended it by 10-15 minutes and cut the Big E and Wyatt Family matches, which accomplished nothing and were pretty much a waste of time.


It was short, because about 12 of the 18 had no clue what to do. Basically it looks like they were told to stand in the background and kick and punch until Mason Ryan gets there to eliminate you in this order. 4-5 guys were zoomed in on and had elimination teaser spots planned it seemed, the rest were red shirts.


----------



## Daiko

Rammed it down our throats? Doesn't everyone in NXT write their own promos? Which would mean it is in fact Emma that is 'ramming it down your throat'. Which she isn't...

One caught on because of Drunk Brits (Mainly), the other caught on because, like Yes/No/Si/Fandangoing, it's infectious and a bit of a laugh.

Why on Earth would she have a short run in the WWE? She's actually got her In-Ring ability to fall back on even if the dancing goes to shit, which I doubt will happen soon.


----------



## Obfuscation

I can't think of anything on NXT that is run down anyone's throat.

_*waits for that non-clever person to try and spout off Bo Dallas to me.*_


----------



## Wcthesecret

Obfuscation said:


> I can't think of anything on NXT that is run down anyone's throat.
> 
> _*waits for that non-clever person to try and spout off Bo Dallas to me.*_


Hi.


----------



## Interceptor88

Obfuscation said:


> I can't think of anything on NXT that is run down anyone's throat.
> 
> _*waits for that non-clever person to try and spout off Bo Dallas to me.*_


 But... but... Bo Dallas is running down our thoats . 

Seriously, I hope NXT writers are trolling all of us, and not in the same way WWE bookers have been trolling us the last 7 years with Cena.


----------



## x78

Bo isn't being pushed down people's throats, he's just being pushed, which is enough to be annoying because of how bad he is.


----------



## Mr. I

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Emma's dance is just like Fandango's music. It wasn't supposed to catch on, but for whatever reason it did. So WWE jumps on it and rams it down the fans throat now and it loses whatever fan love it had.
> 
> She's a bad dancer that thinks she's good, Jillian Hall was a bad singer who thought she was good - same difference. Where is Jillian now? Emma might have a short run in the wwe, maybe that's enough.
> 
> As an aside, Garrett Dylan is Kris Kristofferson's kid so get used to him because Vince will make sure he sticks around and has a run on the main roster.


Emma's dance was meant as a heel move, for heat. Instead it made her over. How in god's name is it "shoving it down our throats" to....do the thing that got her over, to the delight of the crowd? 

And really? Comparing Emma to Jillian? Emma is in fact a wrestler, and a good one at that. She'll do fine.


----------



## Obfuscation

How predictable.

Hilarious.


----------



## NikkiSixx

How on Earth did Emma become the most divisive member of the NXT roster? :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c a wacky gimmick can always do that.

Don't think anyone isn't sold on her in-ring work. If they are, well, I just don't understand that.


----------



## Allur

I'm scared. I think Mason Ryan is growing on me.


----------



## Daiko

I'm scared that they're going to push him.. Although, him crushing Bo for 6-7 minutes does make me smile..


----------



## Stanford

I think Emma is fine in the ring. Fairly technically solid for a Diva.



Obfuscation said:


> Didn't realize if someone was over that automatically means they're worth seeing.


Wrestling is infinitely more interesting with an hot crowd. Anyone who can get a reaction like Emma is worth highlighting, even if you're not a fan.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bo Dallas promo for next week being a coy douche please.

I can smell the heat now.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ithil said:


> Emma's dance was meant as a heel move, for heat. Instead it made her over. How in god's name is it "shoving it down our throats" to....do the thing that got her over, to the delight of the crowd?
> 
> And really? Comparing Emma to Jillian? Emma is in fact a wrestler, and a good one at that. She'll do fine.


Shoving it down our throat in that is all she bloody does. It's her entrance fine, but then last week it was in the skit with Audrey Marie, and then this week, it was her entrance, then she asked the music to be started again so she could dance to it in the middle of the ring, then she does it as her taunt during her finisher submission, then she does it to celebrate her win and exit the ringside to the back. That is OVERKILL. 

Jillian Hall is or was a pretty good wrestler herself, coming up through OVW on her own dime back in the day. The comparison is an apt one.


----------



## Mr. I

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Shoving it down our throat in that is all she bloody does. It's her entrance fine, but then last week it was in the skit with Audrey Marie, and then this week, it was her entrance, then she asked the music to be started again so she could dance to it in the middle of the ring, then she does it as her taunt during her finisher submission, then she does it to celebrate her win and exit the ringside to the back. That is OVERKILL.
> 
> Jillian Hall is or was a pretty good wrestler herself, coming up through OVW on her own dime back in the day. The comparison is an apt one.


It's her thing, and it's OVER. The crowd cheer when she does it, why would she not do it?


----------



## Wcthesecret

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Shoving it down our throat in that is all she bloody does. It's her entrance fine, but then last week it was in the skit with Audrey Marie, and then this week, it was her entrance, then she asked the music to be started again so she could dance to it in the middle of the ring, then she does it as her taunt during her finisher submission, then she does it to celebrate her win and exit the ringside to the back. That is OVERKILL.
> 
> Jillian Hall is or was a pretty good wrestler herself, coming up through OVW on her own dime back in the day. The comparison is an apt one.


...but that's smart of her man.


----------



## Paul Rudd

:lol:lol I hate Bo so much, he's a better heel then Cena.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ithil said:


> It's her thing, and it's OVER. The crowd cheer when she does it, why would she not do it?


He's saying that the WWE always rely on quantity over quality. There is a risk of this dancing craze burning out if it's exposed too frequently. Although it could be the opposite and crowds will never tire of it. Nobody knows really.

Personally, I couldn't care less. It's only a silly little dance.

I too am looking forward to more Bo Dallas 'WOOOOAH YEAH!' excitement.

Renee: Congratulations Bo Dallas in your big w-
Bo: Woooooah yeah! NXT baby! It ain't showtime, it's BO TIME! Dream come true!
Renee: That's great Bo, but next you step into the ring with-
Bo: BIG E BABY you're a tough cookie but I will make you crumble! WOO! I respect you though! OH YEAH! NXT BABY! I LOVE SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT! Seeya!


----------



## Obfuscation

:lol

Captures exactly why I'm all for this side of Bo Dallas.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Just caught up on last Wednesday's NXT and I gotta say I am not sure how exciting of a title match it will be might have been more interesting if Mason Ryan won. I mean he basically dominated that entire battle royal.


----------



## Honey Bucket

tigermaskfan23 said:


> Just caught up on last Wednesday's NXT and I gotta say I am not sure how exciting of a title match it will be might have been more interesting if Mason Ryan won. I mean he basically dominated that entire battle royal.


Not entirely sure where the WWE are going with Mason Ryan (personally I couldn't care less about the guy, but that's for another thread) but having him win a battle royal after eliminating half of the combatants would just be pointless. By being eliminated after his short path of destruction, it builds up his character as a guy to be feared, however it still shows that no matter how dominant you can be, every guy has their weakness.

If I was a booker, I'd continue to let him maul his opponents and be the obligatory 'monster' of the NXT roster. Beyond that point I'm not too sure, the guy is a bit of a charisma vacuum to be quite honest and there's only so much you can do with undefeated behemoths like Mason Ryan.


----------



## Bryan D.

Mason Ryan impressed me on the battle royal. I think he's getting better and better as the time passes. They should give him another opportunity sooner or later.


----------



## Obfuscation

He doesn't seem to extend past squash level type status to me. Nothing wrong with it, I suppose. I just wouldn't want him getting a push unless he starts to show something worth while in the nature of his dominate performances over the jobbers. Making that interesting is the first step.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

It makes you wonder should pro wrestlers excel to be juggernauts by body building till there huge? When they are usually just used for squash matches but then again if you have a small build you are the guy getting squashed in squash matches. I mean whats the perfect build for a wrestler where they aren't considered to be the squasher or the squashed?


----------



## The Enforcer

-Bo Dallas seems to be the heir to John Cena's throne. By that I mean you only hear women and kids cheer during his entrance and everyone with dropped testicles can't stand the guy. How in the world is this turd Bray Wyatt's brother?

-Loved the Wyatt Family match. Rowan seems to play his role well enough but Harper is very talented. I couldn't help but laugh at all the 'yeah' stuff because it's a lot funnier when he does it during a match.

-Emma's character is pretty great. It's childish and stupid but that's the sort of thing that catches on with WWE's target audience so kudos to her for finding something that works. She's not a bad worker either but that doesn't really matter if you've got tits.

-I have no interest in the ******* team whatsoever after their first appearance. WWE just doesn't know how to create a pair of good ol' boys without them looking like complete morons.

-Poor Derrick Bateman. He should've gotten called up after his original NXT run ended to team with Danielson for a bit but instead he'll be cashing checks from indy promotions from now on. Hopefully we see him again someday because the USA guy gimmick could be hilarious.

-I enjoyed the battle royal because unlike most of them it wasn't drawn out way too long. Ryan did his part as the monster that cleans house and is upset by a much smaller man, Neville is developing an underdog character the fans can get behind, and Wyatt was as awesome as usual. I loved when O'Brien got in his face and he pretended to back down only to slap the taste of of that giant freak's mouth. Like the rest of you, I'm not thrilled about Dallas winning but at least maybe that means he'll be down in NXT for a lot longer.


----------



## Xenon67430

Sylverster Lefort is the futur ! French guy, i think in the futur, it's the only french to win wwe title ( after Andrée the Giant.


----------



## Daiko

Only a matter of time before we see a Tag Team coming out to this again :mark:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Definitely don't want to see Ryan get a serious push. He hasn't shown off a whole lot, except that he's big. Big E is smaller but he's way stronger. Ryan would make a good heavy for someone I suppose. He needs a Jackson-Kendrick type of role right now.

Ascension with O'Brian and Victor is what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## SOSheamus

Talking so much about Mason Ryan...Whats the deal with Big Zeke lately. If i remember rightly he was injured but surely he's over that by now and able to come back. Both Zeke and Ryan need to improve, but i think them as a tag team with a mouthpiece would be pretty cool to see. Sticking them together in the tag division. Why the hell not. They'd be credible right off the bat just looking at them. 

Matt Striker could do a job with them as mouthpiece.


----------



## THANOS

SOSheamus said:


> Talking so much about Mason Ryan...Whats the deal with Big Zeke lately. If i remember rightly he was injured but surely he's over that by now and able to come back. Both Zeke and Ryan need to improve, but i think them as a tag team with a mouthpiece would be pretty cool to see. Sticking them together in the tag division. Why the hell not. They'd be credible right off the bat just looking at them.
> 
> Matt Striker could do a job with them as mouthpiece.


Agreed. Why not just call them the Goliath Gladiators or something, and hire Jim Mitchell to be their mouthpiece.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

This week's NXT was only OK I thought...the contract signing was disappointing, I saw basically no signs of the Bo heel turn we all so badly want other than him saying he'd do ANYTHING to get that title...maybe they're going for a slow turn and soon enough he'll be heeling it up, but they gotta do something with him.

Ryan and O'Brian squash matches were boring...not really impressed by either guy, give Neville a match or something.

I think I'm liking face Ohno, he'll get to show off in the ring a little more now at least. But that rolling knee attack has got to go. I LOVE the KO elbow and he does it so well, and the cyclone knee is in theory a cool move, but it's just ends up looking kind of silly, and Tom Phillips didn't even know what the fuck it was, he goes "and was that a rolling headbutt by ohno??"

Wyatt Family is so great though, yeahyeahyeahyeah!


----------



## TempestH

I really don't like the way that Alex Riley was made out to look like a chump. I feel that if they were going to introduce Rick Victor as the new Ascension guy, then they should've had him run interference in the match. Maybe have him come out and distract Riley. At least then Riley would look good in defeat. A-Ry is good in his role as a jobber, but should be jobbing to higher profile talents, not developmental guys.


----------



## truk83

THANOS said:


> Agreed. Why not just call them the Goliath Gladiators or something, and hire Jim Mitchell to be their mouthpiece.


I would call them The Titans of Pain, and have them managed by Prince Nana.


----------



## Mr. I

TempestH said:


> I really don't like the way that Alex Riley was made out to look like a chump. I feel that if they were going to introduce Rick Victor as the new Ascension guy, then they should've had him run interference in the match. Maybe have him come out and distract Riley. At least then Riley would look good in defeat. A-Ry is good in his role as a jobber, but should be jobbing to higher profile talents, not developmental guys.


Riley has been enhancement talent for nearly two years, and Conor O Brian is getting a push in NXT. There's absolutely nothing wrong with a clean win by him, especially when he's a monster heel.


----------



## TempestH

Ithil said:


> Riley has been enhancement talent for nearly two years, and Conor O Brian is getting a push in NXT. There's absolutely nothing wrong with a clean win by him, especially when he's a monster heel.


Riley deserves better than he's currently getting. Having him get squashed by an NXT talent makes him look really weak, even if the guy is bigger than him and is supposed to be a "monster".


----------



## Mr. I

TempestH said:


> Riley deserves better than he's currently getting. Having him get squashed by an NXT talent makes him look really weak, even if the guy is bigger than him and is supposed to be a "monster".


Of course he looks really weak. He's enhancement talent. They do not care about keeping enhancement talent looking strong, that's their entire purpose, to make pushed talent look good.


----------



## TempestH

Ithil said:


> Of course he looks really weak. He's enhancement talent. They do not care about keeping enhancement talent looking strong, that's their entire purpose, to make pushed talent look good.


He should only be enhancement talent for upper midcard or higher guys, not for developmental guys.


----------



## Mr. I

TempestH said:


> He should only be enhancement talent for upper midcard or higher guys, not for developmental guys.


Then he wouldn't be enhancement talent. There's no "tiers" for people used as enhancement talent, they are solely there for jobbing to anyone.

You might be looking for the term "jobber to the stars", where they always lose to mid and higher talent, but can win against low card talent. Riley is most certainly not a jobber to the stars. The boat has pretty much sailed on him, anyway.


----------



## TempestH

He deserves to be higher up the card than he currently is. He's way too talented and charismatic to be used the way he is right now. Riley shouldn't be jobbing to NXT guys. IF he has to job to "anyone" it should be "anyone" on the main roster only, not people in the minor leagues.


----------



## RiverFenix

Decent offering this week. Brad Maddox is still nails on the chalkboard grating to my ears. Just doesn't have the voice for commentary AT ALL. 

The less said about the opening match signing segment the better. So let's just skip that and move on. 

The two backstage interview segments with Graves and Ohno served their purpose. Both speak with stunted speech pattern and it comes off as reciting lines. Also I believe Big E Langston is "The One Man Army". 

Paige vs Tamina was solid. I don't know why Tamina needed to be protected with a roll-up loss though. I guess that's standard Diva booking though - roll-ups for everyone. Paige, for being in a wrestling family, should know that you never headbutt a Samoan. Tamina should have no-sold the initial Paige attempt. NXT Women's matches are a lot more physical/gritty than WWE Diva's matches - and I love that! I didn't like the bit between the Superkick and the Superfly Splash attempt - Tamina went for a hair drag to put Paige in proper place for the splash, but Paige had to help the spot too much and it look like she was waking up from the kick only to lay prone again. Tamina should have just pulled an arm and leg to drag her into place OR Paige should have landed in place after the kick. But this is picking nits. 

I loved the selling this week - the big men actually sell really well. Maybe because they`re fighting other bigs for the most part this week but it was something that sort of jumped out at me. 

Ryan vs Cassasy wasn't even that bad for the time that was given and who was in the ring. It seems like Ryan will be the new big man push with Big E being phased out as he's full time on the wwe roster. Not buying Ryan's fake intensity though - just doesn't come off as natural. With Oliver Grey on the shelf for three more months yet, I'd pair Neville with Ryan in a permanent tag team, very British Bulldogs-esque, and probably could be called up to the main roster as a face team to help flesh out and establish the tag scene there. If Enzo and Colin are going to be paired, have them attack Ryan next week and beat him down, and then Neville makes the save and presto - a tag feud to help establish both teams. 

The short Zayn/Cesaro backstage segment might have been the best part of the show for me. Zayn and Renee have great on-screen chemistry and their interaction comes off as really natural. 

My grade school French lessons pays off finally "Close your mouth. Listen my friend and listen well" "I'm listening" 

"All I wanna know is where'd you get that sweet, sweet manpurse?" I don't know the character of Zayn, but he's sort of like face Christian. Who knew Sami Zayn would be a natural on the mic. 

I never got the love for Alex Riley here, so I'm not in the least bit perturbed about his squash by Conor. I think he should be changing his look when off wwe programming, to maybe offer something different, and if the wwe wanted him back to his old look it would be easy enough. I'm basically talking about his hair cut - I think he should grow a shaggy WCW Benoit-esque longish mullet. 

I noticed Conor came out to the old Ascension music this week. It's a good enough theme, especially if he's heading back into the tag ranks with Rick Victor (who was absent this week, which seems like a mistake if they want to establish them together). I do hope that somebody else from the roster gets the music Conor is giving up as it had a great epic feel to it - 





I like the take over "deathroll" spot that Conor does and seems like it could becom a signature spot for him. I hate the flapjack though, so am glad it's used as a set-up now (I still hate it but not as much) though am surprised the big hoss gets a submission finisher - which I like because it's different. This was the worst match of the night, nothing offensive, but rather clunky. 

Bray has used that "I'm not afraid of snakes, I'm not afraid of fire, I'm afraid of me..." opening bit before. I liked this match, Rowan sells really well for a man his size, he's still lacking a presence though given his size. I mean the man is huge, and yet he almost seems to disappear when he's in the ring. Ohno and Graves make better faces - much better faces. Ohno is freed up to sell better to play the face-in-peril, and he is sitting on flashier moves yet. Graves broke out the rolling plancha I didn't expect nor have seen from him in all of his NXT run. He needs more risk taker moves like this to fit his Devil may care persona. I would have had a bit more time in between that plancha and the finish though, as the finish so quickly after undersold the Graves on Wyatt spot.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bo Dallas looked like a temp worker arriving on his first day at the office.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

O'Brian's new finish looks awesome.
Hate Ohno's rolling knee - looks messy.
I can see Harper being a big star if/when the family splits up
Brad Maddox (who I usually quite like) was awful


----------



## truk83

Good to know Riley is still botching, and missing spots. Fire the man already. Harper is a great ring worker, and I to think he has a bright future ahead of him. To hell with El Generico, Sami Zayn is amazing, and his role on the mic was damn perfect. Get him on the main roster sooner than later, please.


----------



## Honey Bucket

truk83 said:


> Good to know Riley is still botching, and missing spots. Fire the man already. Harper is a great ring worker, and I to think he has a bright future ahead of him. To hell with El Generico, Sami Zayn is amazing, and his role on the mic was damn perfect. Get him on the main roster sooner than later, please.


I agree about Sami Zayn. The WWE is missing believable and actual LIKEABLE babyfaces immensely, and he'd be a welcome addition. 

Harper just gets better every week, and by better, I mean the way he shows off his character traits. He's always been a beast but he's got his gimmick nailed down to a tee. Rowan is also improving as the weeks go by. Everyone put on a great performance in the main event.


----------



## geraldinhio

Quick thoughts

-I haven't seen much of Bo Dallas but for some odd reason that I can't put my finger on I simply despise him. 
-I really digged Grave's promo, really becoming a fan. 
-Page is hot as hell, and super talented. The best British woman export ever. Nice little match too.
-Ryan vs Cassasy -Blah. Didn't even know Ryan was still employed being honest. 
-Zayn/Cesaro rematch. :mark: Why this isn't on the main roster I don't know. Zayn is great on the mic and his character seems to be interesting. Shows subtle hints of a heel while coming across as a super babyface, as weird as that sounds. 
-Skipped the Reily match being honest.
-Nice little tag main event with some nice workovers by the heels and good fiery comebacks from the faces. Grave's twisting plancha looked great. Luke Harper is going to be huge on the main roster. Finish of the match was a little flat and Harper's clothesline looked very anti climatic on Ohno. Enjoyed it though.

Ok show.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-nxt-652013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Big E and Zayn were the highlights, but this show was boring overall and didn't have any good matches.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Did they cut the Rick Victor segment out? Why did they do that?


----------



## HiddenViolence

The show was pretty subpar for the most part. The only redeeming segment was the main event.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> The show was pretty subpar for the most part. The only redeeming segment was the main event.


Yeah I agree with this. I enjoyed the opening segment and I thought Big E's promo was good. The Paige/Tamina match was nothing and I don't get why they decided to protect Tamina and make Paige look like such an underdog. She should be booked stronger I think.

Luke Harper is an awesome wrestler. He moves so well and fluidly for such a big guy and he's got that character down. Rowan is improving but still miles away from Harper. Curious to see how his career works out as I think he could reach big singles success if handled properly.


----------



## x78

I know it's been done to death on here but Bo Dallas must literally be one of the least charismatic people to ever set foot in a wrestling ring. His promo was atrocious, he was corpsing all the way through, struggling to keep his concentration and delivering his lines in such an unimpactful way that it was just embarrassing to watch. And as someone else said, he looked like an office temp. How this guy is even featured on TV, let alone at the top of the card is beyond me. Enzo Amore showed more character and charisma in 30 seconds than Bo has in his entire career, and the sad thing is that Bo doesn't seem to be improving at all, if anything he's getting worse.

They also need to do something about Mason Ryan, it's only been a couple of weeks but his current character simply isn't going to work. We've already had 'intense powerhouse' faces in Ryback and Big E and they do it a hell of a lot better than Ryan, who's ring work is generally unimpressive and gives no reason for fans to get excited. Why they chose him to put him over Cassady so convincingly is a mystery since Colin also has an impressive physique, and the added bonus of actually having some personality. If they are going to persist with Ryan then he needs to be repackaged, he might make a good heel for underdogs to overcome based on his physique alone but in this face role he's a waste of time.

Positives were a good Big E promo, much improved performance by Tom Phillips on commentary and the main event was great. Graves was the star of this episode by far, I loved his new in-ring style and he's now a complete package IMO. The other guys all played their roles well too, Ohno seems to be much more natural as a face, Harper was awesome as usual and it was probably the best performance to date from Rowan as well.

O'Brien coming out to the old theme reminded me of how great Ascension used to be. What a shame Cameron was released.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

It bugs the hell out of me when WWE randomly makes title matches. There's no reason Graves and Ohno deserved it kayfabe wise. The match should have been a non-title match. If they won, then a rematch for the titles would have made a little more sense.


----------



## Daiko

Bo's lost his smile Big E. (Except for his entrance, but we'll ignore that)

Awful opening part. Could no longer give a shit about the title match and neither Dallas nor Big E shined.

Renee :mark::mark::mark:

I'm becoming more and more of a Graves mark every week.

No. No. No. No. No. Brodus, I know this is nothing more than an advertisement, but no. Go away.

I don't know where you are, I don't know why you're not here, but for the love of gawd come back Regal. 

Tamin-eh. :markaige:mark:

Double Renee









Solid plan there Kassius. Solid plan.

Is this a Face turn for both Ohno and Graves or is it a Heel / Heel type deal. 

It was amusing to see Mr. Ryan go through people in the Battle Royal, but why the fuck are they still pushing him? Seriously.. He can't talk, he can barely wrestle, yet he's the go to guy when they want a quick match. Just stahp..

Holy shit Cassady's tall. 

And if you're very quiet you may see that in their vegetative state, this crowd couldn't really give a shit about the specimen on show. 

Triple Renee









Renee and Sami (I cba getting more GIFS, but you get the point.)

Oh shit, Cesaro's here now. I'm liking this NXT from the backstage point of view. In-Ring, it's been pish.

Stop with the funny speaky, you're in 'Murica! Speak 'Murican. (Am I doing it right Americans?)

Renee looks so small in between those two.. It's amusing and adorable at the same time. 

Don't fuck with a man's man-purse Sami. Don't even go there sister.







(Am I doing it right strong independant black women who don't need no man?)

Bah gawd King, Scott Armstrong coming in for the Cesaro Save!

A-Ry's theme appearance :mark: 

Why did A-Ry channel his inner Kofi Kingston for his entrance? 

That's right Alex, hug that m.. Now what the fuck are you doing?

Conor!! :mark: Music :mark::mark: Rick Victor appearance again plz. ktnks

Brad :lol :lol

Why has Conor gone into statue mode? I'm confused.. Never mind, he's back now.. 

That Submission.. Ouch!

The fuck is this? The fuck. Is. This? Where's ma Rick Victor appearance? 

Oh mah gawd it's Wyatt Time!

Did Rowan just lick the title? What an odd man.. 

Graves is on fire.

So.. Paige is no longer an Anti-Diva.. But she's the exact opposite of a Diva at the same time. K.

Oh Wyatt you cheeky little scamp. (There's no Regal, so I gotta English up this NXT mmkay?) 

Air Graves! Looked like a painful landing though..

Decent NXT at best. Uninspiring Opening, a Mason Ryan appearance and no Rick Victor. On the upside, lots o' Renee and a quality Main Event. 

Looking forward to Zayn / Cesaro next week, but I just can't summon up the energy to give two shits about the Title match..


----------



## TheFightingFowl

I though Big E was very confident in the opening segment, looked far more comfortable than Bo


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I marked for Sami's Operation Ivy shirt. I liked Ohno's shirt as well!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

NOAH, and Misawa. RIP Misawa


----------



## Interceptor88

Wow, Bo Dallas is one of the worst talkers I've ever seen. So incredibly forced and uncharismatic...


----------



## Wcthesecret

Daiko said:


> Bo's lost his smile Big E. (Except for his entrance, but we'll ignore that)
> 
> Awful opening part. Could no longer give a shit about the title match and neither Dallas nor Big E shined.
> 
> Renee :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I'm becoming more and more of a Graves mark every week.
> 
> No. No. No. No. No. Brodus, I know this is nothing more than an advertisement, but no. Go away.
> 
> I don't know where you are, I don't know why you're not here, but for the love of gawd come back Regal.
> 
> Tamin-eh. :markaige:mark:
> 
> Double Renee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid plan there Kassius. Solid plan.
> 
> Is this a Face turn for both Ohno and Graves or is it a Heel / Heel type deal.
> 
> It was amusing to see Mr. Ryan go through people in the Battle Royal, but why the fuck are they still pushing him? Seriously.. He can't talk, he can barely wrestle, yet he's the go to guy when they want a quick match. Just stahp..
> 
> Holy shit Cassady's tall.
> 
> And if you're very quiet you may see that in their vegetative state, this crowd couldn't really give a shit about the specimen on show.
> 
> Triple Renee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renee and Sami (I cba getting more GIFS, but you get the point.)
> 
> Oh shit, Cesaro's here now. I'm liking this NXT from the backstage point of view. In-Ring, it's been pish.
> 
> Stop with the funny speaky, you're in 'Murica! Speak 'Murican. (Am I doing it right Americans?)
> 
> Renee looks so small in between those two.. It's amusing and adorable at the same time.
> 
> Don't fuck with a man's man-purse Sami. Don't even go there sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Am I doing it right strong independant black women who don't need no man?)
> 
> Bah gawd King, Scott Armstrong coming in for the Cesaro Save!
> 
> A-Ry's theme appearance :mark:
> 
> Why did A-Ry channel his inner Kofi Kingston for his entrance?
> 
> That's right Alex, hug that m.. Now what the fuck are you doing?
> 
> Conor!! :mark: Music :mark::mark: Rick Victor appearance again plz. ktnks
> 
> Brad :lol :lol
> 
> Why has Conor gone into statue mode? I'm confused.. Never mind, he's back now..
> 
> That Submission.. Ouch!
> 
> The fuck is this? The fuck. Is. This? Where's ma Rick Victor appearance?
> 
> Oh mah gawd it's Wyatt Time!
> 
> Did Rowan just lick the title? What an odd man..
> 
> Graves is on fire.
> 
> So.. Paige is no longer an Anti-Diva.. But she's the exact opposite of a Diva at the same time. K.
> 
> Oh Wyatt you cheeky little scamp. (There's no Regal, so I gotta English up this NXT mmkay?)
> 
> Air Graves! Looked like a painful landing though..
> 
> Decent NXT at best. Uninspiring Opening, a Mason Ryan appearance and no Rick Victor. On the upside, lots o' Renee and a quality Main Event.
> 
> Looking forward to Zayn / Cesaro next week, but I just can't summon up the energy to give two shits about the Title match..


BAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!! Right, like a strong independent woman actually does exist. That'll be the day.


----------



## TheUMBRAE

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Did they cut the Rick Victor segment out? Why did they do that?


I watched NXT on Hulu and they did not cut out Rick Victor. After Conor beat Riley he and Victor possed at the ramp.


----------



## Daiko

So, because I downloaded NXT, I missed an Ascension pose and instead got some bullshit WWE Schedule Advertisement. 

http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## TheUMBRAE

Daiko said:


> So, because I downloaded NXT, I missed an Ascension pose and instead got some bullshit WWE Schedule Advertisement.
> 
> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


Tends to happen a lot. I have been watching it on Hulu since it started airing there and from what I have read they tend to cut out stuff in the TV version or the versions that people download or stream.


----------



## SOSheamus

Anyway of seeing the Ascension pose other than Hulu. Downloaded NXT and watched it on Sky and the pose on the stage was cut from both?


----------



## jhbboy198917

Does anyone remember Mike Dalton well apparently he is now going by the name Tyler Breeze
https://twitter.com/lindseyhxx/status/342787324003885056/photo/1


----------



## RiverFenix

^What does that mean for Travis Tyler?


----------



## jhbboy198917

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^What does that mean for Travis Tyler?


It probably means that he will be getting a name change


----------



## RiverFenix

Downloading NXT missed out not only on the Rick Victor appearance, but also it seems a Leo Kruger video package. From pwinsider nxt write-up - 



> *Leo Krueger - His promo showcasing him as this year "Kraven the Hunter" type personality has me interested in seeing what they have in store for him. He didn't impress me when he was working the main roster house shows last year, but he also didn't get the chance to showcase any personality in that setting either.


----------



## Daiko

Fuck sake, two guys that I'm really enjoying were both cut from the download and TV Episode.. Irritating as I can't go on Hulu as I'm not living in the US. Fucknuggets, the whole lot of 'em!


----------



## CruelAngel77

Main event was pretty sweet. I'm really liking Corey Graves more faster risk-taking style that I guess he saves for being a face. He and Kassius make a great team. #yeahyeahyeah

For those that care watch the match again. Ohno did a rolling headbutt, not a rolling knee. The commentator not named Brad Maddox was actually correct when he called it. Kassius Ohno, Master of the Rolling Strike Attacks!

I'm like Sami Zayn, this character playing is really intriguing. I feel like he could hit on my girlfriend right in front of me and I would be okies with it. I'd probably buy him a beer just for wearing the Operation Ivy shirt.

"Where'd you get that sweet man purse Cesaro?"
"What did you say? Say it again!"
"I ASKED where'd chuuuu..."
*very european BITCH SLAP, scuffle to pull apart*
Felt like I was watching The Bad Girl's Club for a minute thur........It was a pretty sweet man purse though.

"You're a geek Bo Dallas!"

I'm out!


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## hadoboy

NXT must be edited very weirdly for other places, because in Australia we got the Ascension pose and I remember a few weeks back people were saying that the Summer/Natalya backstage segment was cut, but in Australia is was shown. Weird.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Daiko said:


> Bo's lost his smile Big E. (Except for his entrance, but we'll ignore that)
> 
> Awful opening part. Could no longer give a shit about the title match and neither Dallas nor Big E shined.
> 
> Renee :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I'm becoming more and more of a Graves mark every week.
> 
> No. No. No. No. No. Brodus, I know this is nothing more than an advertisement, but no. Go away.
> 
> I don't know where you are, I don't know why you're not here, but for the love of gawd come back Regal.
> 
> Tamin-eh. :markaige:mark:
> 
> Double Renee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid plan there Kassius. Solid plan.
> 
> Is this a Face turn for both Ohno and Graves or is it a Heel / Heel type deal.
> 
> It was amusing to see Mr. Ryan go through people in the Battle Royal, but why the fuck are they still pushing him? Seriously.. He can't talk, he can barely wrestle, yet he's the go to guy when they want a quick match. Just stahp..
> 
> Holy shit Cassady's tall.
> 
> And if you're very quiet you may see that in their vegetative state, this crowd couldn't really give a shit about the specimen on show.
> 
> Triple Renee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renee and Sami (I cba getting more GIFS, but you get the point.)
> 
> Oh shit, Cesaro's here now. I'm liking this NXT from the backstage point of view. In-Ring, it's been pish.
> 
> Stop with the funny speaky, you're in 'Murica! Speak 'Murican. (Am I doing it right Americans?)
> 
> Renee looks so small in between those two.. It's amusing and adorable at the same time.
> 
> Don't fuck with a man's man-purse Sami. Don't even go there sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Am I doing it right strong independant black women who don't need no man?)
> 
> Bah gawd King, Scott Armstrong coming in for the Cesaro Save!
> 
> A-Ry's theme appearance :mark:
> 
> Why did A-Ry channel his inner Kofi Kingston for his entrance?
> 
> That's right Alex, hug that m.. Now what the fuck are you doing?
> 
> Conor!! :mark: Music :mark::mark: Rick Victor appearance again plz. ktnks
> 
> Brad :lol :lol
> 
> Why has Conor gone into statue mode? I'm confused.. Never mind, he's back now..
> 
> That Submission.. Ouch!
> 
> The fuck is this? The fuck. Is. This? Where's ma Rick Victor appearance?
> 
> Oh mah gawd it's Wyatt Time!
> 
> Did Rowan just lick the title? What an odd man..
> 
> Graves is on fire.
> 
> So.. Paige is no longer an Anti-Diva.. But she's the exact opposite of a Diva at the same time. K.
> 
> Oh Wyatt you cheeky little scamp. (There's no Regal, so I gotta English up this NXT mmkay?)
> 
> Air Graves! Looked like a painful landing though..
> 
> Decent NXT at best. Uninspiring Opening, a Mason Ryan appearance and no Rick Victor. On the upside, lots o' Renee and a quality Main Event.
> 
> Looking forward to Zayn / Cesaro next week, but I just can't summon up the energy to give two shits about the Title match..


You know you're going to have to do this every week now, don't you? :lol


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Conor O'Brian has to be one of the ugliest men I've ever laid eyes on. Anytime WWE calls someone not "cosmetically pleasing" I will immediately pull up a picture of that dude. I'll also say that Mason Ryan lost a LOT of muscle mass, he looks so much smaller compared to 2009-2011 and is less awkward in the ring.

Decent NXT this past week, I didn't even know A-Ry still existed lol. I'm" not on the Paige train but she played her role well enough and Snuka for some reason have better NXT matches then WWE matches. I liked how they put over the NXT title but honestly I just can't take Big E Langston seriously he has the mannerisms of a goof, that isn't bad but when you're trying to promote him as someone intimidating it doesn't exactly aid him. Bo Dallas be Bo Dallas. The main event was alright, pretty run of the mill but I don't care much for Graves or Ohno so that probably didn't help but they did their part as did the Beard Brothers.


----------



## Daiko

NikkiSixx said:


> You know you're going to have to do this every week now, don't you? :lol


:lol 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


:mark:







:mark:


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Matt_Yoda said:


> Conor O'Brian has to be one of the ugliest men I've ever laid eyes on. Anytime WWE calls someone not "cosmetically pleasing" I will immediately pull up a picture of that dude.


That's just mean. Apparently he got married to a pretty good looking blonde so he mustn't be that bad.


----------



## Daiko

The Long Con said:


> That's just mean. Apparently he got married to a pretty good looking blonde so he mustn't be that bad.


He did indeed, it was Kristin Eubanks.


----------



## Interceptor88

Well, Swagger and Khali have beautiful wifes and they are horrendous. 

That said, Conor is ugly but at least he is in a villainous way. There are people which ugliness are far worse, just like Big E or Swagger.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro II :mark:

Sorry. No comments on their looks.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Just to clarify I never said being ugly is a bad thing because I like Conor, dude is a machine but his face is tailor made to give people nightmares which makes being a monster heel that much easier for him.

With that said, I am looking forward to Zayn/Cesaro II as well. They've always had stellar chemistry and if anyone can put Zayn in his best light during his debut period it's the Swiss Superman.


----------



## RiverFenix

Daiko said:


> He did indeed, it was Kristin Eubanks.


Krissy Vaine, who had a cup of coffee with the wwe before she and then Roughhouse O'Reilly(Conor'O'Brien) both quit the wwe just after her call-up and days before his ECW call-up to the Heyman booked WWECW.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Obfuscation said:


> Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro II :mark:
> 
> Sorry. No comments on their looks.


I'll comment. They're both babes.


----------



## Daiko

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Krissy Vaine, who had a cup of coffee with the wwe before she and then Roughhouse O'Reilly(Conor'O'Brien) both quit the wwe just after her call-up and days before his ECW call-up to the Heyman booked WWECW.


I knew her name was something like that.. TEW has pretty much erased the old names of some wrestlers from my mind. (PLAZMA for example.. I keep wanting to call him Tyler Reks, but I know that's not right..)


----------



## Wcthesecret

Daiko said:


> I knew her name was something like that.. TEW has pretty much erased the old names of some wrestlers from my mind. (PLAZMA for example.. I keep wanting to call him Tyler Reks, but I know that's not right..)


Plazas trent baretta man.


----------



## Daiko

Trent fucking Baretta! I really wanted to say Sakamoto for a bit, but he's KAZMA... Fuckin' TEW..


----------



## Honey Bucket

I've JUST realised who Conor O'Brien reminds me of. It's Ratigan from Basil The Great Mouse Detective...










It's fucking uncanny.


----------



## Daiko

Dopesick said:


> I've JUST realised who Conor O'Brien reminds me of. It's Ratigan from Basil The Great Mouse Detective...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fucking uncanny.


A fucking Basil reference!! :mark::mark:

A pretty good call on top of that! Fucking uncanny indeed.


----------



## normal situation

Dopesick said:


> I've JUST realised who Conor O'Brien reminds me of. It's Ratigan from Basil The Great Mouse Detective...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fucking uncanny.


It's even funnier when you consider the fact that he had a rat gimmick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOpHPfgqKW4


----------



## Obfuscation

The rat gimmick returns to my mind.

NOOOOOO


----------



## Wcthesecret

Hehehehehehehehe see?


----------



## papercuts_hurt

CruelAngel77 said:


> For those that care watch the match again. Ohno did a rolling headbutt, not a rolling knee. The commentator not named Brad Maddox was actually correct when he called it. Kassius Ohno, Master of the Rolling Strike Attacks!


Apologies to Mr. Tom Phillips (the non-Maddox announcer), you are totally right, it was a rolling headbutt - this rolling strike thing is getting out of control lol! Seriously though, the elbow is dope, the knee and headbutt are kind of hard to read, he should just stick with the elbow and when he gets called up him and Barrett can fight about it. They don't seem to be able to come up with storyline plans for anyone so they should be happy with ones that write themselves.


----------



## Delbusto

Sorry it moves a bit fast.


----------



## PrinceofPunk16

Luke Harpers discus clothesline is vicious as f*ck.


----------



## joeysnotright

Delbusto1 said:


> Sorry it moves a bit fast.


Kassius Ohno posted this on his facebook page.


----------



## Obfuscation

Everything about Luke Harper is vicious. BEAST MODE.

Can't wait for him to get more exposure.


----------



## Daiko

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't you rundown my redundancy that is loving Brodie Lee/Luke Harper.

I beat that dead horse just like how Harper beats down his opponents. CORRELATIONS~!


----------



## Andriy P.

Before knowing the whole family was moving up with Bray I was hoping for him to be called up and later introduce Luke as a Kevin Nash-like enforcer.


----------



## Delbusto

Quick video from O'Brian/Riley.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Obfuscation said:


> Don't you rundown my redundancy that is loving Brodie Lee/Luke Harper.
> 
> I beat that dead horse just like how Harper beats down his opponents. CORRELATIONS~!


I'm pretty sure he was imitating Rowan.


----------



## Daiko

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I'm pretty sure he was imitating Rowan.


He gets it!

Oh, and it was Harper. Not Rowan.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Wait, what? I thought Rowan did that unless you're talking about something completely different lol?


----------



## Genking48

Saying "yeah yeah yeah yeah" pretty sure that was Harper, laughed my ass off when I realized he kept doing that


----------



## RiverFenix

Harper is definitely the yeahyeahyeah guy, but I too thought Rowan was saying it - but then unsure if it was Harper from ringside with Rowan chewing his tongue or talking to himself (more like moving his lips of what he was thinking sorta deal) so it looked like Rowan was doing it.


----------



## Obfuscation

DisturbedOne98 said:


> I'm pretty sure he was imitating Rowan.





Daiko said:


> He gets it!
> 
> Oh, and it was Harper. Not Rowan.


I don't know what is more embarrassing: 

thinking it was a witty back and forth on account of myself always blabbing on about Luke Harper or the fact that I didn't get it was Harper's now signature mannerisms while in a match/at ringside.

D'oh.


----------



## Daiko

Obfuscation said:


> I don't know what is more embarrassing:
> 
> thinking it was a witty back and forth on account of myself always blabbing on about Luke Harper or the fact that I didn't get it was Harper's now signature mannerisms while in a match/at ringside.
> 
> D'oh.


I lost my witty.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I knew this yeahyeahyeahyeah thing would catch on! I have been re-watching old NXT eps from when Harper and Rowan first debuted and while they had most of the pieces in place already at that time, over the last few months they've really improved and added little things (like the yeahyeahyeah) that really put them over the top.


----------



## Daiko

Since people seemed to enjoy my last 'review', I thought I'd do it again.. LOVE ME EVERYONE!!!

Oh great, a recap.. This is going to be soooooo fun to watch. Somebody shoot me now

INTRO TIME BITCHES :mark:

Sami :mark::mark::mark::mark: Music.. Meh.. 

Cesaro :mark::mark: 

*REGAL!!!!!!!* :mark::mark:









Just ring the fucking bell you dick.

Fucking eventually.. 

Stop fecking saying "It's over" Dawson (I think).

That fucking Springboard! :mark: (This shitty download skipping a couple of seconds of this match.)

Some cover there Tony ol' chap. He was punching away.. What next? "Zayn has been knocked out by the dropkick!! Just ignore the running and jumping that he's still doing though!"

STOP SKIPPING YOU SHITTY DOWNLOAD! (Fuck you X-Static.. Not really, I love you long time, please don't ban me <3)

Stop chanting Ole fuckers, Generico's in Mexico! He can't hear you.

Why are Zayn and Cesaro dry humping in the ring? 

Never mind.. Looks like Zayn wants some foreplay first, but Cesaro's not having it and now wants the cameraman instead.. What a nice guy.

Fly young Ginger, be free!

Stop saying 'to end it' too you massive thundercunt!

Why has Cesaro become the Miz all of a sudden? Gotch-Styled Skull Crushing Finale incoming :mark:

All that for a fucking Chin Lock.. 

Holy shit, that move Sin Cara does!! And he didn't even botch it.. 

Regal talking about kicking a horse in the mouth.. Why hasn't this man replaced Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole already?

The Cock Lock is in and boom goes the dynamite. 

The fuck are these two?

The Persian Pimp!! Nope.. He's just french.. Booooo! 

That French Haw Haw Haw :mark::mark:

Cough Syrup Man and his trusty sidekick Black Dildo Boy :mark::mark:

Yes Dildo Boy, those are stairs. Staaaaiiiirs. They're for climbing, not for kicking.

So.. Cough Syrup boy carries a bottle of JR's BBQ Sauce with him.









Huh.. The Jobbers lost, who'd of thunk it.

Bayley looks way too innocent.. I like it. :yum:

Fuck off Fox.

OH MAH GAWD BAYLEY'S FUCKING ADORABLE!!









Alicia. No. That was bad.

The fuck did she just do? Since when could Alicia Fox do much more than Face Turn, Heel Turn.. I'm confused..

That Pop for Alic.. :lol:lol I can't keep this up, why did she hurt ma Bayley? 

Still couldn't give a fuck about this match. Give me 20 minutes of Renee and Bayley talking instead plz.









MOAR TO COME, PRESSED POST BY ACCIDENT!

ARGH, I had a lot posted but I clicked back by accident.. FUCK!

I'll shorten it.

Bo's not ready. The reaction showed that.

There was a Big E Smalls reference in here somewhere.. 

I wished Bo luck cause he'll need it.

RENEE :mark::mark::mark::mark: 


















I posted this for some reason..









AND FUCK YOU BO, KANE'S GOING TO DISNEYWORLD YOU UNORIGINAL THUNDERCUNT.

Overall, ***&1/2 NXT. 

(+) Cesaro & Zayn was a great way to open the episode, Regal was back, Bayley's adorable and there was a Renee sighting just when I had lost all hope.

(-) Alicia Fox won a match that she shouldn't have, Bo won the title and got no reaction and my cat distracted me by meowing which cause me to lose half of what I wrote.. Fuck you kitty.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT 6/13/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-nxt-6132013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: There were two good matches and the main wasn't bad at all. This is definitely an NXT you need to see, but if you hate Bo Dallas, this one ain't for you.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Daiko

Haha, I stole your thing and beat you to it rzombie! I wins the internets!


----------



## TheFightingFowl

man Big E can really go for a big guy
plus i feel less uncomfortable watching him without his arse hanging out
obviously a great match from zayn and cesaro

going to wait and see with bayley's innocent gimmick before i judge it, bit weird though


----------



## RiverFenix

Cesaro vs Zayn is the best match NXT has had. Dare I say it was better than Rollins vs Bryan from Raw this week? I loved everything about it. The start before the bell with Antonio mauling Sami, to the running corner uppercut once the bell was rung, the Cesaro double stomp that looked like he legit stomped on Zayn's face. Zayn's comeback hope spots - that flippy shit sunetflip powerbomb looking thing, the no hands tope, even that bit where he sprung off the bottom rope - leaping backwards over a charging Antonio - so many little things. These two were so good that they made a friggin chin lock look dramatic. Can't overlook Regal's commentary through the whole match either - he's the best in the business. JBL used to be good, but he's been co-opted with Vince yelling in his ear. I dearly hope HHH allows the commentators freedom when he takes over things. Regal was putting over the action in the ring, greatly adding to the drama of the match. I remember Heyman calling matches like Regal does back in the day - how he'd put over the move, the submission and what it was doing. Brilliant stuff from all involved (well except Dawson - but he's hurt I think by the small venue as his excitement sell doesn't match the buzz in the arena due to lack of crowd). Cesaro was brutal and stiff, Zayn was the plucky underdog face with believeable hope spots. 

Regal should be Cesaro's manager in WWE. And have him guest on commentary when Cesaro is in the ring. He's that good at making Cesaro seem legit. 

I was very impressed with Dawson and Garrett tonight as well. Dawson is a little machine - nothing flashy, but gets the job done in the ring. I still think both need to work on their gimmick/characters a bit, but the ring work was solid. I remember thinking they looked like the Andersons, and not a minute later Regal mentioned it. "The Last of the International Playboys" is a brilliant monicker for Sylvester Lafort, I don't know who comes up with these for the talent - Wyatt as the "Eater of Worlds" and "The Angel in the Dirt", Graves as the "Savior of Misbehavior" and the "Patron Saint of Bad Decisions" (my favorite). Not feeling Lafort with these two though - seems like too much of a mishmash of talent/gimmicks. I noticed they didn't have a team name this time around so thankfully D-Squared was dropped. 

Their opponents I can't say much about. For storytelling purposes I think I might have had Tyler eat the pin, without Corbin ever getting tagged in. Regal was telling the story about how they were dominant in cutting the ring in half and isolating Tyler and then when he makes the hot tag, Corbin comes in for a couple strikes before eating the pin. Tyler and Corbin both don't have any character/gimmicks yet, Corbin looks more like a dark brooding type than the air he was giving off before the match, bouncing in place to warm up/hype himself up sorta deal. Just little things like that make a difference. 

My vid download didn't have the Bayley backstage interview that I've read about elsewhere, I'll have to try and track that down. At least Bayley's getting a gimmick. Making her a sickly sweet young face could work if they don't over do it (ie never had a boyfriend wink wink crap)- will already need to be toned down a bit, but to establish what they're going for I can live with Bayley overacting. As she gets more comfortable with the gimmick and tries it out at house shows and such it should get more nuanced. . It's a character NXT needs as she's a great contrast to Paige eventhough both are faces. Hell her gimmick could eventually work in the wwe, as they're lacking the complete babyface Diva character. 

As for the match - I always seem to enjoy NXT womens matches more than anything offered on wwe programming. NXT women are more physical and gritty, but again I have to give Regal credit on commentary and he really is there to put over the women in the ring, and not their looks, but their moves and the overall match. Regal putting over Fox's grip strength, and then how she really cinches in locks "I hate to mention suffer with the ladies, but she really does make them suffer - she knows how to hurt somebody". There might have been some clunky spots near the end as they went to a wide view camera shot at points. 

Seemingly missed a Leo Kruger vignette as well again. 

Really not looking forward to the title match - especially after realizing how much time they're giving the match. Bo is met with complete crowd booing. I hope he says they "Bo-ing" ie they're not saying Booooo! but BO-ooooo!. Langston hitting a leapfrog with seeming ease was impressive. Bo Dallas is a lot of negative things, but damn if he ain't a good seller. As good as he is selling, he;s oppositely bad when on offense. Just bland and unimaginative. His finisher is the drizzling shits. Match wasn't too bad that being said. Could Bo be the unknowing heel character that Cena basically is on wwe programming? Could be interesting.


----------



## RiverFenix

Hell my download lopped off a whole backstage segment according to a pwi recap - 



> We go to footage from the back from earlier today. Corey Graves, Adrian Neville, and Kassius Ohno are in a room together and Corey asks Adrian why he gets a match against Bray Wyatt next week. Adrian asks Corey if he deserves the match more. Kassius says that he has issues with Bray.
> 
> William Regal enters the room and he says that Bray Wyatt has all of them fighting when they should be talking about taking care of the Family. Regal compares the Wyatt Family to the Shield. Regal says that no one can band together to take care of the Shield. He says that Corey knows about The Shield. The Family can be just as dangerous or even more dangerous because Wyatt is a delusional psychopath. Regal suggests that they get together and figure out a way to get rid of the Family or they could be decimating everyone in NXT.
> 
> Adrian says that he has a singles match with Bray Wyatt next week, but he knows that he will be outnumbered. He asks Corey and Kassius to watch his back. Then they can have Bray. He wants to know if they are in or out.
> 
> Corey says that he hates to wait in line, but he is in. Kassius says that he is in too.
> 
> Kassius thanks William for the chat. He says that he will figure out a way to pay Regal back for everything that he has done.
> 
> We go to commercial.


----------



## Daiko

I.. Missed. A.. Regal.. SEGMENT


----------



## x78

That sounds awesome, I wish someone would upload the full versions. It's becoming a joke with the amount of stuff being cut out of the show and I don't understand why it is happening.


----------



## RiverFenix

The feed uploaded seems to from SKY, I wonder if they have more commercial/advert time per hour block than other countries OR it's simply that the wwe Hulu has more time per airing to have extra bits that need to be cut for televised shows.


----------



## dxbender

When is NXT moving to the new arena?


----------



## RDEvans

dxbender said:


> When is NXT moving to the new arena?


Early July I believe. It was supposed to be at the end of June, but it got pushed back


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Random thought, Zayn's new theme is much better than his previous one.


----------



## Rickey

Cesaro vs. Zayn! :mark: Very good.


----------



## Honey Bucket

First match was immense. Nothing more needs to be said really. Zayn needs to be brought up to the main roster NOW. 

Travis Tyler is one of the most generic characters I've EVER seen. Boring name, boring look...fucking hell. Dylan and Dawson remind me a lot of Arn Anderson and Tully Blanchard if they spent a decade in a trailer park.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Bo Dallas as champion is just nauseating. There are plenty of other, more deserving guys on the NXT roster.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Should be a gif of Big E doing that leapfrog. I swear he got more height than most guys who do it, though it's possible I'm being deceived due to his size.


----------



## xdryza

Dallas is gonna crash and burn. Dude does not look like a legitimate champion, he has no mic skills and his ring-work is meh,


----------



## Spaz350

I rather liked Dylan and Dawson's finisher, been a long time since we've seen a legit tag finisher in the wwe.


----------



## Xevoz

In Terms of Wrestling Quality:
NXT>Main Event>=Smackdown>Raw


----------



## CamillePunk

:lmao Bo Dallas again. Why do they keep trying with this guy? He's the worst.


----------



## obby

:lmao BO DALLAS


----------



## x78

Bo's title win got literally the worst reaction I've ever seen for anybody winning a title. The fans turning their back while he was celebrating :lol

They need a strong face contender ASAP though, or I'm worried people will start to lose interest in NXT.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

x78 said:


> Bo's title win got literally the worst reaction I've ever seen for anybody winning a title.* The fans turning their back while he was celebrating :lol*
> 
> They need a strong face contender ASAP though, or I'm worried people will start to lose interest in NXT.


Ha, need to see that. 

But yeah Bo :lol


----------



## truk83

If Bo comes out next week, and tells all the fans to kiss his ass. Possibly, then he may look to draw some credible heat. If he turns heel by this point, and just tells the fans that their views mean nothing it could go somewhere for him. People already hate the man, and he might as well use it to his gain. Telling people they are worthless, lazy, and ugly who already can't stand you will certainly draw their attention. Antagonizing fans who despise your existence is exactly what Bo needs to do. Turning heel will be natural for him. Give it six months, and fans will be on his side.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

truk83 said:


> If Bo comes out next week, and tells all the fans to kiss his ass. Possibly, then he may look to draw some credible heat. If he turns heel by this point, and just tells the fans that their views mean nothing it could go somewhere for him. People already hate the man, and he might as well use it to his gain. Telling people they are worthless, lazy, and ugly who already can't stand you will certainly draw their attention. Antagonizing fans who despise your existence is exactly what Bo needs to do. Turning heel will be natural for him. Give it six months, and fans will be on his side.


Yeah a heel turn is probably best for him right now, since he was booed before and after the match.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10




----------



## Chicago Warrior

Lol^^^

Also the Cesaro vs Zayn match was awesome. They got excellent chemistry and some of it is due to their ROH/indy history. Zayn just needs to work on his gimmick and he could be in WWE tv soon.


----------



## Jamazing

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


>


Did you make that video? :X If so what's that music called?


----------



## normal situation




----------



## Obfuscation

YES!!!

Best edition of NXT ever seen. Zayn vs Cesaro was awesome & Big E. Langston loses his championship. I love life.


----------



## Delbusto

Made a video of the battle royale + championship match


----------



## normal situation

Jamazing said:


> Did you make that video? :X If so what's that music called?


The song is called "Duel of the Fates", from the Star Wars Prequel trilogy.


----------



## Interceptor88

truk83 said:


> If Bo comes out next week, and tells all the fans to kiss his ass. Possibly, then he may look to draw some credible heat. If he turns heel by this point, and just tells the fans that their views mean nothing it could go somewhere for him. People already hate the man, and he might as well use it to his gain. Telling people they are worthless, lazy, and ugly who already can't stand you will certainly draw their attention. Antagonizing fans who despise your existence is exactly what Bo needs to do. Turning heel will be natural for him. Give it six months, and fans will be on his side.


 Thing is, Bo doesn't need bashing the fans to be hated. He can be way more hated as the smiling, bland, John Cena-esque cheesy babyface. 

And of course I do not want fans to be on his side. He's a puta mierda. Terrible talker, mediocre wrestler, shitty name, disgusting look and 0 character. And yes he's pretty young but he has no need to be starring NXT precisely because of that. He has a lot of room to improve so he should be training, not main eventing anything.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bo tells the fans he couldn't have done it without 'em while smiling > turning typical heel and bashing fans.

Bo's beauty is going to be in his smugness. Self-aware or not, it's going to be awesome.


----------



## CruelAngel77

I always wanted a heel to be one part Hulk Hogan during the height of Hulkamania the ultimate babyface of WWF, and one part Terry Bollea the backstage politician, and coward, and narcissistic man who destroyed WCW and is destroying TNA.

If Bo Dallas can mix the creepy smile and forced cheesiness of a over the top babyface, but also act backpedal and kiss ass to avoid opponents and cheat to win matches he could get over quickly. Like Positively Page or early Kurt Angle.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

This week's NXT was not that great. The Cesaro/Zayn match and Alicia Fox's outfit were the only good parts.

Scott Dawson and Garrett Dylan remind of those tag-teams from 2005-2007 that never went anywhere like The Basham Brothers, Gemini, Deuce & Domino, HIghlanders and obviously Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch. Sylvester Lefort looks promising though.

Don't know what to think of Bailey's gimmick. She's quite the worker though so she might not even need a gimmick at all, since there hasn't been a "workrate" type diva in a very long time, maybe ever.

Concerning Bo, I just hope there isn't a rematch and Big E stays away from NXT for a long time. Working with Bo won't do him any good.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

dxbender said:


> When is NXT moving to the new arena?


What new arena?


----------



## Interceptor88

Bayley's gimmick is amazing. She's so fluffy I'm gonna die *_*.

Everybody NEED a gimmick.


----------



## DOPA

Bo should go over the top face, to the point we know that he's trolling the fuck out of everyone and is insincere by it. People already hate him (including me) for his sickly babyface character so if he exaggerates it further then he'll get major major heat.

I loved Cesaro vs Zayn, Really good match. I'm not really sure what Bayley's gimmick is supposed to be tbh. Other than that, don't really care about this weeks episode.

On another note, Emma's stupid and silly dancing gimmick is actually growing on me a little .


----------



## Daiko

The Long Con said:


> What new arena?


They're moving from Tampa to the new WWE training facility place. (Can't remember where it is)


----------



## x78

Crusade said:


> Bo should go over the top face, to the point we know that he's trolling the fuck out of everyone and is insincere by it. People already hate him (including me) for his sickly babyface character so if he exaggerates it further then he'll get major major heat.


The thing is that everyone apart from Bo needs to acknowledge the fact that he's a heel, otherwise people will just get pissed off with NXT. I noticed this week that they tried to show shots of the crowd popping when Bo won (obviously didn't work), and during the video package for the ME they also showed shots of a cheering crowd when Bo was featured. If Bo is going to have this heel character then everyone else needs to acknowledge it, the commentators need to put over the fact that he's annoying etc otherwise he's just going to end up like Cena and start turning people away.


----------



## RiverFenix

Are they saying "Bo!" Or "Boo"? Are they saying "No More Bo!" or "No, More Bo!", Are they saying "You Can't Wrestle" or "You CAN Wrestle"? He should also name his finisher the "You Suck" so he can claim when fans chant that they're calling for him to hit his finisher.


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Are they saying "Bo!" Or "Boo"? Are they saying "No More Bo!" or "No, More Bo!", Are they saying "You Can't Wrestle" or "You CAN Wrestle"? He should also name his finisher the "You Suck" so he can claim when fans chant that they're calling for him to hit his finisher.


If only Bo was that smart, he probably wouldn't be in this position in the first place.


----------



## dxbender

lol, crazy to see how much Bo has fallen in terms of fan support. I remember on FCW it really looked like he would go somewhere, now it seems like fans would cheer Great Khali if we saw Bo vs Khali match.

This past NXT episode was worst one of all that I've seen(I started episodes since May,and watched several months when it first started back up in 2012), other than Sami-Cesaro and Regal segment, I skipped rest


----------



## Obfuscation

Crusade said:


> On another note, Emma's stupid and silly dancing gimmick is actually growing on me a little .


Well shoot. I'm all alone...

---------

I liked all of NXT this week. Heck, I even liked all of last week's. The show clicks for me on all cylinders. 

I liked Langston's match this week & he looked good while dictating the pace. Bo was fine too. As I knew he would be simply b/c I really don't find him as piss poor as some make him out to be. Nothing stellar, but fine enough like I've expressed on a few occasions. Match worked out well. Only further's the fact that Langston as a face is > his work as a heel. Even in a shorter match like this his domination was done well. Gives me faith maybe he could be a decent guy overall. I don't like him, but if I have to see him it might as well be under better means. Finish was awesome. Reminded me of Hardy vs Swagger from ECW in '09.

I don't have to go into detail for Cesaro vs Zayn. If you saw it, you know. Excellent match.

Bayley vs Fox wasn't good, but hey, Bayley looked swell per usual and she has a gimmick now. I love how NXT makes the divas have personality too. Meanwhile Alicia Fox was nothing more than a hot dame who's apparently back to being a heel(?) again. Main roster divas and their non-characters. It's like night and day level hilarious. AJ Lee aside those dames have nothing.

Squash was solid. Gave you a better glimpse of how their work will be. I love, love, loved Regal marveling at their tag team dissection in the form of The Andersons. Exactly what I was thinking. I'm liking these two. Backstory told by Tony Dawson on how these guys all came together is the best thing I've ever heard. God damn I love NXT.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bloody hell, if you don't watch on Hulu you also missed out on a Bray Wyatt promo that seems to have been a rebuttal to the earlier Regal et al backstage segment that was also cut. The DM download is 45 minutes the Hulu show is 52 minutes - so basically to cut the show down to 45 minutes to be able to fit in commercial/advert time they cut Regal/Ohno/Neville/Graves backstage segment, Bayley interviewed by Renee, a Leo Kruger vignette promo and now this - 












> Bray Wyatt wants us to understand some things. Our fathers lied to us, and we can not be whatever we want to be. And William Regal is putting his life in very, very real danger every time he crosses Bray's path. He's declaring war on NXT before leaving for the bigs, and while he's waging that war, we'll all ask "who will survive, and what will be left of them?


http://www.cagesideseats.com/2013/6/13/4422808/wwe-nxt-results-reactions-june-12-2013


----------



## Mr. I

Daiko said:


> They're moving from Tampa to the new WWE training facility place. (Can't remember where it is)


The arena at Full Sail is staying the same. They're just moving developmental facilities.


----------



## Daiko

..I missed a Regal promo AND a Renee/Bayley segment?


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Daiko said:


> They're moving from Tampa to the new WWE training facility place. (Can't remember where it is)


Their developmental training facilities, not the televised show.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

dxbender said:


> lol, crazy to see how much Bo has fallen in terms of fan support. I remember on FCW it really looked like he would go somewhere, now it seems like fans would cheer Great Khali if we saw Bo vs Khali match.
> 
> This past NXT episode was worst one of all that I've seen(I started episodes since May,and watched several months when it first started back up in 2012), other than Sami-Cesaro and Regal segment, I skipped rest


the main event was pretty good, Langston's best in-ring showing so far


----------



## NikkiSixx

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bloody hell, if you don't watch on Hulu you also missed out on a Bray Wyatt promo that seems to have been a rebuttal to the earlier Regal et al backstage segment that was also cut. The DM download is 45 minutes the Hulu show is 52 minutes - so basically to cut the show down to 45 minutes to be able to fit in commercial/advert time they cut Regal/Ohno/Neville/Graves backstage segment, Bayley interviewed by Renee, a Leo Kruger vignette promo and now this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2013/6/13/4422808/wwe-nxt-results-reactions-june-12-2013


Ugh, I don't have money to Hulu.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

NikkiSixx said:


> Ugh, I don't have money to Hulu.


Go to *huluplus.com/colt* FOR AN EXTENDED FREE TRIAL!


----------



## tigermaskfan23

I have to ask not sure if anyone knows but I have to ask but is it hard for someone who may be visiting Florida to get tickets or however it works to a NXT taping? I know alot of the same people go to the tapings but would it be hard for someone that is visiting Florida? Because I would love to when and if I am ever in Florida to go to a NXT taping.


----------



## Daiko

X-Static, get on this!

Upload/link the Hulu NXT for us Non-'Muricans who Hulu seem to hate.

Please


----------



## x78

Yeah, if anyone could upload the Wyatt and Graves/Ohno/Neville/Regal promos that would be awesome.


----------



## tigermaskfan23




----------



## Obfuscation

All of that was cut? I hate you Hulu. 

Greedy jerk.


----------



## Eulonzo

Gosh I hate Emma's theme. fpalm


----------



## NikkiSixx

Eulonzo said:


> Gosh I hate Emma's theme. fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo

I just watched Emma vs. Audrey Marie... :lol It was meh. I liked that turantula spot, and that "Emma lock" but the dancing & stuff is annoying as hell, not a fan of Emma.


----------



## Eulonzo

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1124xe_antonio-cesaro-vs-sami-zayn-nxt-13-06-2013_sport
:datass :mark: This is great.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Bo's promo this week was great...who would thought he could ever be worth something. He's just so annoying I really want to see him get beat up. I feel like its a rarity these days for me to really hate the heel and want them to get their ass kicked as opposed to a Wyatt who is cool.


----------



## ZeDude

Nice to see that Leo Kruger is probably coming back soon, I'm a big fan of him.


----------



## RiverFenix

I thought it was another strong showing from NXT this week - everything worth watching. 

Neville vs Wyatt was obviously just used to set-up the main event 6-man tag. Did Neville put in a mouthguard in this match? Isn't that sort of the thing to do on the indies right now? I know Angle does it as well. I didn't get Ohno and Graves both pulling out Harper, leaving Neville in the ring to get pummeled by Wyatt and Rowan. I mean I guess their issue is more with the Family than making the save for Neville, but still didn't make much sense. 

Also a HUGE pet peeve of mine in wrestling, though something that I know will never change - but if you come out like bats out of hell to make the save and brawl, why does the ring ropes stop you from going outside to continue the fight once the faces are in the ring and heels escape out of the ring? I mean they have Wyatt cornered, he slinks out of the ring and they just let him walk away? I guess it's one of those things you just have to accept as pro-wrestling fans. 

I like Angelo Dawkins. I don't know why yet, but I do. It might just be the hair, but he looks a bit like Ali in the face - especially if he lost a big more weight. He has an old school tough look to him, I think it should be a character they go to with him - like Ernie Ladd. Basic match between Dawkins and Zayn, Dawkins is green to the business and Zayn carried him well. 

On a side, anybody know who Angelo Dawkins is? Where did he wrestle before getting sucked up into wwe developmental? 

Hey look, us downloaders finally got to see a Leo Kruger promo. 

Womens Tourney match started out slow but picked up in the middle and end. Good womens match overall. SDR and the rest of the trainers are working wonders. Summer made that finisher look much more impactful than Melina ever did. 

I don't know what to make of Xavier Woods. I mean we've seen the dancing gimmicks many times, but at the same time the crowd seems to get excited about the guy that we haven't really seen in awhile. Charisma - either you have it or you don't and Woods has it. A nostalgia/90's gimmick will never work in the wwe because Vince won't get it (on a side, I'm pretty sure all the televisions of the 90's had remotes, Tom). I like Gail Kims' Eat Defeat finisher used by Xavier, though don't like the current "Lost in the Woods" name at all. Jake Carter works better as a heel in-ring wise, but he still has no character hook to make me care a lick about him. 

Lefort/Dawson/Dylan screamed indie fed gimmicks in that back stage bit. 

Bo was doing fine in the obliviously obnoxious face - until the end. I don't think he have ever heard Journey's Don't Stop Believin' and somebody told him just to sing the words or something - that was cringeworthy. 

Six Man Main Event was the match of the night. Solid as one would expect from these six. I like Graves grabbing on to Harper's beard and hair to start the match. Ohno sells much better as a face - I love how he goes still as he falls after single punches, he also got to show off a bit more flash, showing off some agility as a bigger man. Rowan is just a brute. I don't know if it was on purpose or not, but Harper stepping on Neville as he entered the ring - it's just little things like that that go a long way. Wyatt Family wins again.


----------



## Daiko

The fuck is this shit? (The intro for my NXT download. Fucking french..)

Now that is and isn't how you hype a man up for NXT.. Bo Dallas replay  Renee Young in that dress









Now I'm going to have to watch that smug fucks face every week for a few months in the intro.

Neville :mark: Oh shit's picking up already!!

Greaaaat.. No Regal AGAIN = No buys. Maddox better pull his weight here, because Dawson's not the best.

Bray vs Neville?









Commentary seems quiet this week..

Maddox's not on his game this week.. Disappointing commentary so far.

Obvious interference is obvious annnnnnnd there it is!

Obvious run in from Ohno and Gra... annnnnd there they are.

Why didn't they just trap Wyatt in the corner? They could have beat the shit out of him then and there.. STOOPID!

Dusty, eh? 6 Man, eh? Yeah babeh. 

Oh hey Dolph.

Oh hey random guy with odd music who happens to be now called Angelo Dawkins. 

SAMI TIME!!! :mark::mark:

More Ole chants. That's going to get old real quick..

Angelo Dawkins - The man of 1004 pushes.

Angry Zayn :mark:

Shut the fuck up about Vickie, Brad.

KRUGER VIGNETTE TYPE DEAL :mark::mark:

That 'ta-ta' thing needs to fucking go though.. Hilarious, but a little odd..

Falling off the ladder is the only way to reach the top.. How about you just climb the fucking thing?

Fuck you Summer, I miss Bitchface 

Tit Slaps :mark:

THAT NO-SELL FROM SUMMER :mark::mark: Clearly she's learning from the best on the main roster!

Xavier Woods









Da fuq? :lol I like him, he's weird.

And he's now wrestling









That dancing :lol:lol

Xavier = GOAT! :lol That dancing towards Carter :lol

IT'S FUCKING MORPHIN' TIME!

Dancing Time :mark::mark:









time bitches!! :mark:









AND ZAYN, OH MAH LAWD!

Round three? NXT, you're too good to me!! :mark:

Persian Pimp and the Trailer Trash Gang!

Dusty and Silbersar :lol

Oh hey Foley in the background.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHOUTING TRANSEXUALS! 

Oh, nope.. Just Bo... AHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHOUTING TRANSEXUALS! 

I'm just watching this on my laptop and I wanted to say fuck off Dallas so much cause you're a cunt.

Wait, what? Support? Oh, you be trollin' now. 

Sorry, that's the best news I've had all week!

Bo at disney world :lol 

Bolievers? Wut? Don't stop 'bolieving' eh? I might have been wrong about you kid.. You're amusing me a lot more than I thought you would.. :lol You still fucking suck though.

Recap of about 20 minutes ago. Nice work NXT!

That Ohno flip.. Dayum.

Brodus, I wouldn't be too fazed if you were dropped balls first into a tub of starved Piranhas. Shut the fuck up.

The fuck is Ohno doing? :lol 

Jumping Geordie bitches!

And splat.. 


*** NXT. 

(+) -







Sightings
(+) - Good Matches throughout
(+) - Silbersar and Dusty
(+) - Bo actually amused me before Hell froze over.. He's still awful, but at least he's made me laugh once.

(-) - Commentary was dull at best.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

What a promo by Bo Dallas. Can't wait to see how many people are converted into BO-lievers in the coming weeks now that he's the most annoying heel on the planet.


----------



## Honey Bucket

If they keep pushing the BOOOOOOOO TRAIN then it could make for very entertaining viewing. That promo was hilarious, just a microcosm of how annoying the guy can be in 60 seconds. More of the same in future, but subtly adding a couple of heelish touches along the way (eg giving the 'time out!' sign during matches and so on).


----------



## TheFightingFowl

Bo's promo was the best thing I've ever seen him do


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT 6/20/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-nxt-6202013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Good show. Not great and maybe not memorable but I liked the divas match, enjoyed Woods and the main and it was just a decent hour of wrestling.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## TheWeasel

YES!!! the return of Xavier "Best theme song in history" Woods. Leo Kruger's the man as well.


----------



## truk83

Got to give it to Xavier Woods he oozes charisma, and I loved his entrance. This guy should be on the main roster. Woods actually has character, and it shows. Would love to see him vs Sami Zayn. Face vs face would be great to see.


----------



## Wcthesecret

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I thought it was another strong showing from NXT this week - everything worth watching.
> 
> Neville vs Wyatt was obviously just used to set-up the main event 6-man tag. Did Neville put in a mouthguard in this match? Isn't that sort of the thing to do on the indies right now? I know Angle does it as well. I didn't get Ohno and Graves both pulling out Harper, leaving Neville in the ring to get pummeled by Wyatt and Rowan. I mean I guess their issue is more with the Family than making the save for Neville, but still didn't make much sense.
> 
> Also a HUGE pet peeve of mine in wrestling, though something that I know will never change - but if you come out like bats out of hell to make the save and brawl, why does the ring ropes stop you from going outside to continue the fight once the faces are in the ring and heels escape out of the ring? I mean they have Wyatt cornered, he slinks out of the ring and they just let him walk away? I guess it's one of those things you just have to accept as pro-wrestling fans.
> 
> I like Angelo Dawkins. I don't know why yet, but I do. It might just be the hair, but he looks a bit like Ali in the face - especially if he lost a big more weight. He has an old school tough look to him, I think it should be a character they go to with him - like Ernie Ladd. Basic match between Dawkins and Zayn, Dawkins is green to the business and Zayn carried him well.
> 
> On a side, anybody know who Angelo Dawkins is? Where did he wrestle before getting sucked up into wwe developmental?
> 
> Hey look, us downloaders finally got to see a Leo Kruger promo.
> 
> Womens Tourney match started out slow but picked up in the middle and end. Good womens match overall. SDR and the rest of the trainers are working wonders. Summer made that finisher look much more impactful than Melina ever did.
> 
> I don't know what to make of Xavier Woods. I mean we've seen the dancing gimmicks many times, but at the same time the crowd seems to get excited about the guy that we haven't really seen in awhile. Charisma - either you have it or you don't and Woods has it. A nostalgia/90's gimmick will never work in the wwe because Vince won't get it (on a side, I'm pretty sure all the televisions of the 90's had remotes, Tom). I like Gail Kims' Eat Defeat finisher used by Xavier, though don't like the current "Lost in the Woods" name at all. Jake Carter works better as a heel in-ring wise, but he still has no character hook to make me care a lick about him.
> 
> Lefort/Dawson/Dylan screamed indie fed gimmicks in that back stage bit.
> 
> Bo was doing fine in the obliviously obnoxious face - until the end. I don't think he have ever heard Journey's Don't Stop Believin' and somebody told him just to sing the words or something - that was cringeworthy.
> 
> Six Man Main Event was the match of the night. Solid as one would expect from these six. I like Graves grabbing on to Harper's beard and hair to start the match. Ohno sells much better as a face - I love how he goes still as he falls after single punches, he also got to show off a bit more flash, showing off some agility as a bigger man. Rowan is just a brute. I don't know if it was on purpose or not, but Harper stepping on Neville as he entered the ring - it's just little things like that that go a long way. Wyatt Family wins again.


...dude, nobody hasn't heard of dont stop believing.


----------



## RiverFenix

^So then he was further trolling by singing it out of tune on purpose? Hail the Troll King!

Wwe should use a sound alike version for his entrance though.


----------



## x78

I usually enjoy Maddox on commentary but I absolutely hated him tonight. He needs to learn how to put guys over, it's a fine line between being a heel commentator and having the complete opposite effect to what is intended, burying the faces and making people sympathetic to the heels. It was especially bad during the Woods and Wyatt matches, hearing him describe Wyatt as a nice guy was just stupid as hell and he unintentionally buried everyone in the main event. Maddox was in heel-Cole territory tonight and almost made the show unwatchable.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

x78 said:


> I usually enjoy Maddox on commentary but I absolutely hated him tonight. He needs to learn how to put guys over, it's a fine line between being a heel commentator and having the complete opposite effect to what is intended, burying the faces and making people sympathetic to the heels. It was especially bad during the Woods and Wyatt matches, hearing him describe Wyatt as a nice guy was just stupid as hell and he unintentionally buried everyone in the main event. Maddox was in heel-Cole territory tonight and almost made the show unwatchable.


I thought that part about Wyatt was hilarious. You have to remember that he's not the classic heel commentator. He's part heel, part idiot and that's why his gimmick works.


----------



## x78

The Long Con said:


> I thought that part about Wyatt was hilarious. You have to remember that he's not the classic heel commentator. He's part heel, part idiot and that's why his gimmick works.


I don't know, I think it took away from the mystique of the group to have some preppie guy talking about how actually they aren't so bad. Give me Regal with his understated shock and fear anyday.


----------



## dxbender

lol, so is Woods gimmick supposed to be some 90s lover? VCR, TVs with switches on them, loves Boy Meets World(Maddox apparently hates it lol), acts like some 90s rapper, Power Rangers and so on lol.


----------



## Delbusto

Good show, liked the six man tag main event match.


----------



## CruelAngel77

It's so weird how I disliked everything about Apollo Creed in TNA but I was totally into Xavier Woods by the time he hit the It's Morphin Time/Konnan rolling lariat move. Man a mustache makes a difference.

Three words for the main event: TOO MANY BEARDS!!11!

Edit note: The crowd really sucked hard this episode.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bo Dallas is officially the greatest ever after his promo on this show.

I knew this would be fantastic.


----------



## Jamazing

Any one have a link to this Bo Dallas promo everyone's talking about?


----------



## Daiko

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x113ih8_wwe-nxt-6-19-13-part-3-3-hq_sport#.UcUxAPkskZg 

From about 16 seconds.


----------



## Obfuscation

BO WENT TO DISNEY WORLD.

but seriously, this is exactly what I knew could be done. Up his annoying aspect and have him be oblivious to the fact that a lot out there don't like him. It'l going to be good stuff next week - the future weeks. I'm anticipating more boos weekly.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Daiko said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x113ih8_wwe-nxt-6-19-13-part-3-3-hq_sport#.UcUxAPkskZg
> 
> From about 16 seconds.


:ksi2 AAH AAH AAH AAH AAH AAH AAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .........I'm afraid.


----------



## Wcthesecret

heidihan said:


> If you have any question about turbocharger, pls contact with us, Jiamparts will be happy to serve for you. heidi.han(AT)jiamparts.com


...who the hel are you and what the hell is turbocharger?


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Leave it to WWE to ruin every fun little thing fpalm Emma is so awesome and over that some "genius" decided to put kids in there to dance with her. fpalm Hopefully this doesn't become a regular occurrence. Can't fucking stand it.

On a more positive note, I thought her promo was really good and was very happy to see the bubbles incorporated into her entrance. As far as the match goes, I was a bit surprised to see how limited Emma's offense was but I guess WWE wants to make the main-roster divas look superior to the NXT ones.

Other than Emma, the only thing that stuck out in this episode was how generic and innapropriate Leo Kruger's theme song is.


----------



## Allur

The Long Con said:


> *Leave it to WWE to ruin every fun little thing fpalm Emma is so awesome and over that some "genius" decided to put kids in there to dance with her. fpalm Hopefully this doesn't become a regular occurrence. Can't fucking stand it.*
> 
> On a more positive note, I thought her promo was really good and was very happy to see the bubbles incorporated into her entrance. As far as the match goes, I was a bit surprised to see how limited Emma's offense was but I guess WWE wants to make the main-roster divas look superior to the NXT ones.
> 
> Other than Emma, the only thing that stuck out in this episode was how generic and innapropriate Leo Kruger's theme song is.


My thoughts exactly. Fucking stupid.

The divas match was also really odd. Did Emma really not get any offense in beside the Dilemma?


----------



## Bryan D.

I fucking love Emma.

:mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

Bad show this week, save the last five minutes or so, so I'm not going to spend much time with my opinion write up. 

Aiden English probably deserves better. He has a different enough look and decent size and has appeared enough on programming that he needs a gimmick/push or he's going to be framed as forever a jobber. 

Big E Langston needs to move up permanently. NXT has 40 minutes a week, Langston is up on the main roster now appearing/wrestling regularly enough that he shouldn't be taking time away from others in NXT. What is gained by him squashing people? Why not have him put over somebody on his way out? 

They ruined whatever was once endearing about Emma. Aksana is crud. Less I say about their match the better. 

I'm a big fan of Leo Kruger and think he's ready for the main roster mid-card. I still have the one beef - the friggin Slicer being put over by Regal as so effective because Kruger can bowl/throw a cricket ball(whatever) 100mph - LEO KRUGER WOULDN'T PLAY CRICKET! It's like saying Kane has a great clothesline because he was a pitcher in college and was drafted by the Yankees. 

Ascension promo needed Victor in it. 

Mickey Keegan is going nowhere. He has no look, no presence, nothing to separate himself or make me care remotely about him. And he's rocking a noticible bald spot. That's probably overly harsh - but this show is lackluster and pissed me off. 

Bo comes out to silence. That is troubling. Now this was the last taping of the set in which he won the title, so the crowd is burnt out and Bo's troll gimmick hasn't been seen by this audience yet. However fans seem to be rejecting him completely - even the over-the-top-face that is heel character. I get what the bookers might be trying, but it could backfire spectacularly. I mean "hey let's make Bo boring in the ring to piss off the fans" is not the smartest decision, nor is giving him the blandest, lame ass finisher possibly ever. We'll get a better read on his gimmick chances next week as it will be a new set of tapings. 

Main event was okay. Dawson and Dylan are your basic old school tag heels. Glad Dylan dropped the BBQ sauce prop. Truth be told I skipped a head to the finish and run in. I liked Ohno and Graves holding their own initially, then falling to the numbers. Neville making the save attempt made sense, though HATED that they played his entrance music for his run in. Than Dylan and Dawson enter the fray but that beat down was WAY TOO SHORT before Regal entered. It should have been longer and had Regal getting worked up about it on the mic a big and then said something before dropping his mic and going in - maybe the Brit equivalent of "Fuck it, I'm going in!".

Wyatt Family is being booked too dominant right now. When is the last time they showed any ass?


----------



## x78

^ Big E is done, this was the last show in the set and he doesn't feature on the most recent set of tapings.


----------



## NikkiSixx

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I mean "hey let's make Bo boring in the ring to piss off the fans" is not the smartest decision, nor is giving him the blandest, lame ass finisher possibly ever.


...he was already boring in the ring BEFORE this gimmick.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Allur said:


> My thoughts exactly. Fucking stupid.
> 
> The divas match was also really odd. Did Emma really not get any offense in beside the Dilemma?


Yeah it was really strange. She only did her shoulder between the ropes to the stomach/pin attempt and her finisher and that was it. Paige/Tamina was pretty much the same thing. I don't understand that logic nor do I think it makes any sense because nobody likes someone who's weak enough to get beat up during the entire match but then wins with one move like a total fluke. I think we're supposed to believe that the NXT divas are big underdogs because they're facing girls from the main roster but everyone knows that Aksana and Tamina are nothing but jobbers.


----------



## Kronic

You have to love Emma.


----------



## DOPA

So I was bored and decided to catch up on the last two weeks of NXT.

*NXT 6/20/13*

* Booking with Neville and Wyatt was obvious. Not really much of a match before the Wyatt Family came in and interfered. In comes Ohno and Graves for the save. We have Teddy Long/SD type booking with the 6 man main event. Solid but unspectacular opening.

* Dawkins and Zayn next. They have a decent match for the time it got. Really just used to showcase Zayn's ability and very little was given to Dawkins here who is playing enhancement. Zayn sends a message to Cesaro after. Not bad.

* The promo from Kruger......okay then. That was my exact reaction to it. Very strange indeed. Very 90's gimmick here. I'm going to be honest I did not like it much at all. The character is not a bad one on paper but the promo came across extremely forced to me. Especially the accent and facial expressions. Didn't come across natural at all. Seems like Kruger is going to take time to grow into the gimmick and make it his own. Considering they had Skinner, a character with the same sort of gimmick in the early 90's, Kruger's going to have to work at it to stand out on his own. Was not impressed.

* Summer Rae vs Sasha Banks was going along okay until this turned into such a girl fight :lmao. Not just hair pulling but really awful girly slaps. The last half of this match was absolutely terrible. Summer Rae still has yet to impress me thus far but they'll continue push her as she is the model Vince has in mind to replace Kelly Kelly. Which is sad, but at least 2 other very capable divas are being pushed just as much.

* We go backstage to Xavier Woods who does his best Troy McClue impression :lol (you all should get the reference). The guy is definitely charismatic but came across really goofy in this promo. Doesn't help that he is knowingly or unknowingly ripping off a cartoon character either.

* Maddox comes in with the quote of the night: "HE TOLD ME HE WAS A JENGA WORLD CHAMPION, WHO PUTS THAT MUCH TIME INTO JENGA?!" :lmao. Had me laughing hard. This just before Xavier Wood's match with Jake Carter. WWE have put on ANOTHER dancing gimmick on their roster (that makes it 4?!) whose gimmick looks to be a man who has nostalgia for the 90's......right, real creative genius there . Match wasn't anything memorable, the whole time I was just thinking how goofy Xavier's gimmick is. The whole awful break dancing with the 90's power ranger references. And don't get me started on his signature move :lmao. So bad it's funny. Really awful gimmick in general, the guy does have charisma though so who knows maybe he'll make it work.

* Renee Young sighting!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:. Interview with Sami Zayn. Zayn did alright here, still comes across very normal and talkative. Too normal and nice for my liking. He challenges to Cesaro for round 3. I can't wait for that, that should be another great match these two put on.

* Backstage segment with Sylvester Lefort and his tag team D Squared. WWE are really loving their early 90's esque characters on this show. Lefort's character wouldn't be out of place in 1992. The whole French gimmick doesn't do it for me and becomes more of an annoyance than anything. But its nice to see NXT pushing managers. D Squared get the no 1. contenders match with Graves and Ohno.

* Bo Dallas's promo :lmao. So bad that it ended up being good. Absolutely hilarious. Everything from the cheesy smile to the really over the top babyface characteristics. Definitely the most entertaining thing Bo Dallas has done. But not entirely for the right reasons, which is bad news for him.

* Main Event was pretty good. Very standard six man tag though in terms of psychology. Strong booking for the Wyatt Family going over here which is what is needed for this storyline for them to assert their dominance and keep their heat up. Gives something for the faces to overcome. I liked the play on the finish of the opening match with Neville's kick to Wyatt and again going for the corkscrew shooting star which the Wyatt Family this time pull Bray out of the way. He capitalizes by stacking Neville for the quick pin. Good booking, pretty good main event.

Overall, this NXT wasn't a great show.


*NXT 6/26/13*

* Opened up with a Big E squash. Not good at all, didn't see the point as we've already seen Big E squash multiple people. Doesn't need to get his heat back. Big E did his usual 5 count sthick which I've never really liked at all. Dull opening.

* Renee Young and Emma :mark: :mark: :mark:. This interview was hilarious :lmao. Emma is really capturing the oblivious and day dreamy aspect of her character well. You can clearly see she's not paying any attention to the pressure of the title tournament or her match....or the interview half the time. The interaction between her and Renee was really funny and entertaining to watch. Love them both.

* Loved that they continued the bubbles for Emma's entrance cos it worked really well last time. Her match with Aksana however.....not good. Awful in fact. Aksana controlled most of the match and she is a notoriously awful worker with awful offense. Emma got hardly anything up till the dilemma getting a fluke win which was extremely unnecessary as Aksana is pretty much a jobber anyway.

* Emma dancing with the kids....I didn't like it either....at all. It reminded me too much of Brodus Clay and I hate Brodus Clay. I hope it doesn't become a regular thing.

* Kruger vs Dash was an okay squash. Kruger is pretty decent in the ring and I like some of his offense. Particularly that hammerlocked suplex which was really nice. I really dislike the Slice however as it doesn't look like an impactful lariat at all and his finisher......I don't know what to think, it potentially could be good but at the same time it wasn't really applied with real strength to make it look painful. At least in my opinion. This wasn't bad overall.

* Dallas's match with Mickey Keegan.....uggh. Extended squash, it looked ridiculous to me that Keegan didn't get much offense in seeing as he looks like a man in his mid 30's and Dallas looks like a 15 year old girl. Dallas's offense is still absolutely awful. So vanilla and boring. Match was really hard to get into. At least Dallas's finisher did look like a suplex instead of a falling hug this time. Still looked weak though. This sucked.

* Kruger comes in and squashes Keegan and then stares down Bo Dallas, says Ta Ta and leaves....So Kruger vs Dallas for the title it seems.....really?! Admittedly I haven't been following NXT regularly but he's just come back and he's already teased as a title contender? Feels extremely rushed. He should work on his gimmick first.

* Main Event was pretty good overall like the tag match last week. Regal's commentary was a joy to listen to in this match and really added to it. Pretty simple tag team psychology again in this match. Graves got the submission win. Submission looks okay I suppose but kind of weird. I liked the post match with the Wyatt Family coming in and jumping Ohno and Graves. Ohno and Graves got some believable comebacks in before the Wyatt Family shut them down, that was good. Neville came in as expected and evened the odds in a nice flurry before Dawson and Dillon attacked him. There was no real reason for this other than their heels and the faces needed to have the cards stacked against them again. Very thrown in. 

This leads to Regal coming in and attacking the Wyatt Family (Dawson and Dillon just leave.....) before getting shut down and taken out becoming the latest victim of their chaos. I liked this idea especially with Regal getting taken out by the Wyatt Family helping to further put them over as a dominant stable and put more heat on them. But it all felt rather rushed. There was no real indication of a reason for Regal to personally get involved before he did and no tease or indication that he would. Would have liked it if they let the beat down get drawn out more longer with Regal gradually getting more upset by it till he finally says screw it and gets involved. Would have made more sense and been more impactful in my opinion. Still good ending.

Also to the person who said the Wyatt Family are getting booked too strongly, I completely disagree. I wish more heels in general got booked this way because it gives viewers a reason to be invested and care about the babyfaces who are the victims. It gives the faces something to overcome storyline wise where there is an actual struggle which makes it much more rewarding when they finally do overcome the heels and win the feud. Unlike the likes of Sheamus and Cena where they are booked so strongly you never believe they can lose.

* Overall though, not a good show this week either. Man NXT hasn't been good lately .


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-nxt-6262013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: This was a pretty boring episode of NXT. This was mostly squashes and the main wasn't good. Skip this.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Bray has this power hitter style. Hope he can carry that to the main roster. He hits like Kane which is cool.

NXT 20/06/2013

Sasha vs Summer was nice around the end. I think Summer probably needs that belt more than Paige to be a great heel, then have Paige chase it. Win win for both. 

Six man tag was fun. Ohno (Y)


----------



## Bryan D.

Renee Young is so pretty.


----------



## x78

Reminds me of a Pokemon battle, haha.


----------



## Daiko

OHai immediate cut to Big E and some random.. 

REGAL :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Aiden English seems like a bit of a lau.. and he's gone.

Oh look, this shit again. DO DER FERVE CERNT!

I just realised what the start of Big E's song says..

WURNE MER TYME

It'd be fucking incredible if some hero kicked out at 4 when Big E was doing his after match shtick. 

ONE OF A KIND :mark:

*EMMA AND BUBBLES* :mark:

RENEE :mark::mark::mark:





















Renee has a free hand huh? Eh? Yu no wut a meen? 



Spoiler: I came.















That Porn Theme.

Regal :lol

Boop Boop, Boop Boop Boop Boop Boop, Boop Boop :mark:

They're doing the Emma huh Regal? I'd like to do the Emma.. Maybe a whole different show for that though. Yu no wut a meen

How can people continue to say she isn't over? She's better off than most of the divas on the main fucking roster which is pathetic.. More over than half of the males too.. #TeamEmmalution

'Dat Aksanass

Aksana needs to just be fired soon.. She's fucking awful and has pretty much no redeeming traits!

Dilemma :lol Clever.

:mark: for the Indian Deathlock!

The Kids :lol :lol

Building that Kruger return :mark:

Dante Dash - No Buys.

KRUGER'S MUSIC - ALL THE BUYS :mark:

He raped a man Regal. 

IT'S THE GORE!!!

Wait a minute.. Did Tommy boy just call that Snap Suplex a throw? :cole3 - _That's ma boy_

Ta Ta? I'm just waiting for a mate.

MORE KRUGER MUSIC WORDS MORE WORK NO :mark:

CONOR! :mark:

WE ARE THE ASCENSION????? :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

TESTIFY CONOR, OH LAWD TESTIFY!

MOAR JOBBER MATCHES = MORE CAPS LOCK

:lol Stealth Mode Kruger Activated

Did he just fucking Woooo? 

:lol The kids petting Kru.. That sounds wrong.. Stroking Kr.. Hmm.. Kids are touching Kru.. Fuck it, WE'LL DO IT LIVE.









:lol Keegan's a fucking jobber and he's getting cheers against Bo.. 

I can't get over how shit that fucking finisher looks.. It's a hyped up armdrag at fucking best.

Bo, you had one fucking job to do..

KROOGA KROOGA

OH MY FUCKING GOD THAT VOICE FROM THE CROWD AFTER KRUGER LEFT THE RING!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:

Trailer Trash Trio vs GROHNO

OHNO'S RING ENTRANCE :mark::mark:

Graves :mark:

Cheese eating surrender monkey...

No! No! N to the fucking O. No WUT? chants in NXT. Fuck outta here with those!

Fillipe Fillop :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

Faceless :mark:

Neville fucking bitches up :ma.. Never mind.

REGAL TIME :mark::mark:









REGAL'S GONNA KILL A BITCH :mark:

Don't choo beat up ma Regal!

Takes 4 to keep Regal down..

Looks like the family just got larger.. Maybe..

Big E vs Aiden English - 1/2*
Emma vs Aksana - *1/2
Kruger vs Dash - *3/4
Keegan vs Bo - *1/2
GROHNO vs Trailer Trash Crew - **1/2

NXT - **1/2 Average at best..


----------



## Daiko

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> maybe the Brit equivalent of "Fuck it, I'm going in!".


The Brit equivalent *is* fuck it I'm going in!



Crusade said:


> * Renee Young sighting!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:. Interview with Sami Zayn. Zayn did alright here, still comes across very normal and talkative. Too normal and nice for my liking. He challenges to Cesaro for round 3. I can't wait for that, that should be another great match these two put on.
> 
> * Renee Young and Emma :mark: :mark: :mark:. This interview was hilarious :lmao. Emma is really capturing the oblivious and day dreamy aspect of her character well. You can clearly see she's not paying any attention to the pressure of the title tournament or her match....or the interview half the time. The interaction between her and Renee was really funny and entertaining to watch. Love them both.


No! ..No! My Renee and Emma. Bad Crusade!



x78 said:


> Reminds me of a Pokemon battle, haha.


The fuck kind of Pokemon Battles were you involved in?


----------



## DOPA

Daiko said:


> The Brit equivalent *is* fuck it I'm going in!
> 
> 
> 
> No! ..No! My Renee and Emma. Bad Crusade!
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck kind of Pokemon Battles were you involved in?


But but....they have my <3 :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

RENEE YOUNG. :homer

We'll all gonna turn into cavemen and fight over her affection that we'll never be able to have. It's on, lads.


----------



## DOPA

Obfuscation said:


> RENEE YOUNG. :homer
> 
> We'll all gonna turn into cavemen and fight over her affection that we'll never be able to have. It's on, lads.


Hahaha so true.

I'll never have her affection, but she's still mine <3.


----------



## Daiko

Crusade said:


> But but....they have my <3 :mark:





Obfuscation said:


> RENEE YOUNG. :homer
> 
> We'll all gonna turn into cavemen and fight over her affection that we'll never be able to have. It's on, lads.





Crusade said:


> Hahaha so true.
> 
> I'll never have her affection, but she's still mine <3.


I made and use this







(<3) Your move bitches.


----------



## Delbusto

Loved the main event once again, NXT always delivers.


----------



## CruelAngel77

#Emmalution 

#Emmalution

#Emmalution

bubbles

#Emmalution

See ya next week guys.


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko said:


> I made and use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (<3) Your move bitches.


Means nothing. Owned. :side:

------------

Decent episode this week with a solid, entertaining tag main event. Once the first two matches were over, I gained an interest in the show. _(Pardon the Renee sighting prior to match #2, of course_ :mark I kept making "Bo" puns during his entire match. Mickie Keegan stood Bo chance in defeating the new champ. That's how I spend my time. Haha @ Kruger getting chants over Bo. This is awesome.

REGAL jumping into the fray has me pumped to see what is in store for next week. I'm smelling a mega eight man tag or possibly even the greatest thing ever aka Regal vs Wyatt. If only Regal vs Harper had a chance to go down. I wouldn't be able to handle it.


----------



## Daiko

Come now Obfuscation, there's bo chance that these Bo jokes are bo-ing to bo anywhere.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I was so impressed with Kruger this week...he's really got it all down. Giving him the submission finisher and having him dissect the arm throughout the match really brought his ring work to the next level IMO as far as being a better extension of his character and everything. And that cricket slice clothesline is wicked. Glad to see him back.


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko said:


> Come now Obfuscation, there's bo chance that these Bo jokes are bo-ing to bo anywhere.


woo, woo, woo - you BO it.

-------------

So I spent the last hour cramming damn near every Divas match from NXT this year. Amazes me how the work shown by the new crop of talent here (and Natalya in one match) is honest to goodness > than what you can see from the main roster or heck even TNA's women's division. Can we have more minds in the booking staff branch to those two places and make all three areas good & interesting? 

Despite the good sting of matches seen in the first six months, am I the only one who's thought the first round matches of the NXT Women's Championship tournament has fallen a bit flat? I'm very hopeful with the semi-finals & finals, although out of the four first round matches the only one I really got behind was Summer Rae vs Sasha Banks. Bayley was good, but Fox is dreadful and didn't add anything. Tamina is dreadful and lowered Paige's work &, finally to fit the pattern, Aksana is dreadful and smothered Emma to the point where Emma didn't even get to show off her skills. While the irony stands after praising the booking for the majority of the year and then questioning the pairings given so far, I really do think it only shows how much stronger the overall packages of the NXT dames are than the main roster "Talent". Something about them has a fresher approach and a smoother work ethic. All I can say is keep it up. Most of the dead weight is out as it is. Paige, work your magic and get Alicia Fox to bring out that rare obscure good performance she can bust out once every two years. Summer Rae vs Emma should rock.


----------



## Daiko

Obfuscation said:


> woo, woo, woo - you BO it.










- The Bock








- Mick Boley








- _The Bo there is, the Bo there was and the Bo there ever will be._








- _The Bostopper! The Icon! The Main Event!_




Obfuscation said:


> -------------
> 
> So I spent the last hour cramming damn near every Divas match from NXT this year. Amazes me how the work shown by the new crop of talent here (and Natalya in one match) is honest to goodness > than what you can see from the main roster or heck even TNA's women's division. Can we have more minds in the booking staff branch to those two places and make all three areas good & interesting?


Because they're looking in the right places for the current group that they have in NXT. 

Emma - Trained by Lance Storm
Paige - One of the best Female wrestlers that we've produced in quite a while and has been trained by legends.. 
Summer - Model who's progress has been pretty damn good.
Sasha - Indy Talent
Bayley - Fuck knows, but I'm guessing the Indies again as she's way to talented to be a rookie model. * [EDIT]* Trained by Serena Deeb *[/EDIT]*
Charlotte - Flair's Daughter

This is a fairly damn talented group of women who only seem to be getting better.



Obfuscation said:


> Despite the good sting of matches seen in the first six months, am I the only one who's thought the first round matches of the NXT Women's Championship tournament has fallen a bit flat? I'm very hopeful with the semi-finals & finals, although out of the four first round matches the only one I really got behind was Summer Rae vs Sasha Banks. Bayley was good, but Fox is dreadful and didn't add anything. Tamina is dreadful and lowered Paige's work &, finally to fit the pattern, Aksana is dreadful and smothered Emma to the point where Emma didn't even get to show off her skills. While the irony stands after praising the booking for the majority of the year and then questioning the pairings given so far, I really do think it only shows how much stronger the overall packages of the NXT dames are than the main roster "Talent". Something about them has a fresher approach and a smoother work ethic. All I can say is keep it up. Most of the dead weight is out as it is. Paige, work your magic and get Alicia Fox to bring out that rare obscure good performance she can bust out once every two years. Summer Rae vs Emma should rock.


Eh, it's been okay so far, but there's been no real stand out moments.  They need to stop throwing the likes of Aksana and Alicia Fox everywhere because they hurt actual talent with their bullshit. I think you might be being a little harsh on Tamina though as she's got a fair bit of talent but there's just no-one her size that she can show it with. If they had a Beth or a Kharma around I'm sure Tamina would get a better showing in her matches. 

Summer vs Emma should be a good watch, but I'm a little wary about Paige vs Alicia.. Paige should be talented enough to spark some life into a normally bland Alicia match though.

On that note, I watched the Knight Family documentary a couple of yesterday and it was pretty fucking awesome! I knew a lot about the 'Knights' before watching, but I learned quite a bit and got to see some Paige and Saraya throughout so that was a bonus :yum:


----------



## DOPA

Obfuscation said:


> woo, woo, woo - you BO it.
> 
> -------------
> 
> So I spent the last hour cramming damn near every Divas match from NXT this year. Amazes me how the work shown by the new crop of talent here (and Natalya in one match) is honest to goodness > than what you can see from the main roster or heck even TNA's women's division. Can we have more minds in the booking staff branch to those two places and make all three areas good & interesting?
> 
> Despite the good sting of matches seen in the first six months, am I the only one who's thought the first round matches of the NXT Women's Championship tournament has fallen a bit flat? I'm very hopeful with the semi-finals & finals, although out of the four first round matches the only one I really got behind was Summer Rae vs Sasha Banks. Bayley was good, but Fox is dreadful and didn't add anything. Tamina is dreadful and lowered Paige's work &, finally to fit the pattern, Aksana is dreadful and smothered Emma to the point where Emma didn't even get to show off her skills. While the irony stands after praising the booking for the majority of the year and then questioning the pairings given so far, I really do think it only shows how much stronger the overall packages of the NXT dames are than the main roster "Talent". Something about them has a fresher approach and a smoother work ethic. All I can say is keep it up. Most of the dead weight is out as it is. Paige, work your magic and get Alicia Fox to bring out that rare obscure good performance she can bust out once every two years. Summer Rae vs Emma should rock.


To be honest, the tournament so far has been pretty awful in quality but that's mainly due to the main roster. Aksana was beyond awful in her control segments against Emma and as you said: Tamina and Alicia were awful. Summer vs Sasha was okay to begin with but then it turned into a dreadful catfight which ended out of nowhere. Not good. Nothing about Summer Rae has impressed me thus far tbh and I don't get what people are seeing in her. She's pretty much a Kelly Kelly clone to me albeit a bit less awful.

Hoping for a Paige/Emma final, that would rule.


----------



## Daiko

Crusade said:


> To be honest, the tournament so far has been pretty awful in quality but that's mainly due to the main roster. Aksana was beyond awful in her control segments against Emma and as you said: Tamina and Alicia were awful. Summer vs Sasha was okay to begin with but then it turned into a dreadful catfight which ended out of nowhere. Not good. Nothing about Summer Rae has impressed me thus far tbh and I don't get what people are seeing in her. She's pretty much a Kelly Kelly clone to me albeit a bit less awful.
> 
> Hoping for a Paige/Emma final, that would rule.


Don't you knock the tit slaps in the Summer/Sasha match!

She was nothing more than a Lingerie 'Murican Football Player, when she joined, but she's started to prove herself as a fairly competent Wrestler and she's a not half bad Heel. 

It also doesn't hurt that she looks like this


----------



## DOPA

Daiko said:


> Don't you knock the tit slaps in the Summer/Sasha match!
> 
> She was nothing more than a Lingerie 'Murican Football Player, when she joined, but she's started to prove herself as a fairly competent Wrestler and she's a not half bad Heel.
> 
> It also doesn't hurt that she looks like this


I :lol at the tit slap part haha.

I don't know, MAYBE she'll win me over but thus far she hasn't. Nothing has screamed at me other than her being another model WWE hired to try and mold into a wrestler because of her looks.

And to be honest, I've never really digged how she looks either. That picture however is probably the best I've seen of her though (Y).


----------



## Daiko

Crusade said:


> I :lol at the tit slap part haha.
> 
> I don't know, MAYBE she'll win me over but thus far she hasn't. Nothing has screamed at me other than her being another model WWE hired to try and mold into a wrestler because of her looks.
> 
> And to be honest, I've never really digged how she looks either. That picture however is probably the best I've seen of her though (Y).


I've liked her work so far. She sold the whole Jeri-Troll segment on Raw magnificently and she's pulling her weight in NXT.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Watched NXT for the first time in a long time. The show was pretty lackluster, but I probably didn't pick the best week to start watching again. Bo Dallas looks like a teenage girl; he doesn't come off as a convincing champion at all. Kruger has a great look though and his gimmick is definitely interesting. Isn't Dallas a heel now though and that makes Kruger a face? Kruger's gimmick is more suited for a heel (at first). This confused me.

I like the Ohno/Graves pairing. Main event was pretty good overall, basically the only good match on the show. I see the Wyatt Family are still on NXT.....why? They've been hyping them up for weeks on RAW and SD, take them off NXT. Same goes for Big E Langston; I don't see the point in using him on NXT other than in-ring experience, but he's involved in squash matches, you don't really learn much from those.

I'd call up Ohno/Graves soon because the roster could use a face tag team.


----------



## Daiko

Quasi Juice said:


> Watched NXT for the first time in a long time. The show was pretty lackluster, but I probably didn't pick the best week to start watching again. Bo Dallas looks like a teenage girl; he doesn't come off as a convincing champion at all. Kruger has a great look though and his gimmick is definitely interesting. Isn't Dallas a heel now though and that makes Kruger a face? Kruger's gimmick is more suited for a heel (at first). This confused me.
> 
> I like the Ohno/Graves pairing. Main event was pretty good overall, basically the only good match on the show. I see the Wyatt Family are still on NXT.....why? They've been hyping them up for weeks on RAW and SD, take them off NXT. Same goes for Big E Langston; I don't see the point in using him on NXT other than in-ring experience, but he's involved in squash matches, you don't really learn much from those.
> 
> I'd call up Ohno/Graves soon because the roster could use a face tag team.


I think Kruger is more of a Tweener in the sense that he doesn't care who he's hunting but he's always after the most interesting 'hunt'. 

Harper and Rowan are still the NXT Tag Champions, so they'll be sticking around until they lose them and Big E only just lost the NXT Championship so he'll be slowly disappearing over the coming weeks/months.


----------



## Interceptor88

Quasi Juice said:


> Isn't Dallas a heel now though and that makes Kruger a face? Kruger's gimmick is more suited for a heel (at first). This confused me.


 Keep in mind that Bo has never oficially made the turn. He's the heel because he's hugely booed and hated, but in theory he's still a babyface.


----------



## Bryan D.

Yeah, Bo Dallas is still the babyface no matter what. He's getting X-Pac heat. He's awful at everything he does. He's everything but a damn WWE superstar. He's just... i don't know. He's horrible. That's why people boo the crap out of him. Leo Kruger is obviously the heel in this feud. No doubt.


----------



## Daiko

I'm curious then.. Why the fuck if Bo is still face did they have him cheat to win the title..


----------



## CaptainObvious

Daiko said:


> Don't you knock the tit slaps in the Summer/Sasha match!
> 
> She was nothing more than a Lingerie 'Murican Football Player, when she joined, but she's started to prove herself as a fairly competent Wrestler and she's a not half bad Heel.


Summer is a fairly competent wrestler? From what I've seen, I have to disagree. She's one of the worst on roster. Her heel gimmick is stale and for some reason, she can't connect with an audience. Summer is another case of WWE putting someone on the main roster when there were better choices. 

I'm not that impressed with Sasha Banks either. Some people praised her previous work, but from what I've seen, like Summer, nothing stands out.


----------



## Daiko

Paige vs Summer. T'was a while back (14.02) and was a fairly short match, but Summer played the role of an aggressive heel well.


----------



## CaptainObvious

Daiko said:


> Because they're looking in the right places for the current group that they have in NXT.
> 
> Emma - Trained by Lance Storm
> Paige - One of the best Female wrestlers that we've produced in quite a while and has been trained by legends..
> Summer - Model who's progress has been pretty damn good.
> Sasha - Indy Talent
> Bayley - Fuck knows, but I'm guessing the Indies again as she's way to talented to be a rookie model. * [EDIT]* Trained by Serena Deeb *[/EDIT]*
> Charlotte - Flair's Daughter


WWE needs to keep looking. In my opinion, there's better independent talents than what they are bringing through NXT.

If I had to rank them:

Paige by far is the best. She's the only one who is ready for the main roster. Emma/Bayley may have some potential. Summer/Sasha are both terrible. Unfortunately, Summer is going to be another reason why WWE shouldn't hire models. I haven't seen enough of Charlotte to make a call.


----------



## Daiko

Oh, I agree that there are better out there, but how many are actually going to join the WWE with the state that the Diva's 'division' is in. There's also Sara Del Rey and Rebecca Knox sitting around in NXT right now, so it'd be stupid to deny that they've got talent down there.


----------



## CaptainObvious

Daiko said:


> There's also Sara Del Rey and Rebecca Knox sitting around in NXT right now, so it'd be stupid to deny that they've got talent down there.


Sara Del Rey is fantastic. However, for whatever reason, she's not wrestling. I'm sure she's training them as best she can, but we all know that WWE looks at more than wrestling ability when they recruit and promote divas. If it was just wrestling ability, they wouldn't hire models. And that's why a lot of the roster ends up being disappointing because WWE chooses looks/image over wrestling ability to put on their main roster. Some girls who by wrestling ability alone should be divas won't get the chance because they don't fit the "image".

Rebecca Knox hasn't been on TV as far as I know. She might be great, but again, a lot of people praised Sasha Banks based on her previous work. Sometimes people who are great fall apart when they join WWE. It's happened before.


----------



## TEWA

Daiko said:


> There's also Sara Del Rey and Rebecca Knox sitting around in NXT right now, so it'd be stupid to deny that they've got talent down there.


Rebecca isn't even in America yet.


----------



## Daiko

CaptainObvious said:


> Sara Del Rey is fantastic. However, for whatever reason, she's not wrestling. I'm sure she's training them as best she can, but we all know that WWE looks at more than wrestling ability when they recruit and promote divas. If it was just wrestling ability, they wouldn't hire models. And that's why a lot of the roster ends up being disappointing because WWE chooses looks/image over wrestling ability to put on their main roster. Some girls who by wrestling ability alone should be divas won't get the chance because they don't fit the "image".
> 
> Rebecca Knox hasn't been on TV as far as I know. She might be great, but again, a lot of people praised Sasha Banks based on her previous work. Sometimes people who are great fall apart when they join WWE. It's happened before.


I doubt Knox will fall on her face. She's more than talented enough to let it shine through in the more controlled environment which is probably what has proven to be a stumbling block for Sasha.



TEWA said:


> Rebecca isn't even in America yet.


Oh. They've got Sara still.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Bo really sucks. At this point they might as well go all WWF 1995 on us and give Bo an actual vampire gimmick :


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko said:


> Because they're looking in the right places for the current group that they have in NXT.
> 
> Emma - Trained by Lance Storm
> Paige - One of the best Female wrestlers that we've produced in quite a while and has been trained by legends..
> Summer - Model who's progress has been pretty damn good.
> Sasha - Indy Talent
> Bayley - Fuck knows, but I'm guessing the Indies again as she's way to talented to be a rookie model. * [EDIT]* Trained by Serena Deeb *[/EDIT]*
> Charlotte - Flair's Daughter
> 
> This is a fairly damn talented group of women who only seem to be getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it's been okay so far, but there's been no real stand out moments. They need to stop throwing the likes of Aksana and Alicia Fox everywhere because they hurt actual talent with their bullshit. I think you might be being a little harsh on Tamina though as she's got a fair bit of talent but there's just no-one her size that she can show it with. If they had a Beth or a Kharma around I'm sure Tamina would get a better showing in her matches.
> 
> Summer vs Emma should be a good watch, but I'm a little wary about Paige vs Alicia.. Paige should be talented enough to spark some life into a normally bland Alicia match though.
> 
> On that note, I watched the Knight Family documentary a couple of yesterday and it was pretty fucking awesome! I knew a lot about the 'Knights' before watching, but I learned quite a bit and got to see some Paige and Saraya throughout so that was a bonus :yum:


First off, :lmao @ the Bo images.

Second, well, color me shocked they're getting women who have prior history to working or have adapted well. btw, Bayley worked as "Davina Rose" on the indies, including SHIMMER. So with her solid transition into the WWE Divas scene comes as no real shock considering she was pretty experienced coming in. Serena Deeb as her trainer, now that's a new fact for me. Good stuff. Is Charlotte really Flair's daughter? b/c perhaps Cagematch.net got their facts wrong b/c I read that Charlotte is long time indie wrestler Amber O'Neal instead. I'm not so sure now.

I understand bringing in main roster divas to expand things, but eh. Not so good when they're taking away instead of adding something to matches. I'll continue to stand by my point on Tamina. I've seen her vs Beth, with time, and it was plenty dreadful. She's rather awful if you ask me and I don't know where this guise of her being "good" came from, quite frankly. Can't name a good match she's had since joining the WWE. From RAW, Smackdown, NXT, Superstars, or PPV. I cringe when I see her attempt a splash from the top. It's like Chavo Guerrero Jr frog splash level bad - oddly awkward looking.

Yep, same here as I stated. Fingers crossed on Paige's work though. I've managed to enjoy about...two Alicia Fox matches in her career so lets hope for lucky number three come whenever the match airs. 8*D _(but dead serious in hoping it works.)_



Crusade said:


> To be honest, the tournament so far has been pretty awful in quality but that's mainly due to the main roster. Aksana was beyond awful in her control segments against Emma and as you said: Tamina and Alicia were awful. Summer vs Sasha was okay to begin with but then it turned into a dreadful catfight which ended out of nowhere. Not good. Nothing about Summer Rae has impressed me thus far tbh and I don't get what people are seeing in her. She's pretty much a Kelly Kelly clone to me albeit a bit less awful.
> 
> Hoping for a Paige/Emma final, that would rule.


Summer Rae OWNS.

She's been an awesome, effective heel right from the start if you ask me. From all portions of her work which has shown talent I didn't expect to see in the slightest. She won me over immediately. If it wasn't for Paige, Summer Rae would far and away by my favorite on the roster.

Please, no Kelly Kelly mentions. Too busy loving life not having to deal with her and her woeful head scissors complete with screams. _(then again, that move is dreadful when any talentless women wrestle decides to bust it out; is it easy for them? idk)_ This is the good place that we're in!


----------



## Daiko

Obfuscation said:


> First off, :lmao @ the Bo images.
> 
> Second, well, color me shocked they're getting women who have prior history to working or have adapted well. btw, Bayley worked as "Davina Rose" on the indies, including SHIMMER. So with her solid transition into the WWE Divas scene comes as no real shock considering she was pretty experienced coming in. Serena Deeb as her trainer, now that's a new fact for me. Good stuff. Is Charlotte really Flair's daughter? b/c perhaps Cagematch.net got their facts wrong b/c I read that Charlotte is long time indie wrestler Amber O'Neal instead. I'm not so sure now.
> 
> I understand bringing in main roster divas to expand things, but eh. Not so good when they're taking away instead of adding something to matches. I'll continue to stand by my point on Tamina. I've seen her vs Beth, with time, and it was plenty dreadful. She's rather awful if you ask me and I don't know where this guise of her being "good" came from, quite frankly. Can't name a good match she's had since joining the WWE. From RAW, Smackdown, NXT, Superstars, or PPV. I cringe when I see her attempt a splash from the top. It's like Chavo Guerrero Jr frog splash level bad - oddly awkward looking.
> 
> Yep, same here as I stated. Fingers crossed on Paige's work though. I've managed to enjoy about...two Alicia Fox matches in her career so lets hope for lucky number three come whenever the match airs. 8*D _(but dead serious in hoping it works.)_


Thanks :lol

Yeah, I didn't know about her mainly because I haven't had a chance to check out Shimmer (I wouldn't know where to begin) but TEW came through for me and gave me the whole trained by Serena thing.

Nope, she has had exactly 0 experience on the indies before being signed up by the WWE, but she was trained by Flair, George South and Lodi apparently (Not to mention Robbie Brookside and Sara Del Rey in NXT) so there's the chance that she could have a bit of talent even without the indy experience.

Didn't even know that Tamina vs Beth had happened. fpalm at me.

Paige will hold her own, but Alicia needs to start carrying her weight in matches or just be fired imo. She's nowhere near good enough to be around when this batch of women in NXT get called up.


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko said:


> Thanks :lol
> 
> Yeah, I didn't know about her mainly because I haven't had a chance to check out Shimmer (I wouldn't know where to begin) but TEW came through for me and gave me the whole trained by Serena thing.
> 
> Nope, she has had exactly 0 experience on the indies before being signed up by the WWE, but she was trained by Flair, George South and Lodi apparently (Not to mention Robbie Brookside and Sara Del Rey in NXT) so there's the chance that she could have a bit of talent even without the indy experience.
> 
> Didn't even know that Tamina vs Beth had happened. fpalm at me.
> 
> Paige will hold her own, but Alicia needs to start carrying her weight in matches or just be fired imo. She's nowhere near good enough to be around when this batch of women in NXT get called up.



Begin by purchasing DVDs or pirating shows off of various sites. Anything to see it. 

Well then, this is an interesting development. Glad you brought this to light as I would have expected a solid bout, saw a different blonde _(I think flair's daughter is still blonde...)_ and been like "umm, wtf is this?" haha, cool beans on the info.

Elimination Chamber 2012, yo.

Alicia needs to be booked like The Bellas. Work a match once in a blue moon, it'll suck, then go away to promote WWE in a non-wrestling capacity/look hot in segments. That's all she's good for as it seems to be. No point in having her attempt to wrestle when the end result is never positive.


----------



## Daiko

Obfuscation said:


> Begin by purchasing DVDs or pirating shows off of various sites. Anything to see it.
> 
> Well then, this is an interesting development. Glad you brought this to light as I would have expected a solid bout, saw a different blonde _(I think flair's daughter is still blonde...)_ and been like "umm, wtf is this?" haha, cool beans on the info.
> 
> Elimination Chamber 2012, yo.
> 
> Alicia needs to be booked like The Bellas. Work a match once in a blue moon, it'll suck, then go away to promote WWE in a non-wrestling capacity/look hot in segments. That's all she's good for as it seems to be. No point in having her attempt to wrestle when the end result is never positive.


Good point..

(Y)

I wasn't watching for the first half of 2012 so I missed out on Elimination Chamber, but I just checked the card and saw that the WWE Title match opened the show.. The Fuck?

Bella's, Aksana, Snukaaaaa and Alicia need to be told to fuck right off and Natalya needs to be pushed. Lots and lots o' Nattie pleez Vince.


----------



## Obfuscation

It was the same dealio in 2012 as it was in 2009 for their Chamber show, WWE Championship opener. Had to make way for that Cena vs Kane Ambulance match. that's the one all the fans HAD to see. Not one of the two matches that fits the theme of the PPV. That would be pointless...

Well, lets not be hasty. Lets keep the twins and Fox for aesthetic reasons like I pointed to. All the same while pushing Natalya some more. It's win, win & we wouldn't have to see Tamina's face anymore. _*Bo Dallas type celebration*_


----------



## Daiko

Obfuscation said:


> It was the same dealio in 2012 as it was in 2009 for their Chamber show, WWE Championship opener. Had to make way for that Cena vs Kane Ambulance match. that's the one all the fans HAD to see. Not one of the two matches that fits the theme of the PPV. That would be pointless...
> 
> Well, lets not be hasty. Lets keep the twins and Fox for aesthetic reasons like I pointed to. All the same while pushing Natalya some more. It's win, win & we wouldn't have to see Tamina's face anymore. _*Bo Dallas type celebration*_












They've got Renee.







Who needs anyone else?


----------



## Obfuscation

Renee smiley or not, you just gave me nightmares. MY EYES

The good mood I was in is now gone. :leslie


----------



## Daiko

But I sent you Haley Reps.. You love Haley Reps.. WHY DON'T YOU LOVE ME ANY MORE?


----------



## Obfuscation

That of which I've continued to stare non-stop _(more than usual)_ after seeing the gif content via your last post.

:hayley2


----------



## Daiko




----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on this week:

I am really enjoying the Bo heel turn and the way they're playing it. I like that he's still working as the babyface, etc. and Kruger/Cesaro is still acting heelish, yet it is clear that you are supposed to like Kruger and think Bo is annoying. And then the extreme Bo hatred gets all the women and youngsters in the audience cheering harder for him, and voila you get awesome stuff like dueling "lets go bo" and "no more bo" chants.

Also, Bo's coining of the phrase "Bo-liever" is great, as is Cesaro referencing the "no more bo" chants in his promo. I think it's great that WWE is doing something different, especially if they introduce Zayn into the title picture. I thought the Bo/Cesaro match was quite good. Bo is not bad at all in the ring, he sells quite well I think and always takes a good beating. Who would have thought that Bo as champ could be so entertaining. 

So they mentioned Ohno was "injured" explaining his absence from this month's tapings - I feel like he's actually not injured, but I just hope they're doing this for storyline purposes and not because he's in the doghouse...

On the other hand no explanation was given for Garrett Dylan's absence...odd. A feud between Dawson and Woods could be fun, glad to see that getting kicked off. The Amore/Cassaday pairing is fun too, and a little program between them and Ryan should be cool as well. 

Also, they should just get on with the Ascension thing, but Victor's crushed velvet pants are a questionable fit for the gimmick...


----------



## Interceptor88

Wow, Conor O'Brian and Rick Victor new attires are amazing. Much more unique and gimmicky than the ones from the previous Ascension, and remind me of The Brood and The Acolytes.


----------



## Daiko

_Oh my gawd dude, Daiko just put up a review, we gotta see this'_ - No-one ever.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:







This is how you open a fucking wrestling show.







:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Dallasamania running wild, *bo*rother!








- Smiley pleez.

Mickie Keegan mention.. Yey...

HOLY SHIT IS BO READING THESE FORUMS? I FUCKING CALLED THE BRET HART MENTION LAST WEEK!! If he is, fuck you you long haired ****** looking bastard.









Hart's his mentor? 4/Bo

Don't get annoyed Renee, if you strike him down he'll become more powerful that you can imagine.

He's like that really annoying little kid that are everywhere.. Stranger, stranger, I had a match at Wrestlemania and my mentor is Bret Hart and I will take that sweet and get into your va.. Sorry, I lost my train of thought.. How 'bout them Dodgers huh? (I don't know what or who the Dodgers are, but I like their name)

Oh mah gawd, the beast is here.









If Zayn appears as well I think I'll end up with Friction Burn.. 8*D

Young Punks? You tell him about how it was back in your days Cesaro!

We Da Peepol

BO YOU DICK STOP CENAING THIS PROMO AND WIPE THAT FUCKING GRIN FROM YOUR FACE. 

OH MAH GAWD, THEY'RE EVEN GETTING MY NOMOREBO SHIT IN :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: (I'm claiming it, kay?)

Ouch.. Indisgnificant Champion is the worst insult of all time.

Good. They're getting Alicia out the way early as she could be the cause of the match that lets down the entire show. 

REGAL :mark::mark:

PAIGE :mark::mark:

She sounds like she's scared when she screams :lol _*See's fat guy licking his lips in crowd with hands out of sight*_ *ARGH!*

Nice Kip up combo there from the two.

Time out? The fuck you doing woman, THERE ARE NO BREAKS IN HELL!

:lol at Paige's elbow frenzy.

Those Splits..









That kick oversell :lol

NORTHERN LIGHTS BITCHES What a throw by Fox.

A ball fell loose from Alicia there.. This shit's writing itself.

Gawd dayum those knees! 

Mother fucking Dropkick.

They really no-selled the Paige-Turner there.. Kinda made the ending of a decent match look shit.

Still though - *Alicia Fox vs Paige gets **½ *

Who's this Jobber? 

Liverpool eh? :brodgers

OH MAH LAWD HOLD ME BOYZ AND GIRLZ CAUSE IT'S TIME FOR CONOR! :mark::mark::mark:

OH MY FUCKING GAWD HOLD ME MORE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: FUCKING ASCENSION TIME FUCKERS OH MY FUCKING FUCK FUCK SHIT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:










I'M STILL MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!! I'VE BEEN TOLD TO SHUT THE FUCK UP BUT IDGAF :mark::mark::mark:

Oh my shit, I just fucking can't!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:










Look at these glorious sons of bitches! Look at them dammit! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Holy shit that attire. :mark::mark:

LOOK AT THIS MOTHERFUCKER GO!! :mark::mark:

CONOR'S HULKING UP ALREADY! :mark::mark:

Well that was quick.. 

*Conor O'Brian vs Andy Baker gets **
*Ascension appearance gets ******

And now they give me even more Renee.. NXT, if I ever say a bad thing about you, just point me to this episode and all will be right in the world.

D'ya know the incredible thing about this is? It's only 15 minutes in. In 15 minutes I've been more entertained in this episode of NXT than I have with nearly every Raw this year.

REGAL FIGHTING OH MY FUCKING LAWD PLEASE SOMEONE PINCH ME!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Stop whatting cunts.

Dawson looks like a paedophile.. Serious here, he genuinely looks like he is on every list in the US of 'Murica.

WOODS :mark::mark::mark:

The GOAT :lol

That fucking Chop.. Holy balls.

Wooooooo.

Yeaaaaaah. :lmao

IT'S MORPHIN' TIME!! :mark:

We really need a Woods / Punk Tag Team.. Clobberin' the Morphin'.

Smell ma feet.

*Xavier Woods vs Scott Dawson gets **½ *

:lol that fucking walk back up the ramp :lol

WYATT TIME :mark::mark::mark::mark:

I'm following them Wyatt, oh you better believe I'm following those damn buzzards!

Fucking Enzo now :lol This cannot get any better :lmao

Mason Ryan time... Enzo's going to die.

Well that was shit..

*Mason Ryan vs Enzo Amore gets -******

*STOP GIVING THIS BELLEND MATCHES!*

*Mason Ryan vs Colin Cassady gets *¼*

I heard One of a Kind, that means Sting's coming back at MitB. I think..

Cesaro time :mark:










Oh my fucking god :lmao :lmao :lmao

No more Bo. Dallasamania is running wild *bo*rothers. (I think I made that joke already, but my mind has blanked to anything before the Ascension.. :mark

Regal putting Tom in his place :lol

:lmao No More Bo, Let's Go Bo. :lmao 

Surprise Bitch Krooga makes Daiko sad.. I didn't get to hear the GOAT Entrance theme..

HOLY SHIT HE JUST DRAGGED HIS BALLS ON THAT TOP ROPE! I don't whether to laugh because it happened to Dallas or cry for him because his balls must be in tatters now.

You gotta be kidding me.. Krooga you slut. Bo you possible transexual rapist. Cesaro you unfortunate jobber.

Bo Dallas vs Antonio Cesaro - ***½

:lol The fuck is this? :lol

KROOGA!!

MOTHER OF UPPERCUTS!

YES! KILL A BITCH CESARO.

KROOGA!!

YES, FUCK HIM UP!

OHAY SAMI :mark:

What's an Ole?

Sami sending a warning :mark:

Please never scream again Bo.. Srzlay. Never again.

****½ NXT. If you haven't yet. Watch it!


----------



## Cyon

I'm loving Enzo Amore :lol I'm liking Xavier Woods as well. That Bray Wyatt promo was great as always. The Ascension is looking pretty good.

I'm guessing they're doing a slow heel turn for Bo with him still facing heel opponents? I didn't think of him much, but him becoming an obnoxious heel who thinks he's face sounds good. I think he can pull it off quite well. 

Still think he would do better as some creepy brainwashed rapist guy who just smiles and does unspeakable things to his victims in some isolated barn-turned-into-a-torture-dungeon way out in the countryside.


----------



## RiverFenix

I get that Bo Dallas is supposed to be an oblivious, delusional twat - but I think it's all wrong for the NXT championship holder. The Jericho troll character didn't work, and Jericho had decades of fan loyalty and cache built up and fans rejected it completely. Andy Kaufman was funny to the folks who "got it", but he pissed off everybody else, and that everybody else was a big majority. It won't work with Bo because as champion fans will hate his guts and cheer for his opponent, but as a face - he'll be facing heels and in developmental with less than established characters I don't think you want your heels getting cheered. Also the matches will suck because Bo works a bland style even before this gimmick and now I think he's trolling completely - especially with his finisher. And the heel of course still works as a heel in the match - rest holds, strikes, more plodding. So you have both wrestlers are not bringing any flash to the matches. 

I think this Bo gimmick would be better served with a mid-card title or some lesser than champion designation. FCW had the Jack Brisco Challenge ring, or maybe Bo could have created something to call himself and just created a title like the NXT Intercontinental Champion or something and never defend it, or defend it and when he lost he'd claim it was a non-title match. 

Paige vs Alicia was clunkier than most NXT womens matches. Also I've noticed that the NXT women don't know how to build to the finish, so it looks like it comes out of nowhere and the crowd hasn't been primed for it. Also doesn't help that the PBP guy seems to suffer from boy who cried wolf syndrome in that he calls every pin fall like that should be it, so when it happens his call falls flat. 

I still don't like Paige as a face, and I don't think she's really comfortable in the role. She can obviously go in the ring, but doesn't look at all comfortable playing to the crowd both in her entrance and during the match. I guess that's why it's developmental and she can work on those aspects. 

Byron Saxton is a much better ring announcer than the women they used on alternating weeks. 

Rick Victor should have wore his goggles during the entrance, though I assume he probably doesn't because he can't see. The new Ascension needs some promo's done about them, as was done with Kenneth Cameron and Conor - 





I want to like Rick Victor in this role, but so far I'm underwhelmed. Kenneth Cameron had superstar charisma to him I think, he would have been the singles breakout of the two. But he screwed up so now we're left with Jim Neidhart/Marty Janetty getting the push. Kenneth made the gimmick work, now it just seems rather corny. Just put facepaint on Conor, team him with Knuckles Madsen in a Road Warriors inspired tag team. 

Conor's ring gear was 100% better, but I agree with the previous poster than Victor has to lose the crushed velvet gear - hopefully it's on order from the same folks who did the new O'Brien gear. 

Kassius out injured sucks big time. Hopefully it's not a serious injury. Graves is overkilling his "Stay down" tattoo focus. We get it, we know it's there. 

Kassius' absence gets explained, Garrett Dylan's absence is treated as if he never existed. Makes me think there is a repackaging there. Unfortunately the match between Dawson and Woods was a stinker. Crowd was flat for it, and the announcers even didn't seem to know where to go calling it or ran out of material. Best part of the match was the spotlighted hair flip mist Xavier does pre-match. Dawson is a tag wrestler - he is too limited to be a singles guy. I like Wood's finisher, but the name of it right blows. 

I like Enzo, interested in seeing more of him to see if he can actually go in ring. I think Colin should be referred to as Big Daddy Cass, rather than Big Cass. Mason Ryan has a million dollar look, but I don't think will ever draw a dime. His character is all wrong right now. 

Cesaro vs Bo was a decently worked match work rate wise, but the Bo Dallas character doesn't work in situations like this. Post match was clunky with Cesaro attacking Kruger, but then aligning with him - all so they could set up the Zayn save spot. Why have Cesaro attack Kruger in the first place?


----------



## DisturbedOne98

^^What?! The crowd loved Woods. For only wrestling like 3-4 times on NXT, he's really over. As soon as his music hit, people marked for him.

Also, loving Enzo. Soooo much charisma from that dude. I keep thinking of Eddie Guerrero when I see him. I wouldn't mind if they did the Eddie/Chyna style storyline if he ever gets called up either. I was disappointed he lost though; or at least at the fact that him AND Cassidy both lost. Cassidy should have won in some way, shape or form to look like a more legitimate threat that Enzo hides behind. Even if it ended in a no contest, it would have been a more effective finish imo.

The main event was great and both men played their roles perfectly. Bo Dallas is a perfectly fine wrestler like I said all along. Things were paced nicely, there was a bit of drama, and nothing looked sloppy. Overall, an A for both men. I also :mark: for the ending. That set up a pretty nice picture I must say.

So NXT was leagues better this week than the last. I'm really looking forward to the next women's match too. I'm intrigued to see who they're going to have Paige up against.


----------



## DOPA

*NXT 7/4/2013*

NXT Time! Before I review I need to make mention of two things:

* This crowd was hot all night and made the show super enjoyable to watch
* Tony Dawson is still fucking garbage.

Anyway.........

*Show Review*

* RENEE YOUNG :mark: :mark: :mark: Holy hell this show couldn't start any better!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:......please start like this every week? <3

* Bo Dallas interview. Bo is turning up his annoying character more. Good god the cheese in this interview. The references to Bret Hart, the sucking up over the top kiss ass babyface, the bo-lievers sthick. The Wrestlemania reference.....uggh so annoying and bad that it works. That big grin killed me :lmao. I hope to god I'm right and they are going with Bo be THIS much of a goofy babyface to annoy people more as a heel otherwise they are really going to have trouble getting people behind Dallas. 

* Cesaro comes in with the WE THE PEOPLE sthick :mark:. Real solid promo by Cesaro. Seems as though the new gimmick is allowing Cesaro to be a bit more impactful with his interviews. His reference to No More Bo is promising. NXT are acknowledging that Bo is not being supported. That along with the real over the top face promo to the point of annoyance (Renee selling being annoyed helped too!) is a good sign. Solid promo by Cesaro. Depending on where they are going with Bo's character that could have been either actually good or downright horrible. Too early to tell if they are gonna go with the heel turn.

* I must say although we do mark for Renee because she's utterly gorgeous that she is a damn good interviewer and does her job well. Really added a lot to this opening segment.

* PAIGE! :mark: :mark: :mark:. Wow, really big pop for her coming out. She's gotten so over on NXT, they love her. Don't care about Alicia. So this was actually a pretty good match. Alicia's control segments were actually enjoyable and the opening mat exchange between her and Paige was good. I absolutely loved how vicious Paige was in this. I marked out for the elbows, the forearms and especially the knees. Stiff shots. Alicia did a superb dropkick near the end of this match. The finish however came really out of nowhere and they didn't build up to it nearly as much as they could and should have. Announcers did a real poor job putting over the Paige Turner. Tony Dawson is a drain on everything in NXT, fucking shit announcer. IMPROVE ALREADY AND SHOW EMOTION OR AT LEAST INSIGHT. This was real enjoyable though.

* ASCENSION :mark: :mark: :mark:. Holy hell O'Brien looks like a fucking beast. Absolutely tremendous look. Have always loved his attire. I'm not too sure about Rick Victor though if he fits with the Ascension/O'Brien at least looks wise. O'Brien has such an intimidating look and has such a big presence that Victor next him doesn't seem to fit for me. It's pretty disappointing actually and those red pants look way out of place. But I won't judge his ability till I see him.

* I have a hard time finding most squash matches enjoyable but in this one, O'Brien made it entertaining. His working and offense which really overwhelmed and suffocated his opponent Baker was fun to watch for the minute it got. Served its purpose well.

* MORE RENEE YOUNG :mark: :mark: :mark: They know how to please us Renee admirers/marks :mark: :mark: :mark:. Interview regarding Ohno's condition. This was pretty disappointing to be honest. Graves was pretty good, Neville was very dull and monotone. He needs to work on his interview skills. Luckily he is excellent in the ring. The invitation to Regal to fight the Wyatt Family was an interesting one. Looking forward to Regal's response.

* Lefort definitely has some good mic skills despite the horribly forced French accent. I don't like some of these early 90's gimmicks such as this one. Not liking the character. Dawson looks like Trevor Murdoch :lmao :lmao :lmao. Laughed so hard at his attire.

* Xavier Woods has literally the stupidest gimmick ever and it doesn't even have a purpose like Emma's. At least with Emma's silly gimmick we know she's supposed to be clueless and completely oblivious to what is around her which is what makes her so appealing and FUN. Woods's gimmick is the definition of a forced fun gimmick and is utterly stupid :lmao. The 90's nostalgia act, the ripping off of troy mcclue (simpsons) in his promos, the break dancing, the power ranger references and literally the most stupid over the top signature move I've ever seen. Honestly so bad. It would be even worse if Woods wasn't a good performer and I'm not going to say that he isn't because he is. He has charisma and he can work. I just hate the gimmick.

* Solid match between Woods and Dawson. Even though I hate the gimmick I like that Woods is trying to work it into the match to really show off his character. His charisma is very evident here during the match, its clear the crowd are very into him. I enjoyed this (except that damn Woods signature and the stupid name for Wood's eat defeat finisher). It's too bad Dawson was just booked to lose here and nothing else was done with him. But he's obviously booked as a tag team wrestler, so he should be fine.

* BRAY FUCKING WYATT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:. Another typically great promo by Wyatt, this guy has his character and his promo style down to the absolute tee. He is absolutely living the gimmick which is what makes a great performer. Such a joy to watch.

* First time seeing Enzo Amore. Damn he is acting super erratic in the ring. This guy though can cut an entertaining promo, really enjoyed that. His trash talking was great. The crowd are loving this guy. But damn he sounds so much like DDP. As soon as I said that to myself Regal asks if Enzo is DDP's love child! :lmao :lmao :lmao. Oh my god I can't take this, Regal said what everyone thought :lmao. Definitely the funniest part of the night. I was hysterical.

* Ryan drops Enzo in literally 5 seconds :lmao. That was so much funnier than it had any right to be considering its Mason Ryan but Enzo made that super entertaining. If he is being booked as a more arrogant and comedic version of Mikey Whipwreck then sign me up because this guy made a hell of an impression on me.

* Ryan then squashes Enzo's partner Cassady in under a minute.....okay seriously what was the point in this? I get Enzo because its part of his gimmick but Cassady is legit 7ft and looks like a monster and gets squashed by Mason Fucking Ryan of all people. I lol'd at NXT trying to get Ryan over. He is legit awful and nobody gives a damn about him.

* Cesaro comes out to cheers. Bo comes out and gets by far the most heat of the night :lmao. They are tearing him to shreds. Booing the absolute shit of him. Holy crap I was actually taken a back by how much this hot crowd hated Bo. Those no more Bo chants were loud as hell. As were the we the people chants. A few women who for some unknown reason fancy Bo even though he looks like a woman himself try get some let's go Bo chants going but for the most part is completely drowned out by the No More Bo chants and the cheers for Cesaro.

* HOLY FUCKING HELL. I am convinced after this match that Cesaro aside from Bryan is the best worker in the company. That was the biggest one man carry job I've seen in a long time. Bo aside from a couple of things added literally NOTHING to this match. Bo did two things well: He sold well throughout the match and he also pulled off a surprisingly great double underhook suplex off the top rope. Everything else he did was typical Bo Dallas shit. So pretty much awful. But that didn't matter because this match was all about Cesaro. His control segments were really engaging and entertaining. His offense was brutal and hard hitting. His psychology of going back to the reverse chinlock and trying to knock Bo out was brilliantly done because of the intensity of the hold. I've seen any one do a reverse chinlock as intense as Cesaro and if it were any other performer it might have not worked but with Cesaro it was a huge strength and a joy to watch. That gutwrench suplex from the turnbuckle was AWESOME :mark:. Huge mark out moment and really unbelievable. Cesaro's offense throughout made this match a joy to watch....when Cesaro was in control. When Bo got in control the match went completely downhill. Extremely vanilla, dull and boring. Bo has no idea how to work an interesting style or work a crowd. Going back to same old shit again and again. People complain about Cena but he was NEVER THIS BAD. Good lord. Cesaro carries Bo to the first good match he's ever been in. Cesaro is the MVP of this episode.

* The finish of this match made sense with Kruger trying to get involved and Cesaro running into him and costing him the match. Bo's god awful finisher however pretty much killed the impact of the finish . FUCKING BO DALLAS RUINING EVERY GOOD THING. Thankfully after Bo's obviously over the top and cheesy celebration Kruger attacks from behind and beats the shit out of him. His strikes are vicious and the crowd are cheering for him. Kruger chants start. In comes Cesaro who wallops Kruger for costing him the match which is great booking. Cesaro then beats the fuck out of Bo. Those vicious forearms to the back of the head. Kruger comes in to attack Bo some more. Him and Cesaro stare down before deciding to forget their differences and kick the shit out of Bo together. YES! BEAT THE FUCK OUT OF THIS UNTALENTED SLACK! In comes SAMI ZAYN :mark: for the save going after Cesaro saving Bo. Sami sends a message to Cesaro but also pats and points at the title. Zayn going after the title too?! This could end up being real interesting if that's the case. Can't wait for Zayn vs Cesaro III. Good ending.

Overall, definitely a good show. MUCH BETTER than the last two weeks. Real enjoyable. Looking forward to next week. MORE EMMA :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Daiko

People be stealing my thing..


----------



## DOPA

Daiko said:


> People be stealing my thing..


Sorry I couldn't help it, its too fun . Worked it into my normal review style. It makes it more fun to write


----------



## Bryan D.

Bolievers? Bo freaking lievers? This guy MUST be a retarded. I can't stand him. How can he possibly be a WWE Superstar? Did he kiss some ass?


----------



## Daiko

You just mad that because we all Bolieve, Dallasamania is running wild. Srsly though. Fuck the Bo and make him humble.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Fuck me, Wyatt Family just keeps impressing me more week after week. That promo was just ace, not just the way it was delivered and so on, but VISUALLY. Him sitting in his rocking chair with those two lugging great behemoths by his side. Absolutely brilliant.

I LOVE Enzo Amore! Fuck, this guy is great. If he continues at this trajectory, put him on the damn roster. He would make an awesome heel manager/part time wrestler. :lmao @ the crowd shouting along to the 'S-A-W-F-T!' bit. 

On paper this episode didn't really look like much, but I thought it was superb. Bit miffed at how they completely neglected the disappearance of Garrett Dylan though.

Also, full marks to the crowd, I thought they were awesome. (Y)


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-nxt-742013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with two good matches. There were a lot of good characters on the show and it had a little something for everyone, with a good crowd.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Bo needs to come out to Journey and bask in his own glory. That would be epic.


----------



## Stanford

Enzo Amore steals the show.


----------



## TT BOY

Do you think it was a good idea to move from fcw and begin to show the future stars on tv? wasn't it better when you didn't know who they were and it was a surprise when they debuted on raw or sd?


----------



## Mr. I

TT BOY said:


> Do you think it was a good idea to move from fcw and begin to show the future stars on tv? wasn't it better when you didn't know who they were and it was a surprise when they debuted on raw or sd?


FCW was on TV as well, NXT is simply on more TVs. It's entirely your choice to watch NXT, after all, you know it's the developmental show and it's going to show you future roster guys.


----------



## TT BOY

Yes that's why I only watch it from time to time. When the Shield debuted I didn't know who they were and it was a awesome angle but if you knew who they were the surprise and excitement is not that great.


----------



## TT BOY

Enzo Amore and Emma will be big stars.


----------



## dxbender

TT BOY said:


> Do you think it was a good idea to move from fcw and begin to show the future stars on tv? wasn't it better when you didn't know who they were and it was a surprise when they debuted on raw or sd?


NXT is now basically like Triple A Baseball or AHL Hockey or NBA D-League.

It's minor league system for WWE where if people want to watch they can. It'll contain stars who might make it to the main roster, stars who were on main roster(but sent back down) and guys who won't ever make it to main roster. Just like minor league sports teams.




I wonder if the Kruger teaming with Cesaro thing was just to set up a tag match on NXT or if Kruger might actually come to main roster and be part of Coulters stable?


----------



## papercuts_hurt

dxbender said:


> I wonder if the Kruger teaming with Cesaro thing was just to set up a tag match on NXT or if Kruger might actually come to main roster and be part of Coulters stable?


I hope not...I love Kruger and he's fully ready for a call-up, but he's got his own thing, and he's rockin it pretty great. If anyone from NXT joins Cesaro/Colter on the main roster, it should of course be Kassius Ohno.


----------



## SOSheamus

DisturbedOne98 said:


> ^^What?! The crowd loved Woods. For only wrestling like 3-4 times on NXT, he's really over. As soon as his music hit, people marked for him.
> 
> Also, loving Enzo. Soooo much charisma from that dude. I keep thinking of Eddie Guerrero when I see him. I wouldn't mind if they did the Eddie/Chyna style storyline if he ever gets called up either. I was disappointed he lost though; or at least at the fact that him AND Cassidy both lost. Cassidy should have won in some way, shape or form to look like a more legitimate threat that Enzo hides behind. Even if it ended in a no contest, it would have been a more effective finish imo.
> 
> The main event was great and both men played their roles perfectly. Bo Dallas is a perfectly fine wrestler like I said all along. Things were paced nicely, there was a bit of drama, and nothing looked sloppy. Overall, an A for both men. I also :mark: for the ending. That set up a pretty nice picture I must say.
> 
> So NXT was leagues better this week than the last. I'm really looking forward to the next women's match too. I'm intrigued to see who they're going to have Paige up against.


If Enzo doesnt make it in the WWE i will be amazed. The most charismatic guy in NXT by a long shot. Good talker, nice little catchphrases. I too see Eddie Guerrero in him. The whole obnoxious Jersey gimmick could very well play out like Latino Heat when he was chasing Chyna.

Also...I like Woods, but damn was i surprised at the support he was getting for a guy thats only just re-surfaced and hasnt really built up the retro gimmick all that much for fans to get into like they were for this taping.


----------



## Mr. I

dxbender said:


> NXT is now basically like Triple A Baseball or AHL Hockey or NBA D-League.
> 
> It's minor league system for WWE where if people want to watch they can. It'll contain stars who might make it to the main roster, stars who were on main roster(but sent back down) and guys who won't ever make it to main roster. Just like minor league sports teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Kruger teaming with Cesaro thing was just to set up a tag match on NXT or if Kruger might actually come to main roster and be part of Coulters stable?


I can't imagine an insane South African mercenary/poacher being too well suited to Colter's Real American stable. Cesaro as a Swissman is a different story given his relationship with America on screen.


----------



## truk83

Enzo, and Mojo will be a tag team.


----------



## Bryan D.

Enzo Amore and Sylvester Leffort are great. They're charismatic as fuck.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Bryan D. said:


> Enzo Amore and Sylvester Leffort are great. They're charismatic as fuck.


Make them into a tag team.


----------



## x78

I really enjoyed the Woods vs Dawson match. Great to see two good workers with clear gimmicks getting over so quickly. I can't remember the last time a heel got legit heat like Dawson was getting in the match. Both guys should be pushed once the Wyatt Family are gone. Amore is awesome as well, and Cassidy can talk too so I'm looking forward to that pairing. I did miss Enzo's "bada boom, realest guy in the room" though, hopefully he brings that back. Looks like a good future for the NXT tag division with these guys and O'Brien looking back to his old self again, Victor needs to lose the red pants though.


----------



## CactusJamie

The Ascension entrance was pretty badass, I am stoked for their re-birth (July 24th!). Hopefully they will also debut their new Perry Saturn designed finisher too 

Loved the reaction the fans gave Bo though, I hadn't seen a crowd literally stand up and turn their backs to the ring like that before. NXT has some pretty awesome fans lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Well Cesaro worked his magic again. This time vs everyone's favorite NXT Championship, Bo Dallas. Good match. Cesaro's school boy to the outside will be the coolest move seen in a wrestling ring all year. Calling it now.

The personalities made the rest of the show considering the matches weren't anything to write home about. Enzo Amore came off as forgettable the first time around, but on this edition he won me over. Got to love a comedy jobber who's good in his role. That's what he is.

Wyatt Family vs Regal, Neville, & Graves should be tremendous. Guessing that's lined up for next week.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

-Alicia/Paige was a solid opener; I'm" still not convinced on Paige but can't deny how popular she is, Fox was opposite her so I can't complain one bit as she continues to be my favorite women's wrestler in the mainstream promotions very easy to get invested into her work. Only qualm was the underwhelming finish but that's nitpicking.

-Conan O'Brien needs to work on his squashes because they don't come off well at all and he needs a clear and distinct finish.

-Xavier Woods/Scott Dawson was a fine affair. Woods is a boat load of personality with ring savvy to match and Dawson played his role well, always been a fan of the tough working man look.

-Enzo & Cassidy I can see being really good midcard players in WWE. They complement each other well with the traditional chihuahua/pitbull combo(though Cassidy can talk as well so that's a bonus). I like Mason Ryan, but they need to tone his antics down; call me old school but if you're not going to give him a mic then let his presence do the talking.

-Cesaro/Dallas was a solid Main Event and both guys worked hard. The aftermatch beat down would've came off better if Cesaro didn't uppercut Kruger 30 seconds earlier. WWE seems to be having trouble establishing Bo as an sympathetic babyface despite following the rulebook, they may need to tweak his character a bit if they want to people to get behind him as an underdog.

Overall a fun edition of NXT, best value for 40 minutes.


----------



## Delbusto

The main event was actually pretty damn good I thought, Cesaro never seems to have a bad match. Good work from both guys.


----------



## Wcthesecret

HayleySabin said:


> Well Cesaro worked his magic again. This time vs everyone's favorite NXT Championship, Bo Dallas. Good match. Cesaro's school boy to the outside will be the coolest move seen in a wrestling ring all year. Calling it now.
> 
> The personalities made the rest of the show considering the matches weren't anything to write home about. Enzo Amore came off as forgettable the first time around, but on this edition he won me over. Got to love a comedy jobber who's good in his role. That's what he is.
> 
> Wyatt Family vs Regal, Neville, & Graves should be tremendous. Guessing that's lined up for next week.


...Enzo's not comedic...HE'S FUCKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

Comedic. Awesome. It's all relative.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

This was a fun week. Emma vs Rae was fun though Summer's offense was PURE. MANURE. Zayn/Kruger was great too, I don't even have to talk about Enzo/Cassidy. Magic. And the main event was great too.


Gotta say though, there was a huge difference in mic work between Regal, Graves, and Neville. Aka Regal is still awesome.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on this week:

Opener was decent, I was expecting Summer to pick up the win but Emma/Paige is a more interesting matchup and I'll be interested to see who the fans support more. I thought Summer actually looked OK in this match and the last one...I always thought she sucked after one match a few months ago that was dreadful and she did this really really bad kick for a finish, but her last couple outings have been better.

Bayley is pretty entertaining. Love how the girls on NXT have gimmicks. Hope they give Charlotte one besides just being Ric's daughter...hoping she pulls something dastardly on poor Bayley next week to come in as a heel, the women's roster is kinda unbalanced and in need of another good heel.

LOVED Kruger vs. Zayn. Nice to see a good competitive matchup, and helped set up the #1 contenders match which should be awesome. Sami and Kruger are both real impressive and they look ready for call ups...good charisma, presence, in ring skills, promos...actually fuck it just keep em on NXT forever it's better anyway lol.

An aside: anyone else find it odd that in Zayn's promo photos (like the ones they show on the graphics advertising the match), he is wearing a scarf but no shirt? I love Sami but I don't get it...

Glad to see Amore/Cass get the win over Ryan. Amore is great in his role, no way he won't catch on as a comedy jobber, and Cassidy is good backup for him. I do wish they made Cassidy a little more imposing by letting him get some monster moves in, make them more of a threat to Ryan...anyway glad those guys are starting to get more time and I want to see more.

I hope Kassius Ohno isn't out long...shoulder injury they claim...do you guys think he's really hurt or this is just storyline? Hope he's not being punished for something or anything...

And then the main event. It was nice to see Regal in the ring as always, and the Wyatts were great as always too. Looks like the feud will roll on.

As glad as I am that the Wyatt family is up on the big shows now, I really am gonna miss them a lot on NXT if they stop appearing...NXT is so good now and I enjoy it more than Raw or SD, I almost just don't even want anybody to leave! Just make NXT 2 hours lol, it seriously is the best thing they've got going.


----------



## DOPA

*NXT 7/10/2013 Review*

NXT TIME!!!

* Summer Rae......ugggh, not a good start for me, let's hope she starts showing me something to actually make me understand why people like her. But Summer also means one thing.....

* EMMA! :mark: :mark: :mark: BUBBLES :mark: :mark: :mark:

* God I'm such a kid but Emma is TOO FUN.

* So Emma vs Summer.....wasn't very good at all. Emma once again was allowed very little offense which is hugely disappointing because she can wrestle. Summer's control segments for the most part were absolutely dire. Absolutely atrocious offense, the only good thing she did was the suplex which she at least executed that fine, but the rest uggh...not good. Especially the beginning. At least it picked up when Summer decided to not go with the weakest and most girly strikes. Uggh. Finish came out of nowhere much like Paige vs Alicia last week. At least the right person won. Emma through to the final :mark: :mark: :mark:.

* Well Summer failed to impress me again, STILL NOT SEEING IT GUYS.

* Summer attacks Emma after the match which again was delivered very weakly on her part. In comes PAIGE :mark: :mark: :mark: for the save. We get a nice little stare down and tease between Emma and Paige for the final, Emma looking a little more serious. I can't wait for this :mark: :mark: :mark:. This WILL deliver. I guarantee it.

* Then we go to a backstage segment with Bayley and Dusty. Bayley seems to have a new gimmick fully down as pretty much an over excited happy fan. Hey, I'm down with that, she seems to be pulling off well and it will be cool to see where this goes. At least they are giving the NXT divas characters which is nice to see. In comes NAITCH! :mark: along with his daughter Charlotte who makes her debut. Not much is really seen from Charlotte this week as its more of a teaser. Bayley vs Charlotte is made for next week. This shall be interesting for both divas, to see how Bayley's new character develops and how we see Charlotte do in her first match and what she'll be like persona wise.

* Sami! :mark: :mark: :mark:. Then out comes Kruger who still has that awfully put on demented face :lol. I still can't buy this character, everything seems too over the top and put on. He still isn't coming across naturally to me. One thing I can't bash against Kruger though is how he performs in the ring. This was a damn good match between him and Sami. Sami of course we know how great he is but Kruger was good here too, had some very entertaining control sections, some very crisply executed moves especially that snap suplex. He pulled off an almost perfect double legged spinebuster which was done very nicely and I really liked the work on the arm. Kruger was very opportunistic and hard hitting at time fitting nicely with his hunter gimmick. I'm still not sure about that finisher he is applying as it just looks like a reverse grounded top wrist lock to me. But still, this was real good. A lot of nice near falls and teased moments that added to this match. Commentary ruined it really with the false excitement and the way over the top hyperbole especially from Maddox who gave away when a near fall was coming nearly every time.

* RENEE YOUNG! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:. Interview with Neville, Graves and Regal. The experience factor here is so evident as Regal without a doubt was the best in this segment. Neville once again was rather dull and unexciting in his promo delivery and Graves was given very little to say. Regal pretty much delivered up to the standard you would expect from him. Very solid. Six man tag should be good!

* Mason Ryan.....UGGGGGGGGGGGGH. Again I let out the biggest sigh when he came out. Such a drain. Oh its Enzo Amore with Cassady! This should be fun. Enzo has the mic once again. He really does have a DDP like delivery. Damn this guy is so entertaining. Realest guy in the room, SAWFT. He has his trademarks down.

* "1+1 meathead =3.14 Time to eat your pie!" OMG :lmao. Okay officially sold on this guy, that was awesomely hilarious :lmao.

* 2 on 1 handicap match, this is made much more entertaining than it should have been due to Enzo and Cassady's antics. OMG that finish :lol. Enzo clipping Ryan so the 7ft Cassady falls on top for the win :lol. Enzo is the man and this pairing is awesome. Wasn't much of a match overall.

* Dusty announces 3 way for the number 1 contendership for the NXT Title. Kruger, Cesaro and Zayn. That should be a real good match for next week but Sami already got beaten by Kruger? Seems kind of strange he is in it but I guess they need a face. Good for Sami to be put in this position early on. Kruger is definitely winning that match though.

* THE WYATT FAMILY :mark: :mark: :mark:. Bray cuts yet another great and eery promo. Standard Bray Wyatt bossing it on the mic, I don't think I've ever heard him cut a bad promo yet.

* Out come Neville, Graves and Regal and we have the six man under way. Damn this was a very very good main event. Really smartly played out 6 man tag. I absolutely loved the control segments from the Wyatt Family. Very erratic, brutal and ugly looking. They really work well together like they are literally one machine together which was put over very well by the commentary. The big monster Harper and Rowan have no wasted motion in their offense with the hard hitting strikes, the forearms and knees and those high impact moves. LOVE Rowans Pumphandle backbreaker, works very well for him. Watching the control segments from the Wyatt Family was a joy to see how well it was structured. The teases of the tag for Neville were some of the best I've seen done in a long time, the cut offs were timed perfectly and the timing, psychology and storytelling throughout this middle section with Neville's struggle to escape the Wyatt Family's grasp to make the tag was fantastically done.

The tag and the Regal hot tag was all very nicely done. Felt really weird seeing a Regal hot tag stretch to me, I dunno why. I guess I'm only used to seeing it when he was with Eugene or Tajiri. Neville's plancha over the top rope was AWESOME :mark: :mark:. Perfectly done, such athleticism. Also loved the ending with Bray being the very fresh man tagging in and staring down Regal before attacking him and nailing him with his finisher. Felt like a very conclusive and decisive ending. I don't know if this is a good comparison to use but it felt like when you have very sick dog which you know is going to die and you put it out of its misery by putting him down. That's what it felt like with the way Bray looked at Regal and finished him off like he knew Regal was going to fall. Albeit in a much more sick and twisted way rather than in the way you would put down a dog out of mercy. Really good main event, enjoyed the hell out of it.

* Wyatt Family stand tall to end the show.

* Very good main event, good match between Sami and Kruger, Enzo being entertaining as hell and some nice character development for Bayley and little tease for Charlotte's debut. I thought this was a pretty good NXT, not as good as last weeks but it builds pretty nicely into next week.


----------



## RiverFenix

Solid offering this week, with a damn good main event. 

I like Summer Rae, reminds me more of Maryse this week than Michelle McCool this week - I like her in the ring, though her trash talking was a bit too much this week. It's like she ad-libbed the trash talking finish to Sasha Banks and somebody in the back liked it and told her to do more of it. Less is more folks. I'll never "get" Emma, but there is nothing more I can say. The wrong girl won here. 

I like that Bayley, and all NXT Women for that matter have gimmicks, but her acting is pretty bad, but I par for the course really when asking wrestlers to act even up on the main rosters. Charlotte looks better on vid than she does in stills. She can't possibly fill the shoes of Daddy though, but she can't be as bad as David was. 

Sami vs Kruger was a very solid, if unspectacular match. Will the fans drop the Ole chants - you might think you're showing your love for Sami, but it's disrespectful of his wishes. Solid match, told a good story, but nothing really stood out to mention separately just the same )Edit to add - that jump up cross body spot should be a permanent addition to the Zayn moveset). Maddox's voice goes up way too high pitched when selling the drama, it's grating on the ears bad. I think the announcers did a disservice to this match overall, Regal would have been much better calling this one. The GC3 seemed botched, as there was no pressure put on the lower back of Sami in the move, it was all on his arm, whereas I thought it was supposed to be both. 

Neville delivers a promo like you saw in the 1980's. He got the words out fine, but was stiff as hell just standing there frozen from the neck down. Graves tries to appear more natural, but he' still reciting lines. Regal is one of the best and probably made the other two look worse because of obvious comparison. 

I'll NEVER understand why WWE hasn't used War Games for one of their own PPV's. Is it pride by Vince that can't give WCW credit for a creation of theirs? I mean why not incorporate the War Games team portion with the Elimination Chamber set-up? Last year would have been perfect - The three members of the Shield vs Cena, Sheamus, Ryback. But I digress...

Mason Ryan vs Enzo and Cassady was good filler. Enzo is great. I read he was (or still is) a DJ, but don't know if that's true but if so it would explain his comfortable-ness on the mic. Enzo is a natural and easily one of the most charismatic members of the NXT roster. You can't teach what he has. Colin is just a big goon, but it works with Enzo. I too would like to see Colin treated more seriously as a threat given he's a legit seven footer though, maybe that will come in time. Right people got the win here, I was worried at first. Where does this feud go from here? Does Mason get a tag partner? Or does he want a rematch where Enzo and Cassady have to tag in and out? 

At about 30:50 of my download during the Bray Wyatt entrance monologue somebody yells out Husky Harris - WWE should boot that guy from the arena. Might not be able to do it at wwe events, but screw that guy for trying to be "that guy". 

Main Event is must see. Can't really say or explain more than that. All six played their parts perfectly. Rowan is a huge dude but sells really well, and while his offense is rudimentary I guess when you're his size that's all it needs to be to be effective. Harper is agile as hell for a man his size, and has his character nailed almost as good as Bray has his, my knock on Harper is his mic work from his Raw vignettes. Neville plays a very good face-in-peril, and the Wyatt Family were great playing the heels in control. Graves was over-shadowed in this match by the rest, rather non-descript and no flash moves that he needs for a face. I don't get why Graves would catch Neville with Rowan on the tope spot, I mean I get it for safety concerns to Neville - but for in character storyline purposes why would he put himself in the line of fire to get taken out by Air Neville? 

Where's Kassius?


----------



## Cyon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I like that Bayley, and all NXT Women for that matter have gimmicks, but her acting is pretty bad, but I par for the course really when asking wrestlers to act even up on the main rosters.


That's what I thought about her in that segment as well. I know they're trying to have her be some innocent naive girl gimmick, but she came off as a really awkward innocent girl instead who could barely remember her lines. Maybe that's the point, but I don't know.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT 7/10/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-nxt-7102013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: This was a home run of an NXT episode. They introduced some new people, got Bayley over, had good wrestling and set-up a bunch of stuff for next week. Great show.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## CruelAngel77

Emma advances because #Emmalution bay-bey! It amazes me how fast she got over, I can't wait to see her walk out on RAW one day a crowd of thousands are doing "The Emma" with her. I may cry. The right girl won, and I feel a heel turn is coming on for Paige next week.

All the matches this week were great. The Blue Thunder Bomb Sayn broke out should be the new finisher. If only the commentator not Brad Maddox knew how to show some excitement with vocal enthusiasm. Seriously the guy is like bizarro JR.

I fucking love Enzo Amore! The "3.14 time to eat your pi" almost made me choke on my pizza. He is the last of the Real G's.

John Cena = SAWFT!
The Rock = S.A.W.F.T!
Undertaker's Wrestlemania Streak = 21 and SAWFT!
Daniel Bryan's beard = SAWFT with a shiny coat.
AJ's ass = Well it's rude to depict women as sexual ob...SAWFT!!

Regal is an old charmer. I like him flirting with whatever her name is while putting over his teammates catchphrases, making everyone laugh, then going serious and selling the hatred he had for the Wyatt family in under a minute. What a legend.

The main event was great. Even Rowan looked really good in the ring. After the faces play human pinball and the two giant's have been picked off I love how Wyatt who barely took a punch the whole match, just casually walked up to Regal and killed him dead with Sis Abigail. Really smart ending.


----------



## Bryan D.

Good Lord, I'm in love with Emma and Enzo Amore. Thank God he beat that carisma vacuum, Mason Ryan.

:mark:


----------



## That's Amore

This Enzo Amore fella is too good to be true, never heard of him before so don't have a clue how good he really is, but my god is he a natural.

Show was good overall, but I have come to expect that from NXT recently.


----------



## Daiko

*Daiko's NXT Comments Because Everyone Else Is Doing Reviews Now *- _Where Brain Cells come to die._

Ohai Summer <3

Oh great these two fuckwits.. GIMMEH MAH REGAL!

My Bubbles.

Fuck me Summer Rae's a shit trashtalker. 'You wanna go Emma?'

Near Covers are now one counts. Good going commentator I can't remember the name of..

*clap clap clap clap clap* EMMALUTION *clap clap clap clap clap*

Her pins are nearly unbreakable? Emma kicked out at 1 earlier fuckwit..

Stop screaming you long legged beautiful.. Where was I going with this?

ERMMA DERD ERT!

Emma wins, aaaaand she's gone.

Oh hey Paige.

Yes, I agree Paige. You two. Lesbians. Yes.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

REGAL WRESTLING AGAIN :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Kruger vs Zayn too? Oh NXT, I love you.

One of a Kind :mark::mark:

Bayley <3 

Ermahgerd Lergo on Rerng

:mark::mark: Kitteh top :mark::mark:

Dusty babeh :lol

She seems really awkward.. Either she's fangirling to shit right now or she's just not that good at talking. Whatever way, STOP FUCKING TOUCHING HER DEMOTT!

She's like Consuela from Family Guy.. Missa American Dream. Missa Dusty. Missa Mayor West..

She's excited about Alicia Fox.. 




Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :mark:

Why hello Charlotte :cool2

Bayley :lol






Missa Naitch.

Fucking Flair :lmao :mark:

Fucking Bayley :lmao :mark:

Not Generico!! :mark:

Kruger's Theme :mark::mark:

Brad talking about getting involved in things he shouldn't is pretty amus.. KROOOOGA! ..ing considering the whole Ryback thing.

Oh Tom.

Oh Brad.

Oh le.

The man of 3 Arm Drags and now no Balls..

That Spinebuster :mark::mark:

Arn Anderson Mention :mark:

KroogaPlex!

Not Generico pleez.

OH MAH LAWD HOW IS THIS EVEN FAIR? Renee <3 <3 <3 :mark::mark::mark: Regal :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Graves :mark: AND Neville :mark:

Regal :lmao

Camera, stop moving! I want to read Graves' jacket..

Oh Corey, fists can't talk.

ARGH I'M TORN. I want to hate Regal for the whole 'Aren't you lovely', but I can't hate Regal. HELP!

Regal Story Time. Problem solved, all is forgiven.

:lmao Regal's Geordie impression.. I just fucking can't :lmao

Regal :mark

Did a Bella just tell someone not to show them up? I don't even..

I like Ryan's music. Shame he's got no talent whatsoever..

Enzo :mark:

This guy is fucking incredible.. Give him everything. EVERYTHING I TELLS YA!

Was he taught maths by Steiner? :lmao

Don't tell me this cunt's going to win again..

SAWFT!

Wait.. Did Ryan kick out after 3? :lmao :lmao

DATS WHAT I DO!

Wyatt Time :mark:

Wyatt had a fucked up lamb who had real ginger hair.

WHY IS THERE HUSKY HARRIS CHANTS?

Faceless :mark:

Neville :mark:

Graves and his theme :mark:

Regality & Regal :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Still not sure about Rowan's In-Ring work.. 

REGAL TIME :mark:

That Rope Hang :mark:

REGAL TIME AGAIN :mark:

Regal's dirty fighting never gets old :lmao

Neville :lmao

Zayn vs Cesaro vs Krooga :mark::mark:

Just love watching Neville's high flying shit.. Joy to watch.

Wooden Teeth? Wut..

_'Not smart enough to know enough is enough is'_ - Brad Maddox

Just how much Wyatt's changed and how much many years he still has to make this gimmick even better is just so damn awesome!

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah!

REGAL'S BACK BITCHES!! They really need to use Corey more in the Title match next week though.. He's not had anywhere near enough time in this match.

Odd movement for turnbuckle to turnbuckle before the Trembler.. Looked like they didn't really know what to do for a second or two. Fucking fantastic sell from Harper though!

NEVILLE :mark:

Wyatt just calmly walking over to Regal :lol

Some Sister Abigail there :mark:

Some main event. Fantastic showing from all six of them!

Great NXT, must see Main Event!


----------



## dxbender

Is it just me or did it look like even the security guards for the arena were laughing when Amore finished talking. So many people in NXT have so much potential in WWE. Half of WWEs roster could be let go(depending on who is included in that half) and NXT roster brought up to WWE and it'd be awesome.


----------



## Angelos

Im loving NXT. They have lots of interesting characters. Plus the crowd seldom disrespect the wrestlers with some stupid chants.


----------



## Delbusto

Nice tag team main event from NXT, having Regal mixed in there really made it awesome.


----------



## hadoboy

I use to like Summer Rae in the ring but I don't really know what I saw in her because her wrestling is beyond terrible, or at least what she has been showcasing in the past few weeks and months. Emma is always entertaining to watch but Summer on the other hand was bad.


----------



## Delbusto

Zayn will be like Cesaro, I don't think he'll ever have a bad match.


----------



## Bubba-3D

Delbusto1 said:


> Nice tag team main event from NXT, having Regal mixed in there really made it awesome.


Regal wrestled like shit, it was a really good match until he got tagged in towards the end.


----------



## will94

If you are ever in Florida and have a chance, go see an NXT taping. The one I went to (the 5 weeks airing now) was probably the most enjoyable wrestling show I've had the chance to attend, and the staff and crew were amazingly nice.


----------



## Wcthesecret

will94 said:


> If you are ever in Florida and have a chance, go see an NXT taping. The one I went to (the 5 weeks airing now) was probably the most enjoyable wrestling show I've had the chance to attend, and the staff and crew were amazingly nice.


...sooo...was the zayn Cesaro match really a match of the year candidate?


----------



## izzie

Summer Rae reminds me of Maryse. Not very technical, but got the mannerisms down.


----------



## Asenath

dxbender said:


> Is it just me or did it look like even the security guards for the arena were laughing when Amore finished talking. So many people in NXT have so much potential in WWE. Half of WWEs roster could be let go(depending on who is included in that half) and NXT roster brought up to WWE and it'd be awesome.





Angelos said:


> Im loving NXT. They have lots of interesting characters. Plus the crowd seldom disrespect the wrestlers with some stupid chants.


NXT is so good because it's not the main roster. 

Raw has become those movies that start out with a promising script and a great cast, but by the time final production wraps there have been 20 different writers making edits and it's sort of muddy and might be crap.

NXT is pretty straightforwardly Dusty, and the trainees are supposed to pitch their own characters - which is why they're interesting.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I might start watching this, Raw bores me most times and Smackdown always sucks. And I don't give a shit about TNA.

What channel is it on, or is it just on the web?


----------



## Asenath

Slowhand said:


> I might start watching this, Raw bores me most times and Smackdown always sucks. And I don't give a shit about TNA.
> 
> What channel is it on, or is it just on the web?


It's on Hulu Plus.


----------



## Daiko

Only just saw this. Regal apparently posted this and deleted it.. Could we be seeing Prince Devitt in the 'E soon? :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Daiko said:


> Only just saw this. Regal apparently posted this and deleted it.. Could we be seeing Prince Devitt in the 'E soon? :mark:


Holy shit! That is interesting! I thought Devitt was locked in to a long-term contract with New Japan though?


----------



## Daiko

THANOS said:


> Holy shit! That is interesting! I thought Devitt was locked in to a long-term contract with New Japan though?


Yeah, I thought he was too. He might have something in his contract that lets him out if WWE offer him a contract or something along those lines though..


----------



## Obfuscation

Enzo Amore cut the most entertaining promo of the year on the last show. I've been quoting it the last few days & doing his dance to boot. I'm hooked.

Awesome edition this week. Everything clicked very well. Loved Zayn vs Kruger & the six man. Always amazing to see how this program has an organic feel of just flowing well. All the characters hit and the matches do the same. Reminds me of ECW and how much I loved that program. WWE does the character driven 40+ minute program pretty well. They have the right people in charge behind 'em.


----------



## RiverFenix

Daiko said:


> Only just saw this. Regal apparently posted this and deleted it.. Could we be seeing Prince Devitt in the 'E soon? :mark:


Probably was supposed to be a DM.


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> Enzo Amore cut the most entertaining promo of the year on the last show. I've been quoting it the last few days & doing his dance to boot. I'm hooked.
> 
> Awesome edition this week. Everything clicked very well. Loved Zayn vs Kruger & the six man. Always amazing to see how this program has an organic feel of just flowing well. All the characters hit and the matches do the same. Reminds me of ECW and how much I loved that program. WWE does the character driven 40+ minute program pretty well. They have the right people in charge behind 'em.


Enzo's just so damn incredible. I remember when the promo's came out he did a promo with Harper, Rowan and Someone else (I forget) and he was brilliant in it. #SAWFT



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Probably was supposed to be a DM.


Possibly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Enzo did a promo with Harper? Amazing.

Yeah, I rewatched this NXT again for some fun times and it paid off. Zayn vs Kruger was even better the second time around. Generico has picked up on the WWE style immediately. Shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> Enzo did a promo with Harper? Amazing.
> 
> Yeah, I rewatched this NXT again for some fun times and it paid off. Zayn vs Kruger was even better the second time around. Generico has picked up on the WWE style immediately. Shouldn't be surprised.


Yeah, it was in the leaked promos back in January/February. Can't remember the exact details, but I'm sure that Rowan was acting as a homeless guy and Enzo came over, talked a little shit and stole the money that Rowan had got. Harper and (Other big guy) came over, grabbed Enzo and roughed him up a bit. 

I'll try to find it and post it here.

Yeah (yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah), Krooga vs Not Generico was a quality match, but as you said, we shouldn't really be surprised as Not Generico is an incredibly good wrestler and Krooga's getting better as time goes by.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thumb through the video files and scope that sucker out.

Everything he's done has worked. The showcase match vs Hawkins, the squash vs that one guy, bouts vs Cesaro speak for themselves, & now quality with Kruger. He's been able to hit up all aspects to prove he's strong in many areas. Not just say only vs that other indie talent he worked with in the past.

For as excited I am with Zayn's work in NXT, my excitement for Kruger becoming a fixture these days is at nearly the same level. For too long he was floating around while the company seemed to have nothing going for him. Now he's got something. Always has his character down - and it's great - & now he's got something going in the realm of an angle. He's gunning for the championship. About time. This isn't trying to sound like me doing my ol _"I don't like Langston"_ stuff, however once Langston was tossed aside for Bo, the title picture has already picked up.


----------



## Daiko

12:17 - Oliver Grey and Adrian Neville 
14:06 - Female Shield (Summer, Paige and Anya)
22:31 - Big E
23:29 - Bray Wyatt
28:49 - Conor O'Brien
30:00 - Corey Graves
32:20 - Emma
*33:48 - Erick Rowan, Enzo Amore, Luke Harper and other beardy man.* (Also known as man almost gets raped)
40:05 - Judas Devlin
41:39 - Kassius Ohno


There you go


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> Thumb through the video files and scope that sucker out.
> 
> Everything he's done has worked. The showcase match vs Hawkins, the squash vs that one guy, bouts vs Cesaro speak for themselves, & now quality with Kruger. He's been able to hit up all aspects to prove he's strong in many areas. Not just say only vs that other indie talent he worked with in the past.
> 
> For as excited I am with Zayn's work in NXT, my excitement for Kruger becoming a fixture these days is at nearly the same level. For too long he was floating around while the company seemed to have nothing going for him. Now he's got something. Always has his character down - and it's great - & now he's got something going in the realm of an angle. He's gunning for the championship. About time. This isn't trying to sound like me doing my ol _"I don't like Langston"_ stuff, however once Langston was tossed aside for Bo, the title picture has already picked up.


Last post.

Think about this for a second. Zayn's fitting in well on NXT, but when he hits the main roster he'll have opportunities to face guys like Rey, Punk, Bryan etc. :mark:

Krooga's character is great, but they really need to add onto the hunting feature of it when he gets to the main roster. Have him stalking guys, picking off everyone from Zack Ryder to John Cena one by one. There's so much potential for awesome things from Kruger and the rest of the NXT bunch that I'm actually excited for the coming years in WWE. (But then I remember Bo Dallas exists and I cry 8*D)

Langston's NXT shtick sucks. Arrive, fuck up jobber, leave.


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko said:


> Last post.
> 
> Think about this for a second. Zayn's fitting in well on NXT, but when he hits the main roster he'll have opportunities to face guys like Rey, Punk, Bryan etc. :mark:
> 
> Krooga's character is great, but they really need to add onto the hunting feature of it when he gets to the main roster. Have him stalking guys, picking off everyone from Zack Ryder to John Cena one by one. There's so much potential for awesome things from Kruger and the rest of the NXT bunch that I'm actually excited for the coming years in WWE. (But then I remember Bo Dallas exists and I cry 8*D)
> 
> Langston's NXT shtick sucks. Arrive, fuck up jobber, leave.


:lmao Enzo got the Deliverance treatment.

Mysterio isn't looking like he'll be an option, but the others will be. :mark:

The way you mapped that out almost sounds like he can be The Stalker gimmick Barry Windham had, only not be a laughable pile of trash. Actually make the elements behind this type of gimmick work and work out very well.

It was like that even when it came to his championship shots; in terms of being nothing. Only bit of lazy booking seen on NXT seemed to be with Langston.


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> :lmao Enzo got the Deliverance treatment.
> 
> Mysterio isn't looking like he'll be an option, but the others will be. :mark:
> 
> The way you mapped that out almost sounds like he can be The Stalker gimmick Barry Windham had, only not be a laughable pile of trash. Actually make the elements behind this type of gimmick work and work out very well.
> 
> It was like that even when it came to his championship shots; in terms of being nothing. Only bit of lazy booking seen on NXT seemed to be with Langston.


Yeah, I'm a little gutted that the chance for a Zayn vs Mysterio match is looking less likely as time goes by, but Zayn vs Bryan and Zayn vs Punk would make up for that and then some.

Channeling my inner Truk with that plan. Except mine didn't have 70 swerves and wasn't the size of your average Dualshock post. 

It'd be good to see a proper hunter gimmick going around, but honestly, just seeing Kruger on the main roster would be enough for me. 
Great talent with a fucking incredible theme.

:mark: 



 :mark:

I missed out on Seth's reign, Big E sucked as Champ and Bo's been average so far. If Seth's reign wasn't anything special, then it seems like the only thing NXT seems to struggle on is the Title matches..


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Daiko said:


> 12:17 - Oliver Grey and Adrian Neville
> 14:06 - Female Shield (Summer, Paige and Anya)
> 22:31 - Big E
> 23:29 - Bray Wyatt
> 28:49 - Conor O'Brien
> 30:00 - Corey Graves
> 32:20 - Emma
> *33:48 - Erick Rowan, Enzo Amore, Luke Harper and other beardy man.* (Also known as man almost gets raped)
> 40:05 - Judas Devlin
> 41:39 - Kassius Ohno
> 
> 
> There you go


Thanks for posting this dude! I tried to rep you but apparently I already did recently and it won't let me...

I want to second (third? fourth?) the excitement over Kruger. He is just so damn good, I really hope he gets a good run on the main roster. The hunter/stalker storyline writes itself.

And Sami Zayn, man turns out taking off that mask was a good call, it was clear from Generico he had charisma but he's actually good on the mic and everything, the guy's really got the total package. 

I can't decide who I like better in the ring, him or Neville...I feel like Zayn does a better job really getting me behind him, he takes a beating so well, but Neville is just like WOW, so maybe it evens out...what do you guys think?


----------



## Obfuscation

Rollins got dealt a bad hand via timing. He was champ, had about two defenses locked up and then Shield debuted. It kept him off of NXT for a little bit iirc. Then he came back, rocked the new deal and lost not long after it. Langston wasn't even booked like a champion. He hardly was shown. It was unusual. He'd show up one week, squash match or random backstage promo. That's it. Then one week he'll get challenged & have a match eventually. It was like that all until he was defeated by Bo.

Championship matches themselves not so much pardon the two Langston had. Championship match build & importance, k, that hasn't exactly been the strongest area. It's gotten better in the quick time that we're on our third champion of the brand.

Zayn > Neville. Hardly a slight as both are amazing. Zayn is clear cut BITW level for me though.


----------



## Daiko

papercuts_hurt said:


> Thanks for posting this dude! I tried to rep you but apparently I already did recently and it won't let me...
> 
> I want to second (third? fourth?) the excitement over Kruger. He is just so damn good, I really hope he gets a good run on the main roster. The hunter/stalker storyline writes itself.
> 
> And Sami Zayn, man turns out taking off that mask was a good call, it was clear from Generico he had charisma but he's actually good on the mic and everything, the guy's really got the total package.
> 
> I can't decide who I like better in the ring, him or Neville...I feel like Zayn does a better job really getting me behind him, he takes a beating so well, but Neville is just like WOW, so maybe it evens out...what do you guys think?


U Rep me more pleez its lyk air 4 me.

56th. I counted :side:

Looking at the 'GENERICO TOOK OFF HIS MASK!!! WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE' thread after seeing Not Generico makes me giggle.

Zayn > Neville. I can't even pretend that it's close.. Neville's great and he's a fellow brit so I'll obviously support him, but Zayn's on another level. Incredible talent!


#Bo'sStillTerrible


----------



## normal situation

The "other beardy man" in the video is Rick Victor, btw.


----------



## Daiko

Fuck me sideways and call me Tamina, that was Victor? :lol 

Ascension Victor > Rapey Beardy Victor


----------



## Roberto Van Dam

Is Paige getting called up any time soon?


----------



## Daiko

No idea.


----------



## normal situation

Considering she's the first ever and current NXT Womens Champion, and turns 21 next month, I'd assume she'll be on the main roster sooner rather than later.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on this week's NXT (7/17):

Overall this was a really good show, bookended with two good matches. The #1 contenders match was good, I was expecting a little more and it could have been better with more time but it was cool. Kruger to win was a good choice, of course I wanna see Sami contend for the title but him and Cesaro have a good thing going on and it's still got some legs so not just yet.

Kruger is a good match for Bo, they're not ready to have Bo take on faces just yet, they are still playing with the whole traditional roles played for non traditional responses thing and I'm totally down for now. I think the play is to make Bo to the point where he's totally unbearable (you all may think we're already there but they can do worse) by continuing to push him as the fiery smiley young underdog competitor beating the big bad sneaky heel who just happens to be way cooler. Then bring in Sami as a contender and have him beat Bo and everyone will love him all the more for it.

Charlotte was OK...I dunno about all the gymnastic moves it seems forced, and also I'm disappointed in the direction for the character. Women on NXT actually have gimmicks and characters and shit and to bring her in as like a female gymnastic nxt-McGillicutty ("I'm from a wrestling family and I am enthusiastic and I like to wrestle for you guys!") when they could have made her REALLY take after pops and be a sneaky cheating coward or something cooler...but I don't want to judge too soon. I just wanted her to cheat and be a heel I guess. Good to see Naitch anyway, and Charlotte looked definitely better in the ring than many of the divas on the main roster (Bella twins and funkadactyls I'm lookin at you).

And the main event, just a quality well worked tag match, I thought this was fuckin great. The heat segment on Graves was really well done - especially that badass sitout Bossman Slam Harper did on Graves, so sick - and the hot tag to Neville and his ensuing flurry of offense was awesome. Neville's second rope phoenix splash or whatever the hell that was, holy shit what a move. Neville/Graves is an odd pairing but I guess the Wyatts are moving on to bigger and better things and both of those guys are definitely deserving. Looking forward to Wyatt/Sheamus too next week. Great show!!!


----------



## Strongside

You know what would make money? A "Best of NXT" blu-ray. There have been so many great matches that never saw wide release - Regal/Ambrose, for one. You could put together a great presentation, along with a documentary of what a development talent does.


----------



## Genking48

Dat Cesaro strength :mark:


----------



## x78

Strongside said:


> You know what would make money? A "Best of NXT" blu-ray. There have been so many great matches that never saw wide release - Regal/Ambrose, for one. You could put together a great presentation, along with a documentary of what a development talent does.


I always thought they should release a FCW compilation DVD. You could have the Ambrose/Rollins feud, Cesaro's run, the first few appearances of Bray Wyatt, Ohno's debut matches, Sandow, Ambrose/Regal feud in full, Paige vs Audrey and Raquel, Mike Dalton's title win, psychiatrist James Bronson, cocky heel Bo, Graves and Carter as the tag champions, even Brad Maddox's shitty promos could go on there.


----------



## Genking48

x78 said:


> I always thought they should release a FCW compilation DVD. You could have the Ambrose/Rollins feud, Cesaro's run, the first few appearances of Bray Wyatt, Ohno's debut matches, Sandow, Ambrose/Regal feud in full, Paige vs Audrey and Raquel, Mike Dalton's title win, psychiatrist James Bronson, cocky heel Bo, *Graves and Carter as the tag champions*, even Brad Maddox's shitty promos could go on there.


Fuck I want this, those two as champs with A.W as their manager was pure gold, I was heartbroken when they weren't in the tag tournament.


----------



## Mr. I

Great episode. Charlotte is a rookie, for sure, but damn is she athletic. Give her some time and she should be top tier, which would make up for her pretty average looks. 
Bayley is also great, and I wish she'd actually get to win a match.

The Triple Threat and Tag Team Championship matches are must-sees. Catch them any way you can, they're great. 

Bo sucks extra hard.


----------



## Paul Rudd

The 3 way was good, I see zero potential in Kruger though.

I can't help mark for Bailey, she's so fkn adorable. Charlotte was ok, I get the feeling that she doesnt really give a shit though. It's just a gut feeling and I'm probably wrong. I also thought that the women's championship finals were on this ep, so I was disappointed that it wasn't.

Also :mark: for Neville's 2nd rope Phoenix Splash.


----------



## normal situation

Charlotte, as noted before, was very athletic in the ring, and with a little fine tuning, could be just as good as all the other women in NXT. NXT really does have such a great womens division. With Del Rey training the new women and Rebecca Knox reporting to Orlando, it can only get better. 

The tag match was great as well, but what really helped it for me was Regals commentary. Regal did such a good job calling the match, as usual, and actually got me on the edge of my seat when Graves was crawling towards Neville for the hot tag. Regals commentary really helps get me into the show and the wrestlers themselves, and it's a shame he isn't on the main shows.


----------



## Daiko

*Daiko's NXT Comments* - _Because Reviews are too mainstream_​
Krooga time. :mark:

Regal Time :mark:

Cesaro Time :mark:

We the people now :brodgers

Sami Time :mark:

She ruined his entrance. Bitch.

Krooga being made to look like a bitch :lol

We'd like to thank you for travelling with Not-Generico air, your exits are here, here and here. Have a nice flight.

We the Ole now.

Fuck me Cesaro's awesome.

They've hit gold with this 'We the People' chant. You're meant to hate Zeb and co but it's way too catchy not to chant it along with them.. 

Fucking Uppercuts... Jeez.

OH MAH FUCKING LAWD BABY JEEBUS SHIT CESARO YES. How is it even fair to be that damn strong?

That was fucking awesome Full Sail.

Cesaro for WWE Champion.. Incredible man.

Zayn :mark:

Love listening to Regal putting people over. It's a rare thing from commentators in the WWE these days and it needs to be done more on Raw / Smackdown.. 

That Double Pin segment with the three of them.. Fuck me that was some height Sami got! I'm officially even further onto the Cesaro Bandwagon. 

Clever ending. Kruger's waited until Cesaro's distracted and Zayn's down and out before making his move which works with his Hunter gimmick.

Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro vs *Leo Kruger* - ***** *(Fantastic match that allowed all three men to show what they can do. Cesaro stole the show though.)

Krooga, Krooga, Krooga.

Not a fan of the Ring Announcer.. She sounds bored.

That Suit :mark:

No 'What' pleez.

Trailer Trash pleez.



Spoiler: Heh..
























Poor Bo.

Tony Dawson? :lol

Bo needs to work on his Dropkicks, they don't have that flowing up and then down you get for the likes of Orton or AJ Styles.. It's as if he goes up and then becomes a plank of wood. 

Dawson's foot movements make me giggle.. 

Wait.. That was the finish? That looked like nothing more than an armdrag. Pathetic finisher.

*Bo Dallas* vs Scott "Tony" Dawson - *½ (Below average match with a weak finish)

That smoke :lol

Krooga :mark::mark::mark:

KROOGAA :mark:

Oh mah lawd Bayley. 

Pretty please Charlotte, come out to daddy's theme. Please please please please pleaaassssse!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

'Dat Wrestling god :mark::mark:

Oh lawd he's gonna talk :mark:

Say it you son of a bitch. SAY IT. 

Flair :lol

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Gymnastics, eh? Charlotte, eh? Probably gets touched by DeMott, eh?

Bayley <3

Wooooooooman.

Oh mah lawd is she bendy.. 

Nature Girl :lol Bayley is so damn adorable. Dat ass too.. 

Holy shit that Charlotte's Web pin is awesome.

I thought he was going to start elbow dropping his Jacket on the outside :lmao

Charlotte needs to stop bending and twisting.. It's hurting my body just watching her.. But that's for different reasons 8*D

Not sure on her finisher.. Give her the Figure 4 and allow her to be creative with it.

Bayley vs *Charlotte* - ** (Decent match that allowed the NXT world a look into a fairly talented new 'Diva'. Eh on the finish)

Flair :mark::mark:

Woo :mark::mark:

No Tonee. Where's ma Renee? Why's Sheamoose here? Where's ma Renee?

Did he died?

I know those Shoes :mark: Oh ma lawd it's Sheep Face, Weird Jacket and that guy who eats worlds.

TYLER FUCKING BREEZE TIME :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

His Voice :lol :lol :lol I just fucking can't.. He sounds like he's fucking 12. 

:lol

:lol

:lol 

:lol

:Ithinkyougetthepoint:

He's like a gay JoMo.. Gayer JoMo.

Faceless :mark::mark::mark:

Graves' Theme :mark::mark:

Broken Down in love and Wyatt Time :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

I kinda wanted him to come out with the Lantern here.

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

I still don't like that corner spot where they push up over the opponent.. It looks sloppy all the time and it needs to be countered more.

That Neville / Graves spot looked.. Awkward.. I was expecting a Poetry in Motion esque move, but it just looked like Neville slipped a little.

Regal bitching about the butting in :lol

Dragon Whip :mark:

Yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark::mark::mark::mark:

Regal be mad :lmao

Tony making a break for it :lmao

A fucking Luke Harper Dropkick.. Now all I need to see is a flying pig and Jeremy Kyle being castrated by a blind man and then my life is complete.

Regal bullying Tom on commentary :lmao BA* Mr. Regal.

"Bring me yo ass Graves." - Erick Rowan

Wyatt's face after that kick out :lmao :lmao

Neville tho. 

Fucking Phoenix Splash :mark::mark:

Shaymoose tho.

We Tag Champs now!! :brodgers

Neville about crushed Rowan's face..

Didn't ginge fuck off? What's he doing back?

*Adrian Neville and Corey Graves* vs Erick Rowan and Luke Harper for the NXT Tag Team Championships - **** (Great match)

17/07/2013 NXT gets - **** Must See.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-nxt-7172013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts:Good show. The main was fine, the opener was good and I liked Charlotte Flair's debut. This is worth a look.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Daiko said:


> Great talent with a fucking incredible theme.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


It's funny hearing this theme song on random shows. 

I feel like his last theme suited him a bit better wit those menacing horns in it, but this is a good one too.


----------



## RiverFenix

Opening three way dance was solid, but came in below expectations given all involved. Didn't really get enough time to get going. Cesaro is a terrible fit for the Zeb Militia. The Leg and Neck suplex three way suplex was basically the only memorable thing from this encounter. 

Scott Dawson has lost whatever momentum he was building. NXT tron folks needs to get Dylan off the Dawson video entrance if he's supposed to be forgotten and wiped from memory never to be mentioned again. Dawson is really getting into his gimmick and getting himself into good shape - he doesn't work with Lafort though. I gave it a chance to see what they could do, but the odd couple pairing doesn't work. If NXT was it's own stand alone show, Dawson carrying the Gadsden Flag, and Cesaro managed by Sylvester "The last of the international playboys" Lefort would make so much more sense. 

Bo Dallas isn't working with his trolling face character. He needs more mic time/promo time to get it over. His ring work is very bland and his finisher is quite possible the worse ever. NXT would be so mucuh better with an over face as champion rather than trying to have a nuanced fake face heel in Dallas. 

KROOGA! (should have been in the ring hidden behind the smoke machine blasts). 

Charlotte's debut was rather obviously mapped out completely move by move. She is pretty athletic, and her gymnast background did lead to some interesting offense/spots. Was Bayley apologizing to Flair every time she struck Charlotte? If so that was great. 

Kendall Syke (ring announcer atm, but training for in-ring) better watch out, as I don't know if the wwe universe will be big enough for both her and Charlotte - they look similar enough for one to have to go. 

Tyler Breeze has a strange voice/delivery. Almost androgynous. 

Main event match was a step down from previous encounters but still solid. I didn't like Sheamus involved in here AT ALL. Why not have Regal leave the announce area to make the interference save? Or if Ohno isn't really hurt - have him take out Wyatt - both Regal and Kassius have issues with Wyatt and it would have been better to see either involved in the Wyatt Family comeuppance. I'd guess Ohno must really be injured, and they wanted Regal to call the close of the match and put over the win on commentary. Sheamus involved sucked nonetheless.


----------



## Bryan D.

I think I will love Tyler Breeze. :mark:


----------



## Daiko

The :mark: smiley has frozen. Dunno about all of you, but I'm taking credit for that one.

Never mind, it's alive again.. :jose


----------



## DOPA

*NXT 7/18/2013*

_Here comes my review plus my usual ripping off on Daiko's marking because its fun_

* Kruger comes out. He's still doing the heavily put on demented face :lmao. He's trying to come across weird and scary but looks so stupid, I still can't take his character seriously :lol.

* Cesaro :mark: :mark:

* SAMI! :mark: :mark:

* Damn this was a very good match. Cesaro without a doubt was the MVP of this match, his striking is unbelievable, the power of some his uppercuts made me literally cringe, unreal. Godly strength too. Just worked this match superbly. Sami was also his usual goodness and his comebacks were great and believable. Kruger hardly added anything to this match and was protected throughout. I liked his psychology working on the arm to set up his finisher though. That double suplex spot was :mark:. And I also marked for Cesaro's tilt a whirl backbreaker and of course UPPERCUTS. Cesaro is the only man that can get me to :mark: :mark: :mark: for a reverse chin lock. THAT is TALENT. Finish was well done as well and SUPERBLY PUT OVER BY REGAL. Regal's post match commentary was absolutely excellent.

* Lefort comes out, I'm actually growing into his French manager character. His promo felt more natural this week and I dug it a lot. This guy has potential.

* Out comes Dawson looking like Trevor Murdoch again :lmao :lmao :lmao. I get over the attire and look of this guy, reminds me so much of Trevor Murdoch, its uncanny.

* "He looks like a septic banana!" - Regal's comments on Lefort. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao. I died at that comment, absolutely hilarious. Comment of the night by Regal.

* Out comes Bo Dallas who is getting booed as per usual. Not as heavy as the title match but he's also getting less cheers. Not many in the crowd are into him at all. A lot of them are booing and a lot of them don't seem to care either.

* Match was dull as anything. The best parts were when Dawson was on offense and it weren't much of the match. Bo pretty much had the same problems as usual: dull offense on his comeback, some of his offense was executed poorly too. His dropkicks were executed poorly but not as bad as you would expect. His finisher however :lmao. Dear lord, absolutely terrible execution. So so bad, probably the worst he's ever done. I mean the one on Langston was a falling hug and looked terrible because of that but in terms of technical execution this one was worse. Hardly any elevation and just looked completely awkward.

* After we get a post match attack by Kruger, this was very well done till Kruger did his demented look again :lmao :lmao :lmao. God just STOP it looks ridiculous and so put on. Kruger tries to do his "Kruger" chant again with that horribly put on accent. This gimmick is not working for me, I just can't take anything he does seriously character wise. The attack was very aggressive though, nice forearm strikes which were vicious. Nice little tease for the title match so that was good stuff.

* D'awwww Bayley is adorable, you just cannot dislike a cute face like that. I'm liking this new fangirl gimmick, it suits her a lot.

* WOOOOOOOOOOOOO NAITCH :mark:

* Damn Charlotte is TALL. I mean real TALL. She's as tall as her dad, jesus.

* Bayley working the gimmick through the match :mark:. Those mannerisms and facial expressions are great. She's talented for sure.

* In all honesty, this was a better worked match than all of the matches so far in the NXT Women's tournament and I'm not joking. Both women put on a real good match for the time it got. Very technically sound from Bayley, she definitely can work, did a real nice suplex towards the end. Charlotte....it might be just me at this point but I'm really impressed. She's really athletic and I like her using her gymnastic background in her working, she pulled off some real unique offense and I loved the finisher too, it was executed really nicely. Obviously she needs polishing and tightening up. Still green but great potential from athletic standpoint, great potential. Hopefully soon we'll see her work into a character because there wasn't one really played out here. But overall, this was a damn good women's match, both worked well.

* TONY DAWSON?! TONY DAWSON?!! WHAT IS THIS?! WHERE IS MY RENEE YOUNG?! MY RENEE YOUNG DAMNIT! WHERE YOU PUT HER!!!!   .

* Sheamus interview. Sheamus does his usual goofy shit before Bray Wyatt attacks him! :mark:. This was so simple yet so effective. One big shot at the back of Sheamus's head sending him down with the Wyatt Family around him before Bray delivers a very short but sweet promo to him. So simple yet so well done. Loved it.

* Tyler Breeze.....model gimmick, damn he sounds like an adolescent teen :lmao. I dunno if I'll like this, I didn't get a good first impression here but I'll give it a chance. We'll see.

* Neville and Graves come out, I do like this pairing and this feud has been good so far.

* Wyatt Family! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Damn this was a great match, really enjoyed this thing. Neville and Graves work well together as a team and showed good signs of chemistry with their double team moves. That Wyatt Family control segment much like last week was excellent. Really really good, a lot of nice brutal strikes and big man offense keeping in control. Luke Harper did a FUCKING DROPKICK. Jesus and it was right under the chin, fantastic execution for a big man :mark:. Put Dallas to shame. Nice suffocation of Graves and really nice tease of Graves making the tags. Graves made some believable attempts to reach Neville for the tag which was cut off nicely by the Wyatt Family members. Last week I felt Rowan was the MVP of that six man. This time it was Harper, just some not only brutal but varied offense which caught Graves off guard and was also adapted to suit the situation. Really nice. That spinning side slam was AWESOME :mark:. The hot tag exchange with Neville was really well done too. Great high flying offense from Neville. Loved the second rope phoenix splash and also that Asai Moonsault was executed perfectly :mark: :mark:. Simply beautiful. Nice cut off by Bray interfering with Neville before Sheamus came out and took out Bray. Good booking here following on from Sheamus's interview. This led to Neville getting that corkscrew shooting star for the win :mark:. New tag team champions. Great match, really smartly worked and good booking.

* Regal deserves his own point as well for this match, his commentary was fantastic yet again all the way through. Especially when Graves had the opportunity to make the tag and also towards the end of the match. Really got me into the match, he's just a natural at commentary. Why he's not commentating instead of Josh Matthews on Smackdown at the very least is beyond me.

Excellent NXT show. Nearly all of it delivered for me. The only low points really were the Bo Dallas and the lack of Renee Young </3.


----------



## DA

Just started catching up on some NXT after a long break(I should never have stopped watching).

I like Maddox, the character, but he's an awful commentator and really distracts me during the matches. Regal is in another universe compared to him.

Does Maddox commentate on NXT regularly? :jose


----------



## Bryan D.

Donnacha said:


> Just started catching up on some NXT after a long break(I should never have stopped watching).
> 
> I like Maddox, the character, but he's an awful commentator and really distracts me during the matches. Regal is in another universe compared to him.
> 
> Does Maddox commentate on NXT regularly? :jose


Lately, he's doing commentary very often but I think Alex Riley will take his place in the near future.


----------



## DA

Hopefully. 

Thanks.


----------



## Daiko

Donnacha said:


> Just started catching up on some NXT after a long break(I should never have stopped watching).
> 
> I like Maddox, the character, but he's an awful commentator and really distracts me during the matches. Regal is in another universe compared to him.
> 
> Does Maddox commentate on NXT regularly? :jose


Name change? Now I gotta get used to this name.. Why you do this to me Dwaynenacha?

Just now the commentary switches on a weekly basis between Regal / Dawson and Phillips / Maddox, but they've apparently debuted a new commentary team in the next set of tapings which has Alex Riley in it. (I'm guessing that he's replacing Maddox)


----------



## DA

Cheers for the commentary info.

Nobody likes my new name, this is almost as disappointing as finding out Bo Dallas is NXT Champion :jose

Sami Zayn is :mark:

And I've already fallen in love with Bayley I think.


----------



## Daiko

Bayley is just :datass


----------



## DOPA

Bayley is too adorable tbh.

I MISSED MY RENEE YOUNG THIS WEEK THOUGH </3.


----------



## Daiko

Your Renee Young? Aww hell no.


----------



## DOPA

Yes. MY Renee Young <3.


----------



## Mr. I

Bayley's butt is delightful.


----------



## Daiko

Crusade said:


> Yes. MY Renee Young <3.


lolno.


----------



## Bryan D.

Bayley is amazing. Emma is the greatest diva alive though.

:hayden3


----------



## Genking48

Bayley is too kawaii~


----------



## Mr. I




----------



## Daiko

Bayley's just incredible.


----------



## HiddenViolence

This weeks show was really fun. The triple threat was awesome, Flair's daughter made a good debut, and the main event was also a good match with Regal being amazing on commentary throughout. I also got a kick out of people turning their backs on Bo, he deserves that type of response. It makes sense for the Wyatt Family to lose the titles because they're called up now.


----------



## wkwwe

I totally marked out when Leo Kruger won the #1 Contender's Triple Threat match and then rub his face against the NXT Title after jumping Bo Dallas. 
Everyone now say it with me: "KRUUUGGGAAHHH!!!!"


----------



## x78

Kruger was weird. It seemed like he was sort of trying to act like a face, but it made the whole thing awkward and almost comical. I preferred it when he was a more quiet, sinister character before his injury.

Also Scott Dawson is far too good to be jobbing to Bo like that.


----------



## wkwwe

But the thing is...he's not a face. He's still a heel. It just seems confusing because his primary target is Bo Dallas who is a (quasi) face that gets boo'd so he is cheered by default for attacking him.

I kind of like his facial expressions too and Afrikaans that he throws in there for good measure.

Definitely one of the more underrated competitors in NXT to a large segment of the audience that watches and comments on the shows.


----------



## x78

^ Yeah, I like his character overall, just thought his mannerisms and semi-pandering to the crowd were kind of weird this week.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

I've always liked Regal's commentary but this week's show was the first time he sounded like a WWE commentator - could easily imagine him calling PPVs


----------



## chargebeam

Crusade said:


> Yes. MY Renee Young <3.


Renée* Paquette*.

And she's not yours.


----------



## Daiko

Chargebeam is Renée. ObsfuSabin is Renée. I'm Renée. WE'RE ALL RENÉE.

ÁÉÍÓÚ


----------



## chargebeam

By the way, I thought the Women's finals were tonight. When will this happen? The lack of Paige really bummed me.

EDIT: Next week. I just saw the graphic. Sorry!


----------



## DOPA

chargebeam said:


> Renée* Paquette*.
> 
> And she's not yours.



Lol using her real life name.

And yes, she is mine <3.

In other news: Your AJ sig rules (Y).


----------



## Chr1st0

Sheamus doing a bit of a John Terry with the tag titles at the end there


----------



## Obfuscation

NXT killed it yet again this week. Three way was bossy. Loved the pop up European Uppercut counter showing up. One smooth motion - insanely brilliant.

Main was :mark: I'm feeling the new champs. GRAVES gets gold. Yay.


----------



## William Murderface

Graves/Neville & Ohno will hopefully be the next call ups :mark:


----------



## Angelos

Flair's daughter was a surprise. She got some unorthodox move and definitely a potential of making it in the biz. "Thank you Kruger" chant was funny. A new Justin Beiber like character  ..I miss Xavier Woods.


----------



## Sensesfail

i wish i could watch this


----------



## Mr. I

I have no objections.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's always the innocent ones.


----------



## Daiko

damn.jpg


----------



## RiverFenix

Nice bum, where'ya from?


----------



## Amazing End 96

great show, thanks you chants after bo dallas was attacked was great :lol, really liked the tag match, Graves is a face now ? Bayley's ass is amazing :ass


----------



## King-of-the-World

Is there anywhere on the forum where weekly shows are posted for NXT? I tried looking all around for them. I'd really like to start following it more, but don't have cable or hulu.

Thanks!


----------



## Daiko

WWE Weeklies. X-Static and Co provide download links on Thursdays for NXT.


----------



## TapOut88

NXT really is on a roll at the moment. Every show for the last 5 or 6 weeks has been excellent and nearly always more entertaining than the main WWE shows. 
I would really like to see NXT expand into a 90-minute show though, it's the wrestling highlight of my week but the show is too short.

And Bayley's ass is amazing, hottest woman in NXT in my opinion.


----------



## Delbusto

I luvz NXT.


----------



## Spicoli

Ithil said:


>


I could stare at that all day :harden


----------



## Wcthesecret

PresentedJoker said:


> look up "Geek Singh" on Youtube to see the New Indian Wrestler


...who?


----------



## WG655fury

good episode this week. Great Divas match for the womens championship and glad that Paige won. I was also surprised that Zeb Coulter recognized Sami Zayn's past and that he wore a mask. Tyler Breeze made his NXT debut against Angelo Dawkins. Breeze won with a spinning heel kick. The (new) Assension debut in there first match as a tag team. Assension dominated the match and Victor plays the "dark" character well and a good double team finisher. Sheamus won the main event after a solid match against Luke Harper. Decent episode of NXT this week.


----------



## izzie

Paige vs. Emma didn't disappoint.


----------



## Daiko

*Daiko's NXT Comments* - _'I'd give it a 4/10. They're not even in my top 1000 comments' - Bret Hart_​
Just fuck and get it over with already.. 

Shut up Maddox.

I liked that "I'm the fighter, she's the dancer comment"

Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. They should have had Paige vs Emma main event the show.

Look at them all go! :mark: Dance my puppets, DANCE!

I think this dance has lasted longer than the Fandango Craze.. Longer than Fandango's push too..

Dance old man, DANCE!

I'm surprised they didn't have Regal commentate over this one tbh.. 

If Triple H is behind NXT, I've got to give it to the man. He sure can pick 'em. Paige and Emma are more over than half of the Upper Midcard on RAW & Smackdown.. Hell, they're both getting better reactions than the World Heavyweight Champion!

Emma. Paige. By the powers vested in me, I now pronounce you Challenger and Challenger. You may now Roll Up the Challenger. 

I might have to introduce a pin counter by the time this is done.. 

Fuck this.. I'm going back and counting the pinfalls. 

2 Minutes 19 Seconds into this match so far. *6 Pinfall Attempts already.*

*7 Pinfalls.* ah ah ah ah. 




Dat Perfect Plex :mark: :mark:

Tom.. From now on being stupid is gonna get painful.

Fisherwomans? Braddox. Stupid. Painful.

Stomp on her tits Paige. Good going.

*8 Pinfalls*. Ah* 9 Pinfalls *Ah ah ah ah..

You're fucking telling me that she's going for Pinfall after fucking Pinfall.. 9 damn Pin Attempts in this damn match dammit! 

*10 Pinfalls *ah ah ah.

*11 Pin.. 12 Pinfalls.* Ah ah ah.

*13 Fucking Pinfalls*. AH AH AH HAHAHAHAHAHA

Knock a bitch out Paige!

Snap a back and make 'em humble Paige!

I DON'T KNOW TOM!! WILL SHE FUCKING TAP?!?!?

*14 Pinfalls.* I'm going to be babbling away like a madman at the end of this.. Lots of Pins make Daiko go something something.

No Emma Lock? :jose

:lol at that push.

:mark: at that slap.

WE SUPERPLEXXING NOW! :mark:

YEAH BRADDOX, I THINK AT THIS POINT SHE KNOWS THAT SHE HAS TO GO FOR A FUCKING PIN.

*15 Pins. *

BAH GAWD TOM, THE MOST AVERAGE LOOKING FINISHER THIS SIDE OF THE ZIGZAG!

*16 PINS. 16 FUCKING PINS!*

Yay Paige, but fuck me that match was *p*a*inful*. 

Paige vs Emma - *16 Fucking Pinfalls/******

Translation: These two traded pinfall after pinfall until one fell backwards and forgot to kick out.

lolrosa.

:lmao She's won the Title and the fans are Woo'ing at Charlotte :lmao

Orgy?

IT'S BURYING TIME!! :mark::mark::mark:

He's unbuttoning!! She's so getting Pedigree'd. 

Wait for it..

It's coming..

Here it comes.

Wut.. A hug? BAH GAWD KING, THE HUGIGREE! THAT'S THE MOST DEVASTATING HUGIGREE I HAVE EVER SEEN!

Tyler Breeze Debut Time! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

So it's not Triple H that will be doing the burying, but his work out friend.. Now I gets it!

:lol That warning screen :lol

So much of a Real American that he's Swiss. This pairing confuses me..

Zeb about Zayn :mark:

Well there goes the Sami Zayn name.. Turns out he might be El Generico. Sunnuva bitch fooled us all!

Well that's done it.. Sami Zayn is in fact Sin Cara. 

Dey terk our jerbs!










*YOUR COUNTRY NEEDS YOU!*

War Games 4 Battleground pleez.

Angelol

The Fuck :lmao :lmao

:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao

Look at this motherfucker :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao

Please Please Please Please put this guy and Enzo Amore in a match together :lmao :lmao

Please stop looking at the camera Tyler, I can't breathe.. :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao

Absolute god. The GOAT has arrived :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao

I can just hear Regal ripping into him in my head right now and it's fucking magnificent!

Do I really need to start counting pinfalls again?

:lmao :lmao This guy is fucking incredible :lmao :lmao

That was his finisher? Huh..

Straight back to the camera :lmao :lmao



Spoiler: Look at this magnificent bastard! LOOK AT HIM!






















His voice still cracks me up :lmao

ASCENSION TIME :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

The fuck is this shit :lol

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Oh mah lawd the pinfalls are forgiven! I don't even care anymore!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

How'd they get up there so fast? :lol

No Braddox, we use Celsius over here too.. 

GO CONOR!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

GO VICTOR!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

GO CONOR AGAIN!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

GO VICTOR AGAIN!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Holy shit!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Oh Lawd I cannot wait for them to tear shit up on the Main Roster!

lolhedeadlol



Spoiler: AND THESE MAGNIFICENT BASTARDS!!















Oh lawd Eva Marie :mark:

Lobster head time.

Wyatt Time :mark:

yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:

Listen to the fucking crowd copying the yeah yeah yeah :lmao

yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah again :mark:

Not this shit again. Chest Clubs lol 

Double clubbering?

Triple yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:

Another yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:

It's a sheep you tit.. 

Five yeah yeah yeah yeah's in one match.. :mark:

He kicked out of Harper's finisher.. We Cena Now :cena2

No Wyatt Interference??

Nope.. He's laughing. I fucking love that mad son of a bitch.


Too many Pinfalls / 10 NXT. Tyler Breeze and The Ascension tho.. :mark::mark:


----------



## Interceptor88

Tyler Breeze is the true Show Off. Dolph Ziggler is just some cocky generic dude in comparison.

And Rick Victor looks amazing.


----------



## Andriy P.

Hardon O'Brian.


----------



## RiverFenix

Emma vs Paige was the right way to go if they were always going to give the finals near 15 minutes. Summer Rae couldn't go 15 minutes. Solid encounter with Emma holding up her end of the bargain and Paige being good as usual. I don't know who's booking the Women's matches because they still don't have a clue how to build to a finish. Again it came out of nowhere and it sucked the air out a bit - doesn't help that the Pa(i)ge Turner sucks as a finisher. 

My download didn't have the Zeb Militia promo - but I don't like the idea that he exposes Zayn as Generico if that's what he did since Zayn makes sure to keep the two separate and there is really no need to use it in a throw away segment. 

Tyler Breeze was over the top long with his selfies at the beginning, but I guess it went on so long that it became humerous again in a how-long-can-he-do-this trolling sort of way. I was hoping to see a more competitive match because Breeze is a great seller and I think Dawkins is going to be a star and wanted to see him go a bit in the ring with one of the best sellers in NXT. 

Victor played darker characters his whole indie career so he's pretty comfortable with it now. He's a damn solid wrestler as well, which is good for Conor, who can let Rick do all the ring work. I like the spinning heel kick/leg sweep Total Elimination better than the flying uppercut Victor used though. And Conor's ring gear is badass, Victor needs to lose the crushed velvet and quick. I like that Ascension was so dominant that Keegan never even got in the match. Missed the O'Brian headlocktakedown deathroll spot though. 

Sheamus vs Harper was a brawl. Physical, hard-hitting to the point it looked like they were shooting/stiffing as points. I was worried early that Sheamus wasn't going to let Harper look all that good, because early on Sheamus seemed to be no-selling a bit and not giving Harper much offense. But it ended up being a good, stiff big man match. Harper gassed out a bit at the end, but for the most part he more than held his own and showed he belongs. The fact that you knew Sheamus was always going to win did take away a bit from the drama though.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Loved Tyler Breeze, it's one of those absurd gimmicks that are simply entertaining and are lacking in WWE at the moment.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Daiko said:


> *Daiko's NXT Comments* - _'I'd give it a 4/10. They're not even in my top 1000 comments' - Bret Hart_​
> Just fuck and get it over with already..
> 
> Shut up Maddox.
> 
> I liked that "I'm the fighter, she's the dancer comment"
> 
> Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. They should have had Paige vs Emma main event the show.
> 
> Look at them all go! :mark: Dance my puppets, DANCE!
> 
> I think this dance has lasted longer than the Fandango Craze.. Longer than Fandango's push too..
> 
> Dance old man, DANCE!
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't have Regal commentate over this one tbh..
> 
> If Triple H is behind NXT, I've got to give it to the man. He sure can pick 'em. Paige and Emma are more over than half of the Upper Midcard on RAW & Smackdown.. Hell, they're both getting better reactions than the World Heavyweight Champion!
> 
> Emma. Paige. By the powers vested in me, I now pronounce you Challenger and Challenger. You may now Roll Up the Challenger.
> 
> I might have to introduce a pin counter by the time this is done..
> 
> Fuck this.. I'm going back and counting the pinfalls.
> 
> 2 Minutes 19 Seconds into this match so far. *6 Pinfall Attempts already.*
> 
> *7 Pinfalls.* ah ah ah ah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Perfect Plex :mark: :mark:
> 
> Tom.. From now on being stupid is gonna get painful.
> 
> Fisherwomans? Braddox. Stupid. Painful.
> 
> Stomp on her tits Paige. Good going.
> 
> *8 Pinfalls*. Ah* 9 Pinfalls *Ah ah ah ah..
> 
> You're fucking telling me that she's going for Pinfall after fucking Pinfall.. 9 damn Pin Attempts in this damn match dammit!
> 
> *10 Pinfalls *ah ah ah.
> 
> *11 Pin.. 12 Pinfalls.* Ah ah ah.
> 
> *13 Fucking Pinfalls*. AH AH AH HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Knock a bitch out Paige!
> 
> Snap a back and make 'em humble Paige!
> 
> I DON'T KNOW TOM!! WILL SHE FUCKING TAP?!?!?
> 
> *14 Pinfalls.* I'm going to be babbling away like a madman at the end of this.. Lots of Pins make Daiko go something something.
> 
> No Emma Lock? :jose
> 
> :lol at that push.
> 
> :mark: at that slap.
> 
> WE SUPERPLEXXING NOW! :mark:
> 
> YEAH BRADDOX, I THINK AT THIS POINT SHE KNOWS THAT SHE HAS TO GO FOR A FUCKING PIN.
> 
> *15 Pins. *
> 
> BAH GAWD TOM, THE MOST AVERAGE LOOKING FINISHER THIS SIDE OF THE ZIGZAG!
> 
> *16 PINS. 16 FUCKING PINS!*
> 
> Yay Paige, but fuck me that match was *p*a*inful*.
> 
> Paige vs Emma - *16 Fucking Pinfalls/******
> 
> Translation: These two traded pinfall after pinfall until one fell backwards and forgot to kick out.
> 
> lolrosa.
> 
> :lmao She's won the Title and the fans are Woo'ing at Charlotte :lmao
> 
> Orgy?
> 
> IT'S BURYING TIME!! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> He's unbuttoning!! She's so getting Pedigree'd.
> 
> Wait for it..
> 
> It's coming..
> 
> Here it comes.
> 
> Wut.. A hug? BAH GAWD KING, THE HUGIGREE! THAT'S THE MOST DEVASTATING HUGIGREE I HAVE EVER SEEN!
> 
> Tyler Breeze Debut Time! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> So it's not Triple H that will be doing the burying, but his work out friend.. Now I gets it!
> 
> :lol That warning screen :lol
> 
> So much of a Real American that he's Swiss. This pairing confuses me..
> 
> Zeb about Zayn :mark:
> 
> Well there goes the Sami Zayn name.. Turns out he might be El Generico. Sunnuva bitch fooled us all!
> 
> Well that's done it.. Sami Zayn is in fact Sin Cara.
> 
> Dey terk our jerbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOUR COUNTRY NEEDS YOU!*
> 
> War Games 4 Battleground pleez.
> 
> Angelol
> 
> The Fuck :lmao :lmao
> 
> :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao
> 
> Look at this motherfucker :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao
> 
> Please Please Please Please put this guy and Enzo Amore in a match together :lmao :lmao
> 
> Please stop looking at the camera Tyler, I can't breathe.. :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao
> 
> Absolute god. The GOAT has arrived :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao
> 
> I can just hear Regal ripping into him in my head right now and it's fucking magnificent!
> 
> Do I really need to start counting pinfalls again?
> 
> :lmao :lmao This guy is fucking incredible :lmao :lmao
> 
> That was his finisher? Huh..
> 
> Straight back to the camera :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look at this magnificent bastard! LOOK AT HIM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His voice still cracks me up :lmao
> 
> ASCENSION TIME :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> The fuck is this shit :lol
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Oh mah lawd the pinfalls are forgiven! I don't even care anymore!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> How'd they get up there so fast? :lol
> 
> No Braddox, we use Celsius over here too..
> 
> GO CONOR!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> GO VICTOR!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> GO CONOR AGAIN!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> GO VICTOR AGAIN!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Holy shit!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Oh Lawd I cannot wait for them to tear shit up on the Main Roster!
> 
> lolhedeadlol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AND THESE MAGNIFICENT BASTARDS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lawd Eva Marie :mark:
> 
> Lobster head time.
> 
> Wyatt Time :mark:
> 
> yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:
> 
> Listen to the fucking crowd copying the yeah yeah yeah :lmao
> 
> yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah again :mark:
> 
> Not this shit again. Chest Clubs lol
> 
> Double clubbering?
> 
> Triple yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:
> 
> Another yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:
> 
> It's a sheep you tit..
> 
> Five yeah yeah yeah yeah's in one match.. :mark:
> 
> He kicked out of Harper's finisher.. We Cena Now :cena2
> 
> No Wyatt Interference??
> 
> Nope.. He's laughing. I fucking love that mad son of a bitch.
> 
> 
> Too many Pinfalls / 10 NXT. Tyler Breeze and The Ascension tho.. :mark::mark:


Most annoying post of all time?


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Most annoying post of all time?


You're clearly new to the world of Daiko reviews.

I look forward to them each week.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

JusticeWaffle said:


> You're clearly new to the world of Daiko reviews.
> 
> I look forward to them each week.


So he does a post like this every week?


----------



## Daiko

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Most annoying post of all time?














JusticeWaffle said:


> You're clearly new to the world of Daiko reviews.
> 
> I look forward to them each week.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Really good NXT this week. Paige vs Emma was fantastic, the right person won (although Emma would be a good champion too I'm sure). Tyler Breeze has a fun persona and the taking pictures thing made me laugh. The Acension's rebut was solid. The main event was a pretty good physical match.


----------



## normal situation

Tyler Breeze had me laughing out loud, although I wish he showed more in ring. I already know what he's capable of, but it still would have been nice. Overall, he has a lot of potential, and I look forward to seeing more from him. The new ascension also impressed me, especially Victor. Good to see Conor back in tag action.


----------



## DOPA

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Most annoying post of all time?


I honestly look forward to Daiko's posts almost as much as the shows. His fandom is refreshing.

Get with the program.


----------



## Daiko

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> So he does a post like this every week?


Correct. Don't like 'em, ignore me or just don't come into this section. I won't miss you either way!



Crusade said:


> I honestly look forward to Daiko's posts almost as much as the shows. His fandom is refreshing.
> 
> Get with the program.


Thanks :


----------



## Wcthesecret

PPPPPFFFFFFFFTTTTTTT HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHEN THE HELL DID MIKE DALTON BECOME HILLARIOUS AND GROW A PERSONALITY!!!???


----------



## Bryan D.

I love you, Tyler Breeze.


----------



## Mr. I




----------



## Daiko

Ithil said:


>


:mark::mark:


----------



## DOPA

*NXT 7/24/13 Review*

NXT TIME ONCE AGAIN!

* Nice little package before the women's final. Simple but effective. I liked Paige's comment about her being fighter and Emma being a dancer or something like that. Can't remember the wording but it was cool. I'm just a little excited for this match at this point :mark:

* EMMA! BUBBLES! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:. The only talent that makes me feel alright to act like a kid on the inside.

* PAIGE! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:. ENGLAND REPRESENT!

* They seriously put this as the opener? This really should have been the main event. They could have built all show to this match and presented it as the main event as such a huge deal. Disappointing.

* Dualing Emma and Paige chants, holy damn these girls are over.

* One more thing before I get to the match: I absolutely love the Paige/Emma Dichotomy. Here you have this alternative looking vicious vixen in Paige out to prove she is Diva of the future going up against the oblivious care free fun loving woman known as Emma. Two completely different personalities, both of which have found a way into this mans heart. YES I KNOW THAT WAS CHEESY AS HELL, I DON'T CARE.

* Paige vs Emma for the most part didn't disappoint. Really good match from these girls and they were given a lot of time for a women's match in the mainstream, around 15 minutes long and these girls made it work for the most part. Unlike Daiko, I enjoyed the amount of pinfalls from both women as it showed the importance of this match and the urgency of both of them to win. They gave a lot to each other in this match. I was mostly impressed with Paige though, she showed elements once again of how vicious she can be with those devastating knees, kicks and forearms. This had some impressive spots including the fishermans suplex by Paige and that superplex from Emma. The finish however was weak. If I have one criticism of the divas in NXT is that they need to learn how to build up to their finishes and make them conclusive. This finish came out of nowhere and felt very anticlimatic after a very good back and forth match these two put on. I agree also that the Paige Turner is not a very good finisher even though the name is cool. Paige winning I thought was the right decision as they've clearly invested a lot in her. I'm happy either way because I wanted either to win the tournament and both made the final. Can't be any better than that. Paige making England proud :mark:.

* Great promo by Zeb Coulter along with Antonio Cesaro. The mention of Zayn wearing a mask hinted at Zayn's roots as El Generico :mark:. That got me excited for sure. Very interested to see what happens next with Cesaro and Zayn.

* Debut of Tyler Breeze...let's see how he does.

* Good lord, how many times does this guy have to look at his damn phone looking at himself?

* This character reminds me of those obnoxious sort of girls and guys who take selfies of themselves and put it on facebook to show off to their non-existent friends. Especially the amount of times he photo'd himself. Is it possible the E' managed to develop a character to actually fit with the times in 2013? Definitely a modernized version of Rick the Model Martell.

* This was a nothing match. Breeze looked okay in the ring but seriously has his character down well. I was actually genuinely annoyed and pissed off by the amount of times he kept looking at his phone taking pictures of himself. He got under my skin, especially with his facial expressions. That's impressive because I rarely get pissed off by heels these days. Impressed with the character thus far. Weak finisher though, a spinning heel kick, really?!

* ASCENSION :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Nice short promo package and a typically awesome Ascension entrance. I have always adored their theme music and I still love it. Finding myself humming along :mark:.

* Squash match for the Ascension. Definitely more impressed with Rick Victor this time around. I still think his outfit doesn't fit but his mannerisms and facial expressions fit with O'Brien. They are already showing signs of chemistry as a team with crisp and fluid movement and double teams. Loved their finisher, a really nice modified version of the Total Elimination finisher but with a spinning back elbow. Very impressive.

* Pose at the end showed to me that the team is fitting. O'Brien I'm convinced is a future star. His look and presence is astounding and he is very good in the ring. Great potential.

* WYATT FAMILY :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Lol'd at Sheamus's tepid reaction. He isn't even over on NXT :lmao.

* Sheamus vs Harper was a decent main event. It was rather dull for the first half at least and took a while to get going. Mainly because Sheamus on offense in this match was so boring. But it picked up in the second half towards the end. It became a real brawl of a match, a lot of hard hitting stiff strikes. Harper impressed me more in this match than Sheamus to be honest. That disco clothesline was delivered wickedly, really well executed. Was refreshing to see not a lot of interference except for the odd Rowan insert. Finish was really anticlimatic but that's not a surprise with matches Sheamus wins in. On another note, Maddox's commentary was god awful in this match. Absolutely terrible. Him and the other guy on commentary should be taken off.

* Bray laughing like the mad man that he is was so cool. Makes me wonder if he is just absolutely nuts or if he has something planned for Sheamus in the future. Love it.

Pretty good NXT episode this week carried mostly by the final of the divas tournament. Looking forward to next week. Hoping for more of these people: *Enzo Amore, Bayley, Charlotte, RENEE YOUNG, Regal.*


----------



## Bryan D.

Enzo Amore and Tyler Breeze as a tag team right now. I'd shit my pants.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:










Haters gonna hate. :cool2


----------



## DOPA

Daiko said:


> Thanks :


Can't even return rep for the Gail Kim picture you sent me <3. Already sent rep your way.

Gail <3.


----------



## Bryan D.

> WWE is high on one developmental wrestler.
> 
> NXT wrestler Tyler Breeze, formerly known as Mike Dalton, is said to have impressed WWE officials. Breeze, who was trained by Lance Storm, wrestled several matches on July 11 for tapings of the show.
> 
> The 25-year-old wrestler was in Florida Championship Wrestling before it was rebranded NXT. He's a former FCW Champ, having defeated Leo Kruger for the title.


Deal with it. :mark:


----------



## DOPA

Hey, the guy legit got under my skin and pissed me off and not because he sucks.

That's impressive to me because rarely heels annoy me nowadays. So I can't hate.


----------



## Daiko

Crusade said:


> Can't even return rep for the Gail Kim picture you sent me <3. Already sent rep your way.
> 
> Gail <3.


:sandow

Either you don't rep people much or I'm just great because your last rep isn't even on my CP :lol



Bryan D. said:


> Deal with it. :mark:


Dalton reply gifs need to happen. I might make them.. Maybe..


----------



## DOPA

Daiko said:


> :sandow
> 
> Either you don't rep people much or I'm just great because your last rep isn't even on my CP :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Dalton reply gifs need to happen. I might make them.. Maybe..


I'm very selective with my reps yes. Only the truly enlightened get my reps :sandow


----------



## NikkiSixx

I'm actually kind of amazed TYLER FUCKING BREEZE is "Blandy McBlanderson" Mike Dalton. All the props to him.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

You have to admit, Tyler Breeze's theme is amazing lol.


----------



## Wcthesecret

DisturbedOne98 said:


> You have to admit, Tyler Breeze's theme is amazing lol.


I think that's just because of how the entrance is performed though.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Wcthesecret said:


> I think that's just because of how the entrance is performed though.


No, the music was great even on its own imo.


----------



## DOPA

Nothing beats Ascensions theme on NXT.

NOTHING.


----------



## Daiko

Kruger & The Ascension's themes are just brilliant.


----------



## Bryan D.

Kassius Ohno theme song > all.






Sorry, that shit rulez.

:mark:


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-nxt-7242013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with the women's match being the highlight and Tyler Breeze having a successful debut. I'd recommend this one.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Jaxx

Illuminati in NXT :jt7


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I like how WWE's gotten more gimmicky recently, especially with the newer talents:

Bray Wyatt (&Family), Fandango, Tyler Breeze, The Shield, Emma, Ascension... all have done pretty good work with their gimmicks too.


----------



## Cyon

The Paige/Emma match was really awesome. Probably the best Diva match we'll get these days.










Tyler Breeze greatest heel ever right behind Enzo Amore :lol


----------



## utvolzac

I love the new Ascension. It was very disappointing when Kenneth Cameron screwed the pooch the first time. The Ascension, the Wyatt Family and Enzo/Big Cass could be good additions to the WWE tag team ranks.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Crusade said:


> *NXT 7/24/13 Review*
> 
> NXT TIME ONCE AGAIN!
> 
> * Nice little package before the women's final. Simple but effective. I liked Paige's comment about her being fighter and Emma being a dancer or something like that. Can't remember the wording but it was cool. I'm just a little excited for this match at this point :mark:
> 
> * EMMA! BUBBLES! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:. The only talent that makes me feel alright to act like a kid on the inside.
> 
> * PAIGE! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:. ENGLAND REPRESENT!
> 
> * They seriously put this as the opener? This really should have been the main event. They could have built all show to this match and presented it as the main event as such a huge deal. Disappointing.
> 
> * Dualing Emma and Paige chants, holy damn these girls are over.
> 
> * One more thing before I get to the match: I absolutely love the Paige/Emma Dichotomy. Here you have this alternative looking vicious vixen in Paige out to prove she is Diva of the future going up against the oblivious care free fun loving woman known as Emma. Two completely different personalities, both of which have found a way into this mans heart. YES I KNOW THAT WAS CHEESY AS HELL, I DON'T CARE.
> 
> * Paige vs Emma for the most part didn't disappoint. Really good match from these girls and they were given a lot of time for a women's match in the mainstream, around 15 minutes long and these girls made it work for the most part. Unlike Daiko, I enjoyed the amount of pinfalls from both women as it showed the importance of this match and the urgency of both of them to win. They gave a lot to each other in this match. I was mostly impressed with Paige though, she showed elements once again of how vicious she can be with those devastating knees, kicks and forearms. This had some impressive spots including the fishermans suplex by Paige and that superplex from Emma. The finish however was weak. If I have one criticism of the divas in NXT is that they need to learn how to build up to their finishes and make them conclusive. This finish came out of nowhere and felt very anticlimatic after a very good back and forth match these two put on. I agree also that the Paige Turner is not a very good finisher even though the name is cool. Paige winning I thought was the right decision as they've clearly invested a lot in her. I'm happy either way because I wanted either to win the tournament and both made the final. Can't be any better than that. Paige making England proud :mark:.
> 
> * Great promo by Zeb Coulter along with Antonio Cesaro. The mention of Zayn wearing a mask hinted at Zayn's roots as El Generico :mark:. That got me excited for sure. Very interested to see what happens next with Cesaro and Zayn.
> 
> * Debut of Tyler Breeze...let's see how he does.
> 
> * Good lord, how many times does this guy have to look at his damn phone looking at himself?
> 
> * This character reminds me of those obnoxious sort of girls and guys who take selfies of themselves and put it on facebook to show off to their non-existent friends. Especially the amount of times he photo'd himself. Is it possible the E' managed to develop a character to actually fit with the times in 2013? Definitely a modernized version of Rick the Model Martell.
> 
> * This was a nothing match. Breeze looked okay in the ring but seriously has his character down well. I was actually genuinely annoyed and pissed off by the amount of times he kept looking at his phone taking pictures of himself. He got under my skin, especially with his facial expressions. That's impressive because I rarely get pissed off by heels these days. Impressed with the character thus far. Weak finisher though, a spinning heel kick, really?!
> 
> * ASCENSION :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> * Nice short promo package and a typically awesome Ascension entrance. I have always adored their theme music and I still love it. Finding myself humming along :mark:.
> 
> * Squash match for the Ascension. Definitely more impressed with Rick Victor this time around. I still think his outfit doesn't fit but his mannerisms and facial expressions fit with O'Brien. They are already showing signs of chemistry as a team with crisp and fluid movement and double teams. Loved their finisher, a really nice modified version of the Total Elimination finisher but with a spinning back elbow. Very impressive.
> 
> * Pose at the end showed to me that the team is fitting. O'Brien I'm convinced is a future star. His look and presence is astounding and he is very good in the ring. Great potential.
> 
> * WYATT FAMILY :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> * Lol'd at Sheamus's tepid reaction. He isn't even over on NXT :lmao.
> 
> * Sheamus vs Harper was a decent main event. It was rather dull for the first half at least and took a while to get going. Mainly because Sheamus on offense in this match was so boring. But it picked up in the second half towards the end. It became a real brawl of a match, a lot of hard hitting stiff strikes. Harper impressed me more in this match than Sheamus to be honest. That disco clothesline was delivered wickedly, really well executed. Was refreshing to see not a lot of interference except for the odd Rowan insert. Finish was really anticlimatic but that's not a surprise with matches Sheamus wins in. On another note, Maddox's commentary was god awful in this match. Absolutely terrible. Him and the other guy on commentary should be taken off.
> 
> * Bray laughing like the mad man that he is was so cool. Makes me wonder if he is just absolutely nuts or if he has something planned for Sheamus in the future. Love it.
> 
> Pretty good NXT episode this week carried mostly by the final of the divas tournament. Looking forward to next week. Hoping for more of these people: *Enzo Amore, Bayley, Charlotte, RENEE YOUNG, Regal.*


Agreed with everything. It was my first full NXT show ever and I really enjoyed. Emma/Paige was just as good as it was reported and the main event was decent which is a shame because I'm a big fan of both & expected more. Nonetheless, good show, so far the only matches I have seen from NXT are Jericho/Wyatt, Cesaro/Sami II, tag team finals and Big E/Dallas. I'll try to catch up soon.


----------



## x78

Bryan D. said:


> Kassius Ohno theme song > all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that shit rulez.
> 
> :mark:


I really don't like Ohno's theme, it's so generic. Adrian Neville's is the same. Just generic rock songs that don't fit the character in any way. They could do so much better for these two, I'd love to see Ohno get an updated version of 'Chris Is Awesome' (that's if he ever makes it back to TV).


----------



## Wcthesecret

x78 said:


> I really don't like Ohno's theme, it's so generic. Adrian Neville's is the same. Just generic rock songs that don't fit the character in any way. They could do so much better for these two, I'd love to see Ohno get an updated version of 'Chris Is Awesome' (that's if he ever makes it back to TV).


His name is kassius not chris, why would he have a theme sng called chris is awesome?


----------



## CruelAngel77

No Emma lost!! WHYY!?! The Emmalution was defeated but the soul still burns!

Seriously though that was easily one of the best women's wrestling matches I've seen in the WWE in years. Both Emma and Paige are ready for the main roster. How they put the two rookie models that were on last Raw's Total Diva Live segment (with Bella nip slip) on the main show over trained Diva's like Emma and Paige is beyond me. In fact just keep Alicia Fox on NXT and call up Emma to replace her on RAW, get a larger bubble machine, have her go out and do her thing and I'm positive in 3 months whole crowds will be doing "The Emma" dance. Six months later call up Paige and involve her in a crazy chick angle with AJ Lee. Sit back and enjoy.

I liked Coulter and Cesaro sneeeaking across *Doing the Coulter sneaky fingers* a El Generico reference. I wonder if this is foreshadowing of Zayn possibly becoming Generico in the future ala Faces of Foley or Abyss/Joseph Park. That would be fantastic and I love multiple personality gimmicks!

The rest of this show. One word, five letters:

#SAWFT


----------



## Harbinger

About half way through the show. Thoughts so far:

The divas match was better, or at least as good as AJ/Kaitlyn from Payback. Emma can go. 

Fandango and Enzo had a baby. It was Tyler Breeze. I dont know how much of a chance I can give this one. The entrance took way too long. Why would a male model risk his looks by competing in a combat "sport"? He's pretty average looking too. Just because you say something over and over again doesn't make it true. But this segment helped prove why Brad Maddox is gold.

The Ascension is horrible. The video by promo by guythatsnotobrien was laughable. They'll never be looked at as anything but an Undertaker rip off. Not saying they are, but every other supernatural gimmick since he made it big has failed. These guys are going to be going the way of the Mordecai sooner rather than later. And O'Brian reminds me of a less talented Sean O'Haire.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mike Dalton is Tyler Breeze? Good grief a gimmick change can provide wonders.


----------



## CactusJamie

Zeb was kinda weak on the mic this episode. He seemed to be phoning it in. His comments were interesting though, but he seemed to be alluding to Sami being from Mexico. So I hope the twist is: "HAHA! I'm from Canada, dick!" And then he gets deported anyway. Only to come back as an alter ego of some sort... hmmm... 

I was stoked for the Ascension, and I was impressed. They had the same intensity Kenneth Cameron and Conor had. A better view of the finisher would have been nice. It didn't show off Rick Victor's Psycho Crusher very well, which actually looks pretty vicious on its own, but as part of that tag finisher... damn... ouch.


----------



## x78

3VK said:


> The Ascension is horrible. The video by promo by guythatsnotobrien was laughable. They'll never be looked at as anything but an Undertaker rip off. Not saying they are, but every other supernatural gimmick since he made it big has failed. These guys are going to be going the way of the Mordecai sooner rather than later. And O'Brian reminds me of a less talented Sean O'Haire.


The original Ascension were great, they wrestled like a pair of wild animals and looked like they were trying to kill their opponents in the ring. Victor has the look for the role and is a good wrestler, but the new team just seems to lack everything that made the original team so great. The entrance isn't as good as before and there was none of the in-ring intensity, they just wrestled like a standard tag-team. I understand that it was their first time together but they have a long way to even get back to the level that they were at before. Such a shame that Cameron had to fuck it up.


----------



## Daiko

I'm hoping that they start coming out with the lights in their palms again. I felt like that added to the Cameron / O'Brien entrance and gave them that aura that seems to be missing from the Victor / O'Brien entrance.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's finally starting. I'm sure once things get back on track we'll see some enhancements to give The Ascension that presence again. Sole fact that they're on the scene & we have babyfaces as the current tag champs, well, the future is looking to be promising for those two.


----------



## x78

Daiko said:


> I'm hoping that they start coming out with the lights in their palms again. I felt like that added to the Cameron / O'Brien entrance and gave them that aura that seems to be missing from the Victor / O'Brien entrance.


Yeah, the palm lights and O'Brien's glowing contacts need to be brought back, so do the DX-style flashing clips during their entrance. I also missed the frantic corner stomping/elbow drops spot that O'Brien and Cameron used to do where it looked like they were legit trying to kill their opponent. Those were the things that really got the old team over with me. Victor needs to ditch the red pants too, not sure what they were thinking with that.


----------



## Harbinger

x78 said:


> The original Ascension were great, they wrestled like a pair of wild animals and looked like they were trying to kill their opponents in the ring. Victor has the look for the role and is a good wrestler, but the new team just seems to lack everything that made the original team so great. The entrance isn't as good as before and there was none of the in-ring intensity, they just wrestled like a standard tag-team. I understand that it was their first time together but they have a long way to even get back to the level that they were at before. Such a shame that Cameron had to fuck it up.


My main issue was the timing was awful. Everything they did they were out of sync. There entrance wasn't timed well, their poses were a second off from each other, they messed up when they were saying the one line together in the vignette. The finisher looked okay but it was weird how they made an awkward tag before hand when Connor had just tagged in anyway. idk I just don't see this gimmick lasting long enough to get legs when they get to the main roster. Will see where it goes though. Like you said it was their first time so who knows. If they have any chance it would definitely figure to be as a tag team. The main roster division is missing a true gimmick team which is a lot of why tag wrestling used to be so much fun.

Oh yeah, then end of the show. I forget to mention that Angelo Dawkins is going to probably the best candidate for most athletic guy that will go absolutely no where. That guys as vanilla as chocolate can be.

Luke Harper has the best monster heel look in a long time. Everything from the long hair with a bald patch to gray in his beard to the total lack of feeling in his face is all perfect. He looks like the guy who would murder you with a meat cleaver if you stopped for gas in the wrong part of the swamp. I hope he goes places.


----------



## Obfuscation

Was I the only one who thought Paige vs Emma was nothing special? Both had stronger matches vs Summer Rae this year than what was given this week. It wasn't bad, just never got out of the blocks. Finish was sudden too. There was no drama behind it.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

HayleySabin said:


> Was I the only one who thought Paige vs Emma was nothing special? Both had stronger matches vs Summer Rae this year than what was given this week. It wasn't bad, just never got out of the blocks. Finish was sudden too. There was no drama behind it.


I agree it wasn't as good as I hoped but I disagree that they had better matches against Summer Rae. AJ/Kaitlyn at payback is the still the best divas match this year and by the spoilers it seemed this match would be better, as it did get "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants.

I also think they should've at least acknowledge Emma in the post match celebration. She simply vanished.


----------



## EmbassyForever

What were NXT's best matches in 2013? I know Ohon/Regal, Zayn/Cesaro/Kruger, some 6 man with Wyatt Family and Regal worth watching.


----------



## Daiko

The Wyatt Family / Regal, Graves & Neville wasn't anything special tbh. It was good, but Zayn / Cesaro / Kruger and Ohno / Regal walk all over it.


----------



## validreasoning

EmbassyForever said:


> What were NXT's best matches in 2013? I know Ohon/Regal, Zayn/Cesaro/Kruger, some 6 man with Wyatt Family and Regal worth watching.


neville and cesaro, wyatt and jericho, kaitlyn and nattie all worth checking out


----------



## Bryan D.

Kruger/Gabriel had some good matches but I'm not sure if it was this year. :lol


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

I don't get why some people think Ohno/Regal was good. I felt it was really lackluster and mediocre, as was much of Ohno's work in NXT. Neither of them helped make that feud something memorable or exciting.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> I don't get why some people think Ohno/Regal was good. I felt it was really lackluster and mediocre, as was much of Ohno's work in NXT. Neither of them helped make that feud something memorable or exciting.


Well I just watched it. It was very good but I wish the crowd was more into the story and the match itself went 5 minutes longer. By the way, is it just me or Ohno dropped some weight from his indy days? He looked smaller than I remembered (last time I saw him was when he faced Rollins in FCW... yep)


----------



## DOPA

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> I don't get why some people think Ohno/Regal was good. I felt it was really lackluster and mediocre, as was much of Ohno's work in NXT. Neither of them helped make that feud something memorable or exciting.


Because it has fantastic pyschology and storytelling behind it, which is what wrestling is about.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Crusade said:


> Because it has fantastic pyschology and storytelling behind it, which is what wrestling is about.


No shit that's what it's about. That's precisely what I'm disputing. The "pyschology" and storytelling was not that good.


----------



## x78

EmbassyForever said:


> Well I just watched it. It was very good but I wish the crowd was more into the story and the match itself went 5 minutes longer.


It didn't help that the feud didn't make much sense and Ohno botched most of the promos in the build-up. That stopped me from really getting into the match, I too found it slow and boring. Long rest holds and bending fingers back does not = good storytelling or psychology.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

x78 said:


> It didn't help that the feud didn't make much sense and Ohno botched most of the promos in the build-up. That stopped me from really getting into the match, I too found it slow and boring. Long rest holds and bending fingers back does not = good storytelling or psychology.


Exactly. The feud was completely random, Regal is really not a good babyface so there was practically nothing to be excited about.


----------



## Obfuscation

Regal vs Ohno was fabulous.


----------



## x78

HayleySabin said:


> Regal vs Ohno was fabulous.


Would you have thought so if it was the exact same match but Bo Dallas vs Conor O'Brien?


----------



## RiverFenix

Ascension isn't going to work. I don't know how it happened or when it happened, but it's hokey now more than anything. I think they need to go more Road Warriors/Demolition face painted brutes than what they're doing now. They can't be spouting off basically the same as Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Interceptor88

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ascension isn't going to work. I don't know how it happened or when it happened, but it's hokey now more than anything. I think they need to go more Road Warriors/Demolition face painted brutes than what they're doing now. They can't be spouting off basically the same as Bray Wyatt.


 They are more like the Brothers of Destruction than the Wyatt Family. Dark and sinister but not as alienated Southerners living outside of society, but like critters of the night.

I don't see the problem. In attitude era WWF had The Brood and BoD and it was OK.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

HayleySabin said:


> Regal vs Ohno was fabulous.


That's your biased opinion. Try to look at it objectively, be honest with yourself. I don't know how anyone can consider it anything above decent.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The 3-Way with Cesaro, Kruger & Zayn and The 6 Man (Wyatt Family vs Regal, Graves and Neville were both good. The 3-Way was really fun but too short, loved the T-Bone/German Suplex spot, nice throwback to Zayn's PWG days 

But Kruger vs Zayn was on another level. Awesome match, surprised there was no hype for it. This was Zayn's best performance in WWE so far, IMO, and Krugar is just damn good. Can't wait to see more from him, hopefully he will win the NXT championship. ***3/4 for me, if that's matter.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Anybody know when the Zayn-Cesaro 2/3 falls match will air?


----------



## Arcade

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> That's your biased opinion. Try to look at it objectively, be honest with yourself. I don't know how anyone can consider it anything above decent.


Don't see what's wrong with Regal vs Ohno. wrestling matches doesn't have to be overly technical and fast paced for it to be good. I liked how unique the match was, especially when you compare it to other matches in NXT and on the other WWE shows. It showcased style of dirty and gritty wrestling, which meant that Ohno and Regal only didn't want to win the match, but they also wanted to hurt each other badly too. The only problem I have with the match is that it should've went on a bit longer.


----------



## x78

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Anybody know when the Zayn-Cesaro 2/3 falls match will air?


In about 3 or 4 weeks I think.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> That's your biased opinion. Try to look at it objectively, be honest with yourself. I don't know how anyone can consider it anything above decent.


:lmao

Talks about objectivity; claims everyone is wrong unless they find it decent.

Nobody is telling you to like it. They're only saying they disagree, as they _(and myself)_ liked it.


----------



## Harbinger

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> That's your biased opinion. Try to look at it objectively, be honest with yourself. I don't know how anyone can consider it anything above decent.


All opinions are biased. That's why they're personal opinions. Im not even going to say whether I agree with you are not but you really need to go about your arguments better. All your doing is attacking people's opinions rather than supporting your own and when someone does that no one is going to take them very seriously. There is no other fallacy in reasoning as laughable as that.


----------



## DOPA

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> That's your biased opinion. Try to look at it objectively, be honest with yourself. I don't know how anyone can consider it anything above decent.


:lmao :lmao :lmao.

You're telling him to be objective about one of the most subjective topics out there.

Good game dude, good game (Y).


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

3VK said:


> All opinions are biased. That's why they're personal opinions. Im not even going to say whether I agree with you are not but you really need to go about your arguments better. All your doing is attacking people's opinions rather than supporting your own and when someone does that no one is going to take them very seriously. There is no other fallacy in reasoning as laughable as that.


No you're wrong. I supported my opinion. I said why the match fell flat and why it was uninteresting. All he did was say "Regal/Ohno was fantastic".

I'm willing to discuss the match and my opinion of it but it seems people here have a boner for Ohno, for whatever reason, and don't like when people criticize his recent work.

I understand that appreciating wretling is subjective but like x78 said, if that same exact match was Scott Dawson/Conor O'Brian people here would be talking about how boring it was and how green whoever replaced Ohno was, and how innefective someone was as a babyface. Nevermind the overall quality of the feud and the promos, very lackluster.


----------



## Starbuck

AWESOME episode this week. Paige/Emma was fantastic. That belt feels so much more important than the Divas title it's kind of ridiculous. Harper/Seamus was nice, Maddox on commentary was GOAT and Tyler Breeze >>>>>>>


----------



## EmbassyForever

Wow man, Cesaro vs Neville from 4/24 was a one helluva match. One of the best 8 minutes match I have ever seen. Neville is an excellent underdog and y'all know how good Cesaro works with smaller opponents. ****1/2-***3/4.*

Luke Harper vs Neville was very good as well. Less spotty and in slower pace in comparison to Cesaro/Neville but still good.

Wyatt Family vs Ohno, Neville and Graves was disappointing, obviously fun 6 Man Tag match but not as good as the match with Regal.

Really like NXT from what I've seen.. Next weeks main event looks really good.


----------



## x78

EmbassyForever said:


> Wow man, Cesaro vs Neville from 4/24 was a one helluva match. One of the best 8 minutes match I have ever seen. Neville is an excellent underdog and y'all know how good Cesaro works with smaller opponents. ****1/2-***3/4.*
> 
> Luke Harper vs Neville was very good as well. Less spotty and in slower pace in comparison to Cesaro/Neville but still good.
> 
> Wyatt Family vs Ohno, Neville and Graves was disappointing, obviously fun 6 Man Tag match but not as good as the match with Regal.
> 
> Really like NXT from what I've seen.. Next weeks main event looks really good.


Have you seen Bo Dallas yet? If not then prepare to be BoDazzled.


----------



## TheJWay

I am ready to give NXT a chance. When and how can I watch this?

Does anyone know where I can see past episodes so I can get caught up in current storylines or can someone explain them to me.

Thanks!


----------



## Asenath

TheJWay said:


> I am ready to give NXT a chance. When and how can I watch this?
> 
> Does anyone know where I can see past episodes so I can get caught up in current storylines or can someone explain them to me.
> 
> Thanks!


What is now the NXT brand/NXT Season 6 has been running since last August, I think. It's all on Hulu.


----------



## TheJWay

How far back should/can I watch to understand current storylines?


----------



## Asenath

TheJWay said:


> How far back should/can I watch to understand current storylines?


I would watch all of them, but I am an absurd fangirl.

Let me think. . .


----------



## Harbinger

TheJWay said:


> I am ready to give NXT a chance. When and how can I watch this?
> 
> Does anyone know where I can see past episodes so I can get caught up in current storylines or can someone explain them to me.
> 
> Thanks!


I use torrents. Any wrestling torrent site should have all of them. Easiest and free. You only really need to go back until about April-may. 15 episodes maybe? They do a good job of recapping everything so you'll figure it out quickly enough. Plus they cover a lot more in a much less obnoxious way than the main shows. 

The roster is stacked though. My only gripe with NXT is that an hour a week isn't enough to showcase everything they have, but at the same time nothing they have is stale and every show feels new and exciting which is fantastic for a developmental show so I wouldn't change it. While you may not get your favorites every week, they'll also likely never get boring. Unless they're Bo Dallas. But that's another story for another thread...


----------



## x78

TheJWay said:


> How far back should/can I watch to understand current storylines?


If you watch from the first week in July that should be enough to familiarize yourself with the main characters/storylines at the moment.


----------



## LDM91

I watched NXT for first time this week and thought it was pretty good. I don't get why everyone seems to like that Emma girl though, her dance seemed ridiculous to me O_O


----------



## Allur

LDM91 said:


> I watched NXT for first time this week and thought it was pretty good. I don't get why everyone seems to like that Emma girl though, her dance seemed ridiculous to me O_O


She's purrdy, she can wrestle and the dance is awesome.


----------



## Bryan D.

LDM91 said:


> I watched NXT for first time this week and thought it was pretty good. I don't get why everyone seems to like that Emma girl though, her dance seemed ridiculous to me O_O


It might be ridiculous, but it's very over.


----------



## Asenath

LDM91 said:


> I watched NXT for first time this week and thought it was pretty good. I don't get why everyone seems to like that Emma girl though, her dance seemed ridiculous to me O_O


. . .that's the gimmick.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bleh gimmick is easy to get past considering she can wrestle & the theme music is grand.

Gimmick still sucks though. :troll


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> Bleh gimmick is easy to get past considering she can wrestle & the theme music is grand.
> 
> Gimmick still sucks though. :troll


Jack's gimmick sucks, Emma's the GOAT! #Emma4WWEChampion


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Late thoughts on this week's NXT:

Liked Paige/Emma, needless to say this was way above par for a women's match in WWE. NXT does divas stuff so much better than on the main shows, I usually fast forward the women's segments on Raw and SD, but not only do I watch the NXT stuff, I enjoy it. Paige deserved the win, but Emma had me pulling for her. The match wasn't perfect, but good quality overall.

Tyler Breeze was entertaining. Seeing new guys and gimmicks is always cool and this is a great heel gimmick, I definitely wanted to see him get punched. Breeze is doing a great job from the little we've seen so far, seems to be another example of the right gimmick letting a guy show some character. Match wasn't much but we know from the Dalton days he can go, clearly in need of a better finisher though. Looking forward to more from him.

New Ascension was cool too. I don't particularly like O'Brian as a singles guy, but I think he's a very good tag wrestler and the Ascension gimmick is good when he's got a partner. Victor looked great in the new role, he's another one we know is a solid wrestler. Give them a couple months to gel and no reason they won't do well on the main roster. And was that Victor's old flying "canadian lifter" finisher as part of the total elimination type maneuver? Pretty cool, they should have O'Brian do a chop block too instead of a leg sweep and make it even more brutal.

And then the main event was very enjoyable too, it was cool to see Harper in a longer match and he went toe to toe with Sheamus and he looked great. I wonder if this feud will spill over to the main roster at some point? Anyway, this was a thoroughly enjoyable edition of NXT. They should get a longer show, there were so many guys who didn't even make an appearance, their roster is easily good enough to support another half hour to an hour...well I would watch it anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko said:


> Jack's gimmick sucks, Emma's the GOAT! #Emma4WWEChampion


Quit your lying. :hayley1


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Adonis Windfury

So how long is it until a talent is officially off of NXT? Wyatts and Big E are still listed on the roster whereas The Shield aren't.


----------



## Obfuscation

It differs, but that's also by lack of WWE simply removing those lads off the page. They're pretty much done with NXT as of now. Especially Langston. He was hardly on there the moment he was called up, despite being their champion.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The Shield had noteable matches in NXT? I heard Big E/Rollins was good.


----------



## x78

EmbassyForever said:


> The Shield had noteable matches in NXT? I heard Big E/Rollins was good.


Nah, Rollins was the NXT champion when The Shield debuted so he needed to drop the belt, and he's had a couple of matches since then but nothing too special.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rollins vs Langston was nothing special. Not really worth seeing.


----------



## skamodest

EmbassyForever said:


> The Shield had noteable matches in NXT? I heard Big E/Rollins was good.


It was better than average Big E but worse than average Rollins. Rollins had a nice match with Graves though and it seems like the Shield is going to have a good match in two weeks


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on NXT from this week (warning: very long):

Loved seeing Enzo and Cass at the beginning, I'm glad they're becoming regulars. I wish they weren't squashed quite so severely - Cassaday at least should be allowed some level of credibility due to his size - but ultimately it's OK because they did give them time to do what they (Enzo especially) shine at, the pre-match promo. Crowd loves Enzo. Mason Ryan, meanwhile, crowd not into so much...he's alright IMO, but should really be nothing more than a tag wrestler...he's roughly equal to O'Brian in my book.

Divas stuff: the promo with Summer/Emma/Paige was pretty good, I don't think Paige is much good on the stick but the other two are. Charlotte looked pretty good in her squash, I'm still not a big fan though, compared to the other female characters on NXT a peppy gymnast 2nd gen wrestler gimmick is kinda lame. Also I don't particularly like that "charlotte's web" move, the move itself is an OK idea but executed sloppily (it looks like Charlotte gets off her opponent before 3 without being forced), and the name is too contrived and Dawson calls it annoyingly. /end small pointless rant. Main takeaway for me was, as last time, the match did show Charlotte's got potential but still needs work. Finisher looked better this time too. BTW it was funny to hear Flair referred to as a 2-time hall of famer....just weird to hear that said, what does it mean anyway, WWE and WCW HOF? Does WCW even have an HOF?

Tyler Breeze promo was pretty great actually I thought, he had some good lines, and he did great with the character. CJ Parker looked really different with the dreads, he looks black now (come to think of it I have no idea what his ethnic background is). I am not a big CJ fan from his prior work but he didn't get too much of a chance to show anything, so I'm looking forward to the new gimmick and seeing what comes of it.

I like that the Wyatts have a tandem finisher of sorts now, I wondered for a while if Rowan would ever get to pin anyone lol (only time I remember him pinning anyone before was his debut where he used a sidewalk slam). Great promo from Wyatt as usual, almost seemed to be a face promo though which was unusual though appropriate for his "goodbye" promo, no point in pretending the crowd there doesn't love him. Sad to see them go really, I would almost rather they stay down in NXT I have liked NXT better than Raw for months now lol. I'm sure they'll be back though from time to time.

Graves/Dawson once again makes me wonder where Garrett Dylan is. DId you guys notice today the announcers said Regal had compared Dawson to Arn Anderson in the past - but that in the past, the one he actually compared to Anderson is Dylan? Probably means nothing but if you read into it way too much maybe it means they have ditched Dylan and the whole Roughnecks gimmick falls on to Dawson alone, just like Ascension with Cameron leaving...anyway now I'm rambling. My point is, this match would have made more sense if it was a prelude to a Dawson/Dylan vs Graves/Neville tag title feud, but it doesn't seem like Dylan will be back anytime soon based on their complete and utter lack of mention of him (as opposed to say Ohno who has been mentioned multiple times). Anyway the match was kinda weird, finish came out of nowhere, but the Shield/Neville promo (particularly the Ambrose portion) was sweet, and Ambrose/Neville will be awesome. No challengers on the horizon for Neville/Graves, except Ascension I guess?

Main event was great...I just love the crowd reactions to Bo matches: Bo gets so much heat (and women cheering); Kruger and Cesaro are way over basically as faces, except when they're against Sami; and I think the crowd loves Sami all the more for being the only truly likeable guy out there. I like all the guys in this match, even Bo, yeah he's not as good as the others but he's fairly good in the ring, and this troll character is funny and unique. Plus I think it’s good for the other wrestlers, the guy is a reaction magnet. Maybe it’s not viable long term but I’m enjoying it for now. And I bet Sami is gonna be the one to take the title from Bo when the time comes.

And I still miss Kassius Ohno, really hope he's back at the next set of tapings!


----------



## dxbender

Without spoiling results...What were the matches that took place on NXT this week?


----------



## papercuts_hurt

dxbender said:


> Without spoiling results...What were the matches that took place on NXT this week?


Enzo & Cass vs Tons of Funk

Charlotte vs Sasha Banks

Graves vs Dawson

Dallas/Zayn vs Cesaro/Kruger


----------



## EmbassyForever

WOW! Next week looks aweso me. Neville vs Ambrose and Krguer vs Dallas.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Only having two decent length matches this week was a shame.


Bray Wyatt singing 'Time is on my side'
Vintage Wyatt :cole3


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

This was one of the best episodes yet despite not having any decent long matches.

It starts awful with WWE trolling us with Brodus, Tensai AND MASON RYAN squashing future legend Enzo Amore and his verbally challenged friend Colin Cassady. Tons of Funk dance with Mason Ryan.

Great backstage segment with Dusty, Emma, Paige and Summer Rae. Emma is the greatest and the other two are very good as well. I can't believe I'm really excited for a women's danceoff but that's the power of the EMMALUTION.

Can't get into Charlotte and her lame persona, blatant use of the wooo!. She looked green this week and not as impressive as in her debut which may have something to do with her opponent not being Bailey to make her look good.

Wyatt Family segment was very good, helped by that great NXT crowd. They have a perfect mix between smarks and casuals. Wyatt cuts a great promo and looks like a can't miss SUPERSTAR.

Sylvester Lefort and Scott Dawson are good. If Dawson was bigger he could be a upper midcarder but at his size I don't know how much he can do in the main roster.

Super segment with Graves, Neville and the Shield. Dean Ambrose is very likely the second best talker in the world right now after CM Punk. He turns every little thing into gold and even got a good promo out of Neville who is usually very limited. Can't wait to see their match next week.

Main event was good. You can talk all the shit you want about Bo Dallas but he's a super talent. He sells like a boss and gets reactions like very few others. All four are very good and I look very forward to the next episodes of NXT.


----------



## december_blue

papercuts_hurt said:


> BTW it was funny to hear Flair referred to as a 2-time hall of famer....just weird to hear that said, what does it mean anyway, WWE and WCW HOF? Does WCW even have an HOF?


Flair was inducted on his own and also as a member of the Four Horsemen.


----------



## mezomi

Did anyone think Bray Wayyt sounded like a face in his promo? Wayyt as a face could be interesting when him as a heel gets stale.


----------



## RiverFenix

Pretty bad show this week. They destroyed whatever they thought they were building in Mason Ryan by having him dance with Brodus and Tensai. He looked silly. 

Charlotte is green as goose shit, but gets pushed because of her last name. Her matches are so obviously choreographed it's painful. 

Tyler Breeze interview segment was shit because of the CJ Parker photobombing crap. Wouldn't Breeze be able to see CJ behind him if he's looking at himself while taking the pictures? I never liked Parker, so maybe I'm biased, but I can already tell his hippie gimmick is going to blow chunks. 

Bray Wyatt's farewell was bittersweet. You should go out of your way to see this at least. Fans must have known he was finishing up because they were completely supporting him from his entrance - I don't think it's ever been like that. Aiden English squashed again is ridiculous - but the match was just the set-up to the goodbye speech. I loved him ending with the "Time is on my side" serenade, as that was how the Wyatt character first debuted afterall, it was well done. 

Dawson is a jobber now - I don't get it. His throw away match with Graves was just to set up the SHIELD post-match. Rollins was much less "shield-like" on the mic tonight, less menacing and more conversational - seemed off. Neville vs Ambrose should be a good match, but with the US title on the line, you know the outcome. 

Main event was solid, though nothing spectacular. NXT is on the wrong course with the Bo Dallas character. I thought they might have been onto something smart and fun, but they're blowing it. He needs much more mic/interview time, but ever since his in-car tape about being at Disney World he's only had matches with no mic time to establish his character. NXT would be a much better show if Bo wasn't on it and somebody else was champion.


----------



## Daiko

*Daiko's NXT Comments* - _Hi Tanaka vs Awesome!_​
Tyler Breeze in the intro :mark:

Enzo!! :mark::mark:

Sawft! :mark:

Regal! :mark:

Cass :lol

Oh fuck me..

They've not even brought Cameron and Naomi. Worst night ever.

'kay.. Mason Ryan and Brodus Clay in the same night.

No god please no. Please do not make this fucker dance.



Spoiler: ..















Is Mason Ryan doing the Gangnam Style? I just don't...

No we're not Regal.

Hopefully we go up Tony.

Oh Lawd Emma. Oh Lawd Paige.

Oh Lawd Summer.

Mason Ryan Dancing. A Dance Contest. Who the fuck is booking this and how do we Manually Reset it?

Dusty :lmao

Yay Paige!

Charlotte from Charlotte. k.

I thought Sasha got chucked along with Audrey. Huh..

Woo.

Dead crowd..

There they are.

Charlotte's Web :mark:

Those knees :mark:

Not too sure about her little jumping clothesline thing. Or her finisher. Bendy though :yum:

Breeze :mark::mark:

RENEE :mark::mark::mark::mark:

Random SAWFT :lmao

Random Rasta :lmao

Is that Bo? :lmao

The fuck? :lol

That's a rather small building you got there then.

Wyatt time :mark:

Odd.

Worst. Ad. Ever.

Hello Keegan and awesome moosetache man.

HELLO WYATT TIME! :mark:

One of the best entrances the WWE has had.

Did he died?

The crowd :lol

Mr Fear Sir? :lol

Don't leave Bray :jose

Why is Wyatt singing? :lol

A geordie wearing a tracksuit? Nothing new here. 

Dawson? Where'd BBQ Sauce man go?

Rasta-Bo?

Hello Frenchie.

I like his trousers.

Dem Tag Champs!

That was awful Regal :lol

Has has hand by a mans ass and then rubs his face. Dawson, you weird.

Not a good match at all. Dawson in control and then 2-3 moves later he's tapping out. 

I'm convinced that Neville is an elf.. 

OH WE SHIELD NOW :mark::mark::mark::mark:

If Ambrose and Wyatt speak in one episode of NXT my mind might just explode.








:lmao

And that dancing shit has been forgiven. 

Ambrose vs Neville? Ohmahlawd :mark::mark::mark::mark:

More interesting?

Oh lawd.

Hulk Ambrose?

Next week will be good. (The Dance Battle will blow though..)

Krooga!! :mark: We the People! :mark: Possibly Generico time! :mark: And Bo.

No More Bo chants are louder than the Thank you Wyatt chants. Bost in the World.

It's good and bad that the crowd were silent during the Sasha / Charlotte match. It made that match look bad, but they're also not tired out for this match.

NXT - The home of 14,005 arm drags.

Bo you dick.

Run Cesaro, Run!

Calm down Bo.

Young Miz and Punk :lol

Cesaro's Uppercuts :mark:

Don't stop believing :lol

:lol The fans weren't sure whether to cheer or Bo that tag.

Bye Zayn. Bye Cesaro.

:mark: KROOOOOOOOGA!! :mark:

***1/2 NXT. 

+ Random Dreads, Tyler Breeze, Renee, Krooga, Zayn, Enzo, Big Cass, Wyatt Family, Shield and Regal

- Mason Ryan, Brodus Clay, 'Sweet T', Mason Ryan Dancing, Summer / Emma bit.


----------



## izzie

Sasha seems good. Charlotte looked better in her debut. She has innovative moves, but they feel a bit contrived and slow. Probably doesn't help that she's near 6 feet tall. If she can pull them off quicker, she might be fun to watch in the future.


----------



## Mr. I

mezomi said:


> Did anyone think Bray Wayyt sounded like a face in his promo? Wayyt as a face could be interesting when him as a heel gets stale.


That was because it was his farewell as a part of the NXT roster. They're only going to see him as a guest from the main roster from here on out.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Why are the Shield on NXT again? Makes no sense.


----------



## x78

Quasi Juice said:


> Why are the Shield on NXT again? Makes no sense.


There were a lot of main roster guys on this taping due to the opening of the Performance Center.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-nxt-7312013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: This was a great and must see episode of NXT. The first few segments were all pretty enjoyable, the diva's match was good and Bray's NXT send-off promo was awesome. The main was fine and The Shield were good here too.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## DOPA

*NXT 8/1/2013*

_NXT TIME BABY!_

* Damn they were quick to put Tyler Breeze on the opening video.....

* ENZO :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Damn this guys character is just so infectious. So likable. He is excellent on the mic too and cut a really good promo here. Big Cass wasn't bad on the mic either! Bada bing bada boom! The realest guys in the room! #SAWFT

* :lol at the crowd chanting Enzo's stuff. One more #SAWFT for good measure.

* Uggh Tonns of Funk 

* "They look like two dancing puddings" Regal :lmao :lmao :lmao. Always Regal with the hilarious comments.

* Wasn't even a match, Enzo and Cass tried to back off which led to Mason Ryan (Ugggh) coming out. Enzo and Cass get squashed and then Tonns of Funk and Mason Ryan danced. This was an utter waste of time and just awful. Mason Ryan got no reaction again :lmao. And Tonns of Funk got a weak reaction too.

* EMMA :mark: :mark: :mark:

* PAIGE :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Summer.....ugggh .

* Solid backstage segment. All three ladies cut pretty good promos. Surprisingly Summer was the best in this segment. First time in about 10 shows I've seen Summer contribute positively to the program. Thanks for joining us finally! Dance off will be awful even with Emma's infectious personality. Loving Paige's attitude.

* Charlotte vs Sasha Banks wasn't horrible but wasn't good either. Charlotte's greeness definitely showed here and Sasha wasn't too good either. Still a lot of potential with Charlotte but she needs to start developing a character soon. Finisher wasn't executed as well as last week either. Definitely needs some work but could have been a lot worse and I've seen worser matches recently from the women on NXT.

* RENEE YOUNG <3 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Interview with Tyler Breeze. This was really good. Breeze has his character down really well here, his really obnoxious facial expressions and his narcissism really come through here. It's definitely a twist on the Rick Martel/Narcissist Lex Luger 1993 gimmicks but developed for the modern times and mirrors those people who take obnoxious selfies of themselves to show off in real life. :lol at Renee's reactions to him and how irritated and by the end disgusted she was with him, that really put the interview and Breeze's character over the top. Also, who was that weird guy making those stupid faces behind them? :lmao. That made me laugh so hard.

* Wyatt Family Vignette :mark: :mark: :mark:

* OMG they are using the new Wyatt Family entrance on NXT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Big squash victory for Harper and Rowan, nothing much more to say.

* Bray cuts yet another excellent promo which signals the end of the Wyatt Family on NXT for now. Wyatt's were so over with the crowd here. Bray is absolutely brilliant and keeps getting better and better at his promos and his character. Without a doubt one of the best promo guys in WWE now. Up there with the likes of Punk and Ambrose for me. I've not heard him cut one bad promo yet.

* Backstage segment with Neville and Graves. Neville was dull as usual but Graves I enjoyed in this segment. His promo time I thought was good and showed me a little bit more of what he is capable of in my mind.

* Lefort with his silly accent :lol. I have a soft spot for this guy now. He's grown on me as a manager.

* And....it's Trevor Murdoch again ladies and gentleman! :lmao. Yes, I'm talking about Dawson.

* Short squash here for Neville. Damn that's what....three squashes on this show? How boring....Shame that Dawson is being used as a jobber at the moment.

* SHIELD! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Promo segment here, typically stolen by Ambrose. Ambrose once again without even going into full gear cuts a short but great promo on Neville. Guy is just on another level. Rollins and Neville were both okay. Neville was better than usual, Rollins didn't hit anywhere near his best here. Ambrose vs Neville next week :mark:. That should be good.

* Kruger and his stupid demented face :lmao :lmao :lmao. I died.

* CESARO :mark: :mark: :mark:

* SAMI :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Bo comes out to a lot of heat again :lol.

* No more Bo chants before the bell rings....well that didn't take long :lol.

* Solid main event overall. Nothing too outstanding but it had its moments. Bo had his moments here too but automatically got negated because of a horribly executed dropkick and his absolutely awful hot tag spree. Sami did the best work in this match here without a doubt at the beginning of the match. Cesaro was solid as ever and Kruger was okay....didn't do much overall till the finish. He was well protected. Finish was good. That was probably the best I've seen the slice been delivered. It actually looked pretty devastating here whereas before it's looked so silly. Best match of the night....but that isn't exactly an achievement.

* Overall weak NXT this week. Too many squash matches, divas match weren't that good and some of the segments weren't either. Individual performances were the highlights this week, those being Enzo Amore, Bray Wyatt, Ambrose and Tyler Breeze.


----------



## Bryan D.

Holy fuck *Ambrose/Neville* next week. I just.. came.. very hard.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## normal situation

Crusade said:


> who was that weird guy making those stupid faces behind them? :lmao. That made me laugh so hard.


That would be CJ Parker.


----------



## Genking48

Ambrose/Neville..........ripping away the potential of awesome Rollins/Neville match right before my eyes

B-but the potential of Rollins/Neville MOTY match dammit :cussin:


----------



## RiverFenix

Breeze is in the opening video - replacing the Kassius Ohno spot in it. 

Crud!


----------



## Bryan D.

When is that so called "match of the year" between Cesaro and GOAT Zayn in a 2 out of 3 falls match going to happen? I need to see that. Now. Ambrose/Neville, Cesaro/Zayn.. NXT is my favourite show. :mark:


----------



## Genking48

Bryan D. said:


> When is that so called "match of the year" between Cesaro and GOAT Zayn in a 2 out of 3 falls match going to happen? I need to see that. Now. Ambrose/Neville, Cesaro/Zayn.. NXT is my favourite show. :mark:


21st or something


----------



## Bryan D.

Tinkerbell said:


> 21st or something


Oh, thanks. I though it would be sooner.


----------



## Mister Hands

Ah man. That Wyatt promo actually made me a little emotional. Feels like they're leaving their true home.

BUT. Watching NXT makes me so happy about the next few years of WWE TV.


----------



## LDM91

I really enjoyed this week's episode of NXT. Is there anywhere that lists who appears on what episode of NXT? I'd like to go back and watch segments but obviously don't want to watch everything.


----------



## Amber B

"29 countries he has competed in, in his _sports entertainment_ career."

That shit bothered me more than I thought it would. Jesus christ, it isn't porn.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Neville/Graves backstage segment made ZERO sense, unless Graves was lacing his boots as Wyatt was in ring saying goodbye. It was just bad storytelling, they really didn't need it either, just have Neville accompany Graves out simply because they're tag champs together.


----------



## checkcola

I've decided to start watching NXT, first time watching, and what do I see? Mason Ryan dancing with Tons of Funk... why, oh why?


----------



## x78

checkcola said:


> I've decided to start watching NXT, first time watching, and what do I see? Mason Ryan dancing with Tons of Funk... why, oh why?


Mason Ryan is the one bad talent on NXT. It's embarrassing to see him get shown up by Enzo every week, they need to end that feud ASAP and preferably take Ryan off TV for a repackage. The guy has no character other than 'musclehead' and is as bland as dishwater, he stands out like a sore thumb compared to everyone else on the show.


----------



## Bryan D.

Mason Ryan is as charismatic as a door. He's terrible. Just fire his ass.


----------



## Lariatoh!

NXT was awesome:

Enzo Amore
Bray Wyatt - Wyatt family squash and mic time -They are so over in the NXT Zone.
The Shield and Ambrose got some live mic time and reintroduced the justice theme.
Ambrose/Neville next week woo! Shield is super over as well.

And you know what, I kinda don't mind Ryan. The guy has this huge He-Man type superhero good guy thing going on. Also, seeing him live, he would probably be quite an impressive attraction for the company. As much as I'm a fan of guys like Ambrose, Bryan etc. I think the roster should be made up of all shapes and sizes, there is a place for a guy like Ryan, and NXT is indeed the place for him to improve his craft.


----------



## x78

Lariatoh! said:


> NXT was awesome:
> 
> Enzo Amore
> Bray Wyatt - Wyatt family squash and mic time -They are so over in the NXT Zone.
> The Shield and Ambrose got some live mic time and reintroduced the justice theme.
> Ambrose/Neville next week woo! Shield is super over as well.
> 
> And you know what, I kinda don't mind Ryan. The guy has this huge He-Man type superhero good guy thing going on. Also, seeing him live, he would probably be quite an impressive attraction for the company. As much as I'm a fan of guys like Ambrose, Bryan etc. I think the roster should be made up of all shapes and sizes, there is a place for a guy like Ryan, and NXT is indeed the place for him to improve his craft.


I don't have a problem with Ryan because of his size, I'm not one of those indy nerds who hates anyone with a good physique. The problem is that's all that Ryan has. He's the only guy on NXT with no character or interesting features of any kind. Even Bo has his OTT goofy face gimmick, Ryan is just a big guy and that's it. There's no reason for anyone to cheer for him, it's not like he uses impressive power moves like Ryback or Goldberg and the way he runs around the ring trying to hype the crowd up before delivering his finisher is one of the most awkward things I've seen in a wrestling ring. Compare him to a guy like Enzo who screams entertainment and it's no contest who the people are going to cheer for.

I'm not expecting Mason Ryan to be cutting Ambrose-like promos or wrestling like Bryan, but he should bring something to the table other than 'big guy from Wales'. He actually showed a little personality while dancing with Tons of Funk, and I think he could work as a monster heel. But as a face it's just not working and he's the only talent on NXT right now that I really don't have time for. Dress him up like a Spartan warrior, make him a bodyguard or something, anything is better than what he's doing at the moment.


----------



## Harbinger

I didn't think big kass had it in him. Him and Enzo are gold. They need to be made to look semi legitimate and then be fast tracked to the main tag division. The main roster needs true tag teams that have personality if they want to have a half decent division. The past few years have relied on parts of stables, jobber teams, and star pairings which are all short term fixes. I'm not saying you're gonna build a division around these guys, but they're the kind of team that can stick around and contend because they're entertaining as long as they aren't jobbed out to mason Ryan for another month. 

But seriously, Enzo and kass, the ascension, neville/anybody, the answer to the tag division problem is right in NXT.


----------



## Harbinger

Just finished watching the rest of the show. One of the best in long time. 

Wyatt's promo was totally a face promo which made no sense until he announced they were leaving. I've never hold him address the crowd normally like he did when he said settle down. They obviously love him but he still has never acknowledged it before. Top notch promo and definitely a little sad to see him go. But we get him on the main roster and the NXT roster is so sacked they really need the 15 minutes the Wyatt's normally get to showcase some of the newer guys. 

I. Love. Emma. Everything she does is awesome. Paige was kinda shrill and I almost cringed. She's still awesome but she needs to work on some timing and tone done the yelling a bit. No complaints on summer. Solid segment and dusty was great too. "Yeah...I'm done here" :lmao

Dawson looks good but he's boring as dirt. Laforts got a future but idk about this pairing. Sometimes polar opposites work but this is just awkward. 

Shields promo was great as always and I was actually really impressed with Nevilles as well. Next week will be awesome. 

Main event was great. I hate Bo Dallas but he is really really good at being a troll. Great gimmick...for a heel!! I don't get why he keeps doing it when he knows it gets him heat. Are they trying to make him "controversial"? Yeah it works for John Cena, but cena is wayyy more talented than bo. And it happened organically with John. Yeah Bo gets a massive reaction and is a heat magnet now, but it won't last if he keeps forcing it. Say what you want about Cena but he's always himself and doesn't try to force the reactions he gets. 

The other three were great. Cesaro should be a world title contender and the other two are already ready for the big time. Won't be long. 

Last thought, NXT crowd is consistently one of the best wrestling crowds around. I wish the wwe crowds were half as good as the NXT crowd. I also would love for them to tape one episode of raw from full sail. Like just throw it in at one of the NXT tapings without promoting it so you get the real crowd. That would be :mark:


----------



## papercuts_hurt

x78 said:


> I don't have a problem with Ryan because of his size, I'm not one of those indy nerds who hates anyone with a good physique. The problem is that's all that Ryan has. He's the only guy on NXT with no character or interesting features of any kind. Even Bo has his OTT goofy face gimmick, Ryan is just a big guy and that's it. There's no reason for anyone to cheer for him, it's not like he uses impressive power moves like Ryback or Goldberg and the way he runs around the ring trying to hype the crowd up before delivering his finisher is one of the most awkward things I've seen in a wrestling ring. Compare him to a guy like Enzo who screams entertainment and it's no contest who the people are going to cheer for.
> 
> I'm not expecting Mason Ryan to be cutting Ambrose-like promos or wrestling like Bryan, but he should bring something to the table other than 'big guy from Wales'. He actually showed a little personality while dancing with Tons of Funk, and I think he could work as a monster heel. But as a face it's just not working and he's the only talent on NXT right now that I really don't have time for. Dress him up like a Spartan warrior, make him a bodyguard or something, anything is better than what he's doing at the moment.


I'm pretty much with you here, Ryan is a big impressively muscled dude and that's a fine quality but that means he's extremely limited...if you can't cut promos, you have no real character, you can't just be on your own, and that's why his segments are underwhelming. I think the easy, natural solution is to make him one half of a tag team.

I think Neville would be a natural tag partner for him but I wouldn't want to saddle Neville in that way necessarily...plus if Neville is part of a tag team and not by himself, he already has partners in Grey and now Graves. Can anyone think of maybe some other English guys on the who could tag with him? 



3VK said:


> Main event was great. I hate Bo Dallas but he is really really good at being a troll. Great gimmick...for a heel!! I don't get why he keeps doing it when he knows it gets him heat. Are they trying to make him "controversial"? Yeah it works for John Cena, but cena is wayyy more talented than bo. And it happened organically with John. Yeah Bo gets a massive reaction and is a heat magnet now, but it won't last if he keeps forcing it. Say what you want about Cena but he's always himself and doesn't try to force the reactions he gets.


He basically is a heel...think about it this way, he got shitloads of people hating him by doing the whole fire and desire smiley young Bo thing, so they recognized that, and "turned him heel" if you will, by having him act exactly like he always has, only much more so. The more he just acts like an annoying smiley generic enthusiastic young face douche, the more heat he'll get, and they are well aware of this.

I'll admit the booking seems odd at first, putting him against heels in Kruger/Cesaro...but Cesaro is always over with the NXT crowd anyway, and maybe they wanted to turn Kruger face. And as I have said before, I think that Zayn's involvement is specifically designed to make him look way cooler than Bo in comparison and get fans who otherwise might be more skeptical of Zayn's "fan favorite" persona to get behind him. Pretty smart really. I think Bo is gonna beat a couple heel/tweener challengers, then Zayn will get a shot in a face vs "face" match where Zayn will win the title and people will love him way more for taking it from Bo than from any other "real" heel.


----------



## Harbinger

The issue is the same as its always been. He can't get over in a conventional way. He is completely devoid of personality. He had nothing going for him as a straight face. His matches have always dragged on and have always relied on hot finishes. Couple that with poor charisma and you get...well you get someone who has been in developmental for way too long. He's also always been severely overpushed which has given him no insentive to improve. 

So he starts acting like cena-lite. Only like I said, Cena pulls it off becuse he isn't really acting and he has the talent to back it up. And he doesn't care about a negative reaction as long as he gets a reaction. Bo tries it and doesn't get over like he expects. So he starts acting like a douchebag because he has no sense of his character or his skill set or fan expectations. Any impending heel turn is a result of creative having no clue what to do with him and deciding to strike on the only reaction he's ever gotten. But what happens when this well dries up? He has nothing other than this stroke of luck gimmick going for him. 

If its true that WWEs putting a time limit on developmental talent then I think this title reign is going to be his make or break point. And if it keeps going like it is, we may never see a completed heel turn and a feud with Sami before he joins aces & 8s and is jobbed out to hogan.

And Zayn doesn't need help getting over. He's a natural babyface which is something WWE sorely needs. Ever since he took off the mask he's done nothing but prove he's a complete package. He's a great match, solid promo, great character, not horrible size since he put on some muscle, dynamic and entertaining in the ring plus ridiculously strong for his size, good looking, packaged well. He'll have absolutely no problem getting over. The only thing a feud with Dallas will do is fast track him to the main event and an eventual call up.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I don't disagree with anything you guys have said about Ryan. I just think that he is giving off that Superhero - good guy vibe right now which is cool to see if he can really tap into that. Wrestling has always tried to tap into pop culture and the superhero movie genre is in full effect right now. Ryan's look and ring gear are working if you look at it from that point of view.

I'm also with you about him needing at least two impressive moves in his arsenal. Some things that are really cool signature moves much like Goldberg had the spear and jackhammer, or Dallas Page had the Diamond Cutter. These guys were almost defined by their finishers, so if Ryan due to his mic work not being up to scratch right now (or ever), should work to develop something like that. 

The kids I think need a superhero that doesn't have cheesy lines, tell long winded star wars stories or wears shorts. Ryan has the look to do this and may not to speak much at all. Give him a simple catch phrase like "Who's Next". Ryback caught on like wldfire with his meathook and shellshock and his "feed me more". If Ryan can have a bit of a story to him ... maybe Paige can be his female superhero sidekick/partner and they can almost be the opposite of the Shield perhaps. The always do run in- saves perhaps whenever someone is getting beaten down... I'm just rambling now, so I'll stop and just say that I like the big meat head.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Ryan needs an over the top gimmick to hide his flaws. He needs a costume and a character in which he can't speak much or show much emotion. Something like a spartan warrior like x78 said or a cyborg gimmick or something. He isn't going anywhere just by being himself.


----------



## Chr1st0

The stuff Bo was shouting out during that match was hilarious.


----------



## Bryan D.

Ambrose/Neville, Bo/Krooga and Emma/Rae in a Dance Contest next week. This is episode of the year candidate. Krooga pinned Bo Dallas in the tag team match so he's NOT winning the title which is really sad. Emma/Rae has the potential to be a very entertaining segment. Emma is the GOAT diva. Ambrose/Neville, if given about 8/10 minuts, could be one of the best matches in NXT history. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Tony

I've been watching NXT since about late May and I have to say, NXT is the best WWE show going. Interesting characters, solid wrestling, no Twitter mentions, no Cole fucking things up, it's as if it was made by a different promotion. I also liked how occasionally some wrestlers from the main roster would show up and give the NXT guys a rub and provide solid matches. Plus I care about the diva's division in NXT more than the main roster. I just watched this week's episode and I enjoyed the hell out of it. Enzo Amore, Tyler Breeze's interview, awesome Bray Wyatt promo, Shield appearance, and a good tag team match with Bo/Zayn and Cesaro/Kruger made it so fun to watch. So excited for next week's episode with the Emma/Rae dance off, Ambrose/Neville match and Bo/Kruger for the NXT Championship. Such a fun show to watch on a weekly basis.

Here are a list of people that are either growing on me, people that I like, or that I'm a complete fan of in NXT (in no particular order):

Paige
Emma
Bayley
Sami Zayn
The Wyatt Family
Tyler Breeze
Enzo Amore
Corey Graves
Adrian Neville
Antonio Cesaro


----------



## TheFightingFowl

chr1st0 said:


> The stuff Bo was shouting out during that match was hilarious.


THAT'S DISRESPECTFUL 
HE'S DISRESPECTING YOU


I still can't tell yet if he's being deliberately annoying


----------



## 777

:mark: Ambrose/Neville! :mark:


----------



## Matt_Yoda

-Fun opening with Amore & Cassidy + Tons of Funk + Big Ryan, quick and harmless. :cussin: SAWFT!

-Another solid showcase for Charlotte, I've always wondered why WWE never scouted out more gymnasts, regardless she's fun to watch and like wine will only get better with age.

-Wyatt is an animal on the mic, he's in the running for talker of the year if he keeps that up.

-Neville has pretty much emulated his DragonGate attire, all the way down to the tracksuit...

-Graves/Dawson was meh, I just can't get into Graves matches and he didn't even do anything here which makes it more perplexing. Dawson be jobbing.

-Solid tag team Main Event, nothing blowaway but it did the important job of setting up next week's show, which I'm" looking forward too. Don't tease Neville/Rollins WWE, I don't think they've ever wrestled each other either. Regardless Neville/Ambrose should be pretty good.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

TheFightingFowl said:


> THAT'S DISRESPECTFUL
> HE'S DISRESPECTING YOU
> 
> 
> I still can't tell yet if he's being deliberately annoying


That came from someone in the crowd didn't it? I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hoping Enzo Amore can interrupt the Diva dance off thingy next week so I can care about it. It'll be totally random and I wouldn't care. Hope it doesn't take up too much time from the show. Ambrose vs Neville & Kruger vs Dallas should be good stuff. That's the bit of NXT I love. Not bleh segments, get off of that. Then again, I dislike Emma so I'm a minority.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## Matt_Yoda

The crowd calling Tyler Breeze SAWFT was hilarious.


----------



## Obfuscation

SAWFT is over like a mother-shut your mouth. Bless those fans for that.


----------



## NikkiSixx

HayleySabin said:


> SAWFT is over like a mother-shut your mouth. Bless those fans for that.


The NXT crowd is probably my favorite crowd in pro wrestling right now. I really hope I can go to at least one taping before I move out of Florida again -- seems like it would be a great live experience.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's fabulous. They erupt for a slew of characters & sound like they're having a great time on each taping. Everything you'd want from the fanbase attending the shows.


----------



## Daiko

They're a great crowd, but they do have their moments where they focus more on getting themselves heard a bit too much.. (What Chants for example)

It would probably be great getting to go to one those tapings though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Every WWE audience does "What?" chants. I've never had a problem since it's been a big part of the crowds since Austin coined it.


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> Every WWE audience does "What?" chants. I've never had a problem since it's been a big part of the crowds since Austin coined it.


Can't stand them.. It's forcing people to speed up their promos to counter them which might mean less time for Wyatt. Less Wyatt Promo Time = Sad Pandko.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think it depends on the guy working the stick. Never seen a lad like Punk riled up by a crowd wanting to interject themselves into the show. If you let the crowd rattle you, it's going to show.


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> I think it depends on the guy working the stick. Never seen a lad like Punk riled up by a crowd wanting to interject themselves into the show. If you let the crowd rattle you, it's going to show.


I just think the chant is stupid.. In 2013, what (WHAT?) is the (WHAT?) point in chanting 'WHAT?' during a (WHAT?) promo.


----------



## exposedturnbuckle

The 2 divas matches the last 2 weeks have been really really good...a lot to be excited about with the divas division in the next 10 years. Oh and Tyler Breeze hahahaha


----------



## NexS.E.S

Enzo Amore is a future star. This guy is gold.


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko said:


> I just think the chant is stupid.. In 2013, what (WHAT?) is the (WHAT?) point in chanting 'WHAT?' during a (WHAT?) promo.


It's a fight you won't win. Tune it out like I and life will be smoother.


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> It's a fight you won't win. Tune it out like I and life will be smoother.


Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's what he does.


----------



## Daiko

CJ Parker tho.
And Renee..
And Breeze...


----------



## Obfuscation

Thought it was a missing fourth Colon relative.

BREEZE though, :mark:

and RENEE. _*renee smiley*_


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> Thought it was a missing fourth Colon relative.
> 
> BREEZE though, :mark:
> 
> and RENEE. _*renee smiley*_


I thought it was Bo originally :lol

:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

It should have been the troll of trolls, Bo. :lmao


----------



## Daiko

I genuinely started to like Bo for a few minutes.. I then realised who it was and went back to shouting No More Bo at my Laptop for no reason. 










Emma Dancing.
Summer Corpsing and breasting.
Dusty Out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not as much win with that one. Only Dusty _"in pulic"_ Rhodes.


----------



## Daiko

I just realised that there was/is a guy called Troy McClain in developmental. If he doesn't have a Troy McClure type gimmick I might cry a little.










Funkadipshit.


----------



## Obfuscation

_"hi, my name is Troy McClain. You might remember me from such wrestling outlets as working for WWE Developmental or on the Indie scene as some guy you never knew existed."_

God damn NXT could be sitting on a goldmine.


----------



## Daiko

If someone did that and managed to pull it off even a little then I would be a very very happy man.


----------



## x78

Daiko said:


> If someone did that and managed to pull it off even a little then I would be a very very happy man.


Xavier Woods is way ahead of you.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x113im5_wwe-nxt-6-19-13-full-show-hq_sport?search_algo=2

22:13


----------



## Harbinger

I'm failing to see the breeze hype. He looks average, his fake gay accent is horrible, he overacts, can't cut a decent promo, and his ring work under his dalton name was forgettable. He's not going anywhere. 

Oh, and Rico did it better (Y)


----------



## Daiko

x78 said:


> Xavier Woods is way ahead of you.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x113im5_wwe-nxt-6-19-13-full-show-hq_sport?search_algo=2
> 
> 22:13


Yeah, that was great. I'm meaning a Troy McClure gimmick though with the Salmon Pink Jumper and everything else. I'd settle for a Hutz gimmick though.


----------



## NikkiSixx

3VK said:


> I'm failing to see the breeze hype. He looks average, his fake gay accent is horrible, he overacts, can't cut a decent promo, and his ring work under his dalton name was forgettable. He's not going anywhere.
> 
> Oh, and Rico did it better (Y)


Breeze is far more Zoolander than "fake gay."


----------



## Obfuscation

Almost plugged the Xavier Woods promo, which was funny. However if someone wore the sweater vest and went the complete McClure route, it'll be amazing.


----------



## Harbinger

NikkiSixx said:


> Breeze is far more Zoolander than "fake gay."


Yeah and there weren't any undertones in that movie or anything


----------



## NikkiSixx

3VK said:


> Yeah and there weren't any undertones in that movie or anything


Undertones don't equal "fake gay."

ETA: I'm going to just stop before this becomes a dumb argument. :lol


----------



## Harbinger

As long as you do realize that the entire concept behind the Zoolander voice was accentuating the flamboyancy and over-the-top feminism that went along with parodying male models. It was obviously a play on the dissonance of a man filling a perceived female role. Which at the most elemental level is a metaphor for homosexuality. 

Which is a more eloquent way of saying fake gay. He may be going for Zoolander, but look what Zoolander went for. Not that sexuality even means anything (to me anyway). What it comes down to is that he's using a poorly executed and slightly annoying forced accent to further a flamboyant gimmick. And he's doing it poorly. 

The accent doesn't matter. The execution, or lack there of, is what the issue is. That's the point I was making.


----------



## PunkShoot

Daiko said:


> I genuinely started to like Bo for a few minutes.. I then realised who it was and went back to shouting No More Bo at my Laptop for no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma Dancing.
> Summer Corpsing and breasting.
> Dusty Out.


EMMA's gimmick is incredible, she plays it perfectly


----------



## truk83

PunkShoot said:


> EMMA's gimmick is incredible, she plays it perfectly


Seriously? She looks like a fool, and is half the reason professional wrestling can be embarrassing to watch in general. The whole terrible dancing thing is totally stale, and she can't even dance bad, that's how bad she is. I just don't get what everyone else is seeing in her.


----------



## Interceptor88

truk83 said:


> Seriously? *She looks like a fool*, and is half the reason professional wrestling can be embarrassing to watch in general. The whole terrible dancing thing is totally stale, and she can't even dance bad, that's how bad she is. I just don't get what everyone else is seeing in her.


 That's the gimmick. She's so bad she's good. It can be embarrasing but at least it's not an ominously boring, flat and soulless like Curtis Axel.


----------



## Obfuscation

The gimmick is easy to understand. She doesn't take herself seriously and her goofball approach is what prompted her to get over. I really really dislike her, but it's not hard to figure out.


----------



## RiverFenix

HayleySabin said:


> The gimmick is easy to understand. She doesn't take herself seriously and her goofball approach is what prompted her to get over. I really really dislike her, but it's not hard to figure out.


Really? I always thought she was an obliviously bad dancer gimmick where she thought she was hot shit. At least originally when she was more a heel...


----------



## Obfuscation

That's probably where the intentions were at first. Then once it got over she started doing the whole "clumsy but charming" bit and it's grown since. Inevitable babyface by virtue of the reaction.


----------



## truk83

Interceptor88 said:


> That's the gimmick. She's so bad she's good. It can be embarrasing but at least it's not an ominously boring, flat and soulless like Curtis Axel.


I get what she is trying to do, but she is terrible at it. She can't even pretend to dance bad. What she is doing is beyond ridiculous. It's hardly creative, and it seems as though anyone could do what she is doing. Her gimmick has no substance. I agree that Curtis Axel is boring, and so is this Emma character.


----------



## Interceptor88

truk83 said:


> I get what she is trying to do, but she is terrible at it. She can't even pretend to dance bad. What she is doing is beyond ridiculous. It's hardly creative, and it seems as though anyone could do what she is doing. Her gimmick has no substance. I agree that Curtis Axel is boring, and so is this Emma character.


 I guess you are right, but after years of unexisting characters even the worst ones entertain me.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Emma's character is fantastic. She's the happiest person on Earth so all she does is dance, even though she's not really that good at it. She's in her own little world and is oblivious to the fact other people (heels) are cynical and mock her dance.

Her gimmick is much more than just "bad dancer". There's a reason why she keeps dancing even after the bell rings and that always leads to her getting hit first.


----------



## truk83

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Emma's character is fantastic. She's the happiest person on Earth so all she does is dance, even though she's not really that good at it. She's in her own little world and is oblivious to the fact other people (heels) are cynical and mock her dance.
> 
> Her gimmick is much more than just "bad dancer". There's a reason why she keeps dancing even after the bell rings and that always leads to her getting hit first.


Emma is the female version of Bo Dallas imo.


----------



## Interceptor88

truk83 said:


> Emma is the female version of Bo Dallas imo.


I would say she's the exact opposite. While Bo Dallas was a top NXT star who due to his annoying and cheesy babyface character is booed and hated, Emma was a heel which dance was supposed to be annoying and stupid, but people liked it because of how much hilarious it is and she turned face.


----------



## truk83

Interceptor88 said:


> I would say she's the exact opposite. While Bo Dallas was a top NXT star who due to his annoying and cheesy babyface character is booed and hated, Emma was a heel which dance was supposed to be annoying and stupid, but people liked it because of how much hilarious it is and she turned face.


The only difference is that fans like her as opposed to Bo. It works for her because she is female, and cute. Bo Dallas comes off as annoying. It's this awkward sexual bias that makes no sense to me that the fans give in to. Both have potential, but right now their roles are just terrible.


----------



## NikkiSixx

truk83 said:


> Emma is the female version of Bo Dallas imo.


Because she was forcefed down our throats (she's NXT Women's Champ, righ...NOPE), has no actual offense to speak of (she's worse than Kelly Ke...NOPE), and is routinely booed by the crowd (and don't get me started on how the crowd literally turns their back on he...wait, NOPE again), right?

NOPE.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

truk83 said:


> The only difference is that fans like her as opposed to Bo. It works for her because she is female, and cute. Bo Dallas comes off as annoying. It's this awkward sexual bias that makes no sense to me that the fans give in to. Both have potential, but right now their roles are just terrible.


Well I guess that's your opinion, which not that many people agree with. 

Their roles and characters are just completely different. Bo was the typical smiley fired up babyface who just wants to compete and never gives up. Emma is nothing like that, she was never bland. She's like Fandango but instead of the sliminess, arrogance and creepyness, she's fun, happy and vibrant. Her character is goofy but her portrayal of the character isn't. She's actually really good at it, as evidenced by her being able to get a pop just by successfully entering the ring. There was never anything that made Bo Dallas stand apart from a generic babyface.

If there's someone who's the female Bo Dallas is Paige, the only difference is that people actually get behind her because she truly is better than her competition whereas Bo is not, not even close, but is still pushed and characterized as if he is.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bo is blander than white bread. However he has had some solid matches much to my surprise. Not just the Cesaro carry job either. vs Langston worked and that was about as unexpected as the Nexus formation. I feel like there is something there with his work in time & this troll approach is the best step atm. It's just driving a few _(most)_ wild considering he's the champion while other better talents aren't. I guess it's the nature of using the championship to give Bo something while the others are so good they don't need it yet? It may be NXT. It may have a better track record atm, but it's still WWE. That means we can never truly know what in the world they're thinking.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

HayleySabin said:


> Bo is blander than white bread. However he has had some solid matches much to my surprise. Not just the Cesaro carry job either. vs Langston worked and that was about as unexpected as the Nexus formation. I feel like there is something there with his work in time & this troll approach is the best step atm. It's just driving a few _(most)_ wild considering he's the champion while other better talents aren't. I guess it's the nature of using the championship to give Bo something while the others are so good they don't need it yet? It may be NXT. It may have a better track record atm, but it's still WWE. That means we can never truly know what in the world they're thinking.


He's good in the ring! Just like Cena is. They're somewhat technically limited but they have other useful qualities.

I think he's the champion because WWE truly believes he's the best they've got in developmental. Big Show has mentioned Bo many times when questioned about who impresses him the most on NXT and he raves about his work and his looks. Don't ask me why but he does.


----------



## Interceptor88

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> He's good in the ring! Just like Cena is. They're somewhat technically limited but they have other useful qualities.
> 
> I think he's the champion because WWE truly believes he's the best they've got in developmental. Big Show has mentioned Bo many times when questioned about who impresses him the most on NXT and he raves about his work and his looks. Don't ask me why but he does.


 Good in the ring? I would say "average". I guess WWE thinks Bo Dallas is marketable because he's young and he's supposed to have the "totes adorbs(thank you Asenath for teaching me that)" look that girls love. Also he plays the exciting and intense fresh guy starved of competition, a kind of character that despite being one of the most lame, overused, uninspired and generic clichés of wrestling, is loved by WWE to death. 

I don't know how they think Bo is the best they've got in developmental. They can think since he's pretty young he has potential, but pushing him harder than Kruger, Graves or Woods is inexplicable.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Interceptor88 said:


> I don't know how they think Bo is the best they've got in developmental. They can think since he's pretty young he has potential, but pushing him harder than Kruger, Graves or Woods is inexplicable.


Not sure if it's inexplicable:

Kruger: south-african
Graves: small and skinny
Woods: black


----------



## Bryan D.

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Not sure if it's inexplicable:
> 
> Kruger: south-african
> Graves: small and skinny
> Woods: black


Bo is also small and skinny. It's not an excuse.


----------



## Harbinger

Bo is not good in the ring. Hes not sloppy or a botch machine or anything, but he's just not good. All of his matches are pretty much the same. They drag and drag until the last 45 seconds and then they rely on a hot finish. He does nothing above average. He's boring and common. If you're content with inadequacy then good for you, but he does nothing for me.


----------



## Interceptor88

3VK said:


> Bo is not good in the ring. Hes not sloppy or a botch machine or anything, but he's just not good. All of his matches are pretty much the same. They drag and drag until the last 45 seconds and then they rely on a hot finish. He does nothing above average. He's *boring and common*. If you're content with inadequacy then good for you, but he does nothing for me.


 Perhaps that's the definition of Bo Dallas. 

Boring and common look with the trunks, the kneepads and the boots.

Boring and common rock theme song.

Boring and common in ring style.

Boring and common "exciting competitor" character. 

He's the ultimate member of the brood once known as "FCW drones".


----------



## Wcthesecret

Interceptor88 said:


> Perhaps that's the definition of Bo Dallas.
> 
> Boring and common look with the trunks, the kneepads and the boots.
> 
> Boring and common rock theme song.
> 
> Boring and common in ring style.
> 
> Boring and common "exciting competitor" character.
> 
> He's the ultimate member of the brood once known as "FCW drones".


Who are the other members of this so called "fcw drones" group then?


----------



## Interceptor88

Wcthesecret said:


> Who are the other members of this so called "fcw drones" group then?


 I just invented the group thing. Time ago when NXT and FCW were separate entities, since every NXT rookie was a gimmickless guy in generic trunks with a lame name, the concept of "NXT drone" or "FCW drone"(because they all came from there) began to be used. 

McGillicutty, Husky Harris, Darren Young, Alex Riley, Lucky Cannon, Titus O'Neal, Johnny Curtis, Byron Saxton, Richie Steamboat, Bo Dallas and tons of guys that have already been released have been or are FCW drones. 

So basically the term refers to the wrestler 100% WWE product who has no uniqueness, striking look, style or character and is made to be the prototype "exciting competitor babyface/arrogant and cocky heel". Fortunately the WWE is bringing back the gimmicks and the FCW drones are dying.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Bryan D. said:


> Bo is also small and skinny. It's not an excuse.


No he's not. Bo is not jacked but he's big. He's billed at 230 lbs and 6'2 which is not small. Graves is billed as 6'0 and 200 lbs and looks really skinny. 



3VK said:


> Bo is not good in the ring. Hes not sloppy or a botch machine or anything, but he's just not good. All of his matches are pretty much the same. They drag and drag until the last 45 seconds and then they rely on a hot finish. He does nothing above average. He's boring and common. If you're content with inadequacy then good for you, but he does nothing for me.


Yes he is good. He's really great at selling and he's athletic. He is boring but boring doesn't equal bad. Just because he doesn't have exciting moves like Cesaro or Rollins doesn't mean he's not effective and adequate.


----------



## x78

^Boring does equal bad. Wrestling is an entertainment business, if what's happening isn't entertaining then it's automatically a fail.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Interceptor88 said:


> I just invented the group thing. Time ago when NXT and FCW were separate entities, since every NXT rookie was a gimmickless guy in generic trunks with a lame name, the concept of "NXT drone" or "FCW drone"(because they all came from there) began to be used.
> 
> McGillicutty, Husky Harris, Darren Young, Alex Riley, Lucky Cannon, Titus O'Neal, Johnny Curtis, Byron Saxton, Richie Steamboat, Bo Dallas and tons of guys that have already been released have been or are FCW drones.
> 
> So basically the term refers to the wrestler 100% WWE product who has no uniqueness, striking look, style or character and is made to be the prototype "exciting competitor babyface/arrogant and cocky heel". Fortunately the WWE is bringing back the gimmicks and the FCW drones are dying.


You can't put Alex Riley in there man he wasnt generic at all. Take him out. Right now.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> No he's not. Bo is not jacked but he's big. He's billed at 230 lbs and 6'2 which is not small. Graves is billed as 6'0 and 200 lbs and looks really skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is good. He's really great at selling and he's athletic. He is boring but boring doesn't equal bad. Just because he doesn't have exciting moves like Cesaro or Rollins doesn't mean he's not effective and adequate.


And yes he does. Shame on you for having such little intelligence on that.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on this week's NXT:

Opener between Ambrose and Neville was surprisingly average I felt...Neville was not at his flashiest and Ambrose is pretty good but needs more/better moves cause he's a little boring sometimes. They never really kicked it into high gear and it was basically just a set-up for the 6-man tag next week. Hopefully they give that match a decent amount of time, it should be pretty good if they do.

I'm happy to see Enzo (and Cass) getting more screen time with the backstage promos. CJ Parker in the background again, goofing off, was pretty funny too. Anyway, I can't wait to see Enzo/Cass feud with someone less lame than Ryan. Challenge Neville/Graves for the tag titles? I'd watch it.

The dance-off was better than it had any right to be. Summer Fandago-ing was good. Kinda lame they said Emma's "not cleared to compete" after that - should have administered a more serious beatdown if you want me to buy that. Seems like a shortcut to Summer/Paige, why not have the dance-off set up a #1 contenders match that Summer wins? That would make more sense to me.

Tyler Breeze was funny and the live phone broadcast gimmick is pretty cool. But apart from that this was just the same thing as his first match, we know he can do more, I wouldn't have minded seeing a mildly competitive match. Or a better finisher or some other cool moves or something at least.

The main event: the Kruger promo was creepy and all but didn't make much sense to me - he says on his first day of school he came in and said "hi my name is leo kruger" and all the kids laughed, and all the kids are gonna laugh at Bo-Bo when he loses his title, or something. OK, but why did the kids laugh at him for being named Leo Kruger? I don't get it. Bo's promo was better, he's getting real good with the condescending douchy bit, although he perhaps is laying it on a bit thick. It was certainly annoying but isn't that the point?

The match itself was good, better than I expected. I was going to weigh in on the debate going on about Bo's ring skills, so here seems like a good place - in general, I would class him as average to slightly above average, because he is a good seller and seems to have a decent grasp on psychology, but his moves are mostly boring and that weighs him down. In this match, however, Bo pulled out some decent moves - the northern lights suplex, scorpion death drop, the rope walk bulldog which looked better than usual - and he seems to be improving his moveset, though it still mainly sucks. 

The sub finisher he used did not look too coo in my opinion but I like the sentiment, as that belly to belly is just such a crap finisher and he should abandon it immediately. Kruger did his part for sure, I liked how he started wrestling more as a face as the match went on. Crowd sure loved him although that was amplified by the anti-Bo sentiment. That sentiment is certainly growing more and more, and when they finally take the title off him (I predict to Zayn) it's gonna be a big NXT moment.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Bo's best match to date from what I've seen, glad to see him using a wider variety of moves than what we've seen previously.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Anyone who watches this week's NXT and still says Bo Dallas is not a good worker loses all credibility, as far as I'm concerned. Just because someone does a lot of exciting moves doesn't mean they're good but I guess people will start praising him now that he's done a bridging northern lights suplex and has that submission strangle hold from WWF No Mercy as a finisher. He's a good storyteller, great seller, his moves look good and he has pretty believable striking offense. Don't know what's the problem with his work. His promo was good too. I'm thinking Bo will turn for good when he eventually wrestles Sami Zayn for the title.

The rest of the show was pretty weak imo. The dance contest was not awful but I thought this was the worst Emma has ever been. It didn't do her any favors and it regressed her character back to "funny" bad dancer which is a fucking shame.

Enzo's segment was pretty bad too. He should be a solo act as he's really talented and all those guys around him are holding him back.

Tyler Breeze's live screen gimmick was pretty cool and innovative. Might do some cool spots down the line when he faces some decent opposition. I hope to someday see a spot where he goes to check his iphone and someone gives him a huge german suplex.


----------



## Crozer

Bo holding the title upside down is fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## Daiko

*Daiko's NXT Comments* - _Still gets more views than TNA_​
CJ Parker signs :mark:

Breeze :lmao

ohayriley

SHIELD TIME :mark::mark:

I like Riley already. A few mistakes, but he's good at this.

Neville's little head flips are just so fucking awesome :mark:

Little slip there :lol

Wasn't given a chance? I seem to recall a PAC interview where he mentions getting handpicked and taken to a big training school in the south of England for free. Might be on the AOW.. 

Ambrose is just so damn awesome.

Joey Styles :mark:

The crowd are almost dead. 

Air Neville :mark:

Incoming Shield?

There they are.

Reigns just walking out after Graves and Woods appear :lol

Average match. Way too slow to get excited for. 

Enzo :mark::mark:










SAWFT :mark::mark:

So many different accents at one time.. Brain compute can't.

CJ! :mark::mark:

Summer :mark::mark:

Emma :mark:

Emma dancing is just incredible :lol (Cue people bitching about her as usual.)

Not sure if HORSE or not..

Yes chants :mark:

No chants now :lol

They need to bring Bryan down for just one NXT.. The crowd would explode!

No. Fucking. Way. Advanced Shopping Trolley is my fucking End Game. Emma wins!

OH LAWD! Summer Wins!

This crowd came alive at the right time :lol

Emma time?

Emma time :mark:

Riley :lol

Yeah.. Get Bryan down here for one damn episode please. He doesn't even need to wrestle, I just want to hear this crowd's reaction!

Emma4FandangoDancer#364

Krooga :mark:

Bo bo?

His accent makes me giggle.

Total fucking Divas. I have no clue why I like that shit, but MORE PLEEZ!

Danny Burch sighting :mark:

I could do without the tartan though.

No.. No fucking way. No!

YES!



Spoiler: I'm out



:lmao












Wait.. Is he recording his titantron? :lol

'That was awesome' This fucking crowd :lmao

His Spinning Heel Kick is great to look at, but it's not a finisher.. 

OH LAWD HOLD ME! 

Renee









Fuck off Bo.

Never mind, you can stay :lmao

Good kid? :lmao

If Bo was a Manager, I think I'd actually like him.. 

Zayn inexperienced :lmao

More of this and less wrestling and Bo has a new fan!

Bo Bo and Leo K-Kruger vs Gilly Bunn & Doad Rogg at HollaMania. (One for you Draft Pick people)

NO SINGING!

Ryan can't even look straight :lol

Bye Tyler :lol

Krooga Time! :mark:

Kroo Kroo Kroo Kroo Kroo Kroo Kroo

They've stopped cutting through the crowd before going to Bo :lol They're learning!

Kruger needs to pick apart his opponents more to play off of his hunter gimmick.

Tap bitch!

The duck is this?

lolnewbofinisher

Meh NXT this week. None of the matches were anything special, but the other bits made up for it a little. Catch the Enzo / Cass / LeFort / Dawson Segment, Summer / Emma Dance Battle and the Renee / Bo segments. Everything else wasn't that special.


----------



## Bryan D.

Ambrose/Neville was not as good as I thought it would be. They should have had more time. Damn you The Shield for stoping the match. :mark: at Graves and Woods saving Neville from The Shield. Neville/Graves/Woods vs The Shield? Yes, please. :mark:

What's the point of CJ Parker randomly appearing behind superstars during backstage segments? :lol

LOL, the dance contest was fun. Fandangoing vs. Emmalution :mark: :mark:

Tyler Breeze GOATing is always fun. :mark:

Tyler Breeze has left the building. OMG, this guy is DA GOAT. :lol

Bo kicks out at 2 cena3) and gets "You still suck" chants. OMG, that crowd. :lol :lol

Oh, okay. Bo made Krooga tap out. lol, don't care. 

Solid show. 

No more Bo, pls.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

Bo's promo was hilarious

Tyler Breeze is awesome

Alex Riley sounds pretty natural at commentary, I like.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bryan D. said:


> What's the point of CJ Parker randomly appearing behind superstars during backstage segments? :lol


:vince4 So...son. A man needs to know - what is the new hip, thriving trend that that everybody is going crazy about these days?

:HHH2 Well dad...I've seen people do this thing called photobombing.

:vince6 Photobomb? Isn't that what MC Punk did?

:jpl No pop that's a pipebomb, and it's CM Punk.

:vince3 SHUUUUT UPPPP!

:HHH ...

:vince Oh what the hell, give one of those NXT fools a photobombing gimmick! The kids will love it!

:HHH2 Pop I'm not too sure, people might get tired after a little wh-

:vince5 SHUTT UPPP! I'M VINCE MCMAHON DAMMIT! NOW THAT'S A PHOTOBOMB!

:jpl You mean pipeb-

:vince3 I SAID SHUUUUUUT UPPPPP!












































:cornette


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT 8/7/13 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-nxt-872013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: The show was fine. It wasn't that special though Alex Riley's commentary was very good. Ambrose/Neville was a bit disappointing and the main event was a Bo Dallas match, so the quality was restricted.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D.

DAMN. THIS GUY IS THE GOAT. :lol


----------



## Pycckue

Tyren Breeze is future of the wwe !


----------



## Daiko

No he's not. He's a comedy Jobber in the making along with Enzo Amore. If anyone has a chance of making the Main Event it's probably Zayn. Most of the others will bounce around in the midcard and maybe get a WHC run.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Daiko said:


> No he's not. He's a comedy Jobber in the making along with Enzo Amore. If anyone has a chance of making the Main Event it's probably Zayn. Most of the others will bounce around in the midcard and maybe get a WHC run.


Aww come on man let the guy have his fun...I think basically all reasonable fans know Tyler Breeze isn't gonna be main event, but he is entertaining, and as such has some people who mark for him. For those people its fun to say things like "Breeze is the GOAT" and so forth. Even if they are fully serious, just leave em be I say...


----------



## Cyon

I liked how the whole smartphone connected to the titantron :lol 

I'm glad they're still doing this thing with Bo's character. Still can't get into his matches, though. Kruger's promo was nice and creepy.

And yeah, while I'm digging Tyler Breeze's gimmick, in all seriousness, it's going to prevent him from main eventing unless he puts more depth into it. That gimmick is midcard level at best. And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## RiverFenix

Neville and Ambrose was flat on the account of Neville. He didn't play the face all that well - and thinking back he's mostly been in tag matches, where there is the easy face-in-peril spot, but in a singles he needs more high spots, flashy moves and needs to play the crowd a helluva lot more. I think his future is still as a full time tag wrestler should he ever get the call-up. 

Alex Riley was much better than Maddox at the announce table. One thing that bothered me was he was talking like he was some established vet with all this experience when he's greener than both the guys in the ring and was nothing but a jobber/lackey while having his cup of coffee in the show. His lines would come much better form somebody who has some credentials/gravitas with a long career of experience behind them. 

The Shield is boring. Same shit all the time. One trick pony that the wwe doesn't know how to book, or bored of booking themselves. 

Enzo was good enough in the backstage promo segment - all the rest sucked pretty hard. Cass is so friggin boring with no charisma, I like Dawson in the ring, but his character is too cartoony in promos and Lafort is more entertaining on twitter and tout bits than he is on NXT programming. CJ Parker can be fired for all I care, can't stand the kid.

Skipped the whole dance-off segment. NXT was supposed to be better than this. Maybe it's because Vince was in town for this set of tapings or something, but the overall booking has taken a nose dive in this set (so far). 

I'm a Kruger mark, so I dug the promo. I thought everything was great about it EXCEPT why was his name "Leo Kruger" funny? Are we missing something that would some how make sense to a South African? Leo meaning Lion? Kruger after Kruger National Park or a former President from 100 years ago? Didn't make a lick of sense to me. 

I like that Danny Burch is getting some back story. Now if only he could get anything other than jobber duty. Why not team him up with Dawson - the roughneck American and the hooligan Brit brought together by the French Playboy. Burch should dress like this in the ring (his twitter profile pic) - 









Breeze is getting good tweaks to his character - the whole "left the building" bit from early HBK (and Elvis, of course) and his smartphone hooked up to the tron vid is a great touch, but he needs to be in more competitive matches, he SHOULDN'T be squashing anybody, he's a little guy who needs to work as the underdog matches. 

Bo's interview segment with Renee was a step in the right direction. However will somebody please get him a damn Journey CD (or download) because his singing is WAY WAY WAY off tot he point it's unrecognizable as to what he's trying to do. 

Bo's gimmick really screws up the booking and flow of his matches - big time. He's the face, but the opponent is made/treated as the defacto face, so if he still works at the face everything is mucked up and backfires and the crowd boos when they're supposed to be hyped for the hope spot comeback and the near falls. It's really a bad dynamic that hurts what are supposed to be the big main event matches with the champion, and they all come off really flat. 

Second half of the match heated up a bit to get the crowd popping - but it's when Kruger was on offense. Also why debut Bo's new finisher for the first time in a title match where it is the finishing spot? D-U-M-B!


----------



## papercuts_hurt

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm a Kruger mark, so I dug the promo. I thought everything was great about it EXCEPT why was his name "Leo Kruger" funny? Are we missing something that would some how make sense to a South African? Leo meaning Lion? Kruger after Kruger National Park or a former President from 100 years ago? Didn't make a lick of sense to me.


I said the exact same thing - I love Kruger and his delivery is pretty good on promos, but he doesn't always make the most sense. Like maybe the kids laughed at him just cause they're first graders and they laugh at anything? But in that case they'd laugh at Bo regardless of whether he lost the title right? I've thought about this way too much as you can tell.

On the topic of Kruger, I wonder if they will use this as a catalyst to turn him face now? Cause really if you think about it, facing Bo is a great transition for someone from heel to face, they can kinda trick the crowd into cheering for someone without really changing the character much. I would prefer Kruger stay as a heel though, it makes more sense with his gimmick...


----------



## PoisonMouse

Even with Bo Dallas turning heel, he just sucks. Like, he's just bad. He doesn't have the look, the mic skills, and average in ring skills. You can't just turn him heel and expect people to like him because he's annoying or whatever and can get people to boo him.


----------



## sharkboy22

So let me get this right, WWE realizes that the fans don't want to cheer Bo Dallas so they're turning him heel. Why can't this same logic be applied to the main shows?

Turning Bo heel is a great idea. I knew something was strange in that promo. And he's doing it good too. He knows his stupid smile is stupid so he keeps doing his stupid smile. 

I give it about about a month or two before the IWC start riding his dick.


----------



## Bryan D.

sharkboy22 said:


> So let me get this right, WWE realizes that the fans don't want to cheer Bo Dallas so they're turning him heel. Why can't this same logic be applied to the main shows?
> 
> Turning Bo heel is a great idea. I knew something was strange in that promo. And he's doing it good too. He knows his stupid smile is stupid so he keeps doing his stupid smile.
> 
> *I give it about about a month or two before the IWC start riding his dick.*


Nope, not gonna happen. Just because he's turning heel it doesn't change the fact that he's terrible in the ring the and on the mic. He has no charisma, no personality and his look is terrible. Face or heel, he still sucks.


----------



## Harbinger

I was going to do an in depth review of NXT like usual, but I only have one thing to say after this episode.

I am so in love with Emma.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

sharkboy22 said:


> So let me get this right, WWE realizes that the fans don't want to cheer Bo Dallas so they're turning him heel. Why can't this same logic be applied to the main shows?
> 
> Turning Bo heel is a great idea. I knew something was strange in that promo. And he's doing it good too. He knows his stupid smile is stupid so he keeps doing his stupid smile.
> 
> I give it about about a month or two before the IWC start riding his dick.


Intentionally Annoying Fake Face Heel Bo has been going on for some time now...for two to three months at least. I'd say he's converted maybe half(?) of the people that post in the NXT forums regularly (I am a supporter now, I think the whole thing is funny and fresh and interesting), but the other half still hate him (and for understandable reasons). I doubt he'll ever be a real IWC fave like brother Bray.


----------



## Pycckue

Bo Dallas voice is terrible.


----------



## Interceptor88

It's really strange what they are doing with Dallas. They emphasize his lame and bland exciting and smiling competitor character, the kind of gimmick that is hated the most by the adult fans, so we assume that he is turning heel or a trolling character. But he is booked as a face in the matches, getting the flashy offensive, the comebacks etc.

PD: Bo is still the worst name ever.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Yes! Someone finally did it!


----------



## Daiko

PoisonMouse said:


> Yes! Someone finally did it!


Greatest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Interceptor88

papercuts_hurt said:


> Intentionally Annoying Fake Face Heel Bo has been going on for some time now...for two to three months at least. I'd say he's converted maybe half(?) of the people that post in the NXT forums regularly (I am a supporter now, I think the whole thing is funny and fresh and interesting), but the other half still hate him (and for understandable reasons). I doubt he'll ever be a real IWC fave like brother Bray.


 Well, I hate Bo but also think that the fake face gimmick is genius. Taking advantage of how polarizing generic smiling babyfaces-as I said before, for the IWC the true heels are the smiling babyfaces who love the WWE Universe, and are exciting, athletic and dynamic competitors- are is a brilliant idea, although I cannot stop wondering where this is going to.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

A few responses to what has been said on the last couple of pages (can't be bothered quoting them)

Bo is not terrible in the ring - his match with Kruger was pretty good
Breeze should be the underdog? The underdog?! that likable quality? you want a self obsessed male model to be an underdog?!


----------



## Pycckue

Tyler Breeze theme song - eargasm


----------



## dxbender

Too bad Kruger lost. I hope he does win the title soon(if not,then at least bring him to WWE roster!). Fans were going crazy for him, and the KRUGER chants


----------



## RiverFenix

TheFightingFowl said:


> Breeze should be the underdog? The underdog?! that likable quality? you want a self obsessed male model to be an underdog?!


When you're five foot nothing and a hundred and nothing you shouldn't be squashing anybody. It's not believable and doesn;t make him look good, just makes his opponents look really weak.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When you're five foot nothing and a hundred and nothing you shouldn't be squashing anybody. It's not believable and doesn;t make him look good, just makes his opponents look really weak.


really? size is an issue in the fake competition of wrestling? 

There are plenty of tough as shit smaller guy who can kick the crap out of big guys if realism is that much of an issue (which it shouldn't be, it's wrestling)


----------



## Dalnath the Second

dxbender said:


> Too bad Kruger lost. I hope he does win the title soon(if not,then at least bring him to WWE roster!). Fans were going crazy for him, and the KRUGER chants


Yeah, the crowd were behind him in that match but the question is: Were they only cheering for him because he was against Bo Dallas? We'll have to see how the crowd react to him over the next few weeks but I do think he's ready for the main roster. As for Bo Dallas, I thought that backstage interview he had was fucking hilarious. As a talent, he's still pretty bad but I absolutely love his gimmick. It's something that has never been done before and I'm interested in seeing where it goes from here.


----------



## Certified G

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

that smile with no pants.........

i feel violated


----------



## Bryan D.

Jesus Christ Bo, put on some pants.


----------



## Lariatoh!

TheFightingFowl said:


> that smile with no pants.........
> 
> i feel violated





Bryan D. said:


> Jesus Christ Bo, put on some pants.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

And yep I've got to admit Bo's troll gimmick is actually pretty good, it makes you hate him on purpose.

Neville vs Ambrose was good, and we get a great Shield promo on NXT. Raw and Smackdown are missing out on a lot with no Shield mic time.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

That picture is going to give me nightmares.. ark2


Anybody know when Callihan is supposed to debut; if he hasn't already? I haven't been following NXT recently.


----------



## normal situation

> Anybody know when Callihan is supposed to debut; if he hasn't already? I haven't been following NXT recently.


I've tried searching for any information about him in NXT, but I came up short. Nobodies seen him at any live events, so we have no idea if he has a new ring name or gimmick. 

On a completely different topic, I found this picture on twitter today, and thought it would be interesting to share.


----------



## Hypno

Pycckue said:


> Tyler Breeze theme song - eargasm


I've had it on repeat since I saw him on the latest NXT episode. Catchy as hell, I love it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tyler Breeze squashing no name jobbers regardless of size is 100% acceptable. How does winning after a long battle mean anything different than a guy who hits a leaping spin kick dead on to get a swift KO and wins in a few seconds? The guy taking the loss in question is nothing. It's all to feed Breeze. Hardly a point of any form of "wrong". 

The 80's mentality lives on in some folk it seems.


----------



## skamodest

normal situation said:


> On a completely different topic, I found this picture on twitter today, and thought it would be interesting to share.


Great! I hope Rebecca will be at the next tapings.


----------



## DOPA

*NXT 8/8 Thoughts*

_Late NXT thoughts..._

* Tyler Breeze has entered the building :lmao. I laughed for a good minute when this was announced. So awesome.

* Inc. Neville.

* Ambrose :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Oh hey Riley.

* Riley making mistakes already but sounding good. Giving him a chance.

* Ambrose vs Neville. Was decent but was expecting a lot more. Felt short to be quite honest. Large part of the match dominated by Ambrose and I enjoy his brawling style, especially his trash talking :mark: but felt like not enough was given to Neville. I dunno their style just didn't mesh very well. Not a bad match but disappointing.

* The Shield :mark: :mark: :mark:

* In comes Graves and Xavier Woods for the save. Incoming 6 man soon? :mark:

* Surprisingly strong booking for Neville. Really strong almost winning the US title until the Shield's involvement. WWE are definitely high on him right now.

* ENZO AMORE :mark: :mark: :mark:. Nice little backstage segment with him, Cassady, Lefort and Murdoc- I mean Dawson. Enzo clearly was the star here, his promo style and his delivery was excellent again in this segment. Really enjoyed hearing him talk. #SAWFT.

* CJ Parker :lmao :lmao :lmao.

* Summer.....

* EMMA :mark: :mark: :mark: BUBBLES :mark: :mark: :mark:

* This dance contest was a lot more entertaining than it had any right to be :lmao. I was laughing throughout most of it mainly due to the ridiculously entertaining and silly nature of Emma's character with dances that I think if anyone else did would have fallen flat for me but it perfectly suits Emma's oblivious and dear in the headlights character :lol. I laughed so hard, especially seeing Summer's reactions who sold it perfectly facial expression wise. I'm starting to see why people think Summer is good a little bit now. I can't ignore the crowd either because I do think they carried this segment a little bit too. Their participation was also. The Yes's, the No's, the fandango'ing. All awesome. Considering I thought this would be awful, I'm pleasantly surprised with how much I enjoyed this.

* Summer Fandangoing :mark:. Prolly the only time you'll see me mark for Summer Rae.

* I initially put Summer's attack on Emma in the positive because despite the weak punch to the back of the head, her finisher was delivered really well. But that's the attack which takes Emma out so Summer is slotted into the title match with Paige? Super weak. Not good.

* Kruger's vignette :lmao. More over acting and stupid faces from Kruger. If you are into comedy, watch this.

* TYLER BREEZE :mark: :mark:

* That camera on the tron :lmao. That's actually pretty creative, I haven't seen anything like that before I don't think.

* Was a nothing match. Breeze looked good. That spinning heel kick was nice but shouldn't be used as a finisher. Just doesn't look devastating enough.

* This guy :lmao. Taking a selfie whilst laying on top of his opponent :lmao :lmao. DEAD. Tyler Breeze is awesome.

* RENEE YOUNG! <3 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

* I'm just going to leave this adorable gif here to express my love for all things Renee









* Interview with Bo Dallas :lol. This was humorous. This sucked and was good at the same time....yeah strange. The delivery was still Bo Dallas level bad, really awful. However the way he is presenting his character right now is great. He has upped all the attributes that irritate and annoy people by x10 and has increased his level of obnoxiousness. Especially with the way he calls Sami Zayn a rookie and twists facts to make him seem like the one in the right or to deflect the blame. Really nicely done and it brought about some humourous moments. Somehow I enjoyed a Bo Dallas promo....at least he is improving (I guess?) character wise and he is being booked smartly.

* Tyler Breeze has left the building :lmao. Amazing how he is being booked so far, I love it.

* Kruger's demented face :lmao.

* Dallas getting booed as usual :lol.

* In all honesty, I wasn't expecting much from this main event but it actually turned out to be a pretty good match. This was definitely Bo's best performance to date. He's had a better match with Cesaro but that was a total 1 man carry job by Cesaro of the highest order. This match however Bo definitely carried his end of the match. His offence for the most part wasn't as dull as usual. He pulled off some nice moves like the northern lights suplex and his timing was A LOT BETTER. For the most part his timing was definitely on point unlike other matches where he has been out of synch. His moves were executed a lot crisper and there weren't any noticeable botches or sloppiness this time around. His control segment was also very well paced and the match had a good structure. He still doesn't know how to do a hot comeback though. Very vanilla still in his stretch and series of moves and quite sluggish overall. He needs to have a better selection of moves when he does those big comebacks. His new submission finisher is better than that horrid belly to belly suplex but still not very good.

Kruger's performance was eh. He's always been decent in the ring but nothing outstanding. If anything Bo's performance was a lot more notable because of the improvements and the fact it was better than all of his other matches. Kruger's performance was nothing of note and not much different than his others.

* This is going to get some hate but I'm glad Kruger did not win the title. Not because I want Bo to be champion but because I don't agree with Kruger being the right person to take the title off him. Kruger is not the caliber of a wrestler who should be carrying the NXT title (much like Bo Dallas). I think someone like Sami Zayn is much better choice to take the title off Bo and not only that but with Sami feuding with Bo it can cement Bo's heel turn and Bo can go out being a fully fledged heel. It would benefit both parties as Sami is a face fans want to get behind.

* Decent NXT episode overall. Neville vs Ambrose was disappointing though and the match quality could have been better. But I enjoyed Tyler Breeze, the backstage segments, the dance contest and pretty much the character development this week.


----------



## Obfuscation

I kind of peaked a little when I saw Bo's submission move being close to that of a full Chikara special. The little things are all I have left.


----------



## DOPA

I'd like to point out Tyler Breeze has the second best theme on NXT currently behind The Ascension. It's so good.


----------



## DOPA

PoisonMouse said:


> Yes! Someone finally did it!


THIS. IS. AMAZING. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Someone fused what are probably my two favorite themes on NXT. Fabulous.


----------



## Ekaf

Tyler Breeze so desperately needs a new finisher.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender

Crusade said:


> *NXT 8/8 Thoughts*
> 
> _Late NXT thoughts..._
> 
> * Tyler Breeze has entered the building :lmao. I laughed for a good minute when this was announced. So awesome.
> 
> * TYLER BREEZE :mark: :mark:
> 
> * That camera on the tron :lmao. That's actually pretty creative, I haven't seen anything like that before I don't think.


lol, can you just imagine if he ever makes it to WWE roster.

Cole: Welcome everyone to Monday Night Raw, we are LIVE tonight from _____, and breaking news everyone, we've just gotten word that Tyler Breeze has entered the building!


----------



## Daiko

dxbender said:


> lol, can you just imagine if he ever makes it to WWE roster.
> 
> Cole: Welcome everyone to Monday Night Raw, we are LIVE tonight from _____, and breaking news everyone, we've just gotten word _on Twitter via the WWE App which you should all download_ that Tyler Breeze has entered the building!


_Fixed_ :cole3


----------



## Raw2003

Just watch the latest episode of NXT, good match between Dean Ambrose & Adrian Neville for the US Title not much else about the show, pretty poor this week.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

Where do you guys watch NXT?

Oh and that Tyler Breeze and Emma remix is slightly addicting.


----------



## Daiko

SoupBro said:


> Where do you guys watch NXT?
> 
> Oh and that Tyler Breeze and Emma remix is slightly addicting.


In my house. Where I download it thanks to the link that Even Flow / X-Static posts.


----------



## Bushmaster

Daiko said:


> In my house. Where I download it thanks to the link that Even Flow / X-Static posts.


When can i come over. I'll bring the snacks.

Thank you, now i'll look for their posts.


----------



## Daiko

SoupBro said:


> When can i come over. I'll bring the snacks.
> 
> Thank you, now i'll look for their posts.


u can com over ny tim bbe. 

WWE Weeklies Wait a few hours for Even Flow's post as it doesn't have a download speed limit on it.


----------



## Obfuscation

can i come over an watch 2?


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> can i come over an watch 2?


no gurlz alloud in cool club


That Bayley pic earlier :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

blast this fabulosity I hold.

</3


----------



## Daiko




----------



## Starbuck

Sylvester and Enzo in the same segment was too much CHARACTER for me to deal with. These guys. Both of them are awesome. The dance off was hella fun and BO FUCKING DALLAS is the ultimate troll. Damn I laughed so hard at that promo. :lmao

Another great show.


----------



## Crozer

Guys does anyone know which episodes did Ambrose appear on NXT apart from his Shield gimmick? Dates would be appreciated! 




ENZO FUCKING AMORE :mark:


----------



## Genking48

I don't think he appeared on NXT episodes before he debuted with the Shield.


----------



## Angelos

Tyler Breeze is clearly stealing the sexy boy image..from the announcement of his entry / exit of the place, to the pouting lips,etc. He has this obnoxious face that you just want to punch next to Bo Dallas.. Nothing in him is intimidating and his finisher didn't help either..Yeah, i hate his character.


----------



## Crozer

I'm starting to like Bo Dallas tbh. He's too goofy and stupid to not be likable in my book.


----------



## Interceptor88

Angelos said:


> Tyler Breeze is clearly stealing the sexy boy image..from the announcement of his entry / exit of the place, to the pouting lips,etc. He has this obnoxious face that you just want to punch next to Bo Dallas.. Nothing in him is intimidating and his finisher didn't help either..Yeah, i hate his character.


 As I said many times before, he is what Dolph Ziggler should have been. He's the true "Show-Off" character in the WWE, not just another guy acting plain cocky.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Crozer said:


> Guys does anyone know which episodes did Ambrose appear on NXT apart from his Shield gimmick? Dates would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENZO FUCKING AMORE :mark:


He was never on NXT. He was supposed to debut in that Mick Foley angle but when that fell through he didn't go back to developmental TV. He only did dark matches before the NXT tapings.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Pretty sure Ambrose only worked NXT house shows/dark matches. Never anything on TV.


----------



## The Lady Killer

When does this Cesaro/Zayn match air?


----------



## x78

The Lady Killer said:


> When does this Cesaro/Zayn match air?


Next week.


----------



## The Lady Killer

:mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

The Lady Killer said:


> When does this Cesaro/Zayn match air?


Next weeks show.


----------



## Bryan D.

I can not wait for it. 

:mark:


----------



## papercuts_hurt

NXT thoughts for this week:

Overall not quite up to par versus some other recent eps...main event saved it though.

The Axel/Big E thing, it was cool to see Heyman and Big E back and all but it just seems weird using Big E still down here with a totally different character...this is really something that seemed like it belonged on Raw and was disconnected with typical NXT stuff. Maybe there will be a payoff on that new Heyman guy thing, maybe just waiting til Ohno gets into shape?

Ryan segment was boring, seen it all before, and I know Dawson, Lefort, Enzo, Cass are more or less all destined to be comedy jobber types but I wish that if they were gonna make them look THIS inept, it was at least for a better purpose than trying to make Ryan look impressive, cause that's not really working. Throw Ryan in a tag team, he'll be way better, and give all those other dudes better feuds (ex: Woods, Neville/Graves, Ohno when he's back).

That Zayn promo was very good. I continue to be impressed by him and can't wait for the 2/3 falls match next week.

Paige/Summer was alright...didn't pay close attention so not much to say on that, other than please get Paige a new finisher. The AJ/Bailey promo after was good. I like Bayley and that should be a good match.

Main event: excellent. I am happy to see Woods back in the mix after being away for a while. And it was just a great match. Everyone got a chance to shine, and that buckle bomb into a spear finish was fantastic. I hope they use that regularly.


----------



## Flux

"I AM THE BOSS OF THE WORLD!"

You're not wrong, Mr Cesaro.


----------



## Mr. I

ZZZZZAAAAYYYYYYYYYYNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## x78

I've said it before but I really don't understand why they sometimes have shows like this, filled with main roster stars. That isn't what NXT is about and I don't think anyone watches the show to see this sort of thing. The IC title match in particular was totally pointless, and having all the midcard champions from the main roster on NXT just seems stupid to me. They've even got the Divas title next week, WTF is the point? It's just a waste of time because we know who the winner is going to be, and we get to watch AJ twice a week already. Hopefully they stop filling the shows with main roster stars and main roster title matches, because TBH it makes the whole thing totally boring.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-nxt-8142013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: The show wasn't that great. It was okay but the main and the women's match needed more time and the Big E/Axel thing was a waste of time. Too many bad finishes here too. I did like the Bayley segment though and I thought they did a good job in building up stuff for next week.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Bryan D.

Oh shit, Paul Heyman is in the building. :mark: The next Paul Heyman Guy? Oh yeah :mark: :mark:

Damn, what a pop for Big E. :jericho

Eh, not a bad match. Big E is really impressive in the ring and Axel is Axel. The finish was okay, I guess. Heyman's always gold. Would be great to see Big E turn babyface and win the title from Axel on the main-roster.

Oh my hod, oh my god, oh my god. Cesaro/Zayn 2-3 falls match next week. Oh dear. :hayden3

Crap, here comes the charisma vacuum, Mason Ryan. And he got booed. Thank God. Someone needs to fire his ass. Yeah, another terrible match. Not even the GOAT Enzo could have saved it.

Meh match between Paige and Summer. Fuck Summer. We want Emma. Now.

OMG, AJ and Bayley. 2 of the most cutest divas in the WWE right now. :hayden3

Yeah baby, time for some AMBROSE. 

:ambrose

The Shield vs. Woods, Graves and Neville was easily the best match of the show and one of the best on NXT lately. Great back and forth and great spots. And Rollins makes others look so good. Woods looked like gold when Rollins was selling his moves. 

:rollins

Great win for The Shield. Great match.

No Tyler Breeze on the show though


----------



## RiverFenix

Regal on commentary "I just thought of something, if you combined Paul Heyman and Big E's hairdo's together, you'd have one complete hair cut" 

I don't know why the Axel vs Langston match couldn't take place on Main Event. In the very least there should be one NXT talent in every match, Axel should have fought somebody off the NXT roster. 

I hope Heyman wasn't just blowing smoke and is going to debut another Paul Heyman guy from NXT. Lesnar will likely be off television after Summerslam, and Axel isn't enough to keep Paul on television enough. Heyman could make anybody but Bo Dallas get over, but Graves or Ohno would make the most sense. 

Mason Ryan is crap. His forced intensity is too over the top. "Welsh Wizard" makes zero sense, are they that desperate for an alliterative nickname/monicker for him? Why would Lafort be managing a friggin jobber. Dawson has been squashed out since Dylan was fired (for who knows what reason - as they seemed to have something decent enough going). I hope they're not trying to mesh Dawson/Lafort with Enzo/Cassidy, because that would suck. 

Helen Boots would be a good ring name for a women's wrestler. There must be an indie girl out there with that name I bet. That caught-boot-into-faceplant spot both did is beyond silly, I mean how is that even supposed to work? This match never really clicked for me. You could see them going through a progression of pre-planned spots. The Paige Turner is a terrible finisher. This was a short match, finish was unexpected (I seem to say that a lot for Womens matches in NXT, as they never build up to the finish). Kind of crud for a feud blow-off, but I hope it was one. They've wrestled each other enough. 

I think I've figured out Bayley's muse for her character - the Alison Hannigan "Michelle" character from American Pie (at least her cadence/speech pattern - 





So Emma isn't hurt, but was pulled out of the match? So basically the NXT bookers thought Summer would win the dance-off? 

I never realized how short Xavier Woods is - he's basically Neville's height. That doesn't bode well for him really. Graves is ready for the call-up, and probably should be the next Paul Heyman Guy. He'd be called a Punk rip-off though, but that could be used as part of the Heyman Guy angle, he could be the shadow Punk, or the anti-Punk for Heyman. I dug the hip toss into arm drag spot between Graves and Rollins. SHIELD might be getting a bit stale, but Rollins has the tools to be a top 5-8 worker if he gets a push. Xavier Woods seemed to be the most over of the face side early in the match which is surprising. I thought it was a damn good match actually. Near the end Rollins selling for Woods was near perfection - Rollins could be the best _realistic_ seller in the wwe right now. Ziggler over-sells too much for my liking, Rollins just crumbles in spots - I love it. Reigns was probably the weak link - his offense was rather basic. Neville didn't do anything special either for that matter. Graves stood out to me, and his time in the ring with Rollins was the best parts of the match. The bucklebomb into a spear finish was a good finish spot, but damn I was hoping for Reigns to catch Xavier midair coming off his "It's Morphin' Time" flip into clothesline spot. 

Cesaro screaming ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYNNNNNN to end the show was great.


----------



## Daiko

*Daiko's NXT Comments* - _Still drawing more than TNA_​
Heyman? What's he doing here.. Why am I asking questions? HEYMAN!! :mark::mark:

Heyman Industries is growing?

Heyman's being nice.. I don't like this.

He said Brock. I'm sold! :mark:

It's going to be one of these episodes isn't it?

That laugh :lmao

Not going to defend? Na Paul, I believe you. He seems like the guy who walks around outside in trunks carrying a belt. 

Not a man in Florida? It's Florida.. There's probably 20 guys hopped up on experimental Bath Salts in that crowd alone. Let them at him!

More main show wrasslers. Fuck this shit.

And now Axel is talking. Someone hit me with a brick. Multiple times please.

Shut the fuck up Axel.

Thanks Big E.

5? Fuck that, give him 500!

At least Regal is here.

Getting the digs in early Regal :lmao

"Oh my god, are you kidding me" :lmao Heyman.

Thank you Paul :lmao This Crowd

Did he died?

Heyman :lol

Aww.. I wanted a random Bork to appear.

MOAR MAIN ROSTER FUCKERS!

ohay Renee <3

ohay Sami <3

El Generibo.

You spoke Arabic on the ramp. Not in the ring. #MeltUP

Zayn is getting a Monobrow.. It's annoying me for some reason.

Not this useless cunt again..

Look at this suave motherfucker!

Big monet?

Tony Charles mention? Only fucking Regal :mark:

ENZO TIME :mark::mark:

Another finisher?

lolnoreaction

Fail throw fpalm

Total Divas :mark:

NATTIE <3 :mark:

Miss Hell in Boots time :mark:

Legs time.

Kendall Skye is awful.

Summer. Quiet!

This match seems slow and awkward..

Beat the shit out her her Paige!

Still don't like that Finisher.. 

ggtho

Renee again <3 :mark::mark::mark:

AJ :mark::mark:

Renee vs AJ? Yes pleez.

BAYLEY! :mark::mark:










Crazy, meet OHMAHGAWD ADORABLE!

Stalker Adorable...

Bayley vs AJ? I dig.

There's the psycho bitch!

Bayley :lol

Dems some psycho bitches.

Ziggler next week? Fuck sakes, how many Main Eventer do we need in the space of two weeks..

So.. Emma's actually 'k. mmkay.

SHIELD TIME :mark: DON'T EVEN CARE THAT THEY'RE MAIN SHOW CUZ SHIELD THO AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :mark:

MORPHIN' TIME! :mark:

So much srs right now..

That Armdrag counter :mark:

WE FLYING HIGH NOW :mark:

Roar moar Reigns. Thanks 

Come on Creed? Tut tut Ambrose :lol

Reigns :lmao "Y'allright? He just kicked you in your jaw." A little emotion in that would be great lad :lol

Lucky Thirteen? 13th Street? The fuck next? 

All that trash talk :mark:

WE GET THE FUCKING POINT REGAL. IN TAG MATCHES, MAKING TAGS IS 'THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IN THEIR LIVES' Fuck me.. Every damn Tag Match..

Ambrose walking over to Graves instead of running looked horrible.. 

Pace between Neville and Ambrose :mark:

Ouch..

This pace now! :mark:

Holy shit this is awesome now! :mark::mark:

MOTHER FUCKING SPEAR! :mark:

AND MOAR RENEE <3 

Moar Main Roster too... 

The Boss of the World? The Boss vs The Best vs The Beast at Mania?

Hi Sami.

ZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYNNNNNN 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Too many Main Roster guys, amazing Main Event. *** on the Daikometer.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Daiko said:


> Come on Creed? Tut tut Ambrose :lol


Oh good, I wasn't just hearing that wrong.

Anyone know what Paul said to the crowd when they chanted at him to fix the ring apron?


----------



## King BOOKAH

That final match was CRAZY! Corey Graves and Xavier woods were amazing. They stole the match and Woods had me screaming at the TV" IIIIIIIITS! MORPHING!! TIIIIIIIIM!!!!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DAT SIX MAN TAG. DAT TRASH TALK. DAT SELLING.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Downloading the recent NXT because you guys are marking for this 6 man match. Ive never watched an NXT episode before but ive always heard great things about it.


----------



## x78

SoupBro said:


> Downloading the recent NXT because you guys are marking for this 6 man match. Ive never watched an NXT episode before but ive always heard great things about it.


You picked a pretty bad show to start watching TBH, I thought this was one of the weakest episodes for a while.


----------



## Harbinger

ZAAAAAYYYYYYYNNNNNNNNN!The boss of the world. Still the best thing in wrestling/the world/possibly the universe. Shame he's barely used :side: Really pumped for the match next week. The usually announce almost everything for the next show a week in advance, and I believe all they have scheduled is a Ziggler appearance and the Women's title match, so I'm hoping for 20-25 minutes.

Speaking of women, I don't think there's three more adorable women in the company than Renee AJ and Beyley. AJ and Bayley have great chemistry. "...and then I followed you from your locker room" "thats cool I do that sometimes too". AJ's acting was on point and the entire segment felt so natural despite its ridiculousness. They would be an awesome main roster duo. AJ needs to drop Layla for Bayley. Don't get me wrong, Layla is an awfully good trier (and hot), but I love me some Bayley. Anyway, they need to start fast tracking these divas to the main roster. They're all ready besides Flair jr. Paige, Emma, Bayley, plus a Summer transition to the ring and you have a solid WWE divas division. I understand not wanting to leave the cupboard bare in NXT, but come on. Outside of AJ, Kaitlyn, and I guess Layla (she does certainly try, bless her heart), there's not too many real contenders. Natalya is brutally forgotten, the Bella's are more promotional girls than wrestlers, and the 'Dactyls are stuck as valets. It's time to make moves.

6 man was great. I loved the finish. Turnbuckle powerbombs are way under appreciated and that spear was one of Roman's best. Great sell job on Wood's part as well. Top notch work from all 6 guys, but I'm continuing to get more and more of an Orton-vibe from Graves. Not a good thing.

Good to see Big E make an appearance, but he'd have been better used against an NXT heel. I'd much rather him squash Dawson than roided up Hugh Jackman. Speaking of Dawson and Co., Silver-stir Lef Or is starting to grow on me. He should shorten his name from Sylvester to Sly though. French bastard. 

Not the best show if I'm being honest. Not awful either. Weird considering one would think (based on past experience) that no Bo would be a major improvement. I can only attribute the lackluster overall show to one thing though.......

NOT ENOUGH ENZO AMORE


----------



## Bushmaster

WHAt a 6 man tag :mark: i fucking love that finish Seth and Roman do, they have really been a great tag team.


----------



## Dalnath the Second

No Bo Dallas this week. I am disappoint.


----------



## skamodest

x78 said:


> I've said it before but I really don't understand why they sometimes have shows like this, filled with main roster stars. That isn't what NXT is about and I don't think anyone watches the show to see this sort of thing. The IC title match in particular was totally pointless, and having all the midcard champions from the main roster on NXT just seems stupid to me. They've even got the Divas title next week, WTF is the point? It's just a waste of time because we know who the winner is going to be, and we get to watch AJ twice a week already. Hopefully they stop filling the shows with main roster stars and main roster title matches, because TBH it makes the whole thing totally boring.


This time it was because lots of main roster guys were at the performance center opening. Hope there will be less at the next week tapings. Also Cesaro/Zayn feud probably is over, Wyatts have said farewell, Summer and Big E will hopefully also stop appearing so there should be plenty of time for guys who haven't made a proper debut yet.


----------



## skamodest

3VK said:


> The usually announce almost everything for the next show a week in advance, and I believe all they have scheduled is a Ziggler appearance and the Women's title match, so I'm hoping for 20-25 minutes.


Nope, there will also be CJ Parker and The Ascension matches.


----------



## Bryan D.

What happened to Garrett Dylan anyway? Did he get fired?


----------



## Wcthesecret

Bryan D. said:


> What happened to Garrett Dylan anyway? Did he get fired?


Yep


----------



## dxbender

Why were people chanting "Thank you paul" during that match? What happened?


----------



## Daiko

The side of the Ring apron was pulled up by Axel and the fans chanted to Heyman to sort it, which he did.


----------



## Harbinger

skamodest said:


> Nope, there will also be CJ Parker and The Ascension matches.


Well boo that


----------



## theDJK

*AJ vs. Bayley for the Diva's Championship next week. NUF SAID!*


----------



## Death Rider

ZAYNNNNNNNNNN!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EmbassyForever

WWE used the Ascension's theme song in the promo of Bryan/Cena :mark:


----------



## DOPA

*NXT 14/8/13*

_And here...we....go._

* HEYMAN ON NXT?! OMG :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Heyman putting over NXT as the future.....good stuff (Y).

* Even when Heyman isn't in full character mode his promos rule, he is just such a natural talker.

* UGGGGGGGGH Axel.

* Well at least he isn't talking....for now.

* Ah damnit....Big E.

* OH I GOT THE MIC NOW! :langston

* Oh god....up till when Big E came out this was a good segment with Heyman just talking. The rest of his segment was god awful. Both are really bad on the mic. Especially Axel who was utterly boring and vanilla. This just wasn't good at all....and now we got a match .

* "I just realized if you put Big E and Paul Heyman's hair together you get a full set of hair" REGAL :lmao :lmao :lmao.

* "OH MY GOD, ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!" :lmao :lmao :lmao. Paul Heyman the GOAT.

* Match was really dull to sit through. I was bored through pretty much all of it except Heyman's antics. Ending made sense...but then it opens up another match with these guys which is going to be a drag to sit through. Then we saw Big E do his usual sthick. NEXT.

* Heyman's acting was outstanding once again though, Heyman shines on any segment it seems. Brilliant.

* RENEE! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

* SAMI! :mark: :mark:

* You know I've been doubting Sami in terms of promo ability and character since coming to WWE despite him being one of if not the top worker in American Wrestling but man some of those doubts were put to the side here. This was a very very good promo and extremely believable. The main quality with this promo was everything felt natural and organic. Nothing came across forced and I believed that was Sami himself which is a huge quality to have. Impressive stuff my man Zayn.

* Mason Ryan....NOOOOOOOOOO 

* Lefort and the silly french accent!

* Trevor Murdoch! :mark: :mark: :mark:......god damnit Dawson change your look :lol.

* "You thought he would have afforded to buy deodorant, he smells like lodging house cat! Unbelievable!" REGAL AGAIN :lmao :lmao :lmao. His commentary has been hilarious.

* ENZO AMORE! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Nothing match, squash for Mason Ryan. Dawson is officially a jobber now who has a character.

* Not nearly enough of Enzo tonight.

* And why do they insist to keep putting this motherfucker Mason Ryan over?! He gets ZERO REACTION and NO ONE CARES.

* PAIGE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

* I'm longing for a Paige/Emma rematch. For now, we have to settle for Summer Rae....

* Man this match was AWKWARD. There were a lot of awkward sequences which didn't make sense and the structure of this match was really off. I'm not sure what happened here or who is to blame but this was not a good match at all. Once again the finish was not built up to and Paige Turner still doesn't do anything for me as a finisher.

* RENEE YOUNG! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

* NO FRICKING WAY?! AJ?! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

* Renee Young and AJ Lee in the same segment.....I just died of love and happiness <3 :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Bayley! :mark: :mark:

* OMG! That was super awesome and awkward at the same time. AJ and Bayley's characters mesh so well, the dynamic between them both was great. Bayley's super fan mode/stalker character mixed with AJ's crazy psycho gimmick was only going to equal a huge success. AJ's facial expressions were fantastic and Bayley has her character down so well. Not only that: AJ vs Bayley next week! :mark:. Gonna RULE!

* Why wasn't Emma's attack showed properly? This could have shown a whole new side to her character if it were played out on air after the NXT women's title match but instead it was rushed on to a replay. Not good at all, I'm disappointed.

* The Shield! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Xavier Woods is so tacked on to Graves and Neville its ridiculous.

* This 6 man tag was a really good main event. One of the best on NXT for a good long while. This pretty much had every element that makes the Shield's 6 man tags great and never get boring. Especially the hot tag spree which made for some great exchanges. The finisher was awesome. The buckle bomb into the spear was executed perfectly. One of the best spears Reigns has ever delivered. I can't be bothered to really to go into detail of the match like I normally do but this was top quality stuff.

* RENEE YOUNG AGAIN :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:. 3 times in one night, you're spoiling me NXT, you really are <3.

* Cesaro! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Very solid interview from Cesaro. Though the fact he was talking to Sami and kept looking at Renee and not the camera was very awkward to watch. Solid delivery and I liked the aggression behind it. The boss of the world line was great, I really liked that. I think it would have been better without "of the world!" part though. Something like "I'm the Boss of this world" or "I'm the Boss" would have been better. Sounded too similar to Punk.

* Sami! :mark:. Nice little attack from Sami to end the show. Can't wait for their 2 out of 3 falls match next week! :mark:

* Decent show overall carried by the main event and the segments to build for next week's show.

* Next week is STACKED.

- Cesaro vs Zayn 2/3 falls
- AJ Lee vs Bayley Divas title match
- Dolph Ziggler appearance

Next week's show is going to rule.

* One final note: ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYN :lmao.


----------



## checkcola

Female match, good stuff, Ryan still sucks, Shield ending was great. That's all I got.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Paige needs a new finisher desperately. Her submission finisher was pretty good, I really don't know why she's using that horrible paige turner. 

AJ's the best. She's carrying the whole divas division on her back and now gave Bayley her first interesting, decent segment. Should be a good match next week.

Big E/Axel was lame and Big E wasn't that good on the mic.

Can't wait for Cesaro/Zayn who had a very rare excellent babyface promo. This is how you act as a babyface. Pretty much everyone on the roster: watch it and take notes.


----------



## King BOOKAH

How you act as a face? LOL.. "Just act like a regular guy with no special charismatic attributes and we will pair you up with another guy that gets ZERO pop and is in a career free fall, yes, THAT is how you do it!"


----------



## Wcthesecret

King BOOKAH said:


> How you act as a face? LOL.. "Just act like a regular guy with no special charismatic attributes and we will pair you up with another guy that gets ZERO pop and is in a career free fall, yes, THAT is how you do it!"


By doing the opposite of what dolph Ziggler and kaitlyn.


----------



## Amazing End 96

gud show,i dont like bailey character though.


----------



## dxbender

EmbassyForever said:


> WWE used the Ascension's theme song in the promo of Bryan/Cena :mark:


I didn't watch promos for the show,but if they did do that...Wonder if it's a sign? Maybe Ascension comes out during Summerslam(like Shield did during Survivor Series)?


Though I also remember hearing Ascensions theme song during the 2012 Olympics.


----------



## kaiho

*Heyman *was superb. He was a bit out of character but it was because he needed to put over the whole show. Good stuff.

*Axel *shouldn't be allowed near a mic. Ok .... i'll retract that .... he could be near a mic as long as Heyman is using it.

*Big E* is a face on NXT ... forgot about that. He still is pretty horrific though when he is running a promo. I have seen many posts defending Big E on this matter but i have no idea why this happens.

Their match was rather boring and even the 5 count in the end was poorly executed. Next time you want people to "believe" the 5 count don't wait for 5 minutes to cover your opponent after the finishing move. Especially when the opponent is the current ICC .... 
It could turn though into a semi-interesting ICC feud for them over in the main roster.

*William Regal* is probably the best commentator in WWE. The "if you put Big E and Paul Heyman's hair together you get a full set of hair" line was priceless. In my opinion ... i think Regal and JBL are the only guys that actually use their brains while on commentary.

the *Shield *match was very good overall. Nice ... strong ending. If i would rate all six participants i would say that best performance goes to *Seth Rollins*. The rest of them in this particular order should be *Corey Graves* (i was positively surprised by him),*Xavier Woods,Roman Reigns* and a toss-up between *Adrian Neville* and *Dean Ambrose* (who was surprisingly below his usual standards). Nice outing by the nxt roster here.

the women's match was a regular derailment of a wresting match. REALLY BAD but i wasn't expecting miracles . *Summer Rae* could be a star in the long run but she doesn't "get" wresting as much as she would like to. If she stays with WWE i can see her having a good run in the future. She has the athletic abilities ... he just needs lots of training. 

*Zayn *could be good if he gets a good story to work around. He was rather natural on the mic. I never liked him (or more accurately i never paid attention to him) but he could provide a nice bout next week with *Cesaro*.

*Mason Ryan* needs to find a new gimmick or a brand new personality in total. He has a body that would propel Vince's wet dreams into a whole new level but he just cannot make it work.


----------



## Lariatoh!

checkcola said:


> .


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

NXT is awesome, even this episode not being a good as others it is so much fun. They obviously see something in Enzo because he's been on consecutive shows for awhile now, which if you watch NXT you know it isn't the norm... E.g. The NXT Champion wasnt on tonight. 

Should all Shield fans be worried that the Wyatt Family had a fair well to the NXT universe speech but they continue to be featured? Hmmm... Interesting. 

In any case was that Roman's best frickin spear yet?!?!? Woah that was awesome


----------



## MrSmallPackage

For a few seconds Renee Young, AJ and Bayley graced my computerscreen at the same time, and all was well.


----------



## DOPA

AJ and Renee on my screen at the same time made me go all gaga :homer.


----------



## Daiko

Crusade said:


> AJ and Renee on my screen at the same time made me go all gaga :homer.


AJ, Renee and Bayley.. All it needed was either Emma or a kitten and my brain would have exploded from all the adorableness.


----------



## Obfuscation

Is it tomorrow yet? ZAYN. CESARO. 2/3 FALLS. FINALLY.

it's happening this week, right....? _(please sweet jesus)_


----------



## Bryan D.

HayleySabin said:


> Is it tomorrow yet? ZAYN. CESARO. 2/3 FALLS. FINALLY.
> 
> it's happening this week, right....? _(please sweet jesus)_


Yep.


----------



## Obfuscation

Whoop. There it is.


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> it's happening this week, right....?


----------



## Obfuscation

YEAH BIG BOOT

:mark:


----------



## Harbinger

So excited. Can't even.


----------



## DOPA

Sami vs Cesaro 2/3 falls
AJ vs Bayley
Ziggler Appearance.

This NXT will rule :mark:


----------



## SonoShion

I cant wait anymore. When is it on?


----------



## Obfuscation

Ah right. Completely forgot about Dolph. More awesome stuff.

AJ vs Bayley has potential to be quite the solid match. Wouldn't be shocked if it blows away Paige vs Emma, tbhayley.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Someone's gonna need to post this match the moment it's available plz.


----------



## SonoShion

Man, I can't wait for the Canadian Destroyer Cesaro apparently used :mark:


----------



## Wcthesecret

SonoShion said:


> Man, I can't wait for the Canadian Destroyer Cesaro apparently used :mark:


...wait what? ...what else did he do?


----------



## The Lady Killer

Yeah, where are you reading this?!?


----------



## funnyfaces1

The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah, where are you reading this?!?


His friend went to the taping.


----------



## Flux

Anybody know what Ziggler is doing on the show? Tell me through rep or PM so you dont spoil it for anybody


----------



## The Lady Killer

funnyfaces1 said:


> His friend went to the taping.


 I legit can't wait to watch this match.


----------



## The Lady Killer

When does this shit air?!?


----------



## Obfuscation

Today iirc. But since it isn't international for me (and you) it won't be online to download till tomorrow. That's usually the procedure. Dammit all I can't wait for this anymore. I hate to put the hype to a maximum level, but c'mon. I don't think there has been a Generico vs Claudio match that got a nice bit of time and wasn't amazing.


----------



## Harbinger

HayleySabin said:


> Today iirc. But since it isn't international for me (and you) it won't be online to download till tomorrow. That's usually the procedure. Dammit all I can't wait for this anymore. I hate to put the hype to a maximum level, but c'mon. I don't think there has been a Generico vs Claudio match that got a nice bit of time and wasn't amazing.


The finals of ROH race top the top!? :mark:

Is it tomorrow yet!? I really hope this can live up to the hype!


----------



## Obfuscation

That one, the rematch in ROH, their PWG matches in 2011. The BOLA match is so insane how it became the most epic match ever in the blink of an eye. Holy crap :mark:


----------



## Pycckue

Tyler Breeze sucks on mic


----------



## skamodest

SonoShion said:


> Man, I can't wait for the Canadian Destroyer Cesaro apparently used :mark:


I think that it was Zayn who did it, not Cesaro.


----------



## SonoShion

Yeah. Still, amazing match.


----------



## donalder

Cj Parkers is Bo Dallas with wig


----------



## sabaw123

That finish tho in Cesaro vs Zayn is just :wade:wade


----------



## Deebow

God damn that was a great main event. If it wasn't for Lesnar/Punk & Bryan/Cena, it would be my MOTY. Cesaro and Zayn are so freaking good.


----------



## donalder

The matches Daniel Bryan vs The Shield,Punk vs Cena,Punk vs Lesnar,Bryan vs Cesaro and Cesaro vs Sami the best matches of this year right now.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

The full show is online, WATCHING NOW :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

The opening contest with AJ and Bayley was fun. The finish kinda came out of nowhere. But still good little match.

Eh... CJ Parker isn't funny. This feud is stupid.

SQUASH!

CJ Parker is really annoying. Like, Bo Dallas-annyoing. Tyler, on the hand, is hilarious.

DAT POP FOR ZIGGLER :mark: His match was actually good.

Next weeks show looks fun. Looking forward to that.

CESARO/ZAYN :mark:

Great match. Wasn't MOTY, but still really, really great nontheless. What a crazy ending :lmao even when Cesaro botches he makes it look even better than it should've been in the first time. Incredible.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

What was the name of the guy who Ziggler wrestled? 

I immediately got an Umaga vibe from him.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jerichoholic274 said:


> What was the name of the guy who Ziggler wrestled?
> 
> I immediately got an Umaga vibe from him.


Same. Esp after the Spinning Wheel Kick he did.


----------



## donalder

Jerichoholic274 said:


> What was the name of the guy who Ziggler wrestled?
> 
> I immediately got an Umaga vibe from him.


Alexander Rusev.


----------



## BehindYou

Rusev has been strangely absent from NXT considering he had a decent amount of appearances on FCW.

He seems like a much better pairing up with Sylvester Lefort than the current guy.


Sami Zayne vs Cesaro was amazing. I really enjoyed their take on the canadian destroyer that made it look like a belieavable reversal rather than a strange gravity defying move. I also loved the bridging fall away slam from Cesaro. Than finally the end of the match was ofcourse fantastic.

I really feel like they have a premade story here for Zaye's debut. Barely any of the IWC bother with NXT, let alone casuals.
Cesaro is in a pro america feud so a canadian is an easy opponent. It barely needs to be any different to what it's been on NXT and would go a way towards getting both over.


----------



## Crozer

I may have missed it but any .gifs of the Canadian Destroyer that was apparently used?


----------



## donalder

Crozer said:


> I may have missed it but any .gifs of the Canadian Destroyer that was apparently used?


I´ve made the gif of the moment:


----------



## Daiko

donalder said:


> I´ve made the gif of the moment:


That was the 'Canadian Destroyer'? Sin Cara did that to Cesaro on Main Event months ago.. That's more of a Sunset Flip counter than a Canadian Destroyer. I am disappoint.


Review to come when this fecking thing is finished downloading.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

donalder said:


> I´ve made the gif of the moment:


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Flux

My 5 point NXT review

1) Bayley's butt is unreal
2) I want Tyler Breeze to fall off the face of the earth, I genuinely despise the bellend
3) Can Alex Riley fuck off mentioning his feud with The Miz? It was over two years ago, and nobody cared even then. Fuck off you fucking fucklord.
4) The NXT crowd is amazing, end of.
5) I've been a fan of Cesaro since 2006, and I've watched literaly hundreds of his matches around the world, but the guy still manages to surprise me. Unreal. Unfuckingreal.


----------



## Mr. I

donalder said:


> I´ve made the gif of the moment:


That's not a Canadian Destroyer, at all. Great move, but a completely different one.

Terrific episode of NXT, everyone on this site needs to watch Cesaro vs Zayn.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Didn't Zayn use that move on Cesaro in one of their previous matches?


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Ithil said:


> That's not a Canadian Destroyer, at all. Great move, but a completely different one.
> 
> Terrific episode of NXT, everyone on this site needs to watch Cesaro vs Zayn.


Agreed. That move has been done so many many times, the thing is Cesaro is a beast and always makes that move look devastating and awesome.

Some notes on this episode:
-Bailey does have an amazing ass. She's starting to grow on me and AJ is always great.
-CJ Parker is annoying and I don't see this gimmick lasting very long or having much success. Tyler Breeze could do without the blatant zoolander voice impression but he's very good as a heel.
-Alexander Rusev is great. Never seen him before but I like him already. Hope he gets a push soon, since the tapings are tonight I expect to see him featured in a relevant role.
-The main event was just fantastic. I've never seen a generico match but he's convinced me that he's one of the best. As for Cesaro, *GIVE THIS MAN AN UNDEFEATED STREAK AND A MONSTER PUSH, ALONE, NO GIMMICKS, JUST LET HIM DESTROY EVERYONE AND EVERYTHING!*


----------



## Paul Rudd

That ddt through the turnbuckle was brilliant. Cesaro could be such an attraction for WWE if he's pushed as a beast. Imagine if he got Rybacks initial push, he'd be over as fuck.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

what the fuck is Baley's gimmick? It's pissing me off. This is the only time I've watched seen her but holy shit, she's pissing me off. 

she's lucky she has a huge ass :datass


----------



## checkcola

First time I've seen Bailey, but she appears to be a naive, starstruck fangirl. She has a lot of character and nice ass.

Great mainevent.


----------



## SonoShion

Yeah. was just a counter.

Canandian Destroyer would have been this one:


----------



## Mr. I

Skyfall said:


> what the fuck is Baley's gimmick? It's pissing me off. This is the only time I've watched seen her but holy shit, she's pissing me off.
> 
> she's lucky she has a huge ass :datass


Her gimmick is she's a super mark who is also a wrestler, so she's a kid marking at seeing all these wrestlers and being in the WWE, but is also a skilled adult wrestler.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on NXT this week: 

AJ/Bailey to kick off was fun. Bailey is cute, good in the ring, and the character is a little silly but it's unique and different for a diva. Almost Eugene-eque, obviously without the retard-savant angle quite so much, but the marking out over the other wrestlers, childlike fangirl demeanor, etc., it's endearing. Again, I just love how NXT divas have characters and play them well, so much better than the main roster divas.

Ascension match was OK, still just getting the fans used to them I guess, they seem to like to do at least 2-3 squashes before involving a new character/team in a feud of some sort, but I'd like to see them move on to an actual feud, Graves/Neville probably. Overall this segment was enjoyable enough but best summed up by one of my favorite ghostbusters quotes: It was "short, but pointless."

Now the CJ/Breeze stuff, that's what I'm after, a good feud between two NXT up and comers. Yes the premise is a little silly and all but it fits with the characters. Breeze was great, he really plays his character well. Parker, still needs some work, but a great improvement on how he was before (last time we saw him he was essentially Bo Dallas, just a generic annoying looking face). The crowd did not really seem into him at all unfortunately but maybe that will come with time. I thought he was pretty entertaining, match itself was fine but not anything too cool, the character is a little cliche and the promo was probably like B- work but there's enough to work with. Idk if he'll ever make it to the main roster with that gimmick but for NXT its cool.

Dolph's appearance, normally not big into seemingly pointless main roster stop ins, but at least we got to see the new Rusev and Ziggs made him look pretty good in there. Not that Rusev was a slouch, he was pretty solid. His gear looked kinda silly but the sumo/muay thai thing is an improvement over generic Russian guy gimmick and he moved around well in the ring. I liked that move he did where he lifted Ziggler into the multiple knee lifts then dumped him over. Solid re-debut for Rusev.

And now for the main attraction, Zayn/Cesaro - wow what a match. So fuckin much cool stuff. So many cool moves and spots. I'm glad they really built up Cesaro's chin lock/sleeper over the past several weeks/months so it didn't seem totally lame that Zayn would tap out to that, especially with the one-fall advantage at that point. And the storytelling overall, the way they knew each other so well that Zayn had to try to pull out the surprising tactics, and they kept countering each others moves and the counters to the counters, very well done. I wouldn't call it five stars or anything but it was great.

Zayn's through the ropes suicide dive ddt thing was frickin awesome, always love the Cesaro apron superplex of course, and man that spot at the very end where Cesaro counters Zayn's DDT into the Very European? SOOOO cool. Overall great NXT this week, can't wait to find out what the next set of tapings will hold (hopefully KO back...).


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

that main event!

after it tied up I was losing my shit. I thought it was average leading up to Zayn tapping out. after that I was literally jumping up and down. a fucking spinning DDT through the turnbuckle? THE FUCK! then cesaro caught him and reserved that shit! Holf fuckidy fuck fuck!


----------



## Mr. I

We basically got a Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico match, but with more WWE pacing (a good thing), on WWE TV. That's great.

Of the debuts (or redebuts), I liked Alexander Rusev, he seems like an entertaining worker, but CJ Parker left me cold, not much to like there.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Ithil said:


> Of the debuts (or redebuts), I liked Alexander Rusev, he seems like an entertaining worker, but CJ Parker left me cold, not much to like there.


I liked this guy because he reminded me of a generic 80's action movie bad guy. Give him an eye patch and corny one liners and I'll be sold.


----------



## Bryan D.

OH.MY.FUCKING.GOD. I WAS ON MY FEET WATCHING THIS MATCH.


----------



## Daiko

*Daiko's NXT Comments* - _Witty line._​
Oh hey Renee in flashback.

NXT! NXT! NXT! NXT! NXT!

Bayley <3

Bayley, Renee & AJ! 









AJ <3

Go away Norton Update..

Why am I squeeing right now? I'm a grown ass man.. 

And on that ass note, oh my lawd Bayley!

Hug it out!

AJ :jose

All this ass... :mark:

"I'm hugging your neck now Bayley!" :lmao

Bayley still hugging her :lmao

Bayley's face during those Hug tackles :lmao

They need to give Bayley the Bearhug as a finisher. Would be amusing.

The NXT Crowd(s) are fucking great.

I like Bayley's character a lot more than I probably should..

Shining Wizard :mark:

BREEZE! :mark:

Hello Blondie <3

Breeze :lmao

Narcissistic Model and Photobomb gimmicks.. Oh NXT.

His little hissy fit. Oh NXT x2.

Fuck off Brodus.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Fat Bray Wyatt in the crowd? :lol

No Ascension.. You're doing it wrong! Conor on the Apron, Victor on the ground and let Victor do his creepy upside down pyramidy thing.

Rawr.

Ron Hicks? Michael Zackey? No buys.

Motherfuckers are going to die.

Riley. Stop talking about yourself. Pleasethanksk.

Rick? Yeah Conor? FINISH HIM. 

FATALITY! 

That guy really fucked that up by turning as they did the Hi/Lo (Fall of Man) there..

Randomer still stood on the apron doing nothing :lol

The fuck is this Titantron? :lmao

And this dance..

Is he stoned?

I have a feeling that I have to be on acid to understand what is going on here..

Okay. Narcissistic Model and a Photobombing Hippy. I am sold on this feud already.

Alex Riley wants to get stoned. You heard it here first folks.

Stoned Photobombing Hippy that screams like a fucking Banshee.

OH LAWD RENEE <3

Yep. Stoned.

Definitely Stoned,

Video loving? Isn't that porn?

The Models are coming!

HIS FUCKING VOICE! OH MY FUCKING GOD HIS VOICE!

He's like a more feminine Zoolander. Fantastic.

Renee's faces :lol



Spoiler: Oh Renee..































Oh yeah, Ziggler's here.. It gets even better :mark:

Look at this motherfucker









That Ziggler pop :mark:

Someone's leaving Rusev hanging on that Hi-5 and it's making me sad.

Someone fell trying to grab the Shirt :lol 

The crowd are even chanting for that. GOATs.

Rusev's a beast! :mark:

His ranting and raving in his foreign speaky speaky is great!

FLY YOU BIG ASSED MOTHERFUCKER!

No shitting way..

It's here :mark:

They needed Regal for this match. He would be selling the shit out of the two of them.

AIR-ZAYN! :mark:

FUCKING YAKUZA KICK :mark:

That was quick :lol

Shut the fuck up about the Miz. I watch NXT to get away from people like that useless fuck!

The fuck was that second fall all about? Fuck outta here with that tap out shite. Kill a bitch.

ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE FUCKING SUPLEXES!! OH MY FUCKING LAWD :mark::mark::mark:

Another Yakuza Kick :mark:

The Canadian Destroyer that never was! :mark:

ZAYN YOU MAGNIFICENT MOTHERFUCKER! :mark::mark::mark:

OH MY FUCKING UPPERCUT LAWD BABY JESUS ON A MOPED HOLY SHIT!

Holy Shit, what a match!

Match of the Year chant :lol

Incredibly good NXT this week! Whatever you do though, do not miss out on the chance to watch the Main Event. What a fucking match!


----------



## Dalnath the Second

I feel like people are overrating Cesaro vs Zayn, it was mediocre at best up to the second fall. Overall, it was a pretty good match with some nice spots (mostly the DDT through the ropes and the finish) but match of the year? Nah. Who the fuck taps out to a sleeper hold these days? lol.


----------



## Mr. I

Dalnath the Second said:


> I feel like people are overrating Cesaro vs Zayn, it was mediocre at best up to the second fall. Overall, it was a pretty good match with some nice spots (mostly the DDT through the ropes and the finish) but match of the year? Nah. Who the fuck taps out to a sleeper hold these days? lol.


It really wasn't, there was an excellent little story going. "Good match" doesn't = NONSTOP ACTION ACTION ACTION

And it was a chinlock, not a sleeper hold, and I don't need to suspend by disbelief that Zayn would tap out to the strongest man in WWE strangling him.


----------



## Bryan D.

Dalnath the Second said:


> I feel like people are overrating Cesaro vs Zayn, it was mediocre at best up to the second fall. Overall, it was a pretty good match with some nice spots (mostly the DDT through the ropes and the finish) but match of the year? Nah. Who the fuck taps out to a sleeper hold these days? lol.


Yeah, I agree. It's not the best match of the year, but it was a pretty good match. It's easily top10 of the best matches of 2013 though.


----------



## Daiko

Did anyone actually say that it was the MotY? It's a great match, but I don't even think it cracks my Top 5.. 

You're welcome for your sig, Flux


----------



## dxbender

Besides Cesaro-Zayn and AJs match, what other matches happened on NXT(without saying who won)


----------



## Daiko

dxbender said:


> Besides Cesaro-Zayn and AJs match, what other matches happened on NXT(without saying who won)


The Ascension vs Two Randoms
CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin
Dolph Ziggler vs Alexander Rusev


----------



## Lordhhhx

Damn what a Match the way they were selling their Fatigue and damage recieved in the match was Great and made the match all the much better and with such a good crownd to boot.

such a Godly NXT this week.


----------



## Harbinger

Bailey needs more flattering ring gear. She looks great but she needs to let dat ass breathe a little.

Ascension do nothing for me. 

CJ Parker and Breeze are both garbage. 

Main event was great. Anyone who enjoyed it should go watch all their Generico/Castagnoli matches. They have great chemistry and it's always impressive to see someone of Generico's size (he was smaller then) perform powerbombs and brainbusters and moves like that on someone of Cesaro's size.


----------



## HiddenViolence

MOTY? It wasn't even MOTN :troll

Seriously though it was a fantastic match, mainly for the closing fall. They built up to that nicely. It's not the best of the year so far though; far from it.


----------



## Stanford

Apparently a good 10 minutes got cut from the match.


----------



## BehindYou

Another random note, for someone who is very green I thought Corbin threw great punches.

I know that sounds like a small thing but so many wrestlers cant do this....surely it's a good sign atleast


----------



## TheWFEffect

DAT is the same Ceasaro who lost clean to young on RAW ugh Swagger should have talen the pin.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Stanford said:


> Apparently a good 10 minutes got cut from the match.


:no: That's a damn shame if true.


----------



## Flux

Daiko said:


> Did anyone actually say that it was the MotY? It's a great match, but I don't even think it cracks my Top 5..
> 
> You're welcome for your sig, Flux


:homer


----------



## Steve.

Did anyone else notice that the Michael Zakki guy who was in the jobber team vs The Ascension was a contestant on the last season of Tough Enough?


----------



## Stanford

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> :no: That's a damn shame if true.


The unfortunate nature of wrestling on television. A cooler company would release the full match on their website.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Rusev seems like he could be the next monster in the company if his new gimmick(which I like) works out.


----------



## Bryan D.

He reminded me of Umaga.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-nxt-8212013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with an overrated main event. Bayley was good here as was Tyler Breeze and while the main was good, it wasn't what it was pushed to be.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## THANOS

CJ Parker is absolutely terrible on the mic and with his gimmick. Breeze is pretty deplorable on the mic as well, but at least his gimmick has potential. Zayn/Cesaro was amazing in every sense of the word. That gorilla press/catapult Swiss death, and the torpedo tornado ddt through the second rope from the floor were definitely gif worthy and will be remembered for a long time.


----------



## BehindYou

Yeah I have never seen anything like that tornado DDT through the ropes before, amazing move.


----------



## RiverFenix

I didn`t get around to watching the main event yet, but I think the new gimmicks are pretty lame. I don`t know if it`s the new Katz guy replacing Naylor, but Breeze, Bayley and CJ Parker gimmicks are all very indie in look and execution. CJ Parker is the drizzling shits - I can`t stand anything about him. Playing a stereotypical 60`s hippie is so tired and uninspired and uncreative and wholly unoriginal. Why not be current and be a Hipster gimmick?

Interesting choice of Rusev to essentially debut in a match against Ziggler and was given a fair amount of offense. He looked alright, the wood breaking bit was silly given the wood was rather flimsy so the breaking of it wasn't at all impressive. I didn't see one thing that resembled anything Muay Thai in his arsenal.


----------



## Snapdragon

Breeze doing his best Eric Cartman voice is amazing


----------



## NikkiSixx

Dalnath the Second said:


> I feel like people are overrating Cesaro vs Zayn, it was mediocre at best up to the second fall. Overall, it was a pretty good match with some nice spots (mostly the DDT through the ropes and the finish) but match of the year? Nah. Who the fuck taps out to a sleeper hold these days? lol.


I haven't watched the match yet, but I honestly refuse to believe that an actual match between Cesaro and Zayn was "mediocre at best." They've wrestled each other before, and none of those matches have ever been "mediocre at best."


----------



## Bryan D.

I hate Parker's gimmick. Just awful. And he's awful. Can't stand the dude. I hope Tyler kicks his ass.


----------



## Cyon

The Bayley/AJ match was fairly solid for what it's worth. Bayley plays up the gimmick well in the ring.

Zayn/Cesaro match was pretty cool with all. There's always something awesome happening when these two are in the ring together.

Breeze's effeminate Zoolander voice was hilarious. CJ Parker though...I don't know, but I'm not getting into the whole psychedelic hippy gimmick at all. Maybe it's the gimmick, or CJ Parker himself not being able to execute it well for me. Or maybe it was because the crowd just wasn't into him at all. Either way, as an official debut, it didn't really leave much of a good impression on me. I'll give him another chance before I write him off as a lost cause.

Rusev was interesting. For some reason, when he came with that music and that wood, I thought he was going to go for a Passion of the Christ-like gimmick. I think he can play the monster role well. His match with Ziggler was okay I guess.


----------



## PrinceofPunk16

I really enjoyed the Cesaro/Zayn match, but wouldn't call it MOTY like some have. It was way too short and there have been several better matches this year. Punk/Cena, Punk/Brock, and Cena/Bryan to name a few.

Also, when the hell is Sami Callihan gonna debut? Interested to see what his gimmick will be.


----------



## Wcthesecret

PrinceofPunk16 said:


> I really enjoyed the Cesaro/Zayn match, but wouldn't call it MOTY like some have. It was way too short and there have been several better matches this year. Punk/Cena, Punk/Brock, and Cena/Bryan to name a few.
> 
> Also, when the hell is Sami Callihan gonna debut? Interested to see what his gimmick will be.


Yeah MVK valkabious as well.


----------



## Obfuscation

CJ Parker is shit. Already pro-heel in this feud. That shouldn't happen. WWE drop this kid immediately.

Main event was really good. MOTY? Nah. Their second match was better than this one. Still, quality of course. Given by two who you'd expect to deliver.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Great fucking match between Cesaro & Generico


----------



## Interceptor88

Agree with everybody. If WWE wants a guy with dreadlocks, make Reks return.


----------



## BehindYou

Interceptor88 said:


> Agree with everybody. If WWE wants a guy with dreadlocks, make Reks return.


Agreed, Reks was really starting to get their in terms of improving his total package when he retired and it was a shame.

Great look, solid worker....had potential.


----------



## Da Silva

I don't know why Sami isn't on the main roster yet, but if we keep getting these amazing matches I can live with it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ok, now I almost can't argue that Cesaro vs Zayn match being the NXT MOTY. If not one of WWE's best all year.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

HayleySabin said:


> Ok, now I almost can't argue that Cesaro vs Zayn match being the NXT MOTY. If not one of WWE's best all year.


What made you change your mind?


----------



## Obfuscation

The link I had originally downloaded cut out the majority of the second fall for some bizarre reason. There was five minutes of the match I didn't get to see on my first two watches. After seeing the match in full it tied up all aspects and made it feel much, MUCH more complete. The final fall popping with the bigger moves made more sense after the building process of the second fall. Not to mention more lovely callbacks & nuances that were all over that seven minute gap.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Zayn/Cesaro was awesome! Can I just say, imagine that on the Summerslam card? Both guys would be huge stars. Zayn gave off an Eddie Guerrero vibe, while Cesaro just impresses everytime. Fantastic match. 

Those who are hating on this match are just fools. It's non-kayfabe one match, not three matches while the kayfabe storyline of the match is that both guys are working towards winning the match by getting two falls.

1. Zayn being the agressor. After last week I thought Cesaro wanting revenge would come out of the blocks first but it was Zayn with his two quick attacks to catch Cesaro off guard and steal the first pinfall. This shows that one Zayn has a bass side to him, but also puts Cesaro over as he knows how dangerous he is and wants to grab a pinfall as quick as he can. It also shows just how heated the rivalry is between the two men.

2. Cesaro chokes out Zayn is brilliant. Zayn knows that if he is knocked out he will not only lose the second fall but the third and therefore the match. Strategically he could try and escape the hold but with a fall all on his side he chooses to tap out to ensure he can compete in the last fall. Also all match and we all know anyway that Cesaro is billed as the strongest guy in the WWE. It was going to be lights out for Zayn if he didn't tap.

3. Like I said this was one match so all the cool spots coming in the last fall makes sense just like most matches, all trying to reach the ending. And what an ending. Just a fantastic, exciting and marking out moment, and like I said if this match was on the Summerlsam card these guys would be superstars right now. I hope HHH takes notice of this match and gives Cesaro a huge push and brings Zayn onto the main roster asap!


----------



## Obfuscation

Please. If that match happened at SummerSlam I think the building would have imploded. Not to mention the thought of seeing it live. Ah. If only it didn't happen in Florida. Someday.


----------



## jcmmnx

I'll go **** on the main event the finishing stretch was something else. I think Zayn could get over big as a baby face. I think if he reaches his full potential it could be a combo of Ricky Morton and Mysterio. Cesaro is just too damn good to be wasted with Swagger give him Axel's spot opposite Punk asap.


----------



## Bryan D.

Sami Zayn is like the full package. He's going to succeed big time. He's awesome in the ring, he's charismatic, he has presence and he can talk. He's also very likeable. Dude is a star in the making.


----------



## Wcthesecret

jcmmnx said:


> I'll go **** on the main event the finishing stretch was something else. I think Zayn could get over big as a baby face. I think if he reaches his full potential it could be a combo of Ricky Morton and Mysterio. Cesaro is just too damn good to be wasted with Swagger give him Axel's spot opposite Punk asap.


...why Morton and mysterio?


----------



## Michel_nunes

HayleySabin said:


> The link I had originally downloaded cut out the majority of the second fall for some bizarre reason. There was five minutes of the match I didn't get to see on my first two watches. After seeing the match in full it tied up all aspects and made it feel much, MUCH more complete. The final fall popping with the bigger moves made more sense after the building process of the second fall. Not to mention more lovely callbacks & nuances that were all over that seven minute gap.


did you see the full match? i mean... without commercials? where?


----------



## Obfuscation

Bryan D. said:


> Sami Zayn is like the full package. He's going to succeed big time. He's awesome in the ring, he's charismatic, he has presence and he can talk. He's also very likeable. Dude is a star in the making.


Well, yeah. 



Michel_nunes said:


> did you see the full match? i mean... without commercials? where?


There still was a commercial break in between. It was just the normal version off of the airing.


----------



## Snapdragon

How long until the "vanilla midget" trolls start coming at Zayn?

Despite him being a legit 6'2"-6'3" and having fantastic mic skills


----------



## Wcthesecret

Snapdragon said:


> How long until the "vanilla midget" trolls start coming at Zayn?
> 
> Despite him being a legit 6'2"-6'3" and having fantastic mic skills


...are you calling Sami zayn chris Sabin?


----------



## Harbinger

I can't fathom all this support for Breeze. He's garbage. 

Please, someone tell me what's appealing about him. I really try to go into all this with an open mind and give everything a shot, but this guy brings nothing to the table. Those mic skills are atrocious, his ring work is uninspiring, and his gimmick as a rehash of the same flamboyant gimmick that resurfaces every few years. With a few slight tweaks. The only interesting things about the gimmick have been all Byron Saxton with the entered/exited the building thing and pulling off a billing from his summer home. I'd be shocked of he's still on TV in 3 months. 

I'm not looking for an argument or anything, this is just a genuine request. If I'm missing something or just not getting the big picture, please tell me!


----------



## FCP

Just watched this weeks episode which was like my first time in 2 years after season 4 was over and I don't think I could have picked a better time. My thoughts: 

- Bayley vs AJ was a decent match. Bayley and AJ :durant3 I loved the line where AJ said "You want a hug Bayley, well now I'm hugging your neck." I will have to say though the Bayley arm thing is very annoying. 

- Ascension, not my cup of tea, but O'Brian looks jacked from the last time I saw him. 

- I could not stop laughing when CJ Parker came out. Definitely can't see him being anything special. 

- If Tyler Breeze talks like that all the time I think I may have to put it on mute while I am watching. 

- Rusev definitely has me as a fan. Wasn't a fan at first glimpse with the weird attire and everything, but as the match went on he just kept on impressing me especially with his speed at 300+. 

- Zayn/Cesaro I mean c'mon that was awesome. The spots, the counters, and the skill were all there and it made it a fantastic match to watch. I didn't know Zayn dove through the ropes at first when he hit the DDT, so when I saw the replay I started marking out. Then of course Cesaro's superplex and reversal of that DDT were great. 

- Definitely tuning in next week to see what happens.


----------



## padraic

breeze is awesome for any fan of zoolander. his gimmick is great and he plays it well, possibly a little too close to the movie, but he has time to perfect it and make it his own. 

they really need to give zayn his generico gimmick back. his gimmick (or lack thereof) is really the only thing holding him back from being the total package.


----------



## Certified G

Watched Cesaro/Zayn yesterday. I really enjoyed the match but I wouldn't exactly call it a potential MOTY.

Also CJ Parker is absolute shit, hope WWE releases him.


----------



## DOPA

I can't be bothered this week to do my usual review so I'll say this:

- AJ vs Bayley was good for the time it got, I love Bayley's character and her antics and of course AJ was great here. Loved the little story they built into the match.

- Ascension squash match was alright. They seemed a little less fluid in this match however. Not as good as the first one, underperformed.

- CJ Parker is garbage. The whole hippie "I'm on drugs" gimmick is awful. So forced. Match wasn't too great.

- Renee Young :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Parker and Breeze segment was only good for Breeze who was good here. Still loving his character, hate Parker.

- Ziggler match with Rusev was good. Rusev really impressed me in his debut. Very agile big back who looks vicious. Ziggler of course was Ziggler which is always good.

- Main event....what can I say. Zayn vs Cesaro 2/3 falls was a great match. Very good structure and well built up. Arguably two of the best workers in the company torn the roof down. The crowd loved it. That last fall was absolutely amazing, I marked out for a lot of the spots, particularly the diving tornado DDT Generico used to always do :mark:. And the finish which was incredible. I'd say its up there in terms of matches of the year. Not the high end for WWE overall but certainly near the top in terms of NXT. I'd give it ******

Great show as expected. Lived up to potential.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Cesaro/Zayn was a fantastic match. I can't wait to see what they do with Zayn when he's called up to the big leagues. Cesaro is so outstanding it makes me excited to think of who the main eventers in the next few years are going to be.

NXT is awesome.


----------



## seabs

*If anyone is watching Zayn/Cesaro 2/3 off Sky Sports then you need to download the single match file on NXT. The Sky Sports version cuts out the vast majority of the second fall which is why the second fall is so short and feels odd.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Any reason why that is? Feels odd to have such a large portion of a match cut when all other broadcasts aren't like that. Maybe one small backstage segment or video is axed on some copies. That's about it.


----------



## SOSheamus

Rusev's re-debut was cool. At first i was like why the hell is he holding up a plank of wood with Ziggler's name on it. Like he was at an airport waiting to pick him up in a limo or something. 

Then when he did his little muay thai thing and broke it over his knee, i was like...Ok, thats pretty cool. Some of his offense i was a little disappointed with. I remember seeing him when he first debuted and he used a few suplexes and stuff. The whole generic slow monster stuff is boring, and then he went and hit that spinning wheel kick. Guy is agile as hell for a big man. Just let him do a little bit more in the ring.

Also seemed to me that he was chanelling Tong Po from the Van Damme movie kick boxer, which i liked.

I think i must be the only one he kinda likes CJ Parker. Dont get me wrong the photo bombing stuff is pretty lame. But compared to what he used to be, i actually thought he'd gone and got some mic skills in his time away.


----------



## Angelos

-Wow..that Cesaro vs. Zayn 2/3 falls was the best match I've witnessed on NXT since I started watching the show early this year.
-also, I'm impressed by that new Roman slave type warrior character..he really looks strong against Ziggler.


----------



## Angelos

3VK said:


> I can't fathom all this support for Breeze. He's garbage.
> 
> Please, someone tell me what's appealing about him. I really try to go into all this with an open mind and give everything a shot, but this guy brings nothing to the table. Those mic skills are atrocious, his ring work is uninspiring, and his gimmick as a rehash of the same flamboyant gimmick that resurfaces every few years. With a few slight tweaks. The only interesting things about the gimmick have been all Byron Saxton with the entered/exited the building thing and pulling off a billing from his summer home. I'd be shocked of he's still on TV in 3 months.
> 
> I'm not looking for an argument or anything, this is just a genuine request. If I'm missing something or just not getting the big picture, please tell me!


 I'm also not digging Breeze. His voice and mic skills this week were terrible.


----------



## JoseBxNYC




----------



## LDM91

Zayne/Cesaro was incredible.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

This moment though










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

So incredible.


----------



## jcmmnx

Wcthesecret said:


> ...why Morton and mysterio?


Morton's abilty to sell and draw sympathy with Rey's modern offense for his comebacks. I think there's been a void in the face roster with Mysterio out(and pretty much done)that Zayn could fill. I'd love to see Zayn get as over as D Bry, and who knows if enough things fall into place he could.


----------



## La Parka

Just seen Zayn and Cesaro.
Amazing match.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's not a stretch for Zayn to be as over as the current top faces. Arguable that Zayn has more natural likability behind him and those who knew nothing of his work prior to WWE have already started to be into his stuff via that attribute.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ANTONIO MOTHER FUCKING CESARO at the end of the match. :mark: Had to be the best ending to any match I've friggin seen in the longest while. 

Can't wait to see Swagger vs Sami in 2 weeks. This kid is something else.


----------



## brandiexoxo

I've watched the Cesaro/Zayn match 4 times now :3 Cesaro is a fucking beast. One of the best pure athletes WWE has seen in a very long time. The strength on him is just amazing! 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Harbinger

I can't say enough about Cesaro. I can't name any current heel that could top his potential should he be given a top shot. How they're letting someone like ADR prance around as champion while someone like Cesaro wallows in a jobber position is beyond me.


----------



## Headliner

Cesaro should be World Champion. When he was on that hot streak as US Champion, they should have pulled the trigger and put him in World title contention. Of course they killed his momentum, gave him a weird crappy gimmick and he became irrelevant.


----------



## Harbinger

Headliner said:


> Cesaro should be World Champion. When he was on that hot streak as US Champion, they should have pulled the trigger and put him in World title contention. Of course they killed his momentum, gave him a weird crappy gimmick and he became irrelevant.


I just feel like no one in an executive of creative position ever did any research on the guy. Anyone who's watched any part of his ROH DVD (which can be found all over the internet for free) can tell you he's got the charisma.

Fortunately there's a lot of hope. With WWE, they've proven time and time again that they can bury anyone they want for however long they want, and then make them relevant and credible again at the drop of a hat. Look at Swagger. He'd still be a contender if he didn't get WWE so much bad publicity. The first part of his ADR feud was awesome(thanks to Zeb, tbf), and it only fizzled after his arrest. Still, his comeback after being destroyed last year was proof they can bring anyone back from the dead. You can also look at the ups and downs of Big Show and Henry too. They've always shuffled from the top to the bottom. More recently look at the turnaround Sandow is primed for. Look at Rhodes' turnaround. Small sample sizes, but they all have gone from not being on TV for weeks at a shot to being featured acts.

Cesaro really hasn't even been buried. Grossly underused, yeah. But I think it's just more of the fact that the decision makers don't get him and don't really know what they have yet. There's no reason that the light can't switch on all of a sudden though and they'll push him to the moon if they want. Right now he's in a less than desirable position but it's not like its over for him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cesaro being world champ would have been a horrible idea at that moment most likely due to WWE's booking, regardless if you're a mark or not. On the main roster he wasn't going over with the audience that much quite yet, and they probably (like idiots) would have taken the title off him, like they've done others. WHC's have been booked to have hot shot badly booked feuds. During Swagger's feud with Rio what they did mostly was have Swagger and Rio face random people and barely cut promos with one another. Same with Sheamus as well. 

Jobbing right now on the main roster is clearly not doing him any favors, but it's nobodies fault but WWE creative. WWE will most likely re build him because atm he's one of the most respected and talented athlete on the roster and his in ring skills will continue to get him more and more over.


----------



## Obfuscation

Del Rio is pretty fabulous in the work department, but his ship has sailed thanks to too many failed pushes and force feeding. Leaves you to wonder why Cesaro is toiling around when he's been insanely consistent. Give the man an inch and he'll take a mile. He's a top contender for WOTY and he's only been stuck in the mid card pardon the high profile match vs Danielson on RAW. WWE is doing some things right atm; Cesaro on NXT is one of them. Cesaro on the main roster is a different story. Which leaves you a tad baffled. When you have a star who can elevate himself and his opponent while causing the fans to react at every turn, now that's the kind of worker you push.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HayleySabin said:


> Del Rio is pretty fabulous in the work department, but his ship has sailed thanks to too many failed pushes and force feeding. Leaves you to wonder why Cesaro is toiling around when he's been insanely consistent. Give the man an inch and he'll take a mile. He's a top contender for WOTY and he's only been stuck in the mid card pardon the high profile match vs Danielson on RAW. WWE is doing some things right atm; Cesaro on NXT is one of them. Cesaro on the main roster is a different story. Which leaves you a tad baffled. When you have a star who can elevate himself and his opponent while causing the fans to react at every turn, now that's the kind of worker you push.


And then you read this bullshit. :lol

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/932201-talent-told-step-up-now-cena-has-gone.html

Can't really believe it thou because it's a disturbing train of thought.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

I understand losing two top workers like Cena & Sheamus is a blow, but c'mon WWE. It's obvious Cesaro has been putting that mentality in his head since day one. Danielson is on the perfect path and his hard work has paid off. Now it's time to let Cesaro shine.


----------



## seabs

HayleySabin said:


> Any reason why that is? Feels odd to have such a large portion of a match cut when all other broadcasts aren't like that. Maybe one small backstage segment or video is axed on some copies. That's about it.


*The Sky Sports show always goes 40-45m which it did this time. The full version is on a version of the show that ran 55m so in other words minus commercials basically. Not sure which markets got that version or if it was just the hulu version that was extended.*


----------



## Punkhead

NXT is great. I love watching it. It just feels so different from WWE. The atmosphere of NXT is great.


----------



## dxbender

What were fans chanting BEFORE Zigglers match started,and why?


----------



## Daiko

dxbender said:


> What were fans chanting BEFORE Zigglers match started,and why?


If it was after he threw his shirt into the crowd it was 'That was awesome' because someone fell over trying to grab the shirt.


----------



## dxbender

^lol,fans always seem to chant for the most random of reasons.


People here seem to hate CJ...I hated him before too(just thought he was a generic jobber) but like many guys on NXT recently,the whole repackaging thing has been great. Only been 1 week,but his new gimmick reminds me of Dude Love lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

CJ Parker wishes he was Dude Love.


----------



## Harbinger

The Dude outclasses that scrub in every way.


----------



## Genking48

I kinda liked CJ Parker....the first couple of times when he was just there, but that shit got old real fast.


----------



## Obfuscation

You know it's 2013 when "photobombing" becomes the ark for a feud.

What a daft term.


----------



## Mr. I

dxbender said:


> ^lol,fans always seem to chant for the most random of reasons.
> 
> 
> People here seem to hate CJ...I hated him before too(just thought he was a generic jobber) but like many guys on NXT recently,the whole repackaging thing has been great. Only been 1 week,but his new gimmick reminds me of Dude Love lol.


Dude Love is played by one of the most charismatic and beloved men in WWE history. CJ Parker is not.


----------



## Lazyking

Every episode of NXT is now free on Hulu. Woooo


----------



## kaiho

good show this week:

- Bayley vs AJ had a horrible story to tell but at least the wrestling in there was good for a divas match. I kind of despise Bayley's gimmick but you know ... different strokes for different blokes. AJ is becoming a great diva in the ring month after month. She is not shabby outside of it too but again ... not my cup of tea most of her promos. She definitely is a nice Ziggler/Punk mash-up diva. 

- I like Connor o'Brian but the Ascension thingy is not doing it for me.

- Someone PLEASE keep Breeze away from my screen. He is bothering me.

- Rusev had a goob match with Ziggler and i will be keeping an eye on him in the future. He looks strong (i bet he is too) and he is fast for his built. I can see him as a monster in the main roster if he makes the correct tweaks. Some mic skills would be nice too but i have no clue if he's got any. 

- the last match of the day, between Zayn and Cesaro was u-n-f-u-c-k-i-n-g-l-y a-w-e-s-o-m-e. The transitions, the spots, the power of Cesaro, the technique by both .... unreal. If they just made the match a "single fall is enough" it would look better in the end, but you know what? .... i don't care. It was a match that deserved to be in the main shows and even there the people would still chant "THIS IS AWESOME !!!"

Cesaro for the WHC!!! :genius


----------



## NikkiSixx

Lazyking said:


> Every episode of NXT is now free on Hulu. Woooo


Going to rewatch NXT Redemption and sob tears of joy. :agree:


----------



## dxbender

Lazyking said:


> Every episode of NXT is now free on Hulu. Woooo


It's also free on youtube and other sites lol. But I hate Hulu. Don't think anyone outside of USA can even view it, and that's how basically every tv show today gets on the internet(legally).

TV shows will be like "if you want to watch episodes of ____,watch it on hulu"....Guess what...Most of the world can't even use hulu, so why not put it on youtube?


----------



## Wcthesecret

...doesn't Hulu remove footage from the episodes though?


----------



## RoosterSmith

This week's episode was awesome man. 

Better than RAW. 

1. AJ and Bailey did the Diva's Division proud. 
2. CJ Parker Photo Loved Breeze.
3. Ziggler Vs the New Guy was great. 
4. Matches were all entertaing as hell.
5. 5 star match from Generico and Cesaro. 
6. 5 star ending from Cesaro. I will never doubt that guy again, he is awesome!


----------



## Tony

Antonio Cesaro's sick uppercut at the end :clap :clap :clap WHAT A BEAST!

Major props to both Cesaro and Zayn. They did it again with another great match to their feud. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Western Illinois

Can't believe more people aren't talking about "that freaking weiner" Michael Zaki. That promo he did on that blonde dude in Tough Enough when he was in bottom 3 was hilarious.


----------



## Lazyking

dxbender said:


> It's also free on youtube and other sites lol. But I hate Hulu. Don't think anyone outside of USA can even view it, and that's how basically every tv show today gets on the internet(legally).
> 
> TV shows will be like "if you want to watch episodes of ____,watch it on hulu"....Guess what...Most of the world can't even use hulu, so why not put it on youtube?


its not as easy to find though. I'd rather not have to search for it and not pay for it. Since I'm an American, I'm good..lol.


----------



## x78

Western Illinois said:


> Can't believe more people aren't talking about "that freaking weiner" Michael Zaki. That promo he did on that blonde dude in Tough Enough when he was in bottom 3 was hilarious.


I still don't know why they didn't hire Skidmarks as a jobber, the guy was perfect for the role.


----------



## thevaliumkid

People TVK likes -

That Graves fella.
Zayn.
That jug eared geordie twat.
Big E.
William "goat" Regal.

People TVK does not like -

That muppet Bo Peep.
That south African bell end.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Algernon

-CJ Parker is just awful...needs to go
-Rusev had a strong debut. Obvious to me they have plans for him since he had a competitive match with Ziggler. Rusev needs to have squash matches with NXT jobbers, might as well build him the traditional big man route
-Baileys talented and veyr adorable. I wish she could win a match alreADY
-Breeze's gimmick still needs some work but I like
-The Ascension is very boring....just there to me
-Zayn/Cesaro is one of the best feuds of the year, what more can be said that hasn't already been said

Zayn is going to be a big star and Cesaro will be world champ in the next year. All of Cesaro's selfless and hard work in NXT is going to pay off.


----------



## Lazyking

I just saw Cesaro/Zayn and gotta say, it's a great match. Being fans of Cesaro and Zayn going back to their indy days, I had already seen the turnbuckle spot but it's still amazing.. I wouldn't go five stars but it's 4 stars easy. 

As for their respective futures, I didn't think Zayn/Generico would get over without his masked gimmick and I'd prefer his old gimmick just for merch purposes and the ole! but Los Matadors are getting that so whatever.. 

Zayn will be a a star without it. He excudes likeablity and sympathy. Just have to find the right way to debut him. He seems without a gimmick at the moment, needs something to make people care before he wrestles because he's not gonna be given a big spot right away.

As for Cesaro, I've always been a fan of him but the forign gimmick did not work. He was not getting over the way he should have nor was he wrestling top talent for most of that run. I think he's starting to get over.. The "We the people" is a by product, but I feel like he's deserving of another shot.. I assume he'll get one...likely 2014 at the latest. 

I see RVD being WHC soon so they could start Cesaro's run early and give RVD to work with.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

just wondering as im new to hulu but what time on wednesdays does a new episode of nxt show up??????


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Wwe_Rules32 said:


> just wondering as im new to hulu but what time on wednesdays does a new episode of nxt show up??????


From my experience it depends, sometimes as early as ~9pm EST, sometimes as late as ~11-midnight.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

tyler breeze and Parkers' match was so stupid. a cell phone knocked a man out, but two knees to the face just stun him? :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

release Emma now! 

Summer Rae's finisher is actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Wcthesecret

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> release Emma now!
> 
> Summer Rae's finisher is actually pretty awesome.


:| ...what the fuck did you just say?


----------



## Lazyking

CJ Parker is just awful.. he looks too goofy to be a hippie.. just doesn't work..

I don't mind Breeze but lets not make the cell phone out to be some lethal weapon please.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

If Bo Dallas is doing his gimmick on purpose, then holy shit he's amazing. I wanted to boo that guy right away. 

dawson and Amore did a great, but quick, match. I liked the run in too. It was intense.

"Are you saying Bo or boo?" :lmao

I was saying Bo...


----------



## Lazyking

What the fuck is up with this french guy? holy crap that gold jacket.


----------



## Lazyking

Just finished watching this week's NXT

Summer is awesome <3

Zayn/Dallas segment was better then expected.

I could do a better job then Tony Dawson. worst PBP guy since Adamle.


----------



## Paul Rudd

CJ Parkers entrance was almost so bad it was good, but it crossed the line into just plain awful. The guy sucks. The finish to the Breeze/CJ match was so weak, I doubt most of the crowd even knew wtf happened.

Emma is overrated imo; her promos are meh and her dancing shtick is already old.

Sasha Banks is a bad actress; Summer impressed me though.

I thought tonight was Zayns best performance on the mic so far; the guy is so damn likable. I'm not sure how I feel about them acknowledging Bo's crowd response, I feel the gimmick would be more effective if nothing was said.

Was surprised to see Neville use a 450 instead of the corkscrew SSP but watevs.

Decent show, I'm looking forward to Zayn vs Swagger next week and Paige vs Sasha in 2 weeks.


----------



## EmbassyForever

CJ Parker is the worst.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Have to start watching this show on the reg each week. I enjoyed that ep. 

I've only seen one promo from Enzo and I feel like I'm really gonna like this guy. Sami...can't really say much, the dude is the shit. He was great on the mic sweet talked Renee like a BOSS, matched Zeb on the mic. :mark:ed for Swagger, and need to see their match next week. Should be a good one. 

I don't remember Bo having such a weird ass voice. It was beyond trollish, and the dude has the face of a demon. He's a heat magnet. lol

the ME was fun too. Oh, and Summer is a great heel. Her promo with Sasha was pretty good, and spoke some truth.


----------



## Crozer

Why is Renee so adorable? :mark:

Enzo's DA BAWS THO.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Crozer said:


> Why is Renee so adorable? :mark:
> 
> Enzo's DA BAWS THO.


Y U SO SAAAAWWWWWFFT, BRO?


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> *release Emma now!*
> 
> Summer Rae's finisher is actually pretty awesome.


Trolling? fpalm

Emma had a good funny promo and then a pretty decent match with Summer Rae. Summer Rae also had a really good promo with Sasha Banks.

Sami Zayn is a master. That's how a babyface should be, it looks so easy and natural for him. It really is a lost art but Zayn masters it.


----------



## Bryan D.

I can't fucking stand CJ Parker. Fucking awful gimmick.

Edit: "They're not booing me. They are saying BOOO"

:lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Trolling? fpalm
> 
> Emma had a good funny promo and then a pretty decent match with Summer Rae. Summer Rae also had a really good promo with Sasha Banks.


Emma is crap. stupid gimmick, did nothing in the ring but slamming Summer Rae's beautiful face to the mat. She brought bubbles out with her. BUBBLES! 

I thought her gimmick was a mentally handicapped girl the first time I saw her. and now, I'm sure of it. Her promo was so weak. "hey wanna dance in the .... Emmalution?" 

did you see her get into the ring? botch. did you see her dance? botch. The only good thing about that match was Rae throwing her bubble water into her face. That shit actually burns and was freaking cruel.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Just some scattered thoughts:

"They named SummerSlam after me." Ohmygod. :lmao Summer Rae was on fire this week. Girl knows how to get dat heel heat. The NXT women's division is doing the Lord's work (not that Total Divas isn't doing the Lord's work too...it's just other work of the Lord :lol )

Sami Zayn/Renee Young OTP. (Of course, I'd prefer a Sami Zayn/me OTP...)

CJ Parker has gotsta go, and he can take Bo Dallas with him. Props for Dallas' character, obvi, but I literally like NOTHING about the guy, and that won't change even with the acknowledgment of his terribleness.

#SAWFT

Oh, and yesterday I saw that this exchange exists --










-- and now I want to cry tears of joy.


----------



## Daiko

*Daiko's NXT Comments* - _GOATing so you don't have to._​
Renee :mark::mark:

Graves :mark:

VICTOR :mark::mark::mark:

Oh hey Conor :lol

That kick from Victor was so full of fail that I think it went back in time and kicked itself.

Okay.. Well that wasn't anything special.

Rusev in the intro already?

Bury him please Regal.

Look at this god! :mark:

He seems mad.

He still seems stoned.

Regal :lmao

'Break his phone' into 'NO!' and then into 'YES!' chants.. NXT Crowd, never stop being so damn great please.

Is he tickling him?

'Breeze is gorgeous' now? 

Nice to hear that Regal is on form for this episode. 

Curtis Axel's Countout vs Tyler Breeze's Phone in a match to the death pleez.

Imagine if he'd hit Parker with a Nokia 3310...

Awful match tho.

Emma and Renee will more than make up for it. :mark:

#DanceDanceEmmalotion

Silly Rabbit? The fuck you shitting about?

Neville vs O'Brian? Eh.

The fuck is this shite?

Boop boop.

Legs.

One of a kind? Someone needs to introduce him to Daniel Sturridge.

Legs.

Catfight :mark:

Leg Nelson...

E-C-DUB Chants? :lmao

:mark:

DANCE PUPPETS, DANCE!

k..

ENZO :mark::mark::mark:

Was hoping for a Millions of Dolllas dance for LeFort and Dawson there tbh.

SAWFT!! :mark:

Bully Rae.

Summer basically announcing that she sucked off Vince to get a job. Good Job Summer.

Suit :mark::mark:

Fighting country?

Guy in the crowd :lmao

SAWFT! :mark::mark:

Electrified Ferret? Oh lawd Regal :lmao

ROOOOOOOSEV.

Zayn :mark:

OH LAWD :mark:

Sami. No.

Sami... No!

Look at this motherfucker! :lmao










:lmao

OH MY FUCKING GAWD THIS GUY.










'You lost friend' :lmao

Fight!

So damn condescending. 

Are you saying Bo?

I was saying Bo. 









ZEB :mark: OH LAWD HE'S HERE!

He terk yer jerb.

Oh hey Thwagga.

The MSG Garden DVD could be a good watch.

ohai Renee :mark:

New theme? Boo.

TIME :mark::mark:

This Ring Announcer is shite.

You hold that title Victor. You hold the shit out of it.

Red Arrow? Nope. 450 tho.

They dead.

Eh show this week...


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Emma is crap. stupid gimmick, did nothing in the ring but slamming Summer Rae's beautiful face to the mat. She brought bubbles out with her. BUBBLES!
> 
> I thought her gimmick was a mentally handicapped girl the first time I saw her. and now, I'm sure of it. Her promo was so weak. "hey wanna dance in the .... Emmalution?"
> 
> did you see her get into the ring? botch. did you see her dance? botch. The only good thing about that match was Rae throwing her bubble water into her face. That shit actually burns and was freaking cruel.


i used to think you were a good poster until this... Did someone hack your account??

That's how she enters the ring... it's awesome and the crowd loves it. she's had bubbles for so long now... why are you picking on that now? it really adds to her entrance and i like how it annoys her opponents like summer rae...

her promo was funny "i'm gonna celebrate by playing DANCE DANCE EMMALUTION" "Is that a real thing?" "What? Of course it is you SILLY RABBIT... I play it all the time" :lmao

I agree she needs to tone down her dance while wrestling but other than that she's great and is a very good wrestler with an awesome finisher


----------



## PacoAwesome

Good episode of NXT. Sami Zayn is doing awesome as a babyface even without his mask. Dude even was able to make the amazing adorable Renee Young blush like a little schoolgirl. What a fucking boss.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Daiko said:


> Bully Rae.


1. I love you.
2.


----------



## Daiko

NikkiSixx said:


> 1. I love you.
> 2.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> i used to think you were a good poster until this... Did someone hack your account??
> 
> That's how she enters the ring... it's awesome and the crowd loves it. she's had bubbles for so long now... why are you picking on that now? it really adds to her entrance and i like how it annoys her opponents like summer rae...
> 
> her promo was funny "i'm gonna celebrate by playing DANCE DANCE EMMALUTION" "Is that a real thing?" "What? Of course it is you SILLY RABBIT... I play it all the time" :lmao
> 
> I agree she needs to tone down her dance while wrestling but other than that she's great and is a very good wrestler with an awesome finisher


it's not awesome. the crowd is like 100 people, and they're regulars. Put her in the WWE and it would be silence. She literally looks like a mentally handicapped child. And the bubbles are dumb. who do you know over the age of 10 that blows bubbles? even kids under 10 don't blow bubbles because they think it's dumb. she appeals to 5 year olds and mentally handicapped people. 

that promo was stupid. "silly rabbit"? what? I can't blame her for hitting on Renee, but at least learn to act. She didn't do anything the whole match. and she's not so great looking either, so she can't get away with being crap in the ring. 

she needs a different gimmick or else she'll never be more than a fan favorite to 100 5 year olds and handicapped people. It does take place in Florida after all. 

show me one good match she had; and don't use "for a divas' match..." as reasoning. I'm glad she's in developmental NXT because she needs so much work. Releasing her is dumb, ok. but don't act like she has any talent at all when you have Summer Rae cut an awkward promo and still blow Emma out of the water. 

Using the crowd as a basis, for NXT, for overness doesn't really matter when it's regulars who realize it's a developmental promotion. They'll cheer faces and boo heels because they know this.


----------



## CM BORK

Bo Dallas trolling is hilarious. I don't think I've seen any heel with a fake babyface gimmick before. Pretty clever.

Crowd chanting ''No More BO!'' :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

CM BORK said:


> Bo Dallas trolling is hilarious. I don't think I've seen any heel with a fake babyface gimmick before. Pretty clever.
> 
> Crowd chanting ''No More BO!'' :lol


And he can claim they're chanting, "No, More Bo!"


----------



## Mr. I

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> it's not awesome. the crowd is like 100 people, and they're regulars. Put her in the WWE and it would be silence. She literally looks like a mentally handicapped child. And the bubbles are dumb. who do you know over the age of 10 that blows bubbles? even kids under 10 don't blow bubbles because they think it's dumb. she appeals to 5 year olds and mentally handicapped people.
> 
> that promo was stupid. "silly rabbit"? what? I can't blame her for hitting on Renee, but at least learn to act. She didn't do anything the whole match. and she's not so great looking either, so she can't get away with being crap in the ring.
> 
> she needs a different gimmick or else she'll never be more than a fan favorite to 100 5 year olds and handicapped people. It does take place in Florida after all.
> 
> show me one good match she had; and don't use "for a divas' match..." as reasoning. I'm glad she's in developmental NXT because she needs so much work. Releasing her is dumb, ok. but don't act like she has any talent at all when you have Summer Rae cut an awkward promo and still blow Emma out of the water.
> 
> Using the crowd as a basis, for NXT, for overness doesn't really matter when it's regulars who realize it's a developmental promotion. They'll cheer faces and boo heels because they know this.


"100 people". "100 5 year olds"?
NXT has at least 1500 people in its arena, dude. Count better.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Why are people so Upset Emma is terrible. That's why she's on NXT, and not the main roster, so she can learn. 

She can still get better, just needs to not have a handicapped gimmick


----------



## Mr. I

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Why are people so Upset Emma is terrible. That's why she's on NXT, and not the main roster, so she can learn.
> 
> She can still get better, just needs to not have a handicapped gimmick


Because she isn't terrible. You are the only one saying that. Also, given how women's wrestling is treated on the main roster, I would think she's better off on NXT.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Bo Dallas has the perfect troll face lol.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> it's not awesome. the crowd is like 100 people, and they're regulars. Put her in the WWE and it would be silence. She literally looks like a mentally handicapped child. And the bubbles are dumb. who do you know over the age of 10 that blows bubbles? even kids under 10 don't blow bubbles because they think it's dumb. she appeals to 5 year olds and mentally handicapped people.
> 
> that promo was stupid. "silly rabbit"? what? I can't blame her for hitting on Renee, but at least learn to act. She didn't do anything the whole match. and she's not so great looking either, so she can't get away with being crap in the ring.
> 
> she needs a different gimmick or else she'll never be more than a fan favorite to 100 5 year olds and handicapped people. It does take place in Florida after all.
> 
> show me one good match she had; and don't use "for a divas' match..." as reasoning. I'm glad she's in developmental NXT because she needs so much work. Releasing her is dumb, ok. but don't act like she has any talent at all when you have Summer Rae cut an awkward promo and still blow Emma out of the water.
> 
> Using the crowd as a basis, for NXT, for overness doesn't really matter when it's regulars who realize it's a developmental promotion. They'll cheer faces and boo heels because they know this.


I'm a Cesaro mark too so there's no need for that hardcore trolling. but just in case you aren't trolling, I'm gonna replying to you.

"put her in the WWE and they will be silent" even john cena got zero reaction the first time he came out. if emma won over the NXT fans so quickly and so over why wouldn't she be able to do the same in the main roster??

"who do you know over the age of 10 that blows bubbles?" what kind of logic is this? it's her gimmick. how many ballroom dancers do you know, or living dead? she ikes to dance and i don't know if yu ever been to music festivals but there are bubble machines and shit, especially in electronic music festivals and raves. she's funny and silly and that's why people like her, if you're too cynical or cranky to enjoy that I don't know what to tell you. 

What if she's not great looking? that's part of her charm. she's pretty bt she's not supermodel looking and she's one of the few divas whose gimmick is not based around her good looks. that's very refreshing and positive, being a good role model especially for young girls.

the only divas matches i've seen this year that I consider good are AJ/Kaitlyn at payback Paige/Emma for the NXT women's title that coincidentally happen to be the only matches that we're given time. so she's as good as the best right now

"They'll cheer faces and boo heels because they know this." this may be the stupidest thing of all. I direct your attention to EXHIBIT A: Bo Dallas. the NXT crowd is exactly the same as a WWE crowd, only better. if you get over there, you can get over anywhere. Emma has loads of talent and that's why she's so popular. Regal only puts over huge the people he thinks are good and deserving like Cesaro, Neville, Zayn, Wyatt, Paige and yes, Emma. If Regal likes her so much she must have some talent, right?


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on this week:

Glad we're getting an Ascension/Neviille & Graves feud, they are by far the best candidates to challenge for the titles and we should get some good matches out of it.

Breeze vs. Parker was quite entertaining. Parker is real goofy but I don't think the hippie gimmick is that bad, it's at least SOMETHING, I mean you guys remember him before right? Nothing to see there. So now he's got a hook at least. Breeze played his gimmick to perfection. The phone shot leading to the pin was kinda dumb though, he should have at least gotten a tights-pulling rollup pin in there cause it made CJ look kinda lame. Yeah it could hurt to get whacked with a phone but the shot he got in didn't look like it should have led to a pin other than the standard wrestling trope that international objects cause 1000x normal damage by virtue of being illegal. Anyway, I'd like so see a longer match between these two and I hope the program continues.

Emma vs. Summer Rae was good too I thought. NXT women's matches are miles better than WWE ones, they are actually not just watchable but entertaining. Promos before were good, the promo after with Summer/Sasha was good for Summer, bad for Sasha, I guess she's just a super shit actress cause the facial expressions and few lines she had were not good at all. Plus she looked like a bitch for just getting yelled at like that and doing nothing.

Enzo/Cass seem to be faces now...The crowd has spoken after all. The dude is too hilarious not to cheer. And this being NXT, a face turn probably won't mean they'll start acting lame and different, which is good. The "zero dimes" line was great, and I loved the line on commentary where Enzo said his haircut is like a party on his head and you're not invited. The match was solid, liked seeing Enzo in a match longer than a minute, hard to gauge his in ring ability, but Dawson is certainly solid. I liked him busting out the old Shawn Michaels teardrop suplex for a finisher! And now Rusev is part of Lefort's "legionnaire," sure why the hell not. Tag match time soon enough and that should be fun.

Big takeaway from all this so far to me is that after months of not getting much in the way of undercard feuds, we now are getting some good feuds instead of just squashes to introduce people and shit. I like it.

Zayn once again impresses on the mic. He just comes off as articulate and likable. And I don't give a shit what anyone says Bo is fuckin gold right now. The delusional fake face character is a brilliant idea and he's executing it brilliantly. He has turned it around so incredibly and he's entertaining as hell right now. I'm glad he's incorporated the "bo"/"boo" Mr. Burns thing, that definitely needed to happen. Really looking forward to the Zayn/Bo program and with Bo being the heat magnet he is right now, it's gonna put over Zayn so big if he wins the title. Colter/Swagger stuff was cool too, if Bo really is injured then I guess this'll fill some time before we get a true feud with Zayn/Bo plus it is a continuation of the Cesaro feud. Liked Swagger doing the deadlift gutwrench power bomb, guess he got that idea from Cesaro with the deadlift gutwrench suplex, very impressive regardless.

The SummerSlam Axxess bit was actually cool too, I really wish I coulda been there. The most interesting thing I noticed was Mojo Rawley was in it quite a bit, but I'm almost 100% sure he's never been televised NXT before. I wonder if this means we'll finally see him soon? Perhaps even at this set of tapings? I didn't read spoilers for once so I'm actually not sure, anyone who did read, does he show up at all?

New theme for Neville I guess too? This match was better than I expected other than the abrupt finish, O'Brian looked good in there, Neville is great of course. I kinda liked this better than Neville/Ambrose. That spot where Neville went for a springboard crossbody and O'Brian reversed to a one man flapjack was great, it's too bad Tony Dawson missed out on what happened (not to shit on Dawson he's gotten way better). And why did Neville finish with the 450 and not his usual finisher? Dawson seemed thrown off by that. Strange.

Overall, liked it, but I still miss Kassius Ohno....


----------



## Mr. I

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> I'm a Cesaro mark too so there's no need for that hardcore trolling. but just in case you aren't trolling, I'm gonna replying to you.
> 
> "put her in the WWE and they will be silent" even john cena got zero reaction the first time he came out. if emma won over the NXT fans so quickly and so over why wouldn't she be able to do the same in the main roster??
> 
> "who do you know over the age of 10 that blows bubbles?" what kind of logic is this? it's her gimmick. how many ballroom dancers do you know, or living dead? she ikes to dance and i don't know if yu ever been to music festivals but there are bubble machines and shit, especially in electronic music festivals and raves. she's funny and silly and that's why people like her, if you're too cynical or cranky to enjoy that I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> What if she's not great looking? that's part of her charm. she's pretty bt she's not supermodel looking and she's one of the few divas whose gimmick is not based around her good looks. that's very refreshing and positive, being a good role model especially for young girls.
> 
> the only divas matches i've seen this year that I consider good are AJ/Kaitlyn at payback Paige/Emma for the NXT women's title that coincidentally happen to be the only matches that we're given time. so she's as good as the best right now
> 
> "They'll cheer faces and boo heels because they know this." this may be the stupidest thing of all. I direct your attention to EXHIBIT A: Bo Dallas. the NXT crowd is exactly the same as a WWE crowd, only better. if you get over there, you can get over anywhere. Emma has loads of talent and that's why she's so popular. Regal only puts over huge the people he thinks are good and deserving like Cesaro, Neville, Zayn, Wyatt, Paige and yes, Emma. If Regal likes her so much she must have some talent, right?


Never mind that EMMA started as a heel, and was turned face by the crowd who got into her dancing and klutz character. Enzo Amore just got turned face because the crowd loved his energetic, overconfident heel character. The idea that the NXT crowd just cheers faces mindlessly and boos heels blindly is hilarious.

The big difference between NXT and WWE, is for NXT, they _listen_ to the crowds. Faces getting booed are turned heel, heels getting cheered are turned face (both with no character changes, either, just role reversals), people who get no reaction are repackaged, etc.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> I'm a Cesaro mark too so there's no need for that hardcore trolling. but just in case you aren't trolling, I'm gonna replying to you.
> 
> "put her in the WWE and they will be silent" even john cena got zero reaction the first time he came out. if emma won over the NXT fans so quickly and so over why wouldn't she be able to do the same in the main roster??
> 
> "who do you know over the age of 10 that blows bubbles?" what kind of logic is this? it's her gimmick. how many ballroom dancers do you know, or living dead? she ikes to dance and i don't know if yu ever been to music festivals but there are bubble machines and shit, especially in electronic music festivals and raves. she's funny and silly and that's why people like her, if you're too cynical or cranky to enjoy that I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> What if she's not great looking? that's part of her charm. she's pretty bt she's not supermodel looking and she's one of the few divas whose gimmick is not based around her good looks. that's very refreshing and positive, being a good role model especially for young girls.
> 
> the only divas matches i've seen this year that I consider good are AJ/Kaitlyn at payback Paige/Emma for the NXT women's title that coincidentally happen to be the only matches that we're given time. so she's as good as the best right now
> 
> "They'll cheer faces and boo heels because they know this." this may be the stupidest thing of all. I direct your attention to EXHIBIT A: Bo Dallas. the NXT crowd is exactly the same as a WWE crowd, only better. *if you get over there, you can get over anywhere*. Emma has loads of talent and that's why she's so popular. Regal only puts over huge the people he thinks are good and deserving like Cesaro, Neville, Zayn, Wyatt, Paige and yes, Emma. If Regal likes her so much she must have some talent, right?


:lol

still can't post a single decent match of hers? You're funny. You think I'm trolling because I find someone untalented and with a stupid gimmick. teach her to wrestle and give her a gimmick and I'll like her. I don't know why you're so upset. I'm glad she's on NXT, she needs to be. John Cena debuting to silence is the most abstract comparison to make. I don't see any connection between the two except for them both working in WWE. I'm confusing her with handicapped girl, that's not good.

Music festivals with bubbles? this is not a music festival is it? I don't know any ballroom dancers (or living dead :lol whatever that means). Don't know how shooting out your arms is dancing. Summer Rae dances. she's a dancer. Emma looks like she's having a seizure. She's not a dancer.

Being silly and having a good time is fine. Santino Marella does it, Ricardo does it, and more. These people are the joke however. Emma's gimmick isn't silly, nor do I think she enjoys pretending to be handicapped. :lol I laughed at how ridiculous she looked though. So yeah, she's funny. Might as well wear a clown costume next time though.

William Regal? No. I don't care what Regal thinks. Why should I? Cesaro is a reliable hard worker. Neville can wrestle his ass off, as can Zayn. Wyatt only has a good gimmick and has been shit in the ring for a while. Paige is fine, I don't see the big deal.

Bro, I don't think you're trolling just because you like Emma. A lot of the gimmicks in NXT are dumb, that's the point. They're trying out different things to see what works. Some work, some don't.


----------



## x78

papercuts_hurt said:


> The SummerSlam Axxess bit was actually cool too, I really wish I coulda been there. The most interesting thing I noticed was Mojo Rawley was in it quite a bit, but I'm almost 100% sure he's never been televised NXT before. I wonder if this means we'll finally see him soon? Perhaps even at this set of tapings? I didn't read spoilers for once so I'm actually not sure, anyone who did read, does he show up at all?


Mojo wrestled the dark match again. We do get one new debut in a couple of weeks, but it isn't Rawley.


----------



## Lazyking

Differing opinion = trolling 

lol


----------



## Screwball

papercuts_hurt said:


> Thoughts on this week:
> 
> Glad we're getting an Ascension/Neviille & Graves feud, they are by far the best candidates to challenge for the titles and we should get some good matches out of it.
> 
> Breeze vs. Parker was quite entertaining. Parker is real goofy but I don't think the hippie gimmick is that bad, it's at least SOMETHING, I mean you guys remember him before right? Nothing to see there. So now he's got a hook at least. Breeze played his gimmick to perfection. The phone shot leading to the pin was kinda dumb though, he should have at least gotten a tights-pulling rollup pin in there cause it made CJ look kinda lame. Yeah it could hurt to get whacked with a phone but the shot he got in didn't look like it should have led to a pin other than the standard wrestling trope that international objects cause 1000x normal damage by virtue of being illegal. Anyway, I'd like so see a longer match between these two and I hope the program continues.
> 
> Emma vs. Summer Rae was good too I thought. NXT women's matches are miles better than WWE ones, they are actually not just watchable but entertaining. Promos before were good, the promo after with Summer/Sasha was good for Summer, bad for Sasha, I guess she's just a super shit actress cause the facial expressions and few lines she had were not good at all. Plus she looked like a bitch for just getting yelled at like that and doing nothing.
> 
> Enzo/Cass seem to be faces now...The crowd has spoken after all. The dude is too hilarious not to cheer. And this being NXT, a face turn probably won't mean they'll start acting lame and different, which is good. The "zero dimes" line was great, and I loved the line on commentary where Enzo said his haircut is like a party on his head and you're not invited. The match was solid, liked seeing Enzo in a match longer than a minute, hard to gauge his in ring ability, but Dawson is certainly solid. I liked him busting out the old Shawn Michaels teardrop suplex for a finisher! And now Rusev is part of Lefort's "legionnaire," sure why the hell not. Tag match time soon enough and that should be fun.
> 
> Big takeaway from all this so far to me is that after months of not getting much in the way of undercard feuds, we now are getting some good feuds instead of just squashes to introduce people and shit. I like it.
> 
> Zayn once again impresses on the mic. He just comes off as articulate and likable. And I don't give a shit what anyone says Bo is fuckin gold right now. The delusional fake face character is a brilliant idea and he's executing it brilliantly. He has turned it around so incredibly and he's entertaining as hell right now. I'm glad he's incorporated the "bo"/"boo" Mr. Burns thing, that definitely needed to happen. Really looking forward to the Zayn/Bo program and with Bo being the heat magnet he is right now, it's gonna put over Zayn so big if he wins the title. Colter/Swagger stuff was cool too, if Bo really is injured then I guess this'll fill some time before we get a true feud with Zayn/Bo plus it is a continuation of the Cesaro feud. Liked Swagger doing the deadlift gutwrench power bomb, guess he got that idea from Cesaro with the deadlift gutwrench suplex, very impressive regardless.
> 
> The SummerSlam Axxess bit was actually cool too, I really wish I coulda been there. The most interesting thing I noticed was Mojo Rawley was in it quite a bit, but I'm almost 100% sure he's never been televised NXT before. I wonder if this means we'll finally see him soon? Perhaps even at this set of tapings? I didn't read spoilers for once so I'm actually not sure, anyone who did read, does he show up at all?
> 
> New theme for Neville I guess too? This match was better than I expected other than the abrupt finish, O'Brian looked good in there, Neville is great of course. I kinda liked this better than Neville/Ambrose. That spot where Neville went for a springboard crossbody and O'Brian reversed to a one man flapjack was great, it's too bad Tony Dawson missed out on what happened (not to shit on Dawson he's gotten way better). And why did Neville finish with the 450 and not his usual finisher? Dawson seemed thrown off by that. Strange.
> 
> Overall, liked it, but I still miss Kassius Ohno....


Spot-on analysis, Bo's deluded face gimmick is simply brilliant and a great foil to Zayn's modesty. I gotta hand it to the writers for actually listening and understanding the reason why Dallas wasn't getting over instead of continuing to shove him down our throats.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Lazyking said:


> Differing opinion = trolling
> 
> lol


No, using stupid arguments and making baseless insults like "handicapped" = trolling



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> :lol
> 
> still can't post a single decent match of hers? You're funny. You think I'm trolling because I find someone untalented and with a stupid gimmick. teach her to wrestle and give her a gimmick and I'll like her. I don't know why you're so upset.  I'm glad she's on NXT, she needs to be. John Cena debuting to silence is the most abstract comparison to make. I don't see any connection between the two except for them both working in WWE. I'm confusing her with handicapped girl, that's not good.
> 
> Music festivals with bubbles? this is not a music festival is it? I don't know any ballroom dancers (or living dead :lol whatever that means). Don't know how shooting out your arms is dancing. Summer Rae dances. she's a dancer. Emma looks like she's having a seizure. She's not a dancer.
> 
> Being silly and having a good time is fine. Santino Marella does it, Ricardo does it, and more. These people are the joke however. Emma's gimmick isn't silly, nor do I think she enjoys pretending to be handicapped. :lol I laughed at how ridiculous she looked though. So yeah, she's funny. Might as well wear a clown costume next time though.
> 
> William Regal? No. I don't care what Regal thinks. Why should I? Cesaro is a reliable hard worker. Neville can wrestle his ass off, as can Zayn. Wyatt only has a good gimmick and has been shit in the ring for a while. Paige is fine, I don't see the big deal.
> 
> Bro, I don't think you're trolling just because you like Emma. A lot of the gimmicks in NXT are dumb, that's the point. They're trying out different things to see what works. Some work, some don't.


Divas rarely ever have good matches. They get 5 to 8 minutes at best so how can they? Still I mentioned Paige/Emma for the title (which you chose to ignore) and her televised matches are always decent to good. She's as good as a woman wrestler in WWE can be. and she has better matches than some of the guys so I don't see what the problem is.

Your second and third paragraphs are just too ridiculous. how long have you been watching WWE? 

She's a silly dancer, she's not supposed to be any good, she's just absent-minded so she thinks she's a cool dancer. is that so hard to comprehend? the gimmick doesn't matter, what matters is what someone is able to do with it. if you gave that gimmick to scott dawson I'm pretty sure it would suck but Emma makes it work because she's great at it. she's funny, cute and silly. yo may not like her gimmick but to say she has no talent is ridiculous. if she didn't have any talent she wouldn't be as over as she is. and you should respect Regal's opinion because he's one of the best talent evaluators there is and one of the most respected people in wrestling. everyone talks about how he's one of those people that actually can teach you and make you better on a high level.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

bro, a retarded person having seizures and blowing bubbles is not a good gimmick. I can troll you if you'd like. So far I've destroyed everything you've defended her with, with ease. It's obvious you're a blind mark, you even have her in your sig in a picture of her having a seizure.

Being over on NXT doesn't mean you're super talented. How many wrestlers are over right now, or were over, and aren't talented? Ryback isn't such a great wrestler, he didn't even have mic time, but he got over. I realize some gimmicks sink or swim, even if they are stupid. But this gimmick is a sinker. If anything, this gimmick is holding back what talent she might have.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed the show here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/wwe-nxt-8282013-results-and-review.html

I did an audio review of the show here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egOV_7JolgA&feature=youtu.be

Overall thoughts: Pretty good show overall. There was only one real good match but the characters, angles and interviews were all really good here. I smiled, I laughed and I had a great time watching this show. This is clearly the best wrestling show on TV and there is something for everyone here. Check this one out.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Harbinger

The Ascension is fucking horrible. That was the lamest and most unconvincing beat down I've ever seen. ARRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH? You sound like you have parkinsons, Connor.

Edit: Whelp, and they follow it up with the two worst talents in NXT. Not a promising start.

And now they cut away half way through Emma's entrance. They're trying to frustrate me now!

Enzo and Sami have saved this show. Both segments were great. Colter and Swagger both did well. I assume they're going to give Zayn a big win over Swagger before challenging Bo. If he really is injured, it works out because Zayn has a full set of tapings to build momentum before entering a real program with Bo. As for Bo in the segment, he sure was there wasn't he?

Neville's tremendous. I'm really glad they let him use the 450. I hope they don't restrict him from doing the 450/twisting 450 and the shooting star variations when he gets called up just because Gabriel and Bourne (I assume he's eventually going to come back) use them. Frankly, he's just better at performing all of them. And I see no reason they both can't have the same finisher. 

I also like that they let him use real moves as well. Most smaller guys get typecast and their matches are produced to only portray them as under dogs that mainly rely on the high flying stuff. While I certainly saw a lot of that in the main event, it was good to see Neville do things like suplex a big guy like O'Brian. Neville's also a good grappler and I like that they're not downplaying his strength and ability to do those types of moves just because he's smaller and has the aerial moves as his bread and butter.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> bro, a retarded person having seizures and blowing bubbles is not a good gimmick. I can troll you if you'd like. So far I've destroyed everything you've defended her with, with ease. It's obvious you're a blind mark, you even have her in your sig in a picture of her having a seizure.
> 
> Being over on NXT doesn't mean you're super talented. How many wrestlers are over right now, or were over, and aren't talented? Ryback isn't such a great wrestler, he didn't even have mic time, but he got over. I realize some gimmicks sink or swim, even if they are stupid. But this gimmick is a sinker. If anything, this gimmick is holding back what talent she might have.


You destroyed everything I've defended her with? :lmao You must be delusional. You didn't even argue almost everything that i've pointed out. You simply ignore what I point out when you don't have an answer and then come at me with super strong arguments like "bro, a retarded person having seizures and blowing bubbles is not a good gimmick". how thorough is your analysys 

just admit you're a blind hater who has no arguments against her.


----------



## x78

3VK said:


> The Ascension is fucking horrible. That was the lamest and most unconvincing beat down I've ever seen. ARRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH? You sound like you have parkinsons, Connor


I don't know what the deal is with Ascension at the moment, but they're nothing like the old team. The old Ascension used to act like a pair of wild animals and were really awe-inspiring, they looked like they were legit trying to kill their opponents. For some reason since Cameron was released O'Brien seems to have lost all that intensity and now just comes across as a big goofy guy who is trying to be scary. Victor hasn't really adapted to the Ascension style yet and the whole thing just isn't coming across too well ATM. They need to go back and watch some videos of their old matches like the one against Dalton & Parker and try and get back to where they were then, because they were a really great team at that point.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> You destroyed everything I've defended her with? :lmao You must be delusional. You didn't even argue almost everything that i've pointed out. You simply ignore what I point out when you don't have an answer and then come at me with super strong arguments like "bro, a retarded person having seizures and blowing bubbles is not a good gimmick". how thorough is your analysys
> 
> just admit you're a blind hater who has no arguments against her.


edit - fuck it. You know what? You like Emma, I don't like Emma. Whatever. Let's not shit all over the thread and just accept it. we probably agree on a lot of other stuff and we're just wasting our time arguing. Hatch berried. or should I say bubble popped.


@ ascnecion sucking. I think they just lost steam. I thought the Conor Obrian match this week was good. but, maybe they're ready to move on to bigger things.


----------



## ShaunRicker

sami, enzo, emma.

the best in NXT right now.


----------



## CM BORK

Zayn is being wasted in NXT. No one is on his level there. What developing does he have to do? He's probably better than the trainers they have.

Have him feuding with ADR for the WHC not RVD.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Can't wait for the debuts of Alexander Rusev/The Ascension/Enzo,Colin/Sami Zayn. I feel as though they are the ones who ate going to obtain the most success out of the current roster we see on TV.


----------



## truk83

CM BORK said:


> Zayn is being wasted in NXT. No one is on his level there. What developing does he have to do? He's probably better than the trainers they have.
> 
> Have him feuding with ADR for the WHC not RVD.


The same can be said for Neville, or even Ohno for that matter. All three men deserve the main roster spot.


----------



## RiverFenix

^Neville needs a lot of work on the mic, and in character/presence overall. He has to be more than the high spots.


----------



## Wcthesecret

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Neville needs a lot of work on the mic, and in character/presence overall. He has to be more than the high spots.


Yeah, otherwise, he's just an Evan Bourne. Except you actually like him. And he's not a weenie like aj styles and Tyson kidd.


----------



## 777

The Score have been pissing me off not airing NXT in lieu of 'real sports'. Have missed several NXTs as a result. Fuck baseball, I want wrestling.


----------



## dxbender

CM BORK said:


> Zayn is being wasted in NXT. No one is on his level there. What developing does he have to do? He's probably better than the trainers they have.
> 
> Have him feuding with ADR for the WHC not RVD.


I should hope he's better than the trainers they have on NXT....That'd be like hoping a baseball player is a better hitter than the teams hitting coach...

And being wasted in NXT? Just last week he had NXT match of all time(and probably candidate for WWE match of year)...how is that being wasted? If he was on WWE roster, he wouldn't even get that much TV time.


NXT this week was fairly good. A number of good matches and people having characters/storylines too!

One thing I don't like though....Enzo/Sylvester superstars. Both those guys are great,but the superstars paired with them I still can't even care about. Both just seem real boring. Both those guys could do better, and I hope WWE does pair those guys up with better superstars over Cassidy and Dawson.

Speaking of Enzo,anyone else get the New Age Outlaws feeling when Enzo and the crowd were like "S-A-W-F-T....SAAAAAAAAWFT!" lol. Seriously, the NXT crowd in the past 2 or so months has been great. I know it's only a few hundred people(probably the same ones every time) but still...that crowd has been GREAT.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Parker/Taylor is probably one of the worst feuds I have ever seen. For real.

Good promo with Booooo and Zayn.

Nothing else to talk about. Not a good show.


----------



## thevaliumkid

It can't just be me that enjoys nxt more than raw/smackdown/main event/superstars??


----------



## Asenath

thevaliumkid said:


> It can't just be me that enjoys nxt more than raw/smackdown/main event/superstars??


It is not just you. 

I actually lured one of my dear friends who has been out of the fandom for years back in with NXT.


----------



## TankOfRate

For all intents and purposes, NXT is the perfect wrestling show. Character development all across the card, quality matches, consistent and developed feuds and angles etc. Almost makes you wonder how WWE are getting it so wrong with the main roster (the 'quality matches' part aside) when developmental is putting on a helluva show. 

For that matter, I think the main reason I'm loving NXT is because of the characters. It's genuinely refreshing to watch a wrestling show where the wrestlers have motivations and direction beyond heel/face. Even Renee Young has a better developed character than most of the talents on the main roster and I am not exaggerating at all. There's still some hit and miss (as in, hit = Enzo Amore, Emma, Xavier Woods; miss = the mess going on with CJ Parker), but on the whole whoever is booking this show deserves a raise.


----------



## thevaliumkid

Im watching smackdown now, and its just so pissing dull. 

I'm entertained by nxt, when an episode finishes I'm genuinely like "dammit now I have to wait a week"...


----------



## obby

gonna start watching NXT now

it used to not watch it because it was on at the same time as TNA, but that isn't a problem anymore 8*D



777 said:


> The Score have been pissing me off not airing NXT in lieu of 'real sports'. Have missed several NXTs as a result. Fuck baseball, I want wrestling.


damn. And it's not on anywhere else in canada?


----------



## The Gorgeous One

Started watching regularly last week, there is definitely a lot of good on the show. Some assorted thoughts:

-Not really into either CJ Parker or Tyler Breeze's gimmicks, but at least they have one, which gives them some direction.

-Summer Rae is fine, seems to be a decent heel too, perfect match for Fandango.

-The Enzo character is pretty good, I like how he talked to the ring, don't know if this is regular or not?

-When WWE took the mask of El Generico I was sure he would fail, but he is pleasantly surprising me, very good match last week and solid segment this week. The feud against the real americans would be great for the main show.

-Bo Dallas is gold, the "booo/BO" thing was hilarious. I feel like at some point the crowd might actually turn him back face, though judging from some comments here, it may be a little farfetched.

-Neville seems very vanilla to me, I would enhance his positives by making him the "spot monkey" like Jeff Hardy.

-When I saw The ascension a year ago I thought they would be great, but they seem to have lost momentum, the entrance and the whole gimmick doesn't seem as "epic" anymore.

I'm a big fan of the one hour concept, it is a nice break mid week in wrestling since I no longer endure tna. NXT and Raw seem pretty good atm, WWE is heading in the right direction, hopefully Smackdown will follow suit.


----------



## dxbender

EmbassyForever said:


> Parker/Taylor is probably one of the worst feuds I have ever seen. For real.


lol, Am I really the only one who finds the Parker-Breeze feud to be funny? It's just supposed to be a comedy feud, and it's doing its job. Not meant to be taken fully seriously.

I'd much rather see stuff like that as the comedy things in WWE over Brodus/Tensai/Khali and stuff


----------



## Asenath

I'm enjoying Parker v. Breeze. I would rather see that than Random Meathead #491 and Random Flip-flopper #508 tussle over some slight real or imagined.


----------



## EmbassyForever

dxbender said:


> lol, Am I really the only one who finds the Parker-Breeze feud to be funny? It's just supposed to be a comedy feud, and it's doing its job. Not meant to be taken fully seriously.
> 
> I'd much rather see stuff like that as the comedy things in WWE over Brodus/Tensai/Khali and stuff


No. It's terrible. It's wrestlecrap at it's worst. Comedy feud should be funny, imo it's more like embarrassing. The match ends after he hits him with an iPhone..










Oh and I can't stand CJ Parker. So goddamn annoying. I'm done with this feud.


----------



## Srdjan99

Alexander Rusev has so much potential


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I tuned in this week after last weeks awesome match, and this show pretty much sucked. Wasn't really about the wrestling, there were stupid things like CJ Parker's gimmick & the finish to that match, aswell as Emma's gimmick is corny & childish.

It was basically just storyline advancement this week to start some feuds. Hopefully next week is better. (though I did like Zayn on the mic, he's my favorite guy on that show for sure)


----------



## DOPA

*NXT 8/28 Review*

_Ripping off Daiko because he's the GOAT_

* RENEE! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Oh hai Graves and Victor

* Wow, that has to be one of the most staged attack angles I've ever seen. Looked absolutely ridiculous. Not sure whose fault it is but man that came off super cheesy and bad.

* Rusev in the intro already? Nice!

* UGGGGGGH CJ Parker.

* Look at this motherfucker, what in the fuck is he doing?

* I honestly want to slap the hell out of this guy, this is one of the most forced gimmicks I've ever seen. Nothing is coming across natural at all.

* TYLER BREEZE :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Good god I LOVE this guys theme.

* Good god this match was awful. Was a nothing match really but with Parker flailing around like a moron and Breeze working his character into the match not much action was packed in here at all. And the finish was bad. Using Breeze's phone to the head? Looked absolutely terrible. This feud is so bad so far. At least Breeze went over here.

* RENEE :mark: :mark: :mark:

* EMMA! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Well that was a downright silly interview :lol. Couldn't help but laugh at some of it though. Emma has such an infectious character but this wasn't great tbh.

* EMMA'S ENTRANCE! :mark: :mark: :mark: BUBBLES! EMMALUTION! :mark:.

* o hai Summer.

* This match started out awfully with the typical diva shit pulling on the hair but it got better as it went on. Summer showed some good psychology working on the arm which surprised me out of her. Also saw a really unique full nelson by Summer using her long legs. Was very impressed with her coming up with that. Emma got her usual shit in and I liked the finish despite YET AGAIN coming out of nowhere. Match was half decent.

* Really liked the attack angle by Summer who really drew in the heel heat with her actions here. Her bitchy character was in full force here with that attack and especially the liquid into the eyes which looked really nasty. It could be forgiven as coming off childish but man this worked really well. Emma sold it extremely well and it looked like it stung like a bitch. Summer's attitude after and her body language and character movement was great. She may even make a believer out of me yet.

* ENZO AMORE! :mark: :mark: :mark: (Lefort, Cass and Dawson were there too).

* Funny backstage segment which showed off some of the best attributes of each wrestler. Cass was just there and Dawson was alright but the stars here were Lefort and especially Enzo.

* O hai again Summer

* Damn she laid into that backstage guy.

* Sasha Banks?! Haven't seen her in a while.

* Summer promo incoming? Okay impress me.

* Wow. I have to say as one of Summer's biggest detractors for the past few months, that was a damn good promo. First time Summer's really impressed me. The line about Summerslam being named after her and her doing anything to get to where she wants to be especially stood out. Excellent delivery, great emphasis on her bitchy character. Really showing that she can play a stuck up bitch heel well. Colour me surprised, we may have a potential great diva heel on our hands after all if she can live up to that regularly.

* It's frenchie himself!

* Trevor Murdoch! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Seriously, am I really the only person who thinks Dawson looks like Trevor Murdoch with his facial hair and attire? I seriously cannot be the ONLY person to see this.

* ENZO AMORE! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* badabing badaboom! REALEST GUYS IN THE ROOM!

* S A W F T! SAWFT! :mark:

* I have definitely found my new favourite on NXT. This guy is charisma personified. So awesome.

* Holy crap, those Enzo chants are LOUD.

* Match was meh. Again very short. Not really enough time to develop anything meaningful as far as match is concerned. Rusev's interference was very interesting to say the least. Rusev with Lefort as his manager and promo guy? Sign me up. Could be a great pairing.

* Wow, a promo package for the 2/3 falls match last week. Officials must have loved the match and been seriously impressed with it to spend time making this for NXT.

* RENEE YOUNG! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Okay seriously, Renee. Just marry me now, you look so stunning in that red dress I don't even <3.

* SAMI! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Oh Sami, you old charmer you.

* NOOOOOOOO BO 

* Look at this guy :lmao. Looks so ridiculous in his suit.

* That cheesy grin :lmao.

* Okay this promo segment was very good. Zayn was fantastic on the mic yet again, excellent babyface promo. Zayn is such a natural babyface promo cutter. Much like as Generico, Sami proving that he is such a likeable character. Bo was painful yet extremely hilarious to watch :lol. His promo delivery is beyond terrible but the way he is trolling the crowd and playing the delousional heel who thinks the people like him is being executed so well here. Taking all the bad character traits and his negatives and then flipping them into his heel persona is very clever and great way to hide his flaws. Question is, how long can this last before people get tired of him altogether and just stop caring? Bo has got to make some serious improvements in the coming months. But for now, got to give him props. At least he is making it work for now.

* Zeb :mark: :mark:

* Typically good promo from Zeb before Swagger attacks Sami from behind. Sami vs Swagger next week? YES PLEASE. Should be really good.

* Nice summerslam axxess package, was interesting to watch for sure.

* NEVILLE!

* ASCENSION! :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Ascension still have the best theme in NXT, so badass.

* Again, this was extremely short. A 4 minute main event essentially. All these matches really suffer from just not having enough time to develop. For the time it got it was alright but it was just there essentially.

* Beat down from Ascension was a lot better this time due to the fact it wasn't set up in such a staged manner. Graves coming in was a nice touch. Good booking to make the Ascension look strong, definitely the best team to chase the tag titles at the moment.

* Show wasn't that great this week, horrible Parker and Breeze feud mainly due to Parker, very short matches overall too. Only things that really stood out were the performances of Enzo Amore, Sami Zayn and Summer Rae. Rest was very forgettable.


----------



## Daiko

Crusade said:


> *NXT 8/28 Review*
> 
> _Ripping off Daiko because he's the GOAT_


----------



## DOPA

Daiko said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao.

But yeah, Enzo Amore is officially the GOAT.


----------



## Lazyking

For the Enzo Fans, found this on his twitter, someone made it.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Lazyking said:


> For the Enzo Fans, found this on his twitter, someone made it.


I was wondering why the hell you posted this. Then SAWFT. :lmao


----------



## Harbinger

HOW YOU DU'IN?


----------



## DOPA

BADABOOM, REALEAST GUYS IN THE ROOM! HOW U DOIN?


----------



## DOPA

Lazyking said:


> For the Enzo Fans, found this on his twitter, someone made it.


I hate Disturbed but :lmao that was too funny.

SAWFT.


----------



## Genking48

Fucking Conor O'Brian and his shitty laugh during that backstage attack.


----------



## Revil Fox

CM BORK said:


> Zayn is being wasted in NXT. No one is on his level there. What developing does he have to do? He's probably better than the trainers they have.
> 
> Have him feuding with ADR for the WHC not RVD.


He's getting used to the 'WWE Style'. You may notice that he's done almost all of his work with main roster guys. I'd be shocked if he wasn't called up soon.


----------



## Lazyking

NikkiSixx said:


> I was wondering why the hell you posted this. Then SAWFT. :lmao





Crusade said:


> I hate Disturbed but :lmao that was too funny.
> 
> SAWFT.


I searched for Enzo's twitter and that vid was the first thing I saw on his timeline.. He loves it. 

If I said what it was, it would have ruined the surprise.


----------



## Lazyking

Revil Fox said:


> He's getting used to the 'WWE Style'. You may notice that he's done almost all of his work with main roster guys. I'd be shocked if he wasn't called up soon.


Agreed.. gotta find the right way to debut him.. I don't want him up just to be up.. They don't utilize NXT as a launching pad, so WWE will have to put something together for Zayn. If you look at the storyline, I'm thinking the Ryback bully thing is only place he'd fit right now.


----------



## thevaliumkid

If i write to Dusty Rhodes, reckon he'll send me one of Baileys used thongs?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ wut?



Revil Fox said:


> He's getting used to the 'WWE Style'. You may notice that he's done almost all of his work with main roster guys. I'd be shocked if he wasn't called up soon.


Who would take his spot as the top face on the show? Do they even need one?


----------



## Lazyking

Enzo could be the top face on NXT. He's over like rover.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Lazyking said:


> Enzo could be the top face on NXT. He's over like rover.


That is very true. Shame on me for forgetting...think I've gotten SAAWWWFFTT.


----------



## thevaliumkid

Used thong, you know, so I could sit there all day with it on my face, rubbing myself.

Back on topic. Regal is my fav commentator for years, watching an old episode (July, Neville and graves win the tag belts back.) Regal threatens to slap the other commentator, then tells him to stop "lip wobbling". 

So English. Regal is GOAT.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko

thevaliumkid said:


> If i write to Dusty Rhodes, reckon he'll send me one of Baileys used thongs?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

thevaliumkid said:


> Used thong, you know, so I could sit there all day with it on my face, rubbing myself.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












:lol I just wanted to post this gif.


----------



## thevaliumkid

Whats that fella? App don't show it  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DOPA

Daiko said:


>


:lmao you crack me up Daiko



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lol I just wanted to post this gif.


EPIC :mark:

#SAWFT


----------



## Oxidamus

Okay so I just watched the whole(?) 22/8 episode of NXT cause I finally gave in to wanting to watch Sami v Cesaro. Yes I know I'm now like a week late. Did I fuck up or do the episodes only go for an hour? WHY ARE THE CHAMPIONS NOT CONSTANTLY ON THE SHOW?


*Anyway, here are my thoughts:
*
Bayley is _kawaii_
AJ is good
Breeze is shit
Parker is shit
Ascension is excessive
Good teamwork though
O'Brien got big
Who's the other guy?
Ziggler's shirt hurts
Big Bulgarian is bastard
Sami good
Cesaro better


----------



## Wcthesecret

Oxitron said:


> Okay so I just watched the whole(?) 22/8 episode of NXT cause I finally gave in to wanting to watch Sami v Cesaro. Yes I know I'm now like a week late. Did I fuck up or do the episodes only go for an hour? WHY ARE THE CHAMPIONS NOT CONSTANTLY ON THE SHOW?
> 
> 
> *Anyway, here are my thoughts:
> *
> Bayley is _kawaii_
> AJ is good
> Breeze is shit
> Parker is shit
> Ascension is excessive
> Good teamwork though
> O'Brien got big
> Who's the other guy?
> Ziggler's shirt hurts
> Big Bulgarian is bastard
> Sami good
> Cesaro better


Don't ever say the k word again.


----------



## Oxidamus

Wcthesecret said:


> Don't ever say the k word again.


Alright, sorry.

Yes I know am pretty sure I'm now like a week late. Did I fuck up or do the episodes only go for an hour?


----------



## Wcthesecret

Oxitron said:


> Alright, sorry.
> 
> Yes I know am pretty sure I'm now like a week late. Did I fuck up or do the episodes only go for an hour?


The other k word.


----------



## Daiko

Krispy Kreme? 
Kit?
Koala?
KAWAII!
Krunk?
Kick?
Kawaii?
Kill?
Kawaii?


----------



## Wcthesecret

Daiko said:


> Krispy Kreme?
> Kit?
> Koala?
> KAWAII!
> Krunk?
> Kick?
> Kawaii?
> Kill?
> Kawaii?


Words 4 7 and 9.


----------



## Lazyking

Oxitron said:


> WHY ARE THE CHAMPIONS NOT CONSTANTLY ON THE SHOW?


Maybe because they tape four weeks worth of shows, don't need to have a guy out there four times in a row in front of the live crowd.


----------



## Oxidamus

Lazyking said:


> Maybe because they tape four weeks worth of shows, don't need to have a guy out there four times in a row in front of the live crowd.


The 'maybe' at the start of that sentence is a bit rude. I haven't watched NXT since the change so I have no idea.


----------



## Lazyking

Oxitron said:


> The 'maybe' at the start of that sentence is a bit rude. I haven't watched NXT since the change so I have no idea.


I wasn't trying to be rude man.. just that would be my thinking.. its probably why they bring the WWE guys to help spread things out.


----------



## padraic

yeah they do the tapings at the beginning of the month. works better, we're never going to be fed up of a certain wrestler getting too much time.


----------



## x78

Oxitron said:


> The 'maybe' at the start of that sentence is a bit rude. I haven't watched NXT since the change so I have no idea.


Clearly not judging from your signature.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> Clearly not judging from your signature.


What does that mean


----------



## x78

Oxitron said:


> What does that mean


You clearly haven't watched if you think Wyatt is bad.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> You clearly haven't watched if you think Wyatt is bad.


I stick by my guns. Not really the subject though so let's not stray.

:lol Tony Dawson's commentary in the Neville v O'Brian match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas promo this past week was...beyond words. Too good. Bo Dallas is the MAN b/c he's so troll-centric. Uncontrollable laughter the moment he got in the ring. Zayn's officially in the hunt. LORDY, TIS A BEAUTIFUL TIME.


----------



## Duke Silver

Zayn continues to surprise me. He's been good on the mic since coming to NXT but that was easily the most comfortable he's been, and in-front of a live crowd no-less. I didn't think Generico could be this much of a total package; but WOW.

Very excited to see where this Zayn/Bo stuff goes. Bo is really clicking as this delusional babyface heel. Love it. "They're saying BO not boo" :lmao

Really starting to become a fan of Enzo as well. The guy's delivery is hilarious. I could really see him making something of this gimmick. The potential is there for a solid midcard run.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Oxitron said:


> I stick by my guns. Not really the subject though so let's not stray.


yeah say stupid shit then back off and change the subject when people call you on it


----------



## Dalnath the Second

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> yeah say stupid shit then back off and change the subject when people call you on it


It's called an opinion, dude. Wrestlers can't be liked by everyone.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Dalnath the Second said:


> It's called an opinion, dude. Wrestlers can't be liked by everyone.


You stupid bastard no offense you can't say bray wyatt sucks.


----------



## Oxidamus

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> yeah say stupid shit then back off and change the subject when people call you on it


It's in my signature; it's not like I said it out of the blue in this thread. It's an opinion. You want to debate it then debate it in the Wyatt thread or via PM. I'd prefer not to litter the discussion over a completely irrelevant thread if that's okay.

Anyway I don't get the fascination with Graves. He's some skinny emo guy with a shitty emo attire, what's the deal? I watched some FCW stuff and he's not even a good wrestler. Props on the leg lock finisher he does though that's pretty nice.

I wouldn't be against him being on the main roster but if he's the new "Paul Heyman Guy" I'll be very disappointed as this guy doesn't deserve a main event push the second he walks on the main roster, if that.


----------



## x78

Oxitron said:


> It's in my signature; it's not like I said it out of the blue in this thread. It's an opinion. You want to debate it then debate it in the Wyatt thread or via PM. I'd prefer not to litter the discussion over a completely irrelevant thread if that's okay.
> 
> Anyway I don't get the fascination with Graves. He's some skinny emo guy with a shitty emo attire, what's the deal? I watched some FCW stuff and he's not even a good wrestler. Props on the leg lock finisher he does though that's pretty nice.
> 
> I wouldn't be against him being on the main roster but if he's the new "Paul Heyman Guy" I'll be very disappointed as this guy doesn't deserve a main event push the second he walks on the main roster, if that.


I mean the point is that if this was your first NXT, you're criticizing a guy who I'm assuming you haven't ever seen wrestle or cut a promo. That's why I commented on your signature saying Wyatt is bad. I don't understand why you would write off talented guys when you haven't even really watched them.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> I mean the point is that if this was your first NXT, you're criticizing a guy who I'm assuming you haven't ever seen wrestle or cut a promo. That's why I commented on your signature saying Wyatt is bad. I don't understand why you would write off talented guys when you haven't even really watched them.


Are we talking about Wyatt? He's been on the main roster for weeks and had a match at Summerslam...


----------



## padraic

fire matches are not a good indicator of how good someone is in the ring. plus he hasnt had a chance to peel back even a single layer to his character on the main roster


----------



## Bushmaster

I'm probably late but waiting at the airport for my flight back to Boston and just watched Sami and Cesaro in that 2 out of 3 falls match. What a fucking ending there, an amazing match that lasted less than 15 minutes. 

Only Zayn match I've ever seen and I already think he is pretty awesome, and also fucking push Cesaro. Guy is being wasted so much.


----------



## Obfuscation

First Zayn match seen and it's damn near the best match pumped out by WWE in 2013. 

How is he not the face of the company yet? Total package.


----------



## x78

Oxitron said:


> Are we talking about Wyatt? He's been on the main roster for weeks and had a match at Summerslam...


No, I meant Graves. I can understand you being underwhelmed by Wyatt if you don't know what he's capable of.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> No, I meant Graves. I can understand you being underwhelmed by Wyatt if you don't know what he's capable of.


Well, I guess you're right. He looks like a Punk clone, just younger, a mix of hipster, and a lot more queer.

And I watched a few youtube videos on his "top moves" and he doesn't stick out to me. He seems like a really average worker.

I'd be entirely against anyone from NXT (who hasn't already been on the main roster) getting a push directly past the mid card, no matter how good they are.



HayleySabin said:


> First Zayn match seen and it's damn near the best match pumped out by WWE in 2013.
> 
> How is he not the face of the company yet? Total package.


I dunno about that promo with Renee though, he seemed like a total creeper.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Oxitron said:


> Well, I guess you're right. He looks like a Punk clone, just younger, a mix of hipster, and a lot more queer.
> 
> And I watched a few youtube videos on his "top moves" and he doesn't stick out to me. He seems like a really average worker.
> 
> I'd be entirely against anyone from NXT (who hasn't already been on the main roster) getting a push directly past the mid card, no matter how good they are.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about that promo with Renee though, he seemed like a total creeper.


He's just having a bit of fun with her man.


----------



## Obfuscation

Renee was liking Generico's swag. And we're all jealous of him.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

Dalnath the Second said:


> It's called an opinion, dude. Wrestlers can't be liked by everyone.


everything is an opinion. i can question his opinion if I think it is misinformed and unfair. just like i don't need to respect someone saying black people are inferior to whites.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao


----------



## Daiko

This thread gets weird quick...


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko I blame you with the racism. b/c of Feebas.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Oxitron said:


> I dunno about that promo with Renee though, he seemed like a total creeper.


Well he can creep on me any time. :yum:


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> Daiko I blame you with the racism. b/c of Feebas.


Feebas? Don't know what you're talking about..


----------



## Obfuscation

You cheeky bastard.


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> You cheeky bastard.


That was mean Sabs. I'm going to cry now.


----------



## DOPA

Not big into Graves either. He has done literally nothing to impress me. He is just there.


----------



## Wcthesecret

...how is this thread getting weird? *asks while watching awesome reach.*


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

please stop with the off topic, this is one of the best threads here, lets not derail it


----------



## William Murderface

CJ Parker is gonna be huge, said no one ever.

The reaction was so dead :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko said:


> That was mean Sabs. I'm going to cry now.


----------



## William Murderface

I'm surprised you shared this :side:

In this case, milk was a good choice


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


>












Oh lawd..


----------



## Wcthesecret

HayleySabin said:


>


Ooohhh yeah baby girl, pour that milk all over your petite innocent body revealing your soft supple breasts. :homer


----------



## Daiko

Not even 10 posts ago that guy asked how this thread gets weird..


----------



## Wcthesecret

Daiko said:


> Not even 10 posts ago that guy asked how this thread gets weird..


Yeah...life's weird that way...I'm a penguin. enguin


----------



## Obfuscation

Glad posting the pic got the justified reaction.


----------



## Oxidamus

Crusade said:


> Not big into Graves either. He has done literally nothing to impress me. He is just there.


IMO the only guy that makes him look good is CJ Parker. And CJ Parker makes Tony Dawson's commentary on Neville v O'Brian look passable :lol

Is he only there because apparently Vader is his dad? :$

Also, DAT PIC IS SPLENDID DOE


----------



## Harbinger

Lol I didn't know he was vader's son. He looks too tan for that noise.

Graves' strongest asset is his gimmick. I don't see the CM punk comparisons other than the rebellion and the tattoos. His gimmick reminds me of a cross between a 50's greaser. He's a passable, slightly above average talent. Main roster worthy? I think so. I think he'd be great fit for Heyman. He reminds me most of Randy Orton. That isn't a good thing.


----------



## Daiko

Wut? Jake Carter is Vader's son, not Corey Graves.


----------



## Harbinger

Daiko said:


> Wut? Jake Carter is Vader's son, not Corey Graves.


I know, CJ Parker. I just wanted to comment on Graves too.


----------



## Oxidamus

3VK said:


> Lol I didn't know he was vader's son. He looks too tan for that noise.
> 
> Graves' strongest asset is his gimmick. I don't see the CM punk comparisons other than the rebellion and the tattoos. His gimmick reminds me of a cross between a 50's greaser. He's a passable, slightly above average talent. Main roster worthy? I think so. I think he'd be great fit for Heyman. He reminds me most of Randy Orton. That isn't a good thing.


Yea I was basing that off his looks. Tattooed (specifically the finger tattoos), somewhat slim but kinda tall guy.

He's definitely a tad overrated what with people in the General WWE section marking out about him possibly being the new Heyman guy, which I think is undeserved. Like I said, anyone from NXT who hasn't already been on the main roster being the new Heyman guy, therefore being propelled instantly into a feud with the third biggest face on the roster (second now Cena's out) and the guy who has had the longest WWE title reign of the millenium is way excessive and unwarranted.


----------



## Daiko

3VK said:


> I know, CJ Parker. I just wanted to comment on Graves too.


I'm confused.. What does CJ Parker have to do with Vader's son?


----------



## Harbinger

Daiko said:


> I'm confused.. What does CJ Parker have to do with Vader's son?


Oh I googled CJ Parker when the other poster mentioned it and that guys Wikipedia came up. Hmm.


----------



## Oxidamus

Yea, I googled "NXT CJ Parker" and I get Jake Carter who is Vader's son.

SO I BLAME MY FUCK UP ON GOOGLE.

Also, THE OTHER POSTER? FUCK YOU 3VK


----------



## Mr.Bitches

Daiko said:


> I'm confused.. What does CJ Parker have to do with Vader's son?


I know where did that even come from


----------



## Harbinger

Oxitron said:


> Yea I was basing that off his looks. Tattooed (specifically the finger tattoos), somewhat slim but kinda tall guy.
> 
> He's definitely a tad overrated what with people in the General WWE section marking out about him possibly being the new Heyman guy, which I think is undeserved. Like I said, anyone from NXT who hasn't already been on the main roster being the new Heyman guy, therefore being propelled instantly into a feud with the third biggest face on the roster (second now Cena's out) and the guy who has had the longest WWE title reign of the millenium is way excessive and unwarranted.


Big debuts have always been a part of Wrestling. Shield, Lesnar, Santino, Carlito, Cena, Benjamin/Haas, Big Show, etc. All debuted into a major angle, paired with a top talent, or won instant gold. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Mostly the former, I think. I see nothing wrong if pushing someone right in if the timing and angle line up for a talent.


----------



## Harbinger

Mr.Bitches said:


> I know where did that even come from


Well I just answered that 5 minutes before so maybe learn to read? 

Sorry Oxi it's 1 am!


----------



## Mr.Bitches

3VK said:


> Well I just answered that 5 minutes before so maybe learn to read?
> 
> Sorry Oxi it's 1 am![/Q


----------



## Harbinger

Mr.Bitches said:


> Yeah whatever so you still think Parkers Vader's son


Lol you can take that bait elsewhere (Y)


----------



## Mr.Bitches

3VK said:


> Lol you can take that bait elsewhere (Y)


No really man I was just saying he's not his son that's Jake Carter I know because I been a fan of his kid even before he signed an there was never a mention of CJ or any other sibling being in the business with him


----------



## Daiko

Mr.Bitches said:


> No really man I was just saying he's not his son that's Jake Carter I know because I been a fan of his kid even before he signed an there was never a mention of CJ or any other sibling being in the business with him


Why are you using Clique's Signature?


----------



## Mr.Bitches

Daiko said:


> Why are you using Clique's Signature?


,


----------



## Oxidamus

3VK said:


> Big debuts have always been a part of Wrestling. Shield, Lesnar, Santino, Carlito, Cena, Benjamin/Haas, Big Show, etc. All debuted into a major angle, paired with a top talent, or won instant gold. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Mostly the former, I think. I see nothing wrong if pushing someone right in if the timing and angle line up for a talent.


Carlito debuted in the mid card, and only won the title 'cause Cena was filming a movie. Cena didn't debut big . Santino was an interesting one though.

Benjamin, Haas, Show and Lesnar debuted in an important role because of their ridiculous ability and niche.

I don't really want to see Punk v Hipster Punk. I mean, I'm sure he's a good guy and a good wrestler but honestly no one in NXT deserves to be booked like that imo.

Even if they did, the fact Big E is basically jobbing is abysmal as he should've really entered strongly, been strong the entire time and actually held a title by now.


----------



## Harbinger

Just on the Cena point, he was thrown right in with Jericho, after going up with Angle and getting a big endorsement from Taker. Sure it's not a main event angle, but he was given a lot of hoopla and was featured from the beginning, which is the point I was trying to make. Same with Carlito. Maybe just a midcard act but they came in and were immediately given a spotlight. You can compare those to guys like Cesaro or Ziggler (under the Ziggler name), who came in with no real program or immediate impact. I just think its better to come in with an impact and spotlight. If the timing is right and the guy is right, like with Lesnar and the The Shield, main event angles work. It's not done too much so it's okay with me. I don't need to see punk vs graves, but Graves is a perfect candidate for Heyman. I wouldn't be mad if they did bring him in, but I think they'd wait until after the feud ends.


----------



## Mr.Bitches

Oxitron said:


> Carlito debuted in the mid card, and only won the title 'cause Cena was filming a movie. Cena didn't debut big . Santino was an interesting one though.
> 
> Benjamin, Haas, Show and Lesnar debuted in an important role because of their ridiculous ability and niche.
> 
> I don't really want to see Punk v Hipster Punk. I mean, I'm sure he's a good guy and a good wrestler but honestly no one in NXT deserves to be booked like that imo.
> 
> Even if they did, the fact Big E is basically jobbing is abysmal as he should've really entered strongly, been strong the entire time and actually held a title by now.


I kinda agree with what your saying what about Ceasro being the new Heyman guy I mean he's coming off the heels of a great match with Bryan so they could use that for it to make sense he's a badass that's bigger then Punk and blew Paul away when he saw that match:heyman6


----------



## Obfuscation

I enjoy Corey Graves. His character won me over after seeing him on the Indies and being iffy on him for the longest time.


----------



## RatedRviper

I want to fuckin' destroy Renee Young and Emma! :vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## Asenath

Oxitron said:


> Is he only there because apparently Vader is his dad? :$


Wrong one. This is Vader's kid. Inexplicably.








(I mean seriously. Check this sassy bitch out. Take all of his grandeur in.)


----------



## Wcthesecret

Asenath said:


> Wrong one. This is Vader's kid. Inexplicably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I mean seriously. Check this sassy bitch out. Take all of his grandeur in.)


Yeah, he would kill that druggie.


----------



## Obfuscation

Graves & Carter were tag partners back in the day. That's why there was a mix up. 8*D


----------



## Harbinger

I just don't get why I googled CJ Parker and that guys wiki came up haha.


----------



## Daiko

3VK said:


> I just don't get why I googled CJ Parker and that guys wiki came up haha.


Because they fought last year. Amusingly enough, the match was Corey Graves & Jake Carter vs CJ Parker and Mike Dalton (Now known as none other than Tyler Breeze)


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

CJ PARKER SUCKS. I wish I was talking about Pamela Anderson's character on baywatch but sadly that fucking idiot is all we got.


----------



## Oxidamus

Daiko said:


> Because they fought last year. Amusingly enough, the match was Corey Graves & Jake Carter vs CJ Parker and Mike Dalton (Now known as none other than Tyler Breeze)


I just assumed that it was him because the guy has apparently been on the roster for a while, and he "re-debuted" as the hippie, so I thought he was previously known as Jake Carter and was now CJ Parker.

Oh well.



3VK said:


> Just on the Cena point, he was thrown right in with Jericho, after going up with Angle and getting a big endorsement from Taker. Sure it's not a main event angle, but he was given a lot of hoopla and was featured from the beginning, which is the point I was trying to make. Same with Carlito. Maybe just a midcard act but they came in and were immediately given a spotlight. You can compare those to guys like Cesaro or Ziggler (under the Ziggler name), who came in with no real program or immediate impact. I just think its better to come in with an impact and spotlight. If the timing is right and the guy is right, like with Lesnar and the The Shield, main event angles work. It's not done too much so it's okay with me. I don't need to see punk vs graves, but Graves is a perfect candidate for Heyman. I wouldn't be mad if they did bring him in, but I think they'd wait until after the feud ends.


Wasn't Cena brought in with the gimmick of a 'jobber who displays great _hustle_ against a top star'? He came in and lost(?) to Angle, and got the respect, but then went to the mid card didn't he?

It took him like a year and a half (if that) to be elevated into a proper main event feud (JBL). I think he was only put in with Lesnar because they needed someone who was muscular for Lesnar to beat; to look strong, but still beatable.

Yea, I guess you're right about Lesnar though. How could you debut a guy like that _not_ in the main event straight away, especially when they really needed someone like him? Big E is failing miserably because he's not booked the way Lesnar was. He looks like a super weak 280lbs machine because he's constantly lost.

The Shield kind of falls in the same position as Lesnar - the WWE needed another dominant faction that could bring legitimacy back to the tag division, and they did that.

But anyway I think Graves is overrated. Perfect for Heyman? Why? Because Heyman shouted 'stay down' a bunch of times at Punk? (That's the reasoning behind everyone in General WWE). Not really reason enough imo. There are a bunch of better candidates who deserve the opportunity moreso than he does, and he seems to be nothing special in the ring anyway. Can't really comment too much on his talking or anything like that but I can comment on the work I've seen (AAAAAAVERRRAAAGE), and like I said, he looks like a hipster crossed with Punk, which isn't a good thing - and I will keep saying this :lol.


----------



## Harbinger

Oxitron said:


> But anyway I think Graves is overrated. Perfect for Heyman? Why? Because Heyman shouted 'stay down' a bunch of times at Punk? (That's the reasoning behind everyone in General WWE). Not really reason enough imo.


Mainly because he needs a mouthpiece and his gimmick works with Heyman. Even before Punk, Heyman's entire WWE career has been based on butting heads with management, disagreements, numerous firings and rehiring a along with a power struggle. It just works with Graves' anti authority gimmick. If the rumors are true and Heyman really is looking to put together a stable, I think graves is a good _character_ to have behind him. He can be booked to look dangerous and embodies everything that is Paul Heyman. That's what makes them a good fit. 

As I've said, Graves isn't an uber prospect. He's got a passable skill set. When it comes to there being more deserving guys, sometimes it comes down to more than just talent. I think it's a nice fit for both parties. 

It's not fair, but talent is only a small part of a push in WWE. I don't like that that's how things work, but I'm realistic. I'm not one to come here and bitch about how I think things should be, because quite frankly that's a waste of time. Everyone else might be okay doing that, but I'd prefer to talk about how things are. Of all the possibilities for Graves, I like a Heyman pairing. I think it's something that would make for good TV, and I think it's something they'd do. Would I prefer other guys I like better to get the Heyman rub? Sure. But it is what it is and I think Graves would benefit greatly, moreso than Axel is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Swagger vs Sami almost here, can't wait. :mark:


----------



## Lazyking

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> CJ PARKER SUCKS. I wish I was talking about Pamela Anderson's character on baywatch but sadly that fucking idiot is all we got.


Now when I watch CJ parker I will be thinking of Pam Anderson's boobs.. thanks for that.

I mean truly, thank you.


----------



## Oxidamus

3VK said:


> Mainly because he needs a mouthpiece and his gimmick works with Heyman. Even before Punk, Heyman's entire WWE career has been based on butting heads with management, disagreements, numerous firings and rehiring a along with a power struggle. It just works with Graves' anti authority gimmick. If the rumors are true and Heyman really is looking to put together a stable, I think graves is a good _character_ to have behind him. He can be booked to look dangerous and embodies everything that is Paul Heyman. That's what makes them a good fit.
> 
> As I've said, Graves isn't an uber prospect. He's got a passable skill set. When it comes to there being more deserving guys, sometimes it comes down to more than just talent. I think it's a nice fit for both parties.
> 
> It's not fair, but talent is only a small part of a push in WWE. I don't like that that's how things work, but I'm realistic. I'm not one to come here and bitch about how I think things should be, because quite frankly that's a waste of time. Everyone else might be okay doing that, but I'd prefer to talk about how things are. Of all the possibilities for Graves, I like a Heyman pairing. I think it's something that would make for good TV, and I think it's something they'd do. Would I prefer other guys I like better to get the Heyman rub? Sure. But it is what it is and I think Graves would benefit greatly, moreso than Axel is.


You said he was an alright talker, Heyman needs to work with guys who can't talk if their career depended on it .

If Graves was to be called up on his 'anti-authority' gimmick, it would be a really bad time to do it, no? I mean, he'd be called up to work with Heyman when there's the corporation running a muck and doing what he, in storyline, absolutely despises.

I do agree though. I mean, just because someone's been there longer doesn't necessarily mean they should get pushed over someone who's better. But like you said and I suspect - he's a fairly average talent, and there are a bunch of guys who should get the position, not just based on tenure or age, but ability (or lack thereof assuming Heyman is their mouthpiece :lol).

Anyway I purely just don't see the big deal. I can get the excitement people feel when a new talent has a possibility of being called up but that hardly warrants the overreaction in General WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo

Summer Rae vs Emma was actually not that bad!

I loved seeing Summer Rae doing the one move Melina used to do. :mark: She did it pretty good. I also loved what she did after the match to Emma. Oh, and Emma's "Dil-Emma" finisher on the ropes is awesome.

Side note: I wonder what were they going "woo!" or "woah!" about during the Zayn/Dallas promo? Was it because of Renee Young? :lol I rewinded it and she was walking out of the ring, I didn't see her bending over to get out of the ring 'cause they cut the cameras to Zayn again but I assume they reacted like that because they're perverts lmao.


----------



## Obfuscation

Of course that's what it was. Renee going through the ropes - we're all sick freaks who would have catcalled right along with the crowd.


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> Of course that's what it was. Renee going through the ropes - we're all sick freaks who would have catcalled right along with the crowd.


I wouldn't. Then again, I'd have been locked up tighter than Hannibal Lecter, so I doubt I would have been able to say or do anything.


----------



## Obfuscation

NXT at Full Sail is a no rape zone. Tyler Breeze is just as glad for it as Renee & Paige are.


----------



## Daiko

Who said anything about rape? I'm now fearing for the safety of any 14-16 year old in a 5 mile radius of your house.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's a given.


----------



## DOPA

We all know Cody needs a restraining order round 14-16 year olds....*cough* CHLOE GRACE MORETZ *cough*.

Same with Daiko and Renee.....and probably with me too with Renee.....and AJ Lee.....and some others I can't care to mention. God somethings definitely wrong with me.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Crusade said:


> We all know Cody needs a restraining order round 14-16 year olds....*cough* CHLOE GRACE MORETZ *cough*.
> 
> Same with Daiko and Renee.....and probably with me too with Renee.....and AJ Lee.....and some others I can't care to mention. God somethings definitely wrong with me.


Yeah but that's for everybody when it comes to chloe grace moretz.


----------



## Obfuscation

You'd be shockingly incorrect there. Bunch of prudes.


----------



## Wcthesecret

HayleySabin said:


> You'd be shockingly incorrect there. Bunch of prudes.


I mean everybody is after that chloe grace moretz *u**y.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh trust me, I knew what you meant.


----------



## Wcthesecret

HayleySabin said:


> Oh trust me, I knew what you meant.


...are you coming on to me? Because I only take virgins.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

DID ALICIA FOX JUST DO A PERFECT PLEX?!?! :lmao


----------



## THANOS

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> DID ALICIA FOX JUST DO A PERFECT PLEX?!?! :lmao


That's so fpalm worthy. Does she not even watch the main roster wrestle?


----------



## Daiko

She always does Suplexes and shit on NXT. Last two outings she was doing Northern Lights Suplexes.


----------



## Harbinger

THANOS said:


> That's so fpalm worthy. Does she not even watch the main roster wrestle?


I don't think she's ever watched anyone wrestle.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

ok, it's actually just a suplex into a bridged cover; the way the camera angled it I thought it was perfect. :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

:yum: summer Rae, and doing good being an elite heel.

Rusev has some kickass music. Must find this.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Yo! Did you see that Swagger match? :lmao damn. That was probably as good as the Zayn/Cesaro 2/3 falls match, if not better.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Yo! Did you see that Swagger match? :lmao damn. That was probably as good as the Zayn/Cesaro 2/3 falls match, if not better.


WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU WATCHING THIS!!! 

:lol

Edit: bout to check it out NOW. :mark:...NO MARK SMILEY, WTF?


----------



## Lazyking

Watching the show now.. Charlotte needs alot of work.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Swagger vs Sami was imo above Cesaro vs Sami. The mat was worked.


----------



## Harbinger

Ugh Charlotte is so unattractive. Grab some clothes and put that pancake ass away. Please. Bayley looking...mmmm...juicy. As always.

Sizzler :lmao Rusev looks like a juiced up limo juiced waiting for his rider at the airport with that named "2x4" sign thing he does.

Graves has no range of emotion. The ascension stole his belt and he has the same facial expressions and body language he did when he won the titles. Reminds me of another overrated rangeless champion who hangs out with Triple H and drives escalades who shall remain nameless.

omg Renee <3 Paige wants to cover girls :yum:

Money making company of fighting legionnaires :lmao Nice music for Ruzev

Rusev just won me over. So impressive and I love the Genghis Khan gimmick. 1000 year legacy? So primal, brutal, and awesome. It's a gimmick that doesn't need mic skills, and he's got the look and ring ability to make it work. Enjoy your night at Sizzler sir.

Mason throws horrible punches. And that arm drag to Dawson was the slowest and history. You outweigh him by like 100 lbs. Show some strength. You tapped out bitch.

Not enough Enzo yet.

KRUUGGAHHH. If we had a mark smiley, it'd go here.

Zayn is fucking unbelievable. That bail on the diving senton into a springboard backflip? Amazing. Great intensity too.

That clothesline sell! Does someone wanna put this guy on my TV? Like really.

Swagger with that beer gut (Y)

Fantastic match. Great work by both guys, but I was really rooting for Zayn. Both guys actually got me to emotionally invest in the match and outcome. That's the sign of great wrestling. Can't say enough about both guys. Right up there with the 2/3 falls, if not better.

Very good show this week. Crowd helped make it, as per the usual.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The lack of Enzo was saddening. lol Mason vs Alexander Rusev was pretty good for 2 big guys. Better than...Goldberg vs Brock...


----------



## Lazyking

Can we have some smart faces please? Graves has taped ribs so he thinks a cross body is a good idea smh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I've noticed Riley talks about himself, A LOT. :lol for sure making people remember he was once a wrestler. Still pretty good thou.


----------



## Lazyking

Rusev reminds me of a poor man Umaga. That's a good thing.

Zayn/Swagger was pretty awesome. A slight miscommunication early on and I'm not sure Zayn has a finisher (haven't seen him go for the brainbustaa!) but he plays such a great face, timing was on point, near falls and the ending works for the NXT storyline.

Zayn is ready made for the main roster. He'll be up very soon imo.


----------



## TN Punk

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Swagger vs Sami was imo above Cesaro vs Sami. The mat was worked.


Very good match...swagger is very underrated in the ring.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus

I'm about to watch this episode now. Hopefully the Swagger match is actually really good and makes me respect his in-ring work again after constantly watching his retarded stiffness as of late.


----------



## Lazyking

Not to discredit Swagger, he didn't really do anything wrong but zayn made him look like a million bucks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Oxitron said:


> I'm about to watch this episode now. Hopefully the Swagger match is actually really good and makes me respect his in-ring work again after constantly watching his retarded stiffness as of late.


Stiff/good workers make it more believable. Brock, Cesaro, Swagger, DB, Sheamus, to a certain extent, Rio. Swagger is still a great in ring worker. It would be awfully funny if people still can't get over the one mistake he's made in the Ziggler spot. Accidents happen...


----------



## Oxidamus

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Stiff/good workers make it more believable. Brock, Cesaro, Swagger, DB, Sheamus, to a certain extent, Rio. Swagger is still a great in ring worker. It would be awfully funny if people still can't get over the one mistake he's made in the Ziggler spot. Accidents happen...


I considered him stiff when he returned though. At least back then, he wasn't just stiff striking, he was throwing people around pretty stiff too.


----------



## Oxidamus

The divas tag match was really meh. Fox hasn't improved at all for years... Aksana is doing okay. Charlotte tries a bit hard but can't quite pull off some of the things she tries. Bayley is pretty awesome and has a butt.

My opinion hasn't changed on Graves.

Rusev has potential. Mason Ryan got really weird looking. All of a sudden he seemed to have lost like 10lbs of muscle and put on 15lbs of fat and has a really bloated mid section.

Zayn v Swagger was pretty damn good but I wouldn't give it the edge over Zayn v Cesaro.


----------



## Daiko

I am not looking forward to reviewing without my markout smilie. :sadpanda


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm already hard for the Zayn vs Swagger match, yo. 

and I hope Swagger is ultra stiff in the match. not a euphemism. I just love to see people who complain about that in pro wrestling get what they don't want to see. Lets make this non-respected sport have a reason to not be respected more by going soft on each other. Ha. No thanks.

Again, the soft thing wasn't another euphemism.


----------



## Oxidamus

HayleySabin said:


> and I hope Swagger is ultra stiff in the match. not a euphemism. I just love to see people who complain about that in pro wrestling get what they don't want to see. Lets make this non-respected sport have a reason to not be respected more by going soft on each other. Ha. No thanks.


He wasn't very stiff.
He didn't get much offence in really.

I'm not really against stiff wrestling, Swagger just makes it look goofy and careless, it's hard to tell if he actually intends to be stiff or not.


----------



## Lazyking

Their is a difference between being a little stiff and being down right sloppy. Swagger has been sloppy before but not in the NXT match with Zayn which should be the main focus.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Wow! Swagger vs Zayn was this week was actually better and much more fun than Cesaro/Zayn. Fantastic match. Crowd loved everything and was super hot for Zayn. Swagger is ridiculously underrated.


----------



## Interceptor88

Uhm, so retarded-face had a good match... what's exactly Sami Zayn's character? At the moment he has not interested me. I prefer Graves, Ascension and Kruger, but since people say he's that good, I should watch more of him.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

what a good thing Zayn came in just as Wyatt was leaving so there is still a polished guy to carry the show


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Swagger/Sami was ok, nothing that special beyond them doing like, 90% of the match as one big near fall finishing stretch. Fun to watch, but to say it's ANYWHERE near the 2/3 falls Cesaro match is like, the most insane thing ever to me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Callamus said:


> Swagger/Sami was ok, nothing that special beyond them doing like, 90% of the match as one big near fall finishing stretch. Fun to watch, but to say it's ANYWHERE near the 2/3 falls Cesaro match is like, the most insane thing ever to me.


imo to say it wasn't even close to the 2 out of 3 pin falls match is quite a stretch, regardless. The match had insane crowd involvement, high spots, well executed moves, nice back and forth exchanges, mat work, and brawling in the beginning. And it delivered the message of the type of player Sami is in the WWE. It pretty much tackled everything a more than solid match needs.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

I am wondering if there are 2 versions of the match like the 2/3 falls; one cut and one in full. Because the one I saw was about 2 minutes of brawling then 10 or so of just big moves.


----------



## TL Hopper

Callamus said:


> I am wondering if there are 2 versions of the match like the 2/3 falls; one cut and one in full. Because the one I saw was about 2 minutes of brawling then 10 or so of just big moves.


if you want to see 15min of rest spots go watch a Randy Orton match


----------



## Lazyking

Interceptor88 said:


> Uhm, so retarded-face had a good match... what's exactly Sami Zayn's character? At the moment he has not interested me. I prefer Graves, Ascension and Kruger, but since people say he's that good, I should watch more of him.


He doesn't really have one from what I've seen I think he needs one but his work in the ring and his look just works really well as an underdog face. 

Not sure about you, but a guy like Sami is so good, he doesn't need a strong character. kinda like Benoit imo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

He's extremely charismatic, I must say. ^^^ I agree with that statement.


----------



## Lazyking

I never thought he could pull it off, taking the mask off and all but he's the same guy, it's just you can see his whole face.. He has almost perfect timing, interacts with the crowd like a seasoned vet. I wasn't watching an NXT match these last few weeks with Sami.. felt like I was watching matches that could be on PPV.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sami Zayn's gimmick is he's Sami Zayn. Who needs something ultra gimmicky & verbose when you can play a charismatic babyface and that's all you need. He's likable. Basically all he is. He's doing the linear persona that someone like Dean Malenko had but only making it pop with actual personality. He's fine to rock this considering so many in NXT have a colorful standout. It adds more depth.


----------



## Lazyking

Yeah it's like Mike Dalton needing Tyler Breeze.. Sami Zayn can just stay the way he is and make the main roster because of his likable, natural personality.


----------



## Flux

I was smiling like an absolute dick throughout the whole Zayn/Swagger match, just at how over Zayn is and how happy that makes me. The reaction he got when he faked the plancha and did the whole springboard sit down moonsault thing had me grinning from ear to ear. I've seen him do that spot so many times, in so many matches against so many opponents, so I'm used to it now and I almost expect it every time, but to see the reaction that got from people who may not have seen it before, was excellent.

I couldn't be more made up for the guy. It's about time everyone realises the amount of talent he possesses.


----------



## Harbinger

I rewatched the main event again this morning. I liked the 2/3 falls better. The wrestling was better, the spots were better, and there was a great story behind it. 

Taking nothing away from this week, though. Like I said, both guys got me to emotionally invest in the match and actually care and actually root for the babyface. All the near falls were believable and by the end I had no idea what was going to happen. You can say whatever you want about spots and technical ability, it's the emotional investment that makes a good match great. Same as with TV shows and movies. You need to draw the viewer in to really take it to that next level. Zayn and Swagger easily matched Zayn/Cesaro in that aspect.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I've noticed Riley talks about himself, A LOT. :lol for sure making people remember he was once a wrestler. Still pretty good thou.


yeah, but I think he does it to give him more of a legitimacy. other commentators who have never wrestled sound silly sometimes. The fact Riley brings himself into with "when I wrestled..." or "I know what that's like..." helps him sound like he's a good source.


Zayn/Swagger was a lot of great spots. Even if those spots were built by Zayn.


----------



## NikkiSixx

FluxCapacitor said:


> I was smiling like an absolute dick throughout the whole Zayn/Swagger match, just at how over Zayn is and how happy that makes me. The reaction he got when he faked the plancha and did the whole springboard sit down moonsault thing had me grinning from ear to ear. I've seen him do that spot so many times, in so many matches against so many opponents, so I'm used to it now and I almost expect it every time, but to see the reaction that got from people who may not have seen it before, was excellent.
> 
> I couldn't be more made up for the guy. It's about time everyone realises the amount of talent he possesses.


He is sunshine and rainbows in human form, and he just makes me so happy everytime he wrestles.


----------



## Wcthesecret

NikkiSixx said:


> He is sunshine and rainbows in human form, and he just makes me so happy everytime he wrestles.


Does that mean he watches my little pony friendship is magic then?


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on this week:

Women's tag match was OK...Bayley is cute and she plays her character very well. I'm not really big on Charlotte at this point though. She just doesn't look very natural or sure of herself out there, to me anyway. Also, on a show with divas who actually have big personalities, all she's got going for her is that she's enthusiastic and she's Flair's daughter. Make her a heel like old pops or something. One thing I did like was they did the classic Flair spot where she gets caught up top, but then she used her athleticism to roll through when she got thrown off.

I am not looking forward to the Sasha/Paige match. Sasha is truly just so fucking god awful on the mic. She does not sound natural at all, and worst of all she always has the same dumb expression on her face. Even among WWE divas she stands out as a truly terrible actress, by far the worst of the bunch. Why the fuck are they even letting her speak on TV? Am I being too hard on her here or do you guys feel what I'm saying? If they wanted to do a story where Summer gets in someone's ear and turns them evil against Paige, fine, but why pick Sasha?

Graves/Victor was alright. It was kinda boring really. Not much to say here.

Rusev joining Lefort's Legionnaires is a good development, I had been feeling that Lefort needed another guy to manage with Dylan gone, and Dawson/Rusev could be a good tag team. Rusev was pretty impressive in the ring too. Mason Ryan was better than I thought he'd be actually, and I'm glad to see him involved in something beyond just pointless squashes. I think they should find Ryan a tag partner or something.

The short bit with Kruger attacking Woods was random, I wonder if they will explain why he did that at all - but if we get a Woods/Kruger feud out of it I'm all for it.

The main event pretty much saved the show for me. Zayn is just amazing, best worker in NXT. His matches are exciting, well-paced, full of cool moves and spots, and he's great at storytelling and getting you involved in the match and rooting for him. Swagger held up his end too. That was real stupid of Sami to let himself get distracted at the end there, but it's good for storyline advancement. I can't wait to hear Bo telling Sami that he was just coming down to root for him and if Sami was more experienced he wouldn't have made the "rookie mistake" that cost him the match.

Overall this week was kind of subpar, the main was good but the rest of the show was a little boring. Needs more Breeze, Kruger, Ohno, Amore.


----------



## Bryan D.

Zayn/Swagger was brutal. Zayn is unbelievable but props to Swagger as well.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

They should put Mason Ryan and Ezekiel Jackson together, find them a manager and call them International Domination or something. They could be OK lower card guys used to put new superstars over.


----------



## Lazyking

papercuts_hurt said:


> Thoughts on this week:
> 
> Women's tag match was OK...Bayley is cute and she plays her character very well. I'm not really big on Charlotte at this point though. She just doesn't look very natural or sure of herself out there, to me anyway. Also, on a show with divas who actually have big personalities, all she's got going for her is that she's enthusiastic and she's Flair's daughter. Make her a heel like old pops or something. One thing I did like was they did the classic Flair spot where she gets caught up top, but then she used her athleticism to roll through when she got thrown off.
> 
> I am not looking forward to the Sasha/Paige match. Sasha is truly just so fucking god awful on the mic. She does not sound natural at all, and worst of all she always has the same dumb expression on her face. Even among WWE divas she stands out as a truly terrible actress, by far the worst of the bunch. Why the fuck are they even letting her speak on TV? Am I being too hard on her here or do you guys feel what I'm saying? If they wanted to do a story where Summer gets in someone's ear and turns them evil against Paige, fine, but why pick Sasha?



I've only been watching NXT for a little while, I agree Sasha is awful but with Bayley and Emma still developing their thing, I think Sasha was the only choice to do this Summer angle with right? I don't know exactly how many NXT divas their are.


----------



## Daiko

*Daiko's NXT Comments* - :mark: It's aliiiive!​
Straight into intro? Shit's going down.

Loud Crowd already.

Bayley :mark:

Woooo

Charlotte from Charlotte? k.

Heel Alicia. Who will turn face in 10 minutes.

Porn Star Aksana

Bitch.

Shut the fuck up Riley. We don't need to hear about you..

He just doesn't fucking stop..

Northern Lights again :mark:

SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT YOURSELF RILEY!

This crowd :mark:

Hugging offense is so GOAT. 

Turnbuckle spot looked a little sloppy..

Worst. Tag Teams. Ever.

ALL YOUR HUG ARE BELONG TO US.

Poor match, but I can't put much of the blame on Charlotte or Bayley as they were fighting two of the worst wrestlers on the entire WWE Payroll.

Bayley has an ass tho.. :yum:

Foreign Speaky Airport Chauffeur Guy :mark:

Frenchie, Capt America and Foreign Speaky Airport Chauffeur Guy has to be the oddest pairing since Cesaro became a Real American... From Switzerland.

He's going to take him to his hotel?

Seezlur.

Wagga vs Zayn :mark:

Yeah, that's it NXT. Air a recap of Swagger punting Ziggler into concussionville just before he has a match.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

You're cutting the Ascension's entrance.. Fuck you and fuck your life too.

Cheating bastard.

Riley, I fucking hate you already.

Conor :lmao

Riley.. Fuck you.

They need to pick up the pace a little.

What are they chanting?

'Come on Corey' 'Shut up'. :lmao

There's a spot.

Big Show even cries in commercials.

Where'd his bandage go? 

Neville just ramboing through the ring in the middle of the match. Cheating.

An injured Corey Graves beats a healthy Victor.. Fucking stupid way to push them as the #1 Contenders.

Bully Rae :mark: 

They really need to take over TNA so I can say that the WWE has Bully Ray, Bully Rae and Bully Ry on it's roster. DO IT WWE!

Legs tho.

Sasha is She Hulk?

She's crazy... I like it.

Piss off you fat fuck.

Renee :mark::mark: 

Paige :mark::mark: 

Cover girls? 8*D

We just forgetting that Kharma was a thing now?

Paige has odd eyebrows. It disturbs me.

Hey Frenchie.

All of these trees that are dying just to feed this fuckers obsession with being a Foreign Speaky Airport Chauffeur Guy.. 

This Welsh bastard can fuck off too.

Shut. The. Fuck. Up. Riley.

FLY MOTHER FUCKE... SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT YOURSELF RILEY!

Good. He lost.

KROOGA :mark:

Oh hey Xavier.. Whatcha doin'?

He has a funny laugh.

Sami time :mark:

Entrance Music :mark:

All this Renee :mark:

Woo.

Zayn you magnificent bastard. :mark:

This fucking crowd :mark::mark::mark:

Oh Zeb.

OH LAWD THAT CLOTHESLINE.

The ass is here.

Spin out Powerbomb :mark:

Fucking Swagger :mark:

:lmao Swagger looking into the camera was some Park and Rec shit right there.

You know it crowd.

Okay, he's really Kurt Angling this shit now.. Straps down, Ankle up.

This fucking crowd :mark: :mark: Give them Bryan for just one match. Zayn vs Bryan pleeeeeeaaaase!!

YAKUZA :mark:

Oh my fucking god this crowd, I can't. :mark:

Boo? The.. Ah.. There's Bo. 

NO MORE BO!

Fuckin' Bo..

The moral of this NXT? Fuck Alex Riley.

G'night folks. (Even though it's the middle of the day)


----------



## NikkiSixx

Alex Riley compared Alicia Fox to Jackie Joyner Kersee. He really loves to hear himself speak, doesn't he? :lmao



Daiko said:


> ALL YOUR HUG ARE BELONG TO US.


(Y)


----------



## The Gorgeous One

NXT was decent this week, this is my 3rd week in a row watching. Really enjoying it just being an hour, it is refreshing.

Some assorted thoughts:

-Bayley seems pretty over, glad there are at least 2 divas in NXT who are over as faces and the crowd is invested in them. The match was meh.

-Not sure what to think of Frenchy Martin 2.0 and his band of merry men, at least they are incorporating managers. LeFort is also ripped, holy crap.

-The crowd didn't care for Graves vs ascension guy and neither did I.

-Paige is hot as shit, her accent is sexy and I'm English. Other than that it was a pretty average promo, I was expecting better.

-Generico vs Swags was very good, I'm really enjoying the Real americans vs Sami. Bo coming down and doing his shtick was great, Bo continues to impress me, especially when Sami loses and he does the "oh schucks" move with his arm, brilliant.

Looking forward to next week. Gonna go watch some WWF '97 now.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-nxt-952013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: There were two finishes that I didn't really get. However, Rusev/Ryan was good as was the main event. So basically, it had some good moments but some not so good moments as well. I think most people would like it though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## NikkiSixx

Gotdamn, I just can't watch a Sami Zayn match without getting so emotionally invested in it.


----------



## Jammy

Sami Zayn is so fucking good, he reminds of this guy I saw in the indies once.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Jammy said:


> Sami Zayn is so fucking good, he reminds of this guy I saw in the indies once.


El Generico, right? It still saddens me that El Generico retired from wrestling to go take care of the orphans in Mexico, but I think Sami Zayn fills his void quite nicely.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Daiko's post was ace :lol(Y)


----------



## Daiko

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Daiko's post was ace :lol(Y)


----------



## NikkiSixx

Daiko said:


>


Hey now, don't forget that I'm the one who encouraged you to do them on a weekly basis. DON'T LET THE FAME GET TO YOUR HEAD.


----------



## Daiko

NikkiSixx said:


> Hey now, don't forget that I'm the one who encouraged you to do them on a weekly basis. DON'T LET THE FAME GET TO YOUR HEAD.


Quiet Muggle, I am king now!


----------



## Obfuscation

It's like Sami Zayn is the best wrestler in the world or something by the quality he pumps out and joy he brings to the fans.

AMAZING.


----------



## Daiko

HayleySabin said:


> It's like Sami Zayn is the best wrestler in the world or something by the quality he pumps out and joy he brings to the fans.
> 
> AMAZING.


I wouldn't say that he was the best, but he's definitely in the top 10. Maybe even the top 5.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

What defined him? Because this support is amazing.

Promo, a particular match, his feud with Cesaro? Or just the way he works. Because the thought of WWE trying to push the OLE thing on someone else...


----------



## Daiko

swagger_ROCKS said:


> What defined him? Because this support is amazing.
> 
> Promo, a particular match, his feud with Cesaro? Or just the way he works. Because the thought of WWE trying to push the OLE thing on someone else...


The crowds at NXT are normally packed full of 'Smarks' so they already knew about Sami Zayn from his days of being a certain Masked Luchadore (Totally not El Generico) and knew how good he was. The feud with the Real Americans have shown how incredible a match he can pull out when he is placed in the ring with another great worker. It's just a bonus that he's really easy to like.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^^ cool, guess that explains how the chant got over real fast. It also got the young ones to get emotionally invested in him with ease as well. And agreed with him jut being naturally charismatic.


----------



## Obfuscation

No. He's the best. Been that way for years.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Daiko said:


> Quiet Muggle, I am king now!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HayleySabin said:


> No. He's the best. Been that way for years.


Deemed so.


----------



## Daiko

NikkiSixx said:


>


----------



## Harbinger

I think I'm in love with Renee. Ugh. 

Scratch that. 

I'm in love with Renee


----------



## Wcthesecret

Harbinger said:


> I think I'm in love with Renee. Ugh.
> 
> Scratch that.
> 
> I'm in love with Renee


Well you gon have to fight Sami zayn for it.


----------



## Bryan D.

Daiko said:


>


Awww, so cute.


----------



## Harbinger

Wcthesecret said:


> Well you gon have to fight Sami zayn for it.


I got this all I need is to drop the straps and put on an ankle lock :side:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Aksana music theme is sexy. I'm marking for saxaphone themes as of late. Her's and Yujiro Takahashi's theme are my faves right now.

What little I saw of Charlotte looked impressive. I marked when she did Ric's turnbuckle spot.

Graves vs Victor...... ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Victor plays a shitty heel. Can't draw heat to save his life. 

Sasha Banks and the Summer Rae segment plays out like teen drama camera shots and all.... and I LOVE IT!

Paige can cut a good promo. Her and AJ will rip it up on the main roster.

Rusev can move for a big guy and looks decent in the ring. Mason ryan must've laid off the roids because he looks WAY smaller than he did but the fucker still can't work to save his life.

Random Kruger and Woods segment. Kruger speaking in Afrikaan is fucking hilarious and creepy.

Swagger/Zayn had the crowd in the palm of their hands. Thought I was watching a match for the WWE title for a moment! :lol

The guys down in Florida know how to make a great show in 60 minutes.


----------



## Obfuscation

Aksana's doesn't come close to Yujiro's. The latter is the coolest theme I think I've ever heard.


----------



## Mister Hands

Harbinger said:


> I think I'm in love with Renee. Ugh.
> 
> Scratch that.
> 
> I'm in love with Renee


Find me anyone who doesn't love her and I will fistfight that person.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Harbinger said:


> I got this all I need is to drop the straps and put on an ankle lock :side:


Yeah, but then you'd also need bo to distract him and that means you'd have to talk to him and have a conversation with him and ask him for help...is she worth that much?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Been watching Renee since aftermath, and man, her appeal is off the charts since coming to WWE. Didn't expect her to do this well. :clap

So glad WWE didn't snatch Arda Ocal, such an annoying ******.


----------



## Daiko

Harbinger said:


> I think I'm in love with Renee. Ugh.
> 
> Scratch that.
> 
> I'm in love with Renee





Wcthesecret said:


> Well you gon have to fight Sami zayn for it.





Harbinger said:


> I got this all I need is to drop the straps and put on an ankle lock :side:





Mister Hands said:


> Find me anyone who doesn't love her and I will fistfight that person.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> Been watching Renee since aftermath, and man, her appeal is off the charts since coming to WWE. Didn't expect her to do this well. :clap
> 
> So glad WWE didn't snatch Arda Ocal, such an annoying ******.


Daiko vs The World it seems. 



Wcthesecret said:


> is she worth that much?












Yes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

One doesn't simply love Renee more than Daiko does.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Daiko said:


> Daiko vs The World it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


...what if he'd only help you if he gets to fuck her with you or fuck her with you watching?


----------



## Daiko

swagger_ROCKS said:


> One doesn't simply love Renee more than Daiko does.


This guy gets it.



Wcthesecret said:


> ...what if he'd only help you if he gets to fuck her with you or fuck her with you watching?


Murder.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Daiko said:


> This guy gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> Murder.


Ahh yes the universal response to cuckolding...such beauty...the murdering not the cuckolding, those people shall burn.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

:renee

I loved Rusev. His theme, how he looks, and even his ability in the ring. He looks like a top henchman from an 80's or 90's action flick. He needs to start pouting out corny one liners.


----------



## Lazyking

"I am tha one that shall not be killed! Not for a 1000 years"


----------



## Wcthesecret

Lazyking said:


> "I am tha one that shall not be killed! Not for a 1000 years"


MY WOOD IS THE WOOD THAT'LL PIERCE THE CLAMS AND OYSTERS!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

I don't get the love for Renee Young, she's on the average side to me.


----------



## x78

Rusev is very impressive, I definitely see main roster potential in him. He would have been absolutely huge in the late 80's.


----------



## Oxidamus

Ham and Egger said:


> Graves vs Victor...... ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Victor plays a shitty heel. Can't draw heat to save his life.


Yea it was very average. It wasn't bad. It was average. Victor is alright and I stand by my opinion of Graves.


Although, I did like the spot when Victor just rolled around the ring, laughing at Graves as he failed to get in range to punch him whilst laying on the mat.



x78 said:


> Rusev is very impressive, I definitely see main roster potential in him. He would have been absolutely huge in the late 80's.


His rolling heel kick is great. Really Umaga-esque. He doesn't pull it off quite as well but he's got a while ahead of him. I think he's pretty good but he shouldn't be called up for another year at the least.

He needs polishing; but more importantly, he'd have zero reason to be on the main roster.

The Sumo thing needs to be cut out though imo, it doesn't really fit in and, correct me if I'm wrong, he doesn't do much, if anything, Sumo-related.


----------



## x78

Oxitron said:


> His rolling heel kick is great. Really Umaga-esque. He doesn't pull it off quite as well but he's got a while ahead of him. I think he's pretty good but he shouldn't be called up for another year at the least.
> 
> He needs polishing; but more importantly, he'd have zero reason to be on the main roster.
> 
> The Sumo thing needs to be cut out though imo, it doesn't really fit in and, correct me if I'm wrong, he doesn't do much, if anything, Sumo-related.


Apart from the Divas and possibly Zayn and Graves, I would be very surprised if any of the current NXT crop make it to the main roster before at least WM next year. But there are some guys who unless they reinvent themselves you can just tell are either never going to make it or are going to really struggle on the main roster, and Rusev doesn't seem like one of them.


----------



## Lazyking

Ham and Egger said:


> I don't get the love for Renee Young, she's on the average side to me.


I don't find her to be that sexy but adorably cute with a matching personality.. It works for me when we've had just really stiff, boring reporters.


----------



## DOPA

Daiko said:


>





Daiko said:


> Yes.


Oh Renee, you are killing me <3.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> One doesn't simply love Renee more than Daiko does.


I'd say I come pretty close or am equal.....



_I mean surpass but keep it between you and me, don't want to upset Daiko over there._


----------



## checkcola

Since I started watching NXT, I thought the divas matches have been pretty solid, but that tag match was shitty. I don't even get the ending. Bayley makes a tag to Charlotte's surprise and nothing comes of it post match. 

Graves vs Victor was also shitty and the crowd seemed dead. I just wanted it to end. 

I got a chuckle during the Mason Ryan match via Alex Riley's commentary, sort of inadvertently burying the guy. 

Swagger vs Zayn saved the show for me.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Oxitron said:


> Yea it was very average. It wasn't bad. It was average. Victor is alright and I stand by my opinion of Graves.
> 
> 
> Although, I did like the spot when Victor just rolled around the ring, laughing at Graves as he failed to get in range to punch him whilst laying on the mat.
> 
> 
> 
> His rolling heel kick is great. Really Umaga-esque. He doesn't pull it off quite as well but he's got a while ahead of him. I think he's pretty good but he shouldn't be called up for another year at the least.
> 
> He needs polishing; but more importantly, he'd have zero reason to be on the main roster.
> 
> The Sumo thing needs to be cut out though imo, it doesn't really fit in and, correct me if I'm wrong, he doesn't do much, if anything, Sumo-related.


No way man keep the sumo thing, it makes him look even more monsterous.


----------



## Obfuscation

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Been watching Renee since aftermath, and man, her appeal is off the charts since coming to WWE. Didn't expect her to do this well. :clap
> 
> So glad WWE didn't snatch Arda Ocal, such an annoying ******.


WAGG telling it like it is.


----------



## DOPA

NXT 9/4/13

_Or as known by the episode name: The Sami Zayn Show_

* BAYLEY :mark: :mark: :mark:

* o hai Charlotte

* So Alicia Fox is heel this week, nice to know.

* Ewww Aksana not looking too good. She either looks amazing or horrible which is really weird.

* So this was a decent divas tag match up until the final portions of the match. Bayley working the gimmick extremely well again allowing the crowd to really get behind her. Heat segments of the match were well done, Alicia was pretty impressive in this I have to say and even Aksana was better than usual. Very good selling from Bayley overall. It goes downhill as soon as the hot tag is made. Charlotte was really sloppy in her hot streak during the match and her timing was out of whack. Not very good at all. The hot tag lasted all of about a minute until Bayley tags herself in and after about 20 seconds gets a really rushed and sloppy pin for the win. Still pretty decent overall but the final stretch really hurt the match.

* Lefort's money making stable :mark:

* Backstage segment was humourous. I've really grown to enjoy Lefort's french manager gimmick. Rusev's wood breaking gimmick is pretty damn intimidating to say the least. Murdoc- I mean Dawson was just there.

* Ascension with the GOAT music :mark: :mark: :mark:

* Oh hai Graves

* Let's see if Graves can impress me instead of just being there again.

* Okay I'm not going to lie, that was really fucking dull and way too long. Crowd didn't care and nor did I. The heat segments of the match were dull as fuck, match really lacked any heat or suspense to build into the finish to make me want to care. Graves is really not impressing me as a worker or character. Someone with as alternative and different as a look with him (though he is a bit skinny) I would think he'd have an interesting personality to back that up but nope. He's all look thus far. His offense is pretty boring too and just plain average. I will say one positive and that's the finish was awesome and extremely well done. But other than that, this was zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

* I'm really down on the Ascension as a team as well at the moment. I LOVED their original incarnation but this version is doing nothing for me. This version of Victor and O'Brian just isn't clicking or gelling. There really isn't that tag team chemistry either in the ring or character wise with these too like there was with Kenneth Cameron. It's a shame because the original Ascension had something there for definite. Just isn't the same. Their music will always be GOAT though.

* Sasha putting dat make up on.

* Bully/Summer Rae has entered zee building.

* In short: Another great promo by Summer Rae and some god awful acting by Sasha Banks. Seriously, Sasha's acting here was atrocious. Luckily it didn't really take away from Summer's performance. Okay, I got to admit this girl has promo skills, can definitely play a bitch heel and has charisma. She's starting to win me over.

* RENEE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

* PAIGE :mark: :mark: :mark:

* As a big fan of Paige I have to say that was a very average promo. Definitely not Paige's best here and she is capable of a lot better. It wasn't terrible but it wasn't particularly engaging either. Disappointing.

* LEFORT :mark:

* Damn, this Rusev is a fucking *MONSTER*

* Why Mason Ryan, WHYYYYYYYYYY?! 

* Well colour me surprised, I was actually entertained and actually liked this big man contest a lot more than I should. I think this sort of match really suits Mason Ryan and brings out what very little he has in him and hides his weaknesses. This was a big brawl of a match matching power with power. Went just the right amount of time. This Rusev....fucking hell, I am extremely impressed with him. Flat out power, scary presence, very agile and quick for a big man. I leaped out of my seat when he nailed the spinning heel kick. Super impressive. This guy is a BEAST. Already a fan.

* Kruger attacking Woods? Random attack is random. Also Kruger's stupid forced voice :lmao.

* SAMI :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

* ZEB :mark: :mark:

* Dat Swag from Swagger.

* Sami fucking Zayn. Jesus, this in my opinion was just as good as the Cesaro match a few weeks ago and maybe even better. I loved this from start to finish. Zayn....I already knew how good he was before coming to NXT but man I'm even more of a fan of his. He's been the top talent performing in NXT since the Wyatt Family moved up to the main roster. Zayn is top 3 worker in the E' at the very least. Swagger was also great in this match and is a heck of a worker when he is motivated which he was. A lot of drama in this match, crowd were super into it. Zayn was so over and I was invested in it the whole way through pulling for Zayn to win. The finish was also done extremely well with Bo coming out playing up to his delousional character trying to "help" Zayn which actually costs him the match. Loved this thing. This was another ****** match from Zayn. Guy is on an absolute role right now.

* Overall, much better NXT than last week thanks a lot to strength of the main event. Only part that was painful to get through was Graves vs Victor which tbh I really want to care about the tag team title feud but I don't. Rest was fun to sit through.

* Oh and I agree with *Daiko*. Riley was super annoying on commentary this week, wouldn't shut the fuck up about himself.


----------



## Daiko

Ham and Egger said:


> I don't get the love for Renee Young, she's on the average side to me.














Crusade said:


> I'd say I come pretty close or am equal.....
> 
> 
> 
> _I mean surpass but keep it between you and me, don't want to upset Daiko over there._


u mek me cri

But seriously though. Fuck you and all you stand for.



Crusade said:


> * Oh and I agree with *Daiko*. Riley was super annoying on commentary this week, wouldn't shut the fuck up about himself.


He's shit.


----------



## Obfuscation

Alex Riley >


----------



## Daiko

Alex Riley > Nothing? I agree.


----------



## x78

Riley was fine on commentary. It seems like a lot of people just hate the guy for no reason.


----------



## Obfuscation

> you, son. Deal with it.


----------



## Lazyking

I didn't really like Riley this week but he's been solid elsewhere. He's better then Striker.. (I know I'll be in minority but Striker was so unprofessional at times)


----------



## Daiko

x78 said:


> Riley was fine on commentary. It seems like a lot of people just hate the guy for no reason.


Not this week. He was talking about himself constantly in situations that didn't really need him to do so. He's a decent commentator, but he needs to stop talking about himself / The Miz and just focus more on the match or push the storylines that are happening.



HayleySabin said:


> > you, son. Deal with it.


----------



## dxbender

Am I the only one who is starting to think WWE is setting up for a new "new generation era"? Look at all the gimmicks we have right now on NXT(some of them are good,but others seem TOO old school(Rusev is good in the ring,but his gimmick looks like something that might have worked back in the 80s) or just suck regardless(Dawson I don't like that gimmick,he seems too much like Trevor Murdoch(one of the guys on that cowboy tag team WWE had several years ago))

And having Punk/Bryan as main guys on the show(like how HBK/Bret were main guys in new generation era)....Just makes me think WWE is setting up for an era like that. Seeing how Cena was like the Hogan of the WWE, only makes sense that this is the next generation we see happen?


----------



## DOPA

Riley was good last week but this week he annoyed me so much because he was referring to himself way too many times instead of focusing on what was in front of him.


----------



## DOPA

dxbender said:


> Am I the only one who is starting to think WWE is setting up for a new "new generation era"? Look at all the gimmicks we have right now on NXT(some of them are good,but others seem TOO old school(Rusev is good in the ring,but his gimmick looks like something that might have worked back in the 80s) or just suck regardless(*Dawson I don't like that gimmick,he seems too much like Trevor Murdoch*(one of the guys on that cowboy tag team WWE had several years ago))
> 
> And having Punk/Bryan as main guys on the show(like how HBK/Bret were main guys in new generation era)....Just makes me think WWE is setting up for an era like that. Seeing how Cena was like the Hogan of the WWE, only makes sense that this is the next generation we see happen?


OMG SOMEONE FINALLY OTHER THAN ME NOTICES!

Like after 2 months of me pointing it out in my reviews :lmao.


----------



## dxbender

Crusade said:


> OMG SOMEONE FINALLY OTHER THAN ME NOTICES!
> 
> Like after 2 months of me pointing it out in my reviews :lmao.


I don't read anyones reviews lol.

It just sucks how WWE does have good guys in Lefort and Amore who could be good managers and stuff,but the guys they're aligned with suck.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lazyking said:


> I didn't really like Riley this week but he's been solid elsewhere. He's better then Striker.. (I know I'll be in minority but Striker was so unprofessional at times)


No minority. Everyone knows Striker was horrendous.

and I called Scott Dawson "Trevor Murdoch" since the moment I saw him. How anyone couldn't have the same thought pop up is a bit unusual. It's the same outfit, attire, EVERYTHING. Bring back Murdoch so they can be a team please.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## x78

Crusade said:


> Riley was good last week but this week he annoyed me so much because he was referring to himself way too many times instead of focusing on what was in front of him.


I didn't mind Riley talking about himself and Miz, at least he related it back to the match and didn't ramble off on a tangent or bury the guys in the ring like Maddox used to do. Riley puts everyone over which is by far the most important thing for a color commentator.


----------



## Wcthesecret

dxbender said:


> I don't read anyones reviews lol.
> 
> It just sucks how WWE does have good guys in Lefort and Amore who could be good managers and stuff,but the guys they're aligned with suck.


How dare you. Enzo amore is a future wwe champion. AND YOU BETTER RE OGNIZE THE POTENTIAL OF AN ENZOFIED WWE CHAMPIONSHIP TITLE!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx

Daiko said:


> Not this week. He was talking about himself constantly in situations that didn't really need him to do so. He's a decent commentator, but he needs to stop talking about himself / The Miz and just focus more on the match or push the storylines that are happening.


He could probably be decent, but he's really not there yet. He needs to stop with, well, Brandon Stroud said it better than I could (especially 3):



> Worst: Alex Riley
> 
> Here are four horrible things Alex Riley did this week.
> 
> 1. He used the word “irregardless.” The exact quote is, “a little confusion there, but irregardless, they pulled it off!” This is a person WWE is paying to speak on television. The Internet. Whatever.
> 
> 2. He would not stop talking about The Miz. I’ve joked about this before, but holy shit, dude will not stop namedropping The Miz. One match into the show he sees Alicia Fox and Aksana making frequent tags, so he drops, “I used to tag with The Miz a lot, and that’s what we did!” And you think, okay, cool, he got it out of his system. BUT THEN IN THE SECOND MATCH, IN THE VERY NEXT MATCH, he explains why you should do something with, “I used to do that all the time with The Miz!” Were you ever with The Miz, Alex? YOU HAVEN’T MADE THAT CLEAR.
> 
> 3. He got all Accidental Racist. When Alicia Fox is making her entrance, Alex notes, “She reminds me of Jackie Joyner-Kersee who is an Olympic sprinter for the United States, and she’s built JUST LIKE THAT” The black girl reminds you of Jackie Joyner-Kersee because when she wrestles she looks like a sprinter (?), or because you’re a Frat Bro from the 90s and that’s the only non-wrestling black female athlete you can name? Later in the match, he expounds, saying that if you went to any local school and looked at their track team, they’d look like Alicia Fox.
> 
> Question 1: What the hell are you doing scoping out local female track teams at schools, Alex Riley, and
> Question 2: Did you learn Accidental Racism from The Miz, because he used to do that shit all the time on The Real World.
> 
> 4. Oh, and he won’t stop talking about how good the wrestlers are at sports that aren’t wrestling. In addition to “Alicia Fox is probably good at track,” he wouldn’t shut up about how cool it was that Aksana has done well in bodybuilding, finishing with “best form” at the Arnold Classic. Can we talk about how they’re good at wrestling? Even if we’re lying? Furthermore, is that why her TitanTron video is bed sheets?


----------



## x78

^ You could nitpick all commentators in that way. I get that Riley isn't an indy guy and 'botches', whatever.


----------



## NikkiSixx

x78 said:


> ^ You could nitpick all commentators in that way. *I get that Riley isn't an indy guy and 'botches', whatever.*


Literally not the point being made.


----------



## Obfuscation

Brother is nitpicking. God forbid Alex Riley has one occasion where he does that bad typical WWE commentary that everyone else does. The "irregardless" plug is only valid bullet point.

Willing to believe the truck tells Riley to continuously plug his past history with the Miz as a well to regulate his relevancy back in 2010 & 2011 or else some fans may think he's just a new commentator.


----------



## Wcthesecret

HayleySabin said:


> Brother is nitpicking. God forbid Alex Riley has one occasion where he does that bad typical WWE commentary that everyone else does. The "irregardless" plug is only valid bullet point.
> 
> Willing to believe the truck tells Riley to continuously plug his past history with the Miz as a well to regulate his relevancy back in 2010 & 2011 or else some fans may think he's just a new commentator.


That seems reasonable.


----------



## jcmmnx

I think Zayn is the second best baby face worker in WWE right now. The fire, the selling, knowing when to throw in a hope spot and how to let the spots breath. This guy is ready right now to jump into the main angle opposite the Shield.

Of course the Cesaro match was better Cesaro is a top 5 guy on the planet contender right now. Zayn was tremendous in both matches guy is on fire right now.


----------



## Stanford

Everything is racist to Brandon Stroud.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Stanford said:


> Everything is racist to Brandon Stroud.


...that came out of nowhere...


----------



## Mister Hands

HayleySabin said:


> Brother is nitpicking. God forbid Alex Riley has one occasion where he does that bad typical WWE commentary that everyone else does. The "irregardless" plug is only valid bullet point.
> 
> Willing to believe the truck tells Riley to continuously plug his past history with the Miz as a well to regulate his relevancy back in 2010 & 2011 or else some fans may think he's just a new commentator.


Eh, I really do find Riley super annoying on commentary. It may be because bad stuff stands out more on NXT than elsewhere. Or because between him and Philips (I think?), they don't have 1% of Regal's commentary nous.


----------



## Stanford

Wcthesecret said:


> ...that came out of nowhere...


Someone quoted him complaining about racism like 4 posts above mine.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Delbusto1 said:


>


:datass dat highlight.

Have to agree with Riley, he can be a tad bit annoying promoting himself so much, but he still has a top notch way of big upping a match and calling it in a way. Sometimes when hearing him on commentary though is like listing to an interview, just gets annoying.


----------



## Mister Hands

Stanford said:


> Everything is racist to Brandon Stroud.





Stanford said:


> Someone quoted him complaining about racism like 4 posts above mine.


I'm usually a big fan of your posts, but I also hugely enjoy Stroud's columns, so it's weird seeing these posts. Is this a genuine gripe or some arch irony I'm missing?


----------



## Stanford

Mister Hands said:


> I'm usually a big fan of your posts, but I also hugely enjoy Stroud's columns, so it's weird seeing these posts. Is this a genuine gripe or some arch irony I'm missing?


He complains about everything.

I get that he has to write about _something_; but when I first started reading his column (2, 3 years ago)he would pick out minor details and just vamp on them using humour, or pop culture references, or whatever. It was the complete opposite of what you'd find on forums like this one, in that it actually enhanced the experience of watching wrestling. He may as well be BruceBlitz. 

Now it's as if he's trying to be the arch-philosopher of pro wrestling. It's like when George Carlin stopped telling jokes in favor of unfunny pseudo-profound social commentary. I can get complaining at Wrestlingforum: the absolute worst example of wrestling fandom.


----------



## x78

NikkiSixx said:


> Literally not the point being made.


Yeah, but I'm sure nobody would be complaining if it was Kassius Ohno talking about how he used to team with Cesaro.


----------



## NikkiSixx

x78 said:


> Yeah, but I'm sure nobody would be complaining if it was Kassius Ohno talking about how he used to team with Cesaro.


How is that the same thing as comparing a black Diva to a black track runner solely because they're both black, athletic females?

Also, Ohno isn't (well, wasn't) talking non-stop about teaming with Cesaro. Plus, in the WWE Universe, he hasn't.


----------



## PunkShoot

Other then the zayn match, the one thing that stood out to me big time was BOTH diva promo's, especially summer rae.

She absolutely killed it, plays her character perfectly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mister Hands said:


> Eh, I really do find Riley super annoying on commentary. It may be because bad stuff stands out more on NXT than elsewhere. Or because between him and Philips (I think?), they don't have 1% of Regal's commentary nous.


Fair enough. I'm a fan & get a kick hearing him on Superstars & Main Event too. His best combo is with Tony Dawson on Superstars. Go figure.

Nobody touches Regal on commentary. It's a competition few could tie.


----------



## NikkiSixx

I hope we can all agree on Regal being the best. Please. Please?!?


----------



## x78

NikkiSixx said:


> How is that the same thing as comparing a black Diva to a black track runner solely because they're both black, athletic females?
> 
> Also, Ohno isn't (well, wasn't) talking non-stop about teaming with Cesaro. Plus, in the WWE Universe, he hasn't.


Maybe he thinks she looks like her, or she reminds him of her? People have compared Angelo Dawkins to Muhammad Ali too, it isn't really a big deal. The point I was making is that it's annoying when guys like Riley are given a rough time just because they don't come from wrestling backgrounds, whereas others are seemingly given a free pass. I wasn't accusing you of that personally and I can understand why people might get tired of Riley talking about Miz all the time or whatever, it's just something that annoys me sometimes about this forum.


----------



## Oxidamus

"_4. Oh, and he won’t stop talking about how good the wrestlers are at sports that aren’t wrestling. In addition to “Alicia Fox is probably good at track,” he wouldn’t shut up about how cool it was that Aksana has done well in bodybuilding, finishing with “best form” at the Arnold Classic. Can we talk about how they’re good at wrestling? Even if we’re lying? Furthermore, is that why her TitanTron video is bed sheets?_"

:lol
Gotta disagree with this. The rest I'm pretty neutral about, it's not much of a fuss to me.

But this... Aksana is meant to be billed as a fairly strong diva so why would they not talk about her bodybuilding?

That being said her efforts in the tag match in question were very impressive, for her, at least.


----------



## Harbinger

I like A-Ry. I don't pay so much attention to commentary that I notice him talking about himself all the time, and he's just got a good voice. He always sounds excited to be where he is and genuinely seems like he's having the time of his life calling any match, even if its a shitty women's tag. I appreciate that. When the commentator is having a blast I feel like all of his energy is making the match that much more enjoyable. It makes it fun. On top of that, he calls the moves right, is very knowledgable of all the wrestlers and their backgrounds, and I love the comparisons to real sports. He made up his own 5 tools in wrestling and named Swagger a 5 tool guy. As a massive baseball fan, that's cool to me. 

I just realized there's two Dawson's in NXT. If we go by Scott's gimmick, then Tony is his brother/cousin/uncle. Idk how it works. It was a busy day in the trailer park. 

Anyway, it's not like WWE to mix names up like that, regardless of how minor a character's role is. And on the topic of Scott Dawson, I'm appreciating the guy more and more. He's a good worker and a solid hand. He hasn't had any mic time but I think he could be passable based on backstage stuff. He can be a nice midcard guy someday with the right manager. Is the right one Le Fort? I don't know yet. And I love how he's always picking his teeth with a plastic tooth pick/dental floss combo :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Ha. Someone else making the double Dawson joke. I always do that when I watch too.

Dawson _(the wrestler, but the commentator too)_ is cool in my book.


----------



## Oxidamus

Harbinger said:


> Anyway, it's not like WWE to mix names up like that, regardless of how minor a character's role is. And on the topic of Scott Dawson, I'm appreciating the guy more and more. He's a good worker and a solid hand. He hasn't had any mic time but I think he could be passable based on backstage stuff. He can be a nice midcard guy someday with the right manager. Is the right one Le Fort? I don't know yet. And I love how he's always picking his teeth with a plastic tooth pick/dental floss combo :lmao


I thought of Dawson as a jobber kind of guy when I first looked at him.

Him being with Le Fort(?) made me think that Le Fort was a goofy, stupid manager who just gets lucky and picks up wins somehow.


----------



## Sephiroth

Did I find the secret discussion for NXT? Is it okay to come in here uninvited?


----------



## Harbinger

Oxitron said:


> I thought of Dawson as a jobber kind of guy when I first looked at him.
> 
> Him being with Le Fort(?) made me think that Le Fort was a goofy, stupid manager who just gets lucky and picks up wins somehow.


Right now, yeah that's all his is. I'm not saying he's ready to break out or anything, but he does everything well, even if there's nothing spectacular about him yet. There's room for people like that.

As for Le Fort, he is a goof. That's why he stands out. He's a self important wanna be celebrity/talent mogul. No way anyone will take it seriously.


----------



## Obfuscation

His fashion sense is fabulous too. Jacket was so bright this week even I needed sunglasses.



> Did I find the secret discussion for NXT? Is it okay to come in here uninvited?


You know that famous Lord of the Rings quote about 'not passing'? Yeah, the opposite.


----------



## Harbinger

Sephiroth said:


> Did I find the secret discussion for NXT? Is it okay to come in here uninvited?


Just don't tell your friends :side:


----------



## Sephiroth

HayleySabin said:


> His fashion sense is fabulous too. Jacket was so bright this week even I needed sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that famous Lord of the Rings quote about 'not passing'? Yeah, the opposite.


So I can walk to Mordor NXT thread? Sweet.

So if Zayn had to get rid of the mask, what are the chances Del Sol does?

Also, not sure if you guys are indy wrestling fans too but I remember the rampant rumors over the years that El Generico is the UGLIEST MOTHERFUCKER ever and if he ever unmasked it would explode the world. The rumor was started by Steen I believe as a rib and fans started to actually believe it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Del Sol has the lucha vibe going for him. I think his chances of actually being able to keep it are strong. Besides, he could be a lukewarm hand at the promo game and keeping the mask to assist his appeal with fans could be the smart move. WWE knew Generico could thrive on the mic & without the mask so it proved to work out.

Never heard that Steen rumor. Wished I did when I finally saw his face.


----------



## Harbinger

The generico thing is funny. He goes years with never being seen without the mask and barely speaking. Turns out he's good looking, can cut a great promo, and he's a ton of charisma. Who knew right? He won the crowd over in record time. At least as good as, if not better than he would have with the mask on. Guy's the real deal.


----------



## Obfuscation

Charisma isn't a shocker since that leaped off the screen when you watched him for years with the mask, but the other two are the surprise. Especially the mic work. Never knew how comfortable & good he was via using the broken english gimmick and never actually cutting a true promo.


----------



## Sephiroth

I think his mic skills were the biggest worry I had when I heard he was unmasked. Thank God he is the fucking man at everything he does.

I AM kinda disappointed because my favorite part of his gimmick used to be the good lucha guy teaming with the monster asshole but they were best friends through thick and thin.


----------



## Harbinger

I get a little sad every time I realize there's no pride of Tijuna anymore  poor Tijuana.


----------



## Obfuscation

Maybe we'll luck out soon enough that the large bellied jock like jerk will show up in Florida and the reunion will leave all of us feeling so good.


----------



## Sephiroth

I hate to put this kind of pressure on Zayn, but if he could wrestle as both Zayn and then later every night as Generico, I'd die happy. They can keep teasing Zayn vs Generico for it to never happen....UNTIL THE DAY IT DOES!


----------



## Oxidamus

So who's the absolute worst male on the roster?

CJ Parker obviously


----------



## Harbinger

Oxitron said:


> So who's the absolute worst male on the roster?
> 
> CJ Parker obviously


Parker's bad but Mason's just brutal. Breeze does nothing for me either.


----------



## Obfuscation

Zayn vs Generico? THE WORLD COULDN'T TAKE IT.

Mason Ryan doesn't bother me. Actually dug his slugfest vs Russev this week too. I'm big on matches like that.

Parker wins my vote b/c he's literally the only guy I can't say I like. Unless Langston is still around. But he's better than Parker despite me hating the mong.


----------



## Sephiroth

I still hate Graves with a passion. I can't help, he was fucking atrocious as Sterling James Keenan.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Harbinger said:


> I get a little sad every time I realize there's no pride of Tijuna anymore  poor Tijuana.


*begins urinating and deficating in the Tijuana rivers and water supply* I'm sorry what were you saying I wasn't listening.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gaves has had some good tags. Never wows me much in the ring in singles, but he's got something with his character on NXT that I just like. Dislike is plausible and can see it.


----------



## Wcthesecret

HayleySabin said:


> Gaves has had some good tags. Never wows me much in the ring in singles, but he's got something with his character on NXT that I just like. Dislike is plausible and can see it.


That's only because you're a woman that likes the bad boy schtick.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's exactly it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Harbinger said:


> Parker's bad but Mason's just brutal. Breeze does nothing for me either.


Was quite annoyed when Mason was going over Ziggler and Swagger on the ME roster only for him to disappear with the snap of a finger. Has he not improved? Read, and heard he really puts in effort, and I think he's gotten more control in the ring, because he seemed like a real dangerous worker when he first started.


----------



## Obfuscation

He's better, in a way. Doesn't work matches that extend past a squash except for this week. Suppose he still doesn't offer too much to engage folks, so that's where I think some don't like him for. Or they could flat out not care for him in general. Another logical point.


----------



## Harbinger

Okay, he's not abysmal or anything. He just can't put together a real match unless he's carried to it. 

But the real issue is that he makes Lance Storm look like Jericho in the charisma dept.


----------



## Obfuscation

The ultimate insult. Now I want a Lance Storm vs Mason Ryan charisma challenge. Both had fits of horrendous dancing shown.


----------



## Lazyking

Mason Ryan makes Rob Terry look like Benoit in the ring.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Sephiroth said:


> Did I find the secret discussion for NXT? Is it okay to come in here uninvited?


Great, now we gotta teach one more person the secret handshake...


----------



## Obfuscation

Rob Terry comment is pushing it. Carry job by Luke Gallows/D.O.C. this year or not, nah. Ryan's better. Again, another charisma-less dude forced to dance comically for a spell. What is this booking?


----------



## Harbinger

HayleySabin said:


> The ultimate insult. Now I want a Lance Storm vs Mason Ryan charisma challenge. Both had fits of horrendous dancing shown.


----------



## Harbinger

For the record, I'm totally up for a Goldust appreciation thread.


----------



## Daiko

Harbinger said:


>


Storm supporting We The People from the past. What a great guy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Daiko said:


> Storm supporting We The People from the past. What a great guy.


So focused on the captions, I didn't notice. :lmao


----------



## Harbinger

The best part is he's Canadian.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Harbinger said:


> The best part is he's Canadian.


:lol poor lance

y'all probably already saw this but Sami returned home and did WORK with AntoniODAYSOFF Cesaro. 



> * Antonio Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn was next. WHAT A TREAT!! Chants through the whole match, an amazing match! Zayn wins with a small package rollup. There were huge "this is awesome", "Ole" and "let's go Zayn" chants through the whole match.
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0906/565423/wwe-live-event-results/#2wFC8kkOrl2QymYE.99


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao @ the painted face of Lance Storm.


----------



## x78

Sephiroth said:


> So if Zayn had to get rid of the mask, what are the chances Del Sol does?


He won't, his new ring name is 'Kalisto' which is clearly a lucha name.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Okay so, I'm very late to the party, but I just got Hulu Plus and all I can say is I've really missed out. I hardly know any of the wrestlers on the show but one thing REALLY stands out to me and that is it focuses more on wrestling than anything else. Yes, there are promos and vignettes but clearly the focus is on the wrestling matches themselves. I've watched 3 or 4 so far and I can say that it's probably my favorite show of the WWE. I'd say it's safe to say this has Dusty Rhodes written all over this show.


----------



## Lazyking

Did you get Hulu Plus for NXT? it's free on the Hulu site now lol.

Although for some reason, a jobber show like Superstars isn't.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Lazyking said:


> Did you get Hulu Plus for NXT? it's free on the Hulu site now lol.
> 
> Although for some reason, a jobber show like Superstars isn't.


No I got it or other reasons. It's just funny that it worked like that but I got Hulu plus before NXT went to the regular Hulu.


----------



## I Came To Play

Catched the end of NXT now before Raw, what's Swagger doing on it


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I can imagine a NXT tie in with RAW. Dusty Rhodes comes on RAW and ends up losing control of NXT so Triple H starts bringing some to the main roster.


----------



## x78

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I can imagine a NXT tie in with RAW. Dusty Rhodes comes on RAW and ends up losing control of NXT so Triple H starts bringing some to the main roster.


It won't happen, NXT and Raw are treated like separate universes. They won't even make mention of the main roster storylines on NXT.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed this week's NXT here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-nxt-9112013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: The finish to the opener stunk but from there everything else was good, making this a good show.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Currently watching, and :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao only my ni**a Enzo can get away with those tights.

HOLY SHIT Bo Dallas is fucking awful. It just begs heat.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Sasha Banks ass is the meaning of life.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

The Main event was horrible like most will think; comparing it to the past few main events will make it look horrible though. Leo Kruger has a good look to go along with his gimmick, but he didn't seem to do anything but be a little stronger the whole match.

That divas match was MOTN. :lol really good, liked the heel turn (was glad because I figured they were doing it), but loved the huge between Sasah and Summer Rae. Can we get a gif of Paige ripping off her jacket, literally the hottest ab shot I've ever seen of a girl.


----------



## Wcthesecret

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Sasha Banks ass is the meaning of life.


SASHA BANKS IS NOT AJ LEE!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

PALE AS A GHOST.

amirite? of course I am.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:clap:clap:clap Sasha vs Paige was great.

Sasha and Bayley may be the best female workers in NXT.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bayley sure. Sasha? Nononono. Summer Rae has had better outings at this point. Which is meant to be a compliment on how I'm actually impressed by Summer Rae being a competent & good worker coming from a model background. Sasha can always improve. This new path is probably the way to go.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I think Sasha has a great flow, and is on point. To be fair, I've seen just a little from her, but I think I know what you're talking about. I thought she excelled in this recent match, she kept the pressure, and didn't miss a beat.

Crowd wasn't truly invested in Leo vs Woods, which is a shame, I thought it was a well worked match between the 2. Like the energy in Woods, and Leo looks hella dangerous in the ring, but seems like the typical crazy character. Again thou, I've only seen little from the 2. 

Overall, I would say this week's show was about the same level as the last week's show because the last show's ME was top notch and made it worth it.


----------



## PRODIGY

Wcthesecret said:


> SASHA BANKS IS NOT AJ LEE!!!


No one said she was AJ.:hayley2


----------



## Jerichoholic274

sasha/paige was alright. Sasha is cute as hell.

Cj parker, despite having a cool finisher, is awful.

Renee should marry me.

Ruslev is a future world champ with Lefort as his mouth piece.

Boob dallas should drop the belt, he's unbearable.

woods/kruger wasn't bad. Woods is gonna be a midcard star.


----------



## Eulonzo

I secretly wanted Renee Young to walk off with Tyler Breeze after that attack backstage. :lol

I ship them. 8*D


----------



## Eulonzo

Sasha. :yum:

What the fuck was with the "We Will Rock You" chant crap from the crowd near the end? + Sasha slapping Paige's tits. :lol


----------



## Wcthesecret

Legasee said:


> No one said she was AJ.:hayley2


She's trying to be her, she dresses like her, ...well before... He tries to wrestle like her. And unlike her, she's boring as hell.


----------



## sharp1398

Eulonzo said:


> I secretly wanted Renee Young to walk off with Tyler Breeze after that attack backstage. :lol
> 
> I ship them. 8*D


lmao, good luck there. Tyler Breeze is enamored with himself.


----------



## Daiko

*Daiko's NXT Comments* - _Making you VoteDaiko since whenever that poll started._​
Straight into Intro? Down Shit Goes!

Enzo :mark::mark::mark::mark:

SAWFT :mark:

Stupid Cheese Eating Surrender Monkeys...

Captain Roughneck and the Bulgarian Brute? Worst Superheroes Ever... 

Ohay Regal :mark:

Regal burying Jersey now :lmao

What the fuck did Rusev just do? 

Why is he still doing it?

Well, if it looks fucking moronic the first two times, surely the third will set the table straight.. Right?

Nope.. Oh well, fourth time lucky.

Did Cass just knee Enzo in the back? 

That Tag Team attack.

That moment when you realise that you have just tried to pin someone when you aren't the legal man.

RANDOM END MATCH OUT OF NOWHERE!

What 5 count? He got to 3 and then went apeshit..

3 count and yer out.

Still though.. ENZO WON :mark::mark:

Hello Earing lady.

Look at this motherfucker :lmao

All those turned backs...








:lmao

Quiet crowd..

Please don't sing.

I like Facebook Potes too Bo.

Are they chanting 'Fix your Face'? :lmao

Oh.. Fix your Pants.. Not as funny tbhaley..

Oh Bo :lmao

Ahhh.. His boots.. Still though. Fix your face Bo.

He's going to sing isn't he?

Phew.

That woman just walking along in the crowd :lmao Mrs No Fucks Given

:renee :mark::mark::mark:

Not this tit.

With his left hand, he loves his outer self. With his right hand, he's in touch with his inner self... There's a masturbation joke in here somewhere. (Judging by that smile, Renee gets it.)

What the fuck is he talking about now?

Did he died?

Oh you so caring Renee.

Total Divas :mark:

Snoop Doggy Lion's Cousin.

MOTHERFUCKING PAIGE :mark::mark:

Happy Birthday to you.

God this match is awkward..

Nice Pin there from Sasha.

Is it bad that I know who that ref is? (Rod Zapata)

That fucking screaming does my head in..

Moar Holds.

We Will Rock You Chant :lmao :mark:

*Stomp Stomp Clap. Stomp Stomp Clap*

And a Wave? :lmao

Such a fucking awkward finish...

Sasha turn time?

Do she got da booty? She Dooooooooo.

Sasha turn time.

Slap da boobies.

Bully Rae doing work on Sasha.

Warriah.

These WWE Shop adverts are fucking horrible :lmao

Bully Rae :mark::mark:

The fact that they are standing in front of a Ryback Poster really amuses me.. Bully Rae & Bully Ry represent.










The rage inside of you? 

_Is Sasha Banks the Hulk? 
Will Ryback be fed? 
Is Alex Riley going to mention The Miz 12 times? _ 
Find out next week on *NXT!*

Krooga :mark:

Kroo Kroo Kroo Kroo Kroo 

Morphin' Time :mark:

Run Krooga! RUUUUN!

Kruger dancing :mark:

Fucker with the mask in the front row :lmao 

It's MORPHING TIME :mark:

About time..

Very eh NXT tbh. No standout segments or matches.


----------



## Mr. I

Did Sasha Banks get a boob job? She sure didn't look like that when she first showed up, she made AJ look voluptuous. Anyway, she's gotten much better in the ring, and she had an enjoyable match with Paige. But by god she needs to work on her acting, it's Bella Twins level bad.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jesus is Sylvester Lefort trying to look like Macho man or what?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

pretty sure Rusev botched that ending to the match. Enzo just had to play it off as if not so; they did fine. That was an awkward full minute cover though by Rusev.


----------



## Harbinger

Downloading now! I'm almost as excited for this thread as I am for the show lolololol


----------



## checkcola

From my brief time watching, that was the worst NXT crowd, not much of a show to be honest, matches were meh, but Regal has really known Paige since she was a baby? Man, how time passes


----------



## Mr. I

checkcola said:


> From my brief time watching, that was the worst NXT crowd, not much of a show to be honest, matches were meh, but Regal has really known Paige since she was a baby? Man, how time passes


It's the exact same crowd that were there last episode, they were just tired after going crazy for Zayn/Swagger. They still woke up for Paige and Enzo.


----------



## Harbinger

These two teams are both promising. Enzo is fucking awesome and Cass is growing on me as well. I love how they don't stop trash talking. The match was pretty good but ended to quickly. That Rusev spot with the knees while Enzo was laying on the ropes was great. Never seen that before. Dawson and Rusev worked well together but it's still weird seeing them together. I liked the finisher. Rusev has some ridiculous athleticism. Glad Enzo got a win for once, no matter how flukey. No complaints here seeing as there will probably be a rematch. 

Ugh. Bo Dallas looks like a Native American woman. The gimmicks much better but he still fucking sucks. Fix your pants :lmao He doesn't get how to be a heel. He kept getting flustered and losing his train of thought and stuttering. Pocahontas!!! Yes! The crowd agrees with me!

I'd skip the Parker interview if Renee wasnt there. Why is he dressed like Jack Sparrow? This feud sucks. Both guys suck. Bottom of the talent pool on NXT. Aiden English>both these clowns and he's jobbing :no: Wow, the Acension just claimed the title of worst and most unconvincing backstage attack ever when they beat down Graves a few weeks ago, but I think Breeze just won it from them. 

Sasha's butt (Y) not too big but still :yum:

Paige needs new ring gear. Her top looks like an old lady's bra. 

Awesome schoolboy into the turnbuckle spot. Why is Sasha using a camel clutch? Didnt Rusev use it as his finisher last week? Since they were taped in the same day it must have happened literally an hour before. Pay attention lady. Anyway, good match. They skipped the diva spots and just wrestled a real match like the rest of the roster would. I appreciate that. Paige ruffling Sasha's hair :lmao I'd be pissed too. Attack doesn't intrigue me too much since it was blatantly foreshadowed. Don't mind them working together more. EDIT: Sasha used a terminuse too which is apparently her finisher. Girl does not get the concept of protecting someone else's move

Stop giving the divas mic time tho...

KRUGGGGGAHHHHH :mark: He's channeling his inner Dudley with those pants

Woods is great too. His entrance is fun, as is everything he does. 

Okay match. I don't know that the right guy won. Woods is probably the better talent but Kruger's gimmick should put him above Woods on the food chain (pun intended). Kruger probably has a higher ceiling if he ever gets the call up. Dude's getting old and time is ticking. I'm a big supporter, mainly because of his gimmick. He's good enough in all other areas. His lacking mic skills have actually worked in his favor since his short promos half in another language/gibberish add to the danger and mistique of the character. 
?
Again, I have no problems with Woods. He likely won't ever reach true main event status, but there's nothing wrong with that. He could have a long career as an upper mid carder. He reminds me of Kingston (only partially because they're the same shade of mocha :side but with charisma and talent. He'll sell a lot of merch and draw a ton of younger fans as well as all the 20 something adults who share his 90s nostalgia. He's a great spokesperson as well. He may inherit that role from Miz eventually. 

Good show. Average for NXT but average NXT is still amazing. Only problem was the lack of ZAYN


----------



## NikkiSixx

Eulonzo said:


> I secretly wanted Renee Young to walk off with Tyler Breeze after that attack backstage. :lol
> 
> I ship them. 8*D


I would not be opposed to a Tyler Breeze/Renee Young/Sami Zayn love triangle storyline. BOOK IT.


----------



## x78

Harbinger said:


> Bo Dallas looks like a Native American woman.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. I

Harbinger said:


> These two teams are both promising. Enzo is fucking awesome and Cass is growing on me as well. I love how they don't stop trash talking. The match was pretty good but ended to quickly. That Rusev spot with the knees while Enzo was laying on the ropes was great. Never seen that before. Dawson and Rusev worked well together but it's still weird seeing them together. I liked the finisher. Rusev has some ridiculous athleticism. Glad Enzo got a win for once, no matter how flukey. No complaints here seeing as there will probably be a rematch.
> 
> Ugh. Bo Dallas looks like a Native American woman. The gimmicks much better but he still fucking sucks. Fix your pants :lmao He doesn't get how to be a heel. He kept getting flustered and losing his train of thought and stuttering. Pocahontas!!! Yes! The crowd agrees with me!
> 
> I'd skip the Parker interview if Renee wasnt there. Why is he dressed like Jack Sparrow? This feud sucks. Both guys suck. Bottom of the talent pool on NXT. Aiden English>both these clowns and he's jobbing :no: Wow, the Acension just claimed the title of worst and most unconvincing backstage attack ever when they beat down Graves a few weeks ago, but I think Breeze just won it from them.
> 
> Sasha's butt (Y) not too big but still :yum:
> 
> Paige needs new ring gear. Her top looks like an old lady's bra.
> 
> Awesome schoolboy into the turnbuckle spot. Why is Sasha using a camel clutch? Didnt Rusev use it as his finisher last week? Since they were taped in the same day it must have happened literally an hour before. Pay attention lady. Anyway, good match. They skipped the diva spots and just wrestled a real match like the rest of the roster would. I appreciate that. Paige ruffling Sasha's hair :lmao I'd be pissed too. Attack doesn't intrigue me too much since it was blatantly foreshadowed. Don't mind them working together more. EDIT: Sasha used a terminuse too which is apparently her finisher. Girl does not get the concept of protecting someone else's move
> 
> Stop giving the divas mic time tho...
> 
> KRUGGGGGAHHHHH :mark: He's channeling his inner Dudley with those pants
> 
> Woods is great too. His entrance is fun, as is everything he does.
> 
> Okay match. I don't know that the right guy won. Woods is probably the better talent but Kruger's gimmick should put him above Woods on the food chain (pun intended). Kruger probably has a higher ceiling if he ever gets the call up. Dude's getting old and time is ticking. I'm a big supporter, mainly because of his gimmick. He's good enough in all other areas. His lacking mic skills have actually worked in his favor since his short promos half in another language/gibberish add to the danger and mistique of the character.
> ?
> Again, I have no problems with Woods. He likely won't ever reach true main event status, but there's nothing wrong with that. He could have a long career as an upper mid carder. He reminds me of Kingston (only partially because they're the same shade of mocha :side but with charisma and talent. He'll sell a lot of merch and draw a ton of younger fans as well as all the 20 something adults who share his 90s nostalgia. He's a great spokesperson as well. He may inherit that role from Miz eventually.
> 
> Good show. Average for NXT but average NXT is still amazing. Only problem was the lack of ZAYN


Paige does have new ring gear. The one she wore in this episode is her old mid 2012 attire. She's had the leather Chyna-like one for ages. No idea why she wore that one again for this episode.


----------



## CM BORK

Watched NXT.

BO DALLAS = GOAT HEEL.

Believe In The Bo.


----------



## Srdjan99

Woods/Kruger was a pretty decent match, I'll give it a **3/4. **1/2 for Paige/Banks


----------



## King BOOKAH

Xavier Woods is the most protected guy on NXT. Since he has returned he is undefeated and it pushed pretty hard. He's black with a PHD.. Like it or not WWE is going to milk this guy for everything he has.

He'll hold the WHC belt, just a matter of how hard they push him towards the WWE title when the time comes. This guy is media gold, has the most unique move set and more charisma than the entire roster combined. Kids love em, chicks dig him, he's a super baby face in the making.


----------



## CM BORK

Xaiver Woods is Kofi Kingston. Even down to being a fake comic book fan/geek. This smiling smiling smiling TNA reject is an embarrassment.


----------



## Mr. I

King BOOKAH said:


> Xavier Woods is the most protected guy on NXT. Since he has returned he is undefeated and it pushed pretty hard. He's black with a PHD.. Like it or not WWE is going to milk this guy for everything he has.
> 
> He'll hold the WHC belt, just a matter of how hard they push him towards the WWE title when the time comes. This guy is media gold, has the most unique move set and more charisma than the entire roster combined. Kids love em, chicks dig him, he's a super baby face in the making.


I have no problem with that. The guy is talented and charismatic, and easily connects with the crowd. Push him.



CM BORK said:


> Xaiver Woods is Kofi Kingston. Even down to being a *fake comic book fan/geek*. This smiling smiling smiling TNA reject is an embarrassment.


What are you basing that on? Oh yeah, the fact that you don't like him, so he's automatically a stupidhead and all that.


----------



## Bryan D.

Just pair Bo Dallas with Vickie Guerrero and you have nuclear heat. :lol It's amazing how people hate the dude.


----------



## King BOOKAH

CM BORK said:


> Xaiver Woods is Kofi Kingston. Even down to being a fake comic book fan/geek. This smiling smiling smiling TNA reject is an embarrassment.


:StephenA


You keep making this fking retarded comparison that NO ONE agrees with. why keep posting it? It looked dumb the first time you did now you just look desperate. Only thing similar about them is they are both black.


----------



## Wcthesecret

CM BORK said:


> Xaiver Woods is Kofi Kingston. Even down to being a fake comic book fan/geek. This smiling smiling smiling TNA reject is an embarrassment.


No, Xavier has personality, Kofi doesn't.


----------



## Eulonzo

NikkiSixx said:


> I would not be opposed to a Tyler Breeze/Renee Young/Sami Zayn love triangle storyline. BOOK IT.


I agree, secretly. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Xavier Woods just like Kofi Kingston? Heavens no. Take that daft comparison and go. Far away.

Alexander Rusev's third match on TV and impressed yet again. I'm digging this cat a ton. Fluky finish or not, a nice tag match on the whole. All of them in the feud are (Y) Lefort too, of course.


----------



## SOSheamus

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> pretty sure Rusev botched that ending to the match. Enzo just had to play it off as if not so; they did fine. That was an awkward full minute cover though by Rusev.


I don't think so. Dawson supposedly got dq'ued because he was in the ring off the tag for more than five. The ref never got to five and called the DQ at three. Presumably because the double team attack was too quick, the ref was too slow to start the count or Dawson was supposed to stay in the pin for longer and allow the ref to reach five...

Side note. I thought parkers promo was hilarious.


----------



## Oxidamus

Trying to watch the 11th episode of NXT. Dailymotion player is a piece of shit.


The ending of that tag match was so awkward. Dawson trying to pin, the DQ count... :lol... Even if it was intended it was so awkward.

So jaded on Bo, I have no idea if he's good or bad at getting people mad.

CJ Parker was so bad in that segment... Weird choice to call a phoenix a 'he' too. :|

Still don't really get Paige though, she's good but still seems really overrated. That elbow shoulder spot was just bad. Divas in NXT and on the main roster seem to really like overdoing rest holds.

Kruger seems pretty good. The arm work at the start was a bit excessive though. I get the reasoning and all but it was too long. He needs to be more vicious with strikes tbh. Didn't really get to see much of Woods in the match.
:mark: That roll into the kip-up was awesome but that spinebuster catch was fucking amazing.


----------



## dxbender

Something I thought of.....

Anyone else think Bo Dallas looks like Willy Wonka(the "modern" one played by Johnny Depp)


----------



## NikkiSixx

Depp!Willy Wonka is too masculine to remind me of Bo Dallas.


----------



## Duberry

Just caught up with the last months worth of NXT's that were clogging up my Sky Planner. Bo Dallas is still hilariously bad, but his troll heel that thinks he's a babyface gimmick works to perfection. His almost inaudible mumbling promos while the crowd chanted random obscenities at him had me rolling. Zayn has been on fire lately. Dat match with Cesaro :mark: I've always known he was a great wrestler but i'm surprised at how comfortable he is on the mic and how naturally likeable he is as himself and not El Generico. Hope he wins the title, continues to improve his promo skills before getting called up sometime in the next 6 months or so. 

I'm convinced CJ Parker is Bo's attempt at creating his own version of Dude Love.

Last but not least. Enzo Amore. This guy is brilliant, already a better comedy character than pretty much everyone on the actual wwe roster, call him up pronto Vince. A Caz/Enzo/Ryback skit on Raw is a must.


----------



## RiverFenix

Has Rusev used his roll through German suplex yet? Seen here at 3:40 mark -


----------



## Daiko

Not yet.


----------



## x78

dxbender said:


> Something I thought of.....
> 
> Anyone else think Bo Dallas looks like Willy Wonka(the "modern" one played by Johnny Depp)


Bo actually reminds me a little of Michael Jackson, who I think Johnny Depp based that Willie Wonka character on.


----------



## Wcthesecret

x78 said:


> Bo actually reminds me a little of Michael Jackson, who I think Johnny Depp based that Willie Wonka character on.


...so you're telling me.....that he's a pedophile...creating his own childrens hospital...


----------



## Oxidamus

SJFC, you're forgetting about Rusev. He's pretty impressive for a big guy. I read he was trained by Rikishi which makes a lot of sense if that's true.

I can see Bo losing the NXT title to Zayn, and down the road, Zayn losing it to Rusev.


That reminds me though, do you guys think Bo will go to the main roster after losing the NXT title, or stick around NXT? I'm hoping he sticks around because you really can't translate his gimmick to the main roster very easily.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Oxitron said:


> SJFC, you're forgetting about Rusev. He's pretty impressive for a big guy. I read he was trained by Rikishi which makes a lot of sense if that's true.
> 
> I can see Bo losing the NXT title to Zayn, and down the road, Zayn losing it to Rusev.
> 
> 
> That reminds me though, do you guys think Bo will go to the main roster after losing the NXT title, or stick around NXT? I'm hoping he sticks around because you really can't translate his gimmick to the main roster very easily.


Yeah there are a lot of stupid fans at the main shows.


----------



## Interceptor88

Wcthesecret said:


> Yeah there are a lot of stupid fans at the main shows.


 That's one problem, and another is that WWE writers' speciality is ruining promising gimmicks.


----------



## Obfuscation

Zayn vs Rusev already has me giddy.


----------



## DOPA

Zayn vs Rusev would be :mark:.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

HayleySabin said:


> Alexander Rusev's third match on TV and impressed yet again. I'm digging this cat a ton. Fluky finish or not, a nice tag match on the whole. All of them in the feud are (Y) Lefort too, of course.


he has a pretty good interview (even if kayfabe) on WWE.com (of course in the NXT section). Almost went to the Bulgarian Olympics.



HayleySabin said:


> Zayn vs Rusev already has me giddy.


:mark:



SOSheamus said:


> I don't think so. Dawson supposedly got dq'ued because he was in the ring off the tag for more than five. The ref never got to five and called the DQ at three. Presumably because the double team attack was too quick, the ref was too slow to start the count or Dawson was supposed to stay in the pin for longer and allow the ref to reach five...


oh, ok. I was confused lol, and the audience was silent.

Alex Riley is so good on Commentary.


----------



## Obfuscation

The Bulgarian Brute.

This guy literally came out of nowhere. It's awesome. He came out for a match at SummerSlam access and I left b/c I didn't know who he was or his opponent_(Mojo Rawley. Guy looks awful.)_ & I wanted to see 3MB. Now I almost regret it. At least I saw his entrance.


----------



## dxbender

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Has Rusev used his roll through German suplex yet? Seen here at 3:40 mark -


lol, so much has changed since FCW.

Rusev seems so diff now. And Mike Dalton....From a FCW jobber like superstar, changed gimmicks and now Tyler Breeze is so much better


----------



## Obfuscation

Never underestimate a gimmick change. Can do wonders for some folk.

Dolph Ziggler & Damien Sandow come to mind for main roster examples.


----------



## Harbinger

HayleySabin said:


> The Bulgarian Brute.
> 
> This guy literally came out of nowhere. It's awesome. He came out for a match at SummerSlam access and I left b/c I didn't know who he was or his opponent_(Mojo Rawley. Guy looks awful.)_ & I wanted to see 3MB. Now I almost regret it. At least I saw his entrance.


You chose Jinder Mahal over Rusev.... I'm so disappointed. 

I mean I had no idea who Rusev was until recently either but you _chose_ to see 3MB. How unfortunate.


----------



## Obfuscation

Drew McIntyre > life. 

And I saw him. Fuck YES.


----------



## Oxidamus

Rusev has a crazy cool German suplex. Then again, Breeze is a pretty small guy so it might not be super impressive against bigger guys, but it does look good.


----------



## Harbinger

Last week NXT was up on XWT pretty early hopefully they're on the ball again :mark:


----------



## Pycckue

Tyler Breeze is so coool


----------



## THANOS

I suppose he'll grow on me, and he has a decent voice (it's not cringeworthy like I expected but nothing amazing), but Aiden English looked like a complete tool in his debut, but I do think he'll become more comfortable in the coming weeks.


----------



## Srdjan99

Zayn/Hawkins- ***
Main Event- ***1/2, such a fun match, Breeze is super cool


----------



## Flux

"I was just leaving all of my BOlievers a message on the new Bo Dallas hotline. It's currently testing in places like... BOlivia"

I don't think I've ever laughed so much at one simple little phrase. We need THIS Bo Dallas on the main roster ASAP.


----------



## THANOS

Srdjan99 said:


> Zayn/Hawkins- ***
> Main Event- ***1/2, such a fun match, Breeze is super cool


He's certainly getting over well with his zoolander gimmick, but I think he should dye his hair a different color to separate himself from Ziggler, because, other than the attire, he's basically a Ziggler clone at this point. He should dye his hair platinum or something! I think that would be cool and unique.


----------



## Screwball

Aiden English tries too hard however he does have some Sandow in him.


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed NXT 9/18/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-nxt-9182013-results-and-review.html

Overall thoughts: Another fun edition of NXT. Two good matches here and a good Bo Dallas segment. I was also glad to see Aiden English finally get a chance to have a character. Check it out!

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Daiko

rzombie1988 said:


>


Magnificent bastard :mark:


----------



## Daiko

*Gary Oak's NXT Review/Comments* - _Premium Reviews right here._​
Sami straight off :mark:

Average crowd.

Oh boy, Riley's back.

Mr No Reaction.

Use Main Roster lightly with Hawkins..

Armdrags time :mark:

...Things we have.. He just did a fucking armdrag..

Sami 'The Natural' Zayn. Eh.

Two fuckers just chatting away in the front row :lol

The Natural vs The Ringpost WM 30. Book it Vince!

That Slide takedown was awesome :lol

We gonna be doing this again Riley?

Double KO incoming? :lol

Yakuza incoming??

Aww..

The fuck is Sami doing? :lol

Some fucking kick there..

IMPALER DDT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

STOP CALLING HIM THE FUCKING NATURAL!

HAWKINS :mark:

Hawkins :lol

ZAYN'S UNLOADING! BAH GAWD!

YAKUZA :mark::mark:

TORNADO :mark:

SAMI :mark:










Rick Victor doesn't take none of yo shit.

Fucking Aiden English :mark:

Fucking Spotlight :mark:

I am the very model of a Scientist Salarian, I've studied species Turian, Asari and Batarian. I'm quite good at genetics (as a subset of biology) because I am an expert (Which I know is a tautology) My Xenoscience studies range from urban to agrarian, I am the very model of a Scientist Salariaaan. :mark:

Yer singing it wrong English!

I like this kid. Other than the whole non Scientist Salarian part.

Who's this motherfucker and why is he touching greatness?

Michael who now?

Riley singing :lmao

You're Welcome from the crowd :lmao

tikabooson

Sing again please.

Spotlight again :mark:

OH SHIT YES!! :mark:

I fucking love this guy.

Riley :lmao

Bo's talking to himself on the phone..

OH LAWD :mark: :renee









He's like a fucking 3 year old.. GUESS WHAT I JUST DID?? What? A DWAWING OF UH OWL.

All that freedom on that phone :datass

Bo.. Dallas.. Hotline... No. Give Aiden English or Renee one and then we'll talk.

His face when he came up with that Bolivia line..



Spoiler: Bo..livia















Hawkins getting BOried. :mark:



Spoiler: You fucking kidding me here















From English to this motherfucker. :jose



Spoiler: Renee Young













She just fucking can't.



DA GAME! :mark:

:mark:

The crowd :lmao:lmao

KROO KROO KROO KROO KROO KROO KROO KROO KROO KROO KROO KROO :mark::mark:

It already looks like these two have chemistry, so lets just hope that it shows in the ring.

Oh yeah.. There's others incoming.. 

ASCENSION TIME :mark::mark:

Victor :mark:

Woods :mark:

This fucker..

This fucker :mark:

His new theme is awful, but this fucker :mark:

Neville flipping shit :mark:

Tags.. 

Do any of these 4 even have a finisher that focuses on the arm?

One more Tag chant :lmao

Oh my lawd they're alive!! We want Breeze!!

Conor beating up poor Krooga. 

He's hiding behind the damn turnbuckle :lmao

It's MORPHIN' TIIIIIIME!!

Did they all died?

Breeze is so damn over :lol

I'm in tears! Breeze :lmao

This crowd :lmao :lmao

:yes He's back babeh!

Surely they have to turn him face soon..

Again! :lmao

And they're chanting again :lmao

:yes He's back again babeh!!

That Parker scream :lmao

Victor.. Whatcha doin'?

BREEZE!!!!! :mark::mark:

He.. He touched his face...

Krooga & The Ascension :lmao

See ya lads. 

4 finishers incoming.

Not the face chant :lmao

3 finishers and whatever the fuck Graves did.

Neville :mark:

Fantastic Main Event there! Not the best ring work, but the crowd and the comedy was incredibly well done.

That pose at the end :lmao


----------



## Mr. I

THANOS said:


> He's certainly getting over well with his zoolander gimmick, but I think he should dye his hair a different color to separate himself from Ziggler, because, other than the attire, he's basically a Ziggler clone at this point. He should dye his hair platinum or something! I think that would be cool and unique.


I'm really not getting the "Ziggler clone" claims. Ziggler is a show-off prone wrestler, Breeze is a Zoolander esque male model. Other than the hair and build, what do they have in common?


----------



## The Gorgeous One

Really entertaining show. 

-Sami Zayn vs Hawkins started off quite slowly, but it really picked up towards the end and by the end of the match the people were into it. Zayn is over as fuck can't wait for the eventual NXT championship match vs BO.

-The new Triple H dvd is whats best for business, GOAT name too.

-Aiden English was incredible and the pop for the encore was awesome. I love these out of the box gimmicks.

-Bo Dallas is quite quickly becoming one of my favourites, holy shit that interview was funny, cringeworthy, but funny. The build up between him and Zayn is really good I hope they leave it as long as possible until Zayn finally gets a shot at Bo, it will be a PPV worthy moment.

-The tag team turmoil match was ace, great quick tags keeping the action moving. Breeze coming in hitting one move then tagging out was gold, like a bitch version of what Scott Hall used to do with Nash. The ending was good, all of them had something going on.

Last weeks episode was very meh, glad it was so good this week.


----------



## normal situation

Finally, English is getting his shot in the spotlight! :mark:

Also, I'm pretty sure his opponent was QT Marshall


----------



## x78

:grande2


----------



## Paul Rudd

I can't bolieve I'm starting to like Bo Dallas


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Breeze being so over :mark:

And Bo was hilarious... I fucking hate him so much.


----------



## Three Dog

IMO the only Two that should have been called up to the main roster like yesterday are Zayn And Neville, maybe Bo as he is coming along quite well


----------



## RiverFenix

^Neville is completely lacking in the character department. Zayn and Kruger are main roster ready. 

The Hawkins vs Zayn match started slow but really picked up at the end. It goes to show you the talent level on the side lines in the wwe that Hawkins can't get a sniff on the main cards. But he needs a complete look and character make-over. I couldn't care less he is from Queens, just like I don't care JTG is from Brooklyn. Basing your whole character around the city you're from is uncreative and very shallow and limiting. 

I LOVED the Zayn sell on the Pele kick - how he sold being knocked loopy but was still reaching for Hawkins, like in autopilot. You see that in the UFC when a guy is knocked silly and instinct has them still shooting for a take down, even if sometimes they end up trying to mistakenly take down or grapple with the referee. That wasn't an Alphamare Waterslide Hawkins hit though. 

English's entrance and post-match was great, fans were already sold on it. In match he was basic, but the match was secondary to the character building really right now. 

Didn't watch the long main event, because I boycott anything involving CJ Parker.


----------



## Daiko

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Didn't watch the long main event, because I boycott anything involving CJ Parker.


You really missed out..


----------



## Snapdragon

Michael Cuellari is QT Marshall from ROH btw


----------



## padraic

yeah the main event was fun. also loved how zayn sold that kick, really added to the moment. good show overall. breeze is so over lol


----------



## Harbinger

Zayn/Hawkins was really good. Sami doing gold as usual, and I've always thought Curt was under rated and under utilized.

AIDEN! Finally. I've been saying he needs to get some time forever. Idk how I feel about this gimmick, but he went all in it. Anytime a guy gives his gimmick everything, it tends to work out regardless of how ridiculous (see: Fandango). I'd have preferred him to keep his 1930's mans-man gimmick with just the mustache and the suspenders and the hairy chest. Like something you'd see in an old gangster movie. But it's okay as long as he's on TV.

I fucking hate Bo Dallas. At this point I don't know if he just sucks or if he's the best heel NXT has seen yet. What the fuck did I just say...

Half way through the show the story's Aiden English.

Edit: I hate Tyler Breeze but his twitter handle is MmmGorgeous :lmao Great


----------



## Crozer

Aiden English was fucking awesome. So swift and "manly" while doing the most sissy-like actions. Guy's over.

Put him in feud with Enzo and together _THEY PUUUTTTT THE EEEEEE IN THE DUBLE-EWWWWW DUBLE-EWWWWW...........EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!_

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Daiko

Harbinger said:


> I fucking hate Bo Dallas. At this point I don't know if he just sucks or if he's the best heel NXT has seen yet. What the fuck did I just say...


I've figured Bo out.

The Casuals hate him because he's condescending and is against their hero.
The 'Smarks' hate him because he's awful at almost everything, condescending and is against their hero.

Bo isn't a great heel at all but both NXT Creative and Bo are playing this to perfection. They've both got almost everyone hating him for different reasons but in the end, the people that think he's awful will just blend in with the people that think he's a dick and in the end it's just more boos (Or should that be Bo's) at the end of the night.

This is just another case of NXT Creative listening to the crowd and changing things around. They did the same with Enzo & Big Cass to a similar success which just further shows why NXT's Creative team is one of. if not the, best Creative Teams in the entire US.


----------



## checkcola

That was a nice show. I enjoyed the mainevent and that was the first time I bought into Breeze as a wrestling character. 

Riley trying to tag Zayn as The Natural. #NoNoNo


----------



## Daiko

checkcola said:


> That was a nice show. I enjoyed the mainevent and that was the first time I bought into Breeze as a wrestling character.
> 
> Riley trying to tag Zayn as The Natural. #NoNoNo


I'm pretty sure that was Phillips who tried to get that going.


----------



## padraic

Gary Oak said:


> I've figured Bo out.
> 
> The Casuals hate him because he's condescending and is against their hero.
> The 'Smarks' hate him because he's awful at almost everything, condescending and is against their hero.
> 
> Bo isn't a great heel at all but both NXT Creative and Bo are playing this to perfection. They've both got almost everyone hating him for different reasons but in the end, the people that think he's awful will just blend in with the people that think he's a dick and in the end it's just more boos (Or should that be Bo's) at the end of the night.
> 
> This is just another case of NXT Creative listening to the crowd and changing things around. They did the same with Enzo & Big Cass to a similar success which just further shows why NXT's Creative team is one of. if not the, best Creative Teams in the entire US.


lol give him more credit. he's improved drastically on the mic and him playing the role perfectly is one of the most important things a wrestler can do with their gimmick. plus we know the wrestlers have a good amount of say in their character so he realistically had as much to do with his character change as creative. he's still shaky at times on the mic and hams it up a little too much at times but he's come a really long way, which is doubly impressive considering how much pressure he must have had put on him


----------



## Daiko

What part of this



> Bo isn't a great heel at all but both NXT Creative and Bo are playing this to perfection.


did you completely skip so you could try and say that I wasn't giving him credit?

Creative and Bo working together? I must have missed.. Oh, nope that's in that quote too.

I know that Bo is as much involved with this character as Creative is. I've never denied that for one second, so I don't know where the hell you're getting that shit from.


----------



## x78

The opener bored the hell out of me in all honesty. It just seemed to be Zayn kicking out of moves until the finish, psychology at a minimum. He showed there why he's not yet ready for the main roster, I was actually more impressed with Hawkins who after Curtis Axel is probably the second blandest guy in the entire company. Really didn't enjoy that match.


----------



## Daiko

This is irritating me.. It keeps saying x78 made the last post in here, but it's not showing. (The post numbers completely skipped over #2751 too.. Odd)

Nvm.. Fixed now.


----------



## Harbinger

Gary Oak said:


> I've figured Bo out.
> 
> The Casuals hate him because he's condescending and is against their hero.
> The 'Smarks' hate him because he's awful at almost everything, condescending and is against their hero.
> 
> Bo isn't a great heel at all but both NXT Creative and Bo are playing this to perfection. They've both got almost everyone hating him for different reasons but in the end, the people that think he's awful will just blend in with the people that think he's a dick and in the end it's just more boos (Or should that be Bo's) at the end of the night.
> 
> This is just another case of NXT Creative listening to the crowd and changing things around. They did the same with Enzo & Big Cass to a similar success which just further shows why NXT's Creative team is one of. if not the, best Creative Teams in the entire US.


Yeah if there's one thing ill give him credit for its maximizing on what he has and the situation that's developed. He really seems to have taken it in stride. Ill never be fan but he's not shying away at his best chance to get over. 

As for NXT creative, they're first class. I'd love to see what they could do with 2 hours, more weekly shows and a traditional PPV cycle schedule. The only complaint I have is feuds never get a rel definitive ending because there aren't any big shows but that's not their fault. I think the last episode of each taping should be a two hour special. Build to a show to get some real payoff on some of these feuds.


----------



## Obfuscation

AIDEN ENGLISH - THE WRESTLING THESPIAN.

NXT continues to top itself. 

Curt Hawkins had what I think was the longest singles match of his entire WWE career on this vs Zayn too. Awesome. Just awesome. Bo Dallas hotline. My stars.... Also, :renee. Tag team turmoil next week? :mark:

Onto the eight man tag. I got so jazzed up I didn't even finish the show yet. Had to write about Aiden English in all caps before I watched. Had to.


----------



## Snapdragon

x78 said:


> The opener bored the hell out of me in all honesty. It just seemed to be Zayn kicking out of moves until the finish, psychology at a minimum. He showed there why he's not yet ready for the main roster, I was actually more impressed with Hawkins who after Curtis Axel is probably the second blandest guy in the entire company. Really didn't enjoy that match.


Wrestling kicking out of moves=no psychology

What?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, Zayn clearly doesn't have it yet. Man, he has to work on those kickouts.


----------



## x78

Snapdragon said:


> Wrestling kicking out of moves=no psychology
> 
> What?


Huh? One guy hitting move after move on the other isn't really telling a story, or at least not a very good one, especially in a match like that with two guys of roughly the same size and build. It was like an indy match, 'get my stuff in', Zayn needs to get out of that if he wants to progress.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Aiden English has an awesome look; perfect for his gimmick. However, that's one annoying gimmick. The intro was way too long. But that finisher "take a bow" was awesome looking. I thought he was entertaining singing however, just too long.

Zayn match sucked except for that beautiful tornado DDT at the end.

I love Riley singing along with English too. :lol


----------



## checkcola

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I love Riley singing along with English too. :lol


Reminds me of Bobby whistling the Sexy Boy theme music back in the day.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Adrian Neville is GOD.

Cory Greaves and both guys from ascension are really good in the ring. Love these 4 guys. Neville is so smooth and just looks so comfortable in the ring. Obrien moves so fast for his size and strength, fantastic fit to his gimmick.


----------



## Obfuscation

Neville's new generic music is an odd choice by WWE. Not sure why that happened. It's a minor observation. I don't get it though.

Not into Rick Victor at this point. He seems to offer up nothing so far. I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## Snapdragon

x78 said:


> Huh? One guy hitting move after move on the other isn't really telling a story, or at least not a very good one, especially in a match like that with two guys of roughly the same size and build. It was like an indy match, 'get my stuff in', Zayn needs to get out of that if he wants to progress.


They built up perfectly to the false finishes. They all made sense, fit within in the context of the match and lead into the finishing stretch.

If you think they were just hitting moves then you're really mistaken. Then again I haven't seen you say a good word about Zayn so there seems to be a pattern


----------



## NO!

Just finished watching the Xavier Woods vs. Leo Kruger match; it was torture. Is Kruger always this bad?


----------



## TN Punk

NO! said:


> Just finished watching the Xavier Woods vs. Leo Kruger match; it was torture. Is Kruger always this bad?


I have yet to watch a Kruger match that has entertained me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

Kruger vs Woods was a good match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I thought Hawkins did nothing special, not even a little. and then Bo Dallas buried him again, as if he wasn't 6 feet under already. :HHH2


----------



## NO!

HayleySabin said:


> Kruger vs Woods was a good match.


I only found it tolerable when Woods had control, which was rare. All Kruger did was a bunch of rest holds.


----------



## Obfuscation

He did specific limb destruction towards Woods arm which is the set up for his submission. That's his gimmick - he's systematic and precise. You won't get flash, but you'll get a gritty dissection that benefits his in ring game. All was perfectly logical and built towards a good comeback for Woods in the end. Better than so much other crap out there in wrestling today.


----------



## Flux

People are complaining about "the lack of psychology or storytelling" in the Zayn vs. Hawkins match as if EVERY TV match needs a story to tell. Why can't they just have two guys go out there, with a very brief backstory (Zayn defeating Hawkins in his debut) and just drill each other with moves to prove that Zayn isn't a fluke or Zayn is a fluke. Prove who the better man is. In the end, we saw a back and forth match with crisp, perfectly executed, innovative action that had a decisive ending and did what it was supposed to do - Put Zayn over and keep him bubbling.

Once the majority of this forum learn the words Psychology and Storytelling, it's as if every match is just about them and the funniest thing about it is the majority who sling those terms around don't have a clue what they're on about.


----------



## DOPA

I really don't get where the "hitting a series of moves" is coming from with Hawkins vs Zayn. The match had a structure and built up well to the near falls and the finish. It was a good match. Not every match has to have limb work or an elaborate story played into it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lets not forget the backstory of Zayn vs Hawkins also playing a part in Hawkins being a main roster talent and seeing if Zayn can actually beat one considering his troubles in recent weeks. He did, it got his momentum back on track and was a fine match to boot.

Fella is wayyyyy alone in thinking the match had poor "psychology". Oh that term strikes again.


----------



## Angelos

*Aiden English si Gold* :clap :lol


----------



## DratVanity

I found the Zayn/Hawkins match boring and overly long. But if other people liked it, that's cool too.

Aiden English was really entertaining. It's hard not to respect a wrestler who commits absolutely to their absurd gimmick. His moves were pretty and looked like they'd had some good thought put into them to fit the character. The fact that the NXT audience gave him a round of applause, almost reacting as if he was an actual theatre performer, was the icing on the cake.

The 8 man tag was fun. Breeze was a star. Can't get behind CJ Parker, his character just rings false to me.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

yeah, what was with Breeze? He's never _that_ wimpy. Liked the walkout on him and annihilation by the faces.


----------



## DOPA

Breeze was comical gold this week :lmao.

He's becoming a favourite of mine.


----------



## padraic

Gary Oak said:


> What part of this
> 
> 
> 
> did you completely skip so you could try and say that I wasn't giving him credit?
> 
> Creative and Bo working together? I must have missed.. Oh, nope that's in that quote too.
> 
> I know that Bo is as much involved with this character as Creative is. I've never denied that for one second, so I don't know where the hell you're getting that shit from.


calm down tiger. i was saying your post down-played how important playing the character is to a wrestler. you also say he isnt a great heel, which is ridiculous. if he's playing his heel character to perfection and is getting the best heat of the roster he is a great heel. dont know how anyone can argue otherwise.


----------



## x78

Snapdragon said:


> They built up perfectly to the false finishes. They all made sense, fit within in the context of the match and lead into the finishing stretch.
> 
> If you think they were just hitting moves then you're really mistaken. Then again I haven't seen you say a good word about Zayn so there seems to be a pattern


:lol

Just because I don't participate in the Zayn wankfest and judge people on their merits. Zayn was in my top 5 on the best/worst NXT talents thread, that doesn't mean I have to be gushing with praise over everything he does. If they were trying to portray Hawkins as some sort of huge threat it didn't work because Hawkins isn't really any bigger than Zayn and is a total jobber, even on NXT. Like I said, the structure and the way they worked it was like an indy match, I understand that there are a lot of indy marks here so that's fine but I didn't enjoy it.



> People are complaining about "the lack of psychology or storytelling" in the Zayn vs. Hawkins match as if EVERY TV match needs a story to tell. Why can't they just have two guys go out there, with a very brief backstory (Zayn defeating Hawkins in his debut) and just drill each other with moves to prove that Zayn isn't a fluke or Zayn is a fluke. Prove who the better man is. In the end, we saw a back and forth match with crisp, perfectly executed, innovative action that had a decisive ending and did what it was supposed to do - Put Zayn over and keep him bubbling.
> 
> Once the majority of this forum learn the words Psychology and Storytelling, it's as if every match is just about them and the funniest thing about it is the majority who sling those terms around don't have a clue what they're on about.


Every single match should have some kind of basic story, unless you enjoy watching wrestlers executing fictional wrestling moves on each other with no context, which a large section of this forum apparently do. That's not to say that Zayn vs Hawkins didn't have a story, I just didn't really buy into what they were trying to achieve. The Hawkins control segment was boring and at one stage he consecutively hit a Pele Kick, Impaler DDT and inverted Alpamare Waterslide, that sequence was like something you'd see on a wrestling video game. False finishes are fine but they should build suspense and the match didn't really do that.


----------



## Harbinger

Does anyone have a gif of the new move Hawkins used? It was like a muffler hold into a rack spinout side slam. Reversed? Idk it was weird but cool looking.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Harbinger said:


> Does anyone have a gif of the new move Hawkins used? It was like a muffler hold into a rack spinout side slam. Reversed? Idk it was weird but cool looking.


I think that was the alpamare waterslide.


----------



## Harbinger

Wcthesecret said:


> I think that was the alpamare waterslide.


It started similar but I thought he spun it out into a facebuster? Alpamare waterslide ends in a reverse Death Valley driver of a traditional upper back bump.


----------



## Obfuscation

Harbinger said:


> Does anyone have a gif of the new move Hawkins used? It was like a muffler hold into a rack spinout side slam. Reversed? Idk it was weird but cool looking.





Wcthesecret said:


> I think that was the alpamare waterslide.


It's the Suicide Solution _(Suicide's old finisher)_






Hawkins has been doing it for a few years while on NXT & Superstars.


----------



## Harbinger

Well I've never watched TNA so that would explain it. I think I liked Hawkins' better. Maybe the camera angle made it look cooler. Either way, neat move.

Hawkins could be a good cocky heel. He's not going to steal the show on the mic, but he's a very comfortable and believable talker and he's actually pretty good in the ring. Surely there's a place for him in the midcard? Especially since they've turned about 15 guys face since Wrestlemania (not an exaggeration, believe it or not). They used to be overloaded on heels and he's a meh face, but now they've depleted their stock of lower level heels. Hell, put him in a tag team. This guys definitely good enough to be on TV.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wow Aiden English. What an artiste! So now, it's Sami Zayn, Aiden English, Emma, Paige and Tyler Breeze for my NXT Fave five


----------



## checkcola

Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow Aiden English. What an artiste! So now, it's Sami Zayn, Aiden English, Emma, Paige and Tyler Breeze for my NXT Fave five


I'm becoming obsessed with the Tyler Breeze theme music


----------



## Harbinger

Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow Aiden English. What an artiste! So now, it's Sami Zayn, Aiden English, Emma, Paige and Tyler Breeze for my NXT Fave five


Maybe I need my eyes checked but I don't see enough Enzo in your list son.

1 Point for Aiden, Sami, and Emma. I docked 9 for the Enzo infraction.


----------



## Obfuscation

Harbinger said:


> Well I've never watched TNA so that would explain it. I think I liked Hawkins' better. Maybe the camera angle made it look cooler. Either way, neat move.
> 
> Hawkins could be a good cocky heel. He's not going to steal the show on the mic, but he's a very comfortable and believable talker and he's actually pretty good in the ring. Surely there's a place for him in the midcard? Especially since they've turned about 15 guys face since Wrestlemania (not an exaggeration, believe it or not). They used to be overloaded on heels and he's a meh face, but now they've depleted their stock of lower level heels. Hell, put him in a tag team. This guys definitely good enough to be on TV.


Could be a perfect fit for the midcard. Yet he's used in JTG fashion. I'm not saying "push" the guy, but at least make him feel effective like how he did vs Zayn. If he can get another partner then he'll be perfect for a credible tag team. Shame Reks got burnt out on wrestling as their tandem was really good.


----------



## Harbinger

Exactly, he doesn't need to be pushed or featured but he'd be an effective midcarder if he isn't jobbed out.

I do miss TReks. For like 3 weeks before he left they kept coming out with different gimmicks to try to get over because laurinitis (of all people) told them they weren't flashy enough. It was awesome and they would have been well in there way to dethroning Kofi/Truth at the time. I think they got away with a male stripper gimmick on one episode of Raw :lol too funny.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Harbinger said:


> Maybe I need my eyes checked but I don't see enough Enzo in your list son.
> 
> 1 Point for Aiden, Sami, and Emma. I docked 9 for the Enzo infraction.




Oh yep, Enzo Amore. Make that six. Booker T taught us you can have upto 10 people on a Fave Five list.


----------



## NO!

Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady have become favorites of mine on NXT, but the only matches I've seen of theirs weren't very long so I'm not sure if they're any good in the ring yet. It's their work on the mic and the way they play their characters that entertains me. Enzo should definitely be on the main roster in the future if only for that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Harbinger said:


> Exactly, he doesn't need to be pushed or featured but he'd be an effective midcarder if he isn't jobbed out.
> 
> I do miss TReks. For like 3 weeks before he left they kept coming out with different gimmicks to try to get over because laurinitis (of all people) told them they weren't flashy enough. It was awesome and they would have been well in there way to dethroning Kofi/Truth at the time. I think they got away with a male stripper gimmick on one episode of Raw :lol too funny.


Yep, on Smackdown in Reks final match with the company was when the stripper thing went down. They won it and felt as if all their exposure was going to mean something. As soon as things appeared to be going solid for 'em, it was over. Still don't understand why WWE flounders Hawkins instead of using him in some capacity. If 3MB are the jobbers, why not have someone around to be a touch more credible? Bad enough McIntyre is slated in that role, but c'mon WWE. You got to make some of your midcard heels have a bit of credibility.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Aidan English :lol:


----------



## Marrow

Finally got around to watching this week's NXT, and it was another really solid episode - Zayn/Hawkins was great, Bo is completely detestable (in a good way) and Aiden English seems like a decent prospect and another unique character.

Speaking of which, the eight-man tag made me realise just how many gimmicks and characters there are in developmental at the moment. After _years_ of generic dudes in generic trunks, it's nice that nearly everyone stands out to various degrees - hell, the heel team had a narcissistic pretty boy, an insane bounty-hunter and two demonspawn, which is completely wacky but also so refreshing to see.


----------



## Oxidamus

:lmao

Alex Riley is fucking horrible.

Saying Sami "could be 225lbs, 6"1' or 6"1'"...


Hawkins would've fit in with 3MB but they formed whilst he was injured.


----------



## Obfuscation

The stupid nitpicking of mindless stuff with Riley continues. 

especially when the statement in question isn't even worth discussing.


----------



## Oxidamus

I question if you're on me because you hate me or because you like Riley.

He's decent at commentary but that line was unforgettably horrendous.


----------



## Obfuscation

the question is more of who takes the time to notice something meaningless and not worth bringing up.


----------



## Oxidamus

Yea, you're right. How dare anyone nitpick on a forum full of geeks who obsess over the smallest things.


----------



## Obfuscation

Making a parody of yourself gets you nowhere.


----------



## Daiko

Riley's fucking awful on commentary, but he actually did a pretty good job last week.  He even made me laugh, which is a positive.


----------



## Obfuscation

We all know the best commentary team in mainstream is Tony Dawson & William Regal, anyways. With Dawson & Riley coming in at second on Superstars of all shows. Anywhere else and you'll need Chikara to return or watch New Japan for the best commentary around.

COMMENTARY TOPICS FOR DISCUSSION.


----------



## Oxidamus

Never watched Chikara, what makes the commentary there good? I'm hoping it's not the excessive play-by-play calling every non-signature its technical name.

I admit to being a geek though btw.


----------



## Mr. I

Oxitron said:


> Never watched Chikara, what makes the commentary there good? I'm hoping it's not the excessive play-by-play calling every non-signature its technical name.
> 
> I admit to being a geek though btw.


Calling moves is what a play-by-play is supposed to do. Cole's method of calling everything as "OH! UH! LOOK AT THAT! etc" is not the norm.


----------



## Oxidamus

Ithil said:


> Calling moves is what a play-by-play is supposed to do. Cole's method of calling everything as "OH! UH! LOOK AT THAT! etc" is not the norm.


"What an incredible reversal off the running discus arm-lariat into the arm-hook rolling inverted modified belly to belly suplex!"

Although I agree Cole not calling everything (or many things) their technical name is disappointing and he should do so more often, I'd prefer to sit through his generic play-by-play than some lucky smark; just like me or you, call every manoeuvre by its technical name 

I know that manoeuvre is impossible but it's the longest I could think of


----------



## Harbinger

I'm a big Tony Dawson guy (Y). Nothing spectacular but he does everything well and isn't obnoxious. Regal, Riley, and Maddox are all great color guys.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tony shows he has fun. That goes a long way in my book. Miss me some Scott Stanford too. Another guy who felt like he just went out to have some fun.

Soooo, what's on tap for next week? Or "this" week I should say. Tag Team Turmoil with science knows who other than The Ascension, Bo Dallas' challenge thingy for Zayn, and...I don't think I'm missing anything else mentioned. Oh, Triple H and his announcement. Huh. Wonder what that will be. Can't be another championship. I think.


----------



## Daiko

Dawson leaves WWE :jose

Posted elsewhere already, but I felt like it needed to be posted in here..

Lets just hope that Renee is his replacement... Renee / Regal might just cause my mind to overload.


----------



## Obfuscation

well FUCK. 

:renee please


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> Dawson leaves WWE :jose
> 
> Posted elsewhere already, but I felt like it needed to be posted in here..
> 
> Lets just hope that Renee is his replacement... Renee / Regal might just cause my mind to overload.


Oh good, for a second there I thought you meant scott Dawson.


----------



## DOPA

Renee and Regal?! Good god my mind would explode if that were to happen :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx

Gary Oak said:


> Dawson leaves WWE :jose
> 
> Posted elsewhere already, but I felt like it needed to be posted in here..
> 
> Lets just hope that Renee is his replacement... Renee / Regal might just cause my mind to overload.


R.I.P. For The Win


----------



## Harbinger

wtf tony. 

Although Renee in the booth would be :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

We need the only positive to come from this. (RENEE) Instead we'll probably get Tom Philips or whatever his name on both teams. I've warmed up to him more than usual, but still, he's a step behind in quality compared to Tony. Damn near had the call of the year when Cesaro defeated Zayn in 2/3 falls though...said exactly what we were thinking.


----------



## Oxidamus

Tony Dawson gets replaced by Alex Riley and Byron Saxton.
shudder.


----------



## Pycckue

Tyler Breeze and Bo "Future" Dallas G.O.A.T


----------



## the krumytcheva

HayleySabin said:


> watch New Japan for the best commentary around.


I had to register to ask you this: are you japanese? do you even understand the commentary?


----------



## Ham and Egger

the krumytcheva said:


> I had to register to ask you this: are you japanese? do you even understand the commentary?


I doubt he is but I won't lie I don't understand I word they say but the announcers invest a lot of emotion into their big matches and it makes what happening on the screen seems epic as fuck.


----------



## BehindYou

Ham and Egger said:


> I doubt he is but I won't lie I don't understand I word they say but the announcers invest a lot of emotion into their big matches and it makes what happening on the screen seems epic as fuck.


Epic as fuck it is... this is exactly why subtitlted anime >>> dubbed anime too


----------



## Revil Fox

What time do the new episodes normally go live on Wednesday night? I finally got all caught up on this.


----------



## Harbinger

XWT usually won't have them up until the middle of the night or early Thursday morning. Idk about Hulu or watchwrestling or any other outlet.


----------



## normal situation

Renee and Regal on commentary :faint:


----------



## papercuts_hurt

That Ohno promo was a nice surprise! D+ player...this could be a good storyline for him.


----------



## Pycckue

Tyler Breeze is so over. Cant wait to see him in main roster


----------



## Crozer

The rasslin' gawd has just turned heel.


----------



## Domenico

Pycckue said:


> Tyler Breeze is so over. Cant wait to see him in main roster


Same here. Breeze is my favourite in NXT right now.


----------



## Screwball

I tip my imaginary hat to another fine show.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Tobit said:


> I tip my imaginary hat to another fine show.


----------



## Flux

REGAL AND RENEE ON COMMENTARY AND THEYRE FLIRTING

JUST HAVE BABIES WITH EACH OTHER


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

My boy Breeze is over!! Will he translate well on the main roster? Probably not, he'll be a mid-card jobber at best, but hopefully we get some Fandango moments with him, still hoping for a short-term tag-team with them.


----------



## Mr. I

I like how turning Bo Dallas heel has somehow tricked people into thinking he's now talented and a future great. Heel marks and all that.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Clone Tyler Breeze so he can tag with himself please!!!


----------



## Daiko

*Gary Oak's NXT Comments* - _Mind numbing dullness for all._​
That Maddox :mark:

That Breeze :mark:

This cunt..

:lmao Maddox

Clone :lmao

Cesaro in the opening title scene? Wat. (Still tho.. :mark

Sandow in the opening title scene? Wat. (Still tho.. :mark

Enzo :mark::mark:

Cass :mark:

Enzo is fucking magnificent. Give this guy titles, money, women and titles :mark:

SAWFT! :mark:

Enzo and Breeze in the same ring.. Am I dreaming?

AND REGAL :mark:

Someone drop this guy in a never ending pit.

Banned from Disneyland? Wat? :lol

lolBreeze

Holy shit Cass :mark:

Silverstar :mark:

Crusev and Dawsun :mark:

Enzo's going to die 

Dawson's kicks are odd.

ENZO :mark::mark:

Yep.. He dead.

That Ascension :mark:

Regal burying the other commentators :lol

Victor's chops are lethal :mark:

Cass :mark:

Enzo :lol

Fall of Humanity :mark:

That no reaction :jose

Oh jeez, Hunter's here.

Bayley :mark:

OH LAWD BABY JESUS ON A TRICYCLE!! RENEE & REGAL OH LAWD LAWD LAWD. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Regal :lmao

That wave :mark:

Regal :lmao

He's chatting her up on commentary.. I.. You wonderful English bastard.

Legs and co.

Commentary is too quiet..

Renee > Bayley > all.

That Hi-10 :lmao

slap du boobees.

Poor Bayley :jose

Regal you magnificent bastard :lmao

Renee calling Summer on dem legs :mark:

Ethel Dragleg? Regal I want to hate you for that joke, but I'm laughing too hard to care.

Hugplex :mark:

Well Triple H is here tonight, so it's only right that someone gets buried. Poor Tom :lol

Fuck Sasha.

Girl on Girl Crime? Wat.

No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No!

Fandango? :mark::mark::mark:

DA BAWS SAWSHA.

This is fucking terrible..

Emma :mark:

Sami :mark:

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

ENGLISH TIME!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Enzo & English promo pleez.

Ninja in the corner :lol

The fuck is this guy?

Tikaboo.

Encore! Encore! Encore! :mark:

:mark::mark:

Go back to being the Salarian Doctor pleez.

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Upper half of legs.

:renee :mark::mark:

Boopsies?

Rikishi pleez.

Renee gets it.

Less of your rhetorical shite and just get the fuck off of my screen please.

lolpdiddylol

That El Local :mark::mark:

That Sami pop :mark::mark::mark:

These Ole chants aren't going to die, are they?

:mark:

R-Rod is awesome.. Shame he's so damn chubby and Ololololol. Ole ole ole ole. Stuck with RVD.

Yakuza :mark::mark:

That guy promoting his podcast :lol

Bo away.

:berried

'Bo Dallas Invitational'.. Even his fucking tournaments sound bad..

(Y) Don't. (Y) Stop. (Y) Bolieving.

Woo. Sameh.

Doo eet!

What a dick :lol

Zayniacs? I likes it.

:berried

He scurred.

Braddox :mark:

Is that Ohno's gut I see?

IT IS :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Ohno fighting back :mark:

D+? C-? Knock him the fuck out.

Yes please. Ohno on RAW knocking the shit out of everyone is needed, wanted and needed. kthanks!

Keep haggling :lmao

Best for Business :mark:

Trips time.

What the fuck is this Cena shit?

Nope.

Shaking hands is best for business.

Welcomes are best for business.

Thanks are best for business.

Zayn, Krooga, Neville & Graves mentions :mark:

Dallas mention..

Crowd <3

Dusteh bebeh.

Best for Business is Best for Business.

Bryan isn't even here and he's over. GOAT.

Oh you have got to be fucking kidding me. Not this dipshitted fuckwit.. I'm sick of him on RAW and now I've got to fucking listen to him on NXT.. Greaaat..

That dance was pretty fucking great though :lol

:berried You know what, I think I'll like this JBL. I might have to retract my earlier statement.

:berried

:berried more.

Best for business you fucking muggle.

As long as he isn't arguing with someone for 50 minutes, I might not mind him too much.. I don't know if I can handle all this Renee / Regal shit though <3 Oh lawd.


----------



## checkcola

Man,is Bayley over with the crowd, shame she jobbed to what's her name, and also, Bayley's butt deserves a mention just because. Always like it when heels bury crowd trying to steal the spotlight, well done JBL, well done. The way people hate Bo Dallas, that's how I feel about the fucking Ascension. Reminds me of some lame tag team they'd use as filler on WCW Saturday Night back in the day.


----------



## Srdjan99

Another great NXT Episode, the opener was fun **1/2, Amore is pretty cool. JBL-the perfect heel GM


----------



## RDEvans

Pretty decent NXT episode
Loved the tag team turmoil and JBL being revealed as GM
Idk why but the Zayn/Dallas Segment made me laugh 

Zayn vs Local was alright, I hope Zayn debuts sometime next year

I like the Enzo promo, but please just keep Cassidy away from the mic.

CJ Parker is just awful, give someone like Crowe or Kalisto some tv time insteed of this dork

I have to admit I wasn't a big Tyler Breeze fan at first, but his gimmick has slowly grown on me.

Rusev is a beast in the ring, he really reminds me of Umaga




Aiden English Once again had me laughing and I was surprised he was able to hit the finisher on Dempsey with ease. His singing shall be my new ringtone

New Asension just bores me, it feels like there's something missing with Victor and O'Brian where Cameron/Brian had everything a cool entrance, prmos and great tag chemistry


----------



## Impeccable Sin

The wrestling god lording over the future of the WWE


----------



## HiddenViolence

It still blows my mind that Bo Dallas is the NXT champion. NXT has a really strong roster of talented guys and yet they put the title on him?

On a side note I can't get enough of Tyler Breeze right now. The guy is fun to watch and is really getting over.


----------



## Harbinger

"BRAD I HAVE AN IDEA FOR ME!"

"you don't have an idea" :lmao

Maddox is fucking awesome. He needs more screen time. He should be a permanent color commentator.

And then the hand sanitizer :lmao

"ooo Brad Pitt?!" First time Breeze made me laugh. I hate to say this but he may be growing on me :side: As long as he's a comedy character I'm good. Government funding was an okay line too. Brad still outclasses both.

Enzo and Big Cass refining the promo they worked on in that leaked video. Enzo is the fucking man. Cass improves every week. SAAAWWWWWWFTT!

They're banned from disney :lmao

Cass's trunks are sick. Love the skyline.

Glad the RGITR (realest guys in tha room!) Aren't being jobbed out. I thought the might be. Still being booked like scrappy jobbers getting lucky, but that might be the whole point of the gimmick. As long as they keep winning I'm okay. I assume the Ascension is gonna come out and crush them now :no:

Damn I'm good. These guys are so hokey. I hate O'Brian's stupid laugh/face. Viktor has a better look for the gimmick but he's kinda green. O'Bry looks like a roided up chimpanzee. 

Meh. Horrible tag title match. Neville's the only one who inerests me.

Is that Scott Stanford doing voice overs? Good guy!

Bayley!!! :mark: Vs Sasha? So much ass to go around in this match! I wish Bayley would wear shorter tights. Her body's fantastic. 

Renee is fucking awesome! I love her! "Girl on Girl crime" :lmao We need more Renee. 

Aiden Goatlish! BRAVO! BRAVO! BRAVO!

Take a bow! And ENCORE!

Haha are we really getting Ricardo vs. Sami? Okay!

Zayn sems like he's getting bigger. Only going to help his case.

Vicious elbow from Ricardo. He's impressive in the ring, no doubt. He's gotta drop that gut tho. His back love handles were sticking out through his spanks.

Short match, but it was fun. I liked that sami won with the boot. Show's he's scrappy and can win a bunch of different ways.

OHNO! Maddox is still gold. Excited for KO to get back in the ring next week. I guess we'll see how he looks then.

Good to see Triple H. NXT is his baby and we have him to thank for the awesome product so I have no issue with his appearances every once in a while.

Meh, Dusty hasn't been seen in weeks, and Brad has gone from NXT commentator to being in charge of NXT for one night. What a utility player.

JBL! Apparently commentators make good GMs. Hopefully they actually use him on tv... 

I really missed heel JBL promos. It was classic JBL, and by that I mean the same recycled material he's always used, but that doesn't mean it still wasn't awesome because it was. He even stole a line from the Rock!

All in all that was a really fun show. A ton of story development. NXT is definitely back on track this week.


----------



## x78

Bull Dempsey has one of the worst looks I've seen, he looks like a ball. No idea why they hired him since he's too big to convincingly be a jobber but I can't really picture him in any other role.


----------



## Eulonzo

FluxCapacitor said:


> REGAL AND RENEE ON COMMENTARY AND THEYRE FLIRTING
> 
> JUST HAVE BABIES WITH EACH OTHER


...


----------



## dxbender

Just saw LAST weeks episode and.....






lol! I used to think of him as just a useless character on WWE(For some reason,I just thought of 1980s British gym teacher when I see him lol) but after that.....Already so much more entertaining.

NXT has done GREAT job making me like guys I didn't care much about before. I really hope all the guys from NXT who do go to main roster, get as good of reaction from fans as they do in NXT. lol, that tag match with fans chanting "We want Breeze!" and then only getting him for like 10 seconds before he tagged out.

And Bo Dallas......biggest troll in WWE history lol. Pair him up with Vickie on the main roster and you'll hear fans booing the entire time they're on screen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I enjoyed the show this week. Enzo and Breeze are super over at Full Sail The women's match was quite good and Renee is fantastic at anything she does. Regal looked like he wanted to devour her whole which I can understand. Sami was good, loved seeing Ohno. JBL was really awesome at the end with his wrestling god schtick. Thumbs up for the show.


----------



## Domenico

NXT is so fucking awesome right now. Tyler Breeze and Enzo Amore being great, Bo Dallas being entertaining as fuck with his delusional trolling gimmick and even Aiden fucking English getting some sort of push with his artist character.


----------



## Obfuscation

THE ARTISTE

Bo continues to be an unsuspecting dick to GOD himself.

Tag Team Turmoil carried by the Realest Dudes in the Room = (Y)

Sasha Banks is a heel now so she wears too much make up on her blank expression carrying face that reminds me of the no soul having great white sharks _(not gingers)_

JBL~!

FDLEHGIDOSHAER :renee & REGAL. IT HAPPENED, GUYS.

Yeah, this show is forever the best. Goodness, what fun.


----------



## DOPA

Gotta watch this week's NXT today but damn does it sound ridiculously fun. RENEE AND REGAL OMG! :mark:


----------



## the krumytcheva

Ham and Egger said:


> I doubt he is but I won't lie I don't understand I word they say but the announcers invest a lot of emotion into their big matches and it makes what happening on the screen seems epic as fuck.


You gotta be kidding me. So New Japan's commentary is how it should be done yet none of you understand a word of what they're saying... My goodness the smark stupidity in here is mind blowing.


----------



## ChristianMB1

:renee on commentary <3.


----------



## DOPA

NXT Thoughts

_I love Gary Oak but fuck him, Daiko for life bitch_

O hai Maddox

Breeze :mark: :mark: :mark:

Oh ffs not this goof.

Breeze :lmao

"I can clone myself" :lmao

Can you imagine Breeze cloning? We could have an army of gorgeous people

Man even Parker couldn't ruin that fun little segment before the show.

Cesaro and Sandow on the NXT intro?! WUT.

ENZO AMORE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

#SAWFT

God damn Big Cass and Enzo are entertaining as hell. Make me laugh.

BREEZE :mark: :mark: :mark:

DAT ENTRANCE, DAT MUSIC :mark:

Those Breeze chants, damn this guy is loved right now.

UGGGH Parker

Look at this fucker, for real get him off my TV screen NOW.

Well.....that didn't last long. Cass looked impressive in the ring with the finisher. At least Parker got squashed. Dat Breeze refusing to help :lol.

LEFORT :mark: :mark:

MONEY MAKING LEGIONNAIRE :mark:

RUSEV :mark: :mark: :mark:

YES! YES! YES! Enzo and Cass won again! They aren't being booked as complete jobbers anymore!!

Welp that didn't last long :lol. Rusev just wiped Enzo off the face of the earth.

DAT ASCENSION GOAT MUSIC :mark: :mark: :mark:.

Cass dragging Enzo to the corner :lol.

:lmao at Enzo laid out in the corner.

Ascension get the win. Matches were short but overall that tag team turmoil gauntlet was rather fun. Really helped put Enzo and Cass over whilst making the Ascension the number one contenders so it did it's job well so to speak.

AND THE MOMENT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR.....

:renee ON COMMENTARY WITH REGAL <3 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

WAIT A MINUTE, THIS OTHER GOOF IS STILL THERE?! NOOOOOOOOOO I WANT RENEE AND REGAL GOODNESS ON THEIR OWN . DAMMIT TOM PHILIPS WHYYYYYYYY.

But :renee ON COMMENTARY :mark:

BAYLEY! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Sasha with that amount of make up on really looks weird. I hope they develop her partnership with Summer because they showed a really interesting dynamic last week.

I got to say, that was a damn good women's match. Bayley is the best female worker on NXT and maybe even in all of WWE right now. This girl can not only work a match and has great psychology but works her character into the match and story of the match brilliantly. We saw great character development from both ladies throughout the match which is a very rare thing to say the least. We saw a more vicious and nasty side to Sasha which was extremely welcomed here as we are starting to see some attitude and character coming out of her and we also got to see a different side to Bayley as in if her buttons are pushed hard enough she'll snap into a real focused and driven mode. Made for a real good and compelling match up here. Good win for Sasha solidifying her character. Bayley's character is made for getting more over by losing so this will help her more than hurt her. Win's all around here.

Damn, that was a bad promo from Summer :lol. She took her bratty character a bit too far there and ended up sounding too forced and fake even for a character of her type. Not good execution.

EMMA! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:.

AIDAN ENGLISH!

Damn, I don't know if I'm fully on board with this yet but I can't deny that this gimmick does have potential and this motherfucker can sing!

Short match, impressive finisher again. The encore was great and the crowd loves this guy! Isn't he supposed to be heel? This happens a lot on NXT with the smark crowds....

I just thought a great way to get heel heat would be to ask the audience if they want an encore and when they start chanting to refuse to do it because the people don't deserve it. It might work....right....right?!

:renee :mark: :mark: :mark:

Summer's interview here was a little better than the one in the ring. I loved Renee in this.

"And do you know why the NXT fans will love us?!" :renee : "Because of your outfits?" :lol. Renee is awesome, how can you not love her?

SAMI FUCKING ZAYN!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

I pop huge now for every time Zayn comes out. I can't wait till he's on the main roster. But at the same time, I don't want his time on NXT to end yet. The dilemma!

.....god damn you Emma naming one of your signatures that.

El Local :lol. Hi Ricardo.

3 minute short match but this was a fun showcase for Zayn who looked as great as ever. SUPER OVER with the NXT Crowd. Definitely the most over guy on the show right now. I always :mark: for the Yakuza kick and it was great that it was delivered so impactfully for the finish.

NOOOOOO BO 

"Zayniacs" :lmao.

I'm actually being impressed by a Bo Dallas promo? Am I dreaming?!

Dat Heat :lol.

Dallas...I can't believe I'm saying this, really came into his own here with that promo. Much better delivery this time whilst keeping within his gimmick. Super troll mode and all. Made me want to punch him in the face but that was definitely the best promo Dallas has cut. Much more confidence I could sense too. Is there light at the end of the tunnel after all? Zayn's short promo piece was very good too. Good segment.

OHNO IS BACK! :mark: :mark: :mark:

D+ player....OUCH! Maddox cutting DEEP!

Confident promo performance by Ohno. Quite natural, I dug it for sure. Ohno match next week? Definitely won't say no!

DA GAME! ON NXT!

Dat put over of the NXT crowd and talent.

:lol at the mention of Bo Dallas being the only one getting the negative response.

HHH selling dat best for business angle.

:lol at HHH saying Yes in response to the crowds no.

THE WRESTLING GAWD ON NXT! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Those JBL chants.

“Excuse me, this isn’t sing along with the wrestling god, so SHUT UP.” :lmao :lmao :lmao EPIC rehash of the Rock's heel antics.

Short but very sweet ending to the show. Great heel performance from JBL.

Overall super fun show, enjoyed it from top to bottom. A lot was done right, a lot of storyline progression and getting talent over. We got Renee commentary! :mark: which was awesome so I can't complain .


----------



## Daiko

Crusade said:


> _I love Gary Oak but fuck him, Daiko for life bitch_
> 
> Short match, impressive finisher again. The encore was great and the crowd loves this guy! Isn't he supposed to be heel? This happens a lot on NXT with the smark crowds....












I think it's just that amusing / good gimmicks get over fast with the crowd. Enzo & Cass, Breeze and now English are perfect examples of this.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I don't see any money in Aiden English. It's an annoying gimmick, which does it's job. He'll garner a lot of go away heat.


----------



## CruelAngel77

I don't get the love for Renee, she looks like skinny Natalya.

If WWE dropped Alicia Fox and Aksana who are going nowhere, moved the two green as shit divas from Total DIvas off tv back to developmental for a few months, they would have room for Paige, Sasha Banks, Emma, and Bayley's sexy ass! Get on it Vince!

Aiden English is Singing Sandow. Still like his gimmick a ton. He really dedicates to the theatrics and character of his gimmick and the crowd intently react to it and are really getting into it. Unlike CJ Parker who has a generic hippie gimmick (noone likes hippies) and only does a stoner dance to try to get over.

I think the furthest CJ Parker's career is going is where it is currently at on NXT. Maybe he will job on Superstars one day if he's lucky.

Also........Bayley's ass!


----------



## Daiko

CruelAngel77 said:


> I don't get the love for Renee, she looks like skinny Natalya.


----------



## thevaliumkid

Aiden English, Zayn, Enzo and Big Cass, baylee all excellent. 

Ascension, breeze and that dippy hippy cunt....Yuk. especially the hippy, you're not funny, you're not "kooky", and you're certainly not Dude fucking Love, go take a long walk off a really short pier. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## padraic

i want bayley to sit on my face


----------



## Ham and Egger

If Tyler Reks wasn't trying to run for Senator him and CJ Parker would've made an interesting tag team! :lol


----------



## Harbinger

Lol CJ Parker and interesting in the same sentence


----------



## Obfuscation

CJ Parker needs to die. aka, in kayfabe terms, become a jobber again.


----------



## hadoboy

What in the world did Sasha say when she was slamming Bayley's head into the turnbuckle? I kept hearing something within the lines of 'how do you like that bitch?'


----------



## Harbinger

Idk I was too busy focusing on other fantastic flailing body parts to focus on what she was saying :yum:


----------



## Obfuscation

Sasha's odd face is all I could notice. Pondering who on earth made her wear that much lipstick.


----------



## Harbinger

Whenever bayley's on screen I can see no wrong. Close number 2 behind darling Renee. Sasha's kinda cute in a weird way but I totally get what you mean about her being odd looking.


----------



## Obfuscation

NXT is all about the raven-haired lady with a skin complexion you can see through, if you ask me.

Unreal.


----------



## Asenath

Ham and Egger said:


> If Tyler Reks wasn't trying to run for Senator him and CJ Parker would've made an interesting tag team! :lol


Wait. Wut?


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm guessing b/c they have the same hair style. I know. It doesn't compute.

Reks = good. Parker = lolwhy.

unless it was the senator comment. then idk myself 8*D


----------



## hadoboy

Harbinger said:


> Idk I was too busy focusing on other fantastic flailing body parts to focus on what she was saying :yum:


Haha. To be honest I wasn't really focusing on the match that all to much, but my focus and attention quickly came back when Sasha was yelling at Bayley.


----------



## southerncross412

Bayley is the shiznat, you just wanna hug her.

And pretty sure Renee is on SZ's dick, so Regal love ya but back up bro.


----------



## Mr. I

HayleySabin said:


> Sasha's odd face is all I could notice. Pondering who on earth made her wear that much lipstick.


She's meant to be emulating Summer Rae, and she's got plump lips so on goes the lipstick. She is half-black, half-white I think, gives her an unusual look. Same with AJ and Layla being mixed race.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

best NXT opening ever :lmao

"I'll clone myself!" "It doesn't exist..."


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

the tag team turmoil was pretty good. Connar Obrien is a beast, love this dude. 

Kassius looks good.

Bayley was on fire, i was surprised. Sasha needs work. Wish Renee would commentate some more, didn't really get any feel on her from that brief few minutes of sexual harassment from Regal :lol


JBL :lmao


----------



## Starbuck

WONDERFUL show this week. Wow. The thing that struck me most about this show was the sheer volume of characters in NXT. Breeze, Parker, Amore, Lafort, Rusev, Dallas, Zayn, Bayley, Summer Rae and the list goes on and on and half the roster didn't even appear. Not all of them may be good but at least they all have something to work with. It's actually quite crazy. 

JBL and Trips owning the fans was pretty :lol too. Really looking forward to next week and I just have to say it, Bo Dallas is fucking awesome. His character is hilarious. I'm a BOliever all the way. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Ithil said:


> She's meant to be emulating Summer Rae, and she's got plump lips so on goes the lipstick. She is half-black, half-white I think, gives her an unusual look. Same with AJ and Layla being mixed race.


It was more of a bad call by the make-up department than anything. And being a mixed person of race isn't going to cause any "unusual" looks. Like you said, Layla & AJ (is she?) look great as is. Sasha just has an odd, blank look about her. That's it. Work seems fine these days and that's what matters more.


----------



## thevaliumkid

What did JBL say? "This isn't sing along with the wrestling god, you shut your mouths!!" Or something, I chuckled.

William regal is my fucking hero.

Going back to cj parker, I just cannot understand why someone hasn't told him "look pal, that gimmick is a fucking joke, and not in a good way, people in their droves are flicking babestation on and having a quick wank when your section comes on"....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

how do they even place gimmicks in NXT? I wonder if it's something assigned when they start working; really how much of it is their choice? I don't think Emma would ever choose her own gimmick.


----------



## Daiko

It's a mix of Creative and the Wrestlers. It's the same for promos.


----------



## dxbender

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> best NXT opening ever :lmao
> 
> "I'll clone myself!" "It doesn't exist..."


lol, the line before that was funny to. Maddox is like "What do you want me to do"? And then Breeze is like "Clone Me!"

What HHH said was true though. This NXT roster is filled with so much talent, they could replace half the WWE roster easily. What I hope though is that when they go to WWE roster, WWE writers don't bury them, cause NXT is showing exactly what is wrong with WWE. It's not the superstars, it's the writers. Look at some guys such as Big E, he was great on NXT, really over with the fans and had a good gimmick, but once he went to main roster and got dropped from Ziggler/AJ, they've done nothing with him.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I don't completely hate CJ Parker...don't get me wrong he's one of the worst guys on the show, but as a low-card comedy type wrestler, he's fine. I like him pretty well in the ring, the airplane spin and the palm strike and the shotgun knees are pretty cool moves. I think what it comes down to for me is that a somewhat lame gimmick is better than no gimmick, which is what he had before, so the way I see it, he's on a path of improvement, and you guys who all watch NXT a lot know we can see people get better in a hurry. I think the "Moonchild" character could possibly be good with some tweaks, so let's let it ride. I completely understand if you guys all disagree, and I know "it's better than it was" is not a compelling argument for something being good...but in my mind he's not so offensively bad.


----------



## dxbender

The thing about NXT is that not alot of these guys are gonna be main eventers, and many won't even be strong midcard guys, but that's sorta the point.

WWE NEEDS depth. Don't wanna use this reference but I basically have to.....Attitude Era for example....Nobody is like "Godfather and Venis suck,they aren't ever gonna win the WWF title,so why are they still on the roster?", they had great gimmicks and added alot to the depth of the roster.

NXT is doing that too, giving guys gimmicks and hoping that if they make it to the WWE roster, they really add alot of depth to the roster. In a 3hr Raw, only like 30 or so minutes of it are spent on the main event picture, so you need alot of depth to fill the shows. Right now WWEs depth guys include Tons of Funk,Fandango among others.....


----------



## Daiko

The embarrassing thing in the WWE is that the developmental Creative team is leagues better at basing their writing on Gimmicks than the Main Shows teams. It's pathetic that something like The Wyatt Family can be written incredible well down in NXT, but as soon as they make it to the Main Roster, they're booked like shit and the only plus that they received was that badass entrance. 

It's easy right now to keep crying out for people to get thrown into the Main Roster, but honestly, I'd rather a lot of them were kept down in NXT. It's selfish, but I don't want to see a lot of the guys/gals, who have fantastic gimmicks, pushed up to the next level and then barely get any time to show what is great about them. A guy like Sami could go up and get over, but there's still that huge chance that they'll fuck everything that was good about him up and he's left struggling to even get on TV.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Gary Oak said:


> The embarrassing thing in the WWE is that the developmental Creative team is leagues better at basing their writing on Gimmicks than the Main Shows teams. It's pathetic that something like The Wyatt Family can be written incredible well down in NXT, but as soon as they make it to the Main Roster, they're booked like shit and the only plus that they received was that badass entrance.
> 
> It's easy right now to keep crying out for people to get thrown into the Main Roster, but honestly, I'd rather a lot of them were kept down in NXT. It's selfish, but I don't want to see a lot of the guys/gals, who have fantastic gimmicks, pushed up to the next level and then barely get any time to show what is great about them. A guy like Sami could go up and get over, but there's still that huge chance that they'll fuck everything that was good about him up and he's left struggling to even get on TV.


I made a post a couple months ago saying the exact same thing. I want my favorite guys to get promoted for their sakes, because it means more money and more exposure and that's good for them, but for me as a fan I'd just as soon have them stay. On the other hand, part of what makes NXT so cool is getting to see new, different characters all the time.


----------



## x78

papercuts_hurt said:


> I don't completely hate CJ Parker...don't get me wrong he's one of the worst guys on the show, but as a low-card comedy type wrestler, he's fine. I like him pretty well in the ring, the airplane spin and the palm strike and the shotgun knees are pretty cool moves. I think what it comes down to for me is that a somewhat lame gimmick is better than no gimmick, which is what he had before, so the way I see it, he's on a path of improvement, and you guys who all watch NXT a lot know we can see people get better in a hurry. I think the "Moonchild" character could possibly be good with some tweaks, so let's let it ride. I completely understand if you guys all disagree, and I know "it's better than it was" is not a compelling argument for something being good...but in my mind he's not so offensively bad.


I agree with this. I mean I'm not a fan or anything but it is developmental, one of the things about NXT is that the developmental talent are getting a lot more exposure than when they were in FCW so the characters and gimmicks have to be on-point right away or the fans will sour on them, like has happened with Parker. Although equally I guess NXT is more unforgiven so a shitty gimmick or something that isn't working will be exposed more quickly.

IMO Parker should turn heel. Like I said in another thread, he's starting to head down the Bo Dallas root, you could hear a decent number of boos during his entrance on this week's NXT. At least the fans care about him which is more than can be said for the likes of Ohno and Ascension ATM.


----------



## PoisonMouse

That's my big worry, is that the main roster "creative" team can't even write for something with a ton of depth like Bray Wyatt, how will they pull off the rest? I mean, you just have to look at Cesaro's booking in NXT and the main roster to see the huge differences between them.

Same with Big E
NXT - Over as fuck
RAW - Not even on the show.


----------



## rockdig1228

I agree with a lot of the comments about the creative team, though I do wonder if the quality is sometimes affected due to the amount of time has to be filled on the main roster vs. NXT.

You've got NXT which averages about 45 minutes of content per week... that's in comparison to nearly 4.5 hours of content per week filled by Raw, Main Event & Smackdown. Also, due to the way NXT films 4 episodes at each taping, they've got a few weeks to write the storylines out and filter out some of the things that may or may not work. 

So you can see where NXT has several advantages - that being said, I'd like to see whoever's writing NXT get a shot at writing for the main roster for a time period and see what happens.


----------



## PoisonMouse

rockdig1228 said:


> I agree with a lot of the comments about the creative team, though I do wonder if the quality is sometimes affected due to the amount of time has to be filled on the main roster vs. NXT.
> 
> You've got NXT which averages about 45 minutes of content per week... that's in comparison to nearly 4.5 hours of content per week filled by Raw, Main Event & Smackdown. Also, due to the way NXT films 4 episodes at each taping, they've got a few weeks to write the storylines out and filter out some of the things that may or may not work.
> 
> So you can see where NXT has several advantages - that being said, I'd like to see whoever's writing NXT get a shot at writing for the main roster for a time period and see what happens.


The thing is, they can fit all the major guys on a show and have everyone with some sort of gimmick, given time to establish it and let it grow, and have them do something, all in one hour. RAW can't even do that in three, I think it's probably due to the lack of Vince and limited Steph.


----------



## Harbinger

Time shouldn't be an issue. NXT could easily fill 2+ hours. Each show only features some talent. They used 8 guys in the opening segment/match and they still left out Kruger/Woods/Neville/Graves/Paige from the show. And that's with losing their biggest faction to the main roster in the last month. They have the talent to fill a real WWE schedule. The key to putting together a show hat doesn't drag is colorful characters that you can invest in. 

In the past 10 years "gimmicks" have been given the leper treatment by hardcore fans and WWE had all but eliminated them. What resulted is a crop of really talented wrestlers that were all one dimensional and uninteresting. No one could really invest in them. That's the reason the tag division and undercard has been so bad since about 03. The fans didn't care about the characters anyway so the writers stopped giving them time rather than reinvesting in their characters and developing fun gimmicks. Triple H, who has to be given credit here, has invested a load of money and time into putting together a team to fix this and we're now seeing the resurgence of the gimmick in pro wrestling and the result will be a much better top to bottom product if the main roster writing team either gets the memo or gets overhauled. I said it in the Aiden English thread. Overt the top and larger than life gimmicks are a lot of times the best way to go for a new star. Eventually, if their good enough, they'll break away and move into a more serious, main event star. But the best thing you can do when you're new is get noticed. Fans will always be more interested in a Fandango then a Wade Barrett. Hardcore fans will cringe, and sure Barrett is way better, but Fandango is fun and flashy and eye catching. In a few years Fandango may very well be a big time player. He has the talent. If that's the case he'll obviously move away from this character and into a serious role. The dancing is great for now though. And if he doesn't reach the next level, who cares? Not everyone needs to be World Title material. That is a common way of thinking and it's ridiculous and unrealistic. If he's a midcarder for life I'd rather have a colorful Fandango around for 10 years than a Miz of Kofi who have no flash or substance.

If you want proof of my theory, you need only to look at the careers of Edge, John Cena, Triple H, Mick Foley, CM Punk (SES), and countless others. They all embraced these stupid, fun, and funny gimmicks and it launched them to super-stardom. Wrestling is a very ridiculous thing. Let's see some over the top characters.


----------



## Interceptor88

Harbinger said:


> Time shouldn't be an issue. NXT could easily fill 2+ hours. Each show only features some talent. They used 8 guys in the opening segment/match and they still left out Kruger/Woods/Neville/Graves/Paige from the show. And that's with losing their biggest faction to the main roster in the last month. They have the talent to fill a real WWE schedule. The key to putting together a show hat doesn't drag is colorful characters that you can invest in.
> 
> In the past 10 years "gimmicks" have been given the leper treatment by hardcore fans and WWE had all but eliminated them. What resulted is a crop of really talented wrestlers that were all one dimensional and uninteresting. No one could really invest in them. That's the reason the tag division and undercard has been so bad since about 03. The fans didn't care about the characters anyway so the writers stopped giving them time rather than reinvesting in their characters and developing fun gimmicks. Triple H, who has to be given credit here, has invested a load of money and time into putting together a team to fix this and we're now seeing the resurgence of the gimmick in pro wrestling and the result will be a much better top to bottom product if the main roster writing team either gets the memo or gets overhauled. I said it in the Aiden English thread. Overt the top and larger than life gimmicks are a lot of times the best way to go for a new star. Eventually, if their good enough, they'll break away and move into a more serious, main event star. But the best thing you can do when you're new is get noticed. Fans will always be more interested in a Fandango then a Wade Barrett. Hardcore fans will cringe, and sure Barrett is way better, but Fandango is fun and flashy and eye catching. In a few years Fandango may very well be a big time player. He has the talent. If that's the case he'll obviously move away from this character and into a serious role. The dancing is great for now though. And if he doesn't reach the next level, who cares? Not everyone needs to be World Title material. That is a common way of thinking and it's ridiculous and unrealistic. If he's a midcarder for life I'd rather have a colorful Fandango around for 10 years than a Miz of Kofi who have no flash or substance.
> 
> If you want proof of my theory, you need only to look at the careers of Edge, John Cena, Triple H, Mick Foley, CM Punk (SES), and countless others. They all embraced these stupid, fun, and funny gimmicks and it launched them to super-stardom. Wrestling is a very ridiculous thing. Let's see some over the top characters.


I guess I love you.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

rockdig1228 said:


> I agree with a lot of the comments about the creative team, though I do wonder if the quality is sometimes affected due to the amount of time has to be filled on the main roster vs. NXT.
> 
> You've got NXT which averages about 45 minutes of content per week... that's in comparison to nearly 4.5 hours of content per week filled by Raw, Main Event & Smackdown. Also, due to the way NXT films 4 episodes at each taping, they've got a few weeks to write the storylines out and filter out some of the things that may or may not work.
> 
> So you can see where NXT has several advantages - that being said, I'd like to see whoever's writing NXT get a shot at writing for the main roster for a time period and see what happens.


The guy who was the head writer for NXT during pretty much the whole Wyatt Family period actually did get promoted to writer of Smackdown a couple months ago. NXT has a new head writer now. I don't usually watch Smackdown but from what I understand, their shows have been improved...


----------



## Obfuscation

In regards to characters I've changed my outlook on Sami Callihan's apparent WWE gimmick under development for now. I was daft enough to assume _(never assume...)_ he would portray more of his darker type character, however, he is filled with charisma so WWE is gonna try something new with him. Logical. I just had to have my own selfish mentality get shoved away before I can realize this. A bit out of the blue, but all in essence to the developmental system being a wonder these days and embracing more actual characters instead of "wrestler A" & "wrestler B" types coming up the ranks.


----------



## DOPA

HayleySabin said:


> In regards to characters I've changed my outlook on Sami Callihan's apparent WWE gimmick under development for now. I was daft enough to assume _(never assume...)_ he would portray more of his darker type character, however, he is filled with charisma so WWE is gonna try something new with him. Logical. I just had to have my own selfish mentality get shoved away before I can realize this. A bit out of the blue, but all in essence to the developmental system being a wonder these days and embracing more actual characters instead of "wrestler A" & "wrestler B" types coming up the ranks.


What's his new gimmick/character out of interest if you know?


----------



## Joshi Judas

I badly want a Solomon Crowe vs Dean Ambrose faceoff on NXT now :mark:


----------



## Wcthesecret

Quoth the Raven said:


> I badly want a Solomon Crowe vs Dean Ambrose faceoff on NXT now :mark:


...dude...ambrose is not coming back


----------



## Obfuscation

Crusade said:


> What's his new gimmick/character out of interest if you know?







Seems to be a buddy union between the two wacky characters.


----------



## x78

^ That's a promo class skit that nobody was meant to see, not reflective of his TV gimmick at all.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's why I said "apparent". They're working with something that could be seen along those lines so I'm not going to rule it out. Lets not overthink now.


----------



## Oxidamus

So I'm watching the 25th episode, and the intro video had like one frame of Sandow. I ..what?


----------



## Daiko

Cesaro was in there too.


----------



## Oxidamus

Didn't notice. 

There's a difference between a guy who has wrestled like 3+ matches on it and is a jobber and the MITB holder though. Has Sandow even been on NXT at all? Ever? Any season?

It's so weird.


----------



## Daiko

Yeah, he fought Big E a few months back.


----------



## x78

Oxitron said:


> Didn't notice.
> 
> There's a difference between a guy who has wrestled like 3+ matches on it and is a jobber and the MITB holder though. Has Sandow even been on NXT at all? Ever? Any season?
> 
> It's so weird.


Sandow and Cesaro were on pretty much every NXT taping for like a year after being called up to the main roster. Even when Sandow was getting pushed, he was still showing up randomly on NXT every week. Cesaro was on the show every week even when he was US champion. If you trawled back through this thread you'd probably find a lot of posts from me complaining about Sandow and Cesaro taking up airtime on the show, thankfully it doesn't really happen anymore but it's been obvious since NXT started that both Sandow and Cesaro were for some reason being treated as NXT talents.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sandow has an NXT Championship match under his belt. So him appearing isn't illogical from past history of NXT. More unusual how he's in the most modern video intro, but perhaps he'll be showing in the future...


----------



## Asenath

So, I just noticed Richie Steamboat has a new twitter account (@WWE_RichieS), and said something about being back soon. On his old twitter account, the timeline - given this August - was between 1 and 5 more moths of recovery. Do we think he'll be back before the end of the year, given his new social media activity?


----------



## Obfuscation

There's a good chance. He's been out for what, nearly a year? Ten months into 2013 and nothing yet, so it's a large chunk regardless of the exact details. Imagine he should be showing back up on the scene sooner than later. Unless the company has no ideas for him at considering the roster is a lot more filled out & Kassius is working babyface these days. Not to say he had to keep that going, but yeah. It was his only thing.


----------



## Asenath

They could do the shocking thing and have a heel Steamboat. Disgruntled employee, or something? Seems topical. I just want him back. I got real attached to him during FCW.

*Edited to Add*:Just did some quick googling to confirm - he took his initial injury in October, and had his surgery in June. So he'll have been out a year and recovered from surgery for 4 months if he comes back this month.


----------



## Obfuscation

Question is, does he have the ability to do what his father never could(?); be a believable heel.


----------



## Asenath

HayleySabin said:


> Question is, does he have the ability to do what his father never could(?); be a believable heel.


That's what NXT is for, to test the theory.


----------



## Obfuscation

I have no gripes. If it fails, restart and try again.


----------



## Asenath

Since you raised the question - do you think Ricky Sr. would have eventually _had_ to go heel if his own health issues hadn't cut his career short?


----------



## Obfuscation

Probably not. While I get why Hogan did eventually towards his later years, Steamboat was in a different _(no pun intended..)_ boat. He lived and breathed babyface. It's like that's who he is 24/7. Even with the cameras turned off. He's someone you always want to see compete clean & compete for the "people". Pretty much like Sting. Only more heightened in that respect. Forever babyface. More than certain fans would prefer that if he got to work into the latter 90's - 00's. _(to go with on his "nostalgia" trips in ROH & in 2009 with WWE)_


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> Sandow and Cesaro were on pretty much every NXT taping for like a year after being called up to the main roster. Even when Sandow was getting pushed, he was still showing up randomly on NXT every week. Cesaro was on the show every week even when he was US champion. If you trawled back through this thread you'd probably find a lot of posts from me complaining about Sandow and Cesaro taking up airtime on the show, thankfully it doesn't really happen anymore but it's been obvious since NXT started that both Sandow and Cesaro were for some reason being treated as NXT talents.


It just seems more and more likely each week that Sandow will drop the case to someone else somehow some day.

I'm not entirely against the main roster guys going on the show once and a while, but the WHC is the #2 title in the company, why would someone who could take any opportunity to win it show up on NXT?
Cesaro being there a lot is only disappointing because he could be so much more. Other than that it's fine, especially when you notice he and Zayn have great chemistry and they both look better to whoever watches.

The most annoying thing about main roster talent in general being booked on NXT is that they're _higher_ than the NXT title; assuming they're actually still used on the main roster once and a while (so Cesaro, not Hawkins).


----------



## Obfuscation

They emphasize the main roster talents well and that's why they show up. Having those guys compete for the NXT Championship only slates it as more credible too. I have no objections with some of the talent showing up if used correctly. Which most have actually been. Cesaro could be bigger in the company yeah, but he isn't, so lets take what we get: Cesaro killing it with any talent he gets his hands on.


----------



## Oxidamus

I get it, but I think management know that literally around 90% of their fans are smarks and know that a main roster talent will _not_ win the NXT title, but are only there to put over the development talent, which they do well.

Basically it's like they put them on the show because it's a big deal to be in a match with a main roster talent, but then put that main roster talent in the contention for the title so the title looks more important, because it wouldn't if they weren't.


----------



## Obfuscation

Not gonna bother with a smark comment, b/c that whole mentality is pointless. Booking doesn't revolve around a "specific" type of fan. Nor do I go by that type of stuff. Fans are fans. Some could know more than others, but it's all relative at the end of the day.

Obviously if a main roster talent doesn't go for the championship that doesn't mean the match is less important. It's not a double-edged sword in that respect. It's only a positive to have WWE plaster the kayfabe importance that a main roster worker wants the strap. If the match is only two NXT roster members, importance is there all the same. That's where the good logic & booking holds up.


----------



## x78

Oxitron said:


> I get it, but I think management know that literally around 90% of their fans are smarks and know that a main roster talent will _not_ win the NXT title, but are only there to put over the development talent, which they do well.
> 
> Basically it's like they put them on the show because it's a big deal to be in a match with a main roster talent, but then put that main roster talent in the contention for the title so the title looks more important, because it wouldn't if they weren't.


I agree with this, I hated Sandow's title match and the 'clash of champions' show that they had with the developmental talents challenging for main roster belts, it just makes the match predictable and pointless. You can't invest in matches like that where the outcome is obvious from the start, it's just a waste of time IMO. I don't mind main roster talents appearing on the show every so often, like when Jericho wrestled Wyatt or Swagger wrestled Zayn etc. What pissed me off about Cesaro is that he's a main roster talent but was on NXT every week without any explanation. He doesn't need to be there, it's not like he still has developing to do, he just was taking the spot away from developmental talent and getting involved in feuds and storylines that didn't make any sense considering he's already on the main shows every week.


----------



## normal situation

NXT's up on Hulu. :lmao at Renee Young

"Look at that butt" :renee


----------



## Revil Fox

That was a fantastic comedy match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

That Mix tag team match is going into running for MOTY. No shit.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

"I really hope you guys don't rub off on me." - :renee


----------



## Revil Fox

I was on the fence for a while, but I've decided I don't really like The Ascension.


----------



## Revil Fox

Ha! "Let's go this guy!" is my nomination for best chant of the year.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Ohno looks great, wonder why he jobbed on his return match.

Really loved riley & :renee


----------



## papercuts_hurt

NXT thoughts this week:

The Fandango/Summer vs. Emma/Santino match was fun. Had some entertaining bits and it was a good way to kick off the show. Wouldn't have minded if it was a little shorter though.

Ohno/Harper was disappointing, because as great as it was to see Ohno back on TV, and he really looked to be in great shape, they just jobbed him out unceremoniously in like 4 minutes. That match could have been really good if it had been about twice as long, Harper could still win but give the thing a chance. No mention of the content of Ohno's promo from last week and overall it was just weird to see them use him for this upon his return...like why even bring him back to do this? Let's hope at the next set of tapings he is booked more strongly because it seems like he has been working hard on his body, and he's certainly talented enough to do much more.

That Mojo Rawley promo was really good! it actually did get me hyped. I wonder if he's any good in the ring. We'll have a look soon I guess. The Enzo/Cass promo was good too, the taco thing was somewhat questionable though. I am guessing they'll feud with Ascension soon after they blow off the feud with Dawson and Rusev. The Ascension promo was standard Ascension stuff, which is to say good but cheesy, mostly admirable for their ability to keep a straight face throughout.

I thought it was a weird decision not to put the tag title match in the main event. Especially when there was going to be a title change. They usually value the tag titles pretty highly on NXT although they have fallen by the wayside more recently. Ascension winning was the right move, I don't really like Graves and Neville as a team, the only reason they were together was to take down the Wyatt family and they have been predictably directionless since. It was time for a switch and Ascension is a solid team. The match itself was quite good I thought as well.

The Bo Dallas Invitational was cool as well. Bo was great, I loved how he started heeling out a little bit when that first guy almost pinned him, but then right back to being insultingly patronizing (he's getting really good at that part). And it's just amazing how anyone who fights him is automatically the world's biggest face, the crowd was funny chanting so hard for "this guy." I am definitely looking forward to a Kruger/Cesaro feud as they teased here. And Sami winning his title shot as "El Local" is a nice callback to his indy days as well as being a solid story in general. Really looking forward to the Bo/Sami title match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

That Tag Match rocked house. Loved the ending, when they charged each other but the Ascension guy kicked him out cold. 

That Mojo guy looks pretty awesome. Looks like a really big Zack Ryder.

That CM Punk promo for wwe.com/shop was fucking awesome! :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Fantastic episode. :mark: CESARO ROCKS! :mark:

Loved the El Generico suprise too :mark:

Still loved the opening comedy match, absolutely amazing stuff.


----------



## Domenico

"Let's go this guy!"
:lmao

Edit: Also, no Tyler Breeze on the show.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Fandango and Summer Rae invite Renee to cat fashion shows. Just end my life now.


----------



## Oxidamus

The best part of the opening match was Santino trying to climb to the top but just going back to the middle rope :lmao.


----------



## MiRixG

NXT is awesome and the audience is great!

I wished it was el Generico participating and not el Local


----------



## Oxidamus

Neville is so good.

Are we gonna see Neville feud with Graves now? Because the finish kinda looked like Neville will be mad that Graves just kind of lost after being the most fresh guy in the match.

When Bo almost fucked up his promo and said NXT CHAMPIONSHIP so weird I realised that he is actually horrible and isn't acting horrible at all lol.

LET'S GO THIS GUY!

THIS GUY! THIS GUY!


----------



## NikkiSixx

Oxitron said:


> When Bo almost fucked up his promo and said NXT CHAMPIONSHIP so weird I realised that he is actually horrible and isn't acting horrible at all lol.


His being a heel hasn't made him any better at anything. His mic skills are still nonexistent -- but now they just so happen to be part of his gimmick. :lol


----------



## Oxidamus

NikkiSixx said:


> His being a heel hasn't made him any better at anything. His mic skills are still nonexistent -- but now they just so happen to be part of his gimmick. :lol


Considering I hadn't actually seen any of his work bar what he did on Raw and at the Rumble earlier this year until about a month ago now I thought I'd try to have a positive outlook on him but that is not possible. :lmao


----------



## Pycckue

no Tyler Breeze this week


----------



## Bearodactyl

That opening match... :lmao :mark:

Had me in stitches at times. The high fiving, Santino trying to tag in Summer Rae, the entrance, it was just all.. perfect. Wrestling Comedy GOLD.

EDIT: Ok, so I kept watching and the rest of the show was awesome too, admittedly. I LOVE those Amore/Cassidy skits. Cassidy has a lot more personality than I initially gave him credit for, and Enzo just keeps bringing it. The invitational was fun too, with the chanting and the argueing and eventually El Local squashing Bo. 

All in all great ep.


----------



## Oxidamus

Yea Cassady is really underrated I think. He has a real weird physique though, he should be like 10-20lbs more muscular imo. :lol


Forgot to note that NXT's version of Chris Hero, aka Kassius Ohno is incredibly underwhelming, and Harper was nowhere near as good as I expected from seeing his indy work. Thought the two would do well together.

Ohno (feels weird calling him Ohno but whatever) had some time off and is still pretty flabby. Also didn't realise how tall he actually was.


----------



## RiverFenix

For the Bo Dallas gimmick to transfer up to the main roster I think he needs to win the heavyweight title right after his call-up, even by fluke, to beat Orton's record as the youngest world title holder. This would allow his smarmy, condescending, I'm-better-than-the-vets, attitude to work. He could talk about his experience being the champ, how it takes people careers to win just one and so many greats never won one, and he at 23 years old has already had it. 

He could easily feud with Alberto Del Rio over it, score the 1-2-3 Kid style upset win as the plucky rookie but quickly morph into what we're getting in NXT right now.


----------



## Asenath

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> For the Bo Dallas gimmick to transfer up to the main roster I think he needs to win the heavyweight title right after his call-up, even by fluke, to beat Orton's record as the youngest world title holder. This would allow his smarmy, condescending, I'm-better-than-the-vets, attitude to work. He could talk about his experience being the champ, how it takes people careers to win just one and so many greats never won one, and he at 23 years old has already had it.
> 
> He could easily feud with Alberto Del Rio over it, score the 1-2-3 Kid style upset win as the plucky rookie but quickly morph into what we're getting in NXT right now.


I would buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Asenath

Oxitron said:


> Yea Cassady is really underrated I think. He has a real weird physique though, he should be like 10-20lbs more muscular imo. :lol


He's basically a 7 foot tall Edge. Same body & everything.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Great episode. Super entertaining from top to bottom. NXT just keeps brininging it and even Bo Dallas' troll gimmick is pretty awesome. My man Enzo always getting screen time makes me mark and the Ascension winning the tg belts finally after an amazing performance from Neville. Do still prefer Kenneth Cameron over Victor, as seemed to really give them something a little more than hat Victor does.


----------



## Mr. I

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> For the Bo Dallas gimmick to transfer up to the main roster I think he needs to win the heavyweight title right after his call-up, even by fluke, to beat Orton's record as the youngest world title holder. This would allow his smarmy, condescending, I'm-better-than-the-vets, attitude to work. He could talk about his experience being the champ, how it takes people careers to win just one and so many greats never won one, and he at 23 years old has already had it.
> 
> He could easily feud with Alberto Del Rio over it, score the 1-2-3 Kid style upset win as the plucky rookie but quickly morph into what we're getting in NXT right now.


That doesn't make sense. They're using Bo down on NXT to build up faces to debut on the main roster. You can't do that with him on the main roster.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

NikkiSixx said:


> Fandango and Summer Rae invite Renee to cat fashion shows. Just end my life now.


:lmao The whole banter between Riley and Renee was just :homer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Finally got around to watching the episdoe. Great stuff. 

Alex Riley/Renee on commentary YES YES YES :mark: 

Really enjoyed the opener with Fandango etc...

Like the promo from Ascension. 

Luke Harper and Kassius Ohno :mark: Still absolutely love how the crowd sways to Wyatts music. Looks so epic. Ohno looking in great shape, hope whatever he is doing, that he keeps it up. He needs to be on TV. Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah :mark: Luke Harper is a beast. had to say loved Riley's remarks on commentary about people trying to get info out of him regarding The Wyatts with his transfer from locker room to personnel. 

Enzo Amore and Big Cass. These two are so frigging AWESOME. "I don't get it.... I get it" "Swaffffttt tacos" :lmao 

I miss Neville's old music but this match was good. Nice pacing. Adrian Neville is so damn talented, he just keeps pulling brilliant performance after brilliant performance out of the bag. Graves unfortunately still in a boring/jaded phase for me. 

Can't believe I am about to type this but I am beginning to like Bo Dallas.... He just has me lolling most weeks, however its because he is so damn trollish and awful not because I find him good. "You did a good job, good job" That horrible thumbs up shit. 

Any time I see Lego Kruger/Cesaro is a plus for me :mark: 

OLE OLE OLE OLE OLEEEEE OLEEEEE. No doubt about it Zayn is the man. :mark:


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Goddamn, that was a fun episode of NXT. That's all that needs to be said.

Highly recommend everyone to check it out.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

I can't say that video got me excited for Mojo Rawley.









Something about the way he looks bothers me, his face doesn't match his body.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Let's go this guy :lmao


----------



## DOPA

LETS GO THIS GUY! :lmao.

Feeling too ill to write a full review but that was a super fun episode of NXT.


----------



## Obfuscation

If NXT gives me horseshit like that Santino crap that took THIRTEEN MINUTES, I'll stop watching.

Rest of the show was fabulous of course. You know, b/c all the talent shown rocks. Harper vs Ohno was so much :mark: Holy crap. And ZAYN~!


----------



## William Murderface

The Ascension! :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

Overall a solid show. 

Santino was the perfect partner for Emma. Match vs Fandango/Summer Rae was supposed to be fun, served it's purpose there. I do agree it went on a little long. I'd have taken 3-4 minutes off it and gave that to Ohno vs Harper. 

Kassius is in MUCH better shape, and they seem to be allowing him to open up his moveset a bit with some agility spots. As mentioned this match was too short, didn't give the returning Kassius enough time make the match look more competitive, losing so quickly made it squash like. 

I didn't like the Mojo promo. All this "Stay Hype" stuff seems forced - even if that is his mantra for life. They seem to want to make him a big baby face, we'll see how the NXT fans accept that. 

Ascension vs Champs match was good enough, right call made for the title change. The knee/boot at the end should have finished this match, rather than hitting the finisher. Using the finisher makes me think that this was the blow off, and Ascension move on. 

After a feud with Enzo/Cassady - who's left? NXT should start putting together a few more teams. Tag teams are perfect for greener guys to start off with anyways. I know Travis Tyler and Troy Mcclain are tagging at house shows under the name "The All-Star Club", I believe it's a jock/athlete type gimmick. Seems like they need another face team - maybe Neville can re-team with Oliver Grey now that he's due to return soon. 

Bo Dallas invitational served it's purpose. Sounded better on paper though because it was glaringly obvious that El Local was Sami. Who is the face in Kruger vs Cesaro, assuming they are being set up to feud now? Leo seems to have lost some momentum lately, and the bookers don't know what to do with him.


----------



## Obfuscation

They finally rose. :mark:


----------



## Screwball

Once again a very enjoyable show, there was something for everyone.


----------



## Flux

*Random NXT babble, writing after watching the show*

The Ascension bore me to tears.

It's a shame Kruger won't be able to do his "KROO KROO KROO" schtick when he gets to the main roster because of Titus. But I understand that Titus is extremely over with it at the minute and I'm sure Kruger can think of something else, the guy is great.

Ohno vs. Harper was great. Kassius looks much better. Definitely saw signs of the Chris Hero that I know and love for the first time since his Regal match. Harper has the best big boot in the business. His discus Lariat may be one of my favourite finishers as well. Surprised YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH hasn't caught on as much on the main shows. I guess The Wyatts havent been featured enough for it to catch on. Oh well. YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH

I'm so scared that Bo's gimmick won't translate well on to the main roster. Will be a shame, the guy has something here.

Big Cass and Enzo are un frickin real. Love them.

Emma annoys me. Very overrated, IMO. I mean, she's decent, but she doesn't stand out. I'd take Paige, Summer, Bayley and possibly Sasha over her tbh.

Mojo Rawley :lmao

The NXT crowd is the second best crowd in north american wrestling, and is very close to becoming the first. Love it.


----------



## Obfuscation

FluxCapacitor said:


> Emma annoys me. Very overrated, IMO. I mean, she's decent, but she doesn't stand out. I'd take Paige, Summer, Bayley and possibly Sasha over her tbh.


(Y)

Her best attribute - the wrestling - is the thing she's least talked about for. Where's the logic in that?


----------



## HiddenViolence

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> For the Bo Dallas gimmick to transfer up to the main roster I think he needs to win the heavyweight title right after his call-up, even by fluke, to beat Orton's record as the youngest world title holder. This would allow his smarmy, condescending, I'm-better-than-the-vets, attitude to work. He could talk about his experience being the champ, how it takes people careers to win just one and so many greats never won one, and he at 23 years old has already had it.
> 
> He could easily feud with Alberto Del Rio over it, score the 1-2-3 Kid style upset win as the plucky rookie but quickly morph into what we're getting in NXT right now.


:no: Bo Dallas doesn't even deserve the NXT title let alone any main WWE title. Bo Dallas seems to be getting some love here on this forum as of late; which is dumb. He's already gotten further in his career than he deserves. The best role for him right now is as a comedy jobber, that's it. The heat he gets is the wrong kind and it's sickening to see him as a top guy above all the genuinely talented guys on the NXT roster.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

The Primer said:


> If NXT gives me horseshit like that Santino crap that took THIRTEEN MINUTES, I'll stop watching.
> 
> Rest of the show was fabulous of course. You know, b/c all the talent shown rocks. Harper vs Ohno was so much :mark: Holy crap. And ZAYN~!


w-what?!
that's like the opposite of how i saw it, the comedy match was fantastic fun wrestling and the Ohno Harper match was a bit of a let down


----------



## Harbinger

ITS NXT DAY :mark:

Fandangoat :mark: I hope he kisses his own hand again :lmao

Summer looks weird dancing in her ring gear. Still soo hot.

ooooo summer is gorgeous.

Emma and Renee in the same frame...too much goodness. This open segment is already a winner in my book...

Anddddddd Santino :no: I don't mind him but I can think of so many better possibilities. 

I take back that last statement. This may be the best awkward pairing in a long time. And I got to see Emma power walk from behind...

Renee on commentary again :mark: This is great and the match hasn't even started yet. I can't even.

Renee is smitten. This crowd is awesome as usual.

STOP HIGH FIVING! Fandango gets me every time. This is getting a little too heavy on the comedy maybe but it's still making me laugh.

The Renee commentary is getting a little risque! 

That was fun. That was better Santino comedy than we've seen in a while. Great pairing with Emma. NXT so really has segments like this one so I don't mind that they took the time to be silly. I've said it before, wrestling is ridiculous as a whole if you think about it. Nothing wrong with embracing it every once in a while. Too much comedy is a bad thing but it may be worse when the product takes itself too seriously.

Tony Dawson sighting :side:

Speaking of taking themselves too seriously...the Ascension. AKA The bloated Chimpanzee and Paul Rudd with a soul patch. The most corny dudes on the roster who take themselves to be the baddest dudes on the roster. Make it stop! Ugh, that laugh is so hokey.

On to better things:

OH NO ITS OHNO. Kassius looks way better. He also seems to be fired up which is awesome. I'm excited to see how Harper handles himself on his own. I still think he may surpass Bray as a monster heel once he breaks away from the Wyatt family.

Nothing spectacular but both guys looked great. I enjoy Harper more every time I see him. Kinda bummed Ohno didn't win but it's not a huge deal. I'll take this matchup again, please.

ENZO! CHEETAH PRINT! BIG CASS! SIAMESE TWINSH! (that wasn't a typo) WE TAKE METEOR SHOWERS. Wait. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao What a fucking line. Anyway.. HOW YA DOIN? KNOCKED DOWN YA TROAT! shutup Enzo. Put some choes on. 

Oh man. These guys never have a bad promo. I saw most of Cass's in the leaked promo class vid but it was still awesome.

MOJO...ehhhhh.

Fuck the Ascension. Neville and Graves weren't doing anything but still. Anybody would have been better. Santino and Emma would have been better.

RVD (Y) I hope he kicks Mojo in the face.

Ugh, the Native American woman invitational.

Let's go this guy :lmao

THIS GUY THIS GUY THIS GUY

Mike Chioda sighting.

"I barely broke a sweat" Um, you're drenched, bud.

KROOOGAHHHH :mark:

CESARO :mark: :mark:

El GENERICO :mark: :mark: :mark: sorta. But okay!

Awesome awesome show, again.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh that review theme built by Daiko is nearly as entertaining as watching NXT itself. Circle jerkin all you up in here.

not that there is anything wrong with it.

but I suppose I'm the only one who saw the opening segment as total garbage. Santino just...ugh. Nothing but annoyance. Ten times worse when the comedy is only obnoxious and not close to fun. Doesn't help things that I don't care about Emma character wise.


----------



## Interceptor88

Oddball said:


> :no: Bo Dallas doesn't even deserve the NXT title let alone any main WWE title. Bo Dallas seems to be getting some love here on this forum as of late; which is dumb. He's already gotten further in his career than he deserves. The best role for him right now is as a comedy jobber, that's it. The heat he gets is the wrong kind and it's sickening to see him as a top guy above all the genuinely talented guys on the NXT roster.


 Agree. Being horrendously untalented works perfectly with the "annoying fake babyface" gimmick, and they have created a character that is funnier the worst he is, which is really entertaining. That said, a world title shouldn't be given a guy who cannot talk, is an average wrestler and has the worst look in ages.


----------



## Daiko

The Primer said:


> Oh that review theme built by Daiko is nearly as entertaining as watching NXT itself. Circle jerkin all you up in here.


Stealing mah shit guiz..


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm still a short bullet point kind of guy. Forever original. :hayley1


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I really loved the CM Punk promo for wwe.com/shop. Best since day 1 That was awesome; some guy is putting it in his sig as a gif too.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Ohno losing was rather funny. So quickly too. Glad the Ascension one and the ending was good, but no English made this only a, average NXT.


----------



## Oxidamus

The Primer said:


> Oh that review theme built by Daiko


:kobe AF.


I liked the comedy match at the start but the high fiving went for way too long IMO. Also I had no idea that's what they were doing until commentary pointed it out.


----------



## Obfuscation

what are you blabbering about


----------



## BehindYou

Harper's big boot is stunning, maybe the best one iv'e ever seen. Combine it with a top5 clothesline and your on your way to a monster.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Emma and Santino, FUTURE TAG CHAMPIONSOF THE WORLD! If you didn't even chuckle a little bit at that match I feel bad for you.

The difference between the stiff scripted Ascension promo and the more improvised memorable promo from Enzo and Big Cass is mind blowing. I love that we got a chance to see how Enzo comes up with his great punchlines and that it takes him several minutes of out loud thinking to be clever and relate his opponents to #SAWFT burritos. Now if you didn't at least chuckle at that promo you may need to be put on antidepressants.

Ascension wrestles as monotonously as they cut promos. New tag champs, don't care. Move Corey to the main roster already!

Was that a one time appearance of....... GENERICO!


----------



## HitMark

The opening match was awesome. Most entertaining match I've seen since the Db-Cena match at SS. I thought it was fantastic.
I don't get why people take wrestling so seriously. I mean, it's just choreographed. It's not a real competition. I just look for entertainment.
Also don't get why people still mark out for Ohno. he did not look good this week. Looked a little flabby.


----------



## Obfuscation

Luke Harper is already _the_ monster. Company just needs to show it with more chances like he got vs Ohno. That's gonna rule the world when it happens.


----------



## Oxidamus

He does need a longer match and some more vulnerable opponents to squash.


----------



## Daiko

*Gary Oak's NXT Comments* - _Berfdey comments._​
Faaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaangoooooooooooooo.

OH LAWD RENEE IS DOING COMMENTARY AGAIN VGBOHNJPNHBUGT RNXEBSXRFVGNHJMKJNBFD BSRXSYGBHNUIMJINHBGFYC^RXDCFVG :mark::mark::mark:

That silence from Renee as Alex Riley tries to make conversation.. Beautiful :lmao

Wait.. She's not there yet? Why did Riley try to talk to her then... Mindfuck.

Emma :mark:

Renee :mark::mark::mark:

Greeaaat...

That pop though..

:lol

Powerlution... k.

I'll give him his dues.. He can get some fucking reaction. Still a cunt though.

Crowd going apeshit already.. I'm k with this.

That fucking fall :lmao :lmao

I love you crowd. 

Tag in then Summer...

Cobralution.

That creepy Curtis :mark:

Holy shit what even is this commentary? 

Alex Riley's a wrong'un...

He's not too good at this whole tag thing is he? :lol

Fandango making moves on Renee :jose

Keep rollin rollin rollin

Dilemma :mark:

Fandango hit Emma. Bad man.

Emma's not too good at this whole Santino shtick.. 

Did Santino just Batista?

But who was tag?

That Renee :mark::mark:

I'd rub off on you.. Wait wat?

TIME FOR MAH BOYS TO RISE?

OHNO!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:

OH LAWD HE'S HERE!! 

Aww...

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

Crowd sway :mark:

Ohno :mark:

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:

Ohno's looking good. Still a bit chubby, but he looks better.

OH MAH LAWD THAT BIG BOOT :mark:

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark:

Well that's over.. Bit fast tbh..

ENZO!!!! :mark::mark::mark:

"We're stars! We take meteor showers." :lmao Never let this guy leave NXT please!

These two are fucking fantastic together :lmao

Enzo 'I get it' Amore.

SAWFT tacos.

:lmao

Invitashunul.

WE ABOUT TO RISE NOW!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:

GIVE THEM THE FUCKING PALM LIGHTS ALREADY!!!!

Fucking awful entrance music.. Just bring back Faceless.

Neville you beautiful jumpy kinda man!

Did Conor just jump over the ropes???

"Guys are always a success when they first get up there" orly? Bo Dallas says hi.

No crowd member.. No boring chants from you.

Shut the fuck up random crowd member. Leeve mah boys alooooone! :jose

Geordie time! :mark:

Air Neville.

lolnope. You fail now.

Well that's one way to get tagged in..

WAS THAT THE KNEE???

Victor trying to get the pin :lmao

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS OH FUCKING LAWD YES!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Oh my fucking god so much yes right now!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

And now this cunt..

Bo time? No.

The fuck is this guy?

Let's go this guy chant :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

GOWAN SON!

This guy :lmao This crowd :mark:

Is it bad that someone who hasn't even been named yet is getting more of a reaction than Alberto Del Rio does?

GORE GORE GORE GORE.

KROOGA TIME! :mark::mark:

CESARO TIME! :mark::mark:

The crowd gets it.

Is it just me or did El Generico just make a cameo?

Yep. YAKUZA :mark:

Crowd gets it.

lolbo

Really good episode.


----------



## Mr. I

Oxitron said:


> He does need a longer match and some more vulnerable opponents to squash.


I don't think squash matches are what he needs. Longer matches with tougher opponents would be good.


----------



## Oxidamus

Ithil said:


> I don't think squash matches are what he needs. Longer matches with tougher opponents would be good.


I didn't really mean a squash match, just a match where he gets to showcase a proper moveset.


----------



## NikkiSixx

The Primer said:


> If NXT gives me horseshit like that Santino crap that took THIRTEEN MINUTES, I'll stop watching.




I find Santino obnoxious 90% of the time, but that was a great fucking comedy match.


----------



## Alex

I loved the Santino match, it was fun, it wasn't meant to be anything else. I wasn't pleased that Ohno's return was essentially a squash match, I understand that they're trying to get Harper even more over as a monster heel, but I enjoy watching Ohno and I was hoping to see more considering he was out for a lengthy period, 4 months wasn't it? I'm not sure what to think of the Ascension, other than they have a really cool entrance. I thought Neville was brilliant. Bo Dallas is an out and out troll, you can tell he probably isn't much personality wise outside of this gimmick, but I find it entertaining. Decent show overall, nothing to write home about, but entertaining for what it was.


----------



## Obfuscation

NikkiSixx said:


> I find Santino obnoxious 90% of the time, but that was a great fucking comedy match.


If that's a great comedy match then comedy wrestling needs to burn in the fiery pits of hell. It's just Santino bullshit at its finest. Never again.


----------



## Alex

The Primer said:


> If that's a great comedy match then comedy wrestling needs to burn in the fiery pits of hell. It's just Santino bullshit at its finest. Never again.


I don't usually enjoy Santino's antics, but this was fun. Get a sense of humour.


----------



## Obfuscation

My favorite wrestling promotion is Chikara..

8*D


----------



## Alex

:edge2

I take it back.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg

Santino was great in that match. I was laughing uncontrollably when he slipped on the rope. 

More :renee on commentary please.


----------



## FCP

Are we getting Kruger vs Cesaro? Or a triple threat between Dallas vs Kruger vs Cesaro? 

I also thought the Santino and Emma comedy was pretty funny too. Decent match for the tag championships, but I wish Neville and Graves would have retained unless they are getting called up. :mark:


----------



## Asenath

How can Neville get called up without a character? Or, you know, a personality. Something.


----------



## Genking48

Because that's most people today anyways, most of them have little to no character.

Neville would just be Generic McWrestler #44


----------



## Asenath

And that would be a waste, because in all other aspects he's an A+. So, if he'd just take some time and put together a character and a gimmick, it would be freakin' awesome.


----------



## dmccourt95

The NXT Tag belts are better than the WWE ones, what's that all about?:lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Neville will be no different than anyone else with an high flying game that's amazing. He'll get over on that alone. Which is what he's done already. How could that be put into question? It's been that way since...always.


----------



## Asenath

dmccourt95 said:


> The NXT Tag belts are better than the WWE ones, what's that all about?:lol


I kinda like the big Spartan pennies.



The Primer said:


> Neville will be no different than anyone else with an high flying game that's amazing. He'll get over on that alone. Which is what he's done already. How could that be put into question? It's been that way since...always.


That would be the easy way. But with people with no discernable personality sprouting promo skills out of nowhere, here in developmental, it would be a wasted opportunity to not turn him into a talking champ.


----------



## Mr. I

The Primer said:


> Neville will be no different than anyone else with an high flying game that's amazing. He'll get over on that alone. Which is what he's done already. How could that be put into question? It's been that way since...always.


High flying skills of his level will get him over, but if he wants to be a main event talent, he needs to be good at talking. So it's in his best interest to use his NXT time to try and improve his talking skills as much as possible. He's already better now than when he arrived, but he's not a natural promo guy so he needs to train himself up.


----------



## x78

I don't think Neville will ever be a great promo guy because of his accent. That's fine though, I just want to see him as something more than 'Adrian Neville', the generic British guy. If it wasn't for Neville's amazing high-flying ability he would suck in every way, there's no character hook at all and I'm worried that on the main roster he'd be nothing more than another Justin Gabriel, Evan Bourne or Tyson Kidd. 

I'd love to see them find a character for Neville that meant he didn't have to speak and would attract the attention of the audience. Given some of the gimmicks they've come up with recently I'm sure they'd be able to do that.


----------



## BehindYou

The thing with Neville....

he doesnt have mic skills or charisma.

Which makes his ceiling the same as Bourne's (although he is a lot better)and potentially less than Kofi's (again, despite being a far far better high flyer)


> the post above said the same thing so rep to you


----------



## Shepard

I think he's better than Bourne, but that's not a knock on Bourne who's a fantastic little highflyer and babyface himself who probably got Kofi's best work out of him in that tag team.

Neville doesn't have to talk. I can't imagine a geordie accent ever getting over with an American crowd. Let him be a tag guy at first, bring him up with Gray whenever he's back. They can get over w/ their legit tag work like they did in NXT. Provided the quality of matches are around the same then I could certainly see that happening rather quick. Especially if you stick them against a team like The Shield or Real Americans.


----------



## Obfuscation

The fallacy that people "have" to talk well on the mic to be some form of a success needs to evaporate. If he can spout coherent words off the mic, he'll be fine if the fans are engaged by what he has to offer elsewhere. Not everyone is going to be CM Punk or Mick Foley on the stick and use that as their main key to success + be fortunate with a good in ring game behind 'em to boot.


----------



## Wcthesecret

...you do all realize that you're praising Evan Bourne right? Quite possibly one of the most dull boring wrestlers in wwe history. Along with Kofi Kingston. Who somehow became a tag team and tag team champions to become the dullest boringest tag team/tag team champions in history.


----------



## x78

The Primer said:


> The fallacy that people "have" to talk well on the mic to be some form of a success needs to evaporate. If he can spout coherent words off the mic, he'll be fine if the fans are engaged by what he has to offer elsewhere. Not everyone is going to be CM Punk or Mick Foley on the stick and use that as their main key to success + be fortunate with a good in ring game behind 'em to boot.


Yeah, Neville doesn't have to talk and shouldn't talk too much, but they need to find a way to get people invested without that because as exciting as his moveset is, ring work alone won't get him past the midcard. He isn't going anywhere unless people can form some sort of attachment and become invested in his character. 'Adrian Neville' as he is right now won't cut it on the main roster.


----------



## dxbender

Spoiler



RVD vs English


 happening on this weeks NXT. Kinda strange timing to have it.


Also, another match that'll be happening this week:


Spoiler



Cesaro vs Kruger


 so sounds like a great match!


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> Yeah, Neville doesn't have to talk and shouldn't talk too much, but they need to find a way to get people invested without that because as exciting as his moveset is, ring work alone won't get him past the midcard. He isn't going anywhere unless people can form some sort of attachment and become invested in his character. 'Adrian Neville' as he is right now won't cut it on the main roster.


Give him a gimmick similar to Sting's Crow gimmick, so he doesn't have to talk. Just let him be mystifying while hanging out in the rafters in the arena, parking garages, graveyards (segments), etc. Put face paint on him to distract from his weirdly shaped ears and average mic skills. I think a gimmick like this could work for him very well. Just allow his inring talent and charisma get him over, and his dark silent gimmick to cover all aspects of his character.

The only issue is I think Solomon Crowe is going to end up like as a dark horror gimmick like Sting, only Solomon will actually talk a lot.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hasn't been established yet that Callihan will be a dark gimmick. We'll see, though.

_(unless it has and I missed it)_


----------



## THANOS

The Primer said:


> Hasn't been established yet that Callihan will be a dark gimmick. We'll see, though.
> 
> _(unless it has and I missed it)_


The only proof I have to it is his name and his tweets which seem to suggest a dark gimmick with the whole "songs of solomon" thing he's doing.

And then there's his actual Twitter page.










I can't see this being anything but a dark gimmick to be honest lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

Name led me to believe it too, but I'm not going to jump the gun in expecting it to be. Want it to be down that path for him though. Well, he's got a personality for many facets, so I'll just hope they give him something good & within his capabilities to allow him to be over with the fans.

Success. That's all I care for with Callihan. Lots & lots of it.


----------



## THANOS

The Primer said:


> Name led me to believe it too, but I'm not going to jump the gun in expecting it to be. Want it to be down that path for him though. Well, he's got a personality for many facets, so I'll just hope they give him something good & within his capabilities to allow him to be over with the fans.
> 
> Success. That's all I care for with Callihan. Lots & lots of it.


Agreed that's all I want for the dude as well. He has loads of talent and with the right prodding he could become a huge deal in NXT and, eventually, the main roster. I wish WWE actually did sign up Jake Roberts to be the promo coach down in NXT, because I could see him helping Sami the most out of everyone down there. In the same vein, I could see Ric Flair helping Kassius Ohno quite a bit as well. That's a promo style that would suit him good.


----------



## Obfuscation

Perhaps there's a chance to try the offer again. Jake working with Sami, oooh. I can see that collaboration being legit.

I'd just dig seeing Flair being associated with Ohno after hearing that plot. Now I'm excited for nothing. :hayley2


----------



## rockdig1228

It remains to be seen how he'll be used in NXT, but I wouldn't mind Callihan (Solomon Crowe from here on out) being used as a third member of the Ascension. Conor O'Brian & Rick Victor, while I like their work in the ring, do not sound at all believable when given the chance to speak. Allow Solomon Crowe to fill the mouthpiece role of the faction and then you let them to be a dark version of the Freebirds. It'd be a nice way to make them a little bit more unpredictable too - a combo of O'Brian & Crowe could be a powerhouse/pitbull tandem, Victor & Crowe can be the ruthlessly efficient pair, and O'Brian & Victor can be the bruiser team.

I know some may want Solomon to carve his own path, but I think it'd be a way to strengthen the Ascension gimmick and also allow him to showcase his excellent promo skills.


----------



## NikkiSixx

"You little Renee of sunshine!"
"You little Renee of sunshine!"
"You little Renee of sunshine!"
"You little Renee of sunshine!"
"You little Renee of sunshine!"
"You little Renee of sunshine!"
"You little Renee of sunshine!"

Alex Riley, PLEASE.

(That's all I've got right now. But I think it says it all.)


----------



## PRODIGY

Was Paige on this pass episode?


----------



## NikkiSixx

Legasee said:


> Was Paige on this pass episode?


She was.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

First time watching Bo Dallas on NXT in a long while. "UN-BO-LIEVABLE!" caught me totally off guard. I busted out laughing.


----------



## Revil Fox

That Charlotte/Garrett match was pretty good. I hope Garrett is a mainstay, because I was really impressed with her...


----------



## Paul Rudd

"Emma I'll hurt you."

Paige is GOAT. She needs a bit of a haircut though.


----------



## december_blue

Revil Fox said:


> That Charlotte/Garrett match was pretty good. I hope Garrett is a mainstay, because I was really impressed with her...


I believe Garrett is in OVW now.


----------



## Crozer

Cesaro/Kruger was brilliant.


----------



## Shepard

It really was. Cesaro is totally the man and Kruger was equally good in it. Could legit watch Cesaro beat people up all day.

Divas match was solid, tag match was fun, main event was a nice showing. Mojo's debut was HYPE. Totally love English's entrance.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Do we get a Tyler Breeze feature this week?


----------



## JusticeWaffle

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Do we get a Tyler Breeze feature this week?


Unfortunately not.

You get HYPED though, and one of the worst finisher ever.


----------



## RiverFenix

Incredible match between Kruger and Cesaro - right up there with Zayn/Cesaro really. Only think lacking might have been crowd interaction in that both were heels, and the crowd loves Cesaro eventhough he was playing the heel, with Kruger playing more of the face. I think this match was about getting Kruger some "he never quits" face heat. That uppercut flurry into alphamare waterslide sequence was great. The flying knee after the match looked great even in slo-mo. Cesaro is a star once the wwe ever gets behind him. This match was better than anything at Battleground - no lie, no hyperbole. I think Cesaro makes a face turn soon on wwe programming - probably on a face Survivor series team with Swagger on the other side. Heel Swagger vs Face Cesaro could actually be a pretty damn good feud in-ring. 

Charlotte's matches all look completely scripted move by move. Santana didn't look out of place, but she didn't look any better than the developmental divas either - though Charlotte is green as grass so could be hard to work with trying to make her look good. Also a bit of a disconnect saying Charlotte doesn't want to be simply known as "Ric Flair's Daughter" but then she's "Wooooo'ing" in her entrance and in the ring. 

Layla and Michelle McCool were so much better with their mean girls act. Sooo much better. 

Danny Burch deserves better. I hope he's the next jobber who gets a push - like Tyler Breeze and Aiden English most recently before him. You could tell he was the wily vet in that match, I could see Mojo getting rejected by the NXT fans and ending up forced to heel or becoming a Bo Dallas "face". Too spastic and forced energy. And I get that they like to show off his athleticism with the his jump height, but the butt bump and Earthquake butt splash as finisher isn't going to work. I know the wwe brass thinks this guy is the next big thing, but I think a more serious guy who hypes up during a match would be a better way to go - but I guess this was just his debut and he's green as hell. He needs at least a full year in NXT yet. 

Dawson/Rusev vs Cassady/Enzo was just there. NXT REALLY needs to create more tag teams - at least a couple more. They have the roster to do it as well - get on it already. 

RVD vs English was what you'd expect. Paint by numbers RVD match. 

This episode was all about the Kruger vs Cesaro match - go out of your way to see it.


----------



## Screwball

Cesaro/Kruger was incredible, plain and simple. With Mojo, I thought we were going to get some kind of Festus type swerve where he transforms into a beast after the bell rings, reverting back to his normal self after the match but no, he's STAYS HYPED and I wonder if this character has any legs.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

SWING! SWING! SWING! SWING! SWING! SWING!


----------



## Srdjan99

Just caught the Kruger/Cesaro match. Fuck, Kruger is a work rate machine. Becoming a big fan of his. Great match.


----------



## TheWFEffect

When's the next taping???


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I see so many finisher counters in the future for Mojo


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Paige needs to speak up. I'm American and can't quite understand her accent so well. and I've lived overseas for about 3 years. But what I'm saying is I don't think an average American viewer can understand her so easily either.


----------



## Mr. I

TheWFEffect said:


> When's the next taping???


Tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix

TheWFEffect said:


> When's the next taping???


Tonight.


----------



## Daiko

TheWFEffect said:


> When's the next taping???


Tonight.


----------



## normal situation

TheWFEffect said:


> When's the next taping???


Tonight.


----------



## december_blue

TheWFEffect said:


> When's the next taping???


Tonight.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

from Summer Rae's instagram

they were in Pittsburgh monday and I was busy with mid terms all day


----------



## Harbinger

Probably not going to be able to review this weeks episode because I have a midterm tomorrow and class all day saturday and sunday but I look forward to reading all of your guy's posts as always. I'll be back at some point to talk about the big stuff.


----------



## 777

Couple observations.

Alex Riley is actually pretty good at commentary.

Charlotte is coming along really quickly, significantly better than last time I watched her.


Lots of other cool shit tonight. NXT is a really interesting program on a lot of levels.


----------



## x78

"Un-Bo-lievable" was the greatest thing ever :lol


----------



## DisturbedOne98

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> from Summer Rae's instagram
> 
> they were in Pittsburgh monday and I was busy with mid terms all day


I think this was the same store Sandman did some grocery shopping thing lol.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Anybody else getting a Umaga vibe from Rusev?

Paige and Emma team up!
England unites with Australia!
*THE MEGAPOWERS EXPLODE!!!*


----------



## DrHorrible

I just got into NXT. This show is miles better than current RAW/Smackdown and easily gets you hook. I love hearing Regal in commentary. Plenty of nice characters and gimmicks on the roster.


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## checkcola

777 said:


> Alex Riley is actually pretty good at commentary.


Whomever is producing Alex got him to stop making references to Miz and its quite an improvement. He does have a very good voice for color commentary.


----------



## Revil Fox

Tobit said:


> Cesaro/Kruger was incredible, plain and simple. With Mojo, I thought we were going to get some kind of Festus type swerve where he transforms into a beast after the bell rings, reverting back to his normal self after the match but no, he's STAYS HYPED and I wonder if this character has any legs.


Did anyone else get an Ultimate Warrior vibe from him?


----------



## Oxidamus

watchwrestling.net is down for me, anyone else? Don't think I'll be able to watch NXT for a while... 



Harbinger said:


> Probably not going to be able to review this weeks episode because I have a midterm tomorrow and class all day saturday and sunday but I look forward to reading all of your guy's posts as always. I'll be back at some point to talk about the big stuff.


Be back soooooon


----------



## x78

^ Just search on DailyMotion.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cesaro vs Kruger was some nifty stuff. Although, I'm not liking how it is seemingly going to lead to a Kruger face turn. Prefer that guy to remain a sick heel. He's just a tad lost in the shuffle that I think booking is gonna chase a new path to try and give him something fresh atm.

Mojo Rawley is ass. It may only be one appearance, but yeah, this guy is falling in the CJ Parker line of NXT guys who need to piss off.


----------



## normal situation

Oxitron said:


> watchwrestling.net is down for me, anyone else? Don't think I'll be able to watch NXT for a while...


Yeah, it's down for me, too. Hulu has all the episodes up for free, although the ads can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> ^ Just search on DailyMotion.


The dailymotion player bugs out for me. When I use the watchwrestling links I use the putlocker player because the DM players' screen tears and minimizes and can't pause and all this weird shit.



normal situation said:


> Yeah, it's down for me, too. Hulu has all the episodes up for free, although the ads can be a pain in the ass.


Can't use Hulu here iirc


Wasn't Kruger in a little programme with Woods, and Woods got injured?


----------



## Obfuscation

Was Woods injured? If so, that's bunk.

I thought their program was short lived, tbhayley. Only served its purpose for a few weeks it felt like, but I could be very wrong.


----------



## x78

Oxitron said:


> The dailymotion player bugs out for me. When I use the watchwrestling links I use the putlocker player because the DM players' screen tears and minimizes and can't pause and all this weird shit.


Oh shit, try desirulez.net then?


----------



## normal situation

yeah, he apparently has a messed up ankle. No clue how long he'll be out, hopefully not too long.


----------



## Obfuscation

Now I won't expect him to appear on the new set of tapings. Ah nuts.


----------



## Oxidamus

I expected them to go further because of the promo the week prior to the match.

Guess we'll never know.
Regardless, Kruger is in an awkward position. He really should just get called up sometime soon.


Bookmarked, will check when I wake up x78 (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

Not recalling the specific promo. It was probably cut from the version I downloaded. ugh. Hate that so much.


----------



## koial

Alexander Rusev is a MACHINE!!!

МАЧКАЙ, МИРО!!


----------



## redwood_original

МАЧКАЙ ЗДРАВО.. БЪЛГАРИЯ НАД ВСИЧКИ!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Great show this week, Cesaro is getting more impressive with each match.


----------



## William Murderface

I think we found the jobber replacements for Mike Dalton & Aiden English.

CJ Parker & Mojo Rawley come on down!


----------



## Obfuscation

Perhaps sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jingoro

enzo is good on the mic, but does he ever do anything in the ring other than take a beating? 

i don't usually watch nxt so i've only seen him a couple times.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's basically his character so far. Not to mention he's only really tangled vs some brutes at this point. Perhaps down the line he'll be able to show a touch more in the ring, but for right now, he's the loud mouth who can sneak out the victory and sell it like he dominated.


----------



## Jingoro

^ cool gif. i really like paramore


----------



## Screwball

Update on Oliver Grey:



> Finally medically cleared! Now to get back to where I left off! #NXT 9 Oct


Good to know he's healthy again.


----------



## William Murderface

I just hope Neville doesn't get stuck with him again.


----------



## RiverFenix

^Neville's best chance at main roster success/longevity is as part of a tag team. Grey/Neville could be a good face tag team up on the main roster come a post-Mania call-up.

Burch and Grey might be a better pairing though for the British "odd couple" pairing of the government housing hooligan and the high society aristocrat. Burch is much better on the mic in promo's to sell that gimmick from his end.


----------



## William Murderface

Neville can just take Kofi's spot, since he is a useless "high flyer"


----------



## PRODIGY

William Murderface said:


> Neville can just take Kofi's spot, since he is a useless "high flyer"


Or Sin Cara's spot since he's always hurt.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

William Murderface said:


> Neville can just take Kofi's spot, since he is a useless "high flyer"


he does remind me of Kofi a little bit actually. I think Neville is much better though, or at least has a much larger move pool (or isn't restricted to on NXT). 

I could also see him coming in to join SHIELD. he'd kind of fit in well.


----------



## Wcthesecret

William Murderface said:


> Neville can just take Kofi's spot, since he is a useless "high flyer"


how dare you compare Adrian Neville to a Boring piece of crap like Kofi Kingston


----------



## Obfuscation

Wcthesecret said:


> how dare you compare Adrian Neville to a Boring piece of crap like Kofi Kingston


He wasn't. He's saying he rather have Neville be the guy to fly around the ring for fans approval and get random championships over and over instead of that ungodly piece of trash Kingston.


----------



## Wcthesecret

The Primer said:


> He wasn't. He's saying he rather have Neville be the guy to fly around the ring for fans approval and get random championships over and over instead of that ungodly piece of trash Kingston.


Oh. ...that still sounds insulting though...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Bo Bo Fett


----------



## Obfuscation

Wcthesecret said:


> Oh. ...that still sounds insulting though...


Let the process of sarcasm take effect.


----------



## William Murderface

Wcthesecret said:


> Oh. ...that still sounds insulting though...


It's supposed to be insulting, Kofi is most useless guy in the entire company, but enough about him.

Can't wait for Bo vs Zayn :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

The time is NOW. #BITW.

To remain cool and relevant with social media.


----------



## Wcthesecret

William Murderface said:


> It's supposed to be insulting, Kofi is most useless guy in the entire company, but enough about him.
> 
> Can't wait for Bo vs Zayn :mark:


No I know that. Im talking about you saying Adrian Neville should be the one only winning random titles. And flying around for fans approval. Really man. Really.


----------



## Obfuscation

So much has gone over ones head here. Ooof.


----------



## Punkamaniac

What day is NXT usually shown in the States?

I need to ask because I can't find it on Sky Sports this week.


----------



## Shepard

I usually find it on Thursday morning.


----------



## Wcthesecret

The Primer said:


> So much has gone over ones head here. Ooof.


No im saying Adrian Neville deserves meaningful title reigns as champ in the wwe.


----------



## normal situation

Punkamaniac said:


> What day is NXT usually shown in the States?
> 
> I need to ask because I can't find it on Sky Sports this week.


I don't know if you can watch Hulu or not, but if you can, it's usually posted very late on Wednesdays. If you can't use Hulu, you'll typically find it on dailymotion Thursday morning.


----------



## Revil Fox

I LOVE Renee at the announce table. Please make this happen on the regular.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

NXT thoughts this week:

I enjoyed the show, but mostly because of the title match, as you will see from my lack of comments on the rest of the show. I liked it all, but there was nothing exciting there. The main event however was excellent.

The Ascension/Neville and Graves match was whatever, but I am happy to see a Graves heel turn. I think I like him better as a heel, and a program with Neville should be interesting.

The CJP/Breeze match was OK but nothing special, kind of hurt by the fact that the crowd reactions are exactly opposite of what they should be. But then again that makes it interesting I guess.

I don't really have anything to say about the women's stuff either. It was fine.

On to the main attraction, the Bo/Sami match was a great title match. I liked Bo's new aggressive sort of heelish style, and he has obviously been talking to Kassius Ohno a lot what with the extensive cravat usage. I know people will say Sami can have a good match with anyone and it's true but Bo pulled his weight. My problem with him as a face wrestler was his moves were boring, but heels are supposed to have boring moves. I didn't buy the false finish with Bo's foot on the ropes at all, but it was a nice touch. Sami of course was excellent. He pulled out some great moves. The crowd being so into it made it great too. It looked like the turnbuckle pad fell off a little early at the finish but it's all good. I do think this program has enough legs to extend the title chase, but man they better give it to Sami at some point!

One last note: Tony Dawson's move calling during that match (and just in general) was atrocious. Calls a german suplex a back drop, a bulldog a ddt, etc...nitpicky I guess but fuck how hard is it to learn the names of the moves.


----------



## rockdig1228

I just don't get all the love for Renee at the announce table - she's actually very good during backstage segments, but at this point she adds very little to the booth besides being a woman. Obviously, she will improve in time if they stick with her and it would be a welcome change to have her there. I do think she's talented and certainly good-looking, but having her as an announcer hasn't worked for me yet. But hey, that's why it's developmental... Tom Phillips was terrible when he started, but he & Alex Riley have started to gel really well. I think Renee has the potential to grow into the role, but she's got a looooong way to go.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

rockdig1228 said:


> I just don't get all the love for Renee at the announce table - she's actually very good during backstage segments, but at this point she adds very little to the booth besides being a woman. Obviously, she will improve in time if they stick with her and it would be a welcome change to have her there. I do think she's talented and certainly good-looking, but having her as an announcer hasn't worked for me yet. But hey, that's why it's developmental... Tom Phillips was terrible when he started, but he & Alex Riley have started to gel really well. I think Renee has the potential to grow into the role, but she's got a looooong way to go.


I'd take her on commentary over Cole and Lawler any day. :renee


----------



## Paul Rudd

I'm glad Dawson is gone, he was atrocious this episode. 

The main event was great. Bo seems to have gotten 100x times better since he found a character he can sink his teeth into. He has definitely been a highlight for me these last few weeks.


----------



## Alex

I'm also glad Dawson is gone, he was just awful.

This weeks show was worth watching for the main event and that alone, everything else just sorta fell into the "meh" category.

Why when Graves attacked Neville did he hit the ropes first? I might be nitpicking but wouldn't Neville be able to see that coming and subsequently dodge the attack, I mean he is portrayed as this smaller wrestler who can zip around the ring seamlessly. There could be an argument made for, well Neville took the pinfall therefore he was slightly groggy, which might hold some water, but why on Earth couldn't Graves have chop-locked him from behind or something, seeing as he focused on the knee that Neville had been selling throughout the match and doing it that way would have been as effective. Yeah it's nitpicking, but little things like that annoy me.


----------



## Screwball

Great main-event, Dallas looked pretty good at times even if he's not on Zayn's level. JBL being God, Regal and Renee on commentary is just :moyes1


----------



## HoHo

NXT time baby boos! Hello Sir William Regal on commentary too, let's GOO!!!

First match was the Ascension vs Graves/Neville in a NXT Tag Team Title rematch, I liked the match and difference from their last bout.I remember the Ascension dominating the match majority of the match, but this time Neville and Graves started the pace for the match..Who doesn't love you partner in pain, trying to make the tag, tag teamming at it's finest.Not a bad match, obviously the first bout was better, but not bad to start off the show.Their gone Cory! THEIR GONE! Graves turns on Neville, no shock to me!

Parker vs Breeze, I'm wonder if Breezy ever come up to the main roster, imagine the segment with Fandango, I guess Breeze is all about sexting hmm? Here comes Parker, everytime I see this guy, I smell weed around me hmmm.Breeze wins, but everytime I hear not the FACE..NOT THE FACE, I think of 3 ninjas for anyone that's seen that movie? Quote of the match, Regal isn't it a felony if you steal someone's phone lol.

Emma/Paige vs Banks/Rae, God is good to have all four of these ladies in the ring for this show.I love a Women in heat especially when Paige go nuts, imagine what she does when she falls in love, if not already woah hurt me baby.Okay match nothing great, but Team Laycool 2.0 gets the win.I imagine Emma and Paige are going to blame the other on the lost, and get into a match after they rip Rae and Banks into pieces?

Zayn vs Dallas NXT World Title on the line, people thirsty for Zayn to get that World Title win, and for me I want to Cesaro vs Zayn again for a World Title, with the smart smarks, saying heyyyy and ole all night.Zayn wins butttt the foot on the ropes, and JBL with his Triple H impression comes out for best for business.Time for a restart now, round 2 AIR ZAYN OVER THE ROPES ONTO BO DOESN'T KNOW SHIT DALLAS! So many near falls for Zayn, it was so fucking unbelievable to see fans stand up on every near fall! Even Zayn used the spear on Bo and nearly had the win there, what does Sammy need to do to end the train of Bo shit.I like to know how can you match the intensity from the Wrestlers, and the fans wanting to see a new Champion again in the future? Good luck with that, I mean Sammy's head hits the Turnbuckle but good lord matching this next time, which Zayn will win for sure next time.


----------



## Mr. I

Regal and Renee on commentary is a terrific idea. They both know what they'r talking about (in fact Regal seems to know everything ever about wrestling), they're both charming and funny, and they have great chemistry together. SO much better than the utterly boring video game commentary you get from Alex Riley or Tony Dawson.


----------



## Jimshine

Don't get me wrong I love William Regal, he's originally from my neck of the woods so I'm bound to, but he is at a loss for words far too often for a commentator. Renee Young is great but the sexism remark seemed out of order.

Ascension/Graves n Neville - ** - heel turn not so shocking, hate Graves feminine physique.

Breeze/ CJ Parker - *** - BREEZE IS GORGEOUS :clap :clap :clap:clap:clap CJ Parker got a bit bloodied which is good to see, In my opinion.

Diva's Tag - ***1/2 - So many beauties and they all actually had one of the best matches of the night. Emma and Sasha Banks are very tidy, but Summer Rea and Paige are SHWIIIIING

Sami Zayn/Bo Dallas - **** - UN-BO-LIEVABLE! First time I've seen Bo actually wrestle in a while and he's really good. Boo'd heels are a rarity these days (the 'good' kind of boo) and he nails the role. Zayn is phenomenal but we all know that.

Hopefully this ending will set up an interesting gimmick match for the pair. Ladders match? Iron Man? BO-attle Royal?


----------



## NikkiSixx

Jimshine said:


> Renee Young is great but the sexism remark seemed out of order.


I'm not saying this to be insulting (and I know you didn't really mean anything by it), but... You're a dude, you just don't get it. You might even sympathize, but you'll never get it. Even if it's not as bad as it used to be, the amount of sexism and misogyny in pro wrestling is still overwhelming. Even when it's not intentional.

Imagine literally any male WWE announcer being asked to "seriously" speak on the Diva's outfits. It just wouldn't happen. The fact that Renee called that out was refreshing, especially to a lot of female viewers. If only more people (men and women alike) called out sexism on commentary. If only.

I hate to bring the mood down in the NXT section -- my personal oasis on this forum -- but I just had to address this at least once.


----------



## Genking48

Jimshine said:


> Ascension/Graves n Neville - ** - heel turn not so shocking, hate *Graves feminine physique*.


I just have to ask, but what is feminine about his physique? That's he's slim?


----------



## x78

I can understand why Tony Dawson was fired, absolutely awful commentary throughout the show. Hopefully they put Byron Saxton there or bring back Chris Russo from FCW, I can imagine how much better that title match would have been with Russo on commentary.


----------



## Daiko

*Gary Oak's NXT Comments*​
I missed last week, so double :mark: use this time. Maybe..

Title night? Oh lawdy lawd!! :mark:

ASCENSION!!!! :mark::mark::mark:

Renee, Regal, The Ascension AND Neville at the same time? Yes please. :mark:

Theme is still fucking terrible.

'dat Conor laugh :datass

Wow, Dawson is fucking awful tonight.

Dead crowd.

Dead Commentary.

Well that's one way to get rid of Graves...

Or not.. He'll just stand on the outside.. k.

Jeezus dead crowd is dead..

What the fuck is Graves doing? Either this is the worst tag team ever or he's about to do something.. Whatever way, he could have stayed the fuck down. He's even got that tip tattooed onto his fucking knuckles!

Yep, heel turn... Surely?

Yeah.. Must be.

Dat Neville cheek :datass

Why the fuck did he bounce off of the fucking ropes? Seriously? What fucking moron thought, yeah, this'll be a fucking great idea! Let's have the fastest guy on the roster stand still for 3-4 seconds as his partner who was just complaining hits the fucking ropes and takes his legs.. Seriously.. I mean, if he'd done it from the back, it may have worked, but he just rambo'd in at him whilst remaining directly in his fucking line of sight. Dipshits.

Regal calling it like it is :lol

I wonder if they're still here..

Oh, nope. Apparently they're gone. Thanks for that Corey.

Breeze getting the jobber treatment? :jose

They're seriously still going with this tit?

Crowd just woke up :lol

Regal :lmao

iPhone talk? Fuck that, just hit him with the No... Renee sending pictures? I'm in.

Eye poke :mark::mark:

Breeze :mark::mark:

Regal reminiscing :mark:

Why is this call the police shit a new constant on commentary in the WWE?

Legs, ermehgerd dancing, Raven Hair and Sasha.. Yay.

Sashass and Legs.

Sexism? Fire hi.. :vince3 Oh wait.. :vince2

That awkward silence :lmao

Please don't turn Paige heel.. I know she was just pushing Emma back, but I know what this damn company is like.. 

Paige used Screech!

Burying JBL? I can deal with this.

Tony, just give up lad. This is getting embarrassing..

Match has unfortunately been forgotten. 

Itsburyingtime.gif

Doris :no:

Fashion talk? I'm just going to go back to the Benny Hill reference and play the theme song.

Summer is in line for the worst fall ever.

The Summer Lock :mark::mark: No-one has ever brok.. Never mind.

Nighty night Paige.

You heard her. Hold her fucking hand!

Sami time :mark::mark:

Steen shirt in the crowd :lol

SAMI! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Oh what the fuck now?

Huh.. Didn't even notice. Y..You all just carry on here as I curl up in a ball and realise that I'll have to wait much longer to have Sami as champ :jose

itsburyingtime.gif

Air Zayn is calling at your face, I repeat, Air Zayn calling at your face.

If they'd saved this match for a rested crowd then it would have been incredible. They're doing their bit though!

Why did a turnbuckle cover just drop? Ghosts. (Or because the ref did something and Dawson randomly pointed it out.. Still tho.. Ghosts!)

All these fucking Germans :mark::mark:

Title won't be won by cheating. Bo wins by cheating. WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU NOW YOU COWBOY HAT WEARING MOTHERFUCKER?

Decent show, but Dawson was fucking dreadful. Renee and Regal weren't exactly mind blowing either..


----------



## NikkiSixx

Gary Oak said:


> Why the fuck did he bounce off of the fucking ropes? Seriously? What fucking moron thought, yeah, this'll be a fucking great idea! Let's have the fastest guy on the roster stand still for 3-4 seconds as his partner who was just complaining hits the fucking ropes and takes his legs.. Seriously.. I mean, if he'd done it from the back, it may have worked, but he just rambo'd in at him whilst remaining directly in his fucking line of sight. Dipshits.


Yeah, for all of its greatness, things like this are a reminder that NXT is still very much the developmental program. Just poorly executed.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I love Connor O'Brien. 

I love Cory Greaves.

I love Summer Rae & Paige.

Breeze is comical, CJ Parker was good tonight - being all serious. 

Rae's finisher was awesome.

still more to come.


----------



## MiRixG

Gary Oak said:


> Title won't be won by cheating. Bo wins by cheating. WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU NOW YOU COWBOY HAT WEARING MOTHERFUCKER?


This! The promo restarting the match was great but... Not restarting when Bo won, c'mon!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I thought he said the first championship match under the wrestling God's era will not be won in controversy. Nothing about cheating :lmao

cool match. Some really unique moves from Dallas actually.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Where do I watch this :/


----------



## x78

Canadian said:


> Where do I watch this :/


desirulez.net has links.


----------



## checkcola

Very good NXT. Tag Title match was meh, but I enjoyed everything else. Summer Rae has her character down, nice to see a Divas tag match that isn't an embarrassment. Great mainevent, the crowd was buying into all those near falls.


----------



## CruelAngel77

How is asking a woman about other Diva's in the workplace suddenly sexist? Yeah Renee was either trying to be funny and it failed or she's on some entitled feminists bull. Either way it's not a big deal worth discussing.

As much as I can't stand his character or his commentary I think JBL is really going the extra mile to get the new talent over. Drilling the name of Xavier Woods into our heads all night on RAW now getting involved in the Bo Dallas/ Zayn rivalry. I'm really interested to see Zayn vs JBL in dueling promos.


----------



## Sonnen Says

Not as good as last week but great mainevent tho.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Has Conor always been this big? I haven't seen him in a while and I don't remember him being massive.

The WWE can use some new good announcers. Dawson was shit, Young was decent but doesn't add much and should stick to be the main interviewer and Regal is still a tad boring (which is weird because he's amazing on the mic). 

Bo/Zayn was great :clap


----------



## HitMark

Sonnen Says said:


> Not as good as last week but great mainevent tho.


Agreed. But still better than both SD and RAW




Again, this Week's NXT i felt was better than both Smackdown and Raw.
I love Renee on commentary. The GOAT segments are always her being flirtatious with someone. Best possible combo for commentary would A-Ry, Maddox and Renee. Feel like these 3 would have the best banter.
Don't like CJ Parker at all.
Good to see they turned Graves heel. Don't know why he was a face in the first place, seems like a natural heel.
Breeze has his character down and is always entertaining. Like how he speaks as well. Very funny.
Summer Rae plays the heel diva so good. She has all the mannerisms down. She is doing it better,imho than both McCool and Layla. Also she can wrestle. She shone the most in this match. Sasha Banks doesn't really stand out. Does she even have a character?
JBL is going to be a heel GM.Man I miss Dusty so much. Always thought JBL was awful. Still is.
Knew Zayn wasn't going to win it tonight. Want to see what he does next.
I think the ref took off the turnbuckle. Bo was supposed to do it, but couldn't and the camera moved off the corner quickly when the ref went there.

I think the next person to get called up should be Enzo Amore. It will the easiest to accomodate him. He could be a jobber and he will #SAWFT over in no time.
Problem with calling Zayn up would be that they wouldn't be able to keep him down. He would rise quickly and they won't do that for him.
Tyler Breeze and Aiden English should get into a programme.


----------



## jay321_01

"Bo has cooties"

My favorite chant of the night. :bo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

This is an obvious fact, but NXT easily has the best theme song out of all of the WWE shows.


----------



## HitMark

Eulonzo said:


> This is an obvious fact, but NXT easily has the best theme song out of all of the WWE shows.




Also the video to the opener is very good. All the people strike really good poses.


----------



## Daiko

Main Event's theme > NXT's imo. Both are head, shoulders (knees and toes, knees and toes) above any of the other themes in the WWE.


----------



## Angelos

Summer Rae and Paige.. clearly these 2 are the best divas on NXT. Poor Emma, her gimmick was fun but can really get stale fast and her wrestling left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Delbusto

Zayn/Dallas was really good, both guys delivered.


----------



## Eulonzo

Zayn/Dallas was great. Good episode!

I really like Summer Rae's finisher, although I didn't like how they set it up, you can tell Paige purposely set it up for her.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Summer Rae needs to come to Raw full time. She's so ready. All her mannerisms are perfect for a heel valet or diva.


----------



## Jimshine

Tinkerbell said:


> I just have to ask, but what is feminine about his physique? That's he's slim?


not feminine actually, just not muscular ... i know there are some muscled women in this world.

he just has like no back


----------



## Eulonzo

Quoth the Raven said:


> Summer Rae needs to come to Raw full time. She's so ready. All her mannerisms are perfect for a heel valet or diva.


Agreed.

Although I enjoy her as Fandango's valet. :lol


----------



## TN Punk

Quoth the Raven said:


> Summer Rae needs to come to Raw full time. She's so ready. All her mannerisms are perfect for a heel valet or diva.


Yep, she's got it down for real.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Rae and Page need to be full time on Raw like others said. They have really nothing else to prove or improve on in NXT.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

What's happened to Kassius? We haven't seen or heard from him since his match with Harper.

Anyone know if he's worked in any more tapings?


----------



## THANOS

JusticeWaffle said:


> What's happened to Kassius? We haven't seen or heard from him since his match with Harper.
> 
> Anyone know if he's worked in any more tapings?


Yep


Spoiler: Ohno



he worked the next set of tapings and lost to Harper yet again for no reason... fpalm


----------



## normal situation

Spoiler: More Ohno stuff



On the plus side, apparently it was much longer than the first match, and some people even said it was one of the best matches of the night.



sorry about the spoilers


----------



## Obfuscation

Could have done without spoiling that upcoming match. Spoiler tags exist for a reason.

Late watching NXT this week. My life has no meaning with the end result of the main event. So...so close.


----------



## Eulonzo

The Primer said:


> Could have done without spoiling that upcoming match. Spoiler tags exist for a reason.


That's why I try to avoid this section and the SmackDown section & threads that contain spoilers until I see the shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

Show hasn't aired yet. Didn't even know a rematch was signed on the last set of tapings. That talk needs to stay in the spoiler thread for a reason.


----------



## Harbinger

My god Corey graves has no idea what the fuck he's doing :lol


----------



## DrHorrible

Zayn wins, then JBL comes out and says that he won't let a match end with a controversy.

Bo hits Zayn with an exposed turnbuckle, retains. -> Not a controversy?

Are they going with the Corporation storyline here in NXT? Bo is the corporate champion, Zayn as the guy who got screwed and JBL as the "best for business" authority figure? 

Also, the divas match was great. Why can't see something like this in the main roster? What can't these NXT divas be in the main roster?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Caught up on NXT, and my highlights...

*Sami is STILL THAT NI**A

Cesaro vs Leo :banderas

Why the hell is Breeze so over for doing nothing?

Corey's heel turn was out of nowhere, but they're probably building him up for Sami in the future

I really like Enzo, and I must say, it sucks seeing him get pummeled by Alexander Rusev 

Aiden English's voice is beautiful 

Summer is a total bitch, and a great heel

Santino and Emma are hilarious together

And Bo can work a match tbh, and is a true hated heel. lol

JBL already doing wonders as the new GM with that top notch heel work

And Adrian Neville can friggin fly*

Title match was pretty exciting. But I accidentally spoiled myself for a future NXT taping, so that sucks.


----------



## Eulonzo

Yeah, I agree, I like Breeze but he's only over for his gimmick + the crowd is smarky.

I'll praise him more once he actually does shit in his matches. Hate how he barely does anything in his matches. And I don't care if it's because of his gimmick.


----------



## SovietWrestler

I hope that tomorrow Bayley gets a great push, she deserves. Come on... only one victory and her only victory in a tag team match? Please... she has a great skill in the ring, she has a great mic, she plays her gimmick perfectly and the crowd loves her. What more she needs to get a push?


----------



## Harbinger

SovietWrestler said:


> I hope that tomorrow Bayley gets a great push, she deserves. Come on... only one victory and her only victory in a tag team match? Please... she has a great skill in the ring, she has a great mic, she plays her gimmick perfectly and the crowd loves her. What more she needs to get a push?


And dat ass!

No but I'm a huge bayley fan. She's really good all around and has a great gimmick. It's like a less psycho Mickie James. Everyone should watch her backstage segment with AJ (a great potential feud btw), and watch her skit with paige in promo class. Both hilarious.


----------



## SovietWrestler

Harbinger said:


> And dat ass!
> 
> No but I'm a huge bayley fan. She's really good all around and has a great gimmick. It's like a less psycho Mickie James. Everyone should watch her backstage segment with AJ (a great potential feud btw), and watch her skit with paige in promo class. Both hilarious.


I don't know what she need more to get that push, seriously, she makes it everything perfect. 

And where is that class with Paige?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Did NXT just get it's own section? :dance 8*D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

You mean I can't discuss ME anymore? :bs:


----------



## Daiko

NXT getting its own section! :mark: My reviews are totally the reason for this!

(ME is in Smackdown now.)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Nobody goes in the SD section  :bs:


----------



## NikkiSixx

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Did NXT just get it's own section? :dance 8*D


We did it! :dance

Go us! (Y)


----------



## Harbinger

Seriously, you 10 fuckers (you know who you are) are pretty much the only reason I still come here every other day to post NXT nonsense with. This is great


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh awesome. Feels great


----------



## Daiko

Harbinger said:


> Seriously, you 10 fuckers (you know who you are) are pretty much the only reason I still come here every other day to post NXT nonsense with. This is great


10? People stealing my limelight here.. I'm about to Corey Graves_*_ the shit out of all of you!

_*Attack you but be very obvious about it._


----------



## Shepard

Y'alls welcome.


(mainly thank Clique though, I guess :side


----------



## PRODIGY

Gary Oak said:


> 10? People stealing my limelight here.. *I'm about to Corey Graves* the shit out of all of you!
> 
> *Attack you but be very obvious about it.*


:lmao

That had to be one of the worst *BLIND*attacks I've ever seen.


----------



## Daiko

Nah man, move over The Rockers, that was the greatest Tag Split in history.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Legasee said:


> :lmao
> 
> That had to be one of the worst *BLIND*attacks I've ever seen.


Adrian was weak and exhausted...he clearly wasn't gonna dodge or counter either way...:jay2 poor excuse, I know.


----------



## Daiko

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Adrian was weak and exhausted...he clearly wasn't gonna dodge or counter either way...:jay2 poor excuse, I know.


Too tired to jump to the left? Too tired to raise a foot and kick Graves? Too tired to order his Assassin Followers to atta.. I'm playing too much Assassins Creed..


----------



## DOPA

Fuck yeah! NXT has its own section!

More Daiko reviews :mark:
More Zayn worship :mark:
More Bo Dallas bashing/trolling :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

We should all take a moment to thank Antonio Cesaro. For without him, NXT would no doubt just be a sub section still. 

Thank you Cesaro. Rock on.


----------



## Wcthesecret

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> We should all take a moment to thank Antonio Cesaro. For without him, NXT would no doubt just be a sub section still.
> 
> Thank you Cesaro. Rock on.


...you mean us...


----------



## Daiko

Wcthesecret said:


> ...you mean us...


...you mean me...


----------



## DOPA

Gary Oak said:


> ...you mean me...


Hey I already put you over dude :side:


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> ...you mean me...


...you mean the combination of aj and bayleys sweet ass...


----------



## Daiko

Crusade said:


> Hey I already put you over dude :side:


Quiet fool!  I am the lord of NXT now! PRAISE ME!



Wcthesecret said:


> ...you mean the combination of aj and bayleys sweet ass...


Nope. Me.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> Quiet fool! I am the lord of NXT now! PRAISE ME!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Me.


HOW DARE YOU DENY THE POWER OF TWO SUPPLE JUICY ASSES TOGETHER BOUNCING AROUND UP AND DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOPA

Dat Gary Oak ego.

Someone needs to humble Daiko's ass back down .


----------



## Daiko

Wcthesecret said:


> HOW DARE YOU DENY THE POWER OF TWO SUPPLE JUICY ASSES TOGETHER BOUNCING AROUND UP AND DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Crusade said:


> Dat Gary Oak ego.
> 
> Someone needs to humble Daiko's ass back down .


HOW DARE YOU PEASANTS SPEAK UP AGAINST YOUR LORD!

Anyways.. How 'bout that weather, huh?


----------



## Obfuscation

Gary Oak said:


> ...you mean me...


It's tough for me being the guy with the most posts in here; talking so much about that NXT.

oh, hey Daiko.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> HOW DARE YOU PEASANTS SPEAK UP AGAINST YOUR LORD!
> 
> Anyways.. How 'bout that weather, huh?


*grabs both aj lee and bayley naked and places them both on the ground on their stomachs side by side and i shake their asses having them bounce up and down* DO YOU NOT SEE THE POWER!!!!!!!!!?????? *then i put them both in the splits with their crotches placed against each other as i start shaking their asses together* GAZE UPON THE POWER OF THE TWIN ANAL SCALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOPA

Gary Oak said:


> HOW DARE YOU PEASANTS SPEAK UP AGAINST YOUR LORD!
> 
> Anyways.. How 'bout that weather, huh?





The Primer said:


> It's tough for me being the guy with the most posts in here; talking so much about that NXT.
> 
> oh, hey Daiko.


You guys are lucky u are two of my favourite users to talk to .


----------



## Obfuscation

:hayley3

With much favoritism, comes a slight WF bred ego.


----------



## DOPA

I can definitely see that Cody 8*D


----------



## Daiko

The Primer said:


> It's tough for me being the guy with the most posts in here; talking so much about that NXT.
> 
> oh, hey Daiko.


lol who even are you? Pipe down peasant and praise the fucking sun.



Wcthesecret said:


> *grabs both aj lee and bayley naked and places them both on the ground on their stomachs side by side and i shake their asses having them bounce up and down* DO YOU NOT SEE THE POWER!!!!!!!!!?????? *then i put them both in the splits with their crotches placed against each other as i start shaking their asses together* GAZE UPON THE POWER OF THE TWIN ANAL SCALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are an odd one..



Crusade said:


> You guys are lucky u are two of my favourite users to talk to .


I like this guy..


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> lol who even are you? Pipe down peasant and praise the fucking sun.
> 
> 
> 
> You are an odd one..
> 
> 
> 
> I like this guy..


YA TINK!!!!!!!????????


----------



## Daiko

uwot


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> uwot


i eat ajs ass while she eats mine is what i do.


----------



## normal situation

Wcthesecret said:


> i eat ajs ass while she eats mine is what i do.


:AJ


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

does anybody know this week's matches without the winner spoilers?


----------



## Daiko

Wcthesecret said:


> i eat ajs ass while she eats mine is what i do.


:jones


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> :jones


tastes like...serenity...


----------



## Daiko

:jones


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> :jones


*presents her ass to him* wanna taste it?


----------



## Daiko

You need to go out and get laid playa...


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> You need to go out and get laid playa...


I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but ill only fuck a virgin. since i am one.


----------



## Daiko

...k


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> ...k


...*slurps gary oaks face*


----------



## Daiko

Can.. Can someone put a leash on this kid or something? He's scaring me.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Gary Oak said:


> Can.. Can someone put a leash on this kid or something? He's scaring me.


*Starts drooling on his eyeballs*


----------



## Harbinger

Gary Oak said:


> 10? People stealing my limelight here.. I'm about to Corey Graves_*_ the shit out of all of you!
> 
> _*Attack you but be very obvious about it._


I was gonna express my love through rep but I have to spread. So I guess ill let the whole world (30 ppl in this section) know. 

<3 u


----------



## Harbinger

I just read the last two pages. 

Ew.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Harbinger said:


> I just read the last two pages.
> 
> Ew.


*pours the sweat that i got from aj and bayleys asses onto you*


----------



## Daiko

Harbinger said:


> I was gonna express my love through rep but I have to spread. So I guess ill let the whole world (30 ppl in this section) know.
> 
> <3 u


----------



## Obfuscation

This is more awkward than a Bo Dallas promo with ten Bo-riddled puns.


----------



## Oxidamus

About to watch the most recent NXT :lol I'm a bit behind again.

Watched the episode I had problems with. Couldn't work out that site x78. :argh:

Mojo doesn't embody his gimmick the way he should though.


Also very glad the sub-forums were changed like I and some others suggested. Really nice. :mark:


btw a bit late on the CHVRCHES related signature and stuff there Codles


----------



## Obfuscation

It basically was the NXT section to begin with. Makes sense to give it it's own area. Main Event & (lol) Superstars were rarely talked about; even in their own discussion threads.


----------



## Shepard

I think it'd be best if we maybe repress the last couple of pages.

Also about to watch last weeks show. Woo finally free time :hb


----------



## Obfuscation

Oxitron said:


> btw a bit late on the CHVRCHES related signature and stuff there Codles


Mayberry says what? Oh wait, I get it. I make the rounds.



Shepard said:


> I think it'd be best if we maybe repress the last couple of pages.
> 
> Also about to watch last weeks show. Woo finally free time :hb


ZAYN.

pop he gets the moment his music hits = 

I'm a like a proud son.


----------



## Oxidamus

The Primer said:


> Mayberry says what? Oh wait, I get it. I make the rounds.





Spoiler: I know this was you tbh



-ayley


----------



## Obfuscation

I tried to be as coy as possible. Temptation got the better of me.


----------



## Oxidamus

:lmao

Actually watching the show now. Is the "boring" (according to wagg in my thread) Graves v Victor match for the most recent episode? I'll probably skip it if it is.

I think Victor is a bit underrated and under-appreciated but Graves is horrible.


----------



## Obfuscation

I like Graves. Victor I can like, but he's had his matches where I felt he's a bit on the uninteresting side. Prefer him in the tandem with Conor over singles.

And their singles match was actually a few weeks back. I'm thinking like seven weeks back actually.


----------



## Oxidamus

I recall a Graves v Victor match a few weeks ago. Wasn't really that bad. Slow matches aren't my thing but I wouldn't call them bad for being slow. Graves was bad in it iirc though.

Luckily the match this week is a tag match so Neville is in it :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Apparently forever will be the mentality that a slower match = bad. I didn't mind it much. Nothing too special, but solid wrestling put forth.

Tag match this week is ok. You'll soon know why. And have a great laugh all the same on a certain aspect. The main event is where it is at here. Crowd hangs on everything Zayn does. I can't stress enough how wonderful that is.


----------



## Oxidamus

The match in question just showed that Victor is actually pretty good at playing his character. Out of the ring he seems very sub-par and he has a few mess-ups in the ring which is unusual for a guy who has been wrestling for as long as him.

Yea, been looking forward to it for a while now. Gonna try to watch without pausing now though. Stopped a bit after Neville seemed to have hurt his leg. Some guys have been selling really well for the last few months (and on the main roster) and they're really making me think they're legitimately hurt for a while, until they seemingly forget about their 'injury' and no-sell it a few mins later.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think that just shows how Victor can be solid as a hand, but is a far cry from an elite player. tbhayley, I was surprised WWE signed him to begin with. His indie work never wowed me much. On the same hand, I felt the same way bout Keenan/Graves, but he really won me over after he showed up on NXT.

The Shield are the best at that. Nearly every match I fear one of them is seriously injured. No lie.


----------



## Oxidamus

Did Victor start off as an enhancement talent for FCW or something? I haven't really looked into it. He seems very average at everything. Definitely not bad.

The ending of the tag match really solidified how bad Graves is in my eyes. If you're going to turn on someone you don't run into the ropes and back for a chop block. That was so stupid. A simple trip or something would've been better because the chop block took way too long imo.

Although I like the outcome. I called it a few weeks ago. I want Neville to feud with him and then get called up to the main roster in time for the Royal Rumble like I suggested in my thread a while ago. That would be awesome.


Parker/Breeze is next... meh. Breeze is an interesting character but I think he's a tad overrated still. The gimmick is good and showing his camera on the screen is especially good though.

Every time Rollins sells by doing a 300 degree backflip and barely not-breaking-his-neck I always think concussion. Ambrose is good at continuous selling but I've said a few times it annoys me when he positions himself to take a diving manoeuvre.


----------



## Shepard

Victor was just kinda there in FCW. Think he had a harem at one point. Paige might have been in it. He always came off as quite crisp in the ring down there but kinda bland so I was happy w/ him in the Ascension. He probably looks better than O'Brien at this point which is a shame b/c I actually had him over Cameron when the team was at its peak.


Show's been fun so far. About to watch the ME. Hoping its un-bo-lievable


----------



## Obfuscation

I believe he did, actually. Same path as a lot of the newer guys where he was originally enhancement, got a gimmick and now getting his time in the sun.

Even as someone who clearly likes Graves, yeah, that was really bad. I know that's his attacking move for his finisher, but jeez. Could that not be more revealing to the sport? Looking forward to their match(es) down the line. PAC on the main roster soon please. They need credible babyfaces in the midcard. BADLY.

Breeze I still like. Such a fun gimmick, even if it isn't the most 100% original. He just has something about him that I enjoy. Guess the NXT fans sense that too. Plus, I think he's quite capable. We haven't seen much, yet, it's another vibe I have from the bit we've been given to watch. Lovelovelove his spinning heel kick. Beautiful & always on point. CJ Parker is a farce. Seems to be a decent talent with some good strikes. He's just flopped with the gimmick. Better off being enhancement again, imo.

Exactly. Or whenever any of them fall to the outside, they always clutch their knee. Never quite noticed the gripe with Ambrose, myself. Only problem I have with him isn't even directly with him. More with the company. They book him to work very...odd. Instead of using his talents to make the matches (singles, I'm referring to) pop in a less linear direction. He's regulated to very rest hold heavy offense. A downer since I & others know he's got more to offer than that. He's great in all other aspects such as facial expressions, character, yada yada. Got to give him a chance to show his in ring game to be next to Rollins & Reigns in that regard. b/c those two have surpassed him by miles in their separate affairs.


----------



## Shepard

Oh man that crowd. You've already said all the important stuff on the main event so I'll just say Bo definitely plays his part too. His desperation is the perfect counterpart to Sami's resistance. That's a really good match.


----------



## Oxidamus

Yea Victor seems really fitting with the Ascension tbh Shep. Without it he would be beyond bland. He still is really bland as part of the team. On the Ascension though, I remember hearing about them being heralded as the next "inhuman" kind of gimmick, a la Undertaker early in his career. Not sure how I feel about the change (assuming they were originally like that) but they're an alright team. They have some nice teamwork qualities that aren't done much these days.

Goldust v Rollins was on Main Event right? Might actually watch that. What else was on that and Superstars? Don't really watch unless the superstars are an interesting combination tbh.

Did you see the Royal Rumble thread I put forward that sadly died after only a few pages? Neville in the Rumble would be a perfect introduction for him.

The pretty boy gimmick Breeze has is maybe one of the best modernised versions of an old-school gimmick, and maybe one of the most realistic ones. As in, it's still as believable today as it was then. Honestly not a big fan of his finisher though. He does it well from what I've seen, but the fact it's a simple spinning heel kick is disappointing. Not because I think it's unworthy of being a finisher, but because the WWE seem to disallow the use of a manoeuvre that isn't a staple used by a majority of the roster if someone has it as their finisher. Oh well.

*e:*That diva tag match just proves that divas matches are always so similar it's ridiculous. Though, I liked Summer's spot with Emma where she basically held Emma's arms and pushed her head and neck up with her foot. Innovative.

I don't really hate Ambrose or anything. I think he's the least impressive of the three Shield guys. But I do agree on the ring capabilities and misuse though. Never really put my finger on why I thought he was really unimpressive but that explains it quite well. He still needs to stop the turnbuckle shit though. What I was talking about is how every time someone dives from the top rope on him (and it happens a LOT when you go against Cody Rhodes and Kofi Kingston), he stands there _while they climb to the top_, staring at them and holding his nose/jaw/mouth. His mannerisms are good but sometimes excessive, and so are some of his expressions.

Though, Rollins overdoes the mimicry in his matches a lot. The constant mocking by stealing finishers, submissions and especially taunts is something that needs to be toned down a heap. It should be done on special occasions, not every match imo.

When it comes to the limb selling Rollins and Ambrose are great and Reigns is without a doubt going to be on their level - he's really good too.


----------



## HitMark

Good to see NXT got its own section. I'm Happy.


----------



## CMPunk1993

Good Good Godd


----------



## Obfuscation

Missed your Rumble thread, Oxitron. Hoping for something fun like that come Rumble. Although, how would the company rely on him getting a reaction if he popped up out of the blue? Simply rely on work once he was in the ring per usual?

Not to discount the rest of your post, but I'll focus on this topic now. Def agree about Reigns improving more and more. He's already given so much good stuff at this point & will only get better. Scary, but so so fantastic.


----------



## NikkiSixx

The Primer said:


> Missed your Rumble thread, Oxitron. Hoping for something fun like that come Rumble. Although, how would the company rely on him getting a reaction if he popped up out of the blue? Simply rely on work once he was in the ring per usual?


I could totally see Neville get a great reaction based on how he impresses in the ring during a Rumble. Same for Zayn. Really, the fact that Bo Dallas got the opportunity before was ridiculous considering how unremarkable his in-ring work is. (And because he's the worst.)


----------



## Obfuscation

In the ring, absolutely. Wouldn't doubt it. I need to see Oxitron's proposed plan on the booking; so that's why I initially asked. Not sure if he'd go about it to where WWE let fans know Bo would be in the match _(in order to get SOME bit of reaction for him) _or if he wants Neville to be a total surprise entry and steal the night with his awe inspiring offense.


----------



## HitMark

nevermind


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I'm just gonna put this here instead of making a new thread:



> *Why Did WWE Really Release Vader’s Son?*
> 
> As noted several weeks back, WWE released Jesse White from his developmental deal. White had been working NXT as Jake Carter and is the son of WWE Legend Vader.
> 
> Word from NXT is that White had no good creative ideas for himself which led to heat. *A lot of the NXT talents are expected to come up with their own character ideas and pitch them to creative.* The NXT writers didn’t like any of White’s ideas and that put him on the bubble.
> 
> What sealed White’s fate with the company was a September 12th NXT dark match against Tensai. Officials thought the match was awful. Between the heat from creative and the bad match with Tensai, the decision was made to release him. White was actually released just days after the match with Tensai.
> 
> Source


I don't know about the credibility of the site in question though. The bolded part sounds interesting. If it's true then I expect Crowe to be excellent. :mark:

Just noticed too that NXT got it's own section. (Y)


----------



## HitMark

Did anyone here ever like Jake Carter? I believe he was in the NXT trailer for some time and I never saw him and when I did see him never could figure out what was special about him.


----------



## Obfuscation

So...was it that he wasn't putting any creative effort into a character or that they didn't like his ideas? There are conflicting scenarios there.


----------



## x78

Seems strange, I always liked the 'your girlfriend's favorite' gimmick and to me that seemed like something that could have set him apart and got him over without being too unrealistic or OTT. A persona rather than an out-and-out gimmick that would need to be changed or dropped later. Then again, he had been appearing at house shows with some outrageous robe just before he was released so maybe the report is accurate. I still think they should have given him a push with his original character when NXT started.


----------



## Oxidamus

The Primer said:


> Missed your Rumble thread, Oxitron. Hoping for something fun like that come Rumble. Although, how would the company rely on him getting a reaction if he popped up out of the blue? Simply rely on work once he was in the ring per usual?
> 
> Not to discount the rest of your post, but I'll focus on this topic now. Def agree about Reigns improving more and more. He's already given so much good stuff at this point & will only get better. Scary, but so so fantastic.


The way that they initially tried to place Bo in was pretty good, but they didn't give it enough recognition on main TV.


I would suggest a tournament on NXT, or Axxess or whatever the hell they want to see who gets a _qualifying match_ on Raw one week against a fairly well established mid card heel. There aren't many, and naturally, just like Bo, knocking off Barrett is probably the best idea.

Neville (or anyone else tbh. Neville is the best pick though) could come in as the winner of the NXT mini-rumble and take on someone like Barrett, Axel, maybe by then depending on their booking, Rollins or Ambrose, in a match that showcases his ability. Of course, it wouldn't be a quick, easy win, but he could pick up the old reliable lucky rollup or something.

That way, people know what he can do in the rumble match.

And during the rumble match, Cole and King hyping him up a bit as a 'dark horse' or something would be good.


I'm not against the idea of bringing a completely unknown guy (to most of the audience) into a rumble, but it's nonsensical on the NXT side - what did he do to earn it that other guys didn't? etc.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Where the fuzz is this week's NXT episode? I usually always watch in Wednesday nights, it's up between 10 and midnight, but it's 1:30 and still nothing...

RE: Jake Carter, in theory the "your girlfriend's favorite" thing is an OK gimmick but I never really saw him do anything cool. No big loss really. Kind of sucks for him to get trashed like that though. While I certainly think "creative" should take a lot of input from the wrestlers themselves on characters, shouldn't they also come up with stuff for people? If he pitched a bunch of ideas and they thought all of them sucked, why not try to give him something instead of letting him flounder and get released?


----------



## Spicoli

papercuts_hurt said:


> Where the fuzz is this week's NXT episode? I usually always watch in Wednesday nights, it's up between 10 and midnight, but it's 1:30 and still nothing...


I was thinking the same thing......WHERES MY NXT DAMMIT! I NEED MY FIX! :vince7


----------



## normal situation

Fucking Bo Dallas :lmao "I'm going to be traveling all over, and I'll make a special stop in Bolivia to deliver 10,000 squirt guns to starving children"


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sweet Tea on commentary…. WWE getting their monies worth out of his contract :lmao 

Really solid and great opening match between Emma and Sasha Banks. 

Bo Dallas, I hate him but he makes me laugh. His smile is just annoying and so troll-like that its brilliant but I still want to punch him in the face. 

The guy who shouted YOU SUCK at Corey Graves through his promo… Is this dude at the show every week? Because there is always one guy shouting out at Graves just have crappy and boring he is. Find myself lol-ing at that guy though. :lmao Loved Neville jumping him from behind. 

Ascension against some jobbers :lmao Really enjoy Victor in the ring. Ascension show some great team work. The black contacts that Victor wears are badass too. 

JBL with a GOAT segment with Renae. BEST FOR BUSINESS BRO. 

CJ Parker is just awful fpalm WTF is his finisher?! Skipped this match. Really wish they would give Breeze a better opponent now. Especially considering people love him and he apparently got great feedback when he worked house shows recently. 

Tom Philips and Alex Riley….. CUTIES :lol (had to be said, sorry not sorry) 

No f's given for Corey Graves (he needs something more to his character. I'm trying to find it in me to like him regardless of heel/face but he's too bland) but Adrian Neville is just :mark: Still really miss his old music. Like the back and forth that they had in the beginning of the match. 

Gripe of the show this week…. Why are we not getting any Big Cass and Amore? Miss seeing those guys with their GOAT promos.


----------



## RiverFenix

Overall dreadful episode this week.


----------



## SovietWrestler

Great show, like every week. Sad for don't watch Bayley this week and the next, I hope that the next of the next, we can watch her. AND PLEASE, GIVE HER ONE VICTORY.

Was a great opening between Sasha and Emma. They are two great wrestlers and they have a great future. Some people don't like Sasha, but I can't understand why. Is true that his gimmick is not the most original, but she can wrestle, and that's the most important. Emma is Emma, always nice.

Ascension make a great work in the ring. 

The best moment of the show was during the commercial, Tyler Breeze cutting the hair of CJ Parker was epic hahaha. And the next week, a match between them.


----------



## Oxidamus

NXT 23/10/13:

Wyatt, Big E, Cesaro and Sandow are still on the opening video. I really don't understand why. Especially Big E and Sandow. They haven't been on NXT for a LONG time.

Tensai is a pretty okay commentator to be honest. I don't get why he's even in the WWE right now though. He should have left/been released by now considering they use him so badly.
That comment by Tensai about Alex Riley's lost talent was fucking GOLD! :lmao

Emma vs. "THE BOSS" Sasha Banks:
The camera view on Emma getting in the ring was close enough to hear that STRALYA grunt. :lmao
A Victorian accent is nowhere near cute though. :lol

Out of all divas matches lately both on the main roster and here that was one of the best, if not THE best, although it was a typical style divas match; slow moving, a bunch of rest holds and a few beatdowns.

Sasha Banks is really under-appreciated I think. She's one of the better 'pretty girl' types of divas we've seen in the WWE. That being said, Emma is a LITTLE BIT overrated too. Her plancha thing into the corner is just as weird as Brie Bella's knee on the ropes.

They made a couple of obvious spot calls though. Something they gotta work on definitely.


*DAT BO DALLAS INTERVIEW*
HE'S EITHER SO SHIT OR REAL GOOD. GOD DAMN.


The Ascension vs Who?:

If there's something I would skip in NXT it's a non-debut-er against a random jobber. And this was just two non-debut-ers against two random jobbers.

Really, really pointless. They didn't show anything new in the match.

Conor O'Brien's triple running shoulder-block knockdowns is too fast. I know he wants to show he can move fast for his size but it just looks dumb.

I really do like their tag signature over their actual finisher though. That should be their finisher.

That pin with Victor's crotch in the random jobbers face wasn't necessary... :lol


JBL's interview was pretty dumb though. It started off okay with Renee not wearing an NXT tanktop (wat) but it fell off when JBL said he "can't be bought", but mentioned how WWE is a publically traded company. :hmm:


Alexander Rusev vs. Hippie Mediocrity:

When I saw how WIDE Rusev was on the 'upcoming match' screen I realised this guy just needs to be put on the main roster as soon as they fix the heel-to-face ratio. He's so fucking big and he's such a unique talent.

Parker sold that body avalanche on the middle of the ropes like a fish out of water. It was absolute crap.

Thankfully Rusev just DESTROYED Parker and made him submit in just a few minutes.

When I saw the blonde girl walk around the ring I immediately thought it was Sarah Backman (the arm-wrestling chick in developmental) but her arms didn't seem big enough. :argh:

Breeze hit a pretty good heel kick and I guess I have to say Parker sold it really well. Barely made up for that awkard aforementioned fish sell of Rusev's body avalanche.


Adrian Neville vs. Corey "average" Graves:

Please be ready by January 2014 for the Royal Rumble, Neville. :mark: :mark: :mark:

The dropkick starting the match was pretty different. I liked it. Would've been better if Graves sold it better but whatever.

Graves oversells lingering injuries so much. Just two kicks to the mid section by Neville and Graves is holding his gut like it has been worked on for ten minutes, and laying outside of the ring for like four seconds. I know he injuried them a few weeks ago (kayfabe yea) but just two kicks?

There was a really nice transition set where Graves was kneeling and he tripped Neville over his head, then eventually put him into a roped position in which Neville rolled him over and shin kicked his chest.

If all Graves does is stomp on his opponent and pick the leg(s) for his really weak-looking and plain finisher I don't think he even deserves to be past the developmental facility tbh.

Another slow match with Graves. I like the chant by that one guy - "Corey is Boring!" :lmao

Neville's tights ripped? :$

Not really main event worthy. Really average show this week unfortunately.


----------



## Kaz

In case someone's wondering who Casey Maron is, his indy name is CJ O'Doyle. From what I know, he's been signed to a developmental contract. He's one to look out for, if you ask me. You may have seen him here:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not as great as last week, but good regardless.

1. Tensai on commentary was decent.

2. Good opening contest between Emma and Sasha Banks. Sasha Banks is a good worker, very vicious. I like it. Marked for Emma as always. Also, interesting that Paige clotheslined Emma by mistake. Emma didn't seem too happy. I hope this is just to build tension for their future NXT Women's Championship match. Please don't turn Emma heel, WWE. Turn Paige if you want.

3. Never noticed before but Summer Rae has a good entrance theme. Digging it :

4. The Ascension vs the jobbers was fine for what it was. Would have preferred to watch them take on a real team- like Enzo and Big Cass. Not sure who their next challengers will be. Rick Victor is solid, if unspectacular in the ring.

5. I don't hate CJ Parker as most here do but have never been impressed. Rusev was good as the monster heel. That blonde chick looked hot. Curious to see who she is.

6. Tyler Breeze attacking and cutting off CJ's locks :lol Why did we have this in a commercial? Also, I like the spinning heel kick but that really shouldn't be a finisher.

7. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville was good enough. Neville was great as usual and Corey wasn't too bad himself. Kept working Neville's leg throughout the match before locking in the Lucky 13. I can see why he bores a lot of people but he certainly isn't bad.


And Bo Dallas, oh lord :lmao

Megatroll. That big, wide smile on his face just makes me want to punch him :lol

And joining his hands and saying "Konnichiwa" (which means hello in Japanese) as goodbye? Killed it :lmao

Sami Zayn will be missed for a few weeks  They better put the belt on him soon. The longer they take, the longer he'll take to join the main roster.


----------



## Spicoli

NXT Thoughts

Opening segment was good! I :mark:'d for Neville attacking Graves. Cant wait for their match!

Emma match? For the love of god.......

SASHA! I WANT YOU TOO HAVE MY KIDS! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

As much as I hate to admit it.....Emma is OVER As Fuck.....

Is the crowd chanting "Rachet" at Sasha? LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Did the crowd really start a "We Want Tables" chant before the break? :lol Classic.

Did Emma just ninja roll? :lol Alright, she earned a couple cool points in my book :lol

PAIGE! :mark: WITCHO FINE ASS!

SASHA! :yes :yes :yes

OH GOD! BO!.....This should be entertaining :no:

Did this dumb fuck just say he was gonna bring water guns to starving children! :lol 

OH SHIT! GRAVES VS. NEVILLE IS HAPPENING TONIGHT! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark :mark:

Random Ascension squash match incoming......

"Lets Go These Guys!" :lol

The ultimate teabag :lol 

God Damn! Good short promo by Zayn....I feel bad for Zayn.....

JBL, you bastard......Your so damn good at what you do I wanna backhand you :frustrate and her shirt was fine dammit! She could get it :yum:

CJ! :mark:

Still has Breeze's phone :lol

Who the hell is that? LOL

DAMN YOU BREEZE!

I miss Nevilles old theme :sad:

That knee spot looked painful! Damn.....

Thats actually a pretty cool submission....

Daaaaaaaaaamn, Thats not how I saw that going AT ALL....


----------



## NikkiSixx

Spicoli said:


> As much as I hate to admit it.....Emma is OVER As Fuck.....
> 
> Did Emma just ninja roll? :lol Alright, she earned a couple cool points in my book :lol


Admit it, Spicoli -- you're an Emmacrat. #emmalution


----------



## Oxidamus

#EMMAlution

This thread needs to auto-play her theme on every single page.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

NXT thoughts (finally, wtf hulu?):

I'm looking forward to this Neville/Graves feud. I like Graves better as a heel and they should have some great matches.

Tensai on commentary is random but he's pretty decent. Also I like Tom Philips much better than Dawson - was that a Spaceballs reference when he listed all the Emma merch available and ended with "flamethrowers"? I think it was! 

While my dislike for Sasha as an actress/overall performer is well documented elsewhere on these forums, I would like to counterbalance that somewhat here by saying I do think she actually is pretty good in the ring. Much better than many main roster divas. Emma was good as usual.

That Bo promo was one of his best yet. Going to Bo-livia to hand out 10,000 squirt guns to starving children was great. The best though was ending with "konichiwa" and douchily saying "that's japanese for goodbye!" with that shit eating grin...what a great heel! How can anyone not see this dude and want to see him get punched in the face? And for all you non-Bolievers out there, I don't know how you guys can't say he's doing a fantastic job with this character. Was this not an excellent promo?

Loved the "let's go these guys!" chant in the Ascension match, I wonder if the crowd is gonna do that for every nameless jobber now haha. The match itself was better than the usual Ascension match I thought - less boring...they pulled out some decent looking moves and kept it mostly short and sweet. It was good. I do wish they would still do that super-quick tag thing the old Ascension used to do, it made them seem weirder and crazier. And that thing where one of them gets all weak and then the other one grabs them and they start to power up or whatever. Also weird but aren't they supposed to be?

Zayn promo was excellent as usual. I liked that they didn't have him stupidly bitch about the match being restarted - it bugs me they keep calling it controversial that JBL restarted the match, Bo's feet were obviously on the ropes. The real unfair part, as Zayn rightly pointed out in his promo, is that he did not also receive the benefit of video review when the turnbuckle was used. Sucks we won't be seeing Sami for a little while.

The Parker/Rusev match was weird - Parker got like absolutely zero offense in there...did he piss someone off or something? I guess they're really just trying to push Rusev? Looks like he's getting a lady manager too so good for him. And then Parker suffered the additional indignity of losing some hair...that part was cool though. I wish they had just showed it to us right after the match instead of as a recap type thing after the break, I am not really sure why they did it like that.

Graves/Neville was really good. I loved that Neville aerial to the outside where he landed on his feet and ran up the ramp - he is frickin amazing! What was with that line on commentary though about how Graves was "acting the whole time" with the grungy shit so "he could stand out" and he really is the type of guy who wears suits? "Purity Parade"? He didn't need to do that just cause he's a heel now...anyway though, he works in the ring a lot better as a heel in my opinion, and pulled out some cool leg work moves. These two had good chemistry and I'm looking forward to their feud continuing.


----------



## Spicoli

NikkiSixx said:


> Admit it, Spicoli -- you're an Emmacrat. #emmalution


Honestly, I like her look and I think she is decent in the ring but that dance.....It kills it for me everytime :no:


----------



## Oxidamus

papercuts_hurt said:


> While my dislike for Sasha as an actress/overall performer is well documented elsewhere on these forums, I would like to counterbalance that somewhat here by saying I do think she actually is pretty good in the ring. Much better than many main roster divas. Emma was good as usual.


I think she's fucking great.

She's above Paige and Emma for me personally right now, in looks and ability. 


Even if you don't really appreciate her overall performance you have to admit she's one of the best all-round "bitchy female"-characters the WWE has given a diva.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Oxitron said:


> #EMMAlution
> 
> This thread needs to auto-play her theme on every single page.


----------



## normal situation

I've liked Sasha Banks for a while, and feel that not enough people give her credit when it comes to her in ring ability. Her acting ability is god awful, but thankfully she's being paired up with Summer Rae, one of the best female mic workers in WWE today. That'll allow Summer to do the main talking for her, while Sasha works on improving her acting ability as best as she can.


----------



## Obfuscation

Neville vs Graves worked out about as well as I would have hoped. Real good match. Neville came out the blocks hot and Graves stopped him dead in his tracks with his methodical leg work. Neville being the high flyer that he is was the best foil for showing how effective Graves' mentality in the ring is. They're a good match as partners & opponents it seems.

Sasha vs Emma was solid too. Knew it would be; both can cut it in the ring.

Dug the two squashes + Tyler Breeze's ever fabulous spin kick. SO DAMN AWESOME.

No Zayn? Ok, NXT can go to hell. Nah...I kid. But really, I hope this doesn't last too long per the angle.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Riley sounding a little bit heelish :mark:

and so glad Tensai is here! I liked him at the PPV and I think a few others on here did too.


----------



## Obfuscation

I support Tensai in all aspects. Wished he'd be showcased more as a wrestler, however, if this transitions to him as a behind the desk personality, I'm for it. Anything to have his WWE return feel worth it. He could possibly enjoy the lighter schedule with pay too. I'm merely a selfish fan.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I hate Emma's gimmick. Hate it.

Neville is totally on roids. 

I really liked that tag match. Obrien especially.


----------



## brandiexoxo

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I hate Emma's gimmick. Hate it.
> 
> Neville is totally on roids.
> 
> I really liked that tag match. Obrien especially.


What?! I thought you liked Emma's gimmick???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

:hb 

Emma's gimmick is trash.


----------



## brandiexoxo

The Primer said:


> :hb
> 
> Emma's gimmick is trash.


Oh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

For this fan, anyways. She's got enough on here to hold her over.


----------



## Mr. I

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I hate Emma's gimmick. Hate it.
> 
> Neville is totally on roids.
> 
> I really liked that tag match. Obrien especially.


Neville is not on roids. He got that physique after a year solid training in Dragon Gate in Japan. He, Prince Devitt and Richochet all got ripped after spending much time in Japan.


----------



## FCP

I have no complaints about this weeks NXT except Summer Rae's boobies being covered up.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wouldn't say Neville's jacked body looks unnatural either. I'm sure he's clean.


----------



## Jingoro

good show this week. only match that bored me some was neville/graves. i mean when neville was on offense it was good, but when graves was winning it got boring. other than that i liked it. 

even the crowd kinda felt bored by it cuz when graves started beating up neville post match they started chanting alex riley. also, emma's dancing makes me happy.


----------



## Oxidamus

The Primer said:


> :hb
> 
> Emma's gimmick is trash.


You big meanie.


----------



## Obfuscation

I feel like this loops around way too much.


----------



## Oxidamus

Either Neville takes HGH, roids or a fucking LOT of supplements.

BTW my opinion of you changed fairly heavily after that sizeable discussion the other day pal.


----------



## Obfuscation

Credible wrestling discussions can end wars. If only the rest of the world picks up on this.

Still unsure about Neville, but that's more wishful thinking. Not gonna admit I know much about the field of roid use, etc.


----------



## Crozer

JBL's promo gave me chills. Such a great heel.


----------



## DOPA

Bo's promo :lmao. So funny. God I love to hate that annoying prick :lol.

episode was good. Women's match was good and the main event was good too pyschology and storytelling wise though admittedly it did seem to drag a little for me.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I liked the main event. Maybe Graves can mix in a little impact moves in between working the limb or just vary the pace a little. But what he does, he does well.


----------



## Oxidamus

The Primer said:


> Credible wrestling discussions can end wars. If only the rest of the world picks up on this.
> 
> Still unsure about Neville, but that's more wishful thinking. Not gonna admit I know much about the field of roid use, etc.


(Y)

Any guy could be on roids tbh. It just depends how much effort they put in the gym. I'm going to say Neville puts a fucking load of effort into lifting and probably gymnast stuff once and a while, because there's no way someone would be his height/weight without a very intense schedule, even with drugs.

It's not simple to label someone as a steroid or whatever user unless they admit it. He does have an unusually large body for his size and speed, and he did bulk up in his last year or so in the indies (I hear anyway, you probably know more than me on that).



Crusade said:


> episode was good. Women's match was good and the main event was good too pyschology and storytelling wise though admittedly it did seem to drag a little for me.





Quoth the Raven said:


> I liked the main event. Maybe Graves can mix in a little impact moves in between working the limb or just vary the pace a little. But what he does, he does well.


Graves is really good at the basics of submissions, that's really the only thing he excels at.

He can do some pretty average manoeuvres involving the leg quite well, but it's nothing special honestly.

The match wasn't very psychologically good. More like average. There was no part in the match you really thought Neville had a chance of winning bar the opening 30 seconds, because Graves didn't give him the opportunity.

Neville should have went on a really crazy asskicking spree for a bit at the start of the match before Graves pulled a cheap tactic to get the upper hand imo.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

NXT women's division continues to be a million times better than the main roster seeing as they're given storylines and have talent. Interested in where the Dallas/Zayn feud goes and I'm a HUGE fan if Ascension. Solid tag team. I look forward to Wednesdays than I do Mondays now.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oxitron said:


> (Y)
> 
> Any guy could be on roids tbh. It just depends how much effort they put in the gym. I'm going to say Neville puts a fucking load of effort into lifting and probably gymnast stuff once and a while, because there's no way someone would be his height/weight without a very intense schedule, even with drugs.
> 
> It's not simple to label someone as a steroid or whatever user unless they admit it. He does have an unusually large body for his size and speed, and he did bulk up in his last year or so in the indies (I hear anyway, you probably know more than me on that).


True. Like I stated, it isn't as if I know much about it other than the glaringly obvious folk who are clearly blown up far out of proportion with their upper bodies.

Yeah he got big like that almost out of nowhere in 2012. Maybe late 2011, but I'd have to go back and look. When I saw him live in 2007 he looks like half a man in comparison to now. His work hasn't been effected, that's all I care about.


----------



## Oxidamus

I think considering his work ethic; if you're certain he has been equally physically capable of high-flying acrobatic manoeuvres since before and after bulking up, and taking note of how long it took him to get from his smallest point and his biggest, you'd be significantly more correct to assume he uses PEDs.

Then again, it's possible he was just completely clean of both PEDs and supplements when he was smaller, and all he did was add in a couple of protein/creatine shakes a day.

Not like it really matters anyway. It's professional wrestling. It's just vanity in his case too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Basically. Not even in accordance to joining WWE as it was pre-date. Suppose he wanted to bulk up, while taking his wrestling style into consideration too. Which I'm glad he did. All the tools remain & he's looking jacked. Appears to be nothing but win so far.


----------



## Oxidamus

He actually looks capable of doing some proper strength spots like a military press on someone around his size. That would kind of ruin his gimmick though so it's probably best he doesn't do it.

Neville is probably the guy with the best body on the NXT roster.

Do you think the height to (muscular) weight ratio is an important thing?


----------



## Obfuscation

Important? Not particularly. Especially if say a lad was more on the "scrawny" side before bulking up & still won me over as a worker. Bulking up too much is a bit of a negative, if I'm being honest. Becoming so blown up, no matter how tall you are, could seriously effective your work. This goes for anyone. Including power wrestlers. Brian Cage on the indies is a guy to come to mind. He's good, but he bulked up a touch too much and it hurt his work during that time. He's lowered down his mass a touch and it's already for the best as the last match I saw was one of his better bouts on the year.

Strength is a deceptive aspect to a wrestler's game too. I've seen Generico do some moves to where it doesn't look like he would have been originally capable of doing so. Now it wasn't to a HUGE guy, but the move was still very impressive & a surprise. _(a pop up orange crush bomb of sorts)_ Cesaro is a great example here too. Guy is nothing but lean muscle, yet manages to put other big guys on the roster to shame in the strength department. Doing moves that lads like Show, Henry, Langston, etc wouldn't even possibly be able to do. So while the look isn't important to me, the skills in being able to do it is if that's how the worker plans to work. Redundant statement, but yeah.


----------



## Daiko

*Gary Oak's NXT Comments* - _Why are you all copying mah shit? :jose_​
Emma :mark:

That fucking sign :lol

New music? k.

Twitter? DM? Wat.

Sweet Tee.

Alex Riley needs to pull himself together. Disgraceful that he's calling a fellow worker cute. (That was sarcasm for you dipshits who don't realise.)

Was that a we want tables chant? :lmao

What's a Tensai?

OH SHIT TEE SHITTING ON RILEY :lmao

The most prettiest? k.

I like Tee on commentary. Good mind.

Double Team.

lolsasha

derp

Heel turn incoming :jose

Bolivia? Walter White incoming please.

This fucking dipshit.. Srsly..

Do I really need to watch this shit again?

Graves in a suit? 7/10.

ohay Neville.

GOWAN SON!

I didn't even know that many referees existed in the WWE.. 

Jobba Crew? Must be Ascension time.

WHAT A FUCKING GUESS.

GOGGLE TIME :mark:

Did Victor stumble when he got in the ring?

Crowd :lmao

Conor jumping over the fucking ropes still gets me.. :mark:

Black Contacts :mark:

The refs reaction to Conor grabbing the titles :lmao

Did Victor's balls need to be in that guys face for so long?

Daniel Blyan? Sign him up dammit :vince3

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOsev.

Renee :mark: :mark: :mark:

Can't be bought? lolk

Renee <3

This cunt needs to fuck off already.

He stood on the phone :jose

CJ PERRY? :mark::mark::mark::mark:

Put some shoes on chant :lol

Why the fuck was this in the break?

That is some heel kick, but it shouldn't be a finisher.. Having it as a signature would work though.

How long has this Paige vs Summer feud been going on for?

Dropkick off the bat :mark: Shit like that needs to happen more often.

Riley and Tensai's banter is fantastic.

Graves has a great grasp on the whole ring psychology bit, but he really needs to pick up the pace in his matches. He's suffering from a bad case of Ortonitis..


----------



## William Murderface

That CJ Parker he's a real comer.

I'm dredding having to see BREEZE lose to that no talent hack.


----------



## Obfuscation

Keep the spinning heel kick just to spite the modern day mentality.

I'm so against the disapproval it's nuts. It's rad; why complain?


----------



## Oxidamus

The Primer said:


> Important? Not particularly. Especially if say a lad was more on the "scrawny" side before bulking up & still won me over as a worker. Bulking up too much is a bit of a negative, if I'm being honest. Becoming so blown up, no matter how tall you are, could seriously effective your work. This goes for anyone. Including power wrestlers. Brian Cage on the indies is a guy to come to mind. He's good, but he bulked up a touch too much and it hurt his work during that time. He's lowered down his mass a touch and it's already for the best as the last match I saw was one of his better bouts on the year.


I've never watched indy stuff so I can't really comment on the differences. Every WWE superstar I've seen have kept their body type, bar Bryan, but it hasn't hindered his performance much at all.



> Strength is a deceptive aspect to a wrestler's game too. I've seen Generico do some moves to where it doesn't look like he would have been originally capable of doing so. Now it wasn't to a HUGE guy, but the move was still very impressive & a surprise. _(a pop up orange crush bomb of sorts)_ Cesaro is a great example here too. Guy is nothing but lean muscle, yet manages to put other big guys on the roster to shame in the strength department. Doing moves that lads like Show, Henry, Langston, etc wouldn't even possibly be able to do. So while the look isn't important to me, the skills in being able to do it is if that's how the worker plans to work. Redundant statement, but yeah.


Yea Sami's spinning doctor bomb on Bo on the most recent NXT was A+. Stellar manoeuvre. Maybe the single most fluid and perfectly done one this entire year in the WWE/NXT.

I don't think Cesaro is anywhere near as strong as Langston though. There are some things Cesaro can do that they can't because he has a combination of strength and athleticism, definitely. Henry couldn't do half the things even Langston does because of how limited he is due to his wideness.

You underrate Langston a bit. The guy is near Lesnar-tier of power and speed from what I've seen. He definitely has to be utilised a little bit more so we can really see his limits.

There was a spot on NXT a month or two or so ago where someone lifted another guy up for a military press, and it was actually surprising. At that moment I realised most guys on NXT could military press a sizeable portion of the roster.



The Primer said:


> Keep the spinning heel kick just to spite the modern day mentality.
> 
> I'm so against the disapproval it's nuts. It's rad; why complain?


I mentioned a while back that it's disappointing such a good manoeuvre is being wasted on a finisher. Breeze does it really well, and his boot-frills (if you will) make it look even better, but it's such a simple manoeuvre that should be used more often as a signature imo.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oxitron said:


> I've never watched indy stuff so I can't really comment on the differences. Every WWE superstar I've seen have kept their body type, bar Bryan, but it hasn't hindered his performance much at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Sami's spinning doctor bomb on Bo on the most recent NXT was A+. Stellar manoeuvre. Maybe the single most fluid and perfectly done one this entire year in the WWE/NXT.
> 
> I don't think Cesaro is anywhere near as strong as Langston though. There are some things Cesaro can do that they can't because he has a combination of strength and athleticism, definitely. Henry couldn't do half the things even Langston does because of how limited he is due to his wideness.
> 
> You underrate Langston a bit. The guy is near Lesnar-tier of power and speed from what I've seen. He definitely has to be utilised a little bit more so we can really see his limits.
> 
> There was a spot on NXT a month or two or so ago where someone lifted another guy up for a military press, and it was actually surprising. At that moment I realised most guys on NXT could military press a sizeable portion of the roster.
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned a while back that it's disappointing such a good manoeuvre is being wasted on a finisher. Breeze does it really well, and his boot-frills (if you will) make it look even better, but it's such a simple manoeuvre that should be used more often as a signature imo.


There's no other significant difference among the indies cats who've been signed by WWE. At least nothing to bring to light.

See, I knew I'd regret bringing that guy up. Not talking about him. He's green & a modern day rip off of Ice Train who no one seems to remember, only Ice Train was better. If he's stronger than Cesaro or not, idk. At least from what is seen in the ring, Cesaro wins. Lifting is a whole different ball park of course.

The simplicity of Breeze's finisher is fun though. Don't see why everything has to have some flash to it b/c it's in the "modern" day.


----------



## William Murderface

I think the spinning heel kick makes a great finisher for Breeze, his heel kick is very lethal just like Owen's was & Owen won a number of matches with that maneuver.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kick to the head/face is no different than the superkick. Which curries favor with a lot of folk. I personally don't understand the lack of interest, that's all. Doesn't matter as it's his finisher for now and I'm gonna enjoy it.


----------



## Oxidamus

Okay, hush on the Biggy then.

I'm not against it being used as a finisher, but I am against WWE not allowing a wrestlers finisher be used as a staple.

What I mean, for example, is Deanne Amber-Rose's headlock driver/headlock DDT (whatever you wanna call it) could be a very staple signature manoeuvre, but because he uses it as his finisher, no one else is able to use it.

I don't get why people get up in arms about the superkick either.

Actually that strengthens my argument. Benjamin used a superkick fairly often, and he had matches WITH HBK and he did them to him. There were no problems there.


----------



## William Murderface

I concur, a kick to the face is a kick to the face, no matter how flashy or unflashy it is.



> Actually that strengthens my argument. Benjamin used a superkick fairly often, and he had matches WITH HBK and he did them to him. There were no problems there.


Some moves are just more universal then others I suppose.


----------



## Obfuscation

The only exception to the rule there was when Del Rio kept using the backstabber despite that being the finisher of the (then) Colon cousins. Now that they got the gimmick change, the move was dropped and thus acceptable - without any debate - for Del Rio to use during his matches.

That's how WWE always rolls. They like to keep things specific with their workers. Which is why so many CM Punk fans who followed him on the indies were a bit miffed when he couldn't do the Pepsi Plunge ever again in a big situation b/c it's a top rope Pedigree.


----------



## Oxidamus

I think it seems to be, on the main roster at least, if a more important superstar uses X manoeuvre, lower card guys cannot use X manoeuvre. But the upper card superstar can use Y manoeuvre if it is the lower card guys finisher.

NXT seems to treat everyone equally as unique talents which is great - but that's also why finishers are rarely, if ever, used by others as signatures.

I thought Del Rio had been using the backstabber (I hate the name) for a few months prior to P&E being officially broken up.

Also, they're cousins .


----------



## Obfuscation

Del Rio has been using it since about 2011, if not in 2010. I'd have to go back and look. It's been a good while.

Def the pecking order comes into play. With jobbers finishers it means nothing it seems. Which to most casual fans, is an acceptable out. Most wouldn't notice either way.


----------



## Oxidamus

Jobbers don't really have a finisher though, they never get to use it. :lol


This discussion reminds me of the rumour(?) of Muhammad Hassan getting ridiculously angry at Eddie Guerrero for using the Camel Clutch (at the time Hassan's finishing submission) and JBL told Hassan to shut the fuck up, Eddie's father invented the manoeuvre.

I can imagine that Kruger wouldn't be allowed to use his slice as a finisher. It's very fitting which is unfortunate.


----------



## Obfuscation

lol Hassan. Double laugh worthy at getting upset with Eddie of all people too.

Wouldn't be able to use the slice? In regards to Harper? Ryback & Cesaro have their wallop lariats too; but they're more signature moves as the discussion goes to that area.


----------



## Oxidamus

It doesn't look as impactful as any of the other guys, so it'd be a finisher that looks weaker than a signature; and he'll probably be a submissionist and would finish matches with his inverted keylock.

Definitely unfortunate though. We're in a time where striking finishers seem to be 'back in the norm', what with a few main roster talents and a large portion of NXT talents using striking finishers, and the one guy that would probably benefit most from a striking finisher could very well be relegated to a sole submission finish.


----------



## Obfuscation

well, the fair point here is how he's won more with his London Dungeon (b/c that's the only name I know it by) submission over the slice. I think WWE would be smart to keep both as legit. Or sort of like Swagger where he has his submission go to move, but his high impact move in his back pocket to bring out to also give him the W. WWE has a good habit of keeping moves sustained like that. Or at worst keeping the previous finisher around as a signature move to create sufficient drama.


----------



## Oxidamus

I'd like him to keep it, definitely, but I just have a feeling that WWE would cut it from his move-set (no pun intended) because Harper seems to be using a clothesline, albeit a discus clothesline, as his finisher.

Though I would like him to keep it, I would much rather Harper keep his, if I were to choose. Harper does a crazy good discus clothesline. But he also has a really good big boot to back himself up.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd say can the discus for the big boot in a heartbeat. b/c the boot > life. However, both are vicious and he still does the boot which is a mega positive. That was his calling card on the indies.


----------



## Oxidamus

Oh yea I've seen a few clips of his boots. And a hurricanrana, a step-up enziguiri and also a shining wizard. The man has giant lucha legs.

I'd put the discus clothesline over the big boot, only because I rarely see good discus clotheslines out of Japan, and a good big boot isn't really that rare.


----------



## Obfuscation

The hurricanrana always got the best pops, haha. The tope was something else too.

Fair enough. I'm merely a sucker for seeing someone with pin-point precision just annihilate one's face with their gigantic boot.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

The Primer said:


> well, the fair point here is how he's won more with his London Dungeon (b/c that's the only name I know it by) submission over the slice.


Kruger calls the move the GC3. No idea what that stands for, they've never explained, but that's what it's called. Also I love the Slice! But the GC3 is a better finisher for him. Doing really targeted limbwork and interesting arm-targeting moves has helped bring Kruger's in-ring game to a new level in my opinion, I think it makes sense with the hunter character too.

As for the Breeze finisher discussion, I'll admit when I first saw him win matches with it my reaction was "really?," just because many other wrestlers use a spinning heel kick as a regular move that never gets the pin...but when I watched this last episode and he hit it, that time my reaction was "wow that actually looked really good!" So I'm fine with it now. Also, speaking of NXT striking moves, I actually like that CJ Parker palm strike move - it's pretty cool!


----------



## Obfuscation

Couldn't remember if Kruger's submission had a name or not. Agreed it fits his game hunter character down perfectly.

Parker is meh and all that in the interest department, but it appears he's got some good strikes up his sleeve. Was laying it in with some chops too.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...iant-swing-little-people-and-making-it-in-wwe

That's a Cesaro article I found. It's great if you love Cesaro, only decent otherwise.


----------



## Oxidamus

Actually a genuinely good read so far. Nice to see how truthfully modest Cesaro is about his own abilities.

"_I never considered myself a trainer in any way, shape or form. I never thought I was experienced enough to do that. I helped some people out I would say.

I'm always learning. I'm always trying to get better, always studying. If you don't do that, you're doing something wrong. If you don't want to get better you should just stop._"


I entirely agree. He's such a good wrestler but he still has a ways to learn about psychology and using the cameras and audience to the fullest like he suggests in the next question.

Good rep to Joey Mercury though tbh :lol

WHY NOT POST THIS IN GENERAL WWE


----------



## Obfuscation

Always known Claudio to have a good attitude within the biz. All of it fits.

Yeah, get this in General WWE so the circle jerk can grow. Everyone loves this guy. :cesaro


----------



## BehindYou

Cesaro is the MAN. And the reason he's being used so much in NXT is 2 fold:

#1 he wants to hone his craft even when he is definitely in the top 3 workers in NA.

#2 I think WWE recognise that there is no-one better to help the rookies out in the ring. I think this is evident from how despite being heel he will have matches with other heels (VERY rare in WWE today) so there has to be a reason beyond story.

The way I see it, the feud with Zayne was purely to get Zayne ready for a call up as soon as possible.


----------



## Oxidamus

I want to see a(nother?) Cesaro v Neville match in the near future. It would be amazing.


----------



## Obfuscation

Implying you don't remember their terrific US Championship match from April?


----------



## Oxidamus

If it was on NXT I only started watching again in mid August I think.

Though if you can remember the date of the episode I'll happily go watch it.

Cesaro v Neville on the main roster, main eventing a Smackdown, in the WHC scene in a years or two time is something I would love to see. Realistic too.


----------



## Obfuscation

4/24.


----------



## Oxidamus

That _was_ a terrific match. Too bad it was so short. Those two could make a true classic with 20+ minutes.

The woman in the background screaming "NOO!" the whole match. :lmao

Oh lawd. SHE PUT HER HEAD IN HER LAP WHEN CESARO RETAINED. HAH.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Just watched Zayn/Bo, incredible match imo. The crowd helped it a ton. Loved the nearfalls, wasn't the biggest fan of the finish because it was kinda controversial but it's still doesn't take anything from the match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Claudio vs PAC the first time around went about the same length too. Doesn't really need ten more minutes behind it b/c it can accomplish exactly what it needs in half that.


----------



## Oxidamus

A large portion of the match, for an ~11 minute match, was restholding. Although every minute of it outside of the restholding was superb (except Cesaro's awkward sell of the dropkick into the corner :$), I think that a 20+ minute match for a credible championship with decent buildup is what these two need to get the best reaction they can get based on ring work.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

does anyone have a link for that Cesaro/Neville match? 

also, I don't feel like having to deal with having to highlight certain parts of the interview and not others in a whole thread for it. maybe if I'm stoned later and killing time.

also, hi Primer. Just found out you were HayleySabin. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, have to also acknowledge that this is WWE. Sometimes that's the way they map out certain matches by (guessing) in their minds, as a way to give more later on in a rematch. Regulated to restholds by someone who could make the dictation of such interesting - like Cesaro - was a play that didn't surprise me. Allowed Neville's offense to spark more once he broke free. 

I assure you time isn't an issue with the scenario. Chikara match in 2007 was about 15 seconds longer and the entire bout was nothing but pure high energy. Each type can be done in the sub-15 minute format. Not to say I'd object at them getting some time to formulate more, but it isn't something 100% essential to them delivering.


----------



## Oxidamus

You know full well indy style matches don't make much sense in the WWE. The comparatively slower pace the WWE force their matches into is like their signature. Restholds are a staple in matches that go for longer than five minutes.

I'm not denying the things that they themselves could do in just eleven or so minutes; however I do doubt booking would allow them to do it. That, and, you cannot deny a 20+ minute match between the two for a world championship (or opportunity) would be an amazing sight.


----------



## Obfuscation

Depends what kind of match it is. If it's Davey Richards nutty million bits of offense crap in twenty minutes, then yeah, that's not the WWE styling. There are exceptions, as not everything portrayed on the circuit is so haywire. Tantamount to an effective sprint in WWE, tbhayley. WWE has their formulas, but it's grown for other type of workers. Danielson comes to mind.

Agree & disagree. The disagreement is I stand by my original point. Agree with wanting to see them kill it with next to no limitations. That's my preferred answer. Do what they feel they could do in any allotted time and I'll be one happy fan. What I'm getting at here is I hold no merit with duration. It has it's positives & negatives. Sometimes, it's standings hold nothing of value and depends solely on the workers themselves.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

How I felt when you sent me that link Oxi


----------



## Oxidamus

Eh, the length of a match in WWE often dictates what can and cannot happen, and what does or does not happen. NXT is a bit different.

I mean, we didn't even see a single Swiss Death in that match. Imagine what we could see in 20 minutes. A normal Swiss Death, and then one of the tornado-DDT counter ones... and maybe one to the outside of the ring! :mark:

If it was a serious bout I would mark so hard for a Neutralizer atop of the announcers table.



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> How I felt when you sent me that link Oxi












Oh and when you're done go to the Maddox entrance. I'm not sure if he used to do that all the time but it was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've seen a ton of short matches in WWE this year that I've preferred over longer ones. Lack of time doesn't always imply lack of work put forth.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ng-little-people-making-wwe.html#post25597809


----------



## Shepard

Oxi already posted the interview :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Look at shep, laughing. The power has gone to his head.


----------



## Shepard

It went to my head 6 months ago when I started banning people for no raisin & leaving messages like HAHAHAHA YOU WORTHLESS PEONS.


It's a super good interview though.


----------



## Obfuscation

At least I know I'm exempt. :daniels


----------



## Shepard

:kaz

For now anyway.


----------



## Oxidamus

Tbf, Skyfall posted it here first but I thought it was thread worthy and posted it in general :


----------



## SOSheamus

Whats with the 'ratchet' chants at Sasha Banks?

Also, now Graves is back as a heel, i'd love to see him form a sort of outcast (The Flock/ Raven's Nest) stable. Not sure how far away Oliver Grey is from a return, but debut Solomon Crowe as a partner for Grey and start introducing a few more guys into it as the feud progresses. Guys like Knuckles Madsen, Devlin and Corbin.


----------



## Daiko

SOSheamus said:


> Whats with the 'ratchet' chants at Sasha Banks?


According to Urban Dictionary (great source :side



> A diva, mostly from urban cities and ghettos, that has reason to believe she is every mans eye candy. Unfortunately, she's wrong.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao


----------



## Oxidamus

Sasha Banks > all divas


----------



## Obfuscation

I like my divas to have bland characters b/c they hold a championship so the booking doesn't do much to follow up & have really pale skin.

Big Paige guy.


----------



## Oxidamus

Paige is ok.
Basically all divas are ok.
Except Charlotte and Sasha.
Charlotte is eh.

SASHA IS BEST.


----------



## Obfuscation

Acknowledge my joke about how the only broad in NXT without a defined character or gimmick is the flag bearer herself. Honestly, how does that happen? It's like she's just frighteningly hot & a real good wrestler so they let her be that and that only. She'll show edge in certain matches, but it isn't too much. They rest on their laurels with her in any interesting booking b/c she's so over & got the goods to begin with. Go figure.

Also, THE BOSS.


----------



## Oxidamus

The Primer said:


> a real good wrestler


That is every gimmick a good wrestler gets. Malenko, Bret, Benoit, Bryan, Storm, list goes so far it's crazy.

She's only good for her age imo. Not really outstanding in any way.


----------



## Obfuscation

She's got the tools and had them at an early age. There's a slight pedestal there. And among women's wrestling in WWE, that's heightened to a far greater degree. Not the best in the world, but she's good.

Bryan being grouped in with those guys is a shame. Got more personality than the lot of 'em. He's more like Eddie to me, but I catch your drift.


----------



## Oxidamus

Eddie kinda had the gimmick but I left him out because he still had an underlying gimmick sort of thing with the lie, cheat and steal thing, but they only used it when applicable.


HailSasha


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Primer said:


> Acknowledge my joke about how the only broad in NXT without a defined character or gimmick is the flag bearer herself. Honestly, how does that happen? *It's like she's just frighteningly hot* & a real good wrestler so they let her be that and that only. She'll show edge in certain matches, but it isn't too much. They rest on their laurels with her in any interesting booking b/c she's so over & got the goods to begin with. Go figure.
> 
> Also, THE BOSS.


I might be in the minority here but I don't find her that hot.

Come at me bro's.


----------



## Joshi Judas

She is hot. You suck.

That enough?


----------



## Snapdragon

How dare JBL suggest Renee wear a new shirt


----------



## SovietWrestler

Bayley... xDDDD

https://twitter.com/itsBayleyWWE/status/394648650485616640


----------



## PRODIGY

Oxitron said:


> Eddie kinda had the gimmick but I left him out because he still had an underlying gimmick sort of thing with the lie, cheat and steal thing, but they only used it when applicable.
> 
> 
> HailSasha


I'm a fan of THE BOSS! But a bigger fan of THE DARK KNIGHT.


----------



## Oxidamus

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I might be in the minority here but I don't find her that hot.
> 
> Come at me bro's.


Everything but the chin


----------



## Obfuscation

Oxitron said:


> Eddie kinda had the gimmick but I left him out because he still had an underlying gimmick sort of thing with the lie, cheat and steal thing, but they only used it when applicable.
> 
> 
> HailSasha


I see what you did there. 8*D


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989




----------



## Klee

Is this Sasha Banks?


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep.

I'll restrain myself from any other comments. At least she's good in the ring. Ha.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/2013-10-30/nxt-halloween-flashback-26160114

baby pictures of some NXT stars


----------



## Snapdragon

> “When I was 6, the only thing I wanted in the world besides being gorgeous was to be Captain Planet,” he said. “I not only accomplished being Captain Planet, but I went on to become Captain Gorgeous of the entire planet.”


Hahaha


----------



## Obfuscation

XWT being all funky. Can't nab this week's episode atm - NOOOO.

Saying this to share my heartbreak until it appears on a streaming site. Wait, isn't it on Hulu or something?


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Primer said:


> XWT being all funky. Can't nab this week's episode atm - NOOOO.
> 
> Saying this to share my heartbreak until it appears on a streaming site. Wait, isn't it on Hulu or something?


http://watchwrestling.net/watch-wwe-nxt-103013/


----------



## Honey Bucket

Best parts of this week were Rusev destroying EVERYBODY, and that awesome LUKE HARPER vignette/promo. :mark:


----------



## SovietWrestler

Another show without Bayley... NO! NO! NO! -.-

And I really hate CJ Parker... OMG, why he won? CJ is ruining the entire life of Tyler Breeze, he ruined his pictures and his matches.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

Lord Shite said:


> Best parts of this week were Rusev destroying EVERYBODY, and that awesome LUKE HARPER vignette/promo. :mark:


On the contrary. I found Aidan English's encore to be the best thing about the show this week.


----------



## Honey Bucket

RadGuyMcCool said:


> On the contrary. I found Aidan English's encore to be the best thing about the show this week.


Shit, forgot about that.

Regal was getting quite aroused. :lol


----------



## DratVanity

Aiden English is amazing.


----------



## Mr. I

Aiden English is starting to really shine, now. I'm glad Luke Harper got a promo, he definitely deserves to have his own singles career after the Wyatt Family is done. He was always a good big man as Brodie Lee, and he can be much bigger than just being a lackey.

First half of Summer Rae/Paige was pedestrian, but it picked up in the second half, both have improved a lot.

CJ Parker sucks. He just sucks. No idea how to play his gimmick, zero connection to the crowd, and a very average wrestler at best.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on this week:

The opening match was just angle development, but it was solid. They are really building Rusev up to be a monster right now...perhaps when Sami finally wins the title Rusev will be his first opponent? Switching him from Lefort's employ to the blond woman is whatever, let's hope she's good, and let's go ahead and put that French guy from the promo class videos with Lefort now.

Aiden English, bravo to him, cause I cannot wait for someone to kick his ass!! The guy is brilliantly annoying. He's great at what he does. NXT has basically the only 2 heels I really want to see get beat on (him and Bo). Hopefully they get him into an actual program with someone soon.

Summer/Paige was OK. Liked Paige busting out the cradle DDT, and I'm looking forward to Paige/Emma.

Luke Harper promo! I don't think we've ever seen him talk before (other than like 1 line in one of the Wyatt promos, and of course the yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah). Really looking forward to Harper/Ohno next week.

I enjoyed the main event, but I'm starting to feel kind of bad for CJP haha...he's actually been growing on me, I love the palm strike move! There has been a lot of discussion on these boards about whether the crowd is kind of too smart for its own good and I while I generally like the NXT crowd, I do wish they wouldn't cheer so much for someone as obviously heelish as Breeze. It's clearly not what he's going for. I get the impulse because he's brilliant but he's not even playing a character that could go either way. If they seriously did turn him face, he wouldn't be as cool, because they'd probably make him less of a douche. I guess this is the bookers' fault for putting him in a feud against someone like Parker who the crowd clearly is not into, but he'd probably get that reaction against anyone on the roster not named Sami Zayn.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lord Shite said:


> http://watchwrestling.net/watch-wwe-nxt-103013/


KRANG comes through in the clutch.


----------



## Screwball

That Luke Harper promo :moyes1 really enjoy his work.


----------



## Obfuscation

HARPER.

Glad his bandwagon is getting mighty full. WWE has something special here.


----------



## normal situation

I'm actually kinda surprised that they split Rusev and Lefort. I thought that pairing would be way better than Lefort and Dawson. At least it gives Lana something to do, and I am a fan of having more managers and valets. I still believe that Dawson will end up leaving Lefort at some point in the future, although that would leave Lefort without anybody to manage. Maybe he'll end up managing Marcus Louis, or maybe Mason Ryan? I dunno. 

Commentary was good this week. Without Tony Dawson, listening to Regal and Renee Young was music to my ears. Speaking of Music, English is becoming one of my personal "must sees" on NXT. I can't wait to see him actually start a legit feud with someone. Imagine him dissing his opponent through song, it would be great.


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't know why Cass gets squashed and takes the submission - I mean the kid is a legit 6'10"+. 

Give Jason Jordan the MVP character and give him an NXT push.


----------



## x78

Was that a double turn in the main event? Parker looked like he was scowling at the crowd for most of the match and the ending with him threatening to cut Breeze's hair seemed very heelish.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Lackluster episode this week. My man Enzo opening the show with big Cass who is improving every week was great. Harper promo awesome not sure though that he should be by himself. Bray should have set the promo up for him perhaps. It was pretty damn creepy though. I'm not really into English's singing Disney villain character. Its different but makes me want to cringe ffwd or change channel. Shitmain event. No Graves, Zayn, Kruger, Nevill, Ascension Ohno, or even guys like Ryan to pad the show out.


----------



## RiverFenix

Harper over enunciates his words - like he's been told he's a mumbler so goes out of his way to speak clearly and over does it.


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Harper over enunciates his words - like he's been told he's a mumbler so goes out of his way to speak clearly and over does it.


I think it suits him perfectly TBH. Harper is awesome, he legit comes across as a psycho. Hopefully in the future we get to see some mic time and some singles matches from him. One thing I've been disappointed about since they went to the main roster is that all the focus has been on Wyatt and the other two are just kind of there, I preferred the way they debuted on NXT with each member being introduced individually and the commentators not initially knowing who they were.


----------



## Macker

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't know why Cass gets squashed and takes the submission - I mean the kid is a legit 6'10"+.
> 
> Give Jason Jordan the MVP character and give him an NXT push.


6'10 and scrawny as shit


----------



## SovietWrestler

HAHAHAHA, Bayley, Paige and Emma.


----------



## koial

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

x78 said:


> I think it suits him perfectly TBH. Harper is awesome, he legit comes across as a psycho. Hopefully in the future we get to see some mic time and some singles matches from him. One thing I've been disappointed about since they went to the main roster is that all the focus has been on Wyatt and the other two are just kind of there, I preferred the way they debuted on NXT with each member being introduced individually and the commentators not initially knowing who they were.


Yeah, normally I'm the biggest critic of wrestlers nowadays over enunicating their words that they sound like a politician. However, with Harper, the way he delivered it you get the impression that he doesn't get much time to talk, and he kept the words short and sweet. He definitely needs to be in singles matches on Raw. Hopefully over time they can do the same with Rowan as well, just to complete it.

Not five minute promos, but just some more interaction between the two would really do them wonders.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Do I dare say, I enjoyed that Divas match? It was pretty good. This whole episode made me feel like a kid. 

Rusev destroying people was cool and ridiculous

the divas match was classic bullying and throwing out of Sasha.

the ME had two of the most well known people.

I'm glad I got see Breeze actually wrestle; first time I've seen him not just slap someone and retreat. So that was cool.

Really like Renee and Regal as well. No Riley makes me sad though.


----------



## SovietWrestler

Love it!


----------



## checkcola

Man, did the NXT fans hate CJ Parker in that match. "Change Your Gimmick" is as brutal a chant I can remember.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's a flop of a gimmick. Seems apt.

Quite astounding how nobody is feeling the gimmick. Should have thought of a better way to debut it too. _Could_ have helped...


----------



## RiverFenix

The hippie gimmick is the drizzling shits. It's like a dated Halloween costume - he's playing a 60's era hippie in 2013 for crying out loud. Tells me he has no creativity AND isn't even a new age hippie type because he'd know how to play a much more current "hippie" gimmick if he was. 

"Change your gimmick" is a brutal chant in that it's fans breaking the 4th wall in order to tell the wrestler and the bookers that the character isn't working. But it's deserved.


----------



## Stanford

Someone must have told him it's a good idea, right?


----------



## Bearodactyl

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> "Change your gimmick" is a brutal chant in that it's fans breaking the 4th wall in order to tell the wrestler and the bookers that the character isn't working. But it's deserved.


It's honest, it's real, it's in your face, but above all else it's brutal as fuck.
It's moments like that where I can't help but realise that these are someone's hopes and dreams going up in smoke in front of your very eyes.
You want to do well in NXT. You want to make it to the bigs one day. People around you are having various amounts of success with their appointed gimmicks. Guys like Sami Zayn who get instant momentum because they're just THAT GOOD. Comedy gimmicks like Enzo Amore take off because they're just THAT WELL DONE. Divas getting pops left and right, an active crowd. You get your designated gimmick, and you start fantasising over the crowd really taking to you as well. You try to limit your enthousiasme in case you fall short of your mark, but never, not in your most negative moment, can you imagine that people will HATE it SO MUCH, that they start chanting "Change your gimmick". OUCH. Just.. OUCH.

As for the rest of the show, Rusev's total destruction bit is doing well for him, it's not something new to Wrestling far as gimmick goes obviously but he's pulling it off, and that's more than you can say for some in the past. 

Divas match for some reason had an indy feel to it for me (not in a good way), and I wasn't THAT impressed by the match itself.. infact I really hope Paige gets a new finisher if and when she moves up because the Paige Turnah (I wonder if WWE is aware that there's also a PornStar by that name?) really does nothing for me. However, the part with Emma afterwards was GOLD. She stole the show there.. instantly jazzed to see Emma/Paige2. It was exactly the right amount of tension.. very well done indeed.

Neville and Harper promos: excellent. Nothing but a big thumbs up for those. Same goes for the Survivor Series commercial with the crocs. Love it!

Highlight of the night: dat "The Bellas are back, and as nasty as ever" Bella Twins Heel promo during the divas match. Great eye for detail, WWE. Very well done. :lmao:woolcock

EDIT: Wasn't entirely done watching yet when posting. Just finished watching the ME, and the image of Parker with those Scissors doing his dance will haunt me for days to come. WTF was that?


----------



## DOPA

Great NXT episode this week overall, loved it.

- Rusev being a beast and turning on Lefort which came out of nowhere. Same woman as last week came out which Rusev walked out with. She's pretty fine. Not sure who she is though. I hated the lack of build for this thing and that it came out of nowhere however the way Rusev came out of it and the way he executed the turn was excellent.

- Enzo and Big Cass were also their usual awesome self at the start. Cass's mic work is underrated, Enzo is too entertaining for his own good.

- Aiden English being ridiculously entertaining. This gimmick is working so well. He even got roses on the encore! Very solid in the ring too, love the way he works his gimmick into the match and his finisher is awesome.

- Paige and Summer have another very good match together. These girls have great chemistry. Summer has officially won me over, she is so good as a heel. She has a lot of potential. Paige's aggressive style is a joy to watch. Her using headbutts and kneeing girls in the face immediately separates her from every diva in WWE. I hope to hell she doesn't get watered down when she joins the main roster. Finally Sasha's attack on Paige and Emma's involvement brought out a mark out moment for me. Emma beats the hell out of Sasha, Paige grabs Emma who accidentally wallops Paige with a clothesline which brings an epic staredown between the two with Emma trying to apologize and Paige giving her the most evil and epic death stare from hell. Paige looked like a hell cat and I'm loving every second. This slow burn to their rematch for the title is definitely working out for the better right now.

- Parker/Breeze was a fun main event mainly due to Breeze working his gimmick and the crowd. Breeze is ridiculously over at NXT right now and the people just love him. As they should as this guy is playing his gimmick and character to perfection. Love this guy.


The Low points:

Neville's promo: I love Neville in the ring but dear god is he bad and bland when it comes to character and cutting promos. Guy needs some serious work. Thankfully for him he's over due to ring work alone. He better pray that happens on the main roster.

CJ Parker: Wow, this guy got chanted at with "change your gimmick" which is a brutal chant if I ever heard one. Crowd basically telling him and NXT that it clearly isn't working. Guy is getting the Bo Dallas treatment albeit on a lower scale. This guy's gimmick and character is awful on paper and he performs it even worse than imagined. Just terrible all around. He's not great in the ring either which doesn't help things. The only thing I like about him is his finisher which whilst looking stupid and goofy actually connects really well. Other than that though, this guy sucks.

Paige's finisher: One critique I have of Paige is that she really doesn't know how to build up to her finisher at all or set it up. Every time it just comes out of nowhere and in this case it is not a good thing ala Randy Orton. She seriously needs to work on how to put a finish of a match together. That's with most of the NXT divas actually.

Other points:

Luke Harper Love: This guy is a phenom. We all know he's a beast in the ring but in this week's episode a vignette was shown of him cutting a short but very sweet promo on Kassius Ohno which was creepy to say the least but full of awesomeness. Great delivery, great content, great everything. Becoming a big fan of this guy.

Regal and Renee love: These two are adorable on commentary. Absolutely love both of them to death. Great chemistry as co-commentators and made this show a lot of fun to watch and listen to. At this rate Tom Philips is just playing the third wheel.

Oh did I say I love Renee Young? Oh well I'm saying it again. Renee <3 :renee


----------



## x78

TBH Renee pissed me off a little in this episode. Not really a fan of her on commentary.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

Cole and Lawler out!
Renee and Regal in!

I could listen to the two of them for hours. Renee is adorable too. 

Only downside was the bella promo and raw rebound. Boo!


----------



## checkcola

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The hippie gimmick is the drizzling shits. It's like a dated Halloween costume - he's playing a 60's era hippie in 2013 for crying out loud. Tells me he has no creativity AND isn't even a new age hippie type because he'd know how to play a much more current "hippie" gimmick if he was.
> 
> "Change your gimmick" is a brutal chant in that it's fans breaking the 4th wall in order to tell the wrestler and the bookers that the character isn't working. But it's deserved.


It definitely has a WCW Saturday Night dated vibe to it. Like, CJ Parker would have fit in well with the Arachnaman or Rap Master P.N. News. WWE today, as bad as it can be, at least they usually try subverting clichés in gimmicks, but this one re-creates and embraces being a stock character.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hey, don't bring Arachnaman down to CJ Parker's level now.

_(almost went with a PN News = Brodus Clay joke instead. Too easy.)_


----------



## dxbender

lol, funniest part was when Aiden English got roses at the end of it all, and he actually caught one.


----------



## Angelos

Who ever thought of that flower throwing at the end of Aiden English match was brilliant. It had me cracking up :lmao


----------



## SOSheamus

I think CJ Parker could work well (with current gimmick) as a guy who is a face that's intended to be hated. He should never turn heel because he's a hippie. Hating would be against his beliefs, and it could make the fans hate him even more.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Always love me some Enzo Amore and Big Cass.

Lol'd at the flowers being thrown at Aiden English at the end. :lol

Good show again this week. But CJ Parker as main event.... Seriously? Need to move Breeze onto another feud for me now.


----------



## Oxidamus

Ugh. Haven't watched this week yet. Pretty behind but haven't had the motivation to watch it. Weirdly I've been so lazy all week doing just about nothing - not even watching television.

Bad thing about this week for me would be, according to the names I scanned while scrolling the page, having to see Aiden English. PUKE.


----------



## karlobeng1

One thing that really impresses me is the divas matches. They are actually watchable.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Was the rose-throwing staged or did the awesome crowd down at Full Sail actually bring roses?!


----------



## Daiko

MrSmallPackage said:


> Was the rose-throwing staged or did the awesome crowd down at Full Sail actually bring roses?!


It will have been staged, but I wouldn't be surprised if it catches on quickly and the fans just do it automatically.


----------



## Obfuscation

THE ARTIST Aiden English plz.

Also RUSEV.

My posts will now be condensed to one wrestler names in all caps to signal praise.


----------



## Wcthesecret

IM BACK BABY!!!


----------



## HitMark

What did it mean when JBL said he won't allow Zayn to be on tv for sometime? Gimmick change?


----------



## december_blue

HitMark said:


> What did it mean when JBL said he won't allow Zayn to be on tv for sometime? Gimmick change?


I'm not 100% certain, but hasn't Zayn been working a lot of the WWE house shows and tours as of late. Perhaps that was the way to explain him not being around for the tapings.


----------



## normal situation

HitMark said:


> What did it mean when JBL said he won't allow Zayn to be on tv for sometime? Gimmick change?





Spoiler: answer and when he returns



Sami Zayn was out in Abu Dhabi during the tapings. Because of that, Sami was unable to be at NXT, so they stated that he was "suspended" to advance the NXT corporation storyline. He'll be back when the last set of tapings finally air.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Really enjoyed the main event this week, but that was about it.
Mojo desperately needs a finisher change, that thing is up there with the absolute worst finishers at the moment.


----------



## Crozer

Awesome main event. Ohno looked too thin IMO. His figure was awkward .

LUKE HARPER GOAT.


----------



## Obfuscation

If this sparks a _"he's too thin"_ movement now, then unlimited :lmao


----------



## Crozer

:lmao I can see the dirtsheet reports coming out


> WWE Officials are not happy with Kassius Ohno due to him being "too thin"


----------



## HitMark

normal situation said:


> Spoiler: answer and when he returns
> 
> 
> 
> Sami Zayn was out in Abu Dhabi during the tapings. Because of that, Sami was unable to be at NXT, so they stated that he was "suspended" to advance the NXT corporation storyline. He'll be back when the last set of tapings finally air.


Thanks man. I thought that was for just a week.



Crozer said:


> :lmao I can see the dirtsheet reports coming out


Lol. Now instead of being a simple vanilla midget, he'll be a vanilla skinny midget.
Ohno, y u no get muscles?


----------



## Bearodactyl

HitMark said:


> Thanks man. I thought that was for just a week.


It was, but since they do these tapings in clusters, being away for one week = being off NXT for several.

-Bit of a slow week this week. The Rusev squash match should've been longer, not just one hit and hold.
-I like Kruger, but if they don't send him up soon I'm probably going to lose interest.
-Ascenion vs who cares doesn't make my Spiderpants tingle
-Diva promos were alright. Still looking forward to Emma/Paige2 for the title.
-Agreeing with previous poster, that Mojo Rawley finisher is beyond stupid.
-Highlight was Ohno vs Harper. Ohno back to looking like he actually wants to fight for the call up. Good fight, some kewl near falls, all in all saved the show for me.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I have trouble believing that Sylvester Leforte weighs only 170lbs.


----------



## RiverFenix

Lord Shite said:


> I have trouble believing that Sylvester Leforte weighs only 170lbs.


 Well he's only 5'6" - 5'7"


----------



## HitMark

Lord Shite said:


> I have trouble believing that Sylvester Leforte weighs only 170lbs.


I thought he would be closer to 240.
Still is buff. This means he must have a high-flying style?


----------



## Honey Bucket

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well he's only 5'6" - 5'7"


He's not that small, surely? He looks bigger than Daniel Bryan, and he's billed as 210.

Whatever it doesn't matter. Main event was great, just a stiff, hard hitting match. Not fast paced or anything, but then again it doesn't have to be for it to be called a good match. Ohno looked great I thought, and Harper plays his role to perfection.


----------



## Jimshine

I don't like the fact that Alexander Rusev's new mouth-piece doesn't speak English ...

and yeah, no waaaaay does LeFort way 170lbs, how ridiculous! They're just downplaying his weight to diminish his presence, he's supposed to be a manager remember, which is even more ridiculous because he's a good wrestler.


----------



## Srdjan99

The divas backstage segments & the awesome main event made this episode worth watching


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Heard WWE signed Shaun Ricker, dude is ace talent.


----------



## december_blue

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Heard WWE signed Shaun Ricker, dude is ace talent.


Signed him a while back. He's going by Slate Randall now.


----------



## Mr. I

Jimshine said:


> I don't like the fact that Alexander Rusev's new mouth-piece doesn't speak English ...
> 
> and yeah, no waaaaay does LeFort way 170lbs, how ridiculous! They're just downplaying his weight to diminish his presence, he's supposed to be a manager remember, which is even more ridiculous because he's a good wrestler.


He's 5'7, dude. 170 pounds is very reasonable.

And she does speak English, she's American of Russian descent. Her speaking only Russian here is just to establish her as being Bulgarian like Rusev (who is also American, of Bulgarian descent). She'll speak English at some point.


----------



## SovietWrestler

FINALLY we will watch Bayley again. 

And great show, like every show of NXT. Only one bad thing, no Divas match? Are you serious? Come on...


----------



## Screwball

Luke Harper :moyes1

The way he stalks his prey :moyes1

The way he methodically dissects his opponent :moyes1

The Gator roll :moyes1

The vacant stare and "yeah, yeah, yeah" :moyes1 

The Big boot :moyes1

The Lariat :moyes1

:moyes1

On a side note, I like what I saw out of Tye Dillinger and would like to see more of him.


----------



## Flux

Harper vs. Ohno was absolutely fantastic. Low end TV MOTYC, IMO.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Kruger's been in developmental for almost three years. Not his fault though. He can go in the ring and has a decent gimmick.


----------



## Snapdragon

HitMark said:


> I thought he would be closer to 240.
> Still is buff. This means he must have a high-flying style?


LeFort is actually a really good wrestler

There is a cool highlight video of him on youtube


----------



## HitMark

Snapdragon said:


> LeFort is actually a really good wrestler
> 
> There is a cool highlight video of him on youtube


Will try to check it out. YT is still banned in my country.
I searched him on google. He was in a 300 spartan get up in one of the images.What's that about?


----------



## SAMCRO

The entire show this week was quick squash matches except for the main event. Next week at least looks like we're gonna get a few regular matches.


----------



## normal situation

Damn, that Ohno match was good. Probably his best match in WWE, besides his match with Regal. If he continues to give performances like that, and keeps working on his physique, he should be on the main roster in no time. Also, I kinda liked that the spot Mojo Rawley did in his match, when he started rolling in front of his opponent in the corner. He's definitely got a lot of promise for the future, and if he keeps working on and adding to his moveset, he could be a star.


----------



## RiverFenix

Really dug the main event between Harper and Ohno. Kassius sells really well, and Harper does a ton of little things that makes him really interesting in the ring. Luke seems to really be thickening up bulk wise and was a brute in there. Can't bump well though. Made kassius look small in the ring, and Ohno is a bigger guy in the regular world. I think Ohno should have won this match with the second rolling elbow, but that wouldn't make sense given the Wyatt Family vs Punk and Bryan main roster angle now. How epic would it be if Kassius Ohno was brought up to team with Punk and Bryan. I know this was taped likely before the decision was made to go Punk/Bryan vs Wyatts, but Riley did name drop Punk and Daniel Bryan as former opponents of Ohno during the match. 

Rest of the show was a whole lot of meh. I guess the point of the Rusev vs Lefort match was to cement the split, but given the attack last week I don't think it was necessary. 

Kruger is so much better than squash matches now - bookers still have him trapped in between face and heel and the fans are confused about him and it hurts his matches. 

Ascension vs "Let's go those guys" was typical squash that is hurting The Ascension. I don't know why the bookers don't realize it, but having fans cheer for the no-names isn't good folks. Now at least the no-names this week were actual developmentals Travis Tyler and Troy McClain, but nonetheless The Ascension needs to be put into competitive matches to hopefully show off more in-ring capabilities AND if the fans then want to cheer against them, at least it would be for established talent. 

Mojo Rawley showed me a lot more this week - actually saw flashes of something there, and that the trainers who promote this guy as the next big thing aren't completely out to lunch. Tye Dillinger is a wily ring vet, was deemed good enough to be called up to the main ecw roster years ago as Gavin Spears. Still looks boring as hell though, but he's a great hand for developmental to be working with greener talents. If they want to pimp Mojo's vertical as reason for his lame ass ass finisher - just do it off the Stinger Splash and make that his finisher. I did dig the football drill bit where he was rolling to keep Tye cornered - it's these little things that wrestlers need to separate themselves and offer just little differences. Harper showed a lot of this in his match with Ohno - the gator roll, the pushing him around with his head on the mat, stepping on Ohno's ankle etc.


----------



## Wcthesecret

HitMark said:


> Will try to check it out. YT is still banned in my country.
> I searched him on google. He was in a 300 spartan get up in one of the images.What's that about?


how is youtube banned for you?


----------



## HitMark

Wcthesecret said:


> how is youtube banned for you?


The govt banned it for me.


----------



## Wcthesecret

HitMark said:


> The govt banned it for me.


...how and why?


----------



## HitMark

Wcthesecret said:


> ...how and why?


Long story.
They have a national filter in place.


----------



## Wcthesecret

HitMark said:


> Long story.
> They have a national filter in place.


...are you an arab? because theyve been trying to get their own internet.


----------



## Stanford

HitMark said:


> The govt banned it for me.


May I ask where you're from?


----------



## HitMark

Wcthesecret said:


> ...are you an arab? because theyve been trying to get their own internet.


No.


----------



## Obfuscation

Luke Harper at this rate is gonna be WOTY if WWE continues giving him four matches per week. I'm 100% for this. :lenny

Ohno to stick around now too please. PLEASE.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Will Australia and Britain ever get along again? Get it together Emma and Paige! 

Bayley got a new headband from the Mean Girls of NXT yaaaaaay! Also lost my shit laughing at Bayley shocking Charlotte with the surprise "Woo!", "Bayley, you're not my dad". I can imagine the two of them hanging out and it consists of Bayley imitating Ric Flair all the time, while Charlotte grows in comical frustration. I'd pay money to watch that.

I don't remember what else happened on this week's episode over how GOTDAMN ELECTRIC Luke vs. Ohno was! Just a big ole dirty brawl with some light technical wrestling between two huge guys that are amazing wrestlers I've known since they were in Ring of Honor. I like how the ending came down to who can survive getting hit the hardest, Good stuff!


----------



## Eulonzo

Renee's unintentional orgasms on commentary. :datass

She went "ughh" & "ohh" & "uhh" in some matches, and it sounded VERY wrong. :lmao Still hot, though. :yum:

Anyway, good show this week. That Harper/Ohno match was awesome. Was very stiff at the end.


----------



## 777

Ohno has gotten himself into great shape. Great main event. Love Harpers offensive style, especially the Gator Death Roll.


----------



## Macker

Ohno got into shape still looks weird as hell
Renee should be put on more shows shes the most entertaining commentator right now


----------



## NO!

Nice hard-hitting match between Ohno and Harper. I especially liked that sequence where Ohno did that flip running into the ropes and caught a boot to the face that sent him flying off the apron. I really missed seeing him throw those elbows too...

Not gonna lie though, the rest of the episode bored the hell out of me.


----------



## Snapdragon

It sucks Renee will never make it as a commentator on the main show


----------



## skamodest

just came here to say Lana's Russian is really terrible. you can say she probably never spoke it in her life.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts for this week:

So they're really building up Rusev as a monster. I feel like the girl should not speak only Russian (and it didn't sound totally natural either) but we'll see how she does. They must have plans for Rusev, maybe Zayn's first title defense after he finally wins it?

The divas backstage stuff was solid angle development. This is the first show I can remember in a while that didn't have an actual match with the women though. The Bailey/BFFs angle has potential and of course Emma/Paige will be great.

Love Kruger as usual, but I didn't really like the new finisher. I liked the GC3 a lot better. Also is he a face now? He basically wrestled as a face and they mentioned a couple times his resilience in the Cesaro match. I wish they'd put him in a legit feud though, there were too many squashes on this show. Squashes are good for certain purposes but for the Ascension and Kruger matches, guys who are established, they should put them in a storyline.

On the Ascension match, I think they're improving, I liked the proliferation of double team moves, but as I said it was basically pointless. Them fucking up who was supposed to take the pin was funny too, def not the first time that's happened!

Mojo, I love the guy's energy, but he really needs some better moves. I just can't get behind a dude with like no cool moves. Hopefully he busts some more stuff out soon. Also, man I hate how they are wasting so much time on these Raw recaps!

The Harper/Ohno match really saved the show - everything else felt pretty insignificant and the matches were all squashes, but this was a hell of a main event. Definitely one of the best we've seen recently on NXT, and probably Ohno's 2nd best match on NXT, and possibly Harper's best. It's so great to have Ohno back, and it was even better to see him throwing those elbows again! Ohno has obviously been working hard on his physique and he looked great. It was just a really good, hard-hitting match, looked stiff, both guys busted out really cool moves. Harper plays his character in the ring so well. Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah!


----------



## december_blue

Snapdragon said:


> It sucks Renee will never make it as a commentator on the main show


Why won't she? They seem to be really high on her.


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c realistically what show will she be on? RAW & Smackdown are locked in and if anyone new appears on Main Event, it's reserved for Riley. Superstars wouldn't be much of a step up from NXT.

In regards to Rusev, the company is looking to be very high on him. I'm digging it. He's shown me a whole lot already and feel he's got plenty more to offer as he develops. Got a good feeling matches vs Zayn could tear the house down. That's a future main event right there by the looks of it.

Mojo Rawley is officially my least favorite on the roster. Guy is nothing but ass. Already trying to force him down your throat too it seems. Ugh. Why? Let the workers win me over on their own. If he's the next Langston of this show I'm gonna be  Already feels like that's the road he's on for me.


----------



## Oxidamus

A week behind.

:lol @ Rusev turning on LeFort.

Skipped Aiden English

Decent Breast Cancer Awareness thing by Mojo. Showed he's a pretty cool guy tbh.

BANKS IS NEXT :mark:

NO SHE ISNT FUCK YOU SUMMER RAE


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Primer said:


> b/c realistically what show will she be on? RAW & Smackdown are locked in and if anyone new appears on Main Event, it's reserved for Riley. Superstars wouldn't be much of a step up from NXT.
> 
> In regards to Rusev, the company is looking to be very high on him. I'm digging it. He's shown me a whole lot already and feel he's got plenty more to offer as he develops. Got a good feeling matches vs Zayn could tear the house down. That's a future main event right there by the looks of it.
> 
> Mojo Rawley is officially my least favorite on the roster. Guy is nothing but ass. Already trying to force him down your throat too it seems. Ugh. Why? Let the workers win me over on their own. If he's the next Langston of this show I'm gonna be  Already feels like that's the road he's on for me.


Agree about Mojo. The whole 'hype' thing is a MAJOR time-to-make-a-sandwich-or-go-for-a-dump moment. He just reminds me of those meatheaded college football players in those kids TV shows on Nickelodeon, except with ADHD and LOADS AND LOADS of dry ice. He's quick for a big guy sure, but he just looks like a twat running around all the time like some attention seeking div.


----------



## Obfuscation

So sick of that "great athlete" garbage WWE spouts too. That's usually code for _'he's not a good wrestler, but he has some traits that were good in other sports.'_


----------



## Oxidamus

I sure hope Sasha follows in Summer's footsteps so she can be on RAW and SmackDown, countless pay per views, international tours and _photoshoots_!


----------



## DOPA

Waiting Banks to go fully into her BOSS character. Judging from pictures I've seen it has a lot of potential.

Need to catch up with this weeks NXT at some point.


----------



## Obfuscation

There really isn't _too_ much character there. She acts like a bitch aka Summer-lite and that's about it. Still better than Emma, at least.


----------



## DOPA

I don't think she's fully delved into her new character yet. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Oxidamus

Except she's marginally better in the ring. Summer is actually pretty good considering she wasn't originally a fan of wrestling (she played lingerie gridiron :kobe )

But Sasha is my top NXT diva easily.

Last weeks NXT I skipped two matches. This weeks I watched the only one I would NORMALLY skip - The Ascension - only because I heard they fucked up, and oh my god they really did.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ring improvement came from time training more than it did by turning heel. Case and point: first match vs Paige it was shown & that was pre-heel turn.


----------



## Oxidamus

I dunno what you're getting at.
That was the first match I saw of her. I think it was her second match that made me positive she was underrated.


----------



## DOPA

Sasha is one of the better in ring workers out of the NXT divas. Summer I used to not see anything but she won me over time. She's a great heel for sure.


----------



## Oxidamus

She had a lovely leg submission set on last weeks episode.

I believe the dirtsheets saying she's studying tapes and stuff.


The main event finish was SO stiff for WWE standards. :mark:


----------



## napalmdestruction

i've been watching nxt for a while now and used to love renee young but am i the only one who thinks she's awful on commentary?


----------



## Oxidamus

You'll get blasted for that but I don't like how she always takes the discussion off of the wrestling into something random.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

OXI said:


> Last weeks NXT I skipped two matches. This weeks I watched the only one I would NORMALLY skip - The Ascension - only because I heard they fucked up, and oh my god they really did.


I skipped it. What happened?


----------



## december_blue

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I skipped it. What happened?


They both rolled out of the ring after hitting the Total Elimination and seemed to forget who was supposed to go for the cover.


----------



## Oxidamus

It's worth watching the 2 min Ascension match to see what happened.



Spoiler



They went against some jobbers, never let them tag. They made a lot of frequent tags and eventually Victor was tagged in. It looked like Victor gave a look to O'Brien as he was leaving the ring, so O'Brien awkwardly turned around and started doing their finisher.

Then they both slid out of the ring because they didn't know who was legal...



Then they both went into the ring and *then* Victor pinned and O'Brien left really fucking awkwardly.


----------



## napalmdestruction

"You'll get blasted for that but I don't like how she always takes the discussion off of the wrestling into something random."

yes that's a big part of her problem. she's always saying something meaningless that has nothing to do with the match and when she's talking about the match is always something like "wow that hurt", "ouch" "oh". i can't understand why people on twitter say she's great and should be the next announcer on raw or smacdown. she never says something interesting or relevant like alex riley. she's the best intrviewer, is best if she stays on that job.


----------



## x78

I mentioned last week that Renee pissed me off on commentary. She should stick to backstage stuff.


----------



## Oxidamus

Yea Renee corpsing as an interviewer is good, harmless legitimate fun :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I made a WWE article thread in the gen. section
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1017489-wwe-superstars-max-bench.html#post26140921


Cesaro's Bench said:


> What is the most you have ever bench pressed?
> Four hundred five pounds, but who cares how much you bench?!
> 
> How important is strength training to a WWE Superstar?
> What’s important is your functional strength. You can’t be a WWE Superstar without doing strength training. Well, looking at some of the guys, you apparently can. But I highly recommend not doing it. If you want to be the best in the ring, you have to be in the greatest shape that you can. To me, it’s about being in better shape every single day. That’s how you should live your life. You should be better every single day. You should be better tomorrow than you were today.
> 
> Who is the most impressive bench presser you have witnessed in person?
> Who cares?! (Editor’s note: When pressed for an answer, Cesaro revealed it’s Big E Langston.)
> 
> What’s the best way for a person to increase his max bench press?
> Ask Big E Langston!


There is nothing I wouldn't do to lift with Cesaro. Love his outlook, 100% like mine.


----------



## Shepard

OXI said:


> She had a lovely leg submission set on last weeks episode.
> *
> I believe the dirtsheets saying she's studying tapes and stuff.*
> 
> 
> The main event finish was SO stiff for WWE standards. :mark:


Is this summer? I remember hearing on some observer show that the old creative dude who left (totally forgot his name but they did that cringey #thankyouwhateverhisname was on twitter) saying he kept showing Summer PWG tapes b/c the dude was a massive mark for the promotion.


Super behind on NXT. Anything like MUST SEE from the last 2 shows? Apart from Ohno/Harper (was that the most recent show?)


----------



## Obfuscation

OXI said:


> I dunno what you're getting at.
> That was the first match I saw of her. I think it was her second match that made me positive she was underrated.


Then watch from the beginning so you can keep up. :cesaro



Shepard said:


> Is this summer? I remember hearing on some observer show that the old creative dude who left (totally forgot his name but they did that cringey #thankyouwhateverhisname was on twitter) saying he kept showing Summer PWG tapes b/c the dude was a massive mark for the promotion.
> 
> 
> Super behind on NXT. Anything like MUST SEE from the last 2 shows? Apart from Ohno/Harper (was that the most recent show?)


Graves vs Neville was a smart worked match for only a seven minute span. It was from three weeks ago, however. That's the only other match you need to check out with Harper vs Ohno. 

Divas matches were standard quality too, but they're skippable unless you desire to check them out. _(Sasha vs Emma & Paige vs Summer Rae)_


----------



## december_blue

Shepard said:


> Is this summer? I remember hearing on some observer show that the old creative dude who left (totally forgot his name but they did that cringey #thankyouwhateverhisname was on twitter) saying he kept showing Summer PWG tapes b/c the dude was a massive mark for the promotion.
> 
> 
> Super behind on NXT. Anything like MUST SEE from the last 2 shows? Apart from Ohno/Harper (was that the most recent show?)


I believe you're referring to Rob Naylor.

The stories that a lot of the sites were reporting about Summer watching tape were about her watching old tapes of Missy Hyatt to help develop her character.


----------



## Obfuscation

Any chance she'll became half the slut Hyatt was?

Place your bets now.


----------



## HitMark

Anyone else notice that they are taking too long showing promos or replays from raw and smackdown? Didn't use to take as long as this before.


----------



## Srdjan99

I enjoyed the backstage segment with the Divas. I look forward to seeing this story play out. Bailey was especially good in the segment. Charlotte kind of stuck out as not being as natural as the other Divas. 

I am looking forward to Emma and Paige's impending match. I can't tell if one of them might turn heel. Maybe neither will. If one of them does turn heel, I'd guess that it would be Paige. 

I'm still reserving judgment on Mr. Mojo Rowley because I realize he doesn't have much experience. I don't think he should use the Earthquake Splash as his finisher. That's a believable finisher if you're the size of John Tenta, but Mojo isn't. He also uses Naomi's Rear View, which I find kind of funny since the announcers treat Naomi's move as a bit of a joke. 

I like Leo Kruger. I don't care for The Ascension. 

Will they continue to use Sylvester Lefort as a wrestler, or will he go back to being a manager? In his two matches, he didn't really do anything, which indicates he's probably better off right now as a manager. I think he needed Rusev more than Rusev needed him. That said, I've mostly enjoyed Lefort.

Luke Harper and Kassius Ohno was okay. I noticed one of the male commentators (Alex Riley?) made a pretty dumb mistake when he called a side slam a 'Tilt-a-whirl side slam.' There was no 'tilt-a-whirl' to it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

december_blue said:


> They both rolled out of the ring after hitting the Total Elimination and seemed to forget who was supposed to go for the cover.


LOL. Awkward is awkward. 

anyways...



WWE.com said:


> WWE Universe, don't miss the live TV taping of WWE NXT's historic 200th episode on Thursday, Nov. 21!
> 
> The first 200 members of the WWE Universe to enter the building will receive an autographed item from Sheamus, plus take part in a private meet-and-greet with WWE Superstar Kofi Kingston and "Total Divas" stars Natalya, Eva Marie and JoJo. Kane, Antonio Cesaro and Tyson Kidd are also scheduled to take part in the 200th episode of NXT.
> 
> NXT 200 will take place at Full Sail Live in Winter Park, Fla., Thursday, Nov. 21, at 6:30 p.m. Will call opens at 4 p.m., and doors open at 5:45 p.m. Tickets are $10 and $15. Get tickets now.
> 
> In addition, NXT 200 will benefit Second Harvest Food Bank in Orlando, Fla. The WWE Universe is encouraged to bring canned goods to receive a discount on general admission tickets at the box office.
> 
> Stay tuned to WWE.com for more information on NXT 200.


and with the release of Ohno, I'm now expecting them to debut Kalisto or Crowe (or both) in the next set of tapings.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

ugh, I really haven't enjoyed Kassius v Harper. Just, ugh. Boring to me. I Harper because he's perfectly suited for his hillbilly/deliverance gimmick. I've only seen Hero with Cesaro, maybe I should give him some time.

Kruger looks awesome. He's decent wrestling wise, but like Harper, I think he fits perfectly into his gimmick. Both these guys pull off creepy well. One as heel and one as face.

Where's Bo? Where's Sami? Where's Cesaro? Where's Breeze?

I really want Lefort to wrestle legit now. I liked Rusev since his debut and wish he would have wrestled this episode. It was very long segment considering it was literally 10 seconds of a match.


----------



## Oxidamus

LeFort is legitimately scary. His abs are like the maw of oblivion.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kruger is better than average in the ring for sure. But, I get what you're saying. He pulls the gimmick off very well.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I didn't think this deserved its own thread but I thought you all should know so I am gonna post it here: I am watching Doomsday Preppers right now and they played Leo Kruger's theme song while they were showing this maniac's armored apocalypse van. KROOOGA!


----------



## Obfuscation

Kruger prepares for doomsday 24/7. 

_KRUGER FACE_


----------



## Oxidamus

Really hoping Kruger gets called up soon and Neville gets a Royal Rumble debut...


----------



## Obfuscation

Only way is if they do their invitational tournament again. Or else, keep dreaming.


----------



## Oxidamus

They really should. Not at stupid ass Axxess either.
Not sure how they would bring up Kruger though. Obviously some form of mercenary but The Shield fit that bill three times over.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wait for the year to finish up. I'm sure with the Rumble & WM seeds being done/planted, it can open up for fresh chances for a few of the newer lads to pop up. Maybe. Can't expect everyone from NXT to be called up as they need their roster down there too. I'm plenty patient with the process. Although WWE could use some non-awful babyfaces asap. Injuries are hurting that area more than anything, tbhayley.


----------



## Oxidamus

They can't really pull in more than two NXT guys in the span of three months though. One heel and one face would be most logical, but I could imagine them bringing in two faces. A mercenary type gimmick can work as a face. I think Kruger could do that well.

Injuries don't seem to be so problematic. More like WWE turning the wrong guys at the wrong time. The only guys I can think of on the main roster who are out injured at the moment are Sheamus, Christian and Bourne - Christian doesn't get a reaction because he has been gone for so long so you can only expect the same thing to happen to Bourne if he ever returns(?).


----------



## Obfuscation

Sheamus, Christian, Henry, Mysterio, & Bourne on whenever they decide to bring him back. That's four former World Champions and a heavy hitter in the making with Bourne. So yeah, it's plenty problematic. That's why we're stuck seeing guys like Khali & R-Truth on TV & PPV often + winning matches b/c their face pool in areas is so limited.


----------



## Oxidamus

Eh I did forget about Henry. Mysterio is fairly irrelevant considering he has been out with injuries for most of the last two years though. He'd probably be on his last (short) stint when he returns.

I have no idea why they use Khali but they clearly use Truth because he can get some easy pops with his dumb fucking dance and his annoying WASSUP chants.

At least Kofi is decent in the ring.


----------



## Obfuscation

Who brought up that other mong? And no, lol. He isn't. R-Truth's limitations are recognized, yet leave him being better b/c that dude actually has an offense that connects - aside from the shitty spinning forearm - & sells to a decent level.


----------



## Oxidamus

I was just comparing Kofi to the other two placeholder faces because that's what he is. :draper2


Are you saying Kofi isn't decent in the ring or are you saying Truth isn't used solely because he gets a false sense of backing by the audience by saying 'WASSUP!?'?


----------



## Obfuscation

Former. Latter is very obvious.

I should have said Santino over R-Truth, for a stronger example. Although, reasons why that jobber is over will forever be lost. Still, he's god awful & falls into place with the general norm of most of their babyfaces these days. They tried getting him over as a straight forward worker originally and it was no go. _*sigh*_


----------



## Oxidamus

Not going to bother to ask you why Kofi is a bad wrestler because last time he was mentioned it came down to his African heritage. :lol

WWE is fairly reminiscent of the mid 80s right now in the sense that the most over guys are the ones that aren't the best wrestlers, and the mid card is made up of the best wrestlers on the show and a handful of comedy/just-for-fun gimmicks.

I'm starting to think that in a few years there will be a "New Generation"-esque era where the best workers are the top guys, then a few more years later it falls into an "Attitude Era"-esque era.


----------



## Obfuscation

OXI said:


> Not going to bother to ask you why Kofi is a bad wrestler because last time he was mentioned it came down to his African heritage. :lol




Also not hard to know why he's bad. Offense is contrived, always the same three moves with some of the worst strikes seen _(and only ever done at the tail end of a match b/c the guy is desperately limited pardon being able to jump exceptionally high)_ offers nothing of substance in being an FIP, cheesy personality, the works. All he's ever been good in is to use his limited means for a short burst hot tag while with Evan Bourne in Air Boom. There was a sign of the right kind of personality in the program vs Orton in 2009, but that didn't aid his in ring game. That persona hasn't been seen since post match @ TLC the same year.


----------



## Shepard

Add me to the kofi being bad train. Except when he spends 20 minutes being beaten up by Cesaro. But you could pretty much stick anyone in that spot and I'd enjoy it.


Oh and when he teamed with Bourne he was tolerable. But Bourne does own. That tag team was fun.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cesaro swag is unlimited in carrying chumps of all varieties.


----------



## Shepard

Even the Miz earlier this year. Babyface Miz at that. Madness


OMG I just realised I want Cesaro/Henry. I can't decide who should be the heel. Maybe both of them.


----------



## Obfuscation

Henry is a good face that the crowd likes to support though, so it could work that way too. Or if Henry went heel & Cesaro was face; it'll be equally as effective. It just has to happen now. I'm holding you responsible for all this.


----------



## Shepard

I'll hold me responsible too. But we both know what I'm like when I say I'm going to do something :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

You young rascal, you.


----------



## Shepard

Tune in next week for my top 25 TNA matches 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation

Wait, that one applies to me too...

FUCK


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Shepard said:


> Add me to the kofi being bad train. Except when he spends 20 minutes being beaten up by Cesaro. But you could pretty much stick anyone in that spot and I'd enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Oh and when he teamed with Bourne he was tolerable. But Bourne does own. That tag team was fun.











:lmao

I think Kofi is boring. He doesn't ever do any grappling, aside from Cesaro matches, and really only has a small move set that he must do in order to get to his finisher. So if he is successful the first move, second, third, but he misses the fourth he has to start again. It's just repetitive.


but for Kruger, how would he enter the arena on live TV? He starts off in darnkess and kneeling down. It's creepy and cool because of his smile  I would think he'd walk out and kneel down on the stage and then just begin his normal entrance. so I don't really know why I asked.


----------



## Eulonzo

Alexander Rusev is definitely one of the best on NXT, and one of my favorites.

He reminds me of Umaga.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rusev OWNS. Loved how they debuted him to make an impression and it's stuck.


----------



## Oxidamus

Eulonzo said:


> Alexander Rusev is definitely one of the best on NXT, and one of my favorites.
> 
> He reminds me of Umaga.


Yea, but even fucking BIGGER.
Super impressive.



Shepard said:


> Add me to the kofi being bad train. Except when he spends 20 minutes being beaten up by Cesaro. But you could pretty much stick anyone in that spot and I'd enjoy it.


TBF, he has shitty signatures and his gimmick is the absolute worst but he's definitely not a bad talent.


----------



## Eulonzo

I don't know if he's bigger than Umaga, but he's in much better shape than he was in.

I also love that Rusev's finisher is the cobra clutch. It comes off as a move that is just impossible to get out of, once it's on, you're fucked. :mark: He's gonna do really well on the main roster. I think he needs a secondary finisher, though. Also, I love his entrance + theme. :mark: His theme music is simple and isn't a typical "monster" theme, it also fits him to a T.

I think he needs to ditch the woman, though. Just seems awkward for a guy like that to have a valet.


----------



## RiverFenix

He ain't bigger than Umaga. He's maybe 6'ft tall, and this will be exposed when he's on the main roster. He can still be a monster, but needs to be more the Taz variety.


----------



## Oxidamus

It's the camel clutch, Eulonzo. 

Also obviously meant weight wise. Can't really compare height as easily.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'm telling you guys, Rusev is a rip off of 80's action movie villians, and it's great! He'd be the main henchman of some Stallone, Anrold, or Van Damme main villian.

The guy you can't understand but you know he's bad just by looking at him.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

but he still only speaks the good stuff in German. Just like it was said, Cena pays him tribute briefly and then the German continues. Only good for :cesaro lovers


----------



## x78

Just finished up watching the latest episode, I was slightly impressed with Tye Dillenger. He showed a lot more than a regular jobber, and from his mannerisms and the commentary it sounded like they might be pushing a Norman Bates-type character which would be awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He ain't bigger than Umaga. He's maybe 6'ft tall, and this will be exposed when he's on the main roster. He can still be a monster, but needs to be more the Taz variety.


I don't think it matters. Langston is the same. He's not even 6'ft tall and he's a powerhouse etc.


----------



## Eulonzo

OXI said:


> It's the camel clutch, Eulonzo.
> 
> Also obviously meant weight wise. Can't really compare height as easily.


Oop, sorry, I knew that. :lol Was dead tired when I posted that.

But yeah, he does seem a lot like Umaga weight-wise, but I think he's in much better shape as he was.


----------



## Obfuscation

Umaga; Rusev. It doesn't matter. Both rule. 

I miss Umaga. Rusev to fill the void would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Oxidamus

Rusev if utilised properly will be better than Umaga.


----------



## Srdjan99

Rusev is a monster who can work a good match. Main roster soon, please


----------



## Wcthesecret

OXI said:


> They can't really pull in more than two NXT guys in the span of three months though. One heel and one face would be most logical, but I could imagine them bringing in two faces. A mercenary type gimmick can work as a face. I think Kruger could do that well.
> 
> Injuries don't seem to be so problematic. More like WWE turning the wrong guys at the wrong time. The only guys I can think of on the main roster who are out injured at the moment are Sheamus, Christian and Bourne - Christian doesn't get a reaction because he has been gone for so long so you can only expect the same thing to happen to Bourne if he ever returns(?).





The Primer said:


> Sheamus, Christian, Henry, Mysterio, & Bourne on whenever they decide to bring him back. That's four former World Champions and a heavy hitter in the making with Bourne. So yeah, it's plenty problematic. That's why we're stuck seeing guys like Khali & R-Truth on TV & PPV often + winning matches b/c their face pool in areas is so limited.





Shepard said:


> Add me to the kofi being bad train. Except when he spends 20 minutes being beaten up by Cesaro. But you could pretty much stick anyone in that spot and I'd enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Oh and when he teamed with Bourne he was tolerable. But Bourne does own. That tag team was fun.


...ok, question for all 3 of you. ...what the hell is wrong with all of you? You can't like Evan Bourne, he sucks, he's a loser, and he's useless. We have Adrian neville now. He's a better high flyer and a WWWWWAAAAAYYYYY BETTER TALKER than Evan Bourne is.


----------



## Oxidamus

:kobe

I don't even have an opinion on Evan Bourne. Taking stuff out of context pal.

Neville is my #3 male performer in NXT, behind Sami and Rusev respectively.


----------



## Flux

Evan is one of the most sympathetic and believable faces in peril in the business today. Fact. Plus he bumps like an absolute lunatic in a believable way without making it seem forced or cartoon'ish. Mix that with perfect technique and a varied moveset and that's why he's so good.


----------



## Wcthesecret

FLUX said:


> Evan is one of the most sympathetic and believable faces in peril in the business today. Fact. Plus he bumps like an absolute lunatic in a believable way without making it seem forced or cartoon'ish. Mix that with perfect technique and a varied moveset and that's why he's so good.


We'll now you have Adrian neville for that. Who, by the way, can actually talk.


----------



## Shepard

lol, Neville with his heavy geordie accent? As someone from the area I can guarantee Americans won't care for that in the slightest.

FLUX covered Bourne perfectly, why does Adrian Neville HAVE to replace him? Why not both? A match between the two would definitely be something I'd like to see. If anything just ditch Kofi if you're going to persist with that attitude.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Shepard said:


> lol, Neville with his heavy geordie accent? As someone from the area I can guarantee Americans won't care for that in the slightest.
> 
> FLUX covered Bourne perfectly, why does Adrian Neville HAVE to replace him? Why not both? A match between the two would definitely be something I'd like to see. If anything just ditch Kofi if you're going to persist with that attitude.


Dude, you do not want to see my hatred for Kofi Kingston expressed. This is why I hated air boom. Two of my least favorite wwe wrestlers put together.


----------



## Shepard

Except Air Boom was like the most tolerable Kofi's been in ever. Mainly b/c he did very little but w/e. You won't find me disagreeing with you on Kofi.


----------



## Oxidamus

I'll never understand the hate for Kofi. :draper2

Nor the like for Wyatt for that matter.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Shepard said:


> lol, Neville with his heavy geordie accent? As someone from the area I can guarantee Americans won't care for that in the slightest.


I think it's because I've always watched a lot of British shows, even when I was a kid, but his accent's never bothered me as an American. In fact, when I first heard him speak (during his PAC days) after seeing people constantly say his accent would be a hindrance in his career down the line, I didn't see (or hear) what the problem was. Then again, I know there are Americans on the opposite end of the spectrum. You know, the ones who say they can't watch British shows because they don't understand what's going on due to the accents.


----------



## Shepard

The one thing that always stood out to me was Cheryl Cole being subtitled when she first appeared on US tv in places :lol

Hopefully I'm just thinking of the worst case scenario with him, but I can't exactly see it helping him. Its why I'd really like him to come up with Grey seeing as he has the sort of accent which gets over fine on US TV, plus he's a better talker than Neville in the first place. Maybe Geordie Shore might even help since the accent is a lot better known now :side:

Disappointed they didn't bring him on the tour. They're in Newcastle tonight and I might have been more tempted if he was on :kobe2


----------



## NikkiSixx

Shepard said:


> The one thing that always stood out to me was Cheryl Cole being subtitled when she first appeared on US tv in places :lol












:lmao


----------



## Arcade

"@WWENXT: BREAKING: @RealKingRegal vs. @AntonioCesaro @FullSail on 11/21 #NXT200"

Regal vs. Cesaro :mark:

Edit: I edited out the rest of the tweet due to spoilers.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wished that didn't come with blatant spoilers though. Cover it up so no one else sees it.


----------



## Arcade

Whoops. Didn't know there were spoilers since the WWE NXT twitter posted it, and Cesaro himself retweeted it.


----------



## Daiko

Regal vs Cesaro??? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Oxidamus

Again am I the only person who doesn't mark out for Regal matches? :draper2


----------



## Shepard

Yes. B/c Regal very rarely has bad matches.



Regal/Cesaro is like the fucking BEST THING EVER btw. Uppercuts and MANLINESS all around.


----------



## HitMark

OXI said:


> Again am I the only person who doesn't mark out for Regal matches? :draper2


No you're not.The main gripe I have with Regal is that he moves very awkwardly in the match. Also, in his matches nowadays, he claws and bites more and grapples a lot less. You might call it "psychology" but I don't like it.


----------



## Jimshine

Cesaro V.S Regal ?

Oh dear god.










:mark:


----------



## Oxidamus

Shepard said:


> Yes. B/c Regal very rarely has bad matches.
> 
> 
> 
> Regal/Cesaro is like the fucking BEST THING EVER btw. Uppercuts and MANLINESS all around.


I don't hate Regal or anything. I like him. I just don't get super excited when I hear he's having a match. I probably should considering it's against Cesaro though. But Regal only has matches with guys he is high on so of course it's going to be a good match.


----------



## Shepard

Regals last three matches were what, Ambrose (x2) and Ohno right? The lowest of that being a 4 star match. Plus Regal works exactly my style of match which is ideal. He's one of those people who absolutely gets pro rasslin. Either his dissection of Ambrose in their first match, or his masterful selling in the second. I miss when he was on superstars working delightful sub ten minute matches with whoever he was put with. He's basically guaranteed to work MOTYC's when all he's working w/ these days is people he knows are capable.


----------



## Oxidamus

That was my point bro. He works with guys he thinks he can get the best out of. So that's why he's pulling off good matches.

Personally I think his matches are boring but those were against Ambrose who isn't really my style. Cesaro might do something interesting. :hmm:


----------



## Shepard

So what about the ridiculously crazy consistent career he had before that? Pretty much since he was steven regal in the 90s working terrific TV title matches in WCW the one thing he's always been able to do is work in the majority of the situations he was put in.


The ambrose matches were boring? Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat. They were both incredible cases of storytelling and each match tied in perfectly with the last and the swapping of roles between both men. 

I'd expect the Cesaro match to go down the same route as the Ohno match. Hard hitting and MANLY. But better since Cesaro is better obv. They might even go down Ambrose/Regal II though and just have Cesaro dissecting Regal. Or Regal working on Cesaro and Cesaro having to build to a comeback :mark: Both dudes have ridiculous range so they could pretty much work a ton of different stuff.


----------



## x78

OXI said:


> Again am I the only person who doesn't mark out for Regal matches? :draper2


No, I liked the Ambrose matches but when it's just a pointless match or a forced feud like with Ohno then I can do without it.

I don't want to see Cesaro on NXT at all TBH and don't see what having him wrestle Regal will achieve. Honestly I'll probably skip the match.


----------



## Oxidamus

Shepard said:


> So what about the ridiculously crazy consistent career he had before that? Pretty much since he was steven regal in the 90s working terrific TV title matches in WCW the one thing he's always been able to do is work in the majority of the situations he was put in.


I'm not denying his wrestling ability. I'm just saying it's no wonder it will be received as a good match because he, a good worker, chooses his own opponents and only chooses guys that are already good workers.



> The ambrose matches were boring? Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat. They were both incredible cases of storytelling and each match tied in perfectly with the last and the swapping of roles between both men.


I only watched the match, iirc. Didn't know the story or anything.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Shepard said:


> Regal/Cesaro is like the fucking BEST THING EVER btw. Uppercuts and MANLINESS all around.


imo~! :hb


----------



## seabs

*Just had an outer body experience at Cesaro vs Regal being announced. Cesaro's been the best wrestler in WWE, maybe anywhere this year and Regal's matches have been great since he semi-retired and him and Cesaro are just such a manly awesome fit. Should get good time too with it not only being Regal but Cesaro too. HOLY FUCK.*


----------



## The Lady Killer

Yeah, so when will this shit actually air?


----------



## Shepard

Hopefully not too long if its being taped next Thursday



Spoiler: last set of tapings



Cesaro/Regal did have a run in on the last set of tapings iirc, idk if its aired or not but if it hasn't it should be at least soon. ideally that means the match happens early in the taping. Plus that'd mean the crowd are fresh for it and the NXT crowd owns as it is





Seabs said:


> *Just had an outer body experience at Cesaro vs Regal being announced. Cesaro's been the best wrestler in WWE, maybe anywhere this year and Regal's matches have been great since he semi-retired and him and Cesaro are just such a manly awesome fit. Should get good time too with it not only being Regal but Cesaro too. HOLY FUCK.*



Out of body*

:hayden2


----------



## seabs

*Outer is another level of experience. It's also street talk wigga.*


----------



## Shepard

Sorry I'm not as down w/ the lingo as you chief.


----------



## Oxidamus

Talking about manliness, when will Rusev take on Regal? :cesaro


----------



## papercuts_hurt

This week's NXT was up really early following the last couple weeks where it was up very late - hope this becomes the new trend! This week's episode was okay, but nothing special.

The opening match was OK, certainly better than a lot of female wrestling we are used to but I felt it was a little boring compared to a lot of the other women's stuff we've seen on NXT…it was of course mainly a storyline development bit with Charlotte turning heel and joining the BFFs. Well, she wasn't really doing it for me as a face, so I'm in favor of this, and a big 6-woman tag with the BFFs vs Bayley, Emma, and Paige sounds good to me. Bayley continues to be adorable but I wish they'd let her loose in the ring a little more, I feel she's capable of more.

Aiden English is a master of his craft, that's for sure. Very impressive that he has a new song and lyrics every time out, I wonder how long he can keep that up for? And it's hard to tell whether he's even supposed to be heel or face at this point, I think when he was first introduced he was definitely meant to be a heel, but didn't really too much overtly heelish stuff, and with the crowd's reaction to him and the way he worked this match, it kinda seems like he's a face now. I still hate him (in a good way) though, so I'd rather he still be a heel so somebody comes and beats the piss out of him…heel or face though, they need to get him into a program with someone. Him vs. Breeze would be epic, cause the crowd would implode trying to decide who to root for.

Mason Ryan continues to just kind of be there. I don't hate him and I do think he has improved but he's still not really doing it for me. As a solo competitor he just doesn't have enough of a hook, either in the ring or out, to get me behind him. I think he needs a tag team partner. Burch looked pretty good out there, I kinda wish it was him who got the W cause a Mason squash is something we've seen so many times before and we know it doesn't really do anything for anyone.

And then the main event - it was pretty good, but I didn't like it as much as the Harper/Ohno match from last week, and it certainly paled in comparison to the last 2/3 falls match on NXT…Graves did some solid leg work but he's still kinda boring in there. Neville did a great job with the selling, but the storyline of the match (constant leg attacks) grounded his high flying style and the match was a little less exciting than a lot of Neville affairs for that reason. Still, I don't wanna seem too down on it because I did like the match, it was a nice blow-off to the Neville/Graves feud and it told a good story.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I always get confused with Charolette. Does she want to be known for being Flair's daughter or not? She does "wooo!" a lot, but then in promos belittles the fact. 

Neville always impresses me. Would love a few Neville and Cesaro matches actually. Who am I kidding? I would love Cesaro and anyone matches. So glad I have off of work and classes on Friday. That's NXT, Superstars, ME, and PS4? aww yeah.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Neville/Graves was terrible.

Corey Graves might actually be the worst performer in NXT. Perhaps even as bad as Dallas.


----------



## Snapdragon

I used to defend Corey Graves but yeah he's pretty bad


----------



## Oxidamus

He's a fucking technical heel wrestler that can't even be technical. Or a heel.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

OXI said:


> He's a fucking technical heel wrestler that can't even be technical. Or a heel.


Exactly. He does literally nothing to make me hate him, nothing to make me like him, and nothing to entertain me in the ring.

Randy Orton 2.0


----------



## papercuts_hurt

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Neville always impresses me. Would love a few Neville and Cesaro matches actually. Who am I kidding? I would love Cesaro and anyone matches. So glad I have off of work and classes on Friday. That's NXT, Superstars, ME, and PS4? aww yeah.


If you haven't seen it already, they did have a match on NXT in like March or April (I think) of this year. It was pretty effing cool! I would definitely watch more.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Neville/Graves was terrible.
> 
> Corey Graves might actually be the worst performer in NXT. Perhaps even as bad as Dallas.


worst performer in NXT? did you forget mason fucking ryan was wrestling in this episode right?

btw that emma video package was simply horrendous. poor girl deserved better than that.


----------



## RiverFenix

Graves needs to be a face because he can expand his moveset to do some more flashy spots (for him at least) and can play the face-in-peril, plucky underdog. As a grind it out, rest hold heel, he's boring as all hell. 

His only hope on the main roster is getting paired with Vickie Guerrero, but she looks to be transitioning out of the business.


----------



## december_blue

How was Tensai on commentary?


----------



## Srdjan99

Here we go again with my NXT thoughts:

The best part of the show was the 2/3 falls match. It was a good match. Adrian Neville is great in the ring. He doesn't have a good look, which does matter in WWE. I can't help but think he'd be a good candidate for a mask, especially considering that Sin Cara has not cut it on the main roster. Corey Graves is pretty good in the ring. I can't help but comment on his belly button tattoo. I think it looks really bad. 

Charlotte does not look very comfortable and natural. She's probably the NXT Diva that is the least ready for TV. You can see from her gymnastics tumbling that she is athletic, but she has a long way to go in terms of becoming a wrestler. As I said with Adrian Neville, looks matter in WWE. This is even more true for the Divas. Charlotte's look doesn't really fit with what WWE generally looks for in its Divas. I am all for legacy hires and I wish Charlotte the best. 

Charlotte turned on Bailey. I guess NXT thought we needed another heel Diva with Bailey, Emma, and Paige all working as babyfaces. I felt this week's segment didn't really follow what was teased in last week's segment, where the BFFs were being insincere toward Emma, pretending that they would let her join them. They didn't lead her along at all this week and they were surprised by Charlotte's actions.

There was no progression in Emma and Paige's storyline. We did see an Emma vignette where she puts over all of her Emma-puns. I'm definitely an Emmacrat, but I didn't think the vignette was that good from a production quality standpoint. 

Mason Ryan is huge, but he doesn't have much personality, nor does he show much ability in the ring. I think he is miscast right now. He should be a serious heel who doesn't smile. Also, I think he should cut his hair. Gee, I'm really commenting on people's appearances this week, aren't I?

I know he has his fans, but I just don't see anything in Aiden English. However, I'm willing to put up with him as long as William Regal is at the commentary booth. I really enjoyed Regal fawning over him. 

Another legacy hire on this show was Camacho. I thought his dad, Haku aka Meng was a great performer. I haven't seen enough of Camacho to make much of a judgment. He's yet another performer who is pretending to be Mexican. Arguably, WWE is presenting the Colons as Mexicans right now with Los Matadores, though I suppose they could be Spanish. 

All in all, this was not a very good episode outside of the main event.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'm surprised people haven't started referring to him as BOREY GRAVES yet.

Didn't even realise that was Tensai on commentary at first! Was a nice change (albeit peculiar) but he seemed pretty incoherent (not on Lawler levels) and struggled to get a word in, but he improved towards the end. Up for giving him another chance. Maybe they're just trying out undercard guys for future announce positions. Byron Saxton did a good job as well, and Regal...well, he's always great. After today's show, he SHOULD be the successor to Bobby Heenan in that he'd make a tremendous heel manager, while at the same time taking his seat at the commentary table.

Opening match ~SWERVE was pretty cool. What made it priceless was that Regal call: 'Oooh, the rotten cow!' :lmao Looks like Charlotte will be the 'muscle' of the group, and could lead to a six-woman tag (Paige, Bayley and Emma vs. BFFs) in the future. Bayley is adopting that Mankind character circa late-1998 (naive and happy-go-lucky).. Some great booking, because they all have a purpose and gets people interested in their individual personalities. WWE could learn so much from this.

Aiden English could have a really good feud with a brawler, he just has that obnoxious personality where you'd like to see him get twatted. Good to see Camacho back, but was just another squash. Regal's gushing. :lol

Rusev promo. :mark: Guy is just a scary beast. Reminiscent of The Iron Sheik in his early days.

Good to see Danny Burch take time out from the Football Factory to get squashed by muscle headed lumps. ''Ave that son!' :mark: I like the look of Burch. This is the character they should have given to Barrett when he returned last year. In fact, Barrett and Burch has a nice ring to it. Hmmmmmm...... Ryan still looks awkward in his 'psyched up' poses. Guy needs an actual character.

Neville is just a joy to watch. Jacked up enough to be taken seriously, but small enough to be manhandled by nearly everybody he faces. The tough-guy rebel gimmick really does NOT suit Corey Graves. Not much wrong with his offence though as he intended to ground the high flyer by concentrating on the leg. Neville plays the FIP really well, crowd were forever behind this guy. Finish was a bit anticlimactic but a pretty decent match for what it was.


----------



## SovietWrestler

FINALLY BAYLEY IS BACK TO THE ACTION!!!

Unfortunately, wasn't a nice return... another defeat. Since her debut in NXT, she only have one victory. A really bad joke. The only "good" of that defeat is because they can create a great storyline after the screwjob of Charlotte. 

And poor Bayley, not for her lose or the betrayal of Charlotte, poor because she lost her headband one more time :-(


----------



## CruelAngel77

Man, Ric's genes are STRONG. I can't be the only one that thinks Charlotte looks a bit too much like her father. It's like how I couldn't get into Janet Jackson because she looked too much like her brother Micheal (for a brief time before Mike turned into a Chinese woman in the early 2000's). 

I call for a Bayley Barrage on NXT. No more snugilly hugs it's time to release the bear hugs Bales! I hope she attacks all three of those scallywags and leaves a signature of bloody headbands as her calling cards on their broken bodies. Let's get it Bayley!

(side note: I wanna give Bayley a "special" hug if you know what I mean. The one the parents do when they really love each other  )

I love Emma but that video package was bizarre.

Wait, they fired Chris Hero but continue to force Mason Ryan on us?! Piss off.

Dat main event bro! First of all that crowd kinda sucked. Second of all Neville and Graves played their parts well in that match. Neville was all piss and vinegar until his wheels got taken out from him by Graves. The match was much better than their last match a few weeks back since they had more time.

Neville how can you flip?! It's amazing that he can hit a corkscrew shooting star press with such precision every time. I remember Lita and Jeff Hardy were always overshooting the landing on their respective finishers and all they had to do was flip backwards or forwards once. Don't get me started on Billy Kidman almost killing himself going sideways or nowhere at all and almost impaling himself on a SSP (look it up for fun times). 

I'm not a big Kofi fan either, but he's not getting replaced any time soon. However Sin Cara and his infinite botches is a lost cause and needs to be released soon. Then you have room for a high flyer who won't get injured every two or three matches that is actually fun to watch. Also no Neville doesn't need a mask, masked wrestlers are stupid save legends like Mysterio, Lyger, or Tiger Mask.

I like Graves. He's Orton-esque sure, but his moveset is better to me particularly as a face. Plus he has cool pants. I wish I was bold enough to wear pants that looked that way. His technical heel moveset is fine. He's not supposed to dazzle you, your supposed to be rooting for the face opponent's comeback which the heel keeps denying you. It's textbook wrestling older than all of us.


----------



## Genking48

People hating Graves? I'm sorry guys, 3edgy5me, so many guys I hate to see more than Graves

Match seemed like a classis highflying face vs submission specialist heel to me, good match.


----------



## Mr. I

Crowd really does love Bayley. I don't know what she'd be able to do with the larger and ever varying main roster crowds, but down in NXT she has a great thing going with the Florida crowd. I would like to see a title run for her at some point, it'd get over big. Charlotte is super green but seems to be picking up on the wrestling pretty well, her looks are kind of a problem if she's going to be with Summer/Sasha, as she is really not remotely sexy (where has butterface aside, Summer is very much sexy, and Sasha's new look is definitely upping her sex appeal). She's very tall, very muscular but not in a Beth Phoenix kind of way, and not really very pretty, so she looks "legit" in that sense, but not exactly poster material (Bayley may have an average face, but she's got an incredible body and her cheerful character would negate her plain face). We'll see how it goes for Charlotte, she hasn't really had any promo time anyway so she can only improve.

Adrian Neville is starting to get over again after his stale tag team run with Graves lost him his overness with the crowd. As long as he's away from heat miser Corey Graves, he will get over big again. I don't feel his looks are a problem, although I would get some surgery to pin his ears back, they really do look silly. He's short as hell, but his shredded physique more than makes up for that. He's one that would benefit from a good singles run in NXT, to improve on his speaking ability and develop his persona a bit more. In ring wise he couldn't be better.

Aidan English will be face very soon, if he isn't already. He's simply too good at his gimmick (and it's a positive gimmick, who doesn't like a talented singer?) to be disliked. Loving the extra parts they keep adding to his entrance, like the titantron now having a digital spotlight.

Mason Ryan is a dead end. Just stop it. He's never going to be anything more than a boring musclehead who can't work.


----------



## NikkiSixx

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I always get confused with Charolette. Does she want to be known for being Flair's daughter or not? She does "wooo!" a lot, but then in promos belittles the fact.


A symptom of her being very green. She's athletic, but when it comes to actual psychology, she's got miles to go. (Also, she makes Sasha seem like Meryl Streep when it comes to acting.)


----------



## 777

Guide's telling me NXT ain't airing till eleven. Fuck you legitimate sports. Damn you to hell.


----------



## RiverFenix

Shitty episode. Charlotte might need to be a heel, but the Summer/whatsherface act isn't even established enough to help get her over. I guess maybe Summer Rae is going up to the main roster full time and Charlotte/whatsherface will be the new "Mean Girls". 

Mason Ryan is the drizzling shits. He offers nothing. How long has he been in developmental - all because of his muscles. 

Aiden English can't go face, the rose throwing bit is pure heal and wouldn't work at all as a face - either would the encore. Hell the entrance singing wouldn't work as a face either, he's a smarmy elitist douchebag heel and should stay that way.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Graves is just better as a face. Better promos, he works a better style, it just clicks with his character better.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think Graves should be without an alignment. I know that defeats some purposes within WWE, but let him skulk around being there for number one only, without all the intangibles that shackle him up on the heel side of the fence. Capture the best of both worlds.


----------



## DOPA

Graves just sucks period. So bad.


----------



## Oxidamus

Episode was alright. Not a big fan of Charlotte joining Sasha and Summer though. Don't like Charlotte and it seems like when Summer leaves they'll push Charlotte over Sasha which is shit.

Bayley plays the sympathetic face perfectly with her character imo. She needs to be more of the centre of attention in matches though, they clearly played to Summer and Charlotte specifically, leaving out the obviously better performers in Bayley and Sasha.
:draper2


Skipped Aiden English because I don't like him and he asked fans to buy him a PS4 on Twitter so even more reason to not like him.

Skipped Mason Ryan for obvious reasons.


Rusev promo was weird to be fair. Don't understand it obviously so not really helping lol.


Neville v Graves wasn't that bad honestly. Graves is okay as a worker but he's so fucking boring. Neither guy can sell particularly well though. Neville put some real good effort into selling his left knee but sometimes he just seemed to forget, like when he landed on his feet and enziguri'd a seated Graves.

The ending was just silly imo though. They wanted to give Neville a win where he looked like he would lose but I don't think Graves is good enough to be booked like a legitimate threat. :lmao


----------



## Raw2003

I just can't get invested in the current NXT, the guys I really like have been called up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

I'm beginning to like the Bailey character more and more each week.

I can honestly say that if it weren't for NXT's Divas Division, my hope for the main roster would be much, much less present. They have some great, talented girls down there..


----------



## cindel25

When will Bayley be call up? I was hoping she would be in the Wyatt Family as the little sister.


----------



## Café de René

cindel25 said:


> When will Bayley be call up? I was hoping she would be in the Wyatt Family as the little sister.


That would be weird and awesome at the same time.

By the way, Bayley's segment in the last JBL and Cole show is hilarious.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bayley with the Wyatt's? How...why?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

WHY IS REGAL RIPPING ON TENSAI!?!? :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Mason Ryan...why u slouch so much? :side: His thing where he tucks his arm in and points at himself is not a good idea. It hides him where he should be showing off his physique. He's also too quick with his gimmick, he can slow down a bit since he's such a big guy.

Holy Shit that Survivor Series promo was beautiful! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

He needs the Narcissist gimmick.

Doesn't have to go far with it, but just give him something to make it fun.


----------



## x78

Mason Ryan should legit have a fake Batista gimmick, complete with OTT Welsh accent. That's honestly the most entertaining use I can think of for him.


----------



## Obfuscation

Much too inside for WWE. But it would generate laughs for those who "get it". Still not gonna happen, however.


----------



## Oxidamus

CBB with Mason Ryan. No one in Full Sail even care for him. They should just cut him loose.

And give his airing time to RUSEV.


And also push Sasha as NXT divas champ.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

yes, my guilty pleasure was that woman's tag match. Really liked Sasha. I can't understand why Charollette is so lifeless.


----------



## Oxidamus

And it makes me wonder why they're somewhat obviously going to put her in Summer's current position when Summer leaves to the main roster full time.

Sasha would be the best at dominating the divas division if they allowed dirty tactics... The BOSS heel.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gimmick posting wears thin. Remember that.


----------



## Oxidamus

I only post with a subtle gimmick in non-wrestling forums.

What I said wasn't wrong though.


----------



## Obfuscation

When it's in every post it doesn't need to be said. _(blah blah THE BOSS or blah blah Wyatt is obese or blah blah Graves is boring; sad that there is a pattern)_ More annoying portion of it is how Sasha Banks hasn't even DONE anything to initially separate herself from the pack as some sort of edgy heel. All she did was hit Paige, put on too much red lipstick, and walks about like a bitch a la Summer Rae.


----------



## Oxidamus

I am in no way sorry for discussing Wyatt in Wyatt related threads (when the Family has been the talking topic all week) (and in retaliation to everyone else bringing him up in the non-wrestling forums) and Graves in Graves related threads (I've mentioned him once in the last two weeks because he had a match)
:kobe


----------



## Obfuscation

But why "retaliate" in the first place? That's the hilarity of my point.

Oh goodness. It was apt when said you do the worst jobs at formulating coherent rebuttals.


----------



## Oxidamus

I got on my laptop just to make it easier for me to make it easier for you to understand buddy. 

What's your problem all of a sudden? You were fine - bliss even - for weeks up until yesterday or the day before because there has been some heated wrestling discussion on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Obfuscation

I call what I see.


----------



## Oxidamus

I can only imagine you're mostly annoyed at me for mentioning Wyatt's weight as a reason why he shouldn't be in the WWE, considering one of your previous posts, but if that's the case then you have horribly misinterpreted my point.


----------



## Obfuscation

Means nothing to me if you're a fan of not, but I did think the reasons said there were quite daft. Mostly the obese claim. I get general frustration with those disliked, but you're over-extending there. Go for the areas that matter: in ring game, mic work, character, etc. Ultimately, that's what we all care to see, right? If the workers are entertaining, to some degree, by virtue of their skills in this fixed finish sport.

btw I'm not telling you to explain your theory. I know you don't like Bray; that's square.


----------



## Oxidamus

The point I brought up about him being so large is that Kassius was let go seemingly for not getting fit, but Bray got a massive push.

Personally I couldn't care _much_ less about someone's size as long as it doesn't hinder their ability to do whatever they do.

But I don't think Bray should be the "main" ring competitor. His matches have been atrocious whilst Harper's have been average at _worst_ and I just think Bray shouldn't be in the ring until he gets better.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's ignorance of WWE. Not like I feel they're at fault for liking Bray regardless of size _(he is a bit thinner than when he was with Nexus, tbf)_ but the Ohno situation was a mess.

As the natural order of the mentality should go. I'm the same way. For both scenarios. Indie wrestler Daizee Haze is a good example of this. She got way too thin back in 2011 and it brought her real consistent ring work down to noticeable levels.

I'm still not 100% ready to judge on that. Injuries & mostly short generic squashes on the main roster haven't helped him out. Obviously I prefer Harper. Made that known the moment he showed up on TV with Bray _(Harper could be with anyone and I'd still prefer it; not a drawback towards their pick on the "leader" in any capacity)_ With Bray, like I mentioned, he's hardly had any full tilt matches with the gimmick.The bit he's had, I've liked. vs Jericho, vs Bo, six mans were structured nicely. Perhaps a cop out or an excuse, but the Inferno match isn't one I'm going to hold as an indication. Tame WWE gimmick world with a match surrounded by fire. Doubt anyone could have done much in that. Bray's squash vs Kofi was one I was fine with, pardon a bit of lag towards the finish. His squash vs Dolph was mediocre. I can say that. Match was just weird. So, personally, I'm fine with his in ring game when he's gotten to show it. I just wished he wasn't injured atm to see what he can do on the main roster with more capable talent. Best way to improve is to get in there and work. Having opponents like Punk & Danielson for the current angle will only be a positive. Same goes for all of the Wyatt's.


----------



## Oxidamus

It's probably easier for me to judge Bray than it is for you, for two reasons.

I don't like him.
I think Kofi is a good enough worker, that if you had a bad match with him, then you're bad.

Obviously you disagree but that's fine.


At least we can agree that Harper being the muscle of the group isn't a bad thing at all and should be more welcome.

Bray is underwhelming in the ring. It's not just that he's unnaturally sub-par for the main roster; it's that he's a big guy and doesn't (at least hasn't on the main roster) do any power moves, even if they're simple - like a powerslam or even a scoop slam.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not one to write off someone so swiftly. Especially when I've seen more good than bad from whichever worker is in question.


----------



## Interceptor88

I prefer Mason Ryan and Corey Graves over Sami Zayn. 

Am I a monster?


----------



## Nostalgia

I've been watching some NXT lately (don't usually follow it too much, but I've watched the last few episodes in full) and as far as divas go on the show I like Sasha and Paige the most, so I don't find OXI's Sasha love that odd.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Interceptor88 said:


> I prefer Mason Ryan and Corey Graves over Sami Zayn.
> 
> Am I a monster?


Yes, yes you are. Now hold still while I gas you.


----------



## 777

Emma promo was the best thing to come out of the latest episode.


----------



## Shepard

Actually quite liked Tensai on commentary. Wouldn't mind more of it. Came across quite well imo.




OXI said:


> It's probably easier for me to judge Bray than it is for you


I don't get this. Because he likes someone he can't acknowledge him being poor?




> I don't like him.


Surely you not liking him makes you equally inable to judge him seeing as you're going in with a negative opinion to start with? (I mean in wrestling which is subjective and diverse as hell you're almost rarely going to not have people you like and dislike so whatever)



> I think Kofi is a good enough worker, that if you had a bad match with him, then you're bad.


So you're saying Kofis only good if he's in there with someone good or better than him? Cause i'd say that would surely make him average at best.


On Bray, he's underwhelming on the main roster as opposed to his NXT stuff but he's not exactly bad. He's worked with shit (Kofi, Miz, Kane) and he's only just now coming into the first real test of his ability. But as for him wrestling as a monster, why does he need to be one when he's currently being flanked by two? He uses his size to his advantage whenever he throws his weight around with the deceptive speed he has. Let guys like Harper get the spotlight they deserve for being awesome monsters.


----------



## Obfuscation

It was easier to just make a non-descript comment following that and move on, Shep.

The _"b/c I don't like him"_ answer being a reason to judge said it all.


----------



## Oxidamus

Shepard said:


> Actually quite liked Tensai on commentary. Wouldn't mind more of it. Came across quite well imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this. Because he likes someone he can't acknowledge him being poor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you not liking him makes you equally inable to judge him seeing as you're going in with a negative opinion to start with? (I mean in wrestling which is subjective and diverse as hell you're almost rarely going to not have people you like and dislike so whatever)
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying Kofis only good if he's in there with someone good or better than him? Cause i'd say that would surely make him average at best.
> 
> 
> On Bray, he's underwhelming on the main roster as opposed to his NXT stuff but he's not exactly bad. He's worked with shit (Kofi, Miz, Kane) and he's only just now coming into the first real test of his ability. But as for him wrestling as a monster, why does he need to be one when he's currently being flanked by two? He uses his size to his advantage whenever he throws his weight around with the deceptive speed he has. Let guys like Harper get the spotlight they deserve for being awesome monsters.


around).

'Good' cant carry 'utter shit' in the ring lol. Kofi can put on good matches with average guys, and good matches with good guys. I doubt even Bryan or Cesaro could pull Bray to a good match at this point.

It's because bias goes both ways on the subject. I refuse to even watch anything he does if it doesn't involve Harper. And it seems in the last few weeks just mentioning I dislike Bray has made people irrationally mad without even logically defending him with reasoning as to why he is bad. Take the few mentions of how the gimmick is just 'too smart' that I must just not 'understand' it. For that reason I don't even care to argue it anymore. Same thing happened with Ryback too (albeit the roles switched).

Your last sentence is part of the problem. Why Bray gets the 'big' matches at PPVs over the clearly superior Harper baffles me.


----------



## 777

While I may agree that Harper is superior in-ring, I'm just not getting where you get this Bray is horrible notion. Have you watched the matches? His moves are hard-hitting, he demonstrates surprising speed and agility for a man his size, and has actively been incorporating psychology in attempting to invest the audience. With varying degrees of success. But he's certainly got a shitload more upside than a good percentage of the roster.


----------



## x78

Wyatt is fantastic. Give me good storytelling, character and psychology over technical holds anyday.


----------



## napalmdestruction

OXI said:


> around).
> 
> 'Good' cant carry 'utter shit' in the ring lol. Kofi can put on good matches with average guys, and good matches with good guys. I doubt even Bryan or Cesaro could pull Bray to a good match at this point.


Damn, you must really hate Bray Wyatt. Wyatt in my opinion is a better worker than Kane for example and his NXT work shows that. Bryan would definitely be able to have a great match with him, as would Punk. Don't know about Cesaro though. 

Like Cesaro, I think Kofi is excellent in the ring and can have a great match with pretty much anyone decent. The thing is that Wyatt needs someone who'll make heavy use of psychology and wrestle in a slower, more methodical pace that plays to his strengths, instead of someone like Kofi or Ziggler who'll jump and run all over the place and focus the match on athletic ability.

It should have been obvious by now that Wyatt's biggest strength is his character and wrestlers like that cannot be wrestling normal, formulaic matches like what you'd see on Raw's second hour. Think of Undertaker in the early 90's or even Kane's initial run. Their aura is the main appeal, so they should focus strongly on it. Even though Punk is not the best in-ring performer in WWE, I think he's the one most capable of carrying him to a great match.


----------



## Eulonzo

Sasha Banks' attire this week. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon

Looks like Kalisto got some new gear

https://twitter.com/alvarosupandy/status/401923350324183041/photo/1


----------



## Oxidamus

Eulonzo said:


> Sasha Banks' attire this week. :mark:


:datass

Definitely fits her. Bayley's does the same.


----------



## Stanford

x78 said:


> Wyatt is fantastic. Give me good storytelling, character and psychology over technical holds anyday.


Show me a match where Bray has displayed any of these qualities.


----------



## Obfuscation

OXI said:


> Your last sentence is part of the problem. Why Bray gets the 'big' matches at PPVs over the clearly superior Harper baffles me.


Do you understand wrestling?


----------



## Eulonzo

Decent episode this week.

Where the hell is Sami Zayn + Tyler Breeze? Felt like 70% of the roster wasn't on there.


----------



## Eulonzo

OXI said:


> :datass
> 
> Definitely fits her. Bayley's does the same.


Bayley has such a nice ass. :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## x78

Stanford said:


> Show me a match where Bray has displayed any of these qualities.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Eulonzo said:


> Bayley has such a nice ass. :yum: :yum: :yum:


that saggy thing? maybe if she did some squats and firmed it up. :side:


I definitely like Luke Hapers, especially his chant his does non-stop mid match. yeah yeah yeah!


----------



## Stanford

x78 said:


>


I grant you this: if Bray Wyatt could work squash matches for the rest of his career, he'd be fine.


----------



## x78

Stanford said:


> I grant you this: if Bray Wyatt could work squash matches for the rest of his career, he'd be fine.


You could say the same about guys like Undertaker and Kane though. Like someone mentioned, guys like that can't really work the same style of match as the likes of Ziggler. The Inferno match was predictably horrible, but he's been labelled because of that. Wyatt isn't awful in the ring. And even if he was, I wouldn't care because character >>> ring work.

In fact one of the biggest problems with Wyatt was that he wasn't given any squash matches on the main roster. They really did handle his debut all wrong.


----------



## SovietWrestler

#MusicMonday with Bayley!












> “Misery Business” by Paramore
> http://bit.ly/1hQWnrt
> 
> “Lucky Star” by Madonna
> http://bit.ly/17fnO7G
> 
> “Pumped up Kicks” Foster The People
> http://bit.ly/p0OslA


http://officialwwenxt.tumblr.com/post/67280889941/pogos-photos-paramore-oh-my-wwe-nxt-on


----------



## Joshi Judas

My markism for Aiden English keeps growing :mark: :mark:

And Regal was hilarious during Aiden's entrance and encore :lmao

Love all the roses thrown in the ring by the audience too. Also, quite fond of his Director's cut finisher. I see a bright future for Aiden English.


----------



## Obfuscation

Always hard _(k, maybe not "hard", but interesting for a better word.)_ to acknowledge how he was a character-less TV developmental scrub for a few years before finally getting a chance to show something. Mr. English was well worth the wait.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

why are all the best ads on NXT? This weeks SS with the corporation angles was amazing. the Punk one a few weeks back just might be the best Punk ad ever.


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark:


----------



## Daiko

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

That looks like a shit thing to celebrate, tbf.

Woods doesn't need to be lumped in like that.


----------



## Daiko

He could be dancing with Hornswoggle for all I care. He's on the main roster and he's winning matches.


----------



## Obfuscation

I hope a Khali pairing is next.


----------



## Daiko

The Primer said:


> I hope a Khali pairing is next.


If it gets Woods decent TV time and it lets him win matches, I wouldn't say no.


----------



## Obfuscation

Being on TV with a reason > just being on TV in general.


----------



## Wcthesecret

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: I MUST UNSPLEASH MY PERVERTED SIDE UNTO THE WORLD FOLLOWING THIS MORPHINOMINAL NEWS!!!!!!! WHERES GARY OAK!!!???


----------



## Genking48

And people actually said he wouldn't be a midcarder if called up, no one gave a crap, the announcers barely hyped him until Truth introduced him for christ's sake.

Teaming with Truth is like being labeled a midcarder guy, do something Woods, get away from Truth while you still can.


----------



## Obfuscation

Being a midcarder to start out is fine. I like that aspect. Growth is important. But the way it was done was soooo bush league. Los Matadores already appeared to have flopped and they had hype videos. I shutter to expect how WWE will let Woods roll after tonight. Not jumping the gun, just thinking ahead. Hoping the string of wins vs 3MB doesn't last too long...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah whatever happened to the Big Show petition Xavier Woods was pimping? In fact I had just remembered how it went nowhere when he suddenly debuts as Truth's partner out of the blue. The announcers didn't give a fuck, he didn't get his own entrance nothing. Some pre-debut vignettes would really help. 

Anyway, still have some hopes from him once he goes solo. Tagging with Truth regularly can't do him any good.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only good that could come from this shoddy start is if the company smartens up and gives us a Woods vs McIntyre sprint. Then build off from there.


----------



## Oxidamus

Truth will turn heel on him I think. Then they might put Woods with Kofi (because they're both black :side and remake the Awesome Truth because the Rhodes' brothers, Real Americans and the Shield will probably break up within the next six months.


----------



## Nostalgia

Well at least he made it to the main roster. That's further than Kassius Ohno got. But I'm sure there was probably a few complaining in the live RAW discussion thread at the time that this guy got called up before their darling Sami Zayn did.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wait, what? Zayn mentioned b/c?

oh, lord don't tell me this is Danielson v2.0.


----------



## Nostalgia

No. It's just when someone new is called up there's always someone who's says: ''this guy should of been called up before this guy''. Happens all the time. And Sami Zayn is just someone who's really popular on here so I wouldn't be surprised if there was some comments like that.


----------



## Obfuscation

If so, then let 'em wallow in their dunce nature. If Zayn got brought up like that, lets cue the mass suicide.

Hyperbole needs to be upped.


----------



## Oxidamus

Woods is the only face I personally would have called up at this moment unless you consider Kruger a face.

He'd been there long enough and I'm still hoping for Neville in the Rumble.


----------



## Obfuscation

After Woods got no hype & exposure before showing up, Neville in the Rumble actually has a 1% chance of happening now.

[/punchline]


----------



## DOPA

:lmao DEAD @ Woods debut.

What do people expect? He's a fun/comedy midcarder just like R-Truth, Kofi and Santino

Not surprised he debuted like this. He has charisma and is a good hand but isn't important in the grand scale of things. Plus his gimmick is horrible and purposeless as I've said so many times.

It's just a filler debut up till the next real big debut (Sami Zayn) (Y).


----------



## Oxidamus

Neville debuting at the Rumble could go two ways. WWE could think it's a bad idea because it didn't work with Bo and not do it again, or think it is a good idea but Bo was the wrong guy, and do it with a better guy, aka Neville.


----------



## Honey Bucket

That debut was so...lacklustre. 

The announcers COMPLETELY ignored his presence. Not even a 'wait, who's that with R-Truth?' or something like that. Just a shrug of the shoulders and an incessant need to carry on shouting 'WASSUP!' like a herd of drunken uncles. I was seriously wondering if I had missed his 'proper' debut on a Smackdown or Main Event or something. Ah well always good to see a new face on the main roster anywho.


----------



## Obfuscation

I haven't sensed anything comedic about Woods' character to be lumped in with those cronies.


----------



## Wcthesecret

You think he can still teleport?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

I don't care about anyone else on NXT except Shaun Ricker, the rest of these scrubs are lame.


----------



## Wcthesecret

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> I don't care about anyone else on NXT except Shaun Ricker, the rest of these scrubs are lame.


Simon gotch kallisto Solomon crowe and Becky lynch would like a word with you.


----------



## Eulonzo

Lord Shite said:


> That debut was so...lacklustre.
> 
> The announcers COMPLETELY ignored his presence. Not even a 'wait, who's that with R-Truth?' or something like that. Just a shrug of the shoulders and an incessant need to carry on shouting 'WASSUP!' like a herd of drunken uncles. I was seriously wondering if I had missed his 'proper' debut on a Smackdown or Main Event or something. Ah well always good to see a new face on the main roster anywho.


& Not to mention, when Woods did that "petition" a little while back, they mentioned him more than once, so they can't act like they don't know who he is, especially JBL.


----------



## Eulonzo

OXI said:


> Neville debuting at the Rumble could go two ways. WWE could think it's a bad idea because it didn't work with Bo and not do it again, or think it is a good idea but Bo was the wrong guy, and do it with a better guy, aka Neville.


I wouldn't mind someone from NXT debuting at the Rumble, but it depends on who it is.

Bo was a failure. :lol The crowd didn't react to him at all, that's why I'm not sure if they should even do something like that again because dead crowds always ruin it. Although I think Rusev could do well in the Rumble by just wrecking shop.


----------



## x78

They've got a guy specifically to co-ordinate debuts from NXT to the main roster, so it wouldn't surprise me if there's some sort of angle/storyline for Woods. I really doubt they would just call someone up in such an innocuous way without having something planned. Then again, they do seem to reverting back to pushing guys like Khali and guest host BS so who knows.


----------



## RiverFenix

Woods is a Phd, he has other options than spending more time in developmental making $20K a year. Vince most respects guys who don't need wrestling, who have other options and thus the wwe was probably worried an job opportunity outside the business would present itself to the man who plays Xavier Woods and he'd walk away and Vince would lose his great MSM controversy push back weapon.

If they had something planned for him he would have got pre-debut vignettes, and the announcers would have actually talked about him rather than largely ignoring him and he wouldn't have been added to a throw away tag team with the not-over, nobody gives a damn about, R-Truth.


----------



## Obfuscation

Eulonzo said:


> I wouldn't mind someone from NXT debuting at the Rumble, but it depends on who it is.
> 
> Bo was a failure. :lol The crowd didn't react to him at all, that's why I'm not sure if they should even do something like that again because dead crowds always ruin it. Although I think Rusev could do well in the Rumble by just wrecking shop.


Crowd wouldn't react to any NXT chum who randomly came out...


----------



## RyanPelley

I've been on vacation in Orlando since Friday. I just saw that NXT tickets are only $10 or $15, but I might be leaving Thursday morning. :^/


----------



## Snapdragon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Woods is a Phd, he has other options than spending more time in developmental making $20K a year. Vince most respects guys who don't need wrestling, who have other options and thus the wwe was probably worried an job opportunity outside the business would present itself to the man who plays Xavier Woods and he'd walk away and Vince would lose his great MSM controversy push back weapon.
> 
> If they had something planned for him he would have got pre-debut vignettes, and the announcers would have actually talked about him rather than largely ignoring him and he wouldn't have been added to a throw away tag team with the not-over, nobody gives a damn about, R-Truth.


Actually for the most part R-Truth gets more reaction than a lot of guys on the roster


----------



## DrHorrible

I wanna see some Aiden Enlgish vs Damien Sandow mic debate. :ass


----------



## DrHorrible

Snapdragon said:


> Looks like Kalisto got some new gear
> 
> https://twitter.com/alvarosupandy/status/401923350324183041/photo/1


Soo.. they made Kalisto a Rey Mysterio clone? Noooo! I will miss his warrior-trunks!


----------



## DOPA

DrHorrible said:


> Soo.. they made Kalisto a Rey Mysterio clone? Noooo! I will miss his warrior-trunks!


To be honest he's too far away so you can't really tell that much what he is wearing....except its obviously blue.


----------



## napalmdestruction

The Primer said:


> Crowd wouldn't react to any NXT chum who randomly came out...


They'd react for Adrian Neville.


----------



## Bearodactyl

napalmdestruction said:


> They'd react for Adrian Neville.


Why Adrian Neville of all people? I HIGHLY doubt people that don't follow NXT or know him from the Indies would bat an eye if he came out during the Rumble match..

Same thing goes for most NXT folk btw, except for maybe Rusev. We know and love them because we know and love their gimmicks, but apart from Rusev, most will only draw a tepid response from a crowd of casuals..


----------



## The Lady Killer

Have the two GOAT matches that were announced last week been taped yet? :mark:


----------



## Genking48

I really don't imagine so, iirc they haven't even aired these tapings yet:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1001345-next-set-nxt-tapings-spoilers.html

and if I understand how they do their thing they won't start taping until the they are about done with airing those.


----------



## normal situation

The Lady Killer said:


> Have the two GOAT matches that were announced last week been taped yet? :mark:


Not yet. The tapings are tomorrow.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Thanks (Y)


----------



## SovietWrestler

Ooooh yeeeeah! Tyler Breeze this night!


----------



## RyanPelley

I have a confession. I'm now a Bo Dallas fan.


----------



## Obfuscation

napalmdestruction said:


> They'd react for Adrian Neville.


Child, please.



RyanPelley said:


> I have a confession. I'm now a Bo Dallas fan.


(Y)


----------



## DOPA

I need to catch up with NXT at some point.


----------



## truk83

The most legit star on the roster was released, and so now I have no real reason to watch the show. Sami Zayn is talented, but I don't see him as a top guy. Ohno had the attitude, the size, the strong mic work, and over all talent in the ring to be a main roster guy. In fact I only watched NXT just to see him. Everyone else is certainly "developing" outside of a few like Zayn, and Neville.


----------



## Oxidamus

truk83 said:


> The most legit star on the roster was released, and so now I have no real reason to watch the show. Sami Zayn is talented, but I don't see him as a top guy. Ohno had the attitude, the size, the strong mic work, and over all talent in the ring to be a main roster guy. In fact I only watched NXT just to see him. Everyone else is certainly "developing" outside of a few like Zayn, and Neville.


Being a fan of Ohno is alright, but when you call him the 'most legit star' and imply he's the 'only legit star' there's a big problem. :side:



napalmdestruction said:


> They'd react for Adrian Neville.


No they wouldn't. The point of putting Neville over anyone else in the Rumble is for the fans to like him from his athleticism, longevity in the Rumble, and all the spots he would do.

The fans wouldn't react for any NXT guy going in to the Rumble at first.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's why nobody replied to him in the first place. It wasn't worthwhile.

Even past jobbers are now legit - IE Breeze & English.


----------



## Oxidamus

Wouldn't really consider English legit tbh. His gimmick isn't one that would really work on the main roster which is something I would consider necessary to be 'legit'.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

Why do I even try with you?


----------



## NikkiSixx

This motherfucker Aiden English coming out like the understudy to the understudy of an off-off-Broadway production of RENT. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I have no problem with his musical entrances usually, but that was just BAD.


----------



## Oxidamus

The Primer said:


> :lmao
> 
> Why do I even try with you?


I don't even know why you have such a problem with me to be fucking honest.

Please tell me how I'm even wrong on this? A guy who sings for minutes on end being put on the main roster? :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c separating personal opinion with fact is impossible with you. No reason to have a discussion if it never goes anywhere. Aiden English isn't legit? So he's still a no-gimmick jobber? Huh. Must have missed that. I hate Emma's gimmick, but obviously she's legit. It isn't hard to think, you know, with a competent understanding.


----------



## Oxidamus

:lmao

You're the one that has the problem separating personal opinion from fact, not me. You're the one that makes horrible assumptions based on ridiculous misinterpretations, not me.

He may be a proper character on NXT now but I highly doubt that his exact current gimmick would translate over to the main roster simply because of the length of time he sings for.


I don't like English. But I can see his gimmick working on the main roster if they gave the time to him, but they wouldn't, so I don't consider him 'legit'.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on this week (up early again!):

This was an excellent episode overall. Really jam packed with good stuff.

The opening promo was great. Bo is so entertaining now, he's really playing the character perfectly and all the little touches are great. He's hilarious. The cookie bit was great, the sucking up to JBL, that sumo photo in the slide show…and of course it was great to see Sami back as well. Can't wait to see Sami get another shot.

Rusev continues to look impressive. Cassady didn't get a lot of offense in but still came off well for having taken the amount of punishment he did. Too bad Enzo is out though. I'm still not sold on Lana, her Russian seems a little stilted and why does she speak Russian to the crowd anyway? I get that she needs to speak to Rusev in Russian but shouldn't she be like a translator for the crowd? Are we to believe that she also does not speak English?

Ohno/Breeze was a good match as well - really underscores again how sad it is to see Ohno go….

The Hunico return was nice, Camacho has gotta be happy as hell cause his life once again has meaning. Seemed really squeezed in though, and at the end the interviewer looked like she called Hunico Camacho…it seemed before like Enzo and Cass were gonna challenge Ascension for the titles, but Enzo's hurt, so these guys get the nod. Which is cool, always good to see more tag team depth and these two are a good team.

Neville/English was nice because The Artist has really only been in squashes up until this point. Even though this was only 5 minutes, it's still longer than we've really seen him, and in a more even matchup. And I think Neville is gonna break out now that he's done with the Graves feud - that lackluster run sapped his heat somewhat but he's back on the upswing.

And finally, Zayn/Kruger - so they got 4 beat the clock matches in this ep, plus the tag match and the opening promo - nice to see so many guys on one show, and because of the beat the clock thing it was appropriate to have such short matches. This match was solid and exciting as well, and I'm really looking forward to Zayn/Neville! No way that would be anything besides awesome, right?


----------



## Obfuscation

This is like the "mates" or "lads" fiasco in TTT where you take the literal meaning of a word way too seriously. Legit doesn't have to mean English is a mega star. Simply that he's actually credible now. But you still go and make "horrible assumptions" that you claim someone else does, and do it yourself to follow up.

Don't have to harp on the rest of it b/c, well, clearly your attempted tirade on Bray Wyatt proves who's ball is in their court. :ti


----------



## Oxidamus

Oh wow even after I told you I don't post very seriously in the non-wrestling forums you thought I was getting hyped over the 'lads' thing? Nicely proving my point.

"mega star"? Keep grasping at straws LAD.
:jericho2


----------



## Obfuscation

tbf, most just think you're an _*flame word here*_ and use that crap as an indication of the obnoxious means you follow would be better left unseen.

aka you say dumb shit 99% of the time.


----------



## Oxidamus

I had no idea thinking someone isn't legit because their gimmick would likely hold them back in developmental is "dumb shit", but damn if that's what you consider "dumb shit" then I've been holding your unusual opinions on everything a little higher than I should.


----------



## Obfuscation

When did I say that?

All this stems from is you taking a fairly insignificant comment WAY too seriously. Hate the English gimmick all you want. Why should anyone care about that? They don't. It's just someone realizing he's in a fairly sustained roster spot now that keeps him legit. Which is all I mentioned.


----------



## Screwball

I tip my imaginary hat to another fine show.


----------



## SovietWrestler

First of all... BAYLEY (L). Poor girl, she needs a new best friend :-(

Secondly, a good show of wrestling with a very interesting matches. The things that I have to say about the show are the next: 

1º Rusev and Lana makes a great wrestling couple, I love the russian acent of her. The only problem that I see is Alexander is from Bulgaria, she from Russia. There is no any kind of relationship except if they want to make a communist couple who wants the return of the socialist block of the East. Now is like a frenchman with a german, no relationship xD

2º Breeze should have won, but was a good match. AND LISTEN WWE, WE WANT MORE BREEZE!

3º Good end. I look forward to the next show to watch Sami against Adrian. Will be epic!


----------



## Mr. I

Tinkerbell said:


> I really don't imagine so, iirc they haven't even aired these tapings yet:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1001345-next-set-nxt-tapings-spoilers.html
> 
> and if I understand how they do their thing they won't start taping until the they are about done with airing those.


No, they're taping tonight, instead of in 3-4 weeks. My guess is they've scheduled the tapings such that they won't be taping near Christmas, since Full Sail will probably be busy, and the talent gets a couple of weeks off for Christmas.


----------



## Joshi Judas

English has a solid spot on the roster, the crowds react to him, he plays his role magnificently, is being put over by the announcers. Of course he is legit.

Anyway, onto watching this episode now. Let's see.


----------



## RiverFenix

Was the Hunico/Camacho vs jobber match cut or just not on my particular download?

Interesting seeing fresh match-ups in English vs Neville and Ohno vs Breeze - both were solid, and Aiden showed he can hang in non-squash matches. I was overall impressed by how the talent timed their matches to be right on with the clock - unless that was edited in post-production. 

Cassady without Enzo for 6 months is going to be a test for the guy - he sort of disappears into the background it seems without Enzo, and for a 6'10" guy that shouldn't happen. He really needs to work on his look/presence. 

I'm not feeling the love for Rusev that others are here. 

Kruger is spinning his tires. Fans have stopped caring about him because they don't know what they're supposed to do with him. Is he a heel, is he a face? He's seemingly jobbed too much to be seen as a threat to the top card guys. He really needs a feud with an over talent (heel or face) that he could sink his teeth into. He's be the talent I'd like to see work with visiting wwe main card face talent - there is nobody on the nxt roster that I really want to see him work a program/feud with. He's wrestled all the other top guys already - he needs something fresh. I guess maybe as a first extended feud for Mojo Rawley - he could look to take out "The next big thing" chosen one as a trophy to get noticed sorta deal. I'd have Kruger beat Mojo, Mojo win the return and then Kruger win the rubber match. If Daniel Bryan ever did a guest appearance in NXT I'd LOVE to see Kruger vs Bryan, though fans would probably be bitter they didn't get Bryan vs Zayn or Bryan vs Neville and hate on Leo even more. 

Neville vs Zayn next week is must see tv. Can't wait.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

papercuts_hurt said:


> Thoughts on this week (up early again!):
> 
> This was an excellent episode overall. Really jam packed with good stuff.
> 
> The opening promo was great. Bo is so entertaining now, he's really playing the character perfectly and all the little touches are great. He's hilarious. The cookie bit was great, the sucking up to JBL, that sumo photo in the slide show…and of course it was great to see Sami back as well. Can't wait to see Sami get another shot.


exactly this. :mark: for JBL so much. Bo Dallas plays the annoying prick so well, so well.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Well hello Devon Taylor :woolcock

Loved that Rusev and Colin Cassidy match. Rusev's head bashes were awesome; both those guys are in great shape.

That Cena v ADR promo was super sick too :dance


----------



## Daiko

*Stéphane Henchoz's NXT Comments* - _Haven't watched in a while, so this will be just as bad as always._​
Homecoming Celebration? Wat.

Hunico and Camacho vs Jobbers. JOBBER WAR!

Well that was fucking dreadful.

Dat Swanton tho. :datass

Who is she and where has Renee gone? enaldo

Random cut to Bo. 

Balloons!

Byron Saxton back on commentary? :mark:

Regal? :mark:

Riley. yay

I like his hat.

Please be Wrestling God JBL.. 

Please!

Soooo, Bo is now in the 'Corporation'? Well, if Randy Orton can get in...

SAMI :mark::mark:

JBL time?

Bo's a great cunt. Make of that what you will.

Cheeseball? Wat.

They're actually chanting that? Wat.

No Enzo :jose

Injured? :jose

Oh, hello.

That right doll?

Rooseb.

CJ Perry is just so :datass

Devin Taylor? She's no Renee, but she'll do.

Neville's still not too great at this, is he? His delivery is too slow for my liking, but human roller-coaster tho.

OHMAHGAWD BAYLEY :mark::mark::mark::mark:

Wait wat? Charlotte's a heel now? k.

Spongebob and Patrick? :lmao

Bayley :lmao

Breeze! Oh lawd I've missed this.

Is it just me or is the new Ring Announcer tiny? 

Who's this guy again? Looks a lot like this Chris Hero fella that's running around the indies.

English :mark:

Terrible theme :mark:

Very unexciting announcer :mark:

Finishing in 4 minutes is something to be proud of now? I really need to get into the wrestling business..

Poor from Conor with a K and Victor with a K. Disappoint.

Kroooooooooooooga. :mark::mark::mark:

Sami :mark::mark::mark:

loltiepls. Ref finished at 0:01 though. 

Sami vs Neville? :mark::mark::mark:

Yay me. :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

The timing of that ending for the ME was perfect. Really well done. Makes me look forward to Neville v Sami


----------



## Obfuscation

Gots to hop on this week's edition. New tapings = SAMI ZAYN IS BACK. Bo too. Yay!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh yes, that Devin Taylor :yum:


----------



## DrHorrible

Here's my thought in the recent NXT episode:

Did Zayn said "jizzball"? LOL @ the crowd repeating it! JBL is soo good at the mic. JBL wasn't that bad at all, he reinstated Zayn and even gave him a chance to kick Bo's ass later. I also notice that Bo seems to have a change of expression after Sami was reinstated. It's like, he's pretending to be nice but deep down, he wants nothing but the worse to happened to Zayn.

I'm so glad that Rusev vs Cassidy is not a squash match. I also miss Enzo. I don't really like Rusev + Lana. They don't have a chemistry and it only reminds me of Khali + Natalya. Also, Lana's delivery is not fluid or makes us excited for Rusev.

Breeze vs Ohno- Ohno hardly given any offense and only won by a roll-up. What. They only showed like, 1% Hero's talent and hardly showcased it throughout his NXT run.

Only little high flying from Neville? I'm still glad he won. In fact, there was also little offense from Zayn in his match too. Hmmm.. wonder if they are saving the best match next week? I hope so!

Dammit Bo! You b*stard. Even if you only show up, you still pissed me off. Thank goodness Bo or JBL didn't screw Sami Zayn over this time.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm confused as to why Ohno beat Tyler Breeze considering he got released later on (then again, I don't know how dated these episodes are lol). Pretty good match either way, though.

For some odd reason, Lana/Rusev is growing on me, but I still think he should get an over-the-top male manager, ala Armando Estrada + Umaga. I've said this before but Armando was obnoxious and you could never take that guy seriously but you could still take Umaga seriously as a monster heel.


----------



## seabs

*It was taped before he was released. (Duh.)*


----------



## jhbboy198917

I hear that Leo Kruger had a gimmick change at a live event & is now named Adam Rose


----------



## Wcthesecret

jhbboy198917 said:


> I hear that Leo Kruger had a gimmick change at a live event & is now named Adam Rose


...what? ...what...in...the FUCK!!! KIND OF NAME IS THAT FOR AN AFRICAN!!!???


Edit: I just saw his attire, He looks like a fucking jobber. And his name sounds like a jobber name too.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kruger repackage deserves it's own thread me thinks...


----------



## Arcade

It's a shame that they repackaged him. I liked his current gimmick.


----------



## Obfuscation

Company has no clue what to do with that man. Shame.

Zayn vs Neville. Oh. Mah. Science.

It's real.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Not a fan of some of these new faces like Lana, the interviewer and the ring announcer. They all suck at their jobs. The ring announcing has always been pretty bad, to be fair, so it's not really her fault. If you don't have the voice for it you shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## Oxidamus

I tell you whose voice they need, napalm. Lauren Mayberry's. Lead singer of CHVRCHES. A great band. Maybe 2013s best band. bama


----------



## DOPA

So I caught up with the last three NXT episodes. I cba to do a write up of all three episodes as it would take years so I'm going to bullet point what I feel are the talking points.

* Am I legit the only person who actually likes the Lana/Rusev pairing? I did feel it was rather weird teasing them together at first but after hearing Lana talk and them do a promo together it had me sold on the pair. They just click together. I don't know if it's the Eastern European connection or what but it's definitely working for me and it's something different too. I think some of you hate it because you have this fixed idea that a monster needs an extravagant/obnoxious/over the top male manager and that having a valet will make Rusev look weak. Which is absolute nonsense as evident by how strongly Rusev has come across on NXT. Even more so than when he was stuck in a team with Scott Dawson who if anything was holding Rusev back.

Impressed with Lana so far and I guess I'm in the minority again with that one. She has such a sexy accent too :homer.

* Harper :mark:. Not only is he an absolute monster but his character comes across so well in matches. He has such unique offense and mannerisms. He actually looks and feels like a demented creature. Fantastic psychology as well used in his match with Ohno. Such ugly offense which was beautifully executed. Can't say enough good things about the man.

* Ohno looked decent against both Breeze and Harper but didn't really do anything to stand out in my mind. If Breeze was the last taping of Ohno at NXT then that was disappointing.

* Neville vs Graves 2 out of 3 falls was a good match. Better than their first. Good structure to the match overall and told a good story. Loved the ending which was built up to very well. Don't really like though that we got yet another 2 out of 3 falls match in a feud. If they aren't careful it's going to be a match that is over used and watered down in terms of NXT.

* Graves is so utterly lifeless and dull. Aside from Axel and Del Rio he has to be the most boring and uncharismatic wrestler in WWE. So utterly one dimensional. I mean does he even have a character? What is his character? I mean I get with Neville and Zayn they don't have overt characters because they can get over on their in ring ability and in Zayn's case his natural personality but with Graves and the way he looks you would think you could pinpoint his character down to the tee. Instead he is the definition of mediocre: a guy relying on his look and the fact he has the words "Stay Down" tattooed on his knuckles to have any sense of relevancy.

* Neville is still absolutely dreadful at cutting promos. His accent wouldn't be so bad if he could actually have delivery anything beyond plain, average and boring. That mixed in with his Geordie accent is an absolute killer in terms of actually wanting to hear anything he has to say.

* Charlotte's initial slap turning her heel against Bayley was beautifully done but the impact of it was immediately killed by her doing her stupid finisher. In a situation like this, a fancy finisher like that just kills the impact of a said heel turn. Her with the BFF's? Well it's not like Charlotte had a character to begin with but it really doesn't fit at first glance. The BFF's are supposed to be glamourous, snobby and sexy. Charlotte can be snobby but she is neither glamourous or sexy. Especially since Sasha turned up the glamour and sex appeal recently.

* Speaking of which, Sasha's new attire is amazing :mark: :mark: :mark:. So looking forward to see how she develops with her new BOSS character. Already has big potential. We'll see how it goes.

* Bayley after seeing her amazing NXT presentation promo and the last couple of weeks is cementing herself as a big favourite of mine. She is so good as the sympathetic lovable fan babyface. I love her to death and she has a big future ahead of her. Potential for sure :mark:.

* LOVED the backstage confrontation with Paige and Emma. So well done, so life like. Fantastic stuff. The build towards their rematch has been pure excellence thus far.

* Opening segment of the last NXT show was good if a little bit overhyped by some users here. Bo Dallas (Y). Whilst there have been times where his promo work has still been cringe worthy I do feel like over the past few months he's been turning a corner. He has his new character nailed down very effectively. Great work. JBL was excellent as expected and Sami was very good too. Good segment.

* Beat the clock was done very well. Perfect timing and ending to Zayn's match and an effective promo by JBL afterwards. Zayn vs Neville? Yes please! :mark:.

* New backstage interviewer looks pretty sexy. She ain't no Renee Young though. Decent start on the job but again she ain't no Renee Young. Not even close :renee. On the opposite scale, terrible new ring announcer. Who was that by the way?

* Cesaro vs Regal :mark: :mark: :mark:

I think that's all I need to speak on? I skipped Mason Ryan obviously.


----------



## SovietWrestler

Bayley made a instagram account. As if anyone cares, here is: 

http://instagram.com/itsmebayley


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

maybe I missed something, did Cesaro and Regal already air on Hulu plus? Or will that be this Thursday's episode?


Also, holy shit at the drop kick from :cesaro at survivor series. It was perfect.


----------



## RiverFenix

Regal vs Cesaro won't air until sometime in January 2014.


----------



## napalmdestruction

So what are some of your suggestions for Adrian Neville when he goes to the main roster? Keep him as he is or give him an over the top gimmick? I think it would be cool if he had some sort of silent hero/modern ninja gimmick. Not in a overtly gimmicky way though, just him being a badass lone-wolf ninja type of guy. Coming out of the shadows and that sort of stuff. I love him and think he's truly one of the best in the world already but he's too generic as he is now. He should be looked at as something special, as an attraction, because guys like him don't come around very often and in his current role and persona he's just another guy who happens to be more talented and more spectacular than the others.


----------



## x78

napalmdestruction said:


> So what are some of your suggestions for Adrian Neville when he goes to the main roster? Keep him as he is or give him an over the top gimmick? I think it would be cool if he had some sort of silent hero/modern ninja gimmick. Not in a overtly gimmicky way though, just him being a badass lone-wolf ninja type of guy. Coming out of the shadows and that sort of stuff. I love him and think he's truly one of the best in the world already but he's too generic as he is now. He should be looked at as something special, as an attraction, because guys like him don't come around very often and in his current role and persona he's just another guy who happens to be more talented and more spectacular than the others.


Yeah, anything is better than what he's doing ATM. Neville is legit the worst guy on the roster apart from his amazing in-ring skills. I like the suggestion you've made, anything as long as he doesn't have to talk.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> Yeah, anything is better than what he's doing ATM. Neville is legit the worst guy on the roster apart from his amazing in-ring skills. I like the suggestion you've made, anything as long as he doesn't have to talk.


Worst because he doesn't have a character or what? I'd rather see a guy who has no character but is entertaining in the ring than someone who has a shit character and is average in the ring (CJ) or someone who has no character and is average in the ring (Graves).


----------



## Obfuscation

Lana with Rusev is a good pairing. I see no reason to even have a dislike towards Lana at this point. She's showed up about three times total. Her pairing with Rusev makes more sense than Lefort solely for the closer geographical foreign flare behind the two. It immediately solidifies Lana as a credible manager in the game knowing she "tamed" Rusev enough to join her on a whim. I'm a fan.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

OXI said:


> Worst because he doesn't have a character or what? I'd rather see a guy who has no character but is entertaining in the ring than someone who has a shit character and is average in the ring (CJ) or someone who has no character and is average in the ring (Graves).


I agree with this - Neville has no character and is shit on the mic but because of the ring skills, he's entertaining overall - and that's more than you can say for Graves, among others.


----------



## x78

papercuts_hurt said:


> I agree with this - Neville has no character and is shit on the mic but because of the ring skills, he's entertaining overall - and that's more than you can say for Graves, among others.


Yeah that's what I'm saying, I like the guy but if you took away his ring skills there would literally be nothing there, and that won't be enough on the main roster IMO. Neville's ring skills are so good that they deserve better than him just being a generic guy in other departments. Obviously he's got his limitations but he could be a star if they handled him properly.

FWIW I'm a pretty big Graves fan, but he has really sucked these last few months since being put into the tag-team division. Not sure what's up there but he needs to get back to what he was doing earlier in the year.


----------



## DoubtGin

WWE taped the following matches for tonight's episode of NXT:

* Tyler Breeze vs. Kassius Ohno
* The Ascension vs. Camacho and Hunico
* Bo Dallas vs. CJ Parker
* Yoshi Tatsu vs. Antonio Cesaro
* Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville in a #1 contenders match


----------



## Nostalgia

I see Neville being the new Evan Bourne. Good highflyer wrestler, but doesn't offer much else and who will likely get over well enough on the main roster to not need to be good on the mic. Because when did you ever see Evan Bourne cut a promo? Exactly. Let's hope Neville won't fuck up like Bourne did with the wellness policy violations. I don't see him becoming a big star though, and I don't see anyone on NXT currently being a big star in the future imo. Rusev probably has the most chance but he might just end up as another monster heel who starts off booked strong but ultimately ends up going nowhere. 



L-DOPA said:


> * Am I legit the only person who actually likes the Lana/Rusev pairing? I did feel it was rather weird teasing them together at first but after hearing Lana talk and them do a promo together it had me sold on the pair. They just click together. I don't know if it's the Eastern European connection or what but it's definitely working for me and it's something different too. I think some of you hate it because you have this fixed idea that a monster needs an extravagant/obnoxious/over the top male manager and that having a valet will make Rusev look weak. Which is absolute nonsense as evident by how strongly Rusev has come across on NXT. Even more so than when he was stuck in a team with Scott Dawson who if anything was holding Rusev back.


Nope, I like the pairing. Rusev gets Umaga vibes from me and if they gave him an over top manager like Umaga had Armando Estrada, they would be even more similar. But having a female valet for a monster is something different and I like it.


----------



## Genking48

x78 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm saying, I like the guy but if you took away his ring skills there would literally be nothing there, and that won't be enough on the main roster IMO. Neville's ring skills are so good that they deserve better than him just being a generic guy in other departments. Obviously he's got his limitations but he could be a star if they handled him properly.
> 
> FWIW I'm a pretty big Graves fan, but he has really sucked these last few months since being put into the tag-team division. Not sure what's up there but he needs to get back to what he was doing earlier in the year.


I don't think he sucked since going into the tag division, I think they're just putting him in the wrong kind of teams, like see with Neville, Neville is said to be only ring skills right, people say Graves is only ring skills, so what other to expect than a team with only ring skills and no personality.

When he was teaming with Jake Carter with A.W as their manager, they were such a fucking awesome team, I think that is all Graves really need, someone to talk for him or something.

_Not really my opinion tbh, I like the guy, and thinks he's more enjoyable than most of the NXT roster_


----------



## The Lady Killer

Were there spoilers for how amazing Cesaro/Regal was?


----------



## Shepard

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1...ring-dec-18th-nxt-200-episode-taped-well.html


----------



## The Lady Killer

(Y)


----------



## napalmdestruction

I don't see how this Lana girl benefits Rusev at all. I'm not a big fan of his like most people here but I think he does have some potential as a good heel (and knowing WWE, as a comedic face when they get tired of him) but pairing him with this inexperienced girl who's not really good at anything yet is a strange option in my eyes. They clearly just put them together because they're both of bulgarian descent and to me that's not a good enough reason. I have high hopes for Sylvester Lefort and his money pants but he's not the right fit for Rusev either. I think he should be going at it alone or in a Amore/Cassidy type pairing and it's a shame Alex Kozlov got released because he'd would have been a good fit here.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I am thankful for having NXT on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Bordo

Paige is ugly and dat accent - awful.


----------



## southerncross412

Bordo said:


> Paige is ugly and dat accent - awful.


Stevie wonder is that you?


----------



## Mr. I

Bordo said:


> Paige is ugly and dat accent - awful.


It's Thanksgiving Day, not Opposite Day, dude.


----------



## rockdig1228

Woooo, that main event match between Neville & Zayn was awesome! Some of their best work together IMO too - maybe not some of the insane spots we've seen from those guys in places like PWG, but a very smart match that shows their in-ring chemistry. One of the best NXT matches to date for me as well.

Most of the other stuff on this episode was pretty forgettable (I still think the Ascension is missing something, they just don't work that well for me), but go out of your way to see the main event.


----------



## Mr. I

rockdig1228 said:


> Woooo, that main event match between Neville & Zayn was awesome! Some of their best work together IMO too - maybe not some of the insane spots we've seen from those guys in places like PWG, but a very smart match that shows their in-ring chemistry. One of the best NXT matches to date for me as well.
> 
> Most of the other stuff on this episode was pretty forgettable (I still think the Ascension is missing something, they just don't work that well for me), but go out of your way to see the main event.


It's only their first match in WWE together. I imagine when one of them wins the NXT title, they'll get a 20+ minute match together.
Also, what the Ascension are missing is a gimmick. That might seem silly to say, but it's true. Think about it. What is their gimmick? What are their characters? What do they want? What's their motivation? We have no idea, because they apparently don't have any of those things.
They wear black, they have "epic" music, and they roar a lot. Why? Who knows?


----------



## Daiko

The Ascension needs a talker. Something like a James Mitchell type manager who they can stand behind and look menacing, while he explains how shit is about to hit the fan.. While Conor and Victor (With a K :no can look like they're evil sons of bitches, they just can't talk for shit. That's why Cameron was such a good fit in the original Conor (With a C :yes) and Cameron Ascension.


----------



## RBrooks

^ agree with this. Cameron was just great. The guy could be a star. Ascension without him... meh, okay, but whatever. 

Main Event match is one of the best this year in WWE. Maybe it was even better than Cesaro-Zayn match, but that's likely my emotions talking. 

And also, Ohno is starting new feuds... depressing.


----------



## SovietWrestler

Two weeks in a row without a Diva's match. The WWE is so machist -.-

But well, was a great show, expecially the great main event between Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn. TWO FUTURE TOP STARS!!!

P.d: BAYLEY HAS NEW FRIENDS! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## RiverFenix

Gary Oak said:


> The Ascension needs a talker. Something like a James Mitchell type manager who they can stand behind and look menacing, while he explains how shit is about to hit the fan.. While Conor and Victor (With a K :no can look like they're evil sons of bitches, they just can't talk for shit. That's why Cameron was such a good fit in the original Conor (With a C :yes) and Cameron Ascension.


The Solomon Crowe leaked promo would be a good character to be behind the Ascension. He could be the computer hacker anarchist type behind the Ascension - who talked about the fall of man and all that stuff when it was Cameron and Connor.


----------



## Daiko

If that promo was in the recent leaked promos then I may need a link to them to judge the promo as I haven't seen any of them.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Not a great colour on you Paige. I mean, I know what they were going for and she needs the promo practice, but it was a bit shoddy. Still love her though, actions speak louder than words too, so hopefully she can work something out to make up for her promo work.


----------



## Mr. I

SovietWrestler said:


> Two weeks in a row without a Diva's match. The WWE is so machist -.-
> 
> But well, was a great show, expecially the great main event between Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn. TWO FUTURE TOP STARS!!!
> 
> P.d: BAYLEY HAS NEW FRIENDS! YES! YES! YES!


Still had three women's promos with three different stories going on, using the whole women's roster (that's appeared on TV as wrestlers).


----------



## JusticeWaffle

I deemed this to be gif-worthy.


----------



## Daiko

JusticeWaffle said:


> I deemed this to be gif-worthy.


You deemed well.


----------



## Bearodactyl

JusticeWaffle said:


> I deemed this to be gif-worthy.





Gary Oak said:


> You deemed well.


Excellent deeming indeed!! :jordan3


----------



## Thumbinthebum

SovietWrestler said:


> Two weeks in a row without a Diva's match. The WWE is so machist -.-
> 
> But well, was a great show, expecially the great main event between Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn. TWO FUTURE TOP STARS!!!
> 
> *P.d: BAYLEY HAS NEW FRIENDS! YES! YES! YES!*












Well a fan of the Deebious One can hope can't he?


----------



## napalmdestruction

I don't know if this has been posted before but I think it's worth seeing


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ok so conclusions from this week:

-If Cesaro isn't future WWE Champ material, then I just don't know anymore. Such style, such charisma. Come a long way since his "Rugby player that speaks 5 different languages" shtick.

-I still don't like Bo Dallas

-As much as I don't like Bo Dallas, I like "The Moonchild CJ Parker" infinitely less. Least favorite gimmick ever? (And I'm not one to use terms like greatest, worst or least lightly. I reaaaaly can't stand his poorly done karikature of a 70's Hippy. Get him off NXT pleaaaaase.

-Still love me some Paige and Emma. Just wish they'd get called up already, because they're both stagnating in NXT. Give the belt to Emma, bring Paige up to the WWE, then have Emma drop it to the BFF's and bring her up too right after. 

-Hurts seeing Kassius Ohno on NXT knowing he's long been released. Especially since he's only just been getting interesting to me again. *Sigh*

-First time in ages where I didn't mind Natalya that much. Liked the Paige backstage moment. As much as Paige can still improve on her interviews and promos, she's really already on a lvl that should be acceptable enough for a call up, can only get better from here..

-Zayn and Neville in that backstage promo showing that face vs face matchups can work, if done right and with enough fire in the eyes #TakeNoteWWE

-Still don't care much about Ascencion and Hunico & Camacho. :lmao at that banter about Camacho though. That commentary by Renee and Regal about Hunico & Camacho was hilarious..

-Well built up main event

-Damn. Zayn is the Future, and Neville is everything people said about him and more. Great damn match. Now THAT's selling!


----------



## 777

So, it's 8:30 here and NXT should be on SportsNet/Score right? What am I missing? Did we get preempted for football again? WTF?


----------



## x78

I still don't know why Cesaro is on NXT so often. Not that I'm complaining about seeing him but the guy is a main roster star, there really isn't much to gain by having him on NXT wrestling Yoshi Tatsu of all people. Hopefully he's done with NXT after the Regal match.

CJ Parker is really, really bad. I wasn't that much of a hater before but his promo was just horrible, why is this guy still being pushed as a face? He couldn't even get a positive reaction against Bo, that says it all.

Main event was nice.


----------



## Screwball

The main event was one to savour.


----------



## RiverFenix

Renee and Dallas took away greatly from that main event. They were both beyond terrible. Just call the friggin match - especially one of such high caliber. 

I swear the Hunico/Camacho match didn't happen last week, or it didn't on the download I ended up watching. Hunico seemed to have got a lot of ink on his right arm in his down time. Camacho is obviously Samoan, it's ridicuous that they tried to sell him as Mexican. At least make him Samoan who grew up in Mexico and was picked on and outcast as a youngster which is why he started running the streets and fell in with Hunico or something. 

I don't watch anything with CJ Parker in it. He's the drizzling shits and always will be. Good news is that saved me from a Bo match this week. I don't mind Bo's schtick on the mic, but playing a troll in ring with his boring style and lame ass finisher is the wrong way to go with his character - it just makes him a bad wrestler. 

Cesaro appears so often because he's BF/GF with Sara Del Ray, so he's at the arena for all the tapings anyways, and it helps the talent to be in the ring with him. Tatsu however being in with him was a waste - I don't know why Yoshi is still even under contract, the guy is 36 years old and going nowhere. But the match was obviously just the backdrop for the Regal.Cesaro drama/set-up. 

Outside of the main event - on mute - nothing else worth watching IMO.


----------



## Snapdragon

Yeah I assume Cesaro is down there so often mainly to visit Sara


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Renee and Dallas took away greatly from that main event. They were both beyond terrible. Just call the friggin match - especially one of such high caliber.


Agreed, although it wasn't really Bo's fault. Renee is really starting to piss me off on commentary. She's a great interviewer, just let her do what she's good at. 

The thing about Cesaro/Del Rey would make sense, but I still don't see why he has to be on the TV show every week, especially with the volume of talent in NXT. I've never been a fan of main roster guys appearing on NXT and TBH it's making me less interested in Cesaro's main roster appearances. He's so far ahead of everyone on NXT that it just seems pointless for him to be on the show.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Ok, it's time someone said it. Tyler Breeze is terrible in that ring. I'm not just using the recent episode of NXT as my only example. The terribly slow and boring matches he's had with CJ Parker, and his turd dropping drag of a match with Ohno a few weeks back. He get's lost in the ring with what to do next QUITE OFTEN. I can't even ignore it anymore. He sucks and needs major improvement. Breeze could catch on as a decent cowardly heel or comedy gimmick however with some work, CJ Parker has no potential in-ring, on the mic, or gimmick wise.

Don't give Bo a live headset at commentary. While I'm not as big a fan of Renee as most people she swam circles around him unintentionally with wordplay starting with "Bo". If I have to hear Bo Dallas with his fucking squirrelly Micheal Jackson voice say either "Un-Bo-liveable" or "Bo-lievers" I'm gonna punch an Autistic baby in the head. Putting him and CJ Parker in a match together was a terrible idea.

Paige interacting with Natalya?! Please tell me that they'll use this as a backstory to move Paige to the main roster soon?

Fuck you Sami and Neville for being so awesome! Sami faking like he wasn't gonna shake Neville's hand by kicking it then hugging it out may have been my favorite part of the match. Sami Zayn is ready for the main roster in 2014. I think he is catching on faster than Cm Punk did in FCW developmental Hell when he started.

Dude, WWE Universe loves The Cesaro Swing. He deserves better than carrying Swagger and moonlighting on NXT.

#Emmalution

Who is Bayley's friend?

#Huglife


----------



## koial

АЛЕКСАНДЪР РУСЕВ НАПРАВО РАЗБИ ИНДИ ДЕБЕЛАКА - КЕШЪС ОНО!!! БЪЛГАРИЯ НАД ВСИЧКИ!!!

Awesome show. Alexander Rusev, Sami Zayn and Adrian Neville are the best, but I like all characters, awesome show. I can't wait for the debut of Davey Richards! 

EDIT: And im glad that Hunuico is back, this man deserevs something bigger.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Damn I have yet to catch the latest episode. As much as I like Neville and am looking forward to seeing him vs Zayn, I am kinda depressed Zayn lost. After chasing the title this long, he deserved to triumph. They may find a way to work around it, but all this delay is simply making me wait longer for his main roster debut. Wish he would beat Bo and become NXT Champion soon. Bo has been champion for a very long time.


----------



## jarrelka

Holy shit was that main event amazing. Neville once again proving that he is the greatest high flyer of all freaking time. Such an amazing bout.


----------



## napalmdestruction

CruelAngel77 said:


> Ok, it's time someone said it. Tyler Breeze is terrible in that ring. I'm not just using the recent episode of NXT as my only example. The terribly slow and boring matches he's had with CJ Parker, and his turd dropping drag of a match with Ohno a few weeks back. He get's lost in the ring with what to do next QUITE OFTEN. I can't even ignore it anymore. He sucks and needs major improvement. Breeze could catch on as a decent cowardly heel or comedy gimmick however with some work, CJ Parker has no potential in-ring, on the mic, or gimmick wise.
> 
> Don't give Bo a live headset at commentary. While I'm not as big a fan of Renee as most people she swam circles around him unintentionally with wordplay starting with "Bo". If I have to hear Bo Dallas with his fucking squirrelly Micheal Jackson voice say either "Un-Bo-liveable" or "Bo-lievers" I'm gonna punch an Autistic baby in the head. Putting him and CJ Parker in a match together was a terrible idea.
> 
> Paige interacting with Natalya?! Please tell me that they'll use this as a backstory to move Paige to the main roster soon?
> 
> Fuck you Sami and Neville for being so awesome! Sami faking like he wasn't gonna shake Neville's hand by kicking it then hugging it out may have been my favorite part of the match. Sami Zayn is ready for the main roster in 2014. I think he is catching on faster than Cm Punk did in FCW developmental Hell when he started.
> 
> Dude, WWE Universe loves The Cesaro Swing. He deserves better than carrying Swagger and moonlighting on NXT.
> 
> #Emmalution
> 
> Who is Bayley's friend?
> 
> #Huglife


Tyler Breeze was Mike Dalton on FCW if you didn't know and his work there is more than enough proof that the guy is a very good worker. He was also trained by Lance Storm so you know he's got to be good. 

That main-event needed Alex Riley on commentary. He did an outstanding job on the Cesaro/Zayn match and he's miles ahead of everyone else except Michael Cole. I'd love to see him get a permanent spot on NXT and Smackdown. Renee Young should be banned from that desk, she's almost worse than Lawler. William Regal/Renee Young may be the worst announcing team currently which is an amazing feat since the commentary is absolutely dreadful everywhere. Bo was awful as well but that's to be expected coming from him.


----------



## Hourless

What a great main event both men deserve a push to the main roster sometime early next year. Young/Dallas on commentary was horrendous, sorry Young stick to interviews and Bo stick to talking less that accent is irritating. Cesaro on Nxt? I don't understand why they are considering a feud with Regal how's that gonna help his career he's already in the main roster don't get it. Hunico & Camacho have got no charisma and just are as boring as Los Matador. CJ Parker first time I've seen him on Nxt, hope i never see him again, awful. Breeze has potential, 5 second match didn't help but i thought last week with him was alright. All I can say about Paige 's interaction with Natalya is i hope she's going to the main roster soon but since these tapings are like 3 weeks old that obviously hasn't happened, makes no sense why she's putting the title up for grabs when Natalya is on the main roster. Nxt title match next week better be a new champion.


----------



## Srdjan99

Neville/Zayn was friggin' incredible. They did as much of what they'd do in PWG as possible, and I loved that the freakin' BRAINBUSTAHHHHH was teased, even if Phillips thought it was going to be a superplex. Was actually surprised that Neville won clean, as I had it in my mind that Dallas was interfering. His commentary was annoying, but thankfully it didn't take too much away from the match.

Paige has two different things going where she comes off heelish, but in both, she's right. Emma definitely retaliated against her after Paige's initial collision was definitely an accident, and main roster Diva Natalya just shows up without a reason, and Paige believes that Natalya's a reality TV star, therefore a Diva and against everything she stands for as the Anti-Diva. And yeah, if Paige really went for Emma, then Emma would have more than a concussion that the BFFs gave her...

And I have a feeling we in storyline have Rusev to thank for giving Ohno back to the indies.


----------



## T-Zone

I've really enjoyed the Zayn vs Neville match. I must admit, in a long time, I marked out for Zayn's powerbomb counter. The future is bright.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Delbusto




----------



## SovietWrestler

Look the minute 33:22 of Smackdown, is the Bo voice on his brother!!!! xDDD

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k6taMWv7axicfS4YIdg?start=2001


----------



## 777

While I generally don't like the pretty-boy/narcissist gimmicks, they're pretty standard stuff, easy to hate and that's not necessarily a bad thing. 
So I'm usually going against Tyler Breeze in any match, but I will say this.

The phone gimmick is a great idea. As a young talent who doesn't really have the credibility to go to the fans, focusing on the phone allows him to ignore all of that and be completely in character.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Man, that Neville / Sami match was fantastic - I liked them both before, but I am now 100% sold on both. This match deserved to be on RAW


----------



## Stanford

SovietWrestler said:


> Look the minute 33:22 of Smackdown, is the Bo voice on his brother!!!! xDDD
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k6taMWv7axicfS4YIdg?start=2001


Ha! Brilliant.


----------



## Segageeknavarre

lmfao bo dallas still calling zayn and neville kids is just amazing.

Also im not huge on C.J Parker at all horrible gimmick.


----------



## Scribbed

I feel sorry for C.J, the crowd can't seem to stand him, that "Change your gimmick" chant from a few weeks ago has to be one of the most vicious I've heard.

Unbelievable match between Zayn and Neville, if they do introduce the Cruiserweight title back to WWE, let these guys establish it's credibility


----------



## BehindYou

If Neville gets a call up before Zayne, he needs a series of 7 minute matches to get over and the crowd will eat those moves up.


----------



## Interceptor88

CruelAngel77 said:


> Ok, it's time someone said it. Tyler Breeze is terrible in that ring. I'm not just using the recent episode of NXT as my only example.


 I don't believe so. Breeze was decent when he was Dalton, and I think he's boring at purpose-he's a heel so he needs to be hated, just like Orton being the most boring wrestler in the universe back in 2009, is a way to gain heat.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1650551-wwe-antonio-cesaros-top-5-wwe-main-event-matches


----------



## Obfuscation

Zayn vs Neville.

umm. what was that?

and no. this isn't a positive post.


----------



## jamal.

^ troll.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

Best. Response. Ever.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

It wasn't very exciting. Boom! Neville doesn't have in ring psychology down well I think. He can do a lot, fast and safe, yet, it just seems like a wrestler dropping moves.

It's tough putting someone like Zayn against Neville. Zayn is loveable and charismatic. Neville informs you he will win and then performs moves. I would like a bit more personal-ness from Neville. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

It just wasn't a good showing and that's too bad. Another outing would be for the best. The pacing behind the match was really bad. One great looking move, stall, do it again, etc.

Their work on the indies already proves they have chemistry. So I did walk in with expectations. Not liking it when it was over was unexpected to say the least. Sad, but I'll cope. Neville vs Bo should be a good bout next week.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Bo doubt about it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Neville needs to get a character.


----------



## Obfuscation

Eh. Not really. He's no different than Zayn. It's only Sami has triple the personality he does so it negates any "lack there of" on the topic. Neville is exactly how he was as PAC. He's over and that's all that matters. No reason to change anything about him when success is still following.


----------



## DOPA

Asenath said:


> Neville needs to get a character.


THIS.

Haven't seen Zayn vs Neville yet but sounds disappointing unfortunately .


----------



## napalmdestruction

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Zayn vs Neville.
> 
> umm. what was that?
> 
> and no. this isn't a positive post.


Holy Jesus, is there a match you like?


----------



## DOPA

I've seen plenty of positive Hayley match comments .


----------



## William Murderface

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Zayn vs Neville.
> 
> umm. what was that?
> 
> and no. this isn't a positive post.


You be happy for PAC! :harden2


----------



## The Lady Killer

Has Cesaro/Regal leaked yet?


----------



## DOPA

I believe that match won't air till January TLK .


----------



## rockdig1228

Well call me crazy, but I still think that match is one of the best we've seen on NXT. I don't get the complaints - they may have been throwing big moves in the second half of the match, but they sold each of them appropriately in between so it wasn't like they were popping up right after each one to retaliate.

And as far as Neville needing a character, I'm not sure he does really. I think they've purposely limited his mic time, but some of his backstage stuff has been decent and at the very least, believable. I can't recall many times he's had a live mic in his hand in front of the crowd, so that should be the real test. Sami has had promo time in front of the audience numerous occasions, so give Neville the same chance to speak & see what happens. It is developmental after all.


----------



## Klee

Who was the bitch on commentary during the Zayn/Neville match?

She gave away the ending by saying they need to wrap it up. She sucked.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> - There's talk of bringing up more NXT stars to WWE's main roster after the first of next year. NXT Champion Bo Dallas and *masked star Kalisto are expected to be called up.*
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ing_Called_Up_Bellas.html#rqVF7EMAFuyLlZsx.99


:mark:*!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Obfuscation

napalmdestruction said:


> Holy Jesus, is there a match you like?





JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> I've seen plenty of positive Hayley match comments .


Including the likes of MENG & Norman Smiley, to name a few. :mark:

also 99.9% of Zayn/Generico matches, but apparently that doesn't matter when I see one recently that wasn't good.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Including the likes of MENG & Norman Smiley, to name a few. :mark:
> 
> also 99.9% of Zayn/Generico matches, but apparently that doesn't matter when I see one recently that wasn't good.


It wasn't good why? To me that's exactly how you should do a face vs face match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> It just wasn't a good showing and that's too bad. Another outing would be for the best. *The pacing behind the match was really bad. One great looking move, stall, do it again, etc.*
> 
> Their work on the indies already proves they have chemistry. So I did walk in with expectations. Not liking it when it was over was unexpected to say the least. Sad, but I'll cope. Neville vs Bo should be a good bout next week.


Basically the gist of it. Liked how they started the match feeling out, much the same how their work pre-WWE always began. Then it got all zany, which was cool at first, but like I said, the stalling in-between was really odd & took me out of it. It was more about hitting four flashy moves, than it was about creating a special, coherent match. I bet that's what WWE wanted - to wet the appetite for another match down the road - but garbage like that is what I dislike in wrestling. So much of that is worked on the indies these days. Or usually seen in matches involving talents who are poor/green/etc, so the use of stalling gives the match a false appearance of it being more than mediocre/bad. Milking moves is a big no-no for me. Not sure how others can handle it, but that's their preference.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

The Stocking Filler said:


> Has Cesaro/Regal leaked yet?


this past week it was hinted at. I figured it would air this week, or next week.


Where else can I get NXT online? I might be cancelling my Hulu Plus account.


----------



## Daiko

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> this past week it was hinted at. I figured it would air this week, or next week.
> 
> 
> Where else can I get NXT online? I might be cancelling my Hulu Plus account.


Youtube, Dailymotion or you could just download it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> this past week it was hinted at. I figured it would air this week, or next week.
> 
> 
> Where else can I get NXT online? I might be cancelling my Hulu Plus account.


http://watchwrestling.net/


----------



## papercuts_hurt

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> this past week it was hinted at. I figured it would air this week, or next week.
> 
> 
> Where else can I get NXT online? I might be cancelling my Hulu Plus account.


You don't need Hulu Plus anymore, it's on regular free Hulu now.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> this past week it was hinted at. I figured it would air this week, or next week.
> 
> 
> Where else can I get NXT online? I might be cancelling my Hulu Plus account.


http://www.xtremewrestlingtorrents.net/

Registration is open atm


----------



## hidden202

No comments on this weeks NXT yet?


Paige and Nattie was a good match. 


I also liked Kidd and Kruger.


The Mojo Rawley promo was good too.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

50/50 for this week's ep.

Nattie vs Paige was decent for a divas match, but it felt like they were just doing moves to get them in. No pacing at all.

Aiden English is getting better by the week. Maybe it's just me, but I think he's one of those guys who shines in the 'character' side of things, but not in the 'wrestling' side of things. Perhaps I just need to see a longer match from him.

Kidd vs Kruger was match of the night. Solid work from both, and a believable ending when Sami interfered. Kidd is easily one of the best workers in WWE.

Main event, Neville vs Boob, sucked. The whole match Neville carried Bo, all the excitement came from him and his spots. Bo is one of the least charismatic wrestlers ever. He showed absolutely no personality, except for screaming 'don't stop Bo-leaving' before a shitty looking kneedrop.
The finish annoyed me. Bo was on the apron, but let go. Does that make sense to anyone else?


----------



## CruelAngel77

This was the first time I can say I've seen good match involving Natalya. Now these two need to pull a Freaky Friday with the shows they are on, Paige traded to the main shows and Natalya to developmental forever.

So now that Kruger did what Cesaro wanted from him, is he a Real American now? I forgot, WWE has no idea what to do with Kruger.

Main Event sucked. Neville isn't strong enough to carry Bo Dallas. I seriously believe his older brother sucked all the talent from his little brother. Probably by some weird southern voodoo priest spell while Harper went "Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah" alot.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Sami's "last week" promo on this week's show reminded me of Jason Segal.

A great show this week. Man bad shows are very few and far between, there was one a couple of weeks ago, but last weeks main event was off the charts and this week, just great strong wrestling.


----------



## napalmdestruction

I'm just beginning to watch this week's episode and my god that ring announcer is AWFUL. Had to take my right headphone off.


----------



## Jimshine

Cesaro is so smooth ...

"You took me to a place I haven't been to for a long time"

"Obviously not a shower..." :troll

He is turning into James Bond the Wrestler and I for one love it. Keep the quips coming!


----------



## Mr. I

napalmdestruction said:


> I'm just beginning to watch this week's episode and my god that ring announcer is AWFUL. Had to take my right headphone off.


To be fair, it's literally her first time ever doing it, and it's really just being done to get her used to talking on a microphone without debuting her as a part of the show. She does not have the right voice, for it, however, so they should have found something else for her to train on a microphone in.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

napalmdestruction said:


> I'm just beginning to watch this week's episode and my god that ring announcer is AWFUL. Had to take my right headphone off.


I'm waiting for a ring announcer that can pronounce "Norwich".


----------



## Genking48

That commentay, god, get all three of those away from that.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Why did Kidd randomly have his old theme lol?


----------



## napalmdestruction

Tinkerbell said:


> That commentay, god, get all three of those away from that.


Renee is a cancer on commentary. She's the best backstage interviewer since Mean Gene and just delightful all around on the JBL and Cole show but she turns the commentary into an episode of Gossip Girl every single time. She just keeps on saying random shit and banter incessantly with the other guys and it's so freaking annoying. Go watch some old tapes of JR and Vince for fucks sake.

This was still better than last week's though.

Now that I think of it, we should give some props to Kendall Skye, she was actually very decent at ring announcing.


----------



## Mr. I

JusticeWaffle said:


> I'm waiting for a ring announcer that can pronounce "Norwich".


Byron Saxton did it the week after Regal complained on commentary about the pronunciation. I guess he finally mentioned it to him.


----------



## wkwwe

napalmdestruction said:


> Renee is a cancer on commentary.


You can't be serious surely?


----------



## x78

wkwwe said:


> You can't be serious surely?


She's fucking horrible on commentary and ruins pretty much every match she calls. Like the OP said, keep her to backstage/hosting etc which is what she's good at.


----------



## Genking48

wkwwe said:


> You can't be serious surely?


I'm sorry did you not hear the Miley Cyrus stuff that they chose to talk about rather than the actual wrestling?

It's like she's trying to get herself over by being "funny" on commentary, but rather thn being funny it's distracting and completely pointless to listen to.


----------



## Shepard

Add me to the Renee commentary (N) train. She's totes adorbs and all that in the backstage stuff, but certainly just that. I mean she was fine when she just started but focus on the action pls



JusticeWaffle said:


> I'm waiting for a ring announcer that can pronounce "Norwich".


You and me (and regal) both. I can't see it unless the announcer actually is british though :side:


Fun show this week, lotsa fun with the opener and Kidd match. Bo match wasn't bad either. Quite enjoyed him in ring as champ tbf.


----------



## 777

OK, so I just check the programming schedule for tonight on Sportsnet. No NXT. WTF, are they even playing it anymore? I'm starting to get pissed here. Can somebody please tell me why the fuck I haven't been able to watch NXT? Am I missing something?


----------



## rockdig1228

I was against Renee's commentary from the very beginning, but I had hopes that she would improve. It's not happened yet, unfortunately. I think people were blinded at the beginning because she's so likeable in backstage segments, but it doesn't translate when calling the action.

I also don't think a 3-person booth is a good idea when all three are relatively inexperienced at commentary (even Regal isn't very good when there's 3 at the table). Both Tom Phillips & Tony Dawson (before he left) improved tremendously when paired with Regal and I've found the Phillips/Riley pairing to be surprisingly good. As soon as Renee is thrown in it becomes a huge mess - Regal starts sounding pervy when talking to her & Riley gets dragged in to useless discussions. Saxton & Phillips actually tend to do a decent job on focusing on the action, but they aren't helped by the distracting conversations Renee starts.

It's all very strange because she's one of the better backstage interviewers they've had in a long time (I think Josh Matthews is good at that too and he's also underrated on commentary). The problem is that they aren't letting her call the action & she doesn't have the wrestling background to be a sounding board like Riley or Regal, so she's stuck to conveying backstage info or terrible pop culture references. And more often that not, it comes off poorly.


----------



## x78

rockdig1228 said:


> I was against Renee's commentary from the very beginning, but I had hopes that she would improve. It's not happened yet, unfortunately. I think people were blinded at the beginning because she's so likeable in backstage segments, but it doesn't translate when calling the action.
> 
> I also don't think a 3-person booth is a good idea when all three are relatively inexperienced at commentary (even Regal isn't very good when there's 3 at the table). Both Tom Phillips & Tony Dawson (before he left) improved tremendously when paired with Regal and I've found the Phillips/Riley pairing to be surprisingly good. As soon as Renee is thrown in it becomes a huge mess - Regal starts sounding pervy when talking to her & Riley gets dragged in to useless discussions. Saxton & Phillips actually tend to do a decent job on focusing on the action, but they aren't helped by the distracting conversations Renee starts.
> 
> It's all very strange because she's one of the better backstage interviewers they've had in a long time (I think Josh Matthews is good at that too and he's also underrated on commentary). The problem is that they aren't letting her call the action & she doesn't have the wrestling background to be a sounding board like Riley or Regal, so she's stuck to conveying backstage info or terrible pop culture references. And more often that not, it comes off poorly.


She isn't good at commentary because she's not a commentator. I doubt Justin Roberts or Charles Robinson would be very good at commentary either, it's not their job. Renee has the added disadvantage of not being an in-ring competitor or having any first-hand experience in the business so she can't even contribute any insight in a color role, it's a bit of a no-win situation for her really since realistically her options are limited to either starting inane conversations or not saying anything at all. She really shouldn't be at the booth.


----------



## napalmdestruction

KURT ANGLE DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Bo match wasn't bad either. Quite enjoyed him in ring as champ tbf.


I thought Bo was fantastic in this match. Maybe his best outing yet for me.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Tinkerbell said:


> I'm sorry did you not hear the Miley Cyrus stuff that they chose to talk about rather than the actual wrestling?


You mean the Miley Cyrus stuff ALEX RILEY wouldn't shut up about even though Renee and Byron tried to move on? He's the cancer of the commentary, not her.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Only seen Paige vs Natalya sofar (only had a little time, and was totally looking forward to that match up) but boy, did those two deliver. Nattie actually made the Paige Turnah look halfway decent (shocker!!), and the post match gratitude and respect OOOOZING from Paige seemed really heartfelt. 
I'm pretty sure that girl is living the dream, and enjoying every second of it. Wrestling a Hart Dungeon graduate. Getting your arm raised in victory as the first NXT Womens Champion by Triple H. Holding said title for as long as she has. You can really tell it hasn't all gone to her head yet, and she's well aware of how lucky she is to be there. 
Mark my words, future Divas champion right there, and one who respects the business at that. No aspiring actress/model on her way up, in it for the long haul. Can't wait till she gets called up. Can not wait.


----------



## napalmdestruction

NikkiSixx said:


> You mean the Miley Cyrus stuff ALEX RILEY wouldn't shut up about even though Renee and Byron tried to move on? He's the cancer of the commentary, not her.


Riley has been excellent on Main Event, Superstars and on NXT. Did you ever hear him talk about Miley Cyrus on any other episode? No, it's Renee who makes everyone else around her insufferable, including Riley and Regal.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

"Will Leo Krueger become a member of the Real Americans thanks to the "favor" he promised Anotnio Cesaro? Tune in next week to see either the exciting initiation ceremony or to hear Leo Krueger read the sad letter of rejection allowed!" - me


Bryan Saxton looked like he did not want to be there, :lol

Adrien Neville has done the exact same thing everytime he's come out except for when he wrestled RVD. The exact same thing. He doesn't have an amazing voice so it's not something I'm looking forward to. 

I also don't think :renee is very good at commentary. Someone else pointed out: she either talks about backstage stuff or nothing. However, that could be a very important thing to WWE, someone who does keep up with the locker room and social media elements of the wrestler's lives. Plus, she's on NXT commentary for a reason, to learn. I figured they put their weakest commentators on NXT to practice to get better. So, I see no reason to not keep her commentating because she should only get better.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Watch it again. Byron brought up twerking and Miley Cyrus, Alex Riley asked what Paige thinks of Miley Cyrus, and then Renee engaged in the conversation.

In the end they are all to blame, they are also all new to commentary.

Compare that to the likes of Raw's Three Stooges booth and I think we can forgive the NXT commentary a bit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

this is a pretty cool attire and mask if you ask me. found this from Twitter



Spoiler: Kalisto attire


----------



## napalmdestruction

SANTA MOX said:


> this is a pretty cool attire and mask if you ask me. found this from Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kalisto attire


His old mask was much better. Besides, I don't think it's a good idea to have a phallus-shaped thing flopping around between his legs. Can't see why would he have to change his old attire, which I thought was really cool.


----------



## Snapdragon

I agree I think he looked a lot better in trunks than long tights.

The new mask is fine though


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

napalmdestruction said:


> His old mask was much better. Besides, I don't think it's a good idea to have a phallus-shaped thing flopping around between his legs. Can't see why would he have to change his old attire, which I thought was really cool.


yeah the old attire was cool as hell but the new one isn't bad by any means IMO.


----------



## 777

Finally saw this week's show.

Natalya/Paige was superb and an example of what women's wrestling could/should be.

Those who claim Cesaro is weak on the stick and lacks charisma, need to watch this segment. Sure, he ain't the Rock, but he's solid.

ME was also very good. Dallas has turned a shitload of nay-sayers into bolievers.


----------



## hidden202

Watching this weeks NXT


RIP Kassius Ohno


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Not a great ep this week.

Ascension/Hombres was alright. Nothing great from either team.

Nattie and Bayley/The Bff's was okay. Great shot of Sasha's butt at the start made me smile.

RIP OHNO. I still hope WWE see the error of their ways and bring you back.

Mojo Rawley is awful. Generic big guy and his gimmick annoys me. Shit finisher too.

Kruger/Zayn was okay, but there wasn't much excitement for me.

All in all, it was an ok night, but NOT one worth remembering.


----------



## hidden202

I really liked the divas tag match.


Bayley woke up a dead crowd that's sitting through the 4th show being taped. The BFFs got really good heat. 


Sasha is ready for the main roster. She has found a character and she has taken off. She isn't bad in the ring either. The BFFs were drawing heat even after the match. That's amazing. Kudos to Summer and kudos to Sasha. To get good heat, you need a good babyface and Bayley plays her character perfectly.



It's not always about having a 5 star match every single time, it's about story advancement (See Kruger/Zayn this week) and the characters involved. I really thought the divas tag match was solid because it told a quick efficient story that got a reaction during and after the match. 



Mojo also revived the crowd too and he's really over at Full Sail. Just remember that this guy is really green. His gimmick kind of sucks but he does look legit excited to be out there and have fun. He is going to be project and will be down there for a while so he can get more comfortable. Unfortunately Scott Dawson tore his ACL after this taping so there won't be an immediate conclusion to Dawson/Mojo


----------



## FCP

Yeah, this last episode was nothing special. I wish they would have given Zayn/Kruger some more time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Sasha Banks has won me over. I was always high on Summer/Paige/Emma but Sasha may become my favorite over all of them soon. Well not Summer maybe but still.

I officially proclaim myself a fan of The Boss. Where's Oxi?


----------



## rockdig1228

I thought this was a decent episode of NXT, with the highlight for me being the Divas tag match. It's almost embarrassing to think about how entertaining the NXT Divas are in comparison to the main roster - shows you what some character development will do when you spend the time on it. I enjoy Sasha's new attitude, but I've always hated those stupid glasses on anybody who wears them... I blame Kanye.

Other thoughts:
- The Ascension gimmick just isn't working with O'Brian & Victor. It loses all its intrigue once the lights come up... I say hire Jimmy Jacobs immediately as the mouthpiece for the team, put some facepaint or a creepy mask on O'Brian (I don't mind Victor's look that much), and get them some better (and matching!) ring gear.

- Hunico & Camacho looked good, but with Hunico seemingly taking up the Sin Cara mantle I wonder where that leaves Camacho. Maybe it's time that they looked at bringing in his adopted brother Tama Tonga? Who knows.

- Sad to see Kassius Ohno knowing that he's gone. Hopefully he'll get another shot down the road and maybe it will click the second time around. I love Hero, but he just wasn't translating on NXT television all that well. The recent shoot interview that he did with RF Video about his time in developmental was awesome, I would highly recommend taking a look.

- I like everything about Mojo except his finisher. The guy can cut a solid promo as evidenced from his backstage segment last week and some of the leaked Youtube ones, he sells well, can move and seems to have genuine enthusiasm for what he's doing.

- Sad to hear about Dawson's knee injury... he has a Jamie Noble vibe to him and I think he'd be much better off with a similar gimmick or put in a tag team with a bigger guy.

- Zayn vs. Kruger was good for the short time it got... guess it's just a way to transition Sami away from the title for the meantime. Don't know what to make of the stuff we've seen of Kruger doing a different gimmick at live events, but I hope the guy gets a break soon.


----------



## Screwball

"Sami deserves this...."

"The guy (Kruger) tried to hit him after the match......and he can't defend himself?"

Riley flip-flops harder than David Cameron does on cigarette packaging.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ok so first, Summer Rae is a ***-damn natural heel if ever I've seen one. "What're you gonna do about it huh? Not a daaaamn thing" :drake2

Not completely sold on Sasha quite yet, but at the very least she knows how to hold her own in the ring.

Bailey knows her character inside out. Not sure any of the other "prettier" divas could effectively pull this gimmick off, hat's off to her.

Oh and just wondering,(this is not a rhetorical question, fyi) is it me, or is Natalya a thousand times more entertaining on NXT than she is on Raw, especially in respect to her backstage promos? I'm not sure what that's all about..


----------



## NikkiSixx

Bearodactyl said:


> Oh and just wondering,(this is not a rhetorical question, fyi) is it me, or is Natalya a thousand times more entertaining on NXT than she is on Raw, especially in respect to her backstage promos? I'm not sure what that's all about..


It's not just you -- she is much better on NXT. Honestly, NXT has that effect on a lot (if not all) people.


----------



## Daiko

NikkiSixx said:


> It's not just you -- she is much better on NXT. Honestly, NXT has that effect on a lot (if not all) people.


I think this is because they get a bit more leeway on NXT. I think what we're seeing is more of how the actual wrestler wants their character to be on the mic / in ring.


----------



## Oxidamus

rockdig1228 said:


> I've always hated those stupid glasses on anybody who wears them... I blame Kanye.


Sasha Banks is wearing shutter shades? :mark:

Maybe I'll start watching again.


----------



## Jimshine

Bit of a stinker this week I'm afraid 

Didn't enjoy much of it at all.


----------



## Oxidamus

Banks is back baby. I got three or so weeks to catch up on. Wahey.


----------



## Dalexian

All I could think while watching Rusev was "His bitch is going to get Aksana fired"


----------



## napalmdestruction

Dalexian said:


> All I could think while watching Rusev was "His bitch is going to get Aksana fired"


Was just thinking the exact same thing. There's only room for one eastern european lady with a weird accent at a time.


----------



## Oxidamus

Is Lana actually a wrestler or training to be one? If she's just a valet/manager I wouldn't be against Aksana joining them as the female muscle.

It wouldn't happen but I think it could work out well. If for whatever reason Rusev doesn't get over on the main roster, they could turn him into the Godfather 2.0. :lmao


----------



## x78

I think Lana is training to be a wrestler, yeah. IIRC she was a dancer before joining WWE so the athletic background is there. They've got a ton of women to debut though so I doubt she'll get in the ring for a while.

:lmao at that Rusev/Godfather idea.


----------



## Oxidamus

Interesting.

Definitely depends on whether they are or are not debuting Rusev on the main roster soon, and then, if they are or are not debuting Lana with him.

That's something I really wonder. Lana has been on NXT for only a few months; should she really get brought up to the main roster, even as a valet?


----------



## Obfuscation

Zayn being further away from the championship. Oh fiddlesticks. Gonna have to wait it out a bit longer. Not against a program vs Kruger. However, he's got that new gimmick on the live events these days. Not sure how this is gonna play out in the long run. Or, better to say it's a touch underwhelming to know how this might end up just as it is getting started.


----------



## GEOLINK

Really surprised Sami lost to Kruger.

Guess that's what I like most about NXT. The matches can be somewhat unpredictable, unlike the main WWE shows where you know Cena and the rest of the babyfaces will obviously win.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Why is Zayn losing so much?


----------



## Oxidamus

SPOILERS!!!



He has never really had a lot of wins. I think they're building up to a redemption storyline w/ a massive win at the end.


----------



## Fissiks

Quoth the Raven said:


> Why is Zayn losing so much?


probably getting ready to make the jump to the main roster so put over and give momentum to the other guys who are still staying


----------



## CruelAngel77

I think knowing this was the injury angle to write Chris Hero off of WWE programming kinda soured this episode to me. At least I got some sweet ass Bayley action. Her bearhug is something even Daniel Bryan can appreciate, Nattie not so much.

Not much to write about this week.


----------



## Obfuscation

Quoth the Raven said:


> Why is Zayn losing so much?


Think Danielson in his patches of losses circa 2010 & 2011. It'll look iffy to the naked eye, but he'll bounce back fine. Might as well milk Zayn for the talent he has in being able to put people over too.


----------



## Mr. I

LAUREN'S LITTLE HELPER said:


> Is Lana actually a wrestler or training to be one? If she's just a valet/manager I wouldn't be against Aksana joining them as the female muscle.
> 
> It wouldn't happen but I think it could work out well. If for whatever reason Rusev doesn't get over on the main roster, they could turn him into the Godfather 2.0. :lmao


All the women in NXT are training to be wrestlers. It takes a long time for the non-indie girls to be TV ready from scratch so WWE wants to get them used to TV in advance with other roles.


----------



## seabs

NikkiSixx said:


> It's not just you -- she is much better on NXT. Honestly, NXT has that effect on a lot (if not all) people.


*NXT isn't as writer scripted heavy as Raw is. Depending on who you believe it ranges from zero writer input to very little. Point is the difference is probably the difference in someone being allowed to come up with their own stuff on NXT compared to doing lines someone else gave them on Raw.*


----------



## 777

Am I the only one high on Scott Dawson? Like that guy, a lot.


----------



## Oxidamus

From what I've seen I thought he was alright. Can't really be high on him considering his position or anything.


----------



## x78

777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> Am I the only one high on Scott Dawson? Like that guy, a lot.


No, I'm a big fan. He deserves better booking/a new tag partner.


----------



## Oxidamus

Is there any way to find out the viewer count for NXT?
It's fine if it's just the amount of people that legally watch it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

This was probably my favorite episode of NXT so far. 

Loved the chemistry among the ascension. This retaining has made them look totally legit and one of the most credible champions right now in WWE.

The BFFs are similar to Laycool. I thought Nataylia looked great in that match. Bank's slaps were super lame though. A few nice suplexes too.

I said it at Rusev's first match on NXT, 


cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I liked this guy because he reminded me of a generic 80's action movie bad guy. Give him an eye patch and corny one liners and I'll be sold.


Again, I like Rusev. A literal Beauty and the Beast pairing. Call them The Bulgarian Beauty and the Beast. Triple B :rusev :bbb :mark:

I think Scott Dawson looks like absolute trailer trash, and I love to hate him for it. For me he's a great heel, especially paired with lefort. Mojoe is cool. I want to see more.

ME was good. It was paced well, but there weren't too many must-see moments. Ain't no match like a Cesaro v Zayn match because a Cesaro v Zayn match is mandatory. 

8*D thanks for reading :dance


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I would not like Aksana to have anything to do with Rusev. :rusev


----------



## Oxidamus

_*Аз ще ви постави в камила съединителя








направи смирени*_​


Spoiler: smileys











:rusev







:rusevfather


----------



## Mr. I

777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> Am I the only one high on Scott Dawson? Like that guy, a lot.


A fine wrestler, and actually a lot of fun in those leaked practice promos, which he has not had a chance to show off much.


----------



## 777

Ithil said:


> A fine wrestler, and actually a lot of fun in those leaked practice promos, which he has not had a chance to show off much.


Leaked practice promos? Where?


----------



## seabs

777 Swans-a-Swimming said:


> Leaked practice promos? Where?


*I think he means the promo school videos that are on youtube. Not sure if they're "leaked" or just uploaded by WWE.

Like:




*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Who's the baddest? :sasha


----------



## NikkiSixx

_DAMN, CAN I JUST BE SASHA?_
_SASHA TIME_

Never forget dat Keke realness.


----------



## Oxidamus

:lmao that was interestingly bad and good...

I mean fucking fantastic GOAT.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's one minute of my life I won't get back. Should have been spent watching Goldberg.


----------



## dxbender

Listening to Summers theme song...Huge reason why WWE should use instrumental themes so much more. Her theme is GREAT as instrumental, but the actual lyrical version sucks!


----------



## Wcthesecret

Guys...AMERICAN PITBULLS ARE TONIGHT!!!


...oh and it's the 200th episode of nxt tonight...


----------



## Arcade

I just want to see Regal vs. Cesaro.


----------



## hidden202

The 200th episode is out on Hulu Plus.


the first match... Sami Zayn and Cesaro step in the ring together. Move they even lock up, the crowd chants "match of the year"


----------



## Lazyking

Davey landed on his head and Eddie looked awesome.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Neville bitchslapping Tyler Breeze -- the most heelish thing he could ever do, to be honest.


----------



## CruelAngel77

American Pitbulls make their debut.... *jobbing*. Welcome to WWE guys.

Enzo Amore (in motorized wheelchair) and Big Cass return to mock Aiden English. I'm glad they are giving Enzo something to do while he recuperates as well as mixing three of my favorite NXT wrestlers together.

I hate to admit it but Tyler breeze may have been the best part of the main event.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

NXT thoughts for this week:

200th ep! So that includes FCW TV then right? Either way impressive. The opening tag was a good way to kick things off, gave Sami a win to get him a little more momentum (he's been on a bit of a downswing lately) and furthers his feud with Kruger. No advancement on the Cesaro/Regal thing but that didn't bother me.

I thought Paige looked good in the match against Sasha, better than usual even - I like that series of 3 short arm clotheslines move (def better than the one where she rams the opponent front first into the ropes a bunch of times), and the new setup for the Paige Turner looked convoluted but still better than her just putting it on totally out of nowhere. Sasha, despite my dislike for her (lack of) acting ability, is pretty solid in the ring. Tease for Nattie/Emma was good too, should be a good match.

Ascension/Pitbulls I enjoyed, probably more than almost any other Ascension match recently - I think they are improving. But the Pitbulls were impressive too, I've never seen any of their indy work so this was my first exposure to them in the ring. I liked the old-school vibe and I think they could definitely bring something new to the NXT tag ranks (which are fairly thin at the moment), so I hope they get to stick around. Interesting how the one's name was "Derek Billington" according to the announcers, but damn if it didn't sound like the ring announcer said "Eric Philbin" which is what everyone thought it was up to this point. Maybe he decided after the fact he didn't like that name, or maybe the ring announcer messed up…anyway that one spot where dude tried to flip out of a Viktor back suplex and fell on his head was kinda scary. Also, the Rusev/Kofi tease after the match - looking forward to that one.

For the main event, it was cool to see some new faces even just as lumberjacks, and also I liked how it actually made sense as a match stipulation due to the way the last match ended. New tights for Bo - about time I'd say, he had been using those other ones forever, and the all-white fits with his character because he feels he's so pure and perfect and all. The match was good - Bo definitely works better as a heel. I hope to see a Breeze/Neville feud out of this. It was weird though how they kinda ignored the lumberjack distracting the ref - one commentator alluded to the idea that that was done out of revenge for Neville taking out everyone with that dive, but oddly ignored by another commentator. I would have liked to see an angle out of that for a newcomer but oh well. Anyway solid 200th! Hope Zayn gets back in the title picture and takes the title finally!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

CruelAngel77 said:


> I hate to admit it but Tyler breeze may have been the best part of the main event.


Agreed. Either that or the top rope senton Neville did onto everybody.


The opener, Zayn/Kidd VS Leo/Cesaro was match of the night. I could see Kidd and Zayn as a tag team in the future.

Sasha VS Paige was alright, not too much happened, but both looked hot, so at least we got that.

Enzo and Cass VS English seems to be a mid card feud for the next few weeks. That'll be alright, I guess. I can only remember one Big Cass singles match, so maybe he'll show something special.

Ascension VS Pitbulls was alright, but at times it felt like Billington and Cahill were a little nervous. They did well though, and the crowd got behind them. That's a good thing.

Fuck Bo Dallas. This guy is the definition of a garbage wrestler. With a worker of Neville's caliber in the rng with him, you'd expect that he might put on something interesting, but NOPE. Bo is the worst thing in NXT right now...and that includes Cj parker.

I gave the show a 6, because of the opener, the debut of future tag champs, and the fact that it's always nice to see two really hot young women grab at each other.


----------



## Asenath

Lazyking said:


> Davey landed on his head and Eddie looked awesome.


Davey gon' Davey.


----------



## NotoriousTCG

So is Regal vs. Cesaro next week?


----------



## Lazyking

papercuts_hurt said:


> NXT thoughts for this week:
> 
> 200th ep! So that includes FCW TV then right?


no, it counts the 1st episode with Bryan as a NXT contestant that was on SYFY


----------



## Screwball

Decent show and it was nice to see Enzo.


----------



## seabs

CruelAngel77 said:


> American Pitbulls make their debut.... *jobbing*. Welcome to WWE guys.
> 
> Enzo Amore (in motorized wheelchair) and Big Cass return to mock Aiden English. I'm glad they are giving Enzo something to do while he recuperates as well as mixing three of my favorite NXT wrestlers together.
> 
> I hate to admit it but Tyler breeze may have been the best part of the main event.


*Why on earth would two guys who aren't even signed to a contract go over the tag champs?*


----------



## Genking48

CruelAngel77 said:


> American Pitbulls make their debut.... *jobbing*. Welcome to WWE guys.


Jobbers doing what they're supposed to do.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

The Pitbulls match was awesome,so glad to see them get a shot on the big stage.Aside from that one botch,i think that was the best Ascension match I've seen.And they're calling Davey "Derek Billington,"looks like they're trying to push him as the next Dynamite Kid.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I

CruelAngel77 said:


> American Pitbulls make their debut.... *jobbing*. Welcome to WWE guys.
> 
> Enzo Amore (in motorized wheelchair) and Big Cass return to mock Aiden English. I'm glad they are giving Enzo something to do while he recuperates as well as mixing three of my favorite NXT wrestlers together.
> 
> I hate to admit it but Tyler breeze may have been the best part of the main event.


Why would they beat the NXT tag team champions in their debut match when they are having a tryout, not under contract? That it was not a squash is impressive, they got a competitive match.


----------



## DoubtGin

losing = jobbing?

Just watched the match on TV, it was pretty good.


----------



## Mr. I

Asenath said:


> Davey gon' Davey.


Wasn't actually his fault, it looked like Rick Victor dropped him earlier than he was supposed to (Davey was meant to roll off his back onto his feet and Victor let go halfway through). Otherwise both Davey and Eddie looked great in the short match, very fast and exciting for the crowd.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

The whole Wolves to Pitbulls things seems pointless. Wolves should have been fine to keep using.


----------



## EscapedIllusion

Ithil said:


> Wasn't actually his fault, it looked like Rick Victor dropped him earlier than he was supposed to (Davey was meant to roll off his back onto his feet and Victor let go halfway through). Otherwise both Davey and Eddie looked great in the short match, very fast and exciting for the crowd.


I was gonna point that out,but Davey gets so much he that people blame him for everything.He usually does that spot fine all the time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I

DisturbedOne98 said:


> The whole Wolves to Pitbulls things seems pointless. Wolves should have been fine to keep using.


WWE do not own the American Wolves name, so they aren't going to use it on NXT TV. At a house show, maybe, not when they're broadcasting it.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Ithil said:


> WWE do not own the American Wolves name, so they aren't going to use it on NXT TV. At a house show, maybe, not when they're broadcasting it.


Well, I'm sure if the Wolves wanted to work for WWE, then the WWE could own the name -- that is unless it's used by something else I'm not thinking of.


----------



## SOSheamus

Ariel Merry Chistmas said:


> Jobbers doing what they're supposed to do.


Apprently the whole thing with them Jobbing was also a test of their attitude. Whether they got the hump about it or not. Apparently there was no negative reaction towards it and it has put them in good stead.

But also, they were hardly gonna have them go over their tag champs when they're not even officially signed.


----------



## x78

Not sure why these two are being given such an extensive tryout/initiation process when random no-names get signed all the time.


----------



## Snapdragon

x78 said:


> Not sure why these two are being given such an extensive tryout/initiation process when random no-names get signed all the time.


Because they aren't random no-names.


----------



## RiverFenix

I thought it was a well wrestled show from top to bottom - solid but nothing spectacular. One thing you notice quickly is that this isn't the indies anymore and Davey and Eddie were towered over by Konnor and Viktor was much bigger than both of them as well. 

Zayn and Kidd could be a main roster tag team right now. But sadly that would probably condemn Zayn to utter nothingness because Kidd is forever lost in the shuffle. Kruger/Cesaro would have been a good "Embassy" type team of internationals if Nana was ever hired. 

The set-up was rather lame, but I look forward to a Cassady vs English feud - simply because both need a program at the moment that will allow them to do more than they've both been doing. Could be a fun midcard level feud - too bad Enzo is out for a long time.


----------



## Mr. I

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Well, I'm sure if the Wolves wanted to work for WWE, then the WWE could own the name -- that is unless it's used by something else I'm not thinking of.


Not if Davey and Eddie wanted to lose the rights to the name. If they left WWE, they wouldn't be able to use the name anymore. Why give up that name when you can just get a new WWE one?


----------



## x78

Snapdragon said:


> Because they aren't random no-names.


That's what I mean - WWE don't seem to bat an eyelid at giving developmental contracts to scrubs that nobody has ever heard of with seemingly little upside, but when actual known, proven talent comes along they make them jump through all these hoops, extended trial periods and putting them on TV without contracts etc. It just seems weird.


----------



## Lazyking

Maybe they don't want a Chris Hero situation and they sign a guy and realize they don't want to bring him up so they release him. I have no problem with a trial period. The Wolves are getting paid and can always go back to the indys instead of wallowing in NXT for a year and a half..

With nobodies, WWE can easily mold them into whatever they want.. Remember, most of the nobodies has like very little experience unlike the American Wolves.


----------



## CruelAngel77

I figured with the name change from Wolves to Pitbulls they were signed to a developmental. Slight oversight, in that case fucking job 'em.

Interesting fact, did you know Jimmy Jacobs has a win over Eddie Guerrero via DQ?


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> That's what I mean - WWE don't seem to bat an eyelid at giving developmental contracts to scrubs that nobody has ever heard of with seemingly little upside, but when actual known, proven talent comes along they make them jump through all these hoops, extended trial periods and putting them on TV without contracts etc. It just seems weird.


The specific reason is that Triple H feels they have signed a lot of short technical indie guys lately, and is unconvinced they need two more. Obviously they are both very talented, and have a lot of people in the company vouching for them, hence why they're getting these trial runs to win over Triple H.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Awesome opening match and Triple H promo. I really like Tyson Kidd's new look, his hair mostly.

Enzo Amore :lmao hilarious even when injured.

Well I hope the Pitbulls are an actual tag team incoming. They were rather good.

Main event was pretty good. I didn't realize Bo Dallas was actually very good in the ring. Like, very very good. I liked the cheap win as well.


----------



## dxbender

Great show overall, but 1 thing...wasn't HHHs appearance supposed to be him announcing something? I thought last week they said HHH would be there to announce something big?

And what was up with the backstage segment with Enzo-English? They made it seem like the "sing off" would happen that night, but nothing happened. I'm sure we'll see it next week or something, but seems strange timing to air that promo.

lol, and Tyler Breeze basically sitting back against the security wall after getting slapped, then coming in at last second to end the match.


----------



## Obfuscation

BILLINGTON & CAHILL. Hilarious names. One match in and Davey was already toned down when given offense to work with. A good sign if he's to be on the roster full time. Eddie seems to almost be a lock and I'm pro that decision to begin w/. lol @ the crowd for doing the howl before the headbutt. Knock that crap off, kids.

Opening tag was MOTN. Expected w/the four talented cats involved. Whole show was fine pardon that ass Natalya & Emma segment. Breeze vs Neville program upcoming. I can dig it. Now lets hope Zayn works his way back into the NXT Championship picture.


----------



## William Murderface

I was rather excited to see the Wolves there Davey included, was rather shocked as well.


----------



## Srdjan99

That Tag Team Match: ***1/2, incredible stuff. Dallas/Neville was fine too, ***, but their styles just don't match


----------



## Asenath

x78 said:


> Not sure why these two are being given such an extensive tryout/initiation process when random no-names get signed all the time.


I suspect (and this is just me suspecting) that taking a WWE developmental contract is a major step-down in income. Sure, it's steady money they don't have to hustle for, but going from fairly lucrative international engagements to the $500 a week figure we've heard repeated many times might not be such an easy sell to two guys who aren't a sure thing to make the main roster. Especially in light of Ohno's release.

I'm guessing the appearances have more to do with The Wolves wanting to keep the door open to do other shows.


----------



## Mr. I

Asenath said:


> I suspect (and this is just me suspecting) that taking a WWE developmental contract is a major step-down in income. Sure, it's steady money they don't have to hustle for, but going from fairly lucrative international engagements to the $500 a week figure we've heard repeated many times might not be such an easy sell to two guys who aren't a sure thing to make the main roster. Especially in light of Ohno's release.
> 
> I'm guessing the appearances have more to do with The Wolves wanting to keep the door open to do other shows.


All the same, I'm pretty sure the Wolves are all up for getting signed, it's the WWE that have them on this trial period, it's not by the Wolves' request. Triple H is not convinced they need two more short technical indie guys right now, but seeing as they are very talented and people in WWE are pushing for them, they're getting this trial period to win him over.

I expect they will, too, because he loves tag teams and they slot right in as an experienced and exciting team.


----------



## Lazyking

The only issue with that is they're not likely to brought up right away. Could be a year from now if they were signed and who knows what the tag division will look like then.


----------



## Duke Silver

Eddie looked good. I think he'll fit in nicely and really benefit from some time down in developmental. I'm not so sure about Davey because I've never been a fan, but if WWE can kick all of his bad habits, there might be something there as well. As a team they should provide a fresh angle for the division once they've had some time to develop.


----------



## 777

Even in a losing effort, Wolves looked good and got a great reaction.


----------



## Delbusto

From the Pitbulls match.


----------



## Lariatoh!

1. Tyson needs to stop smiling it hurts him getting over. He is from the dungeon, he needs to be more of a Beniot type, no nonsense, serious. He has worked on his body so he looks more credible.the superhero tights look good so he just needs to work on that.

2. I can't believe they are changing Kruger. His tron and how he appears crouched on the stage is just gold. smh

3. Enzo!!!!!!! And Big Cass the realest guys in the room.

4. Great opener

5. Botch in the tag match won't go over well with Trips and Vince

6. Thought Eddie was away better than Davey.


----------



## Obfuscation

Duke Silver said:


> Eddie looked good. I think he'll fit in nicely and really benefit from some time down in developmental. I'm not so sure about Davey because I've never been a fan, but if WWE can kick all of his bad habits, there might be something there as well. As a team they should provide a fresh angle for the division once they've had some time to develop.


Pardon the drawback of looking as if I can't jot down my own original thoughts...

All that ^ = spot on imho. Nothing left for me to add on the topic.


----------



## Mr. I

Lariatoh! said:


> 1. Tyson needs to stop smiling it hurts him getting over. He is from the dungeon, he needs to be more of a Beniot type, no nonsense, serious. He has worked on his body so he looks more credible.the superhero tights look good so he just needs to work on that.
> 
> 2. I can't believe they are changing Kruger. His tron and how he appears crouched on the stage is just gold. smh
> 
> 3. Enzo!!!!!!! And Big Cass the realest guys in the room.
> 
> 4. Great opener
> 
> *5. Botch in the tag match won't go over well with Trips and Vince
> *
> 6. Thought Eddie was away better than Davey.


Vince has nothing to do with this, I doubt he even knows the Wolves exists. And reports indicate Triple H was happy with the match and the Wolves' performance/attitude. The botch wasn't Davey's fault, in any case.


----------



## DoubtGin

I should watch NXT way more often. Seems to have pretty good matches every week.

How is Bo Dallas in the ring, actually?


----------



## x78

DoubtGin said:


> I should watch NXT way more often. Seems to have pretty good matches every week.
> 
> How is Bo Dallas in the ring, actually?


Mediocre at best. He's a good bumper/seller but has little to no offense and rarely puts on a good match.


----------



## Obfuscation

He was the blandest cat around for a good bit. Lately he's been better. Certainly has to do w/the troll heel work. He seems motivated to actually perform to a good level. Still surprised at how his match vs Langston, when he won the championship, was worked well. Choose to bring that one up considering it wasn't one of his other championship matches vs a known indie talent w/loads more experience to help him along.


----------



## Mr. I

DoubtGin said:


> I should watch NXT way more often. Seems to have pretty good matches every week.
> 
> How is Bo Dallas in the ring, actually?


Extremely basic. He bumps decently, but does almost nothing else. Expect punchkick galore.


----------



## DoubtGin

Hmm that's shame. His gimmick is hillarious.

Who are the best wrestlers currently around? I read lots of praise about Zayn (watched highlights vs Swagger/Cesaro and those were awesome). Who could make the jump to the big shows?

It's kinda sad to see what Cesaro and even Swagger are capable of. Great to see Regal, though. Can't wait for his match against Cesaro next week.


----------



## Mr. I

DoubtGin said:


> Hmm that's shame. His gimmick is hillarious.
> 
> Who are the best wrestlers currently around? I read lots of praise about Zayn (watched highlights vs Swagger/Cesaro and those were awesome). Who could make the jump to the big shows?
> 
> It's kinda sad to see what Cesaro and even Swagger are capable of. Great to see Regal, though. Can't wait for his match against Cesaro next week.


Sami Zayn is the best wrestler in NXT (who is not on the main roster). Adrian Neville is a close second.
Other wrestlers to watch are Kalisto and Solomon Crowe (who have not debuted on TV yet), Paige, Bayley, Tyler Breeze (though he tends to have matches based on his gimmick instead of his wrestling), Scott Dawson, Slate Randall (also not on TV yet), Alexander Rusev, Leo Kruger.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Hunter's pandering ass at the start of the show :lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Derek Billington :mark: John Cahill :lol
So happy for the Wolves 
:clap


----------



## Lariatoh!

DoubtGin said:


> Hmm that's shame. His gimmick is hillarious.
> 
> Who are the best wrestlers currently around? I read lots of praise about Zayn (watched highlights vs Swagger/Cesaro and those were awesome). Who could make the jump to the big shows?
> 
> It's kinda sad to see what Cesaro and even Swagger are capable of. Great to see Regal, though. Can't wait for his match against Cesaro next week.


Zayn just needs something. Maybe new tights. Something, because he looks like a scrub. Maybe he needs to get a tan, or hit the weights just a little bit. I can't put my finger on it, but he is probably along with Cesaro and Bryan the best wrestler in the company. But to make the jump, just need a tweak in his look and he's good to go.


----------



## Oxidamus

Alright, I'm picking up on all the shows I've missed. :side:

Neville v Zayn is a very good match, although slow and seemingly unplanned at parts. A little too many rest holds for a face v face match imo.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lariatoh! said:


> Zayn just needs something. Maybe new tights. Something, because he looks like a scrub. Maybe he needs to get a tan, or hit the weights just a little bit. I can't put my finger on it, but he is probably along with Cesaro and Bryan the best wrestler in the company. But to make the jump, just need a tweak in his look and he's good to go.


Nah.

He has the crowd in the palm of his hands. Did it w/o the mask too, which made so many who knew about him prior to WWE panic. He's golden right now. Success was found immediately. Nothing needs to change.


----------



## Asenath

Lariatoh! said:


> Zayn just needs something. Maybe new tights. Something, because he looks like a scrub. Maybe he needs to get a tan, or hit the weights just a little bit. I can't put my finger on it, but he is probably along with Cesaro and Bryan the best wrestler in the company. But to make the jump, just need a tweak in his look and he's good to go.


Not every wrestler has to be fucking orange or look like a rotisserie chicken. Not having a tan is one of the things in the pro column, for me. Along with having visible (luxurious, soft-looking) chest hair. 

And tell me there's something wrong with this body: 










I don't know what you're looking for, but I look at him and see an athlete.


----------



## Oxidamus

Has there ever been a better seller than Zayn? Ever?


----------



## peep4life

Hardy didn't need to look like a bodybuilder to get over and Zayn is better then him. He will be a huge star if booked correctly. The crowd loves underdogs


----------



## Wcthesecret

Asenath said:


> Not every wrestler has to be fucking orange or look like a rotisserie chicken. Not having a tan is one of the things in the pro column, for me. Along with having visible (luxurious, soft-looking) chest hair.
> 
> And tell me there's something wrong with this body:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're looking for, but I look at him and see an athlete.


That or something you want to have sex with. Because that's how you should see him miss asenath.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Definitely both.


----------



## Asenath

Wcthesecret said:


> That or something you want to have sex with. Because that's how you should see him miss asenath.


That goes without saying, but I'm trying to cut down on the lewd comments.


----------



## Obfuscation

Who doesn't want to have sex w/him? But, we're trying to not be super obvious here.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Zayn is absolutely great all-around. I honestly can't see a flaw in him. His offense is so crisp and unique, he's one of the better sellers in the world (this can and probably will hold him back though, just like it does Ziggler and Rollins), he's legitimately one of the most likable people in recent wrestling history and he's a very confortable and natural speaker. I think he's one of those guys who'll only need half a chance to succeed.


----------



## Wcthesecret

napalmdestruction said:


> Zayn is absolutely great all-around. I honestly can't see a flaw in him. His offense is so crisp and unique, he's one of the better sellers in the world (this can and probably will hold him back though, just like it does Ziggler and Rollins), he's legitimately one of the most likable people in recent wrestling history and he's a very confortable and natural speaker. I think he's one of those guys who'll only need half a chance to succeed.


What do you mean half a chance?


----------



## Snapdragon

Wcthesecret said:


> What do you mean half a chance?


Being given a chance but only half of it


----------



## Snapdragon

Is Regal/Cesaro the only match this week? Only versions of the show I can find just have Regal/Cesaro and 40min of Renee Young talking over highlights


----------



## Oxidamus

Well _I'm_ still watching last week's episode. Lol @ that dork with the "FIRE THIS PERSON" sign, and the sheep mask on his head. :ti


At Sasha Banks, no less.


----------



## Screwball

Regal/Cesaro was a technical masterclass. :mark:


----------



## Crozer

Omg the ending was so epic with Cesaro regretting what he has done to Regal :mark:


----------



## RBrooks

Good recaps this week and great match of course. 

Does anybody have a link to that Sandow\Cena segment? Never saw it sadly.


----------



## BehindYou

Regal trying to attack the biceps to stop the uppercuts was some psychology ive never seen before, loved it.

Also, Cesaro does a great dropkick for such a big guy. I expect to see that more post face turn


----------



## napalmdestruction

God I hate "This is wrestling" chants fpalm

Some very good promos in this episode, Paige, Sami were very good and Bo may have had his best promo yet, he's going to be the greatest heel of the decade. That Devin Taylor chick is really cute but she'll have to improve tremendously because she comes off as dumb as Maria did with her old gimmick.

The Cesaro/Regal match will get lots of people talking and it will either be hailed as the greatest match of all time or the most overrated one. To me it's a clear example of two people wrestling for themselves instead of doing it for the audience. The psychology used in that style of wrestling is almost as ridiculous as the lucha psychology.


----------



## Daiko

napalmdestruction said:


> Bo may have had his best promo yet, he's going to be the greatest heel of the decade.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

No.


----------



## Mr. I

Snapdragon said:


> Is Regal/Cesaro the only match this week? Only versions of the show I can find just have Regal/Cesaro and 40min of Renee Young talking over highlights


It's for Christmas, it's a 2013 recap, with Cesaro/Regal as the main event.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's the only match the show will ever need. Brilliant.


----------



## Shepard

oh man i thought it was airing in january. this makes christmas even better


----------



## napalmdestruction

Daiko said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> No.


I'm not surprised I disagree with someone who has Lana in his sig.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Damn that snapping his arm into place and running head stomp by Cesaro GAWDDAMN (somebody make a gif please)! The story for the match was great. European style mat and stretch work with an occasional strike attack for impact, there are very few people who can (or will) wrestle that way in the WWE today. It makes me happy because when guys like Regal and Cesaro do it it's like spotting a Unicorn in your horse stable. Also Cesaro feeling sorry for Regal until he barely got to his feet, then killing him dead was just....... Vince main event Cesaro right now!

I like Sami. Zayn has a current day "common man" feel to him that I don't see from anyone in the WWE right now. In a land where everyone in the company has an over the top fantastical look and persona I strongly believe Sami Zayn will stand out, because he may be the closest we have to a modern day Dusty Rhodes as far as fans being able to relate to and identify with him. I want to see him win because he looks like a guy I've hung out with at dive bars in my favorite spots before. Like the kid who's cool without trying hard or being arrogant about it.

I also want to see that Damien Sandow/Cena/Big Cass and Enzo segment. Does anybody know what episode or date that was?

and also, Bo will not be a major heel in the company. There's this thing called "X-Pac heat".....


----------



## Oxidamus

That was one of the few matches I actually really enjoyed the start of, more than the end. The starting technicality was really awesome. It wasn't boring psychological technicality, just inspiring and interesting very catch-style pro wrestling submission.

Overall though, not really my kind of match, but even then, I was watching throughout.


----------



## Daiko

napalmdestruction said:


> I'm not surprised I disagree with someone who has Lana in his sig.


You've just got WOAT opinions I guess.

Weren't you on a green bar about 20 minutes ago? :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

It was inevitable.


----------



## napalmdestruction

CruelAngel77 said:


> Damn that snapping his arm into place and running head stomp by Cesaro GAWDDAMN (somebody make a gif please)! The story for the match was great. European style mat and stretch work with an occasional strike attack for impact, there are very few people who can (or will) wrestle that way in the WWE today. It makes me happy because when guys like Regal and Cesaro do it it's like spotting a Unicorn in your horse stable. Also Cesaro feeling sorry for Regal until he barely got to his feet, then killing him dead was just....... Vince main event Cesaro right now!
> 
> I like Sami. Zayn has a current day "common man" feel to him that I don't see from anyone in the WWE right now. In a land where everyone in the company has an over the top fantastical look and persona I strongly believe Sami Zayn will stand out, because he may be the closest we have to a modern day Dusty Rhodes as far as fans being able to relate to and identify with him. I want to see him win because he looks like a guy I've hung out with at dive bars in my favorite spots before. Like the kid who's cool without trying hard or being arrogant about it.
> 
> I also want to see that Damien Sandow/Cena/Big Cass and Enzo segment. Does anybody know what episode or date that was?
> 
> and also, Bo will not be a major heel in the company. There's this thing called "X-Pac heat".....


Bo can't have X-Pac heat if he makes everyone else he's with better. Sami Zayn is as over as he is now because of his feud with Bo Dallas, and that's just one example. There was a chant for an unknown jobber simply because Bo is so great at being hated. His current gimmick is perfect because it hides all of his flaws and accentuates everything he's good at. 

It's not X-Pac heat (if that even exists, I certainly have my doubts), it's simply a case of someone being an awesome heel that gets legitimate heat, unlike WWE's treatment of the Shield or the Real Americans for example, when they're heels yet everyone wants to cheer for them.

Eva Marie is in a similar position, the difference is that Bo is actually very talented and well-rounded and plays his character perfectly.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Daiko said:


> You've just got WOAT opinions I guess.
> 
> Weren't you on a green bar about 20 minutes ago? :lol


I'd still be in the green if Headliner wasn't so freaking sensitive. No one can criticize anything he does without feeling his "mighty wrath".


----------



## Oxidamus

I called him robotic and he was fine about it.

You should probably just not try to annoy people. :kobe


----------



## Daiko

napalmdestruction said:


> I'd still be in the green if Headliner wasn't so freaking sensitive. No one can criticize anything he does without feeling his "mighty wrath".


:ti


----------



## napalmdestruction

Christmas BOSS said:


> I called him robotic and he was fine about it.
> 
> You should probably just not try to annoy people. :kobe


Yeah, I'm going to stop posting my opinion on something because I might get a red square on my profile because of it  Especially when it's a completely legitimate opinion.

Rep doesn't mean anything anyways, there's people here practically no rep who I have real respect for and others with full bars, like Hailey's Xmas, who have a good post once a month, at best.

Anyway, back to NXT. I'm wondering why the hell didn't they include Neville in the "future of WWE" video package.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh, that's right. It was disliking Zayn vs Neville that made him crack. Couldn't remember.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Oh, that's right. It was disliking Zayn vs Neville that made him crack. Couldn't remember.


No, I started disliking you when you said AJ vs Natalya on main-event was, and I quote, "a piece of shit" and both their worst performances of the year. That's when you lost all credibility.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's still via a differing opinion on the rasslin. You're a funny one, chief.


----------



## Oxidamus

napalmdestruction said:


> Yeah, I'm going to stop posting my opinion on something because I might get a red square on my profile because of it  Especially when it's a completely legitimate opinion.
> 
> Rep doesn't mean anything anyways, there's people here practically no rep who I have real respect for and others with full bars, like Hailey's Xmas, who have a good post once a month, at best.


You don't really have to express your outright opinion on basically everything though. I remember getting a rep from you basically stating you agree with everything I wrote, but Chvrches (who were in my signature at the time) suck.
:kobe

You're about right rep doesn't mean anything, but try not to get into red. It deters people from even _reading_ your posts.

Cody isn't a bad poster. Very opinionated (like yourself), but who isn't? :draper2



Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Oh, that's right. It was disliking Zayn vs Neville that made him crack. Couldn't remember.


What did you think was wrong with it? I thought it was alright tbh, Neville isn't on Zayn's level when it comes to all-round wrestling and being in the ring with him definitely showed his flaws.



napalmdestruction said:


> No, I started disliking you when you said AJ vs Natalya on main-event was, and I quote, "a piece of shit" and both their worst performances of the year. That's when you lost all credibility.


:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Christmas BOSS said:


> What did you think was wrong with it? I thought it was alright tbh, Neville isn't on Zayn's level when it comes to all-round wrestling and being in the ring with him definitely showed his flaws.


Posts on it after I saw it:



Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> It just wasn't a good showing and that's too bad. Another outing would be for the best. The pacing behind the match was really bad. One great looking move, stall, do it again, etc.
> 
> Their work on the indies already proves they have chemistry. So I did walk in with expectations. Not liking it when it was over was unexpected to say the least. Sad, but I'll cope. Neville vs Bo should be a good bout next week.





Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Basically the gist of it. Liked how they started the match feeling out, much the same how their work pre-WWE always began. Then it got all zany, which was cool at first, but like I said, the stalling in-between was really odd & took me out of it. It was more about hitting four flashy moves, than it was about creating a special, coherent match. I bet that's what WWE wanted - to wet the appetite for another match down the road - but garbage like that is what I dislike in wrestling. So much of that is worked on the indies these days. Or usually seen in matches involving talents who are poor/green/etc, so the use of stalling gives the match a false appearance of it being more than mediocre/bad. Milking moves is a big no-no for me. Not sure how others can handle it, but that's their preference.


----------



## Oxidamus

bama

It definitely looked like an awkward clash. Neville was unusually gassed (selling) way too early in the match imo. I entirely agree on the pace being very, very off.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Loved the Regal vs Cesaro match, as expected


----------



## napalmdestruction

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> It's still via a differing opinion on the rasslin. You're a funny one, chief.


Everything's an opinion. That's an absolutely ridiculous one though, and pretty much a lie because there's dozens of worse Natalya and AJ performances out there, in fact pretty much every single match both of them had this year. You're just trying to counter the people who were raving about it and you came off completely delusional because of your misused use of hyperbole. It doesn't do anyone any good when you're saying shit just to be different and stand out.


----------



## Jimshine

Everyone watch the latest NXT_ right now_


----------



## Obfuscation

Christmas BOSS said:


> bama
> 
> It definitely looked like an awkward clash. Neville was unusually gassed (selling) way too early in the match imo. I entirely agree on the pace being very, very off.


Always time for a rematch down the line. Was a let down the first time, but ah. Nothing I'm going to look on as a glaring negative. It is what it is.



napalmdestruction said:


> Everything's an opinion. That's an absolutely ridiculous one though, and pretty much a lie because there's dozens of worse Natalya and AJ performances out there, in fact pretty much every single match both of them had this year. You're just trying to counter the people who were raving about it and you came off completely delusional because of your misused use of hyperbole. It doesn't do anyone any good when you're saying shit just to be different and stand out.


Chief. :westbrook2


----------



## Bearodactyl

I won't lie, I :mark:ed at that Paige promo. Calling out AJ. Saying "sooner, rather than later"...
Bring her up already man. I'm ready for it..


----------



## Honey Bucket

Regal/Cesaro was just awesome. Not really the kind of match I'd watch but goddamn it was impressive.

Cesaro needs to be a monster ( as in 'he can pull your limbs off at the drop of a hat') heel and Regal still needs to be on the main roster as a babyface. This match proved that both guys could pull it off. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I was impressed with how this episode was put together. Paige and Langston gave very good interviews, but Bo was off the charts. If the guy is this good at his age, I have no idea how far he can go. He's playing the smug/confident/deluded character perfectly.

Found it interesting that they showcased Aiden English, Mojo Rawley, Bayley, Tyler Breeze, Rusev, Sasha Banks, Corey Graves and Sami Zayn. Guess they were just trying to get as many faces on the episode as possible.

Cesaro needs to stop the gaps in his promos and Regal showed that he still has class across the board.

Sami Zayn's casual promo style also comes across very well.

There is no need for any words on the match other than, it was wrestling at it's storytelling finest.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Paige gonna go and make me cr- oh hey there Devon Taylor :yum:


----------



## CruelAngel77

napalmdestruction said:


> Bo can't have X-Pac heat if he makes everyone else he's with better. Sami Zayn is as over as he is now because of his feud with Bo Dallas, and that's just one example. There was a chant for an unknown jobber simply because Bo is so great at being hated. His current gimmick is perfect because it hides all of his flaws and accentuates everything he's good at.
> 
> It's not X-Pac heat (if that even exists, I certainly have my doubts), it's simply a case of someone being an awesome heel that gets legitimate heat, unlike WWE's treatment of the Shield or the Real Americans for example, when they're heels yet everyone wants to cheer for them.
> 
> Eva Marie is in a similar position, the difference is that Bo is actually very talented and well-rounded and plays his character perfectly.



X-Pac heat is being booed by crowds not because of your heel character or your position in the storyline, but because you are so annoying to people they just want you to go away. The audience genuinely doesn't want you around.

Source:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=X-pac heat

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/XPacHeat

Now having X-Pac heat is getting a crowd reaction on a smaller scale at Full Sail, but can he ride that into the main roster and over several months into the main event? Can we say him shifting from Face to Heel will get people to like him? Seeing as how he started as a face and has been acting like a clean as a whistle good guy for months and people still turned on him it's not looking good.

Plus did you hear him on commentary during the Neville v. Zayn match a few weeks ago? He used the same play on his name jokes for about five minutes and when asked questions by Renee he choked the rest of the match. He also failed when he was temporarily moved to the main roster. His brother is surpassing him by leaps and bounds since becoming Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Chismo

I thought Tenay and Taz were the worst ever until I heard those twats from NXT. Absolutely terrible commentators.


----------



## Obfuscation

I can't take anymore Byron Saxton commentary. I...I just can't.


----------



## x78

The Primer said:


> I can't take anymore Byron Saxton commentary. I...I just can't.


Seriously? Saxton is by far the best play-by-play commentator we've had on NXT.


----------



## Oxidamus

I think Saxton should get more credit. He may not be the most knowledgeable or particularly articulate, but the guy knows _when_ to talk wrestling and doesn't make ridiculous comparisons of every NXT superstar to the Miz.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'm with the pro-Saxton brigade. He's the best play-by-play NXT has had I reckon (not exactly sky high praise considering the competition).


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't stand listening to that mong. He does the Alex Riley shit where he's face one moment, then heel the next. He's pissed at Cesaro but tries to give Zayn grief during his entire match? lolwhat?


----------



## Mikhael Coal

Byron Saxton is learning from the best. And we all know who that is.


----------



## x78

The thing about Saxton is that he has a wrestling brain. He's a former wrestler and is now part of the creative team, so he understands the psychology and how and when to put over characters/moments etc. He's still learning, but IMO he's got a lot more potential than guys like Phillips or Tony Dawson who clearly didn't come from wresting backgrounds and didn't really understand what's going on.

TBH I wish they would bring back Chris Russo to be the lead commentator. Some of his calls in FCW were fantastic, in particular this one which IMO contributed to the 5* match.


----------



## Oxidamus

I mentioned this when I was watching, but I was like a week behind.

I noticed this sign... "FIRE THIS PERSON"... At SASHA BANKS?!
Then, days later, I realised the RKO shirt and the guy had a sheep mask on during the taping (you can't see it in the image obviously).


Which one of you guys travelled to Orlando to piss me off? :cuss:


----------



## Obfuscation

It would be me if the Orton shirt was the one w/the pink on it. b/c that shirt is fierce as fuck.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Oxi said:


> I mentioned this when I was watching, but I was like a week behind.
> 
> I noticed this sign... "FIRE THIS PERSON"... At SASHA BANKS?!
> Then, days later, I realised the RKO shirt and the guy had a sheep mask on during the taping (you can't see it in the image obviously).
> 
> 
> Which one of you guys travelled to Orlando to piss me off? :cuss:


Relax. Hopefully they were directing it to the ring announcer. :faint:


----------



## Libertine.

Always liked Byron Saxton on commentary and prefer him to anyone else in that role. I enjoyed the 3 person booth with Saxton Regal and Renee, just for the Lolz.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Libertine. said:


> Always liked Byron Saxton on commentary and prefer him to anyone else in that role. I enjoyed the 3 person booth with Saxton Regal and Renee, just for the Lolz.


Yeah, Byron Saxton is pretty good all-around. He's like a non-smark version of Matt Striker.


----------



## dxbender

Did 2 diff versions of the show air or something? Cause on 1 site, I saw match listing that had a full card for the show, but when I watched it, the show was just a 2013 recap with Cesaro-Regal at the end(randomly too,cause they went from empty arena one minute to filled arena for the match the next minute lol)


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

Libertine. said:


> Always liked Byron Saxton on commentary and prefer him to anyone else in that role. I enjoyed the 3 person booth with Saxton Regal and Renee, just for the Lolz.


Saxton is annoying as fuck, tries way too hard.


----------



## napalmdestruction

dxbender said:


> Did 2 diff versions of the show air or something? Cause on 1 site, I saw match listing that had a full card for the show, but when I watched it, the show was just a 2013 recap with Cesaro-Regal at the end(randomly too,cause they went from empty arena one minute to filled arena for the match the next minute lol)


That site was wrong because they just went with the results from the tapings. That's not how it works during holidays.


----------



## 777

Finally saw the match. Holy. Fucking. Shit...beautiful.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Brilliant match between Regal/Cesaro. The match didn't have that many high spots but much like the final Ambrose-Regal contest, the storytelling and expressions of both guys sold it for me.


----------

